# ذاكرة الاقباط كى لا ننسى



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*ذاكــرة**الأمـــة*
*2مارس **1990*

*الاعتداء على الأقباط **في أبو قرقاص (الفكرية 1)*​ 

*حدث فييوم الجمعة الموافق 2 مارس 1990 خرج الغوغاء والعامة من المسلمينبعد صلاة الجمعةبالاعتداءعلى الأقباط بمدينة أبو قرقاص وقاموا بأعمال السلب والنهب والتخريب والايذاءللأقباط ومنازلهم ومتاجرهم وكنائسهم. كما نتج عن هذه الأحداث احراق واتلاف كنيسةبقرية بني عبيد التابعة لمدينة أبو قرقاص.ملاحظات حول الحادثة:
1- قبل الحادث بأسبوع وذلك فييوم 23 فبراير 1990 عقب صلاة الجمعة تجمع عدد كبير من شباب الجماعات المتطرفةوقاموا بخطف شابين من النصارى كانت أسماؤهم وردت في منشورات سابقة وزعتها جماعةالجهاد تتهمهم كذبا بأنهم يتحرشون بالمسلمات.
2- قامت هذه الجماعات بعد صلاةالجمعة يوم 2 مارس 1990 بحرق مصنع للحلوى يملكه أشرف سعد تحت سمع وحراسة وبصر رائدبالأمن وأفراد قوته الذين كانوا قد كلفوا بحراسة هذا المصنع.
3- بعد ذلك قامواباقتحام صيدلية الدكتور حنا كيرلس في أبو قرقاص وحرقوها وتم تقدير ما بها من أدويةبحوالي مليون جنيه
4- بعد ذلك توجهوا الى صيدلية أخرى يملكها د. ممدوح فؤاد فرجالله (مسيحي) والقوا بعض المتفجرات فيها.
5- ثم قاموا بعد ذلك باقتحام محلللحلويات والشيكولاته يملكه مسيحي وقاموا باحراق المحل تماما.
6- قاموا بعد ذلكباقتحام سوبر ماركت لملاك سامي وتدمير مطعم بجواره والقاء ما به في ترعةالابراهيمية.
7- ثم توجهوا الى مستشفى خاص يملكها الدكتور مراد دانيال وأتلفوهاوكانت سيارته أمام المستشفى فأحرقوها.
8- ثم توجهوا الى محل خردوات وأدواتكهربائية لماهر بهيج ونهبو المحل.
9- ثم توجه المتطرفون الى جمعية الشبانالمسيحيين وحطموا دار الحضانة بكل ما فيها.
10- ثم توجهوا الى كنيسة خلاص النفوسوأشعلوا النار فيها.
11- ثم عادوا مرة أخرى الى شرق المدينة وحطموا كنيسة مارجرجس ودخلوا الهيكل المقدس وحطموا صور السيد المسيح والسيدة العذراء.
12- قامأعوان هؤلاء المتطرفين في قرية بني عبيد غرب مدينة أبو قرقاص بحرق كنيسة الأقباطالكاثوليك ومحل بقالة بالجملة وكانوا في طريقهم الى حرق بيوت الأقباط بهذه القريةلولا تدخل العميد فاروق طه عبد الله عضو مجلس الشعب وأفراد عائلته.

هذا وقدقدرت النيابة حجم الخسائر بصفة تقريبية بحوالي ثلاثة ملايين جنيه. أما المتهم الأولالذي أثار الفتنة في المعلومات التي تضمنها المنشور الذي أصدرته جماعة الجهاد هوحسام أحمد فاروق 23 سنة طالب بالسنة الأولى بكلية التربية بالمنيا وقد اعترف بعدالقبض عليه بأن الجماعات المتطرفة أجبروا احدى الفتيات على الاعتراف زورا أمامأجهزة الشرطة بقصة تحرش المسيحيين بالمسلمات في احدى الشقق.أما في مساء الأربعاء 7 مارس 1990 فقد قاموا باحراق سيارة الدكتور طلعت فهيمطبيب الوحدة الصحية بمنشية دعبس بأبي قرقاص، وألقيت كرات نار على بعض بيوتالمسيحيين وكذلك في مدينة الفكرية بأبي قرقاص فاحترقت ورشة نجارة وليم عدلي. وفينفس يوم الأربعاء 7 مارس 1990 قام بعض المتطرفين باحراق جرار زراعي ودراجة بخاريةمملوكين لمواطن مسيحي بقرية البربا مركز أبو قرقاص. وقد تم تدمير وحرق العديد منالمنازل والبيوت والسيارات في هذه الأحداث.
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*شهداء الأقباط ذبحتهم أيادى القضاة الملوثة**بالدماء* 

 *+ **عماد حنا**وبشرى بربرى- من منشاه دملو القليوبية استشهد فى 2 اغسطس*
 *+ **القمص غبريال عبد**المتجلى- التوفيقية- سمالوط استشهد فى سبتمبر ومعه امرأه وطفل عمره 11 سنة*
 *+ **القس رويس زاخر كاهن **كنيسة يوحنا المعمدان التابعة لمركز ابو تيج قتلته الجماعات الاسلامية فى 24 نوفمبر**وله من العمر 32 سنة 1981* 



 *مذبحة الزاوية**الحمراء* 
 *+ **القمص مكسيموس **جرجس وضعوا السكاكين فى رقبته وطلبوا منه ان ينطق الشهادتين فرفض فذبحوه ونال اكليل**الشهادة فى 17 نوفمبر**1981*
 *+**اسة كامل مرزوق وسمعان*
 *+ **زخارى لوندى*
 *+ **الدكتور مجدى قلدس ( صيدلى**) *
 *+**الدكتور جريس ( صيدلى**) *
 *+ **الدكتور سليمان شرقاوى ( صيدلى**) *
 *+ **مملوك بشرى*
 *+ **زكى جرجس*
 *+ **صبحى الفيل*
 *+ **جورج عزيز صليب**( **جواهرجى** ) *
 *+ **عزيز صليب*
 *+ **كامل الاسيوطى*
 *+ **رياض غالى*
 *+ **ملاك عريان*
 *+ **ملك فايز*
 *+ **حبيب صليب*
 *+ **ناشد كيرلس*
 *+ **فايز عوض*
 *+ **شنوده جرجس*
 *+ **عياد عوض*
 *+ **بنيامين ايوب*

 *شهداء الاسكندرية فى 12 مايو** 1990* 
 *+ **القس شنوده **حما عوض كاهن كنيسة الانبا شنوده بالنوبارية*
 *+ **تريز الياس بشاى ( زوجة الكاهن**) *
 *+ **الدكتور كمال رشدى*
 *+ **الشماس الفونس رشدى*
 *+ **الشماس سامى عبده*
 *+ **الشماس بطرس بشاى*
 *+ **الطفل مايكل صبرى*
 *+ **تاجر دهب بالقوصية**وجد مذبوحا وبجواره شال الجانى الذى قتله سنة 1990*
 *+ **عبد العزيز عبد المسيح قتلته الجماعات الاسلامية فى 7**نوفمبر 1991*
 *+ **امجد **ميخائيل استشهد فى 8 مارس 1992 متأثراً بجروح فى راسه بينما كان والده يعانى من**جروح برجلية نتيجة الضرب بمواسير حديدية*
 *+ **ظريف مريد اسكندر قرية بنى خالد بسوهاج فى 19 اغسطس 1992*

 *مذبحة **ديروط* 
 *حدثت الاثنين 4**مايو 1992 حيث توجهت مجموعة من الجماعات الاسلامية المتطرفة الى الزراعات المحيطة **بقرية منشية ناصر مركز ديروط وقتلت*

 *+ **الفى سمعان بخيت*
 *+ **سمعان الفى سمعان*
 *+ **ايليا سمعان*
 *+ **كمال عزمى امين صندوق الكنيسة متزوج وله ستة اطفال*
 *+ **عياد لمعى سمعان** ( **ويلاحظ ان جميعهم من عائلة واحدةوقد وجدت جثثهم متلاصقة بجرن للفول وكانت دماءهم **تغطى زرعهم الاخض**ر*
 *+ **سمير**مرزوق عبدللة*
 *+ **فهمى فهيم **جرجس*
 *+ **عادل شفيق شاروبيم*
 *+ **الطفل اليشع الفى سمعان** ( **لفظ انفاسة فيما بعد بالمستشفى**) *
 *+ **منصور قديس ( مدرس مواد اجتماعية استشهد وهو يلقى الدروس وسط تلاميذ**الصف الخامس وقد اصيب التلاميذ برعب وارتفعت صرخاتهم على استاذهم**) *
 *+ **الدكتور صبحى بخيت **منقريوس مفتش صحة ديروط وقد اغتيل امام زوجته الدكتورة نادية سدرا واطفاله ابرام 4**سنوات ومينا 3 سنوات ومارنا 2 وسبق وان قدم الطبيب خطابات التهديد التى وردت له**للشرطة فلم يعيروا الامر اهتماما وكان جمال فرغلى حينذاك مسئول الاغتيالات يسير مع **اتباعه الارهابيين حاملين السلاح فى وضح النهار دون ان يتعرض لهم احد وقد علقت **منظمة حقوق الانسان على هذه الجرائم البشعة بالقول (لم ترصد المنظمة ادنى مؤشر على **اكتراث السلطات بفداحة الاخطار التى كانت تلوح فى الافق فسقط هؤلاء القتلى برصاص **الجماعات الارهابية إن الدولة مسئولة عن حماية مواطنيها ، وتخشى المنظمة من تقاعس **اجهزة الدولة عن القيام بواجبها مما يُوجد مبررا لقيام المواطن بحمل السلاح دفاعا**عن النفس وهو مايحمل معة نذر اخطار هائلة**+ **الدكتور برزى استشهد فى قلب عيادته وهو يعالج مرضاه وفى** 15/10 **من ذات العام (1992**) *

 *مذبحة طما سنة** 1992* 
 *قامت المظاهرات **بمدينة طما وكانت ضد المسيحيين وتم قتل 4 منهم ويوم الجمعة 16/10 تكررت المظاهرات **وقتل اثنان من المسيحيين وترك الثالث بين الحياة والموت وتم نهب وتخريب وحرق سبعة**صيدليات و69 محلا تجاريا وسبع منازل وخمس سيارات جميعها مملوكة **للمسيحيين*
 *+ **الدكتور**فوزى بشرى ميخائيل اطلق علية المتطرفون الرصاص صباح الخميس 22 يوليو 1993 أمام **منزله وعيادته فى منفلوط*
 *+ **الشماس عادل بشرى عزب قتل فى 5 مارس اثناء عودته من الكنيسة إلى منزله**+ **شماس آخر قتل فى 8 مارس** ( **القوصية**) *

 *الدير**المحرق* 
 *اطلق ارهابى من **الجماعات المتطرفة الرصاص على مجموعة من الزوار امام بوابة الديرالمحرق واستشهد كل **من*
 *+ **القمص بنيامين**المحرقى المشرف على الكلية الاكليريكية بالدير وكان عمره 45 سنة*
 *+ **الراهب اغابيوس المحرقى **وكان عمره حينذاك 35 سنة وهو ابن خالة الانبا ساويرس اسقف الدير وكان وحيد والديه*
 *+ **المهندس سيف شفيق سيف من **منفلوط*
 *+ **لبيب سعد يونان **من المنوفية وكان عمره 30 سنة وهو من المنوفية وكان قد اتى للترهب بالدير*
 *+ **سعد عزيز الذى **أستشهد امام والدته بقرية ببلاوا باسيوط*

 *مذبحة مير**بالقوصية* 
 *فى يوم 4 اكتوبر اقتحم المتطرفون منزل ثرى قبطى من كبار تجار القوصية واسمة سامى يعقوب ميخائيل فقتلوه أولاً ثم قتلوا ولديه **+ عجيب سامى ( متزوج وله 7 اولاد ) *
 *+ امير سامى ( متزوج من شهرين ) رفضوا دفع الجزية فقتلوه *
 *+ سامى كامل نجيب *
 *+ اسامة كامل نجيب *
 *+ نادى نجيب شنوده *
 *+ ميخائيل فرج حنس *
 *+ فهمى فراج ابراهيم *
 *+ عزمى مختار عزيز *
 *+ صادق ابراهيم خليل *
 *+ يوسف حنين *
 *+ اسحق حنين *
 *+ رفعت كمال كامل *
 *+ نبيل سروال قسطنطين *
 *+ حنا فارس ميخائيل *
 *+ صفوت ثابت كيوان *
 *+ كمال نجيب بولس *
 *+ رضا خليل امين *
 *+ سمير يونان زخارى *
 *+ ايليا نجيب مترى *
 *+ صفوت زاخر صالح ( طبيب ) *
 *+ زغلول ظريف جون *
 *+ خيرى جرجس الشهير بخيرى الضبع ( صيدلى) *
 *+ ظريف محفوظ *
 *+ عماد رؤف فؤاد ( صايغ ) *
 *+شريف شوقى نجيب (صايغ ) *
 *+ سامى شحانه كامل *
 *+ ظريف انور متى *
 *+ عماد دانيال واصف *
 *+ عوض شاربين طناس *
 *+ هابيل لبيب عبد السيد *
 *+ محسن وديع جرجس *
 *+ إيهاب امين غبريال *
 *+ وليم فائق جرجس *
 *+ اسامه فاضل اسعد *
 *+ سايع سالم اعد *
 *+ سمير منير نصيف *
 *+ زاخر يوسف زاخر *
 *+ سعيد زاخر يوسف *
 *+ د / ميشيل عياد حنس (طبيب)

تابــــــــــــــــــــعـــــــــ
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*شهداء ابو**قرقاص* 
 *+ **ايمن رضا جرجس 23**سنة طالب بكلية الطب*
 *+ **صوئيل كنعان 27 سنة مدرس*
 *+ **مجدى بسالى 22 سنة طال بكلية التجاره*
 *+ **جوزيف موسى فهمى 25 سنة محاسب*
 *+ **ادوار وصفى دانيال 26 سنة حاصل على دبلوم صنايع*
 *+ **ميلاد شكرى صليب 30 سنة**مدرس*
 *+**مينا نبيل نجيب 13**سنة طالب اعدادى*
 *+ **صموئيل**عاطف عبيد 16 سنة طالب*

 *** جميعهم اطلق عليهم الرصاص من الخلف وهم يصلون داخل **الكنيسة .


تابـــــــــــــعــــــــ
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*ذاكــرة**الأمـــة*
 * 07 **مارس **1997*
 *أحداث قرية التمساحية** - **القوصية*

 حدث في يوم الاثنين الموافق 3مارس 1997 أن استدعى مركز شرطة القوصية كاهن كنيسة القديس الأمير تادرس المشرقي بقرية التمساحية مركز القوصية محافظة أسيوط للتحقيق في شكوى تلقاها من بعض أهالي القرية يطلبون فيها إنزال الصليب المرفوع فوق منارة الكنيسة بعد أن اكتمل ترميمها وبعد أخذ أقوال الطرفين حرر محضر بأقوال الطرفين - حيث قرر الإسلاميون أن الصليب الذي يعلو منارة الكنيسة يتجاوز بارتفاعه مئذنة مسجد مجاور له يقل ارتفاعها عنه - ورد كاهن الكنيسة بأن الكنيسة هي الوحيدة بالقرية وتخدم 35% من سكانها من الأقباط المسيحيين وقد بنيت على أطلال الكنيسة القديمة التي سبقتها كنائس أقدم من عهود سحيقة وقد صدر بترميمها الأخير قرار من الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك بصفته رئيس الجمهورية وأن بجوار الكنيسة ستة مساجد وقدم كاهن الكنيسة المستندات والرسوم الخاصةببناء وترميم الكنيسة التي تتضمن وضع الصليب فوق المنارة وثبت من هذه المستندات صحة وضع الصليب وارتفاعه فوق مبنى الكنيسة وفي نهاية المحضر طلب ضابط الشرطة من كاهنالكنيسة إنزال الصليب من أعلى المنارة ترضية للساكنى فرد الكاهن بأنه لا يستطيع إنزال الصليب وتمسك ببقائه في موضعه المبني بالرسوم الهندسية المعتمدة والصادر بهاالقرار الجمهوري .

 وجاء يوم الجمعة 7/3/1997 حيث ألقى خطيب المسجد أحمد يونس بالقرية الشيخ عبد الرؤوف موسى خطبة الجمعة أثناء صلاةالأهالي بالمسجد وحث على إنزال الصليب من فوق منارة الكنيسة وعقب الصلاة فوجئ الأقباط المحيطون بالكنيسة بجموع غفيرة من الخارجين من المسجد ومعهم كثير منالغوغاء في مظاهرة صاخبة يهاجمون كنيستهم وبيوتهم ويقذفونها من الخارج بالطوب واستمر الهجوم أكثر من ساعة دون أن يعترض طريقهم أحد من رجال الأمن وأسفر عن تحطيم زجاج إحدى نوافذ الكنيسة وزجاج نوافذ عدد من بيوت الأقباط ومتاجرهم وإتلاف بعض محتوياتها ونهب البعض الآخر وبينها بيوت الأقباط شهدى ايليا بولس - فوزي صادق يؤانس - عجايبي مسعد - بخيت عيسى - وعلى بقالة فمي زكي نصر الله ونهبوا محتوياتها ومزقوا دفتر تسجيل بطاقات التموين ومحل بقالة سماح حنا عبد المسيح - كما حطموا زجاج سيارة حنا راشد .
 *تعليق الأنبا توماس أسقف**القوصية*

 قال قداسته أن دوافع هذا العمل تتمثل في قصور التعليم والإرشاد عن التبصير بحقائق الدين فيما ينطلق من المأذن وأن الرواسب تتعمق وتترسب في نفوس السذج والبسطاء حينما يستشعرون أن هناك تفرقة وقيودا على بناء أو ترميم الكنائس ، ولا يصرح بها كما يصرح به لغيرها . وعن الحادث قال نيافته أنه لا يصح التهوين من شأنه بعد أن سمع أحدهم يحدد عدد المتظاهرين ببضع مئات بينما يمده آخرون بأكثر من ألف ثم قال أن ما حدث ينطوي على تحرك شعبي عشوائي غاشم وأن قتل هذه التحركات الشعبية أخطر من حوادث الإرهاب .


تابــــــــــعـــــــــــ
​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*ذاكــرة**الأمـــة**16 **مارس 1990**القاء متفجرات على**كنيسة السيدة العذراء بعين شمس*


حدث بتاريخ 16 مارس 1990 أن ألقت الجماعات الاسلامية، متفجرات على كنيسةالسيدة العذراء بعين شمس بشارع أحمد عصمت حيث تم القاء عبوة ناسفة على حراس كنيسة السيدة العذراء ويذكر أنه سبق هذا التفجير أن تم توزيع منشور على الصاغة الأقباط في عين شمس يحمل اسم جماعة الجهادالاسلامي ويطالب كل واحد منهم مبالغ مالية والا تعرضوا للدمار والهلاك وحذرهم المنشور من ابلاغ أجهزة الأمن وقد تسبب هذا المنشور في انتشار حالة من الذعر في منطقة عين شمس حيث سبق وأن نفذت هذه الجماعات تهديدات سابقة.ومما هو جدير بالذكر أنه في عام 1988 قامتالجماعات الاسلامية بالاعتداء على سيارات التجار في المنطقة وأيضا الاعتداء على الكنيسة كنيسة مار جرجس بشارع منشية التحريروحدثت بعض التلفيات بها.بتصرف نقلا عن "وطنية الكنيسةالقبطية وتاريخها المعاصر - الراهب أنطونيوس الأنطوني




*مذبحة عزبة داود ، نجع حمادى** - **قنا* 

*في مساء الخميس13- 3- 1997 قام ثلاثة من أفراد الجماعة الإسلامية**بإطلاق الرصاص بطريقة عشوائية على أهالي عزبة داود بنجع حمادى قنا بعد فشلهم في**إطلاق الرصاص على كنيسة الأنبا شنودة بقرية البهجورة ونقطة شرطة بها بسبب كثافة**الحراسة الأمنية حولهما فأطلقوا الرصاص على أشخاص تصادف وجودهم داخل محمل ترزي **وواصلوا السير وأطلقوا الرصاص على أشخاص يجلسون أمام منزلهم وجاءت الرصاصات الغادرة**لتحصد 12 شهيدا دفعة واحدة وهم** : -* 
*1- **جاد الله منصور جبره 50 سنة**ترزي*
*2- **وجيه عوض الله سعيد 36 سنة عامل*
*3- **مكرم ناصر جورجيوس 20 سنة**ترزي*
*4- **تامر قديس خليل 60 سنة تاجر البان*
*5- **شفيق زكي ميخائيل 55 سنة**مزارع*
*6- **ثروت عبده سوريال 40 سنة موظف*
*7- **شمعون سيفين عطا الله 36 سنة**عامل*
*8- **سمير لبيب يونان* 
*9- **جابر محمد يونس 55 سنة عامل*
*10- **صلاح محمد**عبيد 45 سنة خفير*
*11- **فاضل محمد حنفي 50 سنة ترزي*
*12- **بكري ياسين عمر 40 سنة**خفير** .*
== 



*الإعتداء على كنيسة قرية**التمساحية بالقوصية*



*يوم الجمعة الموافق 7-3-1997 خرج جمهرة من**المصلين بمسجد الخطبة بقرية التمساحية مركز القوصية أسيوط وعلى رأسهم مأذون القرية**الشيخ عبد الرؤوف موسى أحمد والمزارع سامي رياض الغزالي وآخرون واتجهوا إلى كنيسة**القرية واعتدوا عليها بضربها بالحجارة ونهبوا بعض منازل ومحلات الأقباط المسيحيين**بالقرية واعتدوا عليهم بالضرب أيضا وذلك **لتضرر الإسلاميين من وجود **صليب أعلى بناء الكنيسة

تاااااااااااااااابع
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*الذاكره بالصور : - *
* ========*
* الكشح صوره رقم 1 *
* +++*
*




*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*الذاكره بالصور : - *
* ========*
* طحا الاسكندريه 2005  صوره رقم 1 *
* +++*
*



*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*هجوم إرهابي مسلح على دير المحرق**بالقوصية 1994**الجمعة 12 مارس 1994*​*
​**استشهاد خمسة بينهم راهبان**بدير المحرق وإصابة آخرين نقلوا إلى مستشفى القوصية في هجوم إرهابي غادر عند مدخل**الدير** .

**وقع في الساعة السادسة والنصف مساء الجمعة "12 مارس 1994" حادث**إرهابي مفجع عند مدخل دير العذراء المعروف باسم المحرق بالقوصية بمحافظة أسيوط** . **استهدف الحادث الغادر بعض زوار الدير ، فبينما كانوا يقفون قبالة بوابة الدير تأهبا**لدخوله ، فوجئوا بمن يطلبون دخول الدير ، وبينهم شخص ملثم ، فخرج راهبان لاستطلاع**الأمر وبعد دخول الدير ، وبينهم شخص ملثم ، فخرج راهبان لاستطلاع الأمر وبعد مناقشة**فوجئوا بأحدهم يخرج مدفعا رشاشا ويطلق عليهم النار ثم يهرب بمن معه فسقط البعض**شهداء وأصيب البعض الآخر** .
**وساد الذعر بين الجموع التي كانت تقف آمنة لا يساورها**قلق وخاصة أنهم أمام الدير** .

**أسفر الحادث عن خمسة شهداء بينهم راهبان من**رهبان الدير هما القس اغابيوس المحرقي "35 سنة" وقد توفي في القوصية في الساعة**الثالثة فجر أمس متأثرا بإصابته ، والأربعة الآخرون توفوا بمكان الحادث وهم الراهب**نور القمص بنيامين المحرقي "45 سنة" وصفوت فايز مشرقي "13 سنة" طالب ، ولبيب سعيد**يونان "30 عاما" الموظف بشركة غبور ، وسيف شفيق يوسف "30 عاما" مزارع وأصيب في**الحادث الإجرامي ماجد محروس مكاوي "35 سنة" وحنا نصيف بطرس "23 سنة" مزارع** .*


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*مارس 2005**استشهاد**الطفلة نرمين كمال ملاك*​ 


لأن قرية منقطين - محافظة سمالوط - تفتقر الى وجود كنيسة فأبناءنا الأقباط يذهبون الى كنيسة قرية مجاورة للصلاة. وبتاريخ25/3/2005 وعند خروج الأطفال بعد الصلاة كان في انتظارهم الموت الاسلامي.. شاب مسلميدعى "هيثم بدر أحمد" كان في انتظارهم وعند خروجهم من الكنيسة في طريق عودتهملبلدتهم منقطين، اندفع بالسيارة ليقتل نرمين كمال ملاك (8 سنوات) ويصيب العديد منالأطفال الآخرين.وتجمع أهل القرية اثر هذا الحدث الأليم وظل جثمان الطفلةالشهيدة في المستشفى الأميرى فترة طويلة والكهنة رفضوا الصلاة لحين الموافقة علىانشاء كنيسة هناك في منقطين بجوار الأطفال والنساء والعجائز. وحدث اعتصام في البلدةوتم ارسال تلغرافات لرئيس الجمهورية والمحافظ... وكالمعتاد لا جواب من الحكومةالمصرية!!!!هذهلم تكن حادثة مرور عادية والشهود قالوا أن السائق كان فيانتظارهم.​ 

*صراخ وأنين من **مسيحي قرية منقطين*​ 







إلى متى يظل القبطي يصرخ دون ان يسمع صوتة احد؟ إلى متى تهدر حقوق الأقباط دون مساءلة؟لمصلحة من التعتيم على مشاكل الأقباط في مصر؟ حياة القبطي كم تساوى في مصر؟ أسئلةلا نريد الإجابة عليها بقدر ما نريد حل لمشاكل الأقباط التى لاتنتهى طالما لا نجدمن يسعى لحلها بموضوعيةمسيحي قرية منقطين الذين عانوا الويلات من أحداث مؤلمةوتخريب ونهب وسلب وإرهاب منذ عام 1977، حينما قاموا فى ذلك التاريخ ببناء كنيسة فىقريتهم فقام متطرفون من المسلمين بحرق الشدة الخشبية لسقف الكنيسة ونهب مواد البناءالمعدة لذلك وكذا نهب محلات ومتاجر المسيحيين.وطالب المسيحيين باستكمال كنيستهم مراراًوتكراراً على مدى 28 عاماً ولم يجدوا استجابة بل جاءهم رد مباحث امن الدولة بانالحالة الأمنية لا تسمح .



 
ولأنه توجد جمعية مشهرة بالقرية مقرها لا يتعدى 3*3 متروحتى يحموا أطفالهم من الحوادث طالبوا بنقل مقر الجمعية الى مبنى اكبر مساحته 200م2 وتم موافقة وزارة الشئون الاجتماعية ورغم ذلك لم يسمح الأمن باستخدامالمبنى.وعندماتسرب خبر نية المسيحيين ( طبعاً بعد موافقة امن الدولة )باستخدام مقر الجمعيةالجديد لممارسة الأنشطة الاجتماعية للمسيحيين قام المتطرفون من المسلمين يوم الجمعة 3/12/2004 بمحاولة هدم مبنى الجمعية وحرق عدد 2 صيدلية وسيارة وقاموا بنهب بعضمتاجر الأقباط بالقرية. مما يؤسف له أن حقوق المواطنة لمسيحي مصر غير موجودةوالدليل على ذلك ما هو حاصل لمسيحي قرية منقطين اذ أنهم يضطرون للصلاة على موتاهموكذا اتمام عقود الزواج في شوارع القرية بصورة مهينه لآدميتهم.وأيضاأطفال مسيحي منقطين كي يصلوا يذهبوا إلى القرية المجاورة للصلاة في كنيستهم


 
ما يعرضهم للحوادث بالطريق وعلى سبيل المثال وليس الحصر نذكر الحوادث التالية :

1- الطفلةدميانة ظريف حنين عمرها 8 سنوات تعرضت الى حادث سيارة في مارس 2003 اثناء ذهابهاللصلاة .

2- السيدة سميرة يونان حرز عمرها 30 سنة تعرضت لحادث سيارة وهى في طريقها للكنيسة فييوليو 2004 وأجرى لها جراحة عظام وتم تركيب شرائحومسامير.

3- الشاب ميلاد فرنسيس لبيب وهو في طريقة للكنيسة في القرية المجاورة صدمه موتوسكل مما أدىالى كسر بعض عظامه وكان ذلك في شهر يناير2005.

4- الطفلة نرمين كمال ملاك وعمرها 8 سنواتكانت فى طريق عودتها من الكنيسة التي بالقرية المجاورة وذلك يوم الجمعة 25/3/2005صدمتها سيارة طائشة يقودها السائق هيثم بدر احمد (وقد اعتاد السائقون القيادة بتهور


 
شديد وذلك أثناء ذهاب الأطفال للصلاة) والطفلة نرمين وحيدة أبويها وقد تمزقت تحت عجلات السيارة وماتت على الفور.ولقد قام مسيحيوا منقطين عقب الحادثة عن بكرة أبيهم من أطفال وشباب وشيوخ رجال ونساء بالاعتصام داخل حوائط كنيستهم بمنقطين التي لا يسمحلهم باستكمالها منذ عام 1977 وهم يصرخون ويطالبوا المسئولين وعلى رأسهم السيد رئيسالجمهورية ومن حوله من المسئولين لإنهاء هذا الوضع الغريب وإعطائهم أبسط حقوقهم فيالمواطنة وهو دار عبادة في بلدتهم. ولقد تدخلت قوات الأمن في محاولة لإنهاء تجمع المسيحيين ومنعهم من الصلاة على ابنتهم الغالية ولكن لم تستطع الشرطة وقام الآباء القسوسبالصلاة على شهيدتهم نرمين وسط دموع الجميع."... ​ 

حتى متى أيها السيد القدوس والحق لا تقضيوتنتقم لدمائنا من الساكنين على الأرض"رؤ10:6​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*ذاكــرة الأمـــة*
*26 مارس 1844*
*تذكار استشهاد القديس سيدهم بشاي*




 جسد القديس الذى حفظة الرب​
في مثل هذا اليوم تحتفل الأمة القبطية بتذكار استشهاد القديس سيدهم بشاي بدمياط في يوم 17 برمهات سنة 1565 ش (25 مارس سنة 1844م) لاحتماله التعذيب على اسم السيد المسيح حتي الموت. وكان استشهاده سببا في رفع الصليب علنا في جنازات المسيحيين. فقد كان هذا الشهيد موظفا كاتبا بالديوان بثغر دمياط في أيام محمد علي باشا والي مصر وقامت ثورة من الرعاع بالثغر، وقبضوا على الكاتب سيدهم بشاي *واتهموه زورا انه سب الدين الاسلامي* وشهد عليه أمام القاضى الشرعي بربرى وحمّار. فحكم عليه بترك دينه أو القتل. ثم جلده وأرسله إلى محافظ الثغر. وبعد أن فحص قضيته حكم عليه بمثل ما حكم به القاضى. فتمسك سيدهم بدينه المسيحي، واستهان بالقتل، فجلدوه وجروه على وجهه من فوق سلم قصر المحافظ إلي أسفله، ثم طاف به العسكر بعد أن أركبوه جاموسة بالمقلوب في شوارع المدينة، فخاف النصارى وقفلوا منازلهم. أما الرعاع فشرعوا يهزأون به ويعذبونه حتى الاستشهاد وتفاصيل قصته كالتالي:

 وقد حدث قبل استشهاد القديس مارسيدهم بشاي بنحو أسبوعين أن حضر رجل أرمني صنعته دخاخنى بثغر الإسكندرية قام باستئجار محل ولكن لما رأى ضيق الحال أراد أن يهاجر خارج الديار المصرية ولم يكن له تذكرة الخروج ، وحاول الحصول عليها باطلاً مما أضطره بدافع من كثيرين أن يقدم طلب *إسلامه* للمحافظة الذي أسرع بالموافقة فصارت له زفة كبيرة في الشوارع بالطبول والزمر والبارود ، حيث أركبوه على حصان *وكانوا يطوفون به البلدة ويرجمون بيوت المسحيين بالحجارة ويهللوا عليهم *.

بعد تلك الحادثة بعدة أيام كان المعلم إلياس يوسف باش كاتب شئون الأصناف خارجاً من بيته صباحاً ومتوجهاً إلى محل عمله فصادف في الطريق ولد شرير ظل يسير وراءه متحركاً بالشتائم الرديئة وكان يسبه بدينه وقد أنضم إلى الولد أيضاً آخرين ، وأبتدأوا يرجمون المعلم بالحجارة أخيراً تحركت الغيرة في المعلم إلياس وأراد أن يضرب الولد ففر هارباً لكنه توجه إلى المحكمة وأشتكى عليه زوراً قائلا "إن النصراني ضربني بالكف" ، فحالاً استدعاه القاضي وأرسل معه مكتوباً إلى المحافظ *ليعرضوا عليه الإسلام *... ولكن لما أحضروه أمام المحافظ دبرت العناية الإلهية وجود الخواجة فرنسيس دبانة والخواجة يعقوب يكن وغيرهما من كبراء القناصل ولولا وجودهم لحدث له الكثير من العذاب والضرب وربما إنتهى إلى القتل .

*حادثة القديس مارسيدهم بشاي *

حدث فى شهر مارس سنة 1844م ، كان القديس مارسيدهم بشاي يقضى بعض الوقت بالثغر نازلاً طرف أخيه بدمياط وفى يوم 21 مارس كان ماراً بطريق الكنيسة التى كانت مدافن الأقباط فى ذلك الوقت *وقد حنق عليه بعض المسلمين الأشرار *فدبروا طريقة لمنعه. وبينما هو سائر فى طريقه بحارة الكنيسة إحتك به أحد الأشخاص المسلمين وطفق يمنعه من المسير إلى الكنيسة لكن القديس مارسيدهم بشاي لم يعبأ به ولم يلتفت إلى أمره مما أثار سخط هذا الشرير، فهاج وثار بالشتائم الردية حتى تجمهر حوله بعض الغوغاء والصبية.. وتصادف مرور مفتى البلدة فسألهم عن السبب، فأخبروه كذباً بالأمر مدعين على القديس مارسيدهم بشاي زوراً ووجهوا إليه أتهامات باطلة خاصة بالدين فجعل المفتي يستشيط غضباً وغيظاً وصرخ قائلاً : *"كيف تقولون أن الرجل النصرانى إستخف بالإسلام والمسلمبن وتطاول على نبيهم المرسل؟!!".*

*محاكمة القديس زوراً*
 أخذ المفتى من تلك الزمرة شاهدا زور وتوجها إلى المحكمة وبواسطتهما أثبتوا الإدعاءات الكاذبة على القديس مارسيدهم بشاي، الذى كان يزيد عمره على الأربعين عاماً هادئ الطبع مملوءاً محبة للجميع ومشهوداً له بالحلم والروية وسعة الصدر والورع ولا يمكن أن يتفوه بمثل ما نسب إليه، *وقد أمرت المحكمة بإحضاره من الكنيسة فمروا به على شارع السوق ، وفى أثناء مروره بالطريق كان يضرب ويهان من كل من صادفه فى الطريق وعندما يعلمون أمره كان ينهلون عليه بالضرب بالجريد على ظهره وعلى رجليه ونتفوا نصف لحيته ونصف شاربه بقصد الأستهزاء به وظلوا فى إضطهادهم لهم حتى مثل أمام القاضى الذى لم ينتهرهم ليسكتوا.*

*دفاع صديقه عنه (شهيد كلمة الحق بانوب فرح ابراهيم)*

وتصادف مرور أحد أصدقائه وهو المعلم بانوب فرح إبراهيم وكان رجلاً شهماً ذا مكانة مرموقة بالبلدة فتدخل آملاًَ إنقاذ صديقه حيث قال للجمع : "أما كفاكم ضربه أفتجرونه أيضاً على وجهه!!" ، فحالاً ألتصقوا به أيضاً ولم ينج من أذاهم إذ قامت الجموع عليه وأوسعوه ضرباً بالجريد على رأسه كونه تكلم بهذا الكلام , وتذكر المخطوطة أنه كان ما يزال مريضاً من الضرب والرعب ولم تمض أيام على حالته هذه إلا وتنيح وقد وجد جسده مدفوناً أسفل جسد القديس مارسيدهم بشاي .

*شهادة القديس أمام القاضي*

 أحضروا القديس أمام القاضى وبعد الضرب والتهديد ظنوا أنه ينثنى أو يستكين لكنه ثبت فى إيمانه ، فأصدر القاضى هذا الحكم : *"من حيث أن المدعو سيدهم سب الدين الإسلامى وتطاول على حضرة النبى فقد حكمت المحكمة إما بدخوله الإسلام فيشفع له أو قتله فورا"*. ولكن القديس محب الإله تعجب من طلبهم ولم يجب إلا بالرفض حينئذ خلع الحاضرون أحذيتهم وضربوه على وجهه حتى سال منه الدم .

*القديس داخل سجن المحكمة*

 تركوه داخل سجن المحكمة ينتظر مصيره المحتوم إلى حين يفكروا فيما سيعملون له ؟!

وكان هذا اليوم مخوفاً فى المدينة لتجمهر الرعاع من الشعب بلا ضابط ، حيث أحدثوا شغباً عظيماً ولم يستطع أحد من المسيحيين أن يخرج من عقر داره . كما أنه لم يتدخل أحد من كبار القوم فى المدينة ليصرفوا الجمع الذين كانول يهتفون : *"يقتل النصرانى الملعون"* والآخرون يحرق ... وآخرون يشنق . وهم قوم منهم ليحضروا حطباً ليحرقوه عند الكنيسة *والبعض كانوا يقولون عقبال باقى النصارى *

*القديس يشهد أمام المحافظ*

في اليوم التالي أجتمع كل الجماعة بديوان المحافظة بحضور المحافظ (خليل أغا) والشيخ على خفاجة والشيخ البدرى ونقيب الأشراف والقاضى والتجار وبقية المشايخ وميرلاى الرديف، وأرسلوا بعض العسكر مع البكباشى ( مصطفى فطين ). فأحضروا القديس سيدهم من السجن مقيداً بالضرب والإهانة طوال الطريق حتى أوصلوه دار المحافظة، فلما رأى المحافظ شدة تمسكه وإيمانه ورفضه لمشوراتهم حكم عليه بما حكم القاضى سابقاً فجروه على وجهه من أعلى سلالم المحافظة إلى أسفل حتى تشوه وجهه وصار القضاء عليه أمام محفل الجمع أن يضرب خمسمائة كرباج فى ميدان المحافظة حتى غاب عن الوعى ، فطرحوه على الأرض ومضوا ، ثم لما أستفاق أعادوا الكرة عليه حيث جروه فى شوارع المدينة ليحصل له الجرسة كون ا*لمفتى أصدر فتوى بقتله .*


*صبره وتمسكه بإلهه*

فى اليوم الرابع أعادوا الكرة عليه حيث عروه من ثيابه بقصد الأستهزاء ومروا به فى شوارع البلدة وأركبوه على جاموسة بالمقلوب (كان أحد الجزارين يزفها للذبح) وعلقوا على لحيته صليباً لوثوه بالقاذورات ، وصاروا يزفونه فى كل البلدة كأنه للذبح !! وكانت البلدة أشبه بمسرح للطائشين . ولم يكفوا عن الضرب بالعصي والسياط والأحذية حتى برز لحمه من عظمه والقديس فى كل ذلك صابر غير متذمر لا ينطق بشئ سوى أنه كان يصلى قائلاً : " يا طاهرة .. يا يسوع ". وبعض من الواقفين كانوا يستهزئون به قائلين : " هوذا ينادى امرأته " .

*تورط المسئولين فى قضيته*
 أما جماعة المسئولين ومنهم الشيخ على خفاجة والشيخ البدرى والقاضى وبقية علماء المسلمين والتجار الذين كانوا بديوان المحافظة نزلوا وجلسوا على باب الحمزاوى بناحية السوق لكى يتفرجوا على هذه العجيبة ولم يقوموا بدورهم كمسئولين، ولم ينتهروا الجمع الطائش ليكفوا عن الخطأ .... *بل تركوهم ثائرين فى الشوارع والحارات يشتموا المسيحيين ويرجمون بيوت القناصل بالأحجار وضربوا أحد أبنائهم ويهاجمون الوكالات والحانات.* مما أثار سخط هؤلاء الأجانب ، فشكوا إلى حكوماتهم ووصلت الأخبار بسرعة إلى الأسطول الإنجليزى المرابط بشواطئ البلاد منتهزاً أية فرصة للتدخل ... ولم يفكر أولئك المسئولون أن وجودهم هكذا فى مكان الشغب سيعرضهم للمساءلة.

*تجلى السيـدة العـذراء أمام القديـس*

أخيراً ساقوا القديس متوجهين ناحية منية دمياط حيث منزل أخيه فى منية دمياط ، وطرحوه أمام منزل أخيه متجمهرين عند الباب ينتظرون فتحه لينهبوا المنزل ، وبقى الرجل مطروحاً على الباب مقدار ساعتين حيث تقدم أحدهم المدعو عبده مشرفة وصنعته خشاب ووظيفته يوزباشى بالرديف ، لما رأى القديس فيه نسمة الحياة أحضر قطران فى القدر من على النار ورشه فى وجه القديس وأمام هذه الأتعاب الكثيرة التى لا يقدر على تحملها بشر تجلت السيدة العذراء أمام عينى القديس فى صورة نورانية .

 وقد كان القديس طوال وقت أستشهادة يناديها ويتشفع بها وكانت معه طوال عذاباته ، وكان الشهيد فى الروح ولم يدر بما يتكلم فطلب من صديقه مليكة الذى كان بالقرب منه أن يحضر كرسياً من الحديقة المجاورة لتجلس عليه السيدة العذراء ولم يكن يتكلم من ذاته بل تكلم مسوقاً من الروح القدس ، وكان ما تكلم به إنما هو نبؤة تمت فعلاً .

*نيــاحتـــه *

*نبؤة سيدهم بشاى تتم*

كان القديس وهو ممتلئ بالروح القدس في حالة هيام روحي وقد نسى آلامه في ساعة أحتضاره فتكلم بنبوة تمت بحذافيرها ، حيث تحولت هذه المنطقة التى أستشهد فيها إلى كنيسة على اسم السدية العذراء وقد ألت إلى الأقباط الأرثوذكس منذ عام 1968م بعد أكتشاف جسده المبارك وقد تم توقيع العقد الإبتدائى لملكية هذه الكنيسة فى 29/10/1969م ثم سجل العقد .

*شكوي قناصل الدول*

لسوء الطالع ولسبب مرض محمد على باشا في أواخر أيامه حيث أعتكف في قصره بشبرا ... حدث إن أتصل قناصل الدول المقيمين بالثغر بالأسطول الواقف في عرض البحر فانتهزت هذه الدول فرصة سانحة وأرسلوا باخرتين حربيتين إلى ثغر دمياط ، لكن الخديوي أسرع وأرسل مندوباً رسمياً للتحقيق وهدأ خواطر القناصل وقد أسفر التحقيق على إدانة المحافظ (رغم أنه كان من المقربين للبلاط) والقاضى والشيخ البدرى وتجريدهم من مناصبهم كي يعود السلام إلى المدينة.

*تشييع جنازة الشهيد رسمياً*

ولحكمة الخديوى أراد تهدئة النفوس فأمر بتكريم الشهيد سيدهم فى كل أنحاء البلدة وتشييع جنازته رسمياً ، وأصدر أمره برفع الأعلام والصلبان فى جنازته .. وقام بالأحتفال جميع الطوائف وتقلد الكثيرون الأسلحة وسار الموكب فى حراسة جمع غفير من الجنود ، ولبس الكهنة ملابسهم الكهنوتية وعلى رأسهم القمص يوسف ميخائيل وطافوا فى كل البلدة مع لفيف من الشمامسة حتى وصلوا به إلى الكنيسة حيث أتموا مراسيم الصلاة ودفنوه بأرض كنيسة مارجرجس التى كانت ما تزال مدافن الأقباط ( أستمرت كمدافن حتى سنة 1910م تقريباً ).

*التصريح برفع الصليب جهاراً*

كانت هذه الحادثة سبباً فى رفع الصليب جهاراً كما رفع فوق قباب الكنائس فى كل مكان وفى جنازات المسيحيين حتى اليوم وفى المناسبات الدينية وليس فى دمياط وحدها بل على مستوى الكنيسة كلها . وقد حدث في أيام البابا كيرلس الرابع , بعد رجوعه من رحلة بلاد الحبشة سنة 1858م , استقبله الشعب استقبالاً عظيماً , ودعاه الأرخن الكبير ميخائيل عمدة أقباط حارة السقايين إلي منزلة , وبعد ذلك خرج البابا إلي الكنيسة بموكب حافل سار فيه الإكليروس رافعين الصليب ولأول مرة بالقاهرة ! وحدث نفس الشيء بعد ذلك بقليل حين استقبل أول مطبعة دخلت مصر حيث رفع الصليب والهتاف بالألحان إلي دار البطريركية بالدرب الواسع ..

فاعترض كثيرون علي رفع الصليب , وذكروا الأمر إلي سعيد باشا , الذي استدعي البابا البطريرك وسأله عن سبب ذلك ؟ فأجابه : إن هذا احتفالاً دينياً معتاداً , وأما رفع الصليب فقد تصرح به منذ أيام حادثة بشاي الشهيد الدمياطي , وصرح به والي البلاد محمد علي باشا.


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*شهداء الاقباط 
 الذين روت دمائهم الطاهره ارض الاقباط - مصر 



*


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*لشهيد الهاشمى ذكر ابن الرجاء فى كتاب لة مفقود احدى القصص وهى قصة الشهيد الهشامى ونسجلها حسبهاوردت فى كتاب تاريخ البطاركة \ \ كان ببغداد انسان يدعى مقدم ابن ملك ويعرف بى الهشامى وانة لم يهتم قط بشئ من امور المملكة سوى انة يركب فى كل يوم ومعة الجند ويرصد بيع النصارى فى وقت القداس فيدخلها راكب ويامر باخذ القربان من على الهيكل ويكسروة ويخلطوة بالتراب ويقلب الكاس وكلما فعل فى بيعة مضى الى اخرى وفعل فيه ذلك حتى كادت بغداد تخلوا بيعها من القدسات وامتنع اكثر الكهنة عن القداس خوفا من هذا وكانت معونة اللة تجذبة ولا يدرى اذ دخل الى بيعة من البيع كعادتة ففتح اللة عينية فابصر فى صينية القربان طفلا جميلا نبيلا وفى وقت القسمة ابصر الكاهن وقد ذبحة وصفى دمة فى الكاس وفصل لحمة قطعة قطعة فى الصينية فبهت الهشامى ولم يستطع الحركة ثم خرج الكاهن يقرب الشعب باللحم وكذلك الشماس بكاس الدم وهو ينظرهما فتعجب وقال لجندة الا تروا هذا الفاعل الصانع يعنى الكاهن قالوا نراة قال لهم نصبرلهذا ياخذ طفلا يذبحة ويقسم لحمة على هذا الجمع ويسقيهم من دمة قالو لة اللة يوفقك يا سيدنا مانرى نحن الا خبزا وخمرا فزاد وتعجبة وبقى الشعب متعجبين لوقوفة باهتا ولم يفعل بالقربان ما جرت بة عادتة فلما فرغ الكاهن وخرج الناس استدعى الكاهن وقال لة ما ارة فقال لة سيدنا اعيذك باللة ما هو الا خبزا وخمر فلما علم هذا السر ما اظهر الا لة فقط قال لة اريد ان تعرفنى سر هذا القربان وبديتة فعرفة الكاهن كيف اسس المسيح سر الافخارستيا ثم قال لة انما اللة اظهر لك هذا السر الخفى الحقيقى المقدس خلاصا لنفسك ثم قرا علية كتب الكنيسة وبين لة الاسرار حتى طاب قلبة لاعتناق المسيحية فامر اصحابة بالانصراف وبات هناك مع الكاهن وعمدة بالليل وسار نصرانيا فلما كان الغد اتاة اصحابة بالدابة فطردهم ولم يكلمهم واذ علموا الخبر مضوا الى ابية واعلموة بما كان فانفذ واحضرة بالقوة وحاول معة باللين والتخويف كى يرجع فابى عند ذلك اسلمة للعذاب فعذب عذابا شديدا فلم يرجع عن امانتة فقطعت راسة بالسيف على اسم السيد المسيح وتمت شهادتة وقد كرم مسيحيوبغداد جسدة وبنوا علية كنيسة عرفت باسم كنيسة الهاشمى*


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*أحداث الكشح فى المرحلة الأولى15/8/ 1998 م*​ 




*مقتل أثنين من الأقباط وألقيت الجثتان على مشارف القرية وأمن الدولة والبوليس يرهب معظم أهالى القرية المسيحيين ويلفق لهم التهم . *
*فى يوم الجمعة مساءاً 14/8/1998 م أكتشف أهالى القرية على مشارف القرية وجود جثتين لرجلين قتلا لقبطيين مسيحيين من اهل القرية أحدهما لـ سمير عويضة (25سنة) والأخرى لـ كرم تامر (27 سنة ) *
*وتأكد أهل القرية أن القتيلين هما رد بالثأر على وفاة المدعو " حارس الدسوقى حسن " من عائلة الكراشوة , مع أن حارس الدسوقى حسن توفى فى منزلة حيث وجدوه صباحاً ميتاً فى فراشة , إلا أن عائلة الكراشوة ظنت أن سمير عويضة وكرم تامر القتيلين وراء وفاته بالسم نظراً لعلاقتهما السابقة , ومن الملاحظ أن هذه العائلة قتلت القبطيين بسبب الظن أو الشبهة بدون دليل مادى طبى . *
*وحتى تكون الصورة واضحة فالمعروف لأهل القرية جميعاً هو أن الثلاثة حارس وسمير وكرم من أصدقاء السوء يشتركون معاً فى لعب القمار وشرب الخمر وما إلى ذلك من طيش الشباب , أى أن حادثة قتل الشابين هى حادثة قتل عادية تدخل تحت القانون ولا دخل للدين لأنه يشوبها الظن والشك والخلافات *

*البوليس والأمن يقبض على الأبرياء المسيحيين الأقباط من أهل قرية الكشح:*

*وفى يوم السبت 15/8/1998 م حدث أن قام الأمن والبوليس بحملات مكثفة من رجال البوليس المدججين بالسلاح فى حراسة مدرعات ثقيلة , وأستمرت هذه الحملات بشكل يومى لمدة ثلاثة أسابيع وقاموا بالقبض العشوائى على المسيحيين فقط بقرية الكشح وبلغ عدد المسيحيين الذين قبض عليهم الأمن اكثر من الف قبطى وهؤلاء هم من المواطنين الذين يجب أن يعاملوا كبشر وكانت تتم عمليات القبض عليهم فى الفجر مثلما كانت تتم أيام حكم عبد الناصر وسمتهم الصحافة زوار الفجر , وواجه الأقباط معاملة وحشية فى قسم البوليس وأهدرت آدميتهم وسحلوا الأقباط الأبرياء , وقام بتعذيب أهل قرية الكشح من المسيحيين الأبرياء حفنة من ضباط المباحث الجنائية بمركز دار السلام من شعبة البحث الجنائى بالكوثر بسوهاج , ومارسوا أقصى أنواع العذاب وأذاقوا الضحايا الذل والهوان , وداسوا بجزمهم فوق رقاب المسيحيين , ولم يفرقوا بين فتاة وسيدة رجل أو طفل أو شيخ وزعوا الإهانات والتعذيب على الأقباط المسيحيين فى عصر حبيب العدلى وزير الداخلية أى أنهم مارسوا التعذيب مع سبق الإصرار والتعمد , ولم تردعهم القوانين ولا يخافون التعليمات لأنهم زبانية جهنم فهم فوق القانون بل أعتبروا أن كل شئ يفعلونه هو القانون , والإهانة والذل للأقباط رغبة دفينة فى صدور هؤلاء الأشاوس وكل همهم الحصول على إعترافات من الضحايا الأبرياء سواء بإرتكاب جريمة القتل أو جمع أدلة وشهادات لفبركة المحاضر بإتهام احد المسيحيين بجريمة قتل شابين مسيحيين ليبعدوا الشبهه عن عائلة الكراشوة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! . *

*إرهاب وإجرام الأمن لتلفيق التهم لأحد الأقباط : *

*وقام أمن الدولة بتلفيق الإتهام بقتل المسيحيين القبطيين لبقطر أبو اليمين ميخائيل فتم القبض عليه يوم 15 أغسطس إضافة إلى القبض على كل أفراد أسرته وهم : زوجته آلين عزيز وأولاده أيمن والأمير وهنية وأمورة . *
*وقام الأمن بتلفيق تهمة أن هينة بقطر وتبلغ من لاسن 14 سنة وهى خطيبة زكريا بطرس كانت على علاقة سيئة بأحد القتيلين ولما أكتشفت هذه العلاقة قام والد الفتاة بقطر أبو اليمين ونجلية الشابين بعملية القتل السابقة , ولأثيات هذا الإدعاء الكاذب أذاقوا الأسرة كلها العذاب وهذه أقوالهم يصفون ما لاقوه من عذاب فى مركز الشرطة:*

*هنية بقطر أبو اليمين : *

*كان والدى ووالدتى فى المركز وكذلك اخوتى , حضر إلى المنزل الضابط هانى والضابط إسلام , وإصطحبنى أحد الضباط إلى مركز شرطة دار السلام , وعلى مدى عدة ايام تعرضت للتعذيب بالكهرباء وأنا معلقة على فلكة بين كرسيين ومغمضة العينيين . *
*وفى صباح اليوم التالى أحضرنى هانى بيك إلى مكتبه من الحجز وقال لى أعترفى أبوكى هو القاتل , ولما رفضت ضربنى بالقلم ثم بالكرباج الذى كان موضوع أمامه على المكتب . *
*وفى اثناء ذلك قال المخبر الذى كان موجوداً بالمكتب ... قولى الحقيقة لـ " هانى بيك " وهو موش هايعمل لك حاجة , فقام هانى بيك من على مكتبه وضرب المخبر بالقلم وقال له : " لا تقل أسمى أمام أحد !! " وطرده خارج المكتب , ثم قال لى : " يالله يا بنت الجزمة على السلخانة " وأستمرت عمليات التعذيب يومين حتى تركونى وبعدها عادوا مرة أخرى وأحتجزونى يوماً . *

*أيمن بقطــر (29سنة ) : *

*تم الإفراج عنى يوم الخميس 17 سبتمبر 1998 م بعد إحتجاز دائم لمدة 33 يوماً , وكانوا يعلقوننى على الشبابيك لمدة ثلاثة أيام متواصلة بدون أكل ولا ماء , وبعد إنتهاء عمليات الصعق بالكهرباء كنت أترمى على الأرض مثل " الهدمة " فيقوموا بإلقاء المياة على حتى أفيق . *
*زكـــريا بطرس (27 سنة ) : قاسيت من التعذيب بالكهرباء ولم استطع المقاومة وتمنيت الموت فقلت لـ هانى بيك : " أنا القاتل " , كان يجلسنى على الأرض ويظل يضربنى على وجهى بالقلم ولما تتعب يداه يخلع الجزمة ويضربنى بها على وجهى , وتم تعذيب الأمير بقطر (19سنة ) والطفل رومانى بقطر (11سنة ) بنفس الأساليب السابقة. *

*الإعترافات الباطلة للضحايا الأبرياء وهم تحت التعذيب النفسى والبدنى : *

*أيوب حنــــا شنودة (45 سنة ) : عذبونى حتى أعترف أن شيبوب وليم هو القاتل مرة بالكهرباء , ومرة تعليق على الشبابيك , كذلك ناجى سمير ( 20 سنة ) وعلاء سمير (19 سنة ) ورفعت الديب . *
*موريس شكر الله : فتشوا البيت فى غيابى وأستولوا (سرقوا ) على مبلغ 750 جنيهاً وأخذوا زوجتى سميرة غطاس وأبنى جمال عمره 17 شهراً ونلت ضرباً بالكرباج على ظهرى . *
*نصرى عوض عبد النور (39سنة) : ويعمل خفيراً فى نقطة الكشح تعرض أيضاً للتعذيب لمدة 7 ايام وعندما ذهبوا إلى منزلة للقبض عليه كانت والدته العجوز (70 سنة ) تقف على عكاز فى مدخل المنزل فأزاحوها من طرقهم بدون رحمة ففقدت توازنها وسقطت على الأرض وهى تتألم . *

*ميخائيل ملك ميخائيل (53 سنة ) : *

*قبضوا على ابنى عبده المجند بقوات الأمن المركزى بالمنيا وعذبوه ليعترف أن بقطر أبو اليمين هو القاتل وأشتد التعذيب وعادوا وقالوا لأبنى : أعترف أن شيبوب وليم هو القاتل , وليتخلص أبنى من العذاب أعترف ظلماً أن شيبوب وليم هو القاتل !!! *
*وليجبروا عبده ميخائيل على الإعتراف الباطل أحضروا اخته مرزوقة إلى مركز السلام مباشرة وكشفوا الغمامة من فوق عينية ليرى اخته , ثم قالوا له : " لو لم تعترف سنحضر عسكرى يمارس معها الجنس مع أختك امامك !! وأحضروا أخته نصرة وعذبوها بالكهرباء والضرب .. *
*حتى والدة القتيل كرم تامر وتدعى دميانة لم تسلم من التعذيب وتقول : " فتشوا منزلى وأستولوا (سرقوا ) 15 جنيهاً وشتمونى وخنقونى لأعترف أن شيبوب وليم هو قاتل أبنى .*
*وعندما ذكر شوقى شنودة حبيب أسمه أمام الضابط فى نقطة الكشح فوجئ بالكمات والضربات تنهال عليه من حيث لا يدرى , ويقول أنه تعرض هو وممدوح كمال مساك (29سنة) للتعذيب والضرب بالكرباج والكهرباء - والغريب أن احداً لم يطلب منهما أى إعتراف , أو معلومات , تعذيب فقط وبدون سبب ويظن أنه لأذلال القبط حسب قوانين الشريعة الإسلامية السارية فى البلاد . *

*جلال رسمى حبشى (27 سنة) :*

*أنقلبت عربة الشرطة أثناء نقلة مقبوضاً عليه إلى المركز وكسرت رجله ووضعت فى الجبس ولكنه لم يطلقوا سبيله ولكن وضعوه فى الحجز بهذه الصورة . *
*إسحق بولس نوح (32 سنة) *

*يقول : وضعونى فى نقطة شرطة الخيام , وأشتغلت الكهرباء فى جسمى من الساعة 3 عصراً حتى السابعة مساءاً ووضعوا عصى فى مؤخرتى وأحتجزنى بالمركز أيام . *
*وصرحت سمنة عزمى يوسف (50 سنة) :*

*أنهم عذبوا إبنها صفوت سليم (17سنة) بالكهرباء وسقط مريضاً وذهبت به إلى المستشفى فقال لها الدكتور إيهاب : أن الكهرباء نشفت صدر أبنك وأعطاه 12 حقنة جولوكوز , وقبضوا على التوأم هناء وسناء (12سنة) وكسرت ذراع سناء من الضرب . *
*عماد شيبوب وليم (10سنوات ) :*

*عذبوه بالكهرباء لإجباره على الإعتراف بأن والده شيبوب هو القاتل , ويبكى عماد ويقول : " أخذنى الذغبى بيه ومعه أربعة مخبرين إلى الجبل وهناك ليلاً سحبوا عليه السلاح وهددونى بالقتل بالطبنجة . *
*جرجس عادل تامر (12سنة ) تعرض للتعذيب والضرب . *
*نعمات غبريال كانت تحمل طفلها الصغير أمجد حربى (3شهور) طلبوا منها إلقاءه على الأرض ولما رفضت انتزعوه من أحضانها وألقوه أمامها على الأرض . *

*عمليات تعذيب بلا سبب منطقى إلا الذل والإهانة التى نصت عليه قوانين الشريعة الإسلامية : *

*ومع تزاحم العشرات من الضحايا طلبنا منهم تسجيل أسمائهم , فعمليات التعذيب والإهانة لم تختلف إلا فى قسوتها , وقد أجمع الضحايا على حرص ضباط مركز السلام على تقديم الدوية والمضادات الحيوية والمراهم لهم قبل مغادرتهم السلخانة لإزالة آثار الإعتداءات , كما قدموا لهم الطعام والشراب والسجائر , واوصوهم ان يقولوا بأنهم لم يأتوا إلى المركز ولا شاهدوا أو تعرضوا لأى شئ ( راجع جريدة الأهالى 23 سبتمبر 1998 م )*

*يوضح بيان البابا شنودة التالى عدة أشياء هامة هى :-*​ 
*أولاً : تصريح البابا بتجاوزات الشرطة *​*ثانياً : أنه يوجد تحقيقات ومجازاة لضباط الشرطة الذين فعلوا هذه التجاوزات مع الأقباط ولكن حقيقة الأمر أنهم كوفئوا بترقيتهم إلى رتب أعلى فى وزارة الداخلية بالقاهرة , والذى يدخل الوزارة يكافئ فى العاصمة بدلا من وظائف الأقاليم ( وقد ذكرت جريدة القدس أن وزير الداخلية حبيب العدلى قد أصدر قراراً بنقل أربعة من ضباط الشرطة من مراكزهم فى إطار التحقيق فى إتهامات وجهت إليهم خصوصاً وغلى الشرطة عموماً بتعذيب أقباط من قرية الكشح وهذا يؤكد إعترافات القباط بوحشية رجال الأمن ( راجع جريدة الأهرام بتاريخ 13/4/1998 م - وأيضاً جريدة القدس فى 6/11/1998 م ) *
*ثالثا : ســـــــلامة نية البابا شنودة الثالث وتصديقه لوعود الذئاب بحل الأزمات التى يفعلها أمن الدولة مع الأقباط *

*بيــــان البابا شنودة حول أحداث الكشح الأولى *​ 

*1 - قرية الكشح قرية هادئة جداً فى أقاصى الصعيد , غالبية سكانها من الأقباط , ولم تحدث فيها اى فتنة طائفية , ولا اى خلاف طائفى بين المسلمين والمسيحيين , بل العلاقة بينهم طيبة جداً . *

*2 - الجريمة التى حدثت فى هذه القرية فى 14 أغسطس 1998 م , وقتل فيها إثنان من المسيحيين , هى جريمة قتل عادية , لا علاقة لها إطلاقاً بالوحدة الوطنية . *
*3 - كل ما فى الأمر , أن بعض رجال الشرطة حدثت منهم تجاوزات وإعتداءات أثناء التحقيق فى الجريمة , وقد أخذ وزير الداخلية إجراء حاسماً ضد المتجاوزين فى هذا الموضوع والنيابة تتولى التحقيق . *
*4 - إن ما نشر فى وسائل الإعلام الأجنبية , كان مبالغاً فيه جداً ويسئ إلى سمعة مصر , الأمر الذى لا نقبله . *
*5 - أرى من الحكمة أن ينتهى الموضوع عند هذا الحد , ولا نوافق على تصعيد الأمور , فإستمرار هذا التصعيد ليس من الصالح فى شئ . *
*6 - ونحن لا نقبل التدخل الأجنبى فى أمورنا الداخلية التى نقوم بحلها فى هدوء مع المسئولين فى بلادنا , وقد صرحت بهذا مراراً . *
*7 - وختاماً .. ندعوا الجميع إلى تهدئة الأمور , لا إلى إثارتها ولتكن مصر وجميعكم بخير وفى سلام . *


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*أحداث الكشح فى المرحلة الثانية 3/1/2000م .. *​ 

*عمليات نهب وتخريب من عصابات الإسلام الإجرامية وبدأوا عمليات القتل ذبحوا 19 قبطياً مسيحياً وحرقوا جسد أثنان بعد قتلهما . *

*من أسلوب العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية فى مصر بالإتفاق مع البوليس إصطناع مشكلة أو خلاف حتى يكون سبباً لإجرامهم وقد شاع إصطناع خلاف بين مشترى مسلم وتاجر مسيحى ويدى إلى سرقة التاجر المسيحى وقفل الأمن والبوليس دكان التجار لمدد طويلة حتى يفلس التاجر أو أعطاء فرصة لتاجر مسلم منافس للمسيحى أن يكون هو الوحيد فى المنطقة والقضاء على غنى الأقباط وإفقارهم حتى يساومونهم على إعتناق الإسلام . *

*واصطنع مسلم من عصابات الإسلام مشكلة مع تاجر مسيحى وأختارت عصابات الإسلام يوماً من أيام اعياد المسيحيين وهو عيد راس السنة الذى وافق يوم الجمعة 31/12/1999 م لهذه المشكلة حتى تصعد هجومها الذى خططت له ليتم قبل عيد ميلاد المسيح عند الأقباط الأرثوذكس فى مصر والذى يأتى فى يوم 7 يناير .*
*ومن الساعة 11 مساء الجمعة وحتى العاشرة صباحاً من يوم السبت 1/1 فى بداية العام الجديد بدأت العصابات الإسلامية فى عمليات النهب والتخريب وتكسير متاجر الأقباط وحرق مساكنهم وأغمض رجال الأمن أعينهم كالعادة عن حماية القباط وممتلكاتهم كأن الأمر مدبر تدبيراً مسبقاً بل ومخطط له جيداً .*
*وفى يوم ألحد وصباح الأثنين بدأت عمليات القتل , وأستمر عدد القتلى يتصاعد حتى وصل إلى عشرين قتيلاً منهم أثنان تم حرقهما بعد تعذيبهما وقتلهما ثم مثلا بجثتهما حرقاً . *
*وقفل المسيحيين بيوتهم وأستولى عليهم الرعب الشديد ولا يستطيعون الخروج ولا حتى فتح النوافذ , والرصاص يطلق بغزارة حول بيوتهم والشرطة والبوليس أختفوا تماماً بينما صوت الأعيرة يسمع من البنادق الآلية والمدافع الرشاشة ولم تستعمل عصابات الإسلام هذه الأسلحة فى قتل المسيحيين وإنما أستعملوا طريقة الذبح التى أمر بها القرآن . *


*البابا شنودة الثالث وهجوم عصابات الإسلام على أقباط الكشح : *

*وقد التفاق بين الكنيسة والحكومة على إرسال أثنين من الأساقفة , هما صاحبا النيافة الأنبا صرابامون رئيس دير الأنبا بيشوى , والأنبا مرقس أسقف شبرا الخيمة بصحبة العميد عاطف أبو شادى , حيث سافروا بالطائرة ووصلوا إلى موقع الأحداث لتهدئة الجو . *
*وأرسلت عربة مصفحة لإحضار الآباء الكهنة الذين كانوا لا يستطيعون مغادرة منازلهم , ولم يتمكن الآباء من مشاهدة مواضع الجريمة .*
*ثم خرج الأبوان السقفان مع العميد عاطف أبو شادى لرؤية القتلى على الطبيعة وكان الضحايا 11 قتيلاً فى البيوت , 8 فى المزارع . وواحد أكتشف فيما بعد . *
*وكان المنظر مؤلماً ومؤثراً , وقد وجدوا مع الثمانية القتلى فى المزارع قبطى تاسع مصاب ويدمى أسمه مرقس رشدى جندى , ظنه المسلمين المجرمين قد مات وتركوه , ولكنه كان جريحا فقط , وصاح نيافة النبا صرابامون كيف يترك هذا الجريح ينزف حتى يموت , دون أى محاولة لأنقاذه !!! وإستجاب العميد عاطف أبو شادى وأمر بإحضار عربه إسعاف لنقله إلى المستشفى , وإلى حين حضورها سألوه عن الجناة , فأجاب أنهما : خلف أبو قاسم , وخليفة رفاعى صادق هما الذين قتلوا الثمانية وأصابوه , وكان ذلك فى الأخصاص (جمع خص ) *

*وبكى أفراد الأمن عندما شاهدوا القتلى من أقباط الكشح : *

*الشهيد ممدوح نصحى صادق : قتله المسلمين أمام زوجته / منال ظريف وأحرقوه أمامها , وأخذوا الزوجة معهم وأرغموها على التوقيع على شيك بمبلغ 50 ألف جنية , ثم أطلقوها عندما أنتشر رجال الأمن فيما بعد , وقد أعترفت زوجة القتيل الشهيد على أربعة من الجناة هم : طارق شرف الدين يوسف , وأخوه ياسر شرف الدين , وعاصم أبو الفضل أبو القاسم , وعاصم نصر الدين يوسف . *
*وقد شاهد الأسقفين آثار الرصاص على جدران وفى داخل بيوت القتلى ودماءهم . *
*الشهيد عاطف عزت زكى : قتل بعد أن إنهال عليه المجرمون المسلمين فى صدره أمام أمه / سميحة حافظ السايح , وأعترفت بما فعلوه بأبنها وأنهم اخذوه وأتهمت أولاد سيد عرنوط وآخرين , وقد أكتشفت جثته فيما بعد محروقة فوق كوم من البوص , وأمام المحققين تعرفت أمه عليه بخاتم كان فى أصبعة , كما تعرفت أمام المحققين أيضاً على الذين قتلوه . *
*وحينما ألتقى السيد المحافظ بالأسقفين قال : " أن ما وصل إليه هو أن الضحايا خمسة , بينما القتلى كانوا عشرين غير المصابيين ."*
*المصابين فى أحداث الكشح كانوا عشرات منهم : *
*** نبيل سامى سيف .. تاجر جملة كبير للمواد الغذائية , ضربوه ضرباً مبرحاً وحرقوا مخازنه , وتقدر خسائرة بحوالى 150 ألف جنيه .. وقد ذكر أسماء من أعتدوا عليه وحرقوا مخازنه أمام النيابة . *
*** مرقس رشدى جندى .. الذى أعترف على القتلةوسمع أقواله العميد عاطف أبو شادى والعقيد محمود صقر . *
*** أشرف حليم أسطفانوس .. من المصابين بطلق نارى فى كتفه الشمال .. *
*** مرقص شنودة جريس .. مصاب بطلق نارى فى رجله *
*** كردى رزق أسحق .. مصاب بطلق نارى فى صدره . *

*المتضررون من التخريب : *

*** منير عزمى لا وندى .. صاحب معرض موبيليا تم تخريب محله , ووجد فى المحل بطاقة شخصية (بطاقة هوية) سقطت من أحد المخربين رقم 22085 (دار السلام) بإسم جابر عبد الغنى عبدالله , وقد تم تقديم الأصل للنيابة فى محضر رسمى . *


*أشخاص حرقوا منازلهم وحوانيتهم بعد أن نهبوها وسرقوها : *
*** ممدوح نصحى صادق *
*** ناجح حسنى إسكاروس *
*** سامى سيف معوض *
*** مرسى فخرى غالى , ,عبد النور شهيد سيفين , ومليكة فاروق لبيب .. ألقى المسلمين على منازلهم كرات من القماش والأسفنج المبلله بالكيروسين فأحرقت منازلهم . *
*** موريس حلمى شاكر : كهربائى سيارات أشعلت النار فى ورشته وحرقت تماماً وسرق المسلمين المعدات والآلات التى كانت فى المحل قبل حرقه . *
*** نبيل جرجس بباوى : صاحب ورشة حدادة سرق المسلمين ألألات والعدد الموجودة فيها ثم حطموا الباقى . *
*** منان دبوس حنين : صاحب أستوديو , سرقوا ماكينات التصوير وتم تخريبة وتحطيم المناظر التى فيه ولم يعد الأستوديو يصلح للعمل . *
*** رفعت سوريال جيد : تاجر حديد سرقوا الحديد الذى فيه بعد أن حطموا باب مخزنه . *
*** منير خرستو ناشد , وأخوه ميخائيل خريستو ناشد : تجار غلال : تم تحطيم باب مخزنهم وسرق المسلمين كل ما فيه من غلال . *
*** سوريال حلمى سيفين , ويوحنا سيفين طانيوس , وبرنابا شهيد قديس ثلاثة أصحاب مانيفاتورة (لبيع الأقمشة) كسر المسلمين أبواب محلاتهم وسرقوا كل ما فيها من أقمشة . *
*** الضبع عطية شنودة : ويعمل ترزى بلدى سرق المسلمين ماكنتيين للخياطة هما أساس رزقه من محله وسرقوا ايضاً جميع الأقمشة الخاصة بالعملاء والتى كان يقوم بقصها وخياطتها حتى التى لم يكتمل منها . *
*** صلاح نجيب جيد : حطموا سيارته وباب منزله . *
*** نجيب موسى عيسى : تاجر وله محل بقالة , كسر المسلمين باب محله وسرقوا كل البضاعة ومحتويات المحل كلها كما سرقوا كل البضاعة التى كان يخزنها فى منزله . *

*بيوت ومحلات أعتدى عليها المسلمون بإلقاء الطوب : *

*أعتدى بإلقاء الحجارة على منازل الأقباط لكل من : عياد جاد حنا , وشمشون ميخائيل صليب , وبباوى جرجس بباوى *
*أعتدى بإلقاء الحجارة على محلات الأقباط وتكسير واجهات ويافطات محلات كل من : ميلاد وصفى عطية : صاحب سوبر ماركت , وأشرف يوسف أفرآم : صاحب محل أكسسوار سيارات , موسى فكرى غالى : أشعل المسلمين النيران فى مخزنة الخاص ببيع الأسمدة .*

*المسلمين يهددون سكرتير البـــــابا شنودة الثالث بالسلاح ويختطفونه يحتجزونه قسراً : *

*أوفد قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث الأنبا يرأنس لحضور الجناز على القتلى من شهداء الأقباط فى الكشح والصلاة على أرواحهم فحدث ما لا يصدقه عقل مصرى : *
*أوقف أعضاء العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية عربة الأنبا يوأنس على الطريق , وفتشوا عربته ظانين انه قادم ليحمل سلاح للمسيحيين من قرية الكشح وأبعد المسلمين سائقه الخاص عن العربة وجلس أحدهم أمام عجلة القيادة , واخذوا نيافة الأنبا يوأنس معهم إلى حيث لا يدرى , على الرغم من أنه طمأنهم فى هدوء , وجاءت الشرطة وأنقذته بعد ان أتفقت معهم على إطلاق سبيله .*
*وذهب الأنبا يوانس سكرتير البابا وصلى الجناز مع أصحاب النيافة الآباء الأساقفة الذين جاءوا من الإيبارشيات المجاورة . *
*وتدفق الأقباط يحملون شهداءهم من القتلى الذين قتلهم المسلمين ذبحاً بالسكاكين وحملوا صناديق أحبائهم واهاليهم الذين استشهدوا على أسم المسيح على أكتافهم , ونشر الأقباط الأعلام السوداء وأثواب أقمشة سوداء على بيوت المنازل وأشجار الطريق وتلاقى السواد علامة الحزن مع ألوان ثياب نسائهم السوداء التى أجبرهم المسلمين على لبسها من قبل , وألتقى الحزن القديم الذى أستمر منذ أحتلال العرب المسلمين لمصر مع حزنهم الحديث على قتلاهم بيد المسلمين فى العصر الحديث , وبكى الكل أساقفة وكهنة وشعباً وسقطت دموعهم على أرض مصر الغالية لترويها كما روت دموع ايزيس لتكون نهر النيل , ولم يستطع رجال الأمن المسلمين من حبس دموعهم من كثرة الألم , وهذا هو حكم الإسلام وشريعته على أقباط مصر . *

*من المسئول عن جريمة الكشح ؟ *

*جريمة ذبح وقتل 21 قبطياً فى الكشح تعتبر من الجرائم الدولية يعاقب عليها القانون الدولى التى قامت بها الدولة والشعب المسلم فى مصر بتحريض من الإسلام وقرآنه وآية السيف , فهى جريمة عنصرية دينية نازية ضد المسيحية والمسيحيين بقتلهم وتخريب وسرقة ممتلكاتهم ولم يحاكم مسلم واحد عن الإجرام الذى فعله وهذا يعد تستر على الجريمة ومشاركه فيها وهو لم يتم فى الكشح فقط ولكنه تم فى قرى أخرى بنفس المستوى وقد شارك البوليس بعدم التصدى للمجرمين بالرغم من معرفته بأمر الهجوم بل أنه أنضم مع عصابات الإسلام عندما قبض على أهالى الكشح من المسيحيين وعذبهم فى أقسام البوليس وفبرك المحاضر حتى يخرج المجرمين أحراراً أى أنه ساهم فى القبض على الأقباط الأبرياء وإطلاق سراح المجرمين المسلمين وهذا هو االإسلام وحكم شريعته فى مصر . *
*بدأت عصابات الإسلام الإجرامية بترويج الشائعات من ميكرفونات الجوامع والمساجد بألسنه الشيوخ والمؤذنين قائلين : " الأقباط يريدون وضع السم لكم فى الماء ليقتلونكم " هذا الشخص سمعه المحافظ وقال المحافظ أنه ضربه , كما يقول المحافظ ولكن الأمر مشكوك فيه لأنه أنتشرت هذه الشائعة ولم تقوم المحافظة بالتحقيق فيها حتى يظهر للجميع أن هناك يداً مخربة تعمل لخراب مصر . *
*كما أطلقت عصابات الإسلام شائعة اخرى مضمونها أن الأقباط قتلوا مسلمين فى الوقت الذى كان يقتل فيه المسلمين المسيحين فى الكشح .*
*وأطلقوا ايضاً شائعات حول رجال الإكليروس أى الكهنة وهذا مما أدى إلى خطف الأنبا يوأنس . *
*وأنتشرت أعمال العنف الدموى ضد الأقباط المسيحيين فى المحافظة من قتل أقباط الكشح إلى غعتداءات على المنازل وحرق البيوت فى قرى أولاد طوق شرق , وأولاد طوق غرب , ونجع موسى .. وغير ذلك *
*وقام المسلمين بتدمير كنيسة مار جرجس فى أولاد طوق وسرقوا محتوياتها , وساد الرعب فى نفوس الأقباط بينما المسلمين يقومون بأعمال التخريب والقتل بكل سهولة لا يقف أمامهم البوليس الذى من واجبه حماية الأرواح والممتلكات من المجرمين وكأن مصر سقطت فى حالة فوضى وأصبحاً مرتعاً لعصابات الإسلام الذين اصبحت لهم اليد الطولى فى تنفيذ ما يرونه من إجرام . *

*لا توجد مصالحة بدون مصارحة : *

*وفى يوم الأثنين أى فى اليوم الرابع من احداث الكشح الدموية وما حولها من قرى يقطن فيها الأقباط قيل أن الهدوء ساد وسيطر رجال الشرطة على الموقف , من المحتمل أن يكون هناك هدوء خارجى , ولكن القلوب لا يوجد بداخلها هدوء مع وجود دم مسفوك لعشرين قتيلاً , أن قايين أول قاتل على الأرض , قال له الإله : " صوت دم أخيك صارخ إلى من الأرض ... " (تك 4: 10 ) *
*المصالحة يجب أن تكون حقيقية وليست تمثيلاً وتقيه من المسلمين وليست إجباراً وفرضاً على المسيحيين وبعد أن تغطى العدالة هذا الدم الذى سفك بدون وجه حق لأن القرآن قال قاتلوهم واقتلوهم . *
*وأعذروا القلوب الجريحة أن صرخت فى آلآمها أو بكت , لا تلوموها , وأذكروا قول الزعيم سعد زغلول زعيم الأمة : " هناك قوماً إذا رأوا ضارباً يضرب , ومضروباً يبكى : يقولون للمضروب لا تبك دون أن يقولوا للضارب لا تضرب ( راجع مجلة الكرازة العدد 413 - بتاريخ يناير 2000م ) *

*بيــــــــــــــــــان النائب العــــــــــام عن احداث الكشح *​ 
*** نشر بيان النائب العام فى يوم 13/3/2000 م فى جريدة الهرام القاهرية والجرائد القومية التابعة للحكومة فى مصر *
*** وقد شمل البيان تحويل 135 متهماً فى محكمة جنايات أسيوط , منهم متهمون أشتركوا فى قتل 21 شخصاً وإصابة 39 بجروح مختلفة . *
*** لم يشمل بيان النائب العام أتهام أى أحد من رجال الدين المسيحى :ما لم يتهم أحداً من شيوخ المسلمين الذين اشعلوا نار التعصب من ميكرفونات جوامعهم ومساجدهم بالرغم من أنه قام رجال أمن الدولة بالقبض والتحقيق مع أسقف الأقباط الأنبا ويصا والقس جبرائيل عبد المسيح وأتهامهم بعدة اتهامات . *
*** أتهم بيان النائب العام 38 من الأقباط بالتجمهر وتحطيم اكشاك وهى تهم تعتبر ملفقة وكاذبه . *
*** ذكر بيان النائب العام أسماء 20 من الأقباط الذين قتلوا بالقتل العمد , وسبق الإصرار والترصد , وإستخدم لقتلهم أسلحة نارية بدون ترخيص , مع أرتكاب حريق بمنزل الضبع ميخائيل ومنزل ممدوح نصحى الذى قتلوه عمداً . *
*وقتل بونا عبد المسيح عمداً وحرق المسلمين منزلها , وقتل عبد المسيح محروس أسكندر , وأبنته سامية , وقتل تادرس لا وندى وأبنه ناصر , وقتل وهيب جرجس حنا وحرق مسكنه - كذلك أرتكبت واقعة الزراعات الشهيرة والتى تم العثور على 8 جثث وقتل عمداً ظريف قديس وعاطف عزت زكى .. حيث وجدت أجزاء من جثته محروقة وتعرفت عليها والدته . *
*وقتل ايضاً معوض شنودة معوض , وشمل البيان ايضا تهمة شروع فى قتل الأقباط , وجريمة سرقة الأقباط ونهبهم وحرق محصولاتهم ومتاجرهم .. ألخ *
*وقد قتل أيضاً شخص من قرية البلابيش . *
*وذكر بيان النائب العام بغتهام 39 بالتجمهر وحرق الممتلكات الخاصة والإتلاف العمدى والسرقة وإحراز الأسلحة وذخائر بدون ترخيص وذلك فى أحداث دار السلام . *
*وقالت مجلة الكرازة الناطقة بلسان حال الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية بعد أن ذكرت أحداث القتل الدمويه التى قام بها المسلمين ضد الأقباط : " والأمر الان أمام مجكمة الجنايات لتصدر الحكم العادل فى كل تلك الأحداث الخطيرة " (راجع مجلة الكرازة العدد 11- 12 - بتاريخ 24/3/ 2000م )*
*ولكن كان الأمل معقود على إقامة العدل والقصاص من المجرمين وعقابهم ولكن مع كل جرائم القتل هذه وأحراز السلاح وغيرها من الجرائم حكمت محكمة مصر ببراءة الجميع . *
*وكان تعليق جريدة الكرازة هو أن البابا شنودة الثالث قال : " ألإتجاه إلى الرب افله الذى لم ولن ينسى دماء الصديقين فهو يقيم العدل ويعطى العزاء . *


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

المحكمة تبرئ معظم المتهمين في قضية الكشح
 




 برأت محكمة في صعيد مصر معظم المتهمين في المحاكمات التي أعقبت الاشتباكات الخطيرة بين المسلمين المسيحيين قبل نحو عام 
 وكان قد قتل في تلك الاشتباكات عشرون شخصا بعد أن نشبت مشادة بين بائع مسيحي في قرية الكشح وزبون مسلم أعقبها انتشار العنف في القرية وقرية أخرى مجاورة 
 وقد أصدرت المحكمة أحكاما على أربعة أشخاص فقط من بين ستة وتسعين متهما 
 وكانت أقسى العقوبات هي الحكم بالسجن لمدة عشر سنوات على أحد المتهمين للقتل غير المتعمد وحيازته على أحد الأسلحة وحكمت المحكمة على ثلاثة آخرين بالسجن لمدة عام أو عامين​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)




----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*نعتذر لاظهار بعض الصور الصعبة لشهداء الكشح ولكن هذا وجدناه شيئ ضرورى كى لا ننسى دمائهم الطاهرة*





















​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*فيديو من *الكشح

*الأهالى يصفون ما تعرضوا له من تعذيب وإرهاب *






http://www.4shared.com/file/21901997...d74/clip1.html







http://www.4shared.com/file/21902056...68f/clip2.html







http://www.4shared.com/file/21902095...839/clip3.html







http://www.4shared.com/file/21902144...cd5/clip4.html








http://www.4shared.com/file/21902245...21a/clip5.html








http://www.4shared.com/file/21902323...a9e/clip6.html







http://www.4shared.com/file/21902439...444/clip7.html







http://www.4shared.com/file/21902573...269/clip8.html








http://www.4shared.com/file/21902668...4f9/clip9.html​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*المسلمون يقتلون القبطية نعمة ملاك شفيق بمسدس حكومى

أول شهيدة للمسيح لعام 2004م *​



 *

**إذلال الأقباط وإجبارهم على تحويل ديانتهم المسيحية وجعلها ديانة المحتل الغازى العربي المسلم أى أن وغرضهم فى ذلك هو محو الهوية المصرية الأصلية والأصيلة والنقية التى يتميز بها الأقباط بابادتهم وقتلهم أو تغيير دينهم المسيحى الذى أختاروة.

 شهيدة المسيح نعمة ملاك شفيق


فى قرية تلوانة وهى قرية هادئة صغيرة بمركز الباجور محافظة المنوفية عاشت الشهيدة نعمة ملاك شفيق التى تبلغ من العمر 19 سنة أحبت المسيح فراحت تدرس الدين المسيحى فى مدرسة القرية بأجر وكانت فى وقت فراغها تجمع الأولاد الصغار المسيحيين فى أحدى دور القرية لتعلمهم بدون أجر دين المسيح ؟ تحكى لهم كيف أحب الذين صلبوه وضربوه؟ فهى تعرف أن المسيحية دوناً عن الأديان الأخرى تبنى المواطن الصالح فذهبت لتبنى جيلاً جديداً فيه صرح الحب ولكن هل أتباع الشر يترك أحدأً يعبد الإله الحقيقى ؟ 
 فقد أستمر المسلمون يضايقون المسيحيين الذين يريدون التعبد لإلههم على أرضهم ووطنهم فى هذه القرية وجميع مدت وقرى مصر والشهيدة نعمة نالت الكثير من المضايقات من المسلمين لأنها بنت المسيح. 
 **ونعمة والدها متوفى ولها اخ يكبرها وأخت صغرى وفى 12/2/2004م .. ذهبت نعمة بصحبة والدتها وأختها وزوجة عمها إلى الكنيسة حوالى الساعة السادسة لتحضر العشية وأجتماع الخميس.. وعلى بعد 100 متر من منزلهما وهم فى طريقهم إلى الكنيسة فى حوارى القرية أثار الشيطان أتباعة فالشيطان يريد أن يشفى غليل صدورقوم امتلؤا بالحقد والغل والكراهية من المسيحية دين المحبة والسلام .. أطلق المسلم أسامة النار علي نعمة وهو أبن شيخ البلد المسلم الذى يحمى الأمن من مسدس والده الحكومى وسقطت نعمة والدماء تنزف من جرح غائر وثقب فى الجمجمة نتيجة لأختراق رصاصة الأسلام رصاصة الشر والغدر وتجمع المارة وأنطلقت صرخات الحزن والألم من النساء .
 وطلب الناس أسعاف بلدة الباجور وهناك قام طبيب المستشفى المسلم بخياطة الجلد حول ثقب الرصاصة التى أخترقت جمجمة الشهيدة نعمة وترك الرصاصة فماتت هناك , تحفظت المستشفى على الجثة بغرض أن الشهيدة ماتت مسمومة وأن الثقب الموجود فى الجمجمة من أثر سقطتها على الأرض ونحن نتساءل من اى كلية تخرج الطبيب الذى خاط مكان الثقب فى الجمجمة هل هوخريج طب الأزهر؟ , ما هى خبراته ؟ لكى يقول أن الشهيدة ماتت بالسم .. أم ان هذا نوع من الفبركة التى تميزت بها مصر .. 
 وعلى أثر ذلك هاجم البوليس المسلم عائلة الشهيدة . حيث تم اعتقال أم القتيلة و أختها وامرأة عمها و أخيها القادم من مدينة العاشر من رمضان الذى حضر أثر سماعه خبر قتل أخته في التليفون وتم أيضاً اعتقال كل أصحاب أخو الشهيدة . أى أنه تم اعتقال أهل الفتاة التى قتلها المسلمون لمدة خمسة أيام بمركز شرطة الأسلام بالباجور دون إذن نيابة ودون وجه قانوني وقامت مباحث الأسلام القبطى بنهك حرمة المنزل ومنازل المسيحيين المجاورة الخاصة عدة مرات وتدمير كل ما فيه من صور مسيحية وكتب وسرقة أي مبالغ مالية عثروا عليها في منزل الشهيدة والمنازل المحيطة في المنطقة هذا أثناء وجود ام الشهيدة وأخ وأخت الشهيدة نعمة وزوجة عمها في مركز شرطة الباجور الأسلامى كما تجاسروا إلي تفتيش حقيبة احدي المعزيات وقلبوا محتوياتها في الأرض وقام المخبر المسلم بسرقة مبلغ مالي أخر خاص بتلك المعزية . للآن يعيش المسيحيين في القرية برعب شديد من البوليس الأسلامى .
 هذا الرعب يعيشة الأقباط بسبب الأرهاب الحكومى الأسلامى الذى ينفذ شريعة الغاب شريعة الأسلام 
تم انتداب الطبيب الشرعي الذي شرح جثة الشهيدة نعمة ولم يجد أي أثر للسم . وشك في إصابة الرأس حيث أن مكان الإصابة خلف الرأس الذى خاطة الطبيب وهو ثقب غائر وبعد أن عمل أشعة علي الرأس واكتشاف الرصاصة تم إخراج الرصاصة من رأس الشهيدة . وهكذا نالت نعمة إكليل الشهادة بسبب خدمتها للمسيح وذاهبة للصلاة .
 أفاد الطبيب الشرعي أن الرصاصة عيار 9 مللي أطلقت من أحد المنازل المجاورة . قامت المباحث بمداهمة جميع من لديهم مسدسات بالبلدة وجميع البلاد المجاورة أثبتت التحاليل أن المسدس ( آداة الجريمة ) هو ملك لشيخ البلد ويدعي / طلعت الجرف . وهو ابن عم المستشار المسلم *** الجرف وقريب الضابط المسلم *** الجرف . وهذه القرابات تفسر ما حدث من قسوة البوليس وأضطهاده لأهل الشهيدة وكذلك تفسر ما فعلة طبيب المستشفى , أما المداهمات وتكسير الصور الدينية المقدسة يفسره حقد الأسلام ووحشيتة الذى يبثة الدين ألأسلامى وآية السيف فى سورة التوبة آية 29التى ألغت آيات المودة والألفة بين المسلمين والنصارى والتى عددها124آية. 
 هذا وقد أفاد تقرير الطبيب الشرعي بأن الرصاصة مطلقة علي الفتاة نعمة المسيحية من مسافة 7 أمتار فقط واستقرت في خلفية الرأس . سقطت علي أثرها نعمة مغشية عليها وفارقت الحياة حوالي الساعة 8 م في المستشفي .
 وقد تم القبض علي شيخ البلد المسلم وأسمه / طلعت الجرف وتم تحريز المسدس الذى أنطلقت منه الرصاصة وقال شيخ البلد أنه هو الذى أصابها حين كان يهوش الذئاب بإطلاق عيار ناري في الهواء من فوق سطح بيته ومن أقواله أيضا أنه كان يفرح قليلا أثر رجوع أحد أقاربه من الحج فأطلق عيار ناري من مسدسه في حين أن جميع الأخبار تجزم بأن من قام بهذه الفعله هو ابن المتهم طلعت الجرف ويدعي اسامة وفى أقوال أخرى قال شيخ البلد أنه كان يطلق الرصاص لأبعاد الذئاب .. أرحموا عقولنا يا مسلمين من يصدق أن هناك ذئاب تجول فى النهار وكيف يطلق شيخ بلد رصاصة فى الهواء تنزل وتستقر فى راس الشهيدة التى كانت ذاهبة للصلاة والمسلمين فى البلدة يضايقون المسيحيين ولا يريدون اى مسيحى أن يصلى هل أصبح من عميه ينظر الي الحملان كأنها ذئاب؟ وينشن علي الرأس من جهة الظهر . هذا دليلا علي الخسة و الندالة أيقتل فتاة قبطية مسيحية بريئة ذاهبة للصلاة هذا هو إجرام المسلمين بسبب وجود شريعة الأسلام فى الدستور وتسيب العدالة بسبب هذه الشريعة الأسلامية الظالمة لقد عادت أيام المظالم واصبح الأسلام وشريعته مصدر رئيسى لقتل الأقباط المسيحيين ولجعلنا مواطنين من الدرجة الثانية وما تفسير جور البوليس وظلمة لآهالى الشهيدة والأعتقالات التى تمت فى غياب القانون كأن مصر أصبحت يحكمها قانون الغابة التى مصدرها الرئيسى شريعة الأسلام فى دستور مصر. 

 قتل نفس بريئة فى مصر فى 12/4/ 2005 م بـدون أن يوجه البوليس أتهام لأحد 

 وحتى اليوم لم يوجه أتهام لأحد يا بوليس مصر ولم تجرى أى تحقيقات هذه هى شريعة الإسلام شريعة الغاب فى مصر*


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*المذبحة التى راح ضحيتها 13 مسيحياً قبطياً    فى قرية المنشية - قرية ويصا - ديروط محافظة أسيوط 4 /5/1992 م*​ * تقرير المنظمة المصرية حقوق الإنسان المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان والتى يرأسها السيد / محمد إبراهيم كامل وزير الخارجية الأسبق , ويشغل السيد نجيب فخرى السفير السابق منصب نائب الرئيس ويتولى بهى الدين محمد حسن الصحفى بالجمهورية الأمانة العامة أصدرت تقريرها التالى : - رويت المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان بأنباء بأنباء المذبحة الطائفية التى جرت فى 4/5/1992 م فى قرية المنشية - قرية ويصا - ديروط محافظة أسيوط والتى أدت وفقا للبيانات المعلنة إلى مقتل 14 مواطناً على الأقل بينهم 13 مسيحياً وإصابة 4 آخرين على الأقل بجراح . لقد تابعت المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان أحداث العنف الطائفى فى القرية , وخاصة منذ إشتعالها فى مارس الماضى , من خلال الشكاوى التى تلقتها فأوفدت إلى القرية بعثة لتقصى الحقائق فى أوائل أبريل , ثم اوفدت مندوباً آخر إلى مدينة اسيوط لإستكمال تحقيق الأحداث مع قادة الجماعات الإسلامية فى المحافظة ومناقشة الأمر مع مسئولى النيابة , والإطلاع على تحقيقاتها . وخلال ذلك خاطبت المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان السلطات المركزية بالقاهرة ثلاث مرات , تناشدها التدخل السريع لوضع حد أعمال العنف الطائفى الذى يتعرض له المسيحيون فى القرية ولقطع الطريق على ما أسمته المنظمة فى رسائلها - جولة جديدة من العنف الطائفى - لكن المنظمة لم تتلقى رداً . وقد توصلت المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان من خلال سلسلة تحقيقاتها المستقلة : إلى أن التظيم المسمى بالجماعة الإسلامية فى ديروط يمارس أعمال عنف طائفى منظم منذ عدة أعوام , تحت سمع وبصر السلطات المحلية , وخلال ذلك فرض هذا التنظيم أشكالاً من الإضطهاد الإقتصادى والإجتماعى , والإيذاء البدنى والمعنوى , الذى لم يفلت منه حتى المسلمون من غير انصار هذه الجماعة . ويمكن إيجاز مظاهر ذلك فيما يلى : - أولا : تحظر الجماعات الإسلامية على المسيحيين فى القرية إقامة شعائرهم الدينية جهراً , أو تشغيل شرائط القداس فى منازلهم بصوت مرتفع , وعندما حاول المسيحيون منذ نحو عامين ترميم أرضية الكنيسة , بنزع بلاطها المتهالك , وتركيب بلاط جديد محلة , هاجمت عناصر الجماعة الإسلامية العمال , وأجبرتهم بقوة السلاح على وقف اعمال الإصلاح , ثم قامت بتحطيم بعض نوافذ وأبواب الكنيسة وفى نفس الوقت أجبرت الجماعة الإسلامية بعض المسيحيين على التبرع لها , ولبناء مسجد بالقرية . ثانيا : تحظر الجماعة الإسلامية على المسيحيين إقامة إحتفالات علنية بالمناسبات الإجتماعية أو الأسرية الخاصة - كلازوج - ويتعرض أطفالهم فى المدرسة الإبتدائية بالقرية للإيذاء المعنوى من أطفال أسر عناصر الجماعة الإسلامية , بما فى ذلك التحقير من شأن الديانة المسيحية وإهانة كتابها التعليمى . ثالثــا : يتعرض من يعصى تعليمات الجماعة الإسلامية من المسيحيين , لعقوبة تكسير عظام الذراع الأيمن والساقين , بهدف التعجيز الكلى , ولكى تكون الضحية نموذجاً حياً رادعاً للآخرين - ويلاحظ أنها نفس العقوبة التى ابتكرها جيش الإحتلال الإسرائيلى فى مواجهة الإنتفاضة الفلسطينية - ومثال ذلك : - 1 - المواطن بشرى خليل قطعت عليه عناصر الجماعة الإسلامية الطريق بالأسلحة النارية صباح يوم 17/ ديسمبر 1991 م ثم أنهالوا عليه ضرباً بالمواسير الحديدية على ساقيه وذراعه الأيمن حتى غاب عن الوعى . وتزعم المعلومات التى تلقتها المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان , أن الجماعة الإسلامية كانت قد أصدرت حكماً عليه يقضى بدفع 10 ألاف جنيه , بدعوى أنه سب أمير الجماعة , وعندما رفض الإمتثال للحكم طبقوا عليه العقوبة , ويقول التقرير المبدأى الصادر عن مستشفى ديروط والصادر فى نفس اليوم بوجود - أشتباه فى كسر بالساقين اليمنى واليسرى والذراع الأيمن , وسجعات بالذراع الأيسر والوجه , ونزيف وجروح رضية بالساقين اليمنى واليسرى . وقد ـاكد الأطباء بعد ذلك من وجود كسور فعلية , وقاموا بتجبيس الساقين والذراع الأيمن , والذى أستلزم عملية جراحية خاصة . وقد أضطر بشرى خليل إلى التوقيع على محضر صلح بتاريخ 26 يناير 1992 م بعد التهديدات التى تلقاها بأن أشقاءه سيلحقون بنفس المصير , إذا أصر على التمسك بإتهاماته للجماعة الإسلامية أمام النيابة . وفى أبريل 1992 وجدت بعثة المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان أن الذراع الأيمن فى حالة عجز كامل عن الحركة . 2 - كامل عزمى سمعان أمين صندوق الكنيسة - متزوج وله 6 أطفال , قطعت عليه عناصر الجماعة الإسلامية الطريق بالأسلحة النارية صباح 21 ديسمبر 1991 م ثم أنهالوا عليه ضرباً بالمواسير الحديدية حتى غاب عن الوعى . ويقول التقرير المبداى الصادر عن مستشفى ديروط فى نفس اليوم - وجود كسر بعظمة الساعد الأيمن وجروح رضية , وسحجات باليد اليمنى , وتورم شديد بالساق اليسرى وعلامات قصور شديد بالدورة الدموية للساق اليمنى , وإحتمال حدوث غرغرينة بالساق اليمنى . وعندما زارته بعثة المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان فى أبريل الماضى , وجدت أن ساقة اليمنى ما زالت فى الجبس , أما الساق اليسرى فكانت عاجزة كلية عن الحركة , بحيث أن تحريكه إلى دورة المياة , كان يستلزم أربعة أشخاص . حقيقة الأمر .. أن مواطناً مسيحياً أتفق مع مواطن مسلم على أن يبيع له منزلاً بمبلغ محدد خلافاً لرغبة الجماعة الإسلامية , التى تريد أن يباع المنزل أقل إلى مواطن مسلم آخر , على أن تدفع لها جزية مقدارها 500 جنيه . وقد أضطر المشترى الأول - المسلم التراجع خوفاً من بطش الجماعة الإسلامية , وعندما توجه المواطن المسيحيى هو وأسرته إلى الأرض , تعرضوا لرصاص الجماعة الإسلامية , وتدخلت الشرطة وأطلقت الرصاص , وأسفرت الأحداث التى جرت فى 9 مارس 1992 م عن مقتل 3 مواطنين .. مسيحى واحد وعضو بالجماعة الإسلامية , ومواطن مسلم لا صله له بالأحداث وذلك برصاصة طائشة . ويستلفت النظر أن البيانات الصادرة حينذاك عن وزارة الداخلية قد أصرت على تصوير الأمر بإعتباره نزاعاً عائلياً حول منزل : ونفت أى شبهة طائفية ... وهو ما كررته فى أحداث الرابع من مايو 1992 م وقد أصدرت الجماعة الإسلامية فى ديروط حينذاك , إنذاراً توعدت فيه بقتل أربعة مسيحيين حددت أسماءهم - ثأراً لقتلها فى أحداث 9 مارس , وأنذرت المسيحيين فى القرية بملازمة بيوتهم وإلا عرض كل من يغادرها من الرجال للقتل ومنذ ذلك الوقت , أصبحت القرية تحت حالة حصار وحظر تجول كاملين بقوة السلاح وأضطر الفلاحون المسيحيون للتوقف عن مباشرة أراضيهم الزراعية وتعريضها بذلك لخطر البوار , وإضطر الموظفون الإمتناع عن الذهاب لأعمالهم , معرضين أنفسهم لخطر فقدان وظائفهم , بينما قامت النساء بتدبير الإحتياجات اليومية لأسرهن , وبسط حالة من الرعب خيمت على سكان القرية مسلمين ومسيحيين وهو ما لمسته بعثة المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان بنفسها , حتى أن المواطنين المسلمين كانوا يرفضوا الحديث بأى كلمة تتعلق بشئون الجماعة الإسلامية . وفى 14 أبريل 1992 م لقى مصرعه أول قائمة الأربعة من المطلوبين للقتل : .. وهو المواطن بدر عبدالله مسعود الموظف بمصلحة الطب الشرعى فى أسيوط والمقيم بها . جرى ذلك فى وضح النهار فى شارع رياض , وهو من أكثر شوارع مدينة أسيوط إكتظاظاً بالحركة ويقول شهود عيان : " أن بدر تعرض أولاً لأطلاق الرصاص عليه ثم تقدم عليه آخرون وأجهزوا عليه بالسواطير . وكان المسيحيون فى القرية قد بعثوا فى شهر مارس 1992 م بعدة برقيات تلغرافية ورسائل مفصلة إلى كافة السلطات المحلية المختصة فى ديروط وأسيوط , وكذلك للمركزية فى القاهرة - بما فى ذلك محافظ أسيوط ووزير الداخلية - تناشدهم التدخل لرفع حالة الحصار وإنقاذهم من الجوع وخطر الموت - ( وتحتفظ المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان بصور من هذه البرقيات والرسائل ) وفى 12 أبريل 1992 م بعثت المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان برسالة إلى السلطات المركزية فى القاهرة - بالفاكس - تضع أمامها نتائج عمل بعثة المنظمة لتقصى الحقائق فى قرية منشية ناصر وتناشدها بالتدخل لوضع حد لأعمال الإضطهاد والعنف الطائفى المتفشية فى هذه القرية , وإنهاء حالة الرعب والحصار التى تعيشها بمسلميها ومسيحييها . وفى 18 أبريل بعثت المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان برسالة - تم تسليمها باليد فى وزارة الداخلية - تتناول تقاعس أجهزة الأمن المحلية من أداء واجبها فى حماية المواطنين وفى قطع الطريق على إحتمالات موجات جديدة من العنف الطائفى . وفى 20 أبريل بعثت المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان إلى السلطات المركزية برسالة بالفاكس أوردت فيها المعلومات التى تلقتها حول قائمة المهددين الأربعة بالقتل , والتى كان أولهم قد قتل بالفعل , وناشدت الرسالة التدخل لقطع الطريق على جولة جديدة من العنف الطائفى . وفى الأول من مايو بدأت أعمال الملتقى الفكرى السنوى الثالث للمنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان : والذى كرس أوراقة البحثية ومداولاته لقضية حرية الفكر والإعتماد والتعبير . وفى كلمته الإفتتاحية , تناول الأمين العام للمنظمة عدداً من مظاهر إنتهاك حرية العقيدة الدينية , وخصص فقرة كاملة لوقائع الإضطهاد الطائفى فى قرية منشية ناصر كما تناولت بعض الأوراق البحثية ومداولات الملتقى الفكرى , مسئولية المناهج التعليمية ووسائل الإعلام المرئية والمسموعة فى التهيئة الفكرية لتقبل سموم التعصب الدينى وضيق الأفق الطائفى . وفى صباح 4 مايو 1992 قامت عناصر مسلحة من الجماعة الإسلامية بهجوم موقوت فى عدة إتجاهات أسفر عن مقتل 12 مواطناً مسيحياً بالرصاص - 10 فلاحين أثناء عملهم فى المزارع ومدرس بينما كان يقوم بالتدريس لتلاميذه بالمدرسة الإبتدائية وطبيب عند خروجه من منزله إلى عمله . كما لقى مواطن مسلم آخر مصرعة فى المزارع (برصاص الجماعة الإسلامية بطريق الخطأ وفقاً لما نشر بالصحف ) وأصيب 5 مواطنين آخرين بجراح , أحدهم طفل مسيحى كان مع أسرته بالمزارع , ولقى مصرعة فى اليوم التالى متأثراً بجراحه , وبذلك يبلغ مجموع القتلى 14 مواطناً وكانت المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان - بمقتضى تقاليد العمل لديها والمتعارف عليها فى الحركة اعالمية لحقوق الإنسان قد امتنعت عن النشر الفورى لما جمعته من معلولمات وما حققته من وقائع قبل أن تتلقى إيضاحات من السلطات المعنية أو تمر مهلة مناسبة على تلقى السلطات لرسائل المنظمة على أمل ان تبادر السلطات بالتحرك الإيجابى لنزع الفتيل قبل فوات الأوان . ويؤسف المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان أن تقرر إنها لم تتلقى رداً واجداً ولم ترصد أدنى مؤشراً يدل على إكتراث السلطات بفداحة الأخطار التى كانت تلوح فى الأفق ليسقط فى 4 مايو 1993 م 18 قتيلاً وجريحاً برصاص الجماعة الإسلامية وبلا مبالاه من أجهزة الدولة المعنية المحلية والمركزية والتى تعتبرها المنظمة شريكاً فى المسئولية عن هذه المذبحة . وفى هذا الإطار تستعيد المنظمة ما جاء ببيانها عن العنف الطائفى الصادر فى 4 أبريل 1990 م والذى أكد أن الدولة مسئولة عن حماية مواطنيها إيذاء إنتهاك حقوقهم من قبل مواطنين آخرين غير أنه من الملاحظ أنها لا تتحرك إلا لمواجهة ما تعتقد أنه يشكل تهديداً لها كسلطة أو نظام للحكم بينما تقف متفرجة أمام إستخدام القسر والعنف لفرض تصورات معتقدية خاصة على الحياة الإجتماعية للمصريين وخاصة فى بعض المدن وقرى الصعيد وتخشى المنظمة من أن يكون مناخ التعصب الدينى وضيق الأفق قد نجح فى التسلل إلى بعض المواقع فى أجهزة الأمن . أما ما جرى فى قرية منشية ناصر هو نموذج قابل للتكرار فى مدن وقرى أخرى وخاصة فى صعيد مصر وقد تلقت المنظمة معلومات غير مؤكده بعد تشير إلى ذلك . تخشى المنظمة من أن تقاعس أجهزة الدولة عن القيام بواجبها قد ينشأ مبررا لقيام المواطنين بحمل السلاح دفاعاً عن النفس وهو ما يحمل معه نذر أخطار هائلة . ومع ذلك فإن ما جرى فى 4 مايو 1992 م مهما كانت بشاعته - لا يبرر إتخاذ إجراءات لا تقوم على سند القانون ضد عناصر الجماعة الإسلامية وأنصارها بل تؤكد المنظمة أن العنف القانونى المخالف للقانون فى مواجهتها هو أحد أسباب إستشراء عنف الجماعات الإسلامية . وأخيراً فإن المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان تود أن تؤكد على ما قررته مراراً فى مناسبات متعددة من أن الوضع يستلزم عملاً متكاملاً من كافة الجوانب وخاصة فى مجال إشاعة قيم الديمقراطية وحقوق الإنسان والقيان بمراجعة شاملة لمناهج التعليم وسياسة الإعلام لإستئصال جذور التعصب الدينى والكراهية الطائفية ( راجع جريدة وطنى 17 / 5/ 1992 م )*


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*الشرطة تتسبب فى تشجيع إعتداء المسلمين على المسيحيين بعدم تطبيق القانون 

 إحتجـــــــــاز الآباء الكهنة فى القسم بهذه الطريقة المهينة يمثل سابقة خطيرة فى عهد مبارك *​














​

*فى 24/4/2007م تم احتجاز كل الاباء الكهنة 14 كاهناً بمركز شرطة دير مواس محافظة المنيا بطريقة مهينة لآدمى فى ساحة القسم وهم القمص ويصا صبحي ؛ القس سلوانس لطفي ؛ القس بيشوى وليم ؛ القس مكسيموس طلعت ؛ القس متى عبد الملاك ؛ القس دوماديوس فرج ؛ القس صرابامون عجبان ؛ القس أندراوس ؛ القس سوريال توفيق ؛ القس تداوس ؛ القس أيلاريون سعد ؛ القس مرقص فرج القس أنطونيوس القس أنجيليوس ؛ القس بسطوروس ؛ القس أبرام طنيسه

 وجلسوا على الأرض ستة ساعات وضباط الشرطة يتفرجون على المبارة داخل القسم *​ 

*نقل وترقية مأمور العديسيات إلى دير مواس اثار إضطهاد دموى ضد الأقباط جديد فى دير مواس *​

*الشرطة تسببت فى معركة دامية بين مسلمين وعائلة مسيحية ومحاولة الأعتداء على رجال الدين المسيحى فى ديرمواس بمحافظة المنيا مما أدى إلى سقوط خمس جرحى ومازالت المجزرة وإطلاق النار مستمر وزارة الداخلية سببت في قيام معركة في مركز ديرمواس التابعة لمحافظة المنيا 
 أهمال واضح من وزارة الداخلية والسيد رئيس المباحث أحمد منصور ومساعد أول المنطقة الجنوبية اللواء عادل عبد الستار القائمين بتطبيق قرار التمكين الخاص بمنزل المطرانية للأقباط الأرثوذكس والمنزل مملوك لأبادير وقد ظلت تستخدمه الحكومة 18 سنة متواصلة إلى أن أقتحمه اللصوص مرة أخرى وهرب منه الكهنة 12 كاهن يهربون فى شوارع البلدة وورائهم القتله يالسكاكين والسنج ويصيحون الله أكبر حى على الجهـــــــاد ومن يتعرض للمسلمين من الأقباط يضربونه حتى يسيل دمه , المنزل بجوار المنزل المملوك للمطرانية لكن المشكلة فى تدخل بعض المسلمين الموتورين بالاعتداء على بعض محال الاقباط التجارية وكذلك تدخل الشرطة بعد فوات الاوان وادخال الاباء الكهنة كطرف فى المشكلة واحتجازهم فى القسم ويمكن روتهم فى الصورة اعلاة جالسين على الارض داخل اسوار قسم الشرطة

ومازالت المعركة ضارية في مركز ديرمواس محافظة المنيا , ودخلوا محلات الأقباط وولعوا فيها أمام الشرطة التى من المفروض أنها تحمى الأمن , ومن المعروف أن الأقباط يدفعوا ضرائبهم لحمايتهم من اللصوص والقتلة , ولكن للأسف الشرطه تقف للفرده لأنهم من نفس صنف اللصوص والقتلة . 
 مما أدي إلي أشتباك بين المسيحيين والمسلمين أدي إلي أستخدام الأسلحه النارية والسلاح الأبيض ؛ وتم أبلاغ الشرطة ولكنها لم تتدخل لإنهاء المعركة ومازالت مستمرة 
 أسفر ذلك علي أصابة 10 جرحى منهم ماجد زغلول صليب و ممدوح راشد و مينا جميل وجاري حرق محلات الأقباط من بعض المسلمين الموتورين *​

*اليد التى تمسك صليب السلام لا تمسك سلاحاً تضرب به يا حكومة*​ 

*شر البلية ما يضحك لقد بلغت التفاهة بالبوليس المصرى بإتهام رجال الدين المسيحى بأنهم يمسكون السنج والمطاوى ويمسك بنادق ويضرب نار , وقد ادى تسامح الكهنة أيضا فى تنازل أحدهم على محضر الأعتداء عليه إلى الأعتداء المسلمين على الشعب القبطى فى دير مواس . *​

*
 يوم الأحد جريدة وطنى 29 /4/2007م السنة 48 العدد 2366 عن مقالة بعنوان " أحداث‏ ‏مؤسفة‏ ‏بدير‏ ‏مواس
حنان‏ ‏فكري‏-‏نادر‏ ‏شكري : نشبت‏ ‏مشاجرة‏ ‏بقرية‏ ‏دير‏ ‏مواس‏ ‏بالمنيا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أثر‏ ‏خلاف‏ ‏حول‏ ‏منزل‏ ‏متنازع‏ ‏عليه‏ ‏بين‏ ‏أسرة‏ ‏مسيحية‏ ‏من‏ ‏جهة‏ ‏وكنيسة‏ ‏السيدة‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏المطرانية‏ ‏بدير‏ ‏مواس‏ ‏من‏ ‏جهة‏ ‏أخري‏.. ‏إلا‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏للأسف‏ ‏تم‏ ‏استغلال‏ ‏النزاع‏ ‏بشكل‏ ‏يوحي‏ ‏بالطائفية‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏تدخلت‏ ‏مجموعة‏ ‏من‏ ‏الشباب‏ ‏المسلم‏ ‏بإيعاز‏ ‏من‏ ‏أسرة‏ ‏أولاد‏ ‏شاكر‏ ‏أصحاب‏ ‏الخصومة‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏وقامت‏ ‏بالاعتداء‏ ‏بالضرب‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الكهنة‏ ‏ومحامي‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏ومن‏ ‏بعدها‏ ‏حرق‏ ‏وتكسير‏ ‏سيارة‏ ‏مملوكة‏ ‏للكنيسة‏ ‏وعدد‏ ‏من‏ ‏المحال‏ ‏التجارية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏يملكها‏ ‏أقباط‏.‏
 صرح‏ ‏نيافة‏ ‏أنبا‏ ‏أغابيوس‏ ‏أسقف‏ ‏دير‏ ‏مواس‏ ‏ودلجا‏ ‏بأن‏ ‏الواقعة‏ ‏لا‏ ‏علاقة‏ ‏لها‏ ‏بأية‏ ‏شبهة‏ ‏لفتنة‏ ‏طائفية‏, ‏وهي‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تتعدي‏ ‏كونها‏ ‏خلافا‏ ‏حول‏ ‏ملكية‏ ‏عقار‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏اشترته‏ ‏بعقد‏ ‏موثق‏ ‏من‏ ‏أسرة‏ ‏مسيحية‏.. ‏وأن‏ ‏الأمر‏ ‏المؤسف‏ ‏كان‏ ‏تقاعس‏ ‏رجال‏ ‏الشرطة‏ ‏عن‏ ‏فرض‏ ‏الأمن‏ ‏والنظام‏.‏
 وكانت‏ ‏النيابة‏ ‏قد‏ ‏أفرجت‏ ‏عن‏ ‏المعنيين‏ ‏بالواقعة‏ ‏لحين‏ ‏نظر‏ ‏القضية‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏المحكمة‏.*​

*أحداث دير مواس أمام الأمم المتحدة*​
*
 عن موقع مع القانون : أشراف الدكتور عوض شفيق المحامى , مقالة بعنوان : " هل لنا أن نحاسب الرئيس؟ (1) بتاريخ 12/05/2007
 أحداث دير مواس أمام الأمم المتحدة : استياء المسلمين نظرا لقناعتهم بعدم احتياج مدينة دير مواس لمطرانية
في إطار المبدأ العام لمسؤولية الدولة بأنه عندما تعلم الدولة، أو ينبغي لها أن تعلم، بانتهاكات لحقوق الإنسان، وتمتنع عن اتخاذ الخطوات المناسبة لمنع هذه الانتهاكات، فإنها تتحمل المسئولية عما يقع من فعل.
 وتكون الدولة مسئولة، طبقا للقانون الدولي العام والعهدين الخاصين لحقوق الإنسان، عن الأفعال الفردية إذا ما تقاعست عن التصرف بالعناية اللازمة والواجبة لمنع انتهاك الحقوق أو التحقيق فى أعمال العنف ومعاقبة مرتكبها، ومسئولة عن تقديم التعويض.*​

*رسالة المقرر الخاص للأمم المتحدة للحكومة المصرية*​
*
في إطار تنفيذ إعلان القضاء على جميع أشكال التعصب والتمييز القائمين على أساس الدين أو المعتقد، ابلغ المقرر الخاص المعنى بشأن تنفيذ هذا الإعلان في رسالته المؤرخة في 13 أكتوبر 1989 الموجهة إلى الحكومة المصرية إفادته بالمعلومات الآتية:
 " تفيد التقارير أن مأمور الشرطة في مدينة دير مواس فى مصر العليا استولى على منزل المطران القبطي أغابيوس الذي رسم حديثا، ومنعه من الإقامة فيه والوفاء بواجباته الدينية. وقد استولت الشرطة على المنزل بعد أن تعرض للاعتداء والنهب من قبل مسلمين "أصوليين" يدّعى بأنهم تصرفوا هذا التصرف بتأييد من مأمور الشرطة.

 رد الحكومة المصرية

 فى 3 ديسمبر 1989 أبلغت بعثة مصر الدائمة رد السلطات المصرية على رسالة المقرر الخاص ، حيث جاء فى هذا الرد ما يلي:

 "بالنسبة للاستيلاء على منزل مطران دير مواس وتخريبه من المسلمين بتأييد المأمور
"لم تكن هناك مطرانية مستقلة لمدينة دير مواس حيث كانت تتبع مطرانية ديروط وعقب وفاة مطران الأخيرة عام 1985 قام الأنبا شنودة بفصلها عنها تمهيدا لإنشاء مطرانيه جديدة بها.

 "في أواخر عام 1988 قام أبناء الطائفة بشراء منزل مملوك لورثة أحدهم لإعداده كمقر للمطرانية بدون ترخيص مما أثار استياء المسلمين نظرا لقناعتهم بعدم احتياج المدينة لمطرانية جديدة لقلة أبناء الطائفة بها (20 فى المائة فقط) بالاضافة الى وجود كنيسة بالإضافة الى متاخمتها لمطرانيتى ملوى وديروط.

 "أمام إصرار أبناء الطائفة على تحويل المنزل الى مطرانية بدون ترخيص وقيامهم بتثبيت لافتة باسم المطرانية قام عدد من المواطنين المسلمين بالتعدي على المبنى وإتلاف بعض محتوياته وأسفر الحادث عن وفاة اثنين من المسلمين لدى التصدي لهم من قبل قوات الأمن – وقد تم ضبط 40 منهم وتقديمه للنيابة التي أمرت بحبسهم حبسا مطلقا.

 "أنه بالرغم من معارضة المسلمين لموضوع تنصيب المطران على دير مواس فقد تم الموافقة على توجهه الى مطرانيته بتاريخ 5 أغسطس 1989 بعد اتخاذ الإجراءات الأمنية اللازمة وبعد تهئية المسلمين لتقبل ذلك بل شارك جمع كبير من المسلمين فى الاحتفال بتنصيبه ويمارس عمله الديني حاليا بانتظام وفى هدوء.

 وفى رد الحكومة على ما اذا كانت الشرطة قد استولت على المنزل من قبل مسلمين أصوليين ذكرت الحكومة بانه "لم يستدل على أي دور للسيد مأمور مركز دير مواس فى هذا الموضوع."*​

*وثيقة الأمم المتحدة رقم E/CN.4/1990/46*​

*ونحن من جانبنا قمنا برفع دعوى تعويض عن الأضرار التي لحقت بالمنزل وما تعرض له من نهب وسرقة واستيلاء وجارى النظر فيها وفى حالة عدم الحصول على حكم لصالح الأقباط سنواصل سعينا في اللجوء الى القضاء الدولي للمطالبة بحقوقنا.

والأسئلة المطروحة للمناقشة: ما هو الضرر الذي يصيب المسلمين والدولة من ممارسة المسحيين لشعائرهم الدينية وصيانة وترميم وبناء أماكن عبادتهم. ؟ وهل يحتاج المسحيين الحصول على موافقة من المسلمين لإنشاء أو ترميم أماكن للصلاة أو ملحقات تابعة للممارسة شعائرهم الدينية. ؟ وما هي العلاقة بين موافقة الجهات الأمنية وموافقة المسلمين. ؟
 لماذا تتعنت الدولة في عدم إصدار قانون موحد لدور العبادة. ؟*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*  ضحايا صنبو من الأقباط المسيحيين - منشية ناصر - ديروط 9/3/ 1992م  *​ * قام أحد أبناء القرية المسيحيين وأسمه عبدالله مسعود جرجس ببيع عقار يملكه إلى جاره المسلم نصر عبد العظيم بمبلغ 5 ألاف جنيه و وعلمت العصابات الإجرامية الإسلامية فقاموا بتهديد صاحب العقار وبيع المنزل لعضو من أعضاء تنظيم الجهاد أسمه صلاح عبد العزيز ... وعندما رفض مالك العقار المسيحى إذ كان قد باعه فعلاً إلى جاره المسلم نصر عبد العظيم فإنهال عليه بعض أعضاء التنظيم ضرباً وتحول الأمر إلى معركة دامية أستخدمت فيها الأسلحة . ضحايا المعركة : قتل فى المعركة ثلاثة وأصيب كل من : منير ملك ميخائيل بالرصاص فى ساقه اليسرى , كما أصيبت جمالات توفيق وطفلها نسيم شاكر (عمره سنتين) العصابات الإسلامية فى صنبو إن أعضاء العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية فى قرية صنبو يعتبروا الجناح العسكرى الشهير بالعنف فى ديروط والذى يتزعمه جمال فرغلى أحد قيادات تنظيم الجهاد الذى قضى فترة تجنيده كضابط إحتياطى بمدرسة ديروط الثانوية العسكرية , ثم عمل كمفتش تموين , ثم ترك وظيفته وتفرغ لقيادة التنظيم فى القرية . بعد شهر ونصف من الحادثة الأولى وكان مسلسل العنف ما زال مستمراً وجدت جثة بدر عبدالله مسعود مقتولاً بطعنات داخل مدينة أسيوط راجع جريدة وطنى فيكتور سلامة 10/5/1992م مجزرة صنبــــــــــو إن المذبحة التى تبعت ذلك لم تكن نتيجة خصومات ثأرية بين الجناة والضحايا الأبرياء وإنما كان القصد هو تفشى العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية التى كان هدفها السلب والنهبوفرض الأتاوات وبسط نفوذ الأشقياء وسلبية البوليس فى مصر .. قامت العصابات الإسلامية بطلب 2- ألف جنية من مفتش الصحة فدية ( أتاوة) فلما رفض قتلوه .. وطلبوا من صاحب البيت المسيحى الذى باعه للمسلم نصيباً من ثمن المنزل فرفض فقتلوه .. وقاموا بقتل فلاحين عزل فقراء أبرياء لسبب واحد فقط هو إرهاب أغنياء القبط والمقتدرين منهم وإجبارهم على الإذعان لأوامرهم , وفرضوا الأتاوات على عمليات البيع والشراء بغية الإثراء السريع بسفك دم الأبرياء . خطة عصابة الإسلام الإجرامى فى يوم الثنين 4/5/1992م قامت ثلاث مجموعات ملثمة من عصابات الإسلام الإجرامية بالهجوم حسب التخطيط التالى :- المجموعة الأولى من عصابات الإسلام : أتجهت هذه المجموعة إلى ألراضى الزراعية حيث حصدت 10 قتلى من المسيحيين وأصيب خمسة آخرون بجراح أحدهم طفل مسيحى كان مع أسرته بالمزارع ولقى مصرعة فى اليوم التالى متأثراً بجراحه . المجموعة الثانية : إتجهت إلى مدرسة منشية ناصر الإبتدائية حيث قتلوا المدرس منصور قديس (مدرس المواد الإجتماعية ) وسط تلاميذ المدرسة . المجموعة الثالثة : إتجهت إلى منزل الطبيب (مفتش الصحة) صبحى نجيب الذى تصادف وجوده بالجراجالخاص به اسفل منزله فأمطروه 36 رصاصة وسقط مضرجاً بدمائه وكانت مجموع الأقباط الذين أستشهدوا أثنتى عشر قبطياً . أما القتلى غير الأقباط والذين اصيبوا بطريق الخطأ وتصادف وجودهم فى مسرح الحادث .. قتل معهم الجمال الذى كان يحمل محصول الفول على جمله وأسمه محمد لطفى عبد الحافظ وأصيب معهم خمسة من الجرحى نقلوا إلى المستشفى , وكان معهم الطفل إليشع ألفى سمعان الذى لفظ أنفاسه فور وصوله إلى المستشفى - راجع جريدة وطنى فيكتور سلامة 10/5/1992م - 17/5/1992م قتلى جدد من الأقباط بقرية صنبو مركز ديروط يوم 19/6/1992 م قاد زعماء العصابات (الجماعات) الإسلامية الإجرامية عدد كبير من الغوغاء والعامة بعد صلاة الجمعة للهجوم على بيوت الأقباط المسيحيين ومتاجرهم بالضرب والنهب والسب والسلب والإحراق والتخريب دون أن يحمى البوليس الأقباط البؤساء من هذه الإعتداءات الدموية وكانت من نتائج هذا الهجوم الإسلامى الإجرامى على المسيحيين هو : 1 - قتل ثلاثة أقباط . 2 - تخريب وحرق 64 منزلاً ومتجراً منها 8 أكلته النيران بالكامل وكلها مملوكه للأقباط المسيحيين , ومما هو مثير للعجب أن المسلمين خرجوا لهذه الإعتداءات بعد صلاة الجمعة .. فأى صلاة هذه يصليها الإرهابيون وبعدها يقومون بقتل المسيحيين وسلب ونهب بيوتهم ومتاجرهم ؟ (راجع جريدة وطنى - أنطون سيدهم - 28/6/1992 م ) فهل الله الذين صلوا إليه هو الذى حرضهم على القتل والنهب والسرقة والسلب والحرق . ما وراء المذبحة : 1 - قام أعضاء العصابات الإجرامية الإسلامية بقتل مدرس قبطى أمام جميع تلاميذ المدرسة الصغار لأنه شهد عما رآه فى أحداث صنبو الأولى 9/3/1992 م 2 - قامت قوات الأمن والبوليس التى حاصرت القرية بعد الحوادث الأولى 9/3/1992 م بالإستيلاء على جميع الأسلحة التى كانت لدى الأقباط حتى المرخص لها من قبل الحكومة وتركت الأسلحة الأوتوماتيكية والرشاشات الحديثة مع هذه العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية , أى أن قوات البوليس لم ترحم ولم تترك رحمة ربنا تنزل أو بمعنى آخر لم تحمى الأقباط المسيحيين ولم تترك لهم سلاح ليدافعون به ضد الإجرام الإسلامى المتمثل فى العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية . 3 - كانت عصابات الإسلام الإجرامى تجتمع فى مسجدين عمر بن الخطاب , ومسجد الخلافة تحت سمع وبصر شيوخ الجوامع وأمن الدولة والبوليس ثم أستخدموا وكراً لهم فى ناحية " مسارة " يجتمعون فيه بزعيمهم ويوزعون أعضاء عصاباتهم لجباية الأتاوات , والفدية , ويصدرون أحكامهم على كل من يمتنع بالقتل أو تكسير الأذرع أو السيقان بقضبان الحديد - وكان من بين كسروا ذراعيه وساقيه كامل عزمى سمعان فى يناير 1992 م . 4 - ومن الذين تابوا من إجرام عصابات الإسلام شخص أسمه حسام الكيلانى الذى قال : " أن جمال فرغلى هريدى زعيم الإرهابيين إجتمع هو وبعض زماؤه مع قيادات الشرطة بناء على طلبها فى بيته , وأن زعيم الإرهابيين أشترط للمهادنة عدة شروط , منها فرض الحجاب على جميع الفتيات , وإغلاق محلات الخمور , والقبض على خصومهم بحجة مخالفة لأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية , ثم ترك الحرية له ولجماعته (عصابته) فى ممارسة نشاطهم , وبكل أسف أستجابت قيادات الشرطة لمطالبهم . ( راجع جريدة وطنى 17/5/1992 م . 5 - أصدرت النيابة العامة أوامر بضبط (القبض) وإحضار ستة متهمين فى أحداث صنبو الأولى فى 12/4/1992م على رأسهم جمال فرغلى هريدى , ولم تقم الشرطة بتنفيذ قرار النيابة حتى تتفادى غضب الجماعات (العصابات) الإسلامية وقتها وبالتالى تتفادى أحداث الشغب . 6 - لم تقم قوات البوليس والأمن بواجبها الرسمى فى حماية المواطنين الأقباط فقد ذهبت مجموعه من الأقباط الذين أستلموا خطابات تهديد من عصابات الإرهاب الإسلامى بدفع أتاوة أو القتل وفى مقدمتهم د/ صبحى نجيب فكان تعليق أجهزة الأمن على هذه الخطابات : " أنها كلام فارغ " راجع عبد الرحيم على - كتاب المخاطرة - ميريت للنشر والمعلومات ) لكن عصابات الإسلام ضربت فى المليان وفقد الأقباط حياتهم *​ *  تقرير المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان عن المذبحة الطائفية فى ديروط  فى تقرير مركز حقوق الإنسان المصرى    http://servant13.net/copt/copt38.htm  أحداث منشية ناصر صنبو - ديروط 1992*​  * بداية الأحداث واقعة البيت الذي باعه صاحبه المسيحي لمواطن مسلم وقيل أن أحد الإرهابيين أراد أن يستحوذ عليه دون مشتريه الجديد فطلب من بائعه أن يفسخ عقد بيعه ليبيعه له من جديد ، ولكنها إحدى الوقائع التي كان الإرهابيون طرفا فيها فقد طلبوا من البائع أتاوة عن صفقة البيع حدودها بمبلغ خمسمائة جنيه عن الخمسة آلاف جنيه التي تقاضاها ثمنا للبيت ، فلما رفض طلبوا أن يبيعه بالبخس مرة أخرى لأحد زملائهم الإرهابيين . لم تكن هذه الواقعة بداية الأحداث وإنما سبقتها وقائع ونذر عديدة ، فقد دأب الإرهابيون من عدة سنوات على فرض أتاوات على عمليات البيع والشراء ، يحصلون على نسبة لا تقل عن 10 في المائة من البائع والمشتري على السواء ، ولا يقتصر الأمر على بيع البيوت أو الأراضي ، إنما يشمل بيع المحاصيل والدواب والبهائم ، ثم لا يكتفون بفرض الأتاوات على البيع والشراء ، وإنما يفرضون مبالغ معينة على الملاك وأصحاب الأراضي ، وعلى إقامة سراداقات الأفراح . من خمس سنوات : بدأ تدرجهم في بسط سيطرتهم ، فرض الأتاوات على الأهلين من نحو خمس سنوات .. وهي الأتاوات التي اشتروا بها الأسلحة الميكانيكية السريعة واستخدموها في إرهاب كل من يحاول التصدي لهم أو الوقوف في وجههم بالإضافة إلى ما كانوا يحصلون عليه من مصادر أخرى باسم الغيرة على الدين وتطبيق شرائعه ونواهيه ، ولكي يقوموا بسبك هذا الدور ، والنصر وراء التطرف ، تعرضوا للاحتفالات التي كانت تقام من قديم بمناسبة الأعياد والموالد ، والتي كانت تضم الأهلين مسلمين ومسيحيين ، ومنعوا إقامتها . يفرضون شروطهم : ويروي النائب حسام الكيلاني كيف أن جمال فرغلي هريدي زعيم الإرهابيين اجتمع هو وبعض زملائه مع قيادات الشرطة بناء على طلبها في بيته وأن زعيم الإرهابيين اشترط للمهادنة عدة شروط منها فرض الحجاب على جميع الفتيات ، وإغلاق محلات الخمور والقبض على خصومهم بحجة مخالفتهم لأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية ، ثم ترك الحرية له ولجماعته في ممارسة نشاطهم ، وبالرغم من أن هذه المطالب هي الشماعة التي يعلق عليها الإرهابيون ما يبغون للإيهام بأنهم من المتطرفين ، بالرغم من ذلك فقد استجابت قيادات الشرطة لمطالبهم ، وتم القبض فعلا على بعض خصومهم مما أطمعهم في تكثيف نشاطهم الإرهابي وفي مزيد من التسلح بالمدافع الرشاشة وأسلحة القتل والتدمير . وهكذا استشرى نفوذ الإرهابيين ، ولم يجدوا من يتصدى لهم من البداية . ليست الجرائم التي ارتكبها الإرهابيون واغتالوا فيها ستة عشر شخصا من الأهالي الآمنين بسبب الثأر ، كما يحاول البعض أن يضفي عليها هذا الثوب الفضفاض للتهوين من وحشية تلك الجرائم البشعة . فليس هناك ثأر بين عبد الله مسعود صاحب البيت المسيحي الذي باعه لمواطن مسلم وبين الإرهابيين . لقد فوجئ هو بهؤلاء يطرقون باب بيته يوم 9 مارس الماضي ويطلبون مبلغ 500 جنيه أتاوة عن صفقة البيع وقدرها 5000 أو أن يفسخ عقد البيع ويبيعه لأحدهم بأربعة آلاف جنيه أي بناقص ألف جنيه إذا لم يدفع الخمسمائة جنيه ، فلما رفض العرضين ، انهال الإرهابيون بالضرب على صاحب البيت الذي أسرع بعض أفراد أسرته للدفاع عنه ودارت معركة سقط فيها ضحايا من الجانبين أحدهما من أقرباء صاحب البيت المسيحي وغيره من الإرهابيين ، وأصيب ثالث ما لبث أن توفي . ليس هناك ثأر بين الضحايا المسيحيين أو أسرهم وبين أحد الإرهابيين . إن من بقي من أسر الضحايا يضربون كفا بكف وهم يتساءلون في دهشة … لماذا قتلوا رجالنا وليس بينهم وبين الإرهابيين أية خصومة أو ثأر ؟ وما ذنب مفتش الصحة ؟ ولم يكن بين الدكتور صبحي بخيت منقريوس مفتش صحة مركز ديروط الذي قتلوه وهو يهم بركوب سيارته في طريقه إلى عمله وبين أحد أي ثأر أو خصومة ، كل ما هناك هو أنه لاحظ كثرة عدد المتقدمين إليه يطلبون الحصول على تصاريح بإجازات مرضية دون أن يكونوا مرضى ، ولم يكن يدري أن طالبي التصاريح من الإرهابيين أو أنصارهم ، فكان يرفض التصريح بإجازات لغير المرضى التزاما بواجبه المهني . ونكشف السبب الحقيقي لهذا التعلل ، وهو ليس لأنه أبى أن يصرح بإجازات مرضية لغير المرضى فقد اتخذوا هذا السبب ستارا ، أما الواقع فهو الرغبة في ابتزازه وفرض الأتاوات عليه. هذه الحقيقة كشفت عنها الدكتورة نادية سدره زوجة الطبيب ، فقد صرحت بأن زوجها تلقى أخيرا أربعة خطابات تهديد مصحوبة بطلب أن يدفع للإرهابيين مبلغ عشرين ألف جنيه فدية للإبقاء على حياته ، وحددوا في هذه الخطابات موعد مكان تسليم الفدية ، وقدم الطبيب هذه الخطابات إلى ضابط الشرطة ، فلم يعيروا الأمر التفاتا . وردوا بأن هذا كلام فارغ غير معقول . إجازة لزعيم الإرهابيين : ولم يكن الإرهابيون يعوزهم الحصول على تصاريح بإجازات مرضية ، فإن زعيمهم جمال فرغلي هريدي كان يحصل على إجازات عديدة من مستشفى الجامعة بأسيوط مختومة بشعار الجمهورية وأحد هذه التصاريح مكتوب فيه أنه مصاب بانفصال شبكي حاد ولا يرجى شفاؤه منه ، أي أنه أصبح ضريرا ، وكان قد حصل من قبل على تصريح آخر من القومسيون الطبي بمستشفى ديروط المركزي بجلسة الأربعاء 29 ابريل الماضي بعد ارتكابه لجريمة قتل بدر عبد الله مسعود في شارع رياض بأسيوط . هذا هو جمال فرغلي هريدي زعيم الإرهابيين الذي ظل يسرح ويمرح ويجول ويصول ، في قرى ديروط وهو يحمل مدفعه الرشاش على كتفه يحيط به إرهابيون آخرون يحملون مدافعهم ، على مرآى ومسمع من الجميع ، دون أن يجد من يتصدى له ، أو يتجاسر على القبض عليه بالرغم من صدور عدة قرارات من النيابة وأوامر للشرطة بسرعة القبض عليه . وكر الإرهابيين : واستخدم الإرهابيون وكرا لهم في ناحية "مسارة" يجتمعون فيه بزعيمهم ويوزعون الأدوار لجباية الأتاوات والفدية ، ويصدرون أحكامهم على كل من يتمنع بالقتل أو تكسير الأذرع والسيقان بقضبان من الحديد ، وكانوا يعقدون اجتماعاتهم من قبل بمسجد عمر بن الخطاب ، ومسجد الخلافة . وكان بين الذين كسروا ذراعيه وساقيه كامل عزمي سمعان في يناير الماضي ، وبالرغم من مضي بضعة أشهر على إصابته ، فما زال ذراعاه وساقاه في الجبس ، لأنها أصيبت بكسور مضاعفة وقد عرضت هذه الواقعة وغيرها على الوفد الذي انتقل إلى هناك ، واستمع إلى تفاصيلها وزير الأوقاف ومرافقوه . وآخرون ما زالوا عاجزين عن الحركة بسبب إصاباتهم - وبينهم صفوت جمعه "مسيحي" وأخوته وفليكس راغب وناحية "مسارة" التي يتخذ منها الإرهابيون وكرا لهم ، تقع في أطراف القرية ، مما يساعد المتسللين إليها على الهروب والإختباء ، وذلك عن طريق عبور النيل الذي تقع على شاطئه أو النزوح إلى ناحية أبو كريم بالجبل الغربي ، وهم يخبئون أسلحتهم في هاتين الناحيتين المتطرفتين . مظاهرات صاخبة : ويسير الإرهابيون في شوارع وطرقات القريتين في مظاهرات صاخبة وهم يلوحون بالتهديد والوعيد ، وفي إحدى هذه المظاهرات كانوا يصيحون بالهتاف : "صبرا صبرا يا ديروط .. دكتور ناجح بكره يعود" . والدكتور ناجح هذا الذي يرددون اسمه في هتافاتهم ، هو أحد المتهمين في قضية الهجوم على مديرية أمن أسيوط ، وهو طالب بكلية الطب ويقضي مدة العقوبة في السجن ، وقد قاربت المدة على الانتهاء . واسمه بالكامل ناجح ابراهيم أمير الجماعة بأسيوط ولا تطوف هذه المظاهرات في الخفاء ولا في غسق الليل ، وإنما في رابعة النهار ، دون أن يتخذ أي إجراء التصدي لها . حصيلة الأحداث : لقد كانت حصيلة الأحداث الأخيرة في ذلك اليوم المشئوم صباح الاثنين 4 مايو الحالي مصرع كل من : الدكتور صبحي بخيت منقريوس وقد ترك أرملة وثلاثة أطفال هم : أبرام 4 سنوات - ومينا ثلاث سنوات - ومارينا سنتان - وكل منهم يسأل أمه الثكلى متى يعود أبوه . وعادل شفيق شاروبيم - مزارع - وترك والدته المسنة - 80 سنة وأرملة وطفلين هما عماد 7 سنوات تلميذ بالسنة الثانية الابتدائية - ومريم 4 سنوات . واسحق أيوب - فلاح - ترك أرملة و 4 أطفال - وخمسة من أسرة واحدة من الفلاحين ، وقد تركوا أطفالا صغارا . ألفي سمعان بخيت ووالداه : سمعان ألفي سمعان - وايليا ألفي سمعان - وكامل عزمي سمعان - وعياد لمعي سمعان . وقتل معه الجمال الذي كان يحمل محصول الفول على جمله واسمه محمد لطفي عبد الحافظ . ومنصور قديس مدرس المواد الإجتماعية بمدرسة منشية ناصر الابتدائية ويعول أسرة كبيرة . وقد سبقهم ثلاثة من القتلى أثناء المعركة التي دارت حول البيت الذي باعه مسيحي لأحد المواطنين المسلمين وهم : مجدي منير ملك . وأحمد محمد علي أحد الإرهابيين . وسجيع قاسم فرغلي الذي تصادف وجوده في موقع الأحداث وكانوا قد شاركوا في ارتكاب جريمة مفجعة قتل فيها ثلاثة في قرية المندرة على بعد 4 كيلو مترات من ديروط . ولن نشير إلى الوقائع التي أحاطت بمصرع هؤلاء الضحايا بعد أن أفاضت الصحف في نشر تفاصيلها . منطقة الأحداث : والمنطقة التي جرت فيها الأحداث المحزنة في قريتي صنبو ومنشأة ناصر كانت معظم أراضيها ملكا لثلاثة من الأسر المسيحية قبل صدور قانون الإصلاح الزراعي والاستيلاء على الأراضي وتوزيعها على صغار الفلاحين الذين كانوا أجراء فيها ومنها أسر القمص ، ودوس ، وعزبة ويصا الذي تحول اسمها بعد ذلك إلى "منشأة ناصر" ، وهي تقع على الطريق الرئيسي السريع ، ويقطنها نحو 300 أسرة مسيحية و 400 أسرة مسلمة وهي ملاصقة لقرية صنبو التي تقطنها أكثرية مسلمة ، وتبعد عن مركز ديروط بنحو سبعة كيلو مترات . كانوا يعيشون في سلام كان الجميع يعيشون في سلام ووئام قبل ظهور فلول الإرهابيين الذين نزح قادتهم ومحرضوهم من مدينة أسيوط وغيرها ، وقد بدت ملامح الأصالة في علاقات المودة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين في غمرة الأحداث الأخيرة إذ شارك الأولون أخواتهم مشاعرهم وشاطروهم في أحزانهم وكانوا يتقدمون معهم لتقبل العزاء عن فقد ضحاياهم ، بالرغم مما حاق قبلا ببعض المتعاطفين مع المسيحيين من أذى الجماعات*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*تل الأقباط وتخريب ممتلكاتهم بطما بسبب إمتناع الأمن والبوليس عن القيام بواجبه فى يومى 15/10/1992م و 16/10/1992م*​



*
أولاً : فى يوم 5/10/1992م حدث مشاجرة بين مسيحى ومسلم فى مدينة طما ونقل المسلم على أثرها مصاباً إلى مستشفى أسيوط حيث توفى بعد عشرة ايام ولم تقم أجهزة الأمن بالقبض على المسيحى الذى تسببت فى أصابته تمهيداً لتقديمه إلى محاكمة ليأخذ العقاب الذى يقررة العدل .

 وفى يوم 15/10/1992م أثناء تشييع جنازه الشخص المسلم قام المسلمون بمظاهرات صاخبة وهتفوا بهتافات عدائية ضد المسيحيين وبعد تشييع الجنازة قاموا بالإعتداء على الأقباط فقتلوا منهم أربعة بالسواطير والسنج وسقط كثيراً من الجرحى وخربوا منازل كثيرة ونهبوها وسرقوها , ولم تتحرك قوات الأمن للحفاظ على الهدوء , وتركوا المسلمين ينتقمون بيدهم من أبرياء لا حول لهم ولا قوة وليس لهم دخل بموضوع الشجار الذى تم 

 وكانت حصيلة القتلى فى هذا اليوم هم أربعة :- 

 جودة بسطا - محب جودة بسطا - صبحى وهية - عدلى بسطوروس . 

ثانيا ً : فى يوم الجمعة 16/10/1992م إستمرت المظاهرات فى غياب الأمن تماماً الذين أختفوا عن الأنظار وأصبحت المدينة فى حالة فوضى فقتلت العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية أثنين من المسيحيين الأبرياء وأصيب ثالث بإصابات خطيرة من عائلة واحدة كانت تقيم فى أمان وهدوء فى بيتهم دخل عليهم اعضاء عصابات الإسلام فقتلوا أثنين وتركوا الثالث بعد ضربة بين الحياة والموت , ثم ساروا فى المدينة ينهبون ويسرقون متاجر ودكاكين الأقباط وبيوتهم ثم تخريبها وحرقها , ودخلوا كنيسة طما وخربوها وحرقوها بالكامل , ولم يظهر عسكرى واحد من البوليس يحمى ممتلكات المسيحيين فى طما ولم يستجيبوا لأستغاثة الأبرياء وصراخ أطفال المسيحيين وإنزعاجهم من هذه الإغتداءات الدموية , واقفلوا جميع خطوط التلفونات ولم يظهر لهم أثر إلا بعد إنتهاء القتل والنهب والتخريب بثلاث ساعات ليحملوا جثث المسيحيين الذين قتلوا أما عربات الإطفاء فلم تتحرك لتطفئ النيران التى أشعلتها عصابات افسلام فى الكنيسة أو منازل المسيحيين , والضحايا هم :- 

 مقتل كل من : هانى وليم - السيدة / سميرة . 

 أما الخسائر الناتجة من النهب والتخريب والحريق فكانت كالآتى :- 

7 صيدليات أحرقت بعن أن نهبوها وسلبوا محتوياتها من الأدوية - وتقدر خسائرها بمبالغ جسيمة فضلاً عما كان على أصحابها من ديون وكمبيالات . 

 69 محلاً تجارياً من ورش ومخازن أخشاب , ومحال تجارية مختلفة جميعها وقدرت الخسائر بمبلغ مليون ونصف مليون جنيه .

نهبت 7 منازل وقد لإقتحمتها العصابات الإسلامية ونهبتها وخربتها منها أثنان حرقا بالكامل بأحدهما مخزن أخشاب وورشة تجارة ميكانيكية حديثة . 

إن ما حدث فى طما يعطى مؤشرين : أولهما أن الحكومة لا وجود لها , وانها تخلت عن دورها الأول وهو المحافظة على أمن المواطنين وممتلكاتهم , وعلينا أن نعتبر أنه ليس هناك حكومة إلا لجبى الضرائب من المواطنين . 

ثانياً أن الجماعات الإرهابية إستحدثت وسائل جديدة وهى عدم الظهور فى الأحداث بشكل واضح ولكنها أندست وسط الجماهير وتخطيطها بكل دقه , وإرسال رجالهم بالأسلحة البيضاء من سواطير ومطاوى لقتل البرياء , ثم الصبية من سن 15 - 17 سنة (أحداث) تنهب المنازل والمتاجر وحرقها بوسائل مبتكرة وهى أستعمال لفات الألومنيوم وعلب البيرسول فإذا تم الإمساك ببعضهم قدموا إلى محكمة الأحداث (راجع جريدة وطنى - 1/11/1992م و 25/10/1992م ) 

 أسماء الصيدليات وأسماء مالكى السيارات :- 

 صيدلية الإيمان لصاحبها الدكتور جمال جاب الله جورجى .

 صيدلية الأمل لصاحبها الدكتور وديع يسى . 

 صيدلية طما الجديدة لصاحبها الدكتور يوسف بشارة ملك . 

 صيدلية السلام لمالكها الدكتور يوسف يعقوب بطرس .

 صيدلية الشفاء لمالكها الدكتور بنيامين عشم بسخيرون وقد احرقت العصابات وهدموا المنزل الذى تشغله الصيدلية

 صيدلية محفوظ لصاحبها الدكتور محفوظ فهيم .

 صيدلية الإسعاف لصاحبها الدكتور رومانى لويس بسكالس . 

 أما السيارات التى أحرقت تبلغ خمس سيارات مملوكة للآتى أسماؤهم ... 

دكتور أسكندر مقار - دكتور محفوظ فهيم - دكتور شريف أنيس - دكتور ألفونس فهمى - الأستاذ أيمن ابراهيم (راجع جريدة وطنى بتاريخ 25/10/1992 م )*


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*إعتداءات عصابات الإسلام فى 12/2/1993 م على الأقباط فى مدينة أسيوط *​



*أسيوط عاصمة محافظة أسيوط قامت عصابات الإسلام بالأعتداء على الأقباط المسيحيين حيث كانوا يتربصون لهم فى الطرقوالشوارع وكانت إعتداءات بسيطة لم يبلغ عنها البوليس والبعض كانت خطيرة . ونذكر منها هذه الحادثة أن التلميذعزت وليم عبد المسيح طالب بالصف الإعدادى أى يبلغ سنه ما بين 12-15 سنة وهو مسيحى قبطى بينما كان عائداً إلى منزله من المدرسة بدرب العلوة بمدينة أسيوط ظهر يوم الجمعة 12 فبراير , فوجئ بشخص أسمه اشرف محمود محمد وبصحبته بعض الشبان , وأستل أشرف مدية وإنهال عليه بالطعن فى أنحاء متعددة من جسمه , وكاد يفتك به , لولا أن شاهد الحادث صاحب محل بقالة فأسرع بإنقاذه , وحمل شقيقه أخيه المصاب والدم يقطر منه وبعض أفراد اسرته إلى قسم أول أسيوط للإبلاغ عن الحادث , ولكن ضابط القسم إحتجزوهم إلى الساعة الثانية والنصف بعد منتصف الليل دون أن يحرروا محضراً بالحادث مما أضطرهم أن يطلبوا من الضابط إطلاق سراحهم بعد أن تعبوا من طول الإنتظار وأخيراً حرر الضابط لهم محضراً وكتب إشارة للكشف على إصابة عزت وليم , وطبعا بالأتفاق مع ضابط الصحة للكشف عليه وتحديد مدة العلاج , لأن طبيب الصحة حدد له مدة أقل من 15 يوما حتى لا يعاقب المجرم المسلم . 

 وفى يوم 14/2/1993م وفى الساعة العاشرة مساء بينما كان وليم عبد المسيح وبعض أفراد أسرة الطالب المصاب عائدين من تشييع جنازة أحد أقربائهم فوجئوا بالجانى فى الحادث السابق (لأنه لم يعاقب) متربصاً لهم وبرفقته عدد من أعضاء العصابات الإسلامية والإرهابيين بالمنطقة ويقطن فى بيت مجاور لبيت أسرة المجنى عليه الذى كان يعالج بالمستشفى : ومعهما آخرون من الملتحيين يحيطون بثلاثة من أفراد أسرة عزت وليم ويدفعونهم بالقوة إلى مدخل بيت ضياء فاروق سعد مسئول الجماعة وينهالون عليهم طعنا بالمدى , وحينما شاهدهم أحد المارة على تلك الحال أخطر الشرطة التى نقلتهم إلى مستشفى الإيمان بأسيوط , ثم باشرت التحقيق , وقبض على ثلاثة من الجناة , وأمرت نيابة قسم أول أسيوط بحبسهم 15 يوماً على ذمة التحقيق , والبحث عن بقية الجناة .*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*العصابات ألإسلامية تقتل أثنين من المسيحيين الأقباط وأثنين من الشمامسة وذبح تاجر ذهب رفضوا دفع أتاوه لهم بقرية مير - مركز القوصية - أسيوط *​
 


*

فى الساعة الثالثة بعد منتصف ليل الثلاثاء 4/10/1994م خلت الساحة من تواج البوليس بعد أن تركت للمرشدين الذين يتسترون على الجرائم - فقام أثنين من أعضاء العصابات الإسلامية بقتل كل من : 
 1 - عجيب سامى داود 

 2 - أمير سامى داود 

 قتل مع سبق الإصرار والترصد 

طلب المجرمين مائة ألف جنيه أتاوة من أمير سامى فقامت زوجته بإحضار مبلغ 3 ألاف جنيه ( كانت قد تلقته نقطة من زواجها ) أى كل ما معها ثم نزعت المصوغات الذهب من يديها وقدمتهما لهما فنهبوهما ولم يشفع هذه الأموال فيهم فقتلوا الرجلين المسيحيين وهربوا , على الرغم من أن البيت الذى وقع فيه الحادث يبعد بضعة أمتار عن نقطة شرطة (مير) لكن الجنود والخفراء إختفوا فى نقطة الشرطة ولم يلبوا نداء الغوث والإستغاثة . 

 عصابات الإسلام وجرائمها السابقة فى قرية مير

1 - فى منتصف ليلة شم النسيم سنة 1987 م هاجمت عصابات الأسلام كل من سامى داود يعقوب ميخائيل بالأسلحة النارية بينما كان يقوم بعمله فى متجره وتوفى أحد المواطنين الذين تصادف وجودهم فى المتجر وأصيب محروس مرقس زوج شقيقة سامى داود . 

 2 - قتل الشماس عادل بشرى 5 /3 /1992 م عندما كان ماراً أمام جامع جاد المولى . 

 3 - قتل شماس آخر فى 8/3/1993 م عندما كان ماراً أمام جامع جاد المولى أى فى نفس المكان الذى قتل فيه الشماس السابق . 

4 - قبل ثلاث سنوات من الأحداث السابقة قتلت عصابات الإسلام تاجر دهب بالقوصية وعثر عليه مذبوحاً وعثر بجواره على "شال" كان يلتحف به الجانى ونسيه وهو يهرول بالفرار . 

 ويذكر أن المتهم بالتحريض على قتل الشماسين كان يستخدمه بعض رجال الأمن مرشداً لهم , وكانوا يتركون له مسرح العمليات خالياً من الوجود الأمنى (راجع جريدة وطنى 16/10/1994 م )*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*أقوال الصحف عن قتل 9 من الأقباط فى هجوم من عصابات الإسلام وإطلاق الرصاص من أسلحتهم الأوتوماتيكية على المصلين المسيحيين فى صحن كنيسة مارجرجس بقرية الفكرية - مركز أبو قرقاص - المنيا 12/2/1997 م *​  * الحكــــــــومة وهجوم العصابات بإطلاق النيران من أسلحتهم الأوتوماتيكية على المسيحيين بكنيسة مارجرجس 1 - لم تطلب الكنيسة رفع الحراسة عليها , وإنما رفعتها أجهزة الأمن من تلقاء ذاتها وذلك عقب حادث إعتداء سابق للأرهابيين على أثنين من الحراس أسفر عن مقتل خفيرين ومواطن ثالث . 2 - شوهدت السيارة المدرعة المكلفة بالخدمة فى المنطقة فى موقع الكنيسة قبل الحادث بنصف ساعة . 3 - تدعى الشرطة أن الكنيسة خارج النطاق الأمنى : كيف هذا ؟ وأن هناك شاهد عيان يدعى ( مجدى حلمى ) كان حاضراً فى الكنيسة وقت الحادث وبمجرد سماعه طلقات النار أسرع خارجاً بإبلاغ قائد المدرعة وكانت تبعد عن الكنيسة بحوالى 50 متراً , ولكنه لاذ بالفرار فى إتجاه مركز الشرطة بدلاً من تعقب القتلة !!!! 4 - يوجد جامع مجاور للكنيسة يطلق منه ليل ونهار الشيخ عمر خطيب الجامع صيحات التحريض على المسيحيين (راجع جريدة وطنى - 23/2/1997 م ) وقال السيد اللواء ماهر حسن مدير أمن المنيا : " إبان أحداث أبو قرقاص أتصل بى اللواء عبد الحليم موسى وزير الداخلية يوم الأربعاء قبل حريق أبو قرقاص بيومين وكان من المقرر القبض على أحد عشر عنصراً من عناصر الجماعات الإسلامية تفيد معلومات الأجهزة الأمنية أنهم يجهزون لإعتداءات على ممتلكات المسيحيين بأبى قرقاص يوم الجمعة عقب آداء الصلاة . وأضاف اللواء ماهر حسن كنا قد أعددنا أذون النيابة بالضبط والإحضار وجهزنا فرق الضبط وسيارات الأمن المركزى وفوجئت بإتصال من الوزير عبد الحليم موسى يأمرنى بإلغاء جميع الإجراءات التى تم إتخاذها وأنتظار أوامر جديدة منه . ويستطرد اللواء ماهر حسن قائلاً : " وعلى الفور تم تنفيذ تعليمات الوزير لنفاجأ يوم الجمعة التالى بما حدث من حريق كبير أتى على ابو قرقاص بالكامل وقاد المجموعات المعندية الأسماء نفسها التى كنا قد أستصدرنا أذوناً من لانيابة بالقبض عليها . ( عبد الرحيم على - كتاب المخاطرة - ميريت للنشر والمعلومات ) *​  * تقرير مركز حقوق الإنسان المصرى قتل 9 من الأقباط فى هجوم من عصابات الإسلام وإطلاق الرصاص من أسلحتهم الأوتوماتيكية على المصلين المسيحيين فى صحن كنيسة مارجرجس بقرية الفكرية - مركز أبو قرقاص - المنيا 12/2/1997 م مستند تقرير حقوق الإنسان المصرى أحداث كنيسة ماري جرجس أبو قرقاص http://servant13.net/copt/copt41.htm *​ * فبراير الحزين على أقباط مصر بين كنيسة أبو قرقاص وكفر دميان السبت 14 فبراير 1996 - الأربعاء 12 فبراير 1997 يومان في عمر التاريخ .. المسافة بينهما في حساب الزمن عام كامل اليوم الأول شهد أحداث الشغب في كفر دميان بالشرقية وحرق ونهب وسلب بيوت الأقباط واليوم الثاني شهد مذبحة للمصلين بكنيسة مار جرجس في أبو قرقاص بالمنيا ففي الساعة السابعة وعشر دقائق مساء الأربعاء الحزين 12 فبراير 1997 اقتحم اثنان من أفراد الجماعة الإسلامية بأبو قرقاص وساحة الصلاة في كنيسة ماري جرجس بينما وقف اثنان آخران لتغطية الهجوم خارج الكنيسة ، فجأة ودون تصرفات بدأ إطلاق النار على المصلين وفي هذه الأثناء وكان موسى فهيم ومنجى عبده يجلسون في مكتب راعي الكنيسة فسارعوا مع سماع دوي طلقات الرصاص ومشاهد الدم بإغلاق المكتب وإطفاء أنواره والانبطاح تحته ويقول موسى فهيم أنه بعد توقف إطلاق النار جرى إلى الهيكل ليجد أشلاء من الجثث بينهم ابنه قتيلا فأخذه في أحضانه وانهمر في البكاء وفقد صلة بكل ما يجري في المكان ويضيف حمدي زغلول جندي 24 سنة موظف بمجلس مدينة أبو قرقاص وأحد المصابين أنه كان يجلس في المقاعد الأمامية المواجهة للهيكل مباشرة عندما فوجئ بشظية في قدمه فأصيب وانكفأ على وجهه وظل في هذا الوضع خوفا من معاودة إطلاق النار عليه إلا أن أحد المهاجمين توجه نحوه وركله بقدمه وعندما تبين أنه ما زال حيا أطلق رصاصة عليه استقرت في ظهره ويروي أحد شهود العيان أنه فوجئ بأربعة أفراد يمسكون بنادق آلية ويقف اثنان منهم في الشارع بينما دخل اثنان للكنيسة واستمر إطلاق النار حوالي ثلاث دقائق خرج بعدها الإرهابيان لينضما إلى ذلك منطلقين إلى شارع الاتحاد من الناحية الخلفية للكنيسة ثم وصلوا إلى منطقة زراعة البرسيم المتاخمة للمساكن على بعد نصف كيلو من الكنيسة متجهين ناحية المقابر بآخر المدينة من الناحية الشرقية في الطريق المؤدي إلى قرية ضهدى وفي الطريق قاموا بإطلاق النار على المواطن صموئيل كنعان عبيد الذي تصادف مروره في المنطقة الزراعية في توقيت هروبهم وكلفت نتيجة الهجوم الإجرامي على المصلين في ساحة الهيكل الكنسي بكنيسة مار جرجس بأبو قرقاص تسعة شهداء قتلى وخمسة مصابين داخل الكنيسة وبلغ عدد طلقات الرصاص 100 طلقة على جدران هيكل الكنيسة وتم استكمال المذبحة حيث جرب توثيق ثلاثة أقباط في قرية كوم الزهير في اليوم التالي الخميس 13/2/1997 بالجبال وإطلاق الرصاص عليهم حتى لقطوا أنفاسهم الأخيرة ليرتفع عدد ضحايا المذبحتين إلى 12 قتيلا وخمسة مصابين . كنيسة مار جرجس : كنيسة مار جرجس التي جرت وقائع هذه المذبحة داخل هيكلها حيث تناثر قرابة 100 من أنواع الطلقات على جدران الهيكل تعد أشهر كنائس أبو قرقاص وتقع داخل الكتلة السكنية للمدينة من الناحية الشرقية (شرق ترعة الإبراهيمية) وتحيط بها الشوارع الواسعة من كل اتجاه وقد كان هناك ما يشير إلى أن الكنيسة مستهدفة ضمن خطط الإسلاميين التي حصلت عليها أجهزة الأمن أثناء حملة على قرية "الادارة" التابعة للأشمونيين مركز ملوى عام 94 وذلك ضمن كراسة ضمت مجموعة من الشخصيات والقيادات والمنشآت المستهدفة من قبل الإرهابيين . الشهداء : 1- أيمن رضا جرجس 21 سنة طالب بالسنة الخامسة بكلية الطب جامعة المنيا ذهب إلى كنيسة مار جرجس بالفكرية لممارسة سر الاعتراف وأثناء الاجتماع أطلق عليه الرصاص من الخلف واستشهد . 2- جوزيف موسى فهيم 26 سنة بكالوريوس تجارة سنة 1992 استلم عمله كمحاسب في بنك - شماس وخادم باجتماع الشباب والشابات الذي استشهد أثناء انعقاده كان يقف بجانب باب الكنيسة يسجل أسماء الداخلين إلى الاجتماع ودخل الإسلاميون وأغلقوا الباب ثم تعاملوا مع هذا الشاب بوابل من الرصاص فكان أول من استشهدوا بينما كان والده موسى فهيم ، أمين صندوق الكنيسة وكان يجلس مع القس مكاريوس راعي الكنيسة في حجرة الكتب . 3- ألفت بطرس شاكر 21 سنة عروس كان موعد زفافها شهرين فزفت إلى السماء دبلوم تجارة مواظبة على حضور الاجتماع والقداسات والتناول من الأسرار المقدسة . 4- عادل ميخائيل عبد الملاك 26 سنة مدرس حاصل على دبلوم معلمين - أمين اجتماع الشباب والشابات ، شماس يتحلى بالصفات الحميدة كان خادما نشيطا يعد المسابقات وينظم الرحلات ويعد لها البرامج لتكون الرحلة في صورة روحية . 5- ادوارد وصفي دانيال 28 سنة حاصل على دبلوم صنايع - شماس وخادم باجتماع الشباب. 6- ميلاد شكري صليب 19 سنة طالب بالفرقة الثانية بمعهد السياحة والفنادق خادم بالتربية الكنسية . 7- مجدي بسالي سويحه 19 سنة طالب بالسنة الثانية بكلية التجارة الخارجية جامعة حلوان شماس وخادم بالتربية الكنسية . 8- بخيت نبيل بخيت 13 سنة طالب بالشهادة الاعدادية مواظب على التربية الكنسية واجتماع الشباب . 9- صموئيل كنعان عبيد 40 سنة موظف ادارى بمدرسة منهرى الإعدادية خادم يكرس بكنيسة الآباء الرسل بأبو قرقاص البلد - قتلوه الإسلاميين أثناء هروبهم بعد المذبحة على كوبرى أبو قرقاص . 10- فرج عريضة اسرائيل قتله الإسلاميين مع ابنه وهو من قرية أبو عزيز مركز أبو قرقاص يوم 13/2/1997 . 11- ابراهيم فرج عويضة قتله الإسلاميون مع والده وكان يعمل في صيد السمك بترعة الإبراهيمية . 12- وليم بشارة خليل مساعد شرطة كان في طريقه إلى قريته كوم المحرص وشاهد فرج عويضه وابنه ابراهيم مقيدين بالحبال وحاول إنقاذهما فناله رصاص الإسلاميين . المصابون 1- ماجدة شحاته عزيز 18 سنة دبلوم تجارة أصيبت بعدة جروح من أثر الطلقات النارية التي صوبت إلى جسدها وبدنها طلقتان بالقدم اليسرى أحدثنا فتحتي دخول وخروج ورصاصة في منتصف قصبة الرجل وأخرى فوق الركبة كما أصيبت القدم اليمن برصاصة استقرت تحت الركبة قالت ماجدة لم أر شيئا - فقط نيران تضرب علينا من الخلف ونزلت تحت التختة وبعدها لم أر - فقط نيران تضرب علينا من الخلف ونزلت تحت التختة وبعدها لم أر شئ . 2- هبه مختار ابراهيم 14 سنة تلميذة بالصف الثالث الإعدادي مصابة بطلقة بالصدر وأخرى باليد اليمنى وثالثة بالفخذ الأيسر . 3- أمل عزيز صليب 17 سنة طالبة بالمدرسة التجارية الثانوية - اخترق الرصاص ظهرها وأصيبت برصاصتين بجوار العمود الفقري قالت لم أر أحد من الحياة فقد ضربونا من الخلف أثناء الوعظ ولم أحس بالدم يملأ المكان . 4- مجدي زغلول جندي 24 سنة موظف بالمجلس الملى بأبو قرقاص يرقد مصابا بطلقة نارية بظهره وإصابة بالفخذ الأيمن قال كنا في الكنيسة أثناء الاجتماع الأسبوعي للشباب والشابات كنا نصلي وبالتأكيد ظهورنا بالطبع للباب فوجئنا بطلقات الرصاص في الكنيسة وأصبت بطلقة في ظهري وطلقة في الفخذ الأيمن ، غبت عن الدنيا ولم أدر بأي شئ وقد جريت عندما سمعت الرصاص إلى مقدمة الصحن وأحسست بالرصاصة في فخذي وكان خلفي واحد منهم فضربني بطلقة أخرى في ظهري 5- أديب عازر قلته 57 سنة ترزي كان يجلس وظهره للباب ولما سمع صوت الرصاص انبطح أرضا فأصيب بطلقة في القدم اليسرى وأخرى في اليمنى قال لمست بيدي الجثث داخل الكنيسة العيون مفتوحة على آخرها ورأس أحد القتلى وقد فج رته الرصاصات فتطايرت أجزاء المخ لتملأ أرض الكنيسة وعيون قد طارت لتلتصق بالمقاعد وأصابع وأذرع مبتورة التنديد بالحادث يندد مركز حقوق الإنسان المصري لتدعيم الوحدة الوطنية بالقاهرة بالحادث الإجرامي الموضع الذي وقع في حوالي الثامنة أربعاء مساء يوم 12/2/1997 أمام كنيسة القديس العظيم ماري جرجس الكائنة بمدينة الفكرية مركز شرطة أبو قرقاص محافظة المنيا والذي قام فيه مجهولين بفتح الرصاص عشوائيا مما ترتب عنه وفاة كل من مجدي بسالي سويحه - عادل ميخائيل عبد الملاك - ميلاد شكري صليب - جوزيف موسى فهيم - ادوارد وصفي دانيال - مينا نبيل بخيت - ألفت بطرس شاكر - صموئيل عاطف عبيد - ميلاد ميخائيل عبد الملاك - كما أصيب كل من ماجدة شحاته عزيز - أديب عازر قلته - أمل عزيز صليب - مجدي زغلول جنيدي - هبه مختار ابراهيم - أيمن رضا جرجس - إذ يؤكد المركز أن هذا الحادث الإجرامي لن يؤثر على أي مصري سيكون دافعا كبيرا لتماسك الشعب المصري كله مسلمين وأقباط في يد واحدة لمواجهة الإرهاب ويناشد المركز الحكومة بسرعة القبض على الجناة وتقديمهم لمحاكمة عادلة وتعويض الضحايا كما يناشد المركز الحكومة معاقبة المسئولين عن القصور الأمني خاصة وأن هناك حراس وشرطيون أمام الكنائس وأن المركز يثق في قيادات وزارة الداخلية ورجالها البواسل والذين وقفوا دائما في حماية أبناء مصر جميعا ويقدم المركز تعازيه لأبناء مصر في ضحايا الحادث الأليم ويعتبرهم شهداء مصر الأبرار 13/2/1997*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*قتل 13 قبطى وإصابة ستة بجراح فى عزبة / كامل تكلا التابعة لقرية بهجورة مركز نجع حمادى يوم الخميس 13/3/1997 م*​


*العصابات الإسلامية تطلق رصاص أسلحتها الأوتوماتيكة على القطار السياحى الأسبانى وتقتل 13 قبطى وتصيب ستة بجراح فى عزبة / كامل تكلا التابعة لقرية بهجورة مركز نجع حمادى يوم الخميس 13/3/1997 م *​



*
قامت العصابات الأسلامية بالهجوم على القطار الأسبانى متسللين من عزبة كامل تكلا التى يقطنها غالبية من الأقباط المسيحيين للتموية فصادفوا بعض القباط فأطلقوا نيران أسلحتهم الأوتوماتيكية الآلية وأنهال رصاص أسلحتهم على الأقباط الأبرياء وقد أسفر هذا الهجوم الأثيم على : -
 تم أغتيال 9 قبطياً مقصودين قتلوا + 4 مسلمين تصادف وجودهم أثناء أطلاق النار فى عزبة كامل تكلا بالإضافة قتل سيدة فى القطار المقصود بالهجوم وإصابة ستة آخرين فى القطار .
 واسماء شهداء الأقباط الذين قتلوا فى عزبة كامل تكلا هم : 

 1 - جاد الله منصور .  2 - مكرم ناظر جورجيوس .  3 - شفيق ذكى ميخائيل .  4 - شمعون سيفين عطالله . 

 5 - وجيه عوض الله السعيد . 6 - تامر قديس خليل . 7 - جاب الله لوندى ميخائيل . 8 - ثروت عبده سوريال . 

 9 - سمير لبيب برتان . 10 - فاضل محمد حنفى .  11 - بكرى ياسين عمر .  12 - جابر محمد يونس .         13 - صلاح محمد عبيد . 

 أما التى قتلت بالقطار فإسمها : عفاف محمود همام . 

 وأصيب معها كل من : - 

 1 - مجدى رفعت نصيف . 2 - كامل سعيد فهيم . 3 - عماد فوميل ناشد . 

 4 - فراج محمد أحمد . 5 - أمام أحمد حسن . 6 - بكرى درديرى محمد . 

والغريب أن موقع الهجوم فى عزبة تكلا يبعد عن نقطة الشرطة بهجورة بحوالى 200 متر وظل إطلاق النار على المواطنين والقطار أكثر من ساعة ومع ذلك لم يقبض على الجناة فأين هم رجال الأمن ؟؟ ( جريدة وطنى 23/3/1997 م وراجع ايضاً الأهرام 22/3/1997 م )*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*قتل تسعة أشخاص فى  مقهى بالعتال البحري أسيوط*​


*
 تقرير منظمة حقوق الإنسان فى مصر 



 مذبحة قرية العقال البحري :
قام الإرهابيون بتصعيد الهجمات ضد المواطنين الذين اعتبروهم متعاونين مع أجهزة الأمن وقاموا مساء ليلة عيد الفطر المبارك بارتكاب مذبحة راح ضحيتها 9 أشخاص بإطلاق نيران أسلحتهم الآلية على مقهى بالعتال البحري بينهم مساعد شرطي خليفة علي ياسين الذي كان جالسا على مقهى وأثناء هروب الإرهابيين حاول الخفير النظامي علي أحمد مصباح اعتراضهم فأطلقوا عليه الرصاص ولقي صرعه على الفور . تجمع الأهالي وحاولوا ملاحقة الإرهابيين فأطلقوا نيران بنادقهم بصورة عشوائية وقتلوا أحمد سيد السيد 65 سنة - وعوض داود عوض شحاته 45 سنة وابنه اثناسيوس عوض داود 18 سنة وتمكن الجناة الثلاثة الذين ارتكبوا المذبحة من الهروب في الزراعات المجاورة تحت ستار كثيف من نيران أسلحتهم وأشارت المعلومات الآتية إلى أن الجناة الثلاثة تسللوا من منطقة ملوى بالمنيا إلى البدارى بأسيوط .
 يشهر بندقيته وأطلق الرصاص على الأب الجالس على الأريكة فصرعه في الحال وأسرع ابنه إلى غرفة داخلية وما كاد يفتح بابها ويسمع الجاني صوت فتح الباب حتى أطلق الرصاص نحوه فاخترقت رصاصة جانبا من مدخل الباب وأصابت الابن في يده ولكنه نجا من الموت - ويصف الشاهد زكي توفيق ابن النجار الجناة فيقول إنهم كانوا يرتدون جلاليب تعلوها سويترات وحينما لمح أحدهما وهو يرفع طرف الجلباب ليخرج بندقيته رأى السروال الأبيض من داخله وهو أشبه بالبنطلون الذي تعود أن يرتديه أفراد الجماعات الإرهابية داخل الجلباب وقد أخذا يطلقان الرصاص على المواطنين العزل بطريقة عشوائية وقد بلغ عدد القتلى ثمانية أشخاص أحدهم طرقوا عليه باب بيته بعنف فلما سأل عن الطارق أجابه أحدهم الحكومة "مدعين أنهم من الشرطة وما كاد يفتح الباب حتى أطلقوا النار على رأسه فخر صريعا في الحال وقد تمكن الإرهابيان من الهرب عن مسرح الجريمة لمنطقة الجبال المجاورة للقرية والتي تبعد نصف كيلو متر جنوبي مدينة البدارى .
 وعثرت أجهزة الأمن بمكان الحادث على 8 أعيرة نارية فارغة عيار 62،7/38 .

 ضحايا مذبحة عزبة الأقباط :
 1- زكي توفيق يونان نجار 61 سنة ترك أرملة وثلاثة أبناء وثلاثة سيدات .
 2- عزيز بطرس سليم فلاح 45 سنة ترك أرملة وخمسة أبناء وخمسة بنات .
 3- بطرس نصيف رزق فلاح 28 سنة وحيد والدته الأرملة زاخرة فؤاد مينا 65 سنة وترك زوجة عمرها 20 سنة وطفلا في الثالثة من عمره .
 4- مكين مسعد فام الفلاح 45 سنة ترك أرملة 45 سنة وهو الذي طرق الإرهابيون باب بيته .
 5- كميل فتحي بخيت فلاح 38 سنة أعزب .
 6- مجدي صادق غبريال 20 سنة دبلوم صنايع . 
 7- خلف شكري نصير 35 سنة سائق .
 8- جامع شكري نصير 38 سنة فلاح ومأساة قرية الأقباط جديرة بوقفة حاسمة ضد العدوان على المواطنين العزل الأبرياء .
 21/3/1996
 محاصرة الإرهابيين 
قامت أجهزة الأمن بمحاصرة أوكار الإرهابيين في الزراعات والجبال وعلى كل المنافذ البرية والبحرية باستخدام المركبات البرمائية المزودة بأحدث الأسلحة الأتوماتيكية وقامت بمحاصرة منزل الإرهابي محمد عبد الرحمن سلامة وتبادلت إطلاق النار مع بعض المتطرفين وأسفرت المعركة عن مصرع والدة المتطرف زينب حسن علام سن 60 وحميدة حسن علام خالة المتطرف كما هاجمت أجهزة الأمن منطقة جبل البدارى التي اتخذها المتطرفون وكرا للإختباء ومركز الإنطلاق في عملياتهم الإرهابية ونشبت معركة بين الطرفين أسفرت عن مصرع أمين الشرطة السيد صالح من قوة مباحث أمن الدولة والمتطرف أبو الحمد أحمد محمد شحاته .
 تجدد أعمال العنف الدموي ضد الأقباط - مذبحة عزبة الأقباط 
في مواجهة جديدة من العنف وفي ليلة السبت 24 من فبراير 1996م اقتحمت مجموعة مسلحة عزبة الأقباط بالعثمانية مركز البدارى والتي تقع على بعد 35 كيلو متر جنوب شرق أسيوط وبينما كان يقف خلف شكري نصير 38 سنة (فلاح من مواطني عزبة الحاج أحمد بالقرب من قرية عزبة الأقباط يقفوا مع نجار القرية زكي توفيق يونان ومعهم زكي توفيق ابن النجار فوجئوا بثلاثة رجال يقف أحدهم على مقربة من الاثنين الآخرين اللذين بادر كل منهما برفع ذيل جلبابه وأخرج من داخله بندقية آلية وأطلق الاثنان النار على الواقفين فسقطوا على الفور صرعى واستدار أحدهما إلى مدخل البيت وهوى .
 تنديد المركز للحوادث الدامية بكفر دميان وعزبة الأقباط 
يندد مركز حقوق الإنسان المصري لتدعيم الوحدة الوطنية بالمذبحة التي وقعت مساء أمس الأول بعزبة الأقباط العثمانية بمدينة البدارى بأسيوط بواسطة عناصر من الجماعة الإسلامية والذين اقتحموا منازل القرية وأطلقوا الرصاص على المواطنين الأقباط العزل بطريقة عشوائية باستخدام الأسلحة الآلية وأسفرت المذبحة عن استشهاد عدد من الأقباط المصريين .
 وفي نفس الوقت ، قامت الجماعة الإسلامية تساندها عناصر من العامة ، ونهبوا منازل الأقباط بعد أن خلعوا الأبواب والشبابيك وأشعلوا بها النيران وذلك بعزبة ملاك وقرية كفر دميان بمركز الإبراهيمية محافظة الشرقية وذلك لقيام الأقباط المسيحيين ببناء غرفة بجوار الكنيسة لعمل القربان .
 إن جرائم الجماعة الإسلامية تحتاج إلى وقفة صارمة من جانب أبناء مصر جميعا أقباط ومسلمين وعلى الحكومة أن توجه برامجها في التليفزيون والإذاعة والصحافة منددة بهذه الحوادث الإجرامية موضحة أن الرصاص والنيران التي أصابت المواطنين الأقباط أصابت قلب مصر وأن القانون يعطي الحق للأقباط في بناء ما يشاءون أسوة بالمسلمين أبناء الوطن الواحد بدون تمييز فلتقف الحكومة وقفة رجل واحد وتبين أن سياستها مبنية على أن مصر لكل المصريين .
 لقد سبق أن حذر المركز ونبه أيضا إلى ما بثه التليفزيون المصري في برامجه من مسلسلات صبغت بطابع التمييز الطائفي مما شجع العامة على ارتكاب هذه الحوادث فضلا عما بدر من بعض المسئولين من استبعاد الأقباط من الحياة العامة في مصر . 
إن مركز حقوق الإنسان المصري لتدعيم الوحدة الوطنية يناشد منظمات حقوق الإنسان في مصر ورجال الصحافة ونواب مصر وكافة المسئولين أبناء مصر المخلصين للوقوف إلى جانبه للقضاء على كافة أشكال التمييز في جميع المجالات في مصر بين أبناء الوطن الواحد ، ولتكن دماء الشهداء ثمنا أخيرا للقضاء على كافة مظاهر التمييز.*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*تل ثمانية من الأقباط مذبحة عذبة داود - نجع حمادى - قنا 13/3/1997 م

 العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية تقتل ثمانية من الأقباط  مذبحة عذبة داود - نجع حمادى - قنا 13/3/1997 م 
 تقرير حقوق الإنسان فى مصر 

http://servant13.net/copt/copt43.htm *​

*
 مذبحة عزبة داود - نجح حمادى قنا 13/3/1997م
في مساء الخميس 13/3/1997 قام ثلاثة من أفراد الجماعة الإسلامية بإطلاق الرصاص بطريقة عشوائية على أهالي عزبة داود بنجع حمادى قنا بعد فشلهم في إطلاق الرصاص على كنيسة الأنبا شنودة بقرية البهجورة ونقطة شرطة بها بسبب كثافة الحراسة الأمنية حولهما فأطلقوا الرصاص على أشخاص تصادف وجودهم داخل محمل ترزي وواصلوا السير وأطلقوا الرصاص على أشخاص يجلسون أمام منزلهم وجاءت الرصاصات الغادرة لتحصد 12 شهيدا دفعة واحدة وهم : -

 1- جاد الله منصور جبره 50 سنة ترزي
 2- وجيه عوض الله سعيد 36 سنة عامل
 3- مكرم ناصر جورجيوس 20 سنة ترزي
 4- تامر قديس خليل 60 سنة تاجر البان
 5- شفيق زكي ميخائيل 55 سنة مزارع
 6- ثروت عبده سوريال 40 سنة موظف
 7- شمعون سيفين عطا الله 36 سنة عامل
 8- سمير لبيب يونان -- --
 9- جابر محمد يونس 55 سنة عامل
 10- صلاح محمد عبيد 45 سنة خفير
 11- فاضل محمد حنفي 50 سنة ترزي
 12- بكري ياسين عمر 40 سنة خفير .

 حصاد العنف من أبو قرقاص إلى عزبة داود بنجع حمادى
1- لم تجف الدموع على الحادث الإجرامي الجنادري الأليم على زهور وزهرات من أبناء مصر قتلوا أثناء صلاتهم لله بكنيسة الشهيد العظيم مار جرجس بالفكرية أبو قرقاص وهي جريمة عنصرية دينية .
 2- ولكن يوم الجمعة الموافق 7/3/1997 أخرج جمهرة من المصلين بمسجد الخطبة بقرية التمساحية مركز القوصية أسيوط وعلى رأسهم مأذون القرية الشيخ عبد الرؤوف موسى أحمد والمزارع سامي رياض الغزالي وآخرون واتجهوا إلى كنيسة القرية واعتدوا عليها بضربها بالحجارة ونهبوا بعض منازل ومحلات الأقباط المسيحيين بالقرية واعتدوا عليهم بالضرب أيضا وذلك لتصرر الإسلاميين من وجود صليب أعلى بناء الكنيسة وتم احتواء الموقف وديا وسياسيا وأمنيا .

 كنيسة الأمير تادرس المشرقي
وفي مساء الخميس 13/3/1997 قام ثلاثة من أفراد الجماعة الإسلامية بإطلاق الرصاص بطريقة عشوائية على هالي عزبة داود بنجح حمادى قنا بعد فشلهم في إطلاق الرصاص على كنيسة الأنبا شنودة قرية البهجورة ونقطة الشرطة بها بسبب كثافة الحراسة الأمنية حولهما فأطلقوا الرصاص على أشخاص تصادف وجودهم داخل محل ترزي وواصلوا السير وأطلقوا الرصاص على أشخاص يجلسون أمام منزلهم وجاءت الرصاصات الغادرة لتحصد 12 شهيدا دفعة واحدة وهم : جاد الله منصور جبره 50 سنة ترزي - وجيه عوض الله سعيد 36 سنة عامل - مكرم ناظر جورجيوس 20 سنة ترزي - تامر قديس خليل 60 سنة تاجر البان - شفيق زكي ميخائيل 55 سنة مزارع - ثروت عبده سوريال 40 سنة موظف - شمعون سيفين عطا الله 36 سنة عامل - جابر محمد يونس 55 سنة عامل - صلاح محمد عبيد 45 سنة خفير - فاضل محمد حنفي 50 سنة ترزي - بكري ياسين عمر 40 سنة خفير - سمير لبيب يونان . 
ويرجع مركز حقوق الإنسان المصري للوحدة الوطنية تفشي تلك الأعمال الإرهابية بسبب المناخ الذي نعيش فيه والذي لا نعفيه من مسئولية تشجيع التعصب الذي يفرز الكراهية التي تلد بدورها العنف ويكون الرد العملي بإطلاق حرية بناء الكنائس ودور العبادة وإصدار قانون للحقوق المدنية للأقباط يسمح لهم بالانخراط في الوظائف والمراكز القيادية وبما يسمح بوصول 80 نائب قبطي لمجلس النواب بما يشابه قانون الحقوق المدنية للملونين بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية . 
 15/3/1997*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*أعتداء المسلمين على كنيسة السيدة العذراء

 قرية بنى والمس - محافظة المنيا  بمصر - صباح الأحد 10/ 2/2002 م *​

*
جاء فى - تقرير مصر - تقرير الحرية الدينية العالمي لعام 2004 م - الصادر عن مكتب الديمقراطية ، حقوق الإنسان ، والعمل فى عام 2002 ، هاجم بعض السكان المسلمين كنيسة فى قرية بنى والمس وأحدثوا بعض التلفيات ‏.‏ فى عام 2003 ، قامت الحكومة بتمويل إصلاح الكنيسة ، وأعادت فتحها رسمياً فى يونيو 2003 " 


 كما ذكر مركز الكلمة لحقوق الإنسان حادثة هجوم المسلمين على كنيسة تم تجديدها بموافقة الحكومة فقال بيان المركز : " يتابع مركز الكلمة لحقوق الانسان بقلق بالغ تزايد حدة التعصب الطائفى فى محافظة المنيا بصعيد مصر حيث قام مواطنون مسلمون صباح يوم الاحد الماضى برشق كنيسة قبطية (جديدة) بالحجارة بقرية بنى واللمس مركز مغاغة التابع لمحافظة المنيا واضرام النار فيها مما اسفر عن حرق الكنيسة بالكامل وخمسة عشر منزلا مملوكة لاقباط كما قاموا باشعال النار فى السيارة الخاصة باسقف المدينة (الانبا اغاثون) ولم يتدخل الامن الا مؤخرا لحماية الاسقف وراعى الكنيسة ونقلهما فى سيارة الشرطة بعيدا عن الغوغاء الذين تظاهروا خارج الكنيسة مطالبين بهدم المنارة وعدم دق الاجراس ورغم ان الكنيسة حصلت على ترخيص بالبناء بعد عدة موافقات روتينية وتحدد لبدء افتتاحها يوم الاحد العاشر من فبراير 2002 الا ان اهالى القرية من المسلمين حرضوا مجموعة من الصبية الصغار بالقاء الحجارة داخل الكنيسة وكذلك انابيب بوتاجاز مشتعلة لاضرام النار فيها 0وقد سبقت تلك الاحداث قبل اسبوع واحد قيام مجموعة من الاهالى المسلمين باتلاف زراعات ثلاثة أفدنه من البصل والثوم مملوكة للمسيحيين والذين تقدموا بشكواهم لمركز الشرطة الا ان احدا من الامن لم يحرك ساكنا ويرى مركز الكلمة لحقوق الانسان ان عدم تحرك الامن فى الوقت المناسب لواْد هذه الفتنه فى مهدها امر يثير الشك والريبة لاسيما وقد اتصل اسقف المدينة بمسئولى الامن بالمحافظة لابلاغهم بميعاد الصلاة وافتتاح الكنيسة 0ويحذر المركز من التهوين من الامر او من تجاهلوسائل الاعلام له حتى لا تتكرر مأساة قرية الكشح وتدخل البلاد فى مستنقع الطائفية " 

 *************************************

وهذه هو ما حدث قامت قرية بنى والمس بتجديد الكنيسة الوحيدة التى بها , وذهب نيافة النبا أغاثون أسقف مغاغة والعدوة لتدشينها للصلاو فيها وفوجئ أثناء الصلاة بإقتحام العصابات الإسلامية ومعهم الغوغاء والعامة للكنيسة وقيامهم برشق الكنيسة ومن فيها بالحجارة والزلط بطريقة شرسة , 
 الخســـــــــــائر 
وقامت مجموعة أخرى من المسلمين بتسلق المنارتين ونزع الصلبان والجرس وقاموا بتهشيم بعض النوافذ المصنوعة من المصيص التى تزين المنارتين وإلقائها على الأرض وتعدوا على المصلين , بينما قام مسلمون آخرون بإقتحام الكنيسة وأشعلوا النيران من داخلها وقاموا بتهشيم بعض المقاعد والأثاث بالطابق الثانى . 
 وهجم آخرين من عصابات الإسلام على منازل الأقباط المجاورة الذين اصيبوا بالرعب والهلع وقام المسلمين بسرقتها ونهبها وتدمير مالم يسرقوه , أما عن الكنيسة التى قام الأقباط بتجديديها . 
 وقام المسلمون بحرق ثلاث عربات ملاكى خاصة وهى مملوكة لكل من : عربة ماركة نيسان تخص الأنبا أغاثون أسقف مغاغة والعدوة - عربة ماركة بيجو تخص القمص سرجيوس راعى كنيسة مار جرجس بهيليوبوليس - عربة ماركة شاهين تخص العميد بحرى متقاعد أسحق سرجيوس - كما قاموا بتدمير سياراتين مينى باص . 

 وقام المسلمين بحرق 13 منزلاً - 5 سيارات - إصابة 11 مواطنا 

 الجــــــــــرحى 

وقالت الشرطة المصرية إن هجوم المسلمين على الكنيسة أوقع أربعة جرحى بينهم ثلاثة مسلمين هم الشرطي محمد علي والطفل محمد رضا (10 أعوام) وعبد الجواد الشمروخ (20 عاما) والقبطي مجدي يوسف - ولكن قالت المصادر المسيحية أكددت أن عدد الإصابات فى صفوف الأقباط 11 قبطياً .
 مناوشات العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية كمخطط قبل الهجوم على الكنيسة 

** قامت عصابات الإسلام قبل الهجوم على الكنيسة بيومين بالإعتداء على مزرعة ثوم وإتلافها وحرقها كما حرقوا آلة رى موتور بأرض زراعية خاصة بالأخ لوقاً شقيق الأب سرجيوس كاهن كنيسة مار جرجس (بهليوبوليس) بمصر الجديدة . 

** علمت أجهزة المخابرات الوثيقة بالأمن بتحرك عصابات الإسلام وتخطيطهم المسبق للهجوم على الكنيسة الجديدة أثناء الإحتفال بتدشينها وكل ما فعلته أنها أرسلت ضابط ومعه أثنين من المخبرين قبل الإعتداء بـ 48 ساعة إلى الكنيسة ثم غادرها الساعة التاسعة قبل بدء الإحتفالات , فلماذا أرسلته ولماذا غادر المكان ؟!!! 

 ** إعلان ساعة الصفر بإطلاق الجهاد من ميكروفون الجامع المجاور بعبارة فى منتهى الخطورة هى : " الله أكبر ... الجهاد يا إسلام .. ضد الكفـــــار .. بالطول بالعرض هانجيب الكنيسة الأرض " وبعد أن كرر هذه العبارات أكثر من مرة أنهى نداءه بالجهاد بجملة : " النصرة للإسلام " وكانت هذه علامة بداية عصابات الإسلام الشرس والوحشى على الأقباط الآمنين . 

 ** بدأت الأحداث الساعة التاسعة صباحاً وأستمرت حتى الثانية عشرة ظهراً عندما حضرت اجهزة الأمن وتمكنت من السيطرة على الأحداث بعد أكثر من ثلاث ساعات من إندلاعها على الرغم من أن قرية بنى واللمس تبعد عن نقطة شرطة قرية ساقولا بحوالى 2 كيلومتر وعن مدينة مغاغة 22 كيلومتر , وبكل أسف فى كل الحوادث السابقة يكون تكثيف الأمن بعد وقوع الحادث وليس وقائياً قبل حدوثه 0 راجع جريدة وطنى 17/2/2002 م ) 

 وقالت جريدة الأهالى : أن عضواً بمجلس الشعب لعب دور المحرض فى أعمال الشغب فى مغاغة 

وفى صحيفة صوت المة يقول اللواء مصطفى عبد القادر وزير التنمية المحلية معلقاً على الحادث بأنه : " لعب عيال " فماذا جرى لمصر ( راجع جريدة وطنى 24/2/2002 م ) ص 5

 ذكر نيافة الحبر الجليل النبا اغاثون قائلاً : ط نصحنى البعض بمغادرة الكنيسة ودخولى بنك الإئتمان القريب منها , وقد أستقبلنى موظفوا البنك بحفاوة شديدة ورأيت منهم أخلاقاً حميدة مصرية أصيلة , ولكن بكل أسف ألتف المتشددون بالبنك يطالبون بقتل رئيس الكفار , ولذلك اتعجب وأتسائل ماذا جرى لمصر " ( راجع جريدة وطنى 17/2/2002 م ص 4)*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*جوم عصابات الإسلام على قرية جرزا مركز العياط محافظة الجيزه

 يوم 7/ 11 /2003 م - فى 8/11/ 2003م   

 حـــى على الجهــــــــــــــــــــاد*​

*
العجيب ان هذه الحادثة تمت فى شهر رمضان الذى هو المفروض أن هذا الشهر عند المسلمين هو شهر تعبد وصلاة وصيام , ويتعارض ايضاً مع موائد الوحدة الوطنية التى يجتمع حولها مسيحيون ومسلمون .
 وقرية جزرا قرية يسكنها حوالى 30 ألف نسمه منهم 1500 شخص مسيحى . 


 التخطيط المسبق لعصابات الإسلام بالهجوم على المسيحيين : 

*** سبق هجوم العصابات الكثسف على اقباط قرية جزرا إعتداءات متفرقة وقعت فى يوليو 2003 م فقد حرقت عصابات افسلام أحد المحلات التجارية وسيارة وممتلكات للمسيحيين وبالطبع عند إبلاغ هذه الوقائع للبوليس اتهم البوليس صاحب المحل التجارى وصاحب السيارة بإفتعال الحريق والمسئولية عنه حتى يحمون أعضاء عصابات الإسلام فى مصر . 

 *** يعيش المسيحيين فى جزء من اجزاء القرية فوجئوا بإنقطاع الكهرباء عن الحى الذى يسمنون فيه وذلك من حوالى الساعة 7 مساء يوم الجمعة فى شهر نوفمبر , ثم سمعوا أصـــوات صياح وهتافات تقول : " حى على الجهاد " ثم ظهرت مجموعات لا حصر لها من جماعات الإسلام قدرت بحوالى 5000 مسلم يملأون طرق القرية يحملون فى أيديهم أسلحة الجهاد من سكاكين وبلط وفؤوس واسلحة نارية والبعض يحمل جراكن مملوءة بالبترول . 

 *** ثم قام هؤلاء البرابرة كالإعصار المدمر يخربون ويدمرون ويحرقون ويهاجمون كل ما يصادفونه فى طريقهم من زراعات ومحال ومساكن المسيحيين وإتلاف وتكسير , ولكنهم كانوا قبل أن يفعلوا هذه الأشياء يسرقونها أولاً , كما سرقوا ماشية المسيحييين وأغنامهم وطيورهم التى يقتاتون عليها . 

 *** وأستمرت أحداث السرقة والسلب والنهب حتى الساعة العاشرة مساء فتوقفت وهرع الضحايا المسيحيين إليها يطلبون حمايتها وإجراء العدل فأدلوا بأسماء وأوصاف المعتدين عليهم والمعروفين لديهم حتى يتم القصاص , وترجع المسروقات لأصحابها القباط المسيحيين وقامت قوات المن فعلاً بإلقاء القبض على عدد من المجرمين ولكن الأمر الغريب أنها افرجت عنهم فيما بعد وضاع الحق فى بلد تحكمها شريعة الإسلام إذ لم يكن فيها عدلاً . 

 *** وكان هناك تعتيماً إعلامياً كاملاً عن أحداث قرية جزرا , ولم يصدر بيان رسمى بحصر المصابيين والخسائر والتلفيات حتى لا يصدر أى حديث بالتعويض الزهيد الذى تدفعه الحكومة فى تقصيرها عن حماية ممتلكات وأمن المواطنين , ليظل القبطى ذليلاً فى وطن آباءه يعامل معاملة العبيد تضيع زراعاتهم وتجارتهم وحرفهم وتسرق مواشيهم وحيواناتهم وطيورهم ومنازلهم ويقتلون ويجرحون بدون أدنى اهتمام من الدولة , وهذا بغض النظر عن الرعب والهلع الذين يعيشون فيه ليلاً نهاراً من سطوة عصابات الإسلام .

 أسر مسلمة تحمى بعض المسيحيين من عصابات الإسلام : 

قام الجيران المسلمين اثناء هجوم عصابات الإسلام بنجدة أخوتهم المسيحيين وحاولوا غيقاف المهزلة ولكنهم لهول المفاجأة فشلوا فى غيقاف الأندفاع الأهوج المجنون , ولم يكن فى أستطاعتهم شئ سوى المعاونة فى حماية المسنين والأطفال ونقل المصابيين وإطفاء الحرائق . ( راجع جريدة وطنى بتاريخ 23 /11/2003 م )*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*قرية كفر سلامة التابعه لمركز منيا القمح محافظة الشرقية شرق الدلتا المصرية *​


*
 فى يوم 12 / 12/ 2005 م قرية كفر سلامة التابعه لمركز منيا القمح محافظة الشرقية شرق الدلتا المصرية 

بدأ الأخوان المسلمون الأم الروحية لتنظيم القاعدة العالمى بمجرد نجاحهم فى أنتخابات مجلس الشعب بالإشتراك مع أمن الدولة فى إبادة المسيحية فى مصر فقد تعمد مسلم بإفتعال مشاجرة مع مسيحى وكان هذا تدبير مخطط له مسبقاً حيث تقوم عصابات الإخوان المسلمين بعد ذلك بما يسمى بالإنتقام وبدأت عصابات الإخوان المسلمين بالهجوم على المسيحيين فى القرية فى غياب أمن الدولة والبوليس 

 وبدأت عصابات الإخوان عملياتها العنصرية بقيام أعضائها من المسلمين بحرق منازل المسيحيين فحرقوا اكثر من سبعه عشر منزلا فى يومين وحرقت محلات وسرقت ممتلكاتهم قبل الحرق كما وسرقت اموالهم والان يرقد المصابين بالمستشفيات وهرب المسيحيين الناجين بانفسهم من البلدة تحت سمع وبصر الحكومة المصرية - ثلاثة ايام وأمن الدولة تحت أوامر عصابات الإخوان المسلمين فى صمت تام هذا هو نتيجة الإنتخابات فى مصر . 
عمليات القتل المنظم للاقباط في قرية سلامة ابراهيم مركز منيا القمح الشرقية وهم الان بحاجه الي مساعدة عاجلة الاطفال وكبار السن ويتم حرق جميع بيوت المسحيين هناك وحرق مزارعهم وألقاء اثاث بيوتهم فى الترع والمجارى المائية . 
 انها ابادة جماعية علي يد عصبات القتل الاسلامي مع نوم مقصود من الحكومة والمعروف أن تواجد عصابات الإخوان المسلمين قوى فى الشرقية فى مصر 
*​

*
 بقلم المستشار د / نجيب جبرائيل 

 رئيس منظمة الإتحاد المصرى لحقوق الإنسان *​

*
 بيان هام من المستشار نجيب جبرائيل 
 إستمرار مسلسل هدم وتخريب وحرق المنازل . 

 أقباط قرية كفر سلامة التابعه لمركز منيا القمح محافظة الشرقية

 محافظة الشرقية - كنيسة أبو سيفين 

تأسف منظمة الإتحاد المصرى لحقوق الإنسان الإعتداءات الهمجية التى وقعت أمس على محلات ومنازل الأقباط قرية كفر سلامة إبراهيم " كنيسة أبى سيفين " مركز منيا القمح محافظة الشرقية , كما أفاد القس دوماديوس كاهن كنيسة أبى سيفين وما رصدته المنظمة من أنه أثر مشادة وإحتكاك حاد بين مواطنان أحدهما مسيحى والآخر مسلم توفى على أثرها الأخير لا تتعلق بنزاع طائفى قام على أثرها أهالى البلدة من المسلمين بتحطيم محل مايكل للبقالة وتخريب وهدم منازل سليمان بخيت وجورج نجيب وقدرى دميان وتهيب المنظمة والسلطات الأمنية أن تدارك هذا الموقف والعمل أو الحد من تصعيد الأمور وحماية منازل ومحلات الأقباط وسرعة القبض على هؤلاء المجرمين الهماجين . 
*​


*
 الأمين العام / حسن أسماعيل       

 رئيس المنظمة / الدكتور المستشار / نجيب جبرائيل 

 جلسه صلح أحكامها تهريج لترجيح كفة المسلمين *​


*
وكانت جلسة الصلح بين الأقباط والمسلمين فى كفر سلامة التي حضرها كل من سكرتير عام محافظة الشرقية ومأمور مركز منيا القمح تعد أعمال تمييز تمت ضد مواطنين مسيحيين بسبب الدين واعتداء علي حرية الإنسان في الاعتقاد. وانتقدت الجماعة الحكم الذي انتهت اليه جلسة الصلح واسفر عن الزام العائلات المسيحية بالقرية بسداد مبلغ خمسائة ألف جنيه كدية لأهل أحد أبناء القرية والذي توفي علي اثر مشاجرة بين عائلتين من القرية احداهما مسيحية والأخري مسلمة، وإخراج الاسرة المسيحية من القرية لكون أحد افرادها هو المشتبه فيه واجبارها علي بيع العقارات المملوكة لهم لأبناء القتيل .*​ 

*شريعة الإسلام ليس بها عــــــــــــــــــــــــدلا*​

*
شريعة الإسلام ليس فيها عدلاً , كانت أحداث عنف قد نشبت بقرية كفر سلامة بمركز منيا القمح بمحافظة الشرقية بين عائلتين بالقرية وأفضت إلي سقوط أحد أبناء القرية قتيلاً وعلي اثر ذلك قام بعض المواطنين بإضرام النيران في عدد من منازل المسيحيين بالقرية ولم تلتفت جلسة الصلح إلى ما قام به المسلمون من حرق وإتلاف ممتلكات المسيحيين فى القرية ثلاثة أيام نهب وحرق وسرقة بلا عقاب وبدون تدخل من رجال الأمن , إذا هذا الحكم الجائر يمثل عنصرية الدين الإسلامى وعدم عدالته لأنه إذا كان هناك قتلاً كان المسلمين أعدموا المسيحى ولكن لمجرد إشتباه بالقتل ودية وغيرها هذا تحايل ومحاولة الإستيلاء على اموال وممتلكات الآخرين يا مسلمين .*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*مخبر فى القسم - خطف ومحاولة قتل وشهادات طبية مزورة وتلفيق قضايا وشهود زور

هل هذا فعلاً يحدث فى مصر يا سيادة وزير الداخلية الفوضى تجتـــاح مصر من مخبر فى القسم - خطف ومحاولة قتل وشهادات طبية مزورة وتلفيق قضايا وشهود زور .. و.. و .. ؟*​

*
 بقلم عماد فيلبس ميخائيل
 اســــــتـغـاثـــة إلى سعادة معالي اللواء وزير الداخلية تحية طيبة وبعد 
 مقدمه لسيادتكم عماد فيلبس ميخائيل مقيم باسوان واعمل رئيس شركه ومحلىالمختار

مكتب أ/ مها ميخائيل المحامية تاريخ 25/4/2005 الساعة 9.50م تقريبا اتصل شخص يدعى عبد الستار محمود مكي مقيم بارمنت وشقيقه يعمل مخبر بقسم أرمنت اسمه عبد الرؤوف محمود مكي كان هذا الشخص قد علمت انه قد اشترى سيارتي التي كان قد تم الإبلاغ عن سرقتها فى عام1998 ولم يتم العثورعليها حتى تاريخ الاتصال التليفوني الذي كان من شخص يدعىمحمد احمد سليمان مقيم بدراو يطالبني بدفع مبلغ 12200ج حتى يسلمني السيارة خاصتي ولم استجيب وفشلت المحاولات من إثبات اتهام ضده أو معرفه مكان السيارة ولما لم ينال منى قام ببيع السيارة للمدعو عبد الستار وهذا الشخص الذي اشترىالسيارة من سالف الذكر قد فشل طوال فترة زمنيه من أن أقوم ببيع السيارة له هذه السيارة قيمتها 96600ج وهى الآن سعرها حوالي 70000ج وذلك لسعر سنه الموديل وبعد محاولات كثيرة كان دائما جوابي إني لا اعلم عن السيارة شيئا وأنى مبلغ بسرقتها وقد تكون قد ارتكب بها جرائم فانا لا أبيع منقول إلا بعد استلامي له بموجب محضر رسمي 0 

 جريمة سرقة عربية وخطف قبطى وأعتداء وتهديد بالقتل وأبتزاز 

وأثناء قيامي بشراء خبز لابنتي الطالبة من السوبرماركت المتواجد بمنطقتي وأثناء دخولي باب العمارة وجدت المدعو عبد الستار يناديني عاوزك شوية فقلت له عاوز إيه قال لي عاوزك نخلص موضوع بيع السيارة لى ان ادفعتفلوس لمحمد احمد سليمان فقلت طيب وانا مالى انا عربيتى ثمنها 70000جنيه ان السيارة ليست فى حيازتى لسة فى اجراءات لتسلمها علشان ابيعها لمااستلمها سوف ابيعها فى لحظه التف من حولى ثلاثه غيرة وقاموا بالتعدى على بالضرب الشديد وتم ربطى ووضعى بداخل سيارة تحمل لوحات معدنيه نقل قنا وخرجوا بى عن طريق اسوان الصحراوى وفى الطريق نزل واحد منهم ليشرب من سبيل بالطريق الصحراوى ولما شعروا ان هناك سيارة قادمه بضوء عالى خشوا وتركوه بالجبل والذى تم القبض عليه موجب الصدفه ثم توجهوا بى الى نواحى اسنا ولا اعلم تحديدا فين ودخلوا بى داخل حجرة فى وسط مزارع وربطوا عنقى ورجلى بشاشين الذى يلفونه على روسهم وعلقونى وضعوا سكينا فى عنقى وهددونى ان لم اوقع على ايصالات امانه لن يتركونى وليس هذا فحسب بل ان سياره اخرى فى اسوان سوف نبلغها باحضار زوجتك ومن شده خوفى وترويعى استجبت للتهديد وقمت بالتوقيع وبعدها قال لى عبد الستار ان جيت معاى لقسم ارمنت واستلمت السيارة بتاعتك وطلعيت معايا للشهر العقارى وقمت ببيعها لى سوف ارسلك الىاسوان بسياره وترجع بيتك وان لم تفعل انت الخسران فقلت لهم انا اعملكم كل اللي انتو عاوزينه بس ارحمونى انا عندى سكر وقصور فى الشريان التاجى قالوا طالما حتعمل اللى احنا عاوزينه احنا مش حنعمل حاجه تانى فاخذونى الى مسكن بنواحى ارمنت تقريبا وادخلونى تواليت لخلع ملابسى لكى يخيطونها لانها قد تمزقت من اسر التعذيب وكان معى محمول عادة انة يفصل وفى داخل التوالي تفتحته وابلغت زوج اختى برساله كتابيه مضمونها انى اتخطفت الذى على اثرة تحرك للبلاغ عن جنايه اختطافى وتحرك مشكورا بهمه ليس لها نظير النقيب ايهاب عبد الحليم معاون مباحث قسم اسوان وبتنسيق مع الامن العام والساده مفتشوا امن الدوله باسوان على سرعه العثور على وتم العثور على بعد بحث طويل بمدينه ارمنت واسنا ونواحيهم وتم القبض على عبد الستار وفر الباقين هاربين وكان المخطتفين اربعه منهم واحد الذىتم القبض عليه فى اسوان وثلاثه كانوا برفقتى بالسياره وذاد عليم واحد بارمنت قام بضربى واحضر معه ختامه وقام بتبصيم صابعى على الايصالات وقام باحتجازى وكان معه خمسه اخرون وقد تم ترحيل المتهم الاول عبد الستار الى اسوان للنيابه المختصه بقيد المحضر رقم 7527/2005جنح قسم اسوان التى امرت بحبسه 4ايام ثم تم تجديد حبسه 15يوم ثم اخلى سبيله يوم خروجى من المستشفى ومن هذا التوقيت انا واسرتى نروع ونهدد وقد تم عمل محضر قيد بقسم اسوان برقم3 احوال الفسم فى17/7/2005 *​


*هل صحيح هذا يحدث فى مصر - تلفيق التهم يتم بسهولة فى مصر يا سيادة وزير الداخلية ؟*​
*
والى الان نحن مهددين والعجيب ان بعض الضباط من عشائرهم يساعدونهموقدعلمت من رئيس مباحث قسم اسوان بان المتهم عبد الستار قد ادعى على وشقيقى باننى توجهت لارمنت وقمت بالاعتداء عليه بالضرب وقيد المحضر برفم 9929/2005جنح ارمنت العجيب ان هذا الاعتداء المزعوم والباطل وتقرير طبى باطل وحتى لو توافركما يدعون شهود باطلين فانهم يعتذون بان الدين امرهم بان ينصر اخاهم ظالما اومظلوما ياناس ارحمونا من البطل وهذا الفساد العجيب انى سمعت ان النيابه العامهاعتبرت هذا البلاغ شروع فى قتل واصبح المجنى عليه متهما بالباطل والمتهم واعوانه اصبح مجنى عليه يالا الهول ياله من بطل واستهانه بالله اليس من اسمائه الحق اعلموا واعملوا على الحق يادعاه الحق وحصن العداله اين معقوليه البلاغ وماذا سوف احصد بهذا الاعتداء وماهى مدى الكيديه التى اشارت لهما بان بهذاالبلاغ سوف يكون قهرا اخر لى لكى اتنازل عن حقى المصون بقوة الدستور والقانون والعجيب ان سيارتى مضبوطه بالقسم اخشى للذهاب لاستلامها او ارسال احدلاستلامها ويتعرضون له لذا نرفع شكوانا لراعى امنواستقرارمصر لرفع هذاالسطوه عنى وعن اسرتى شاكرين لسيادتكم حسن سهركمورعايتكم وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام ,,,,,*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*الهجـوم الدموى على المصليين الأقباط بالأسكندرية فى يوم جمعة ختام الصوم 

 حكومة مصر تسمى الإجرام ألإسلامى القرآنى إختلال عقلى*​






​













​

*
فى يوم جمعة ختام الصوم الأربعينى شهر أبريل 14/4/2006 م فى الساعة العاشرة صباحآ أكد شاهد عيان عن هجوم العصابات الإسلامية التى تشتهر بها الأسكندرية على كنيسة القدسين بسيدى بشر الأسكندرية أثناء القداس قتل رجل عجوز أسمه نصحى عطا جرس وجرح مسيحيان آخرين المصاب الأول رجل مسن بالمعاش اسمه قزمان توفيق المصاب الثاني محامي شاب اسمه مايكل بسادة فى الصورة الجانبية دماء امسيحيين تروى أرض مصر 

 حيث قام محمود صلاح عبد الرازق بأستعمال السيف للهجوم الإرهابى الإسلامى على الأقباط والمهاجمين خرجوا مدججين بالأسلحة البيضاء من الجامع المجاور وعندما طارده الشباب القبطى ركب عربية مرسيدس خضراء وهذا دليل على أنها مدبرة ومخطط لها .

قامت عصابات الإسكندرية الإسلامية الإجرامية اليوم الصباح فى التاسعه هجم مسلمون مسلحون مسلمون على ثلاث كنائسنا بالاسكندريه وهم كنيسة القديسين بسيدى بشروقد وكنيسه مارجرجس التحرير وكنيسى مارجرجس بالحضرة واستشهد مسيحياً بعد ان دفع المجرم سيفه فى داخل طحال المسيحى وأدارالسيف حتى تفتت , فى الصورة الجانبية أبن الشهيد نصحى عطا جرس يصرخ من الألم . 

كان عسكري الخدمه افضل متفرج لما حدث بل أنه كان يضحك . ووقف موقف المتفرج للشخص و هو يقتل الاقباط و لم يفعل شئ و دعه يهرب بجريمته بل أنه رفع السلاح وهدد بضرب الأقباط بالرصاص عندما حاولوا الإمساك بالمجرم عندما حاولوا أمساك الجانى وقال ليس عندي امر بأطلاق النار على المجرم , وقد قبض البوليس على شخص مسلم وقد لفق له التهمة حتى لا يقبض على الجانى الحقيقى .

 ويوحى تنسيق الهجوم أنه كان هناك تخطيط مسبق ولم تجهضة أمن الدولة لحماية الأقباط 

 الصورة الجانبية تهتك فى اجهزة الداخلية للجسم نتيجة جرح بالسيف المحمدى . 

وتأتى هذا الإعتداءات بعد يومين فقط من أطلاق أجهزة الأمن لـ 950 من السجون رجال العصابات الإسلامية وجماعات الإسلام الخطرين كالجهاد التى تعتبر فرع من تنظيم القاعدة 

 وذكر أحد المصابين للجزيرة أن شخصاً كان يحمل سيفين هاجمه رافعا شعارات تقول "لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله ,, فداك يا رسول الله " وهذا معناه أن المسلم يقدم نفسه ذبيحة لـ محمد فهل محمد إله مجرد سؤال . وذكرت مصادر الشرطة أن عددا من المصابين في حال خطر

 وفى الصورة الجانبية جرح السيف الغائر فى يد أحد الأقباط 

وقالت وكالة الـ بى بى سى : " هاجم ثلاثة رجال مسلحين بالسكاكين المصلين في ثلاثة كنائس قبطية في مدينة الاسكندرية اثناء اقامة قداس يوم الجمعة. , وقالت مصادر في الشرطة المصرية إن شخصا واحدا قتل واصيب 17 بجراح جراء هذه الهجمات. 
 واضاف المسؤولون ان الشرطة لم تتمكن من اعتقال أي من الجناة، وان التحقيق في الحادث ما زال مستمرا, وقد تجمع مئات الاقباط الغاضبين خارج الكنائس المستهدف عقب الحوادث. 
 والكنائس المستهدفة هي كنيسة القديسين في وسط المدينة حيث اصيب عشرة مصلين، وكنيسة مار جرجس القريبة منها حيث اصيب ثلاثة، وكنيسة اخرى في ابو قير حيث اصيب اربعة مصلين بجراح
 وزارة الداخلية فقالت في بيان أن المهاجم "تم ضبطه أثناء محاولته دخول الكنيسة (الثالثة) الكائنة بشارع عمر لطفي (كنيسة السيدة العذراء) دائرة قسم باب شرق." 
 وذكرت الوزارة أن المهاجم يدعى محمود صلاح الدين عبد الرازق (28 عاما) ويعمل في محل للحلوى في الإسكندرية وأنه "مصاب باضطراب نفسي". 
 وأضافت الوزارة أن المعتدي أصاب ثلاثة من المصلين داخل كنيسة مار جرجس ثم جرح ثلاثة آخرين داخل كنيسة القديسين. 
ونقلت وكالة رويترز عن مسئول بوزارة الداخلية قوله أن المرض العقلي الذي يعاني منه محمود صلاح الدين هو سبب الاعتداءات وأنه لا يوجد دافع سياسي وراءها. 

 تحريات المباحث أشارت إلى أن المتهم يقيم بجوار الكنيسة الأولى التي شهدت واقعة الاعتداء وانه الأخ الأكبر لثلاثة أشقاء ووالده متوف، ويعمل بسوبر ماركت مجاور للكنيسة منذ عام تقريباً، وأنه في يوم الحادث قام بفتح المحل بمعاونة ابن مالكه ثم أخذ سكينتين كبيرتين مخصصتين لقطع "البسطرمة" والجبن، وأبلغ نجل المالك انه سيقوم بقطع قالب "لانشون" موضوع بواجهة المحل ثم اختفى
 الكنيسة في حالة غليان شديد لكن ليست هناك مصادمات بين المسلمين والمسيحيين لأن الأمن متواجد 
أما الدكتور كميل صديق، سكرتير المجلس الملي السكندري التابع للكنيسة القبطية، فقد قال في تصريحات لبي بي سي العربية إن "شخصا دخل اليوم صباحا في الساعة 7,55 على المصلين في كنيسة مار جرجس واعتدى على ثلاثة أثناء تأدية الصلاة كنيسة مار جرجس بالحضرة وهناك وبنفس الطريقة سقط ثلاثة مصابين وهم: بطرس ناجي 18 سنة وفادي حنين 45 سنة وحنا إبراهيم عيسي 32 سنة وجميعهم اصيبوا بجروح نافذة بأجسامهم وبعد ساعة جاء خبر آخر وهو تعرض كنيسة القديسين في سيدي بشر للاعتداء وسمعنا أن هناك بعض المناوشات لكنها لم تصل إلى حد الاعتداء وذلك أمام كنيستين في منطقة جنكليز ومنطقة سبورتنغ". 
 وأضاف صديق الذي كان يتحدث من قسم شرطة باب شرق في الإسكندرية أن "الأمن قد قبض على المعتدي وذلك بعد مواجهته وقد تعرف عليه أربعة شهود من كنيسة الحضرة ولكن الأمن قال إن المعتدي قد قام بالاعتداء على الكنيستين لكن شاهد عيان من كنيسة سيدي بشر قال إن هذا الشخص ليس المعتدي مما يعني أن المعتدي على كنيسة سيدي بشر مختلف عمن اعتدى على كنيسة الحضرة". قد وصف صديق المعتدي وقال إنه "شاب قمحي اللون عمره ثلاثين سنة تقريبا وهادئ للغاية وهناك محاولات للقول أنه مختل عقليا لكن هذا كلام سابق لأوانه وليس من اختصاص جهات الأمن ولكن من اختصاص جهات طبية وقضائية". أما مسئولو الشرطة فقد قالوا إن نحو 500 شخص تجمعوا بشكل سلمي أمام كنيسة القديسين حيث لقي المصلي الذي يبلغ عمره 67 عاما حتفه اثر إصابته منددين بالاعتداء.
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*وقال المسؤول إن أحد المصلين بالكنائس توفي على الفور، وأن اثنين من المصابين في حالة خطرة، نقلاً عن الأسوشيتد برس. ويأتي الهجوم قبيل عيد الفصح الذي يحتفل به المسيحيون في الشرق في 23 أبريل/نيسان الحالي، والذي تقام خلاله الصلوات المسيحية بالكنائس يومياً. وعقب الهجمات، تظاهر مئات المسيحيين أمام الكنائس احتجاجاً. وقال شهود إن اشتباكات نشبت بين مسلمين ومسيحيين في ضاحية "سيدي بشر" بالإسكندرية وقد نشرت مجلة القديسين الخاصة بالكنيسة المهاجمة نداء لمساعدتها ضد هذه الهجمات الإرهابية *​ http://www.elkedeseen.org​ * وذكرت وكالة الأنباء الشرق الأوسط خبر الهجوم عصابات الإرهاب الإسلامى الإجرامى على كنائس الإسكندرية فى موضوع بعنوان ك " مصرع شخص وجرح 12 في هجوم على كنائس مصرية "2203 (GMT+04:00) - 14/04/06 وفى نفس اليوم الساعة العاشرة ليلاً : قد قرر الكهنة الإعتصام فى كنيسة القديسين حتى يحضر محافظ الإسكندرية ويفسر ما حدث من هجوم وتقاغس الأمن عن حماية المصليين من ألأقباط وإرسال فاكس إلى رئاسة الجمهوريه بكافة المطالب الإعتصام داخل الكنيسه مع الكل كهنة الإسكندريه. حصل تعدي من مأمور قسم سيدي جابر علي كنيسة العدرا كليوباترا و ده لمجرد ان الكنيسة بتركب بوابة حديد و علي الرغم من ان الكنيسة معاها اذن الأ انه رفض تماما ص كان معاه 3 ضباط و 3 عربيات بوكس *​ * بطريركية الاقباط الارثوذكس بالأسكندرية بيان من مجمع كهنة الأسكندرية والمجلس الملي السكندري*​ * بينما كانت جميع كنائس الأسكندرية تحتفل اليوم الجمعة 14/4/2006 بجمعة ختام الصوم المقدس وفي أثناء الصلاة حدثت اعتداءات على العديد من الكنائس وهي: 1- كنيسة الشهيد العظيم مار جرجس بمنطقة الحضرة التابعة لقسم باب شرقى: أنه في حوالي الساعة الثامنة صباحًا دخل أحد المتطرفين مبنى الكنيسة أثناء الصلاة يحمل آلتين حادتين واحدة في كل يد وقام بالاعتداء على أربعة اشخاص أحدهم في حالة خطرة والآخرين حالتهم الصحية متوسطة وفي أثناء قيامه بالاعتداء كان يردد بعض الهتافات الدينية المتطرفة وفر هاربًا. 2- كنيسة القديسين مار مرقس الرسول والبابا بطرس خاتم الشهداء بسيدي بشر التابعة لقسم المنتزة : والتي تبعد عن الكنيسة الاولى عدة كليو مترات، وفي حوالي الساعة التاسعة والنصف صباح نفس اليوم فؤجئ المصلون داخل الكنيسة بأن أحد المتطرفين يحمل سلاحين واحد في كل يد على رصيف الكنيسة أمام الباب الرئيسي لها وبدأ يطعن المصلين الخارجين من صلاة القداس الأول وهو يهتف بهتافات الجهاد وأصاب ثلاثة أشخاص,أحدهم توفى نتيجة الطعن بالسلاح والآخرين أحدهما إصابته بالغة وقد حاول الشعب الخارج من صلاة القداس القبض عليه فإذ بجندي الحراسة المعين أمام الكنيسة يشهر سلاحه (طبنجة) على المصلين وليس على المعتدي! 3- كنيسة السيدة العذراء والقديس يوحنا الحبيب بمنطقة جناكليس التابعة لقسم الرمل: وفي حوالي الساعة العاشرة والعشر دقائق وهي تبعد تقريبًا عن الكنيسة الثانية بعدة كليو مترات حيث دخل أحد المتطرفين فناء الكنيسة حاملاً آلتين حادتين واحدة في كل يد محاولاً الاعتداء على طفلة صغيرة تقف بجوار جدها الذي حاول أن يمنعه من الاعتداء عليها فسقط على الارض فقام أحد شباب الكنيسة بدفعه بأحد الكراسي ففر هاربًا,ثم حاول الشباب مطاردته حتى منطقة شدس حيث اختفى. 4- كنيسة الشهيد العظيم مار جرجس باسبورتنج التابع لقسم باب شرقى: وأخيراً وفي حوالي الساعة العاشرة والربع صباحاً حاول متطرف آخر أقتحام الكنيسة ولكن باءت محاولته بالفشل. وبالرغم من أن هذه الأحداث المؤسفة والتي تدل على إنه مخطط إرهابي يستهدف جموع المصلين في كنائس الأسكندرية المختلفة في أيام الأعياد المسيحية إلا إننا فؤجننا بتصريحات بعض المسؤلين في وسائل الاعلام المختلفة تُهوِّن من الأمر وتصوره على غير الحقيقة قبل أن تبدأ تحقيقات النيابة العامة, الأمر الذي ادي إلي استياء الشعب القبطي ولا سيما أن هذا السيناريو البغيض يتكرر في كل أحداث الاعتداء على الاقباط سواء بالأسكندرية أو خارجها. لذا فإننا نعلن استنكارنا واستياءنا من مثل هذه الاعتداءات المتكررة والتصريحات التي تعبر عن الاستخفاف بعقول الأقباط ومشاعرهم والعبث بمصير الوطن وذلك لبعدها عن الحقيقة وافتقادها الشفافية. مجمع كهنة الأسكندرية والمجلس الملي السكندري أنباء من مستشفى مارمرقس عن المصابين ***المصابين : + من أبناء الكنيسة ( مايكل بساده – قزمان توفيق) وقد توجهوا بعد الإسعافات السريعة إلى مستشفى شرق المدينة الحكومية وذلك لعمل تقرير طبى بالحالة والأحداث ثم عادوا سريعاً إلى مستشفى مارمرقس وقد دخل مايكل بسادة المصاب بجرح قطعى بساعد اليد اليسرى مع تهتك شديد فى عضلات اليد إلى غرفة العمليات حوالى الساعة 2 وقد تم عمل تصليح للجرح والعضلات المتهتكه وأستكشاف موضعى للجرح تحت مخدر عام وهو الأن بوضع أفضل . + المصاب الثانى قزمان دخل غرفة العمليات حوالى الساعه 30 : 2 وتم عمل أستكشاف للجرح فى البطن تحت مخدر عام وتم إصلاح العضلات وخياطة الجرح وحالته مستقره . + وقد قام اطباء من مستشفى الكنيسة بإسعاف الحالتين.... + وقد قام السيد وزير الصحة ومساعد وزير الصحة بالإتصال بمدير مستشفى مارمرقس و عرض تقديم العون وإرسال طائره هليكوبتر من القاهرة لمستشفى مصطفى كامل بفريق أطباء لعمل اللأزم لهم ولكنه شكرهم لمساعدتهم فأنه قد تم عمل اللأزم للمصابين عن طريق أطباء مستشفى مارمرقس و قد حضرت العديد من وكالات الأنباء لنقل الحدث مع المصابين و توجه الكثير من شعب الكنيسة و الاسكندرية و المسئولين للاطمئنان عليهم و هذه صور من قلب المستشفى *** هل يوجد مرض عقلى أسمه قتل الأقباط ؟ ووصف عضو بالمجلس المليّ ـ طلب عدم ذكر اسمه ـ اعتبار المتهم "مضطرباً عقلياً" بأنه إغلاق لملف التحقيق قبل أن يبدأ، وتساءل مستنكراً : كيف تسنى لمحافظ الإسكندرية ووزارة الداخلية ووسائل الإعلام الحكومية أن يعرفوا ما إذا كان المتهم مريضاً نفسياً، قبل عرضه على الأطباء ؟، وأضاف وإذا كان مريضاً نفسياً حقاً فلماذا لا يعتدي إلا على المسيحيين وكنائسهم ؟، هل يميز المختل بين قبطي ومسلم ؟، وهل يصدق المصريون أن شخصاً واحداً يمكنه الاعتداء على عدة كنائس في أماكن متفرقة من المدينة، ثم يوصف بأنه "مختل" ؟، وأشار إلى مجزرة بني مزار في محافظة المنيا، التي اتهمت فيها أجهزة الأمن شخصاً قيل إنه أيضاً مختل عقلياً، وهو ما تندرت عليه الصحف المعارضة والمستقلة وقتها، وتساءلت كيف تسنى لمختل أن يقتل ثلاث عائلات في أماكن متباعدة من القرية، وكيف لم يواجهه أي من الضحايا بمقاومة تذكر ؟، وبدا أن الأقباط في عموم مصر لا يصدقون أن المتهم مختل عقلياً، فضلاً عن كونه متهماً واحداً فقط تمكن من تنفيذ جريمته بين عدة كنائس دون معاونة من أحد، وذهب البعض إلى القول بوجود تنظيم ديني متطرف وراء الأحداث *​  * بيـــان بشأن أحداث الإسكندرية*​  * يدين مركز الكلمة لحقوق الإنسان ( وبدون تحفظ) الهجمات البربرية التي وقعت علي ثلاث كنائس بالإسكندرية صباح اليوم الجمعة الموافق 14/4/206 وأسفرت عن مصرع قبطي وإصابة سبعة عشر آخرين بجراح بعضهم حالتهم خطيرة وذلك عند قيام مجموعة من الأوغاد المسلحين بالسكاكين بطعن تجمع من الأقباط أثناء مراسم صلاة جمعة ختام الصوم دون أن يتمكن الأمن المكلف بحراسة هذه الكنائس بإلقاء القبض عليهم مما يؤكد الأقاويل التي تدور بأن هدف هذه الحراسات هو التجسس علي الكنائس وليس حمايتها ومما يؤسف له تصريح السيد المحافظ اللواء / محمد عبد السلام محجوب بان الفاعل هو شخص مضطرب نفسيا ومصاب بانفصام في الشخصية بما يعطيه أداة البراءة وهو قول لو نسب لمحامي المتهم لكان مقبولا بحجة الدفاع عن موكلة ولكن إن يكون هذا الرد صادراً من أعلي سلطة تنفيذية داخل المحافظة فهذا أمر جد خطير بتشجيع الإرهابيين علي المضي قدماً في مخططاتهم التي تستهدف القضاء علي الأقباط وتهديد الوحدة الوطنية والسلام الاجتماعي للبلاد . أن مركز الكلمة لحقوق الإنسان وإذ يؤكد علي مبادئ الوحدة الوطنية والتآخي بين عنصري الأمة إلا أنه في الوقت نفسه يري ضرورة اتخاذ التدابير السريعة لرأب هذا الصدع والذي تغض عنه الطرف السلطات المحلية سوء بالتباطؤ أو التواطؤ حتى تعود مصر كما كانت منار الحرية ورائدة الحضارة والمدنية رئيس المركز / ممدوح نخلة المحامي تصريح المجلس الملى وأعضاء كهنة الأسكندرية وفى تصريح لأحد الكهنة من المجلس الملى أنتقد تصريحات أحد المسؤولين وقال : " أن الحادث يدل انه مخطط إرهابى يستهدف جموع المصلين فى كنائس الإسكندرية المختلفة إلا أننا فوجئنا بتصريحات بعض المسؤولين فى وسائل الإعلام المختلفة تهون من الأمر الذى أدى إلى إستياء الشعب القبطى وتصورة على غير الحقيقة لا سيما أن ذلك السيناريو البغيض يتكرر فى كل أحداث الإعتداء على الأقباط سواء أكان فى داخل الإسكندرية ام خارجها " بطريركية الاقباط الارثوذكس بالأسكندرية *​ * تسلسل الأحداث  ‏ ‏الاعتداء‏ ‏الأول‏ على كنيسة‏ ‏مارجرجس‏ ‏الحضرة : *​  * ‏تم‏ ‏حوالي‏ ‏الساعة‏ ‏الثامنة‏ ‏صباحا‏ ‏‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏قام‏ ‏شاب‏ ‏باقتحام‏ ‏ساحة‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏,‏ وكان‏ ‏يمسك‏ ‏بيديه‏ ‏عدد‏ 2 ‏سلاح‏ ‏أبيض‏ (‏يسمي‏ ‏ثلث‏) ‏وهو‏ ‏عبارة‏ ‏عن‏ ‏نصف‏ ‏سيف‏,‏مما‏ ‏أثار‏ ‏الرعب‏ ‏في‏ ‏نفوس‏ ‏المتواجدين‏ ‏داخل‏ ‏ساحة‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏في‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏الوقت‏,‏ واعتدي‏ ‏علي‏ ‏ثلاثة‏ كانوا لمتواجدين‏ ‏في‏ ‏الساحة‏ ‏في‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏الوقت‏,‏ وأسفر‏ ‏عن‏ ‏إصابة‏ ‏حنا‏ ‏إبراهيم‏ ‏عيسي‏ ‏ويبلغ‏ ‏من‏ ‏العمر‏ 35 ‏عاما‏ ‏نتيجة‏ ‏طعن‏ ‏نافذ‏ ‏أسفل‏ ‏البطن‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏في‏ ‏حالة‏ ‏خطيرة‏ ‏وينازع‏ ‏الموت‏..‏كما‏ ‏أدي‏ ‏الاعتداء‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏إصابة‏ ‏كل‏ ‏من‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏ناجي‏,‏وفادي‏ ‏ميخائيل‏,‏وجورج‏ ‏وليم‏,‏وأنسي‏ ‏سعيد‏ ‏بإصابات‏ ‏سطحية‏ ‏تم‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أثرها‏ ‏نقلهم‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏المستشفي‏ ‏الروماني‏ ‏بالكنيسة‏.‏ وقال ‏الشهود‏ ‏إنه‏ ‏عقب‏ ‏ما‏ ‏حدث‏ ‏داخل‏ ‏ساحة‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏قام‏ ‏المعتدي‏ ‏بالصعود‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏العليا‏ (‏تحت‏ ‏الإنشاء‏) ‏وقام‏ ‏بالاعتداء‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏عمال‏ ‏البناء‏ ‏مرددا‏ ‏مقولة إفداك يا ‏رسول‏ ‏الله‏.‏ الاعتداء‏ ‏الثاني على ‏كنيسة‏ ‏القديسين‏ ‏مارمرقس‏ ‏والأنبا‏ ‏بطرس‏ : ومرت‏ ‏ساعة‏ ‏ونصف‏ ‏علي‏ ‏وقت‏ ‏وقوع‏ ‏الحادث‏ ‏الأول‏,‏وفي‏ ‏تمام‏ ‏الساعة‏ ‏التاسعة‏ ‏والنصف‏ ‏قام‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏الأشخاص‏ ‏يحمل‏ ‏في‏ ‏يديه‏ ‏نفس‏ ‏نوع‏ ‏السلاح‏ ‏الأبيض‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يحمله‏ ‏المعتدي‏ ‏الأول‏ ‏بالاعتداء‏ ‏علي‏ ‏المصلين‏ ‏الخارجين‏ ‏من‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏القديسين‏ ‏مارمرقس‏ ‏والأنبا‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏والتي‏ ‏تقع‏ ‏بحي‏ ‏سيد‏ ‏بشر‏ ‏بحري‏.‏ وقد‏ ‏أسفر‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الاعتداء‏ ‏عن‏ ‏وفاة‏ ‏نصحي‏ ‏عطا‏ ‏جرجس‏ (‏فوق‏ ‏الثمانين‏ ‏عاما ‏)توفى متأثراً بجراحه,‏ وإصابة‏ ‏كل‏ ‏من‏ ‏قزمان‏ ‏توفيق‏(60 ‏سنة‏) ‏بجرح‏ ‏نازف‏ ‏احتاج‏ ‏لتدخل‏ ‏جراحي‏, ‏ومايكل‏ ‏بسادة‏ ‏أديب‏ ‏بجرح‏ ‏قطعي‏ ‏في‏ ‏الذراع‏ ‏الأيسر‏ ‏وقطع‏ ‏في‏ ‏الأوتار‏,‏ وتم‏ ‏نقله‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏المستشفي‏ ‏الميري‏.‏ وحسب‏ ‏ما‏ ‏ذكر‏ ‏شهود‏ ‏العيان‏ ‏فإن‏ ‏الشاب‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏قام‏ ‏بالاعتداء‏ ‏علي‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏القديسين‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يردد‏ ‏نفس‏ ‏الهتافات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏رددها‏ ‏الشخص‏ ‏الأول‏ ‏وهي إلا‏ ‏رسول‏ ‏الله ‏,‏كما‏ ‏كان‏ ‏مختبئا‏ ‏بجوار‏ ‏الجامع‏ ‏المقابل‏ ‏للكنيسة‏.‏ ‏الإعتداء ‏الثالث على كنيسة‏ ‏مارجرجس‏ ‏سبورتنج حدث ‏في‏ ‏تمام‏ ‏الساعة‏ ‏الحادية‏ ‏عشرة‏ ‏ظهرا‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏حاول‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏الشباب‏ ‏اقتحام‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏أثناء‏ ‏صلاة‏ ‏قداس‏ ‏جمعة‏ ‏ختام‏ ‏الصوم‏ ‏وكان‏ ‏يحمل‏ ‏معه‏ ‏سيفا‏ ‏ولكن‏ ‏المصلين‏ ‏بادروا‏ ‏باستخدام‏ ‏الكراسي‏ ‏كحماية‏ ‏ووقاية‏ ‏لهم‏ ‏مما‏ ‏اضطره‏ ‏للهرب‏,‏وظلت‏ ‏قوات‏ ‏الأمن‏ ‏تلاحقه‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تم‏ ‏القبض‏ ‏عليه‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏مارجرجس‏ ‏سبورتنج‏ ‏ ‏وأسم المقبوض عليه ‏محمود‏ ‏صلاح‏ ‏الدين‏ ‏عبد‏ ‏الرازق‏ ‏من‏ ‏مواليد‏ ‏عام‏ 1981 ‏يحمل‏ ‏بكالوريوس‏ ‏تجارة‏ ‏وكان‏ ‏يعمل‏ ‏في‏ ‏سوبر‏ ‏ماركت‏ ‏يسمي‏(‏عزب‏) ‏بمنطقة‏ ‏قريبة‏ ‏من‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏مارجرجس‏ ‏الحضرة‏.‏ ‏ ‏صرح‏ ‏عبد‏ ‏السلام‏ ‏محجوب‏ ‏محافظ‏ ‏الإسكندرية‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الشخص‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏قام‏ ‏بالاعتداء‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الكنائس‏ ‏الثلاث‏ ‏هو‏ ‏شخص‏ ‏واحد‏.‏وأضاف‏ ‏المحافظ‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الشخص‏ ‏يعاني‏ ‏من‏ ‏اضطرابات‏ ‏نفسية‏ ‏هي‏ ‏التي‏ ‏دفعت‏ ‏به‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏التصرفات‏,‏وأن‏ ‏قوات‏ ‏الأمن‏ ‏بدأت‏ ‏في‏ ‏حصار‏ ‏المناطق‏ ‏التي‏ ‏حدثت‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏تلك‏ ‏الحوادث‏ ‏تحسبا‏ ‏لأي‏ ‏اضطرابات‏ ‏أخري‏ ‏خاصة‏ ‏وأن‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الأيام‏ ‏تعتبر‏ ‏أيام‏ ‏أعياد‏ ‏بالنسبة‏ ‏للإخوة‏ ‏المسيحيين‏.‏ ونتيجة‏ ‏لهذه‏ ‏الحوادث‏ ‏قام‏ ‏عدد‏ ‏من‏ ‏الشباب‏ ‏المسيحي‏ ‏بالتجمهر‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏القديسين‏ ‏تعاطفا‏ ‏مع‏ ‏أسر‏ ‏الضحايا‏ ‏والمصابين‏ ‏ورددوا‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الهتافات‏ ‏احتجاجا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏العنف‏ ‏المتكرر‏ ‏ضد‏ ‏الكنائس‏ ‏والأقباط‏,‏وقد‏ ‏انتقل‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الإسكندرية‏ ‏اللواء‏ ‏سمير‏ ‏سلام‏ ‏مساعد‏ ‏أول‏ ‏وزير‏ ‏الداخلية‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏التقي‏ ‏مع‏ ‏شعب‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏وبصحبته‏ ‏اللواء‏ ‏أحمد‏ ‏الشيخ‏ ‏مدير‏ ‏أمن‏ ‏الإسكندرية‏.. وفى المساء حاولت سيارة يركبها مسلمين أقتحام الكنيسة فى وحود رجال الأمن الذى لم يفعل شيئاً وفى 16/4/2006 م اشتعلت الاسكندريه بنيران الحقد الاسلامى .... تم حرق المحلات والكنائس والمتاجر والسيارات المملوكه للاقباط ..... سنوافيكم بكل الاخبار والصور وشرائط الفيديو *** فى 17/4/2006 م اول امس ليلا تم الهجوم على كنيسه الملاك ميخائيل والنبا هيرمينا السائح بعزبه الشامى بالرأس السودا شارع المدينه المنوره بالاسكندريه .. وقد تم الهجوم بمعرفه اكثر من 200 مسلح بالسيوف والجنازير .. اقتحموا باب الكنيسه الحديد واقتحموا الكنيسه ... ودمروا جميع الايقونات واخذوا اوانى المذبح والقوا بها فى الشارع واشعلوا فيها النيران ثم كسروا صناديق النذور وسرقوها ثم هاجموا البيوت المجاوره حتى حضانه الاطفال لم تترك فدمروها بالكامل ... وقد تم الاتصال بالشرطه التى حضرت بعد اكثر من ساعتين وبعد ان تم تدمير الكنيسه بالكامل ... وعند حضور الشرطه تم تحرير محضر الى الان لا نعلم رقم المحضر او فى اى قسم شرطه.. والكنيسه فى حاجه عاجله لتبرعات لاعاده البناء *** فى يوم 19/4/2006م وردت أنباء بأنه هناك تخطيط من العصابات الإسلامية بالقيام بمذبحه يوم الجمعه الكبيرة أو الجمعة الحزينة هذا التخطيط يتم بمساعده الشرطه المصريه وقد تم اليوم قيام اثنين من امناء الشرطه المصريه باستخدام ميكروباس الى منطقه راس السودا و توجهوا الى الورشه الحديثه لخراطه المعادن وهناك قاموا بأستلام عدد اتنين شوال محمل بالسيوف ورشة عمل السيوف للهجوم على الكنائس في شارع30 وهو شارع قريب جدا من شارع45 وبه كنيستين وتوجهوا الى منطقه عرامه بالعصافره وهناك سلموها للشيخ محمد لتوزيعها على المسلمين استعدادا للهجوم يوم الجمعه القادم . *** نشرت جريدة الأخبار بتاريخ 20 /4/2006 م السنة 54 العدد 16847 مختل يحاول دخول كنيسة الإسكندرية زينب يوسف : القت مباحث العطارين القبض علي مختل عقليا اثناء محاولة اقتحامة كنيسة ايفا انجلي اسموس بشارع الاسقفية بمنطقة العطارين وتبين أنه يعاني من الجنون.. تلقي اللواء احمد الشيخ مدير امن الاسكندرية بلاغا بالحادث انتقل علي الفو اللواء رمزي تعلب مدير المباحث والعميد كمال الدالي رئيس المباحث والعقيد ناصر العبد وكيل المباحث والمقدم اسامة عبدالباسط رئيس مباحث العطارين وتم ضبط المتهم علي محمد ابراهيم '33 سنة' وتمت احالته للنيابة 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*قوات الأمن فرقت الناس و يرمون عليهم قنابل مسيلة للدموع المسلمين هجموا على الكنيسة الجنازة *​ 

 

 

​ *وما أن خرج نعش الضحية من داخل الكنيسة عقب الصلاة عليه، حتى أطلقت أجراس كافة كنائس الإسكندرية دقات الشهيد، وانطلقت زغاريد النساء، وراح المتظاهرون يرددون ترانيم حزينة بدلاً من الهتافات، وقد لاحظنا بكاء العشرات من الرجال والسيدات في مشهد مؤثر، وبعد أن نقل الجثمان في طريقه إلى مثواه الأخير تأججت المظاهرات مجدداً، وانطلقت من ساحة الكنيسة إلى الشارع الرئيسي الموازي لكورنيش الإسكندرية، الناس ستمشي بالشهيد سبعة عشر كيلو متر بقي لهم 6 كم تقريباً اشتباكات في سيدي بشر بين أقباط ومسلمين أكثر من 10 آلاف شخص يتقدمهم الشرطة أكثر من مائتا صليب مرفوع الناس تهتف الآن "يا بختك ها تروح مع القديسين" الناس في الإسكندرية تقول و تهتف : "الصليب و الإنجيل هو الأول و الأخير" و "الصحافة فين الشهيد أهو" "عايزين حقوقتـــــــــــــــــا",, " بالروح والدم نفديكى يا كنيستنا " وهتف المتظاهرون ضد الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك وحكومته، ورددوا هتافات منها "بالروح .. بالدم نفديك يا صليب" و" يا مبارك فينك فينك" و"دم القبطي مش رخيص" و"الصحافة فين .. الإرهاب أهه"، و"يا محجوب قول الحق .. هو واحد ولاّ لأ"، في إشارة إلى عبد السلام محجوب محافظ الإسكندرية، و"يا مبارك يا طيار قلب القبطي مولع نار"، وحمل المتظاهرون الغاضبون لافتات كتبت عليها عبارات "لن نغادر مصر إلا إلى السماء"، "متى يتوقف اضطهاد الأقباط"، كما حملوا عشرات الصلبان الخشبية، واللافتات الضخمة ومكبرات الصوت . وقد حاصرت القوات المظاهرة الهادرة، للحيلولة دون تحركها إلى خارج ساحة الكنيسة، حيث أقيم صلاة "قداس الجناز" على جثمان المتوفي، ورفع أحدهم لافتة كتب عليها : "يا وزير الصحة .. هل يوجد مرض اسمه جنون قتل الأقباط" التوقيع مهندس جورج إسكندر بطرس، واختلطت الهتافات بصوت أجراس الكنيسة التي كانت تقرع أثناء "القداس"، في مشهد امتزج فيه مشاعر الغضب بالحزن وبدا واضحاً أن حجم الاحتقان السائد أكبر من كل التوقعات، كما بدا لافتاً حضور أقباط من محافظات أخرى خارج الإسكندرية إذ حمل بعضهم لافتات تشير إلى كنائس في القاهرة وصعيد مصر لإظهار التعاطف مع ذوي ضحايا الاعتداء على الكنائس يوم أمس الجمعة وكانت هناك بعض المضايقات وقذف حجاره على المسيره السلميه ومحاوله احتكاك بالاقباط الثائرين تحركت الجنازة بعد الصلاة على الجثمان بكنيسة القديسين سيدى بشر وكانت تضم الالاف من المسيحين فى تقديرى اكثر من خمسة الالاف غير الاتوبيسات الكثيرة واستمرت مظاهرة سلمية متحضرة كانت متجهه نحو كنيسة مكسيموس ودوماديوس والقوى الانبا موسى بشارع 45 وكانت جنازة غاية فى التحضر الكل رافع صلبان وبيقول كيرياليسون وبالروح بالدم نفديك ياصليب وكان كل شىء غاية التحضر من غير اى تخريب و الغريب فى الامر ان الجنازة انا مشفتش امن غير امن قليل ماشى قدام الجنازة بأن الأمن يفصل الأقباط السائرين فى مؤخرة الجنازة وهى خطة مدبرة بين الأمن وعصابات الإسلام فى الإسكندرية ثم حدث أن رمى أفراد من عمارة قبل الكوبرى العلوى بالطوب وفى اثناء سير الجنازة فى شارع 45 تم قذفهم من الطوب من فوق نفق 45 وبعض وصول الجنازة امام كنيسة مكسيموس كانت عربية دفن الموتى مستنية قدام الكنيسة وتم ادخال الصندوق فى العربية فى وسط تصفيق الجميع ووسط دقات اجراس الكنيسة والكل بيقول ابانا الذى فى السموات ووسط زغاريد وكان مشهد اكثر من رائع واتجهت الجنازة الى المدافن ولكن كان الجثمان فى العربية واتجه ورائه الكثير من المسيحين ولكن فوجئنا فجأة بجماعات تجرى خلف الجنازة وتتجهه نحو الكنيسة وكان امام الكنيسة عدد قليل من المسيحين لان الاغلبية العظمى كملت ورا الجنازة لغاية المدافن وتم رشق كنيسة مكسيموس بالطوب وحدثت اشتباكات بين الذين يهاجمون الكنيسة والمسيحين امام الكنيسة وسقط جرحى من الجانبين ورجع ناس كتير من الجنازة للدفاع عن الكنيسة الى ان جاء الامن وجه متاخر بعد ربع ساعة وابتدا يفصل بين الجانبين بالقنابل المسيلة للدموع والرصاص المطاطى والاصابات اللى شفتها كان فى ظابط متصاب فى راسه وشاب اسمه مرقس اتضرب فى ضهره وجت الاسعاف وخدته وتلات اصابات برصاص مطاطى وتم حماية الكنيسة من الجماعات اللى هجمت عليها وتجمع اما الكنيسة الكثير من المسيحين للدفاع عنها ولم تصلى الكنيسة عشية احد الشعانين ولكن الان وقرب الساعة التاسعة مساءا الوضع الالاف من الامن المركزى قافلة جميع الطرق المتوجهة للكنيسة ويوجد شباب امام الكنيسة وداخلها لا يريد الانصراف للدفاع عن الكنيسة والكنيسة فى امان تام لكن المشكلة فى الشوارع الجانبية وشارع 45 من قدام فى مظاهرات لغير مسيحين كتير .. وفى ناس اعرفها بيوتهم اتعرضت لهجوم وفى محلات اقباط اتكسرت والوضع فعلا دلوقتى كارثى وومكن ينفجر فى اى لحظة لانه عندما يتعلق الامر بالبسطاء يصبح الوضع خطير جدا لان الجانبين مشتعل جدا والوضع فى الشوارع الجانبية خطير جداجدا لان الامن قافل تمام شارع 45 وشارع 30 علشان يامن الكنيسة وانا شاهدت عربيات كتير امن مركزى ومضرعات وعربيات اسعاف ومطافى الوضع فعلا خطير جدا ويحاول الاباء الكهنة تهدئة المسيحين وايضا فى الجوامع بتنادى بتهدئة الامور ولكن الناس مشتعلة جدا فى العصافرة بالاسكندرية جماعة ارهابية تجوب الشوارع تكسر كل ما هو قبطى ويرددون "بالطول بالعرض حنجيب الصليب الارض" و"بالطول بالعرض حنجيب المسيحين الارض" ويحاصرون كنيسة العذراء بالعصافرة انقذونا انقذونا انقذونا يوم السبت 15\4 الساعة الاقباط يرفضون الرواية الرسمية حول اعتداءات الاسكندرية الاعتداءات على كنائس الاقباط تعكس ازمة اجتماعية وتوترا مخفيا بين المسلمين والاقباط في مصر. ميدل ايست اونلاين الاسكندرية (مصر) - من ملك لبيب رفضت الكنيسة القبطية واقباط عديدون السبت الرواية الرسمية التي حملت مختلا عقليا مسؤولية اعتدءات وقعت في ثلاث كنائس في الاسكندرية شمال مصر واسفرت عن وقوع قتيل وعدة جرحى. وقرا رجل دين قبطي السبت رسالة باسم كنائس الاسكندرية اعتبرت فيها ان الاعتداءات تاتي في سياق "مخطط ارهابي يستهدف كل الكنائس مع اقتراب الفصح". وانتقد المؤمنون السلطات لتقاعسها. وقال المسؤول القبطي في حزب الوفد الجديد الليبرالي منير فخري عبد النور "انا لا اصدق ايا من السيناريوهات المتداولة في الصحف. هذا لا يصدق وهو غير مقبول". وافادت وزارة الداخلية المصرية ان رجلا يبلغ 25 عاما من العمر هو محمود صلاح الدين عبد الرازق ويعاني من "اضطرابات نفسية" هاجم المؤمنين في الكنائس الثلاث موقعا ضحية وخمسة جرحى الجمعة. وكانت مصادر في الشرطة المصرية افادت ان مهاجمين ارتكبا الاعتداءات بالسلاح الابيض ما اسفر عن وقوع قتيل و12 جريحا وان الشرطة قامت بتوقيف شخص ثالث كان يتهيأ للقيام باعتداء مماثل. ووضع عبد الرازق قيد التوقيف الاحتياطي لمدة اربعة ايام. وافادت وكالة انباء الشرق الاوسط بانه متهم "بارتكاب جريمة متعمدة وباقتحام دار عبادة وبحيازة سلاح ابيض دون ترخيص". وقال كريم وهو قبطي حضر للمشاركة في تشييع الضحية نصحي عطاالله جرجس البالغ من العمر 78 عاما "هناك صحف تتحدث عن مختل عقليا. انا لا اصدق كلمة مما تقول. هذه دعاية تهدف الى اسكاتنا وجعلنا نعتقد ان الامر يتعلق بحادث فردي". وافاد شهود ان الاعتداء تم على وقع صيحات "لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله" ما يدل على تورط اسلاميين فيه. وندد نواب الاخوان المسلمين في الاسكندرية بالهجمات في بيان. وقال البيان "تعتبر الكتلة ان هذه الجريمة اعتداء على شعب مصر كله مسلميه واقباطه وتدعو اجهزة الشرطة المصرية الى ضرورة توفير الحماية الامنية الكافية لكل المنشآت الدينية". واضاف البيان "نحذر من سوء استغلال هذا الحادث المؤسف للنيل من وحدة النسيج المتماسك بين المواطنين المصريين". وتم تعزيز الحماية حول كنائس الاسكندرية لا سيما تلك التي من المقرر ان تتم مراسم التشييع فيها السبت. وقامت قوات مكافحة الشغب بضرب طوق حول كنيسة القديسين وسمحت فقط للمؤمنين بالدخول اليها. وقالت جورجيت اسحق في الكنيسة "تنتظر الشرطة دوما وقوع الكارثة لتحمينا". وقال المؤمن جرجس مينا "كنا دوما مسالمين بيد اننا نتعرض مع ذلك للسحق من قبل المسلمين". واضاف الشاب البالغ من العمر 30 عاما "ان لم تقم الدولة بحمايتنا، فسنفعل بذلك بانفسنا". وليست اعتداءات الجمعة الحادث الوحيد الذي يرتدي طابعا طائفيا في الاسكندرية. ففي 21 تشرين الثاني 2005 اصطدم 5000 متظاهر مسلم بالشرطة امام كنيسة القديس جرجس في مسيرة احتجاج على نشر قرص مدمج لمسرحية اعتبروها معادية للاسلام. وقتل يومها ثلاثة متظاهرين وتعرض 60 آخرون للاصابة. واكد منير فخري عبد النور ان "الوضع خطير جدا. ويجب ان نواجهه بالكثير من الحكمة لا كما تفعل الحكومة". واعتبر ان الاعتداءات تعكس "ازمة اجتماعية عامة". واضاف ان "الحقد تفاعل بين الطائفتين ويجب علينا مواجهة المسالة بدل ان ندعي انها غير موجودة". واعرب عبد النور عن خشيته من ان تتحول الحادثة الى ذريعة "لتبرير الابقاء على حالة الطوارئ" التي اعلنت عقب اغتيال الرئيس انور السادات عام 1981. واعتبرت الولايات المتحدة ان الاعتدءات "غير مقبولة" وطالبت الحكومة المصرية باتخاذ التدابير للتخفيف من حدة التوتر بين المسلمين والمسيحيين. وذكرت وكالة الأنباء العربية الاحد 16 أبريل 2006م، 18 ربيع الأول 1427 هـ القاهرة - يو بي أي تجددت الاشتباكات بين المسلمين والأقباط في مدينة الاسكندرية شمال مصر اليوم الاحد 16-4-2006 ، بحسب مصادر أمنية . في حين ذكرت جريدة المساء اليوم أن عدداً من كبار القادة الأمنين تم استبعادهم من وظائفهم. جاء ذلك بعد يومين من هجمات شنت على كنائس قبطية في المدينة, بينما أعلنت الشرطة أن شخصا توفي متأثراً من جروح أصيب بها أثناء الاشتباكات التي جرت بين الطرفين أمس السبت. وذكرت المصادر الأمنية أن اقباطاً ومسلمين اشتبكوا الاحد أمام إحدى الكنائس في وسط الاسكندرية ، بينما كان الاقباط يتهيئون لبدء أسبوع من احتفالات عيد الفصح عند الذي يصادف الاحد المقبل لدى الطوائف الشرقية. وأضافت المصادر إن الاشتباكات أسفرت عن وقوع عدد من الجرحى بين الطرفين. وأرسلت وزارة الداخلية تعزيزات مكثفة الى المدينة الساحلية. من ناحية أخرى, قال مسؤولون في الشرطة إن مصطفى مشعل وهو مسلم جرح في الاشتباكات التي وقعت السبت توفي في المستشفى جراء اصابات بليغة تعرض لها. وكانت قوات الامن قد أطلقت غازات مسيلة للدموع السبت لفض الاشتباكات أثناء قيام مسيحيين بتشيع جنازة قبطي قتل في هجوم بالسكاكين على كنيسة في المدينة الجمعة اثناء قداس. وقالت الشرطة إن 18 شخصا اصيبوا في اشتباكات يوم السبت تبادل مسيحيون ومسلمون الضرب بالحجارة والعصي أثناء وبعد مراسم التشييع. وذكرت الشرطة أن سيارتين احرقتا واتلفت بعض المحال التجارية وأن الشرطة ألقت القبض على 15 شخصاً. مخطط شيطاني اخر للايقاع بفتيات الاقباط المخطط اليوم اكثر دهاء مما سبق فأنه يتم عن طريق التحايل علي الكنيسة. تبدء اول خطوة من المخطط بمحاولة خداع احد الاباء الكهنة عن طريق كروت مزورة منسوبة لاحد الاساقفة (بعضها منسوب لنيافة الانبا موسي) ككرت توصية ويقدمه شخص اسمه ليس مسلم او حتي مسيحي مرتد ثم يقوم بتقديم تبرع مالي للكنيسة مع تعريفه بنفسه كأحد رجال الاعمال او حتي صاحب شركة. ثم بعد ذلك يطلب تعليق اعلان وظائف خالية داخل الكنيسة وطبعاً يوقع عليه الاب الكاهن لانه من احد رجال الاعمال المحبي للكنيسة كما اوحي اليه وايضاً لخدمة ابناء الكنيسة الباحثين عن العمل. والاعلان ببساطة يطلب فيها انسات بمرتب كبير للعمل سكرتيرات وعندما تذهب الفتاه يقوموا اما بأغتصابها وتصوير هذا الاغتصاب وتهديدها اما ان تسلم او يتم فضحها. فبرجاء من اباء الكنيسة الحذر من هؤلاء الشياطين وايضاً تحذير الفتيات من الوقوع في هذا الشرك الذي اعده ابلس لهن. برجاء نشر هذه الرسالة فقد تنقذ شخصاً من الهلاك. وربنا والهنا يسوع المسيح ينجينا وينجي بناتنا. وذكرت وكالة الأنباء بى بى سى بتاريخ الأحد 16 أبريل 2006 توفي مواطن مصري ثان متأثرا بجراحه التي أصيب بها في أعمال العنف الطائفي التي تسببت فيها هجمات وقعت الجمعة على كنائس للاقباط وأسفرت عن مقتل قبطي وإصابة العشرات بجروح. وتوفي المواطن مصطفى مشعل، البالغ من العمر 47 عاما، متأثرا بجراحه في المستشفى بحسب مصادر طبية وشهود. وقد تجددت أعمال العنف خلال أحد الشعانين عند الاورثوذكس حيث قال شهود إن الاشتباكات اندلعت مجددا أمام كنيسة القديسيين، وهي إحدى كنائس ثلاث تعرضت لهجوم الجمعة. وكانت الشرطة المصرية قد ألقت القبض على 15 شخصا في أعقاب المواجهات التي وقعت أمس بين عدد من المسلمين والمسيحيين الأقباط في مدينة الاسكندرية. وأصيب العشرات من الجانبين في هذه المواجهات التي تمت أثناء تشييع جنازة مواطن قبطي طعن الجمعة في أحدى كنائس الاسكندرية. http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/news...00/4914118.stm*​ * أحداث شارع 45 بالأسكندرية *​ * الإسكندرية - نادرشكرى في الوقت الذي سادت فيه حالة من الهدوء في كنيسة القديسين الذي شهدت مظاهرات غاضبة أيام الجمعة والسبت اشتعلت انفجارات الغضب أمام كنيسة القديس مكسيموس ودماديوس بشارع 45 حيث شهد الإحتفال باحد الشعانين طابع خاص هذا العام يختلف كثيراً عن الأعوام الماضية حيث أقيم القداس الإلهي تحت حالة من الحصار الأمنى المشدد من جنود الأمن المركزي الذي لا يقل عددهم عن 40 الف جندي أمام الكنيسة بالإضافة إلي السيارات التى في الشوراع الخلفية في الوقت الذي تم إنهاء القداس الساعة 11.30 صباحاً في وقت مبكرا عما هو معتاد عليه وبعد هذا فوجيء الشعب أن قوات الأمن تغلق أبواب الكنيسة وتمنع الشعب من الخروج علماً أن الكنيسة لم تشهد تواجد كامل لأبناءها بعد أن رفض الكثير من الأباء السماح لابناءهم بالذهاب للكنيسة ولاسيما الفتيات التي خلت منهم الكنيسة خوفاً عليهم من الأحداث الدامية وفي ظل استمرار حالة الضغط الأمني بداء انفجار الغضب داخل الكنيسة بعد خروج مظاهرات من جانب المسلمين تهتف إسلامية إسلامية فخرج الشباب المسيحي يهتف "بالروح بالدم نفديك يا صليب" ، " كيرياليسون كيرياليسون" مطالبين الله أن يرفع هذا البلاء عنهم وفي نفس الوقت انتشر الشباب المسيحي علي أسطح المنازل ومعهم العصي خوفاً من تسلل المسلمين إليهم من الخلف وخوفاً علي أبناءهم ،في حين خرجت النساء من شرفات المنازل وأطفالهم وهي تصرخ في وجة الامن "عايزين أيه تاني بعد اللي حصل اتركوا الاولاد" وفي ظل حالة الهياج أطلقت قوات الأمن الرصاص المطاط والقنابل المسيلة للدموع لتفرقة المتظاهرين الذين وقفوا أمام الكنيسة للدفاع عنها بعد ما أصاب الكنائس الاخرى من تدمير يوم السبت بعد حرق كنيسة ما جرجس بالتحرير والعذراء بجناكليس وفي تحدي واستفزاز للمسحيين خرج المسلمين للصلاة في الشارع الرئيسي التى تقع به الكنيسة تاركين المساجد ولكن قام الأمن بمنعهم وعند ذلك بداء يهتفون "لا اله الا الله" "نفديك يا رسول الله"، في الوقت الذي استعدا فيه المسلمون لتشيع جثمان مواطن مسلم لقي مصرعه يوم السبت اثناء الإشتباكات بين المسحيين والمسلمين وقوات الأمن ولم تسطيع وسائل الإعلام نقل الصورة سوي من خلال أسطح المنازل بعد أن قام الأمن بمنعهم من الدخول الي المتظاهرين فى حين هتف المتظاهرين "الصحافة فين00الأقباط أهوم" الصحافة فين 00 التعذيب أهو" وشهدت الساعة الثالثة إشتباك المتظاهرين مع قوات الأمن بعد أن سمحت لبعض المسلمين بالدخول إلي الشوارع الجانبية ومعهم أسلحة بيضاء لمهاجمة الشباب المسيحي في تؤاطا وتعسف أمني غير مفهوم ورمي جنود الأمن المركزي المسحيين بالطوب مما أوقع عدد من المصابين في حالة خطرة كما رد الأقباط عليهم بالطوب وكان بعضهم يحمل العصى و والبعض الأخر السكاكين ويقف أمام الكنيسة للدفاع عنها ضد الهجمات الوحشية. تزايدت مظاهرات المسلمين في مختلف الشوارع وهم يمسكون العصي والسيوف في حرية كاملة و حاولوا الوصول الي الكنيسة ولكن كان أمامهم حائط بشري من الأمن المركزي فظلوا يهتفون "الله واكبر000 الله واكبر" وانطلقوا في شارع 45 وشارع 10 وشارع 30 يدمرون محلات الأقباط التجارية المغلقة ويحرقون السيارات في مشهد تتوقف فيه نبضات القلوب بعد الهجوم البربري العنيف فالمسلمين يفعلون ما يشاؤا في ظل تجمد أمني غريب والأقباط لا حوال ولا قوة لهم، فهم مجموعة مسجونة داخل منازلها يروا تعابهم وشقاءهم يحترق وينهب أمامهم وهم غير قادرين أن يفعلوا شئ وأنا اتعجب ! "لماذا الأمن لم يتحرك لإنقاذ ممتلكات الأقباط وهو لديه قوات تكفي لإحتلال مدينة الإسكندرية" بعد ان تم الإستعانة بقوات من محافظة البحيرة ومطروح، ولماذا لم يسمع الأمن صرخات الأقباط لإنقاذ تعب عمرهم ورزق أولادهم بعد أن خرجت النساء تستنجد بضابط الشرطة الذين يجلسون علي مقهي أسفل منزل بجوار الكنيسة وهي تقول "أنقذوا منازلنا أنها تحترق من المسلمين في الشارع، انقذوينا حرام عليكم" ينظر الضابط اليها في إبتسامة صفراء وعادوا لإستكمال حديثهم السخيف مع بعضهم ولم تجد السيدة سوى أن تصرخ إلى الله وحده ومعها أطفالها الذين يصرخون دون أن يشعر بهم أصحاب القلوب الغليظة فى الوقت الذى يدمر وينهب فيه المسلمون محلات الأقباط من ذهب وأجهزة كهربائية وكأنهم عأدين من انتصر وهم يحملون الغنائم . وفى رد فعل الأقباط يقول عماد قزمان " نحن فاض بنا الكيل ،ففى أثنا تشيع جثمان نصحى جرجس قام المسلمون بألقاء الحجارة على موكب الجنازة الذى كان يسير فيه الألاف من المسحيين وهم لم يحترموا كرامة الموتى ويتسأل ماذا كنا سنفعل والأمن يرى ذلك دون أن يفعل شىء ثم بداء المسلمون عند غروب الشمس يدمرون ويحرقون محلات وسيارت الأقباط مما أدى إلى حدوث إشتباكات بين الطرفين ،الأقباط يدافعون عن أنفسهم والجهاز الأمنى قام بأطلق النيران والرصاص المطاط على الجانبين وقام بإعتقال الكثير من الطرفين ويضيف عماد أين كان الجهاز الأمنى قبل ان تنهب ممتلكات الأقباط ؟ ويتداخل فى الحديث مينا عطية وهو يقول "أحنا خلاص مش قدرين نتحمل ،كل شوية يضربوا فينا ونقول معلش دول شوية شباب متطرف ،البنات مش عارفة تروح المدارس والجامعات والمسلمين بيضيقوهم واحنا نقول معلش ، بيضيقونا فى الصلاة وخاصة يوم الجمعة وأحنا نقول الوحدة الوطنية ، ويضيف أنه يوم السبت اتصلت بالشرطة أصرخ "الحقوا محلاتنا بتتحرق والضباط يقولوا أصبر شوية لما نخلص من اللى هنا الأول" ،مينا قال وهو فى حالة غضب حتى الشرطة علينا يبقى مين معنا ومين يحمينا ،أحنا عملنا أيه ضربونا جوه كنيستنا وقالوا أن الرجل مختل عقليآ ،أزى مختل ويضرب أربعة كنائس فى وقت واحد ..أزى مختل وهو بيصرخ ويقول " نفديك يارسول الله"وهل يعقل أن يقوم شخص واحد بهذه الأعمال فى وقت واحد... ويخرج رجال الدين المسيحى - لأول مرة – عن صمتهم بعد أن كانوا دائما يسعوا للتهويل من الأمور لتسكين الحوادث السابقة ،بل وقف الكهنة داخل الكنيسة يصرخون "نحن لن نحتفل بالعيد ،نحن هنصلى داخل الكنائس حتى الموت وقالوا إن الله قوى يرى ولايصمت وسوف يتكلم قريبآ، فهو يدافع عنكم وأنتم صامتون " ، رجال الدين المسيحى على غير المعتاد فجروا الغضب الداخلى بهم والذى كشف أن ما يعقد من جلسات للوحدة الوطنية تتظاهر فيها مشاعر الفرح لم يكن الأمجرد مسكن قصير المدى لأن سرطان الفتنة مازال موجود ولم يعالج ولم يستأصل ، ورفض رجال الكهنوت المساومة هذه المرة عن حقهم لأنهم تنازلوا كثيرآ من قبل .المسرحية الهزيلة فى الساعة السادسة بدأت خطة الأمن فى فض التظاهر بعد أن فشل رجال الدين المسيحى فى صرف الشباب وعددم الانصيايع لتحذيراتهم من خطورة ذللك على حياتهم والذى ظهر مع حملة الاقتحام الامنى عندم تم تنزيل مجموعة من الشباب الأمنى فى الزى المدنى يحمل فى يديه العصى ليدخل وسط الشباب المسيحى لينفذوا الى المتظاهرين الذين لم تكن لديهم الحكمة فى معلجة الامر حيث بدا مجموعة من الشباب القبطى فى القاء الزجاجات الحارقة (المولوتوف)من فوق اسطح المنازل عنما شاهدوا الهجوم على المتظاهرين وعن ذلك قامت قوات الامن باطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع وقاموا بعمل (كلابشات حول المتظاهرين )امام كنيسة القديس مكسيموس ودوماديوس لتبدء حملة المداهمة البشعة والضرب بدون رحمة ليتوالى سقوط المتظاهرين غارقين فى دمائهم من بينهم الاطفال كما قام جنود الامن المركزى بمداهمة بعض المنازل والقت القبض على بعض الشباب الذى فوق المنازل وخلال عشرة دقائق كانت خطة الاقتحام نجحت فى اخلاء الاقباط امام الكنيسة وقاموا باعتقال العشرات منهم بعد ان نالوا ضربات ساخنة من جانب جنود الامن المركزى وضباط الشرطة بالعصا والركل بالارجل وايدى على الروجة وكل الاماكن بالجسم حيث وقع العديد منهم فى حالة اغماء بعد ان اغلقت قوات الامن اذناها عن سمع صرخات الرحمة منهم بل دخل بعض المسلمين يشاركوا فى هذا العمل وكانت احد سيارات الامن المركزى فى احد الشوارع الجانبية تنتظر عشرات المعتقلين ومن بينهم احداث بل شاركت سيارات الاسعاف فى الدخول الى قلب المتظاهرين ليخرج منها الجنود للقبض على المتظاهرين واطلقت طلقات مطاطية طفلة صغيرة فى العاشرة من عمرها اثناء سيرها باحدى الشوارع مع والدتها وبعد إنتهاء مهمة الأمن دخلت سيارات النظافة لتزيل كل أثار الجريمة خلال خمسة دقائق وتابع ذلك بعد الإقتحام بعد 20 دقيقة دخول مسيرة من ثلاثة الاف فى احدى الشوارع الجانبيةوهى مخططة من جانب الحزب الوطنى تهتف يحيى الهلال مع الصليب (ملعونة هى الفتنة)وفتحت قوات الأمن المركزى الحائط البشرى للسماح بدخول المسيرة أمام الكنيسة وبدأت الزغاريد والتصفيق والهتاف للوحدة الوطنية فى دقائق معدودة وتحولت مشاهد العنف والنيران والغضب الى مسيرة أفراح وتهليل وتم فتح الشوارع الجانبية للسيارات لتبدء عملها الطبيعى وجاءت مجموعة من القيادات السياسية والتنفيذية وعلى راسها مساعد وزير الداخلية للامن العام ومدير أمن الاسكندرية وتم وضع مقاعد لهم أمام الكنيسة وسط الاحتفال وسبحان مغير الاحوال ظل الاقباط يتابعون الموقف من خلال منازلهم وفى عينيهم الدهشة والحيرة وهم يتحدثوا مع بعضهم إنها مؤامرة للتغطية على حقوق الأقباط وطالب البعض منهم بعدم المشاركة فى هذة المسرحية الهزيلة التى ركزت عليها وسائل الاعلام وسيكون لها نفس سيناريو محرم بك وتعود الأحداث للانفجار مرة اخرى وهكذا التلاعب بالاقباط الجدير بالذكر ان هذة الحوادث اسفرت عن تدمير 38 محل قبطى و28 سيارة ومقهى لقبطى بالاضافة لحرق بعض الاجزاء من كنيسة العذراء بجناكليس وتدمير نوافذ منازل الاقباط بارضافة لاصابة ما لا يقل عن 30 قبطى فى احداث احد الشعانين واعتقال 55 مسلم ومسيحى يوم السبت وما لايقل عن45 قبطى يوم الاحد بهذا الفاصل أغلقت مؤقتا أحداث شارع 45*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

* الكهنة الأقباط يتكلمون لأول مرة فى التاريخ منذ أربعة عشر قرناً   فى حديث أجرته وكالة الأنباء العربية قال الكهنة الأقباط  *​ http://www.alarabiya.net/Articles/2006/04/16/22909.htm 

​ *الشهيد نصحى عطا شهيد إسكندرية*​ 

​[/CENTER] * حذر القمص مرقص عزيز خليل كاهن الكنيسة المعلقة في مصر من انفجار وشيك وقاس للأقباط قائلا "اتق شر الحليم". وشدد على أن الكيل طفح بهم وأنه لا يتوقع خيرا إذا لم تتدخل الحكومة بإجراءات رادعة وجذرية لمعالجة الاحتقان الطائفي الذي أدى إلى حادثة الاعتداء على أربع كنائس قبطية الجمعة 14/4/2006. واتهم كتابا في الصحف القومية بإثارة المسلمين ضد المسيحيين، مشيرا بالاسم إلى الكاتبين الإسلاميين الدكتور محمد عمارة في جريدة الأخبار، والدكتور زغلول النجار في صحيفة الأهرام. وقال القمص مرقص خليل: ما حدث في الإسكندرية يعني أن هناك احتقانا بين المسلمين والمسيحيين، وهذا الاحتقان من أسبابه الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات وما كان في عهده من تطرف، كما أن الحكومة الحالية لم تتعامل مع الأحداث كما يجب، فاسلوب التغطية والتعتيم لم ينتج عنه إلا مزيد من الاحتقان، فما معنى أن يقال إن الفاعل مختل عقليا؟.. أكثر من حادث تعرضت له الكنائس وجميعها من مختلين عقليا. واستطرد: نكاد نشك أن هناك لوثة اجتاحت عددا كبيرا من المصريين وتسمى "المختلين عقليا"، فكيف يصرح المحافظ بأن الفاعل مختل عقليا دون أن يتم فحصه اكلينيكيا. هذا التصريح معناه اعطاء فرصة لأي متطرف أن يفعل ما يشاء والحكومة سوف تبرره وتعطيه تصريحا بأنه مختل. وتساءل: كيف يقوم هذا الشخص المتخلف عقليا ويعتدي على أربع كنائس، ولماذا الكنائس.. ألم يصادف في طريقه مساجد ومحلات، أم أنه في جنونه يميز الكنائس فقط دون باقي الأماكن". واتهم "المسؤولين بأنهم وراء هذه الكارثة لتباطئهم وتسترهم على المجرمين عن طريق الادعاء بانهم معتوهون أو مختلون عقليا". للأقباط طاقة والكيل طفح وردا على سؤال "إلى أين وصلت الأمور" أجاب القمص: بل إلى أين تصل الأمور فيما بعد.. هذا هو الأهم. في كل مرة رجال الدين يضغطون على الشعب ويهدئونهم، ولكن الكيل طفح، فماذا بعد.. أرجو أن يتخيل اخوتي المسلمون لو حدث هذا الحادث في مسجد، ماذا ستكون النتيجة، وليكن معلوما لدى الجميع أن للأقباط طاقة، والكيل طفح، فماذا ننتظر؟ وشدد على قوله: الكيل طفح ولا أتوقع خيرا إذا لم تتدخل الحكومة وتتخذ إجراءات رادعة تشمل كافة المجالات، وليس مجرد إصدار قانون قد ينفذ أو لا ينفذ على خلفية وجود احتقان في الشارع المصري. لابد أن يعرف اخواننا المسلمون من هم المسيحيون. هناك فجوة كبيرة بيننا لم تكن موجودة في الماضي. وأضاف أن "الإعلام له دور كبير، فهو يجب أن يقدم المسيحيين دون تزييف. نحن نحب كل الناس ونريد أن يعرف إخوتنا المسلمون اننا نحب المسلم والبوذي واليهودي والوثني، نحب كافة البشر. نحن لسنا ديانين، فالله هو الديان، ونحب الجميع". هؤلاء من أسباب الفتنة وقال القمص مرقص عزيز: القرآن الكريم يشير إلى أن ربك لو شاء أن يجعل الناس أمة واحدة لفعل، لكنه لم يشأ، فهناك شعوب وقبائل وأمم، يجب أن نتعايش في ود وحب وسلم. الإعلام يسئ للمسيحية وهناك بعض الدعاة يعلنون أن من يعتدي على مسيحي سيكون له نصيب في الجنة. إن أمثال هؤلاء الدعاة من أسباب الفتنة. وأوضح ذلك بقوله "هناك بعض الكتاب يكتبون في الجرائد مثل محمد عمارة في جريدة الأخبار وزغلول النجار في جريدة الأهرام. يسخرون أقلامهم للهجوم على الكنيسة وعلى المسيحية، وهذه صحف رسمية، أهرام وأخبار. ماذا تتوقع من شعب يشحن دائما بأن الأقباط كفرة؟. وأوضح أن رجال الدين المسيحيين كالعادة يهدئون، ولكنهم بشر، وحين يجد رجل الدين أن هناك من يهجم على الكنيسة ومعه سيوف ويصرخ بالجهاد، فماذا تتوقع منهم.. هل تريد أن تكسر ذراعي وتطلب مني أن أصمت.. هذا غير معقول أو مقبول. القاتل محترف وليس مختلا أو معتوها وحول التهمة التي وجهها البعض للحكومة بانها وراء التساهل في هذه الحادثة لمد قانون الطوارئ الذي تنتهي مدته في 25 مايو القادم.. قال القمص: سمعنا هذا الكلام ولكني ألقي المسؤولية على الحكومة لأنها تتباطأ وتصدر بيانات مزيفة. وأضاف: حينما حدث موضوع وفاء قسطنطين، فوجئنا بوزير الحكم المحلي يعلن أنها تزوجت من شاب مسلم.. كيف يحدث ذلك بينما كانت قبل هذا التصريح بثلاثة أيام تقيم مع زوجها في بيتها.. ألم يسمع سيادة الوزير أن هناك ما يسمى بفترة العدة في حال تركها لزوجها أو طلاقها منه.. الخ. تصريح الوزير اشعل الدنيا نارا في حينها. استطرد القمص مرقص عزيز: كذلك تصريح محافظ الإسكندرية بأن القتيل مات من الصدمة اشعل النفوس لأن هناك صورا عديدة للجثة وأنا معي بعض منها، تبين أن القاتل محترف، فقد ادخل السكين بين الضلوع ثم قام بلي السكين وأخرجه متعامدا على وضع الدخول فأصبح الجرح على شكل صليب، فهو اذن قاتل محترف وليس مجنونا. حينما تتهاون الدولة وتعلن أن القاتل مجنون ومعتوه، فهذا معناه تواطؤ من الدولة. سيارة كانت تنتظر الجاني وقال: من الواضح أن الجاني أكثر من شخص، فقد شاهد البعض وجود سيارة مع الجاني، أي أن آخرين كانوا ينتظرونه وتنقلوا بها من مكان إلى آخر، فالادعاء بأنه قاتل واحد وأنه مجنون هو تسفيه من المسؤولين للجناة الذين ارتكبوا تلك الجريمة. وحول عدم تمكن الأقباط داخل الكنيسة من القبض عليه قال: حينما حاول أحدهم التصدي له، قام رجل الشرطة المكلف بحراسة الكنيسة بتوجيه السلاح ضد القبطي الذي يفترض من رجل الأمن أن يحميه، فأصبحت قوات الأمن الموجودة أمام الكنائس موجهة ضد الأقباط وليس لحمايتهم. وحول ما تردد عن رفض الكهنة في الإسكندرية استقبال المحافظ وممثلي الحكومة للتهنئة بأعياد المسيحيين قال القمص: أنا شخصيا أناشد الكهنة في كل مكان بأن يمتنعوا عن استقبال أي مسؤول. انه تزييف، نتبادل القبلات والأحضان بينما النفوس مليئة بالأحقاد.. فما معنى أن ياتيني مسؤول في العيد ليهنئني ثم يطعنني في ظهري بخنجر.. إلى متى نظل في خداع. حلم الأقباط قد ينقلب لانفجار قاس وحول الاقتراح الذي طرح في المجلس المحلي لمحافظة الإسكندرية من أحد أعضائه الاقباط بالسماح للمسيحيين بتشكيل ميليشيا مسيحية لحماية الكنائس قال: لا أعتقد أن ذلك مطروح، لكني أخشى لكثرة الضغط على الأقباط أن يجعلهم ينفجرون ويتصرفون بما لم يتوقعه أحد، ويوجد في الإسلام من يقول اتق شر الحليم، والاقباط امتازوا بالحلم، فاذا انفجروا سيكون انفجارا قاسيا. وعما إذا كان هذا الانفجار من شأنه أن يقود البلاد إلى حرب طائفية أو أهلية، تساءل: من يدري؟.. نحن ندعو للسلام. وحول الحلول الجذرية التي يراها للمشكلة أضاف: يجب أن تصدر القوانين التي تساوي بين المسيحيين والمسلمين، فنحن أبناء مصر الحقيقيون وسلالة الفراعنة، فكيف نحيا في بلادنا ولا نحصل على حقوقنا. لا نطلب تمييزا ولكن نطلب المساواة. الدولة الوحيدة التي بها هذا التمييز هي مصر. نقول إننا أبناء الفراعنة وأصحاب حضارة سبعة آلاف سنة، بينما أبناء هذا الجيل يضيعون على أجدادهم كل ما قدموه من قبل. الدستور مخالف للقرآن بتضمين نص الشريعة وقال: الدستور يعلن أن الشريعة الإسلامية هي المصدر الرئيسي للتشريع وهذا يخالف ما جاء بالقرآن، لأنه يأمر بأن يحكم أهل كل دين بما انزل الله فيه ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الفاسقون. ويقول أيضا "وكيف يحكمونك وعندهم التوراة فيها حكم الله". أريد أن أعرف على أي أساس قام دستور الدولة. وأضاف: نحن نؤيد قيام الدولة العلمانية وابعاد الدين عن السياسة واحترام الأديان، والغاء كل المظاهر التي تميز بين المسلم والمسيحي مثل بطاقة الهوية، فما معنى وجود خانة الديانة فيها، مما يؤدي إلى عدم حصول المسحيين على الوظائف التي ينالها اخوانهم المسلمون. وأوضح أن الأمور قبل عهد السادات لم تكن جيدة ولكنها ازدادت سوءا أثناء حكمه، فالسوء يرجع الى 150 عاما حينما صدر الفرمان الهمايوني الذي يحد من بناء الكنائس ويعلن انه لا يجوز بناء كنيسة إلا بقرار من الباب العالي. كافة القوانين الصادرة من العثمانيين انتهت إلا الخط الهمايوني فهو موضوع كسيف على رقاب الاقباط.*​ * محمد عمارة يتهم البابا بالخيانة  *​ * محمد عمارة يتعدى كل الحدود ويتهم البابا شنودة بالخيانة ويطالبه بالتنحى / تقــارير / 19/04/2006 م وكان البرنامج يتناول أحداث الإسكندرية وما هو الحل للخروج من المأزق الطائفى الذى تعيشه مصر منذ فترة، برنامج على البى بى سى حيث استضاف البرنامج كل من المهندس يوسف سيدهم رئيس تحرير جريدة وطنى، والأستاذ نبيل عبد الفتاح الكاتب بالمركز الاستراتيجي بالأهرام، والأنبا مرقص أسقف شبرا الخيمة كما استضاف البرنامج محمد عمارة الكاتب بالاخبار وعضو مجمع البحوث الإسلامية. وكان البرنامج يتناول أحداث الإسكندرية واليك عزيزى القارئ الحديث كما هو دون تدخل أو تعليق. وقد أوضح المهندس يوسف سيدهم أن الاحتقان الموجود فى الإسكندرية هو فى تزايد مستمر وهو ما يعنى ان هناك مشكلة فى تلك المحافظة التى على ما يبدو بها العديد من الجماعات المتعصبة والتى تشجع هذا الفكر المتطرف وهو ما جعل تلك المحافظة تحقق الرقم القياسى فى الصدامات الطائفية فى الفترة الأخيرة وان هذا التطرف بالطبع هو نتاج المناخ الفكرى والتعليمى الدافع للتمييز بدلاً من ان يكون دافع للمواطنة بين كل المصريين. يلتقط بعد ذلك محاور البى بى سى الحديث ويسأل الدكتور عمارة ( فى رأيك ما هو سبب الازمات الطائفية فى مصر فى الوقت الاخير ؟ ) انتهى سؤال المحاور ليجيب محمد عمارة ويقول أن البابا شنودة هو سبب كل الازمات الطائفية التى حدثت وتحدث فى مصر وذلك لان البابا شنودة على حسب تعبيره له مشروع سياسى يهدف منه إلى تفتيت مصر وهو ما يعنى أن البابا شنودة قد خان وطنه حيث قام بعد توليه كرسى البطريركية بعقد مؤتمر فى دير الأنبا بيشوى لوضع خطة التحرك والتعامل مع الدولة وكيفية التعامل مع الأقباط فى المرحلة القادمة وهو ما يعنى أن الكنيسة فى عهد البابا شنودة أصبحت فوق الدولة وذلك على عكس ما يريد الرجل الحكيم متى المسكين حسب وصف عمارة وهو سبب الخلاف الرئيس بينهم وما يدلل على ذلك أن البابا شنودة فى حكم قضائى أخير قال انه لن ينفذ حكم المحكمة وأضاف عمارة أن البابا شنودة قد كتب مقال فى مجلة مدارس الأحد فى عام 1948 يدلل فيها على أن الأقباط هم اصل البلاد وانه حان الوقت للتخلص من الدخيل . يلتقط محاور البى بى سى الحديث ويسأل الأنبا مرقص ويقول له : الكتور محمد عمارة يتهم البابا شنودة بالخيانة فما هو تعليقك ؟ ) يجيب الأنبا مرقص بغضب شديد ويقول أن الدكتور محمد عمارة يبدو انه لايعى ما يقول ويضيف الأنبا مرقص أن البابا شنودة رجل وطنى من الدرجة الأولى وهو ما تشيد به كل مواقفه سواء داخل مصر أو خارجها وهو مشهود له بذلك من الجميع مسلمين قبل أقباط، وان موقف البابا شنودة من زيارة القدس لهو اكبر دليل على المواقف الوطنية للبابا شنودة وانه رفض كثير من الزيارات للجنة الحريات الدينية. يعود المحاور ويسأل محمد عمارة ما تعليقك ؟ يجيب عمارة أن ترك البابا شنودة لزكريا بطرس ( ليشرشح لرسول الإسلام محمد فى الفضائيات ) هو اكبر دليل على انه المتسبب فى أحداث الفتنة الطائفية فى مصر ، كما تركه لمجدى خليل الذى يترك له يوسف سيدهم الحرية ليبشر بالضربات الاستباقية فى جريدة وطنى هو ما يثير الكثير من المسلممين تجاه الأقباط . يلتقط الحديث المهندس يوسف سيدهم ويقول أن أبونا زكريا بطرس هو رجل مشلوح من الكنيسة وقد قدم استقالته وان أبونا زكريا قال للبابا شنودة اترك لى هذه الرسالة بعيداً عن الكنيسة، ولكن ما يجب من وجهة نظرى والحديث ما زال ليوسف سيدهم هو أن يخلع الملابس الكهنوتية، ويعبر سيدهم عن وجهة نظره ويقول انه لا يتفق شخصياً مع ما يفعله أبونا زكريا. يلتقط الحديث الأستاذ نبيل عبد الفتاح ويقول أن ما يقوله الأستاذ عمارة غير صحيح وان البابا شنودة رجل وطنى ومشهود له من الجميع وان الازمات الطائفية التى تعانى منها مصر هى نتيجة أخطاء سياسية فعلها النظام المصرى وظل يتجاهلها حتى طفح الكيل وأصبحت الازمات الطائفية هى نتاج هذا التجاهل، وأضاف نبيل عبد الفتاح أن أخطاء النظام بدأت مع تشجيع السادات للحركات الإسلامية على حساب الأقباط وغيرهم من الفئات داخل المجتمع التى ظلت تعانى حتى الان. يختتم البرنامج بسؤال موجه الى كل الأطراف وهو من أين البداية لحل هذا المشاكل الطائفية ؟ فيجيب يوسف سيدهم ويقول: ضرورة أن تعمل الدولة على تقليل الاحتقان الطائفى بمعالجة الازمات من الجذور والنظر لمشكل الأقباط ووضع جدول زمنى لحلها وأيضا ضرورة أن يلعب المجتمع المدنى دور فى هذا الاتجاه. ويجيب نبيل عبد الفتاح ويقول الحل فى ضرورة وجود مجلس حكماء لمناقشة كل القضايا والعمل على حلها فى إطار النسيج الواحد بعيداً عن تسويف الحكومة التى يجب أن تساند هذه الجهود. ويقول الأنبا مرقص يجب على الدولة أن لا تشجع التطرف وان تغير من مناهج التعليم وان تقضى على التمييز منذ الصغر ضد الأقباط. أما محمد عمارة فيرى أن الحل هو فى تنحية البابا شنودة عن كرسى مارمرقس الرسول حتى تحل جميع المشكل الطائفية.*​ * سلسلة الهجمات المتطرفة تصل الى كنيسة السيدة العذراء والقديس يوسف بسموحة بالاسكندرية ايضاً شاهد عيان من الكنيسة: حدث انه بعد ان صلينا قداس احد الشعانين وصلاة الجناز وفى طريق العودة فوجئت بزحام شديد على طريق الكنيسة الرئيسى وبالضبط امام عمارة سكنية تبعد بضعة امتار عن الكنيسة وعند السؤال تبين ان احد العمال بالعمارة قام بحدف قالب طوب من احدى الادوار على سيدة مسيحية حامل فاصابتها فى عينيها مما ادى الى نزيف دماء من الحاجب وعينها ولم نتعرف على مدى الاصابة حيث تم نقلها فى سيارة خاصة الا ان شباب الكنيسة استطاعوا الأمساك به الا ان ضابط جاء لفض الاشتباك وعندما فشل فى تهدئة الموقف اخذه الى داخل العمارة ومنع شباب الكنيسة من اللحاق به مما اثار غضب الشباب وبدأت السيدات فى الوقوف فى وسط الشارع وقالوا: "احنا مش مشيين من هنا غير لما تجيبولنا حقنا" وهن يبكين و بدأوا فى قول كرياليسون كرياليسون مما اشعر شباب الكنيسة ان يجب عليهم الثور فازدادت الاشتباكات مرة اخرى وتم ايقاف الطريق العام (شارع توت عنخ امون) حتى استطاع الضابط الوحيد الموجود بالمكان بمساعدة ثلاثة عساكر معه على مساعدة الشاب الجانى فى ركوب احدى السيارات التى اخذته وجرت بها ولكن شباب الكنيسة قاموا بالاندفاع وراء السيارة وملاحقتها هذه اخر الاخبار حتى الان وسنوافيكم باخر التطورات تعليق على الحادث: من الملفت للانتباه ان قالب الطوب لم يسقط يسهواً حيث ان هذه السيدة كانت على الجانب الاخر من الطريق مما يعنى انه حدف الطوبة عن طريق القصد ومرفق عدة صور للزحام بعد الحادث وملف فيديو يحتوى على الوضع هناك عدم تعامل قوات الأمن بحزم مع مثيري الشغب خلال أعمال العنف التي انخرط فيها مسلمون أثناء تشييع جثمان المواطن القبطي الذي لقي حتفه في اعتداءات الجمعة شجعهم على الاعتداء على ممتلكات المسيحيين ورجال الشرطة ، مما أسفر عن مقتل مواطن مسلم وإصابة 30 آخرين ، منهم 14 مسلما و11 قبطيا و شرطيين و مجندين ، كما حرق مسلمين وحطموا 21 سيارة و2 أتوبيس و21 محل ووحدة سكنية وتم القبض على 54 مواطنا ، وذلك وفقا للإحصائية التي قدمها الدكتور مفيد شهاب وزير الشئون القانونية والمجالس النيابية لمجلس الشعب أمس وكانت مصادر طبية قد أعلنت أمس عن وفاة شخص مسلم يدعي مصطفي مشعل ( 45 عاما ) متأثرا بجراح , قال مايكل منير رئيس منظمة أقباط الولايات المتحدة إن الأقباط سيتحملون ما يحدث لهم قبل أن يتحرك المجتمع الدولي للوم الحكومة المصرية التي تحاول ، كما زعم ، أن تغطي وتعتم على ما يحدث للأقباط. وقال منير إن منظمة أقباط المهجر تناشد المجتمع الدولي للضغط على مصر للقيام بإصلاحيات لحماية الأقباط في مصر *** القاهرة (رويترز) - قالت مصادر أمنية مصرية يوم الاثنين ان السلطات أحبطت محاولة اعتداء على كنيسة في القاهرة يوم الاحد بعد ثلاثة أيام من اعتداء على كنيستين في مدينة الاسكندرية الساحلية. وقال مصدر أمني "حاول شخص مسلح بسكين يدعى زكريا السيد زكريا دخول كنيسة في حي الزيتون أمس لكن قوات الشرطة تصدت له وألقت القبض عليه." وأضاف "زكريا حاول دخول كنيسة العذراء بشارع طومان باي." وشهدت كنائس مصر احتفالات دينية يوم الاحد. وقال مصدر قضائي ان النيابة العامة أمرت بحبس زكريا أربعة أيام على ذمة التحقيق. وقال "أمرت نيابة الزيتون بحبس زكريا السيد زكريا بعد موافقة النائب العام أربعة أيام على ذمة التحقيق بعد أن وجهت له تهمة محاولة دخول مكان بقصد ارتكاب جريمة." وقالت المصادر الامنية ان زكريا مسلم يبلغ من العمر 25 عاما. وقال المصدر القضائي ان والده قال للنيابة ان ابنه "يعاني اضطرابا نفسيا وانه متهم في عدة قضايا منها نصب وخطف وسرقة في حي مصر الجديدة." وأسفر اعتداء شخص تقول الحكومة انه مضطرب نفسيا على كنيستين في الاسكندرية يوم الجمعة عن مقتل مسيحي واصابة خمسة آخرين مما تسبب في اشتباكات طائفية في المدينة في اليوم التالي أسفرت عن مقتل مسلم وإصابة حوالي 30 من الجانبين. وتحقق النيابة العامة في الاسكندرية مع 55 متهما بينهم خمسة مسيحيين. والعلاقات بين المسلمين والمسيحيين في مصر سلمية أغلب الأوقات وان كانت تتفجر أحداث عنف بين وقت وآخر غالبا بسبب نساء مسيحيات يعتنقن الاسلام ويتزوجن مسلمين *​ * :إرتداء اللون الأسود يوم العيد حدادا لقتل رجاء محبة أخوتنا الأحباء مسيحي الشرق ندعوكم جميعا إرتداء اللون الأسود اتحادا يوم عيد القيامة حدادا وأحتجاجا على لقتل اخينا نصحى عطا في صرح الكنيسة اليوم وكما قتل سابقا وسفك دماء اخوتنا ابناء المسيح كالخراف يساقون للذبح وبهذا نعبر عن احتجاجنا وغضبنا على مصافحة رؤوساءنا الروحيين إيدي هؤلاء السفاحين أبناء محمد رسول الإسلام حماكم وحمانا منهم 16: 2 سيخرجونكم من المجامع بل تاتي ساعة فيها يظن كل من يقتلكم انه يقدم خدمة لله *​ * رسالة الدكتور وفاء سلطان إلى الأخوة الأقباط داخل مصر اسم الكاتب: وفاء سلطان 14/04/2006 ردا على الأحداث المؤلمة التي طالتكم وطالت مقدساتكم من قبل زمرة من المجرمين والإرهابيين، مدعومين من قبل حكومتهم الأشدّ إجراما وإرهابا، التي ما برحت تغزو حرماتكم وتسيء إلى كرامتكم لا املك إلاّ أن أقول، وبعد أن بلغ السيل حدّ الزبى، اليوم يومكم وعمل اليوم لا يؤجّل إلى الغد! احملوا محبّتكم وانزلوا إلى شوارع مصر رجالا ونساء، شيوخا وشبابا وأطفالا. الإنسان يحيا حياته مرّة واحدة ويموت مرّة واحدة! لا تضربوا.. لا تحرقوا.. لا تهدموا.. لا تسيئوا إلى احد، فالمحبّة لا تعرف شرا. انزلوا إلى الشوارع وارفعوا محبّتكم على يافطات. دعوا تلك اليافطات تتكلّم عن قضيّتكم. اصمتوا.. فالصمت ابلغ لغة! تظاهروا في الشوارع ودعوا صمتكم يتكلّم للعالم عن آلامكم وآمالكم. وأنني، ومن خلال تلك الكلمة، أتوجه للبابا شنودة بل وأتوسل إليه أن يمشي في مقدمة مسيرتكم. لا تتراجعوا تحت سياط مجرمي السلطة.. ناموا في الشوارع احتجاجا على الإرهاب الذي يرتكب بحقكّم. العالم الحرّ ليس بعيدا عنكم.. نحن معكم ونتابع باهتمام أخباركم. عليكم مساعدتنا والالتزام بواجبكم حيال الأجيال القادمة التي لا نريد أن نورثّها ما ورثناه من ظلم واضطهاد وآلام. أتوسّل إليكم أن تتركوا كلّ شيء وراءكم وتبدءوا المسيرة، مسيرة من ملايين المضّطهدين والمظلومين. هكذا يطالب الأحرار والشرفاء بحقوقهم. العنف لا يقابل بالعنف، بل بالمحبّة وهي من صميم تعاليمكم. مصر ملك لكم، وحرقها أمل كلّ إرهابي فهم لا يسعدون إلاّ بالدمار. سدّوا عليهم الطريق واظهروا للعالم بأنّكم بشر مسالمون لا تبتغون إلا حياة بعزّة وكرامة. انزلوا إلى شوارع مصر ودعوا مسيرتكم تروي قصة اضطهادكم. وسنتظاهر نحن هنا تضافرا معكم. أنني سأتطلع، ومعي كلّ قبطي في الخارج، إلى جماهيركم تملأ شوارع مصر وتحتج بصمتها ومحبتها أمام العالم كلّه. اليوم يومكم ورجاء أن لا تؤجلوا عمل اليوم إلى الغد. نحن معكم بقلوبنا وفكرنا ووقتنا وكلّ ما تتطلبه قضيتكم. وآمل أن أرى البابا شنودة يتقدّم مسيرتكم. رجاء أن لا تخيّبوا أملنا بكم. فالإنسان لا يعيش حياته إلاّ مرة واحدة، ولذلك علينا أن نعيشها بكرامة أو نموت دون ذلك . فإلى المسيرة أيها الأخوة والله ونحن معكم. في رعاية الله . انتم أختكم في النضال والإنسانية. وفاء سلطان وفي الإسكندرية أيضا فبركة مشاهد فيديو لإثارة الفتنة الطائفية المصريون : بتاريخ 12 - 5 - 2007 عادت السيديهات الطائفية لتغزو شوارع الإسكندرية وسط تنبؤات بأنها بداية لتوتر طائفي جديد .. وبحسب عدد من المصادر فإن الاسطوانات التي يتم توزيعها في كبائن التليفونات وعلى بوابات المحال التجارية قبل أن تفتح أبوابها في الصباح وأيضا عند مداخل العمارات السكنية واضح أنها مفبركة وتحرص على إبراز أن هناك شغب طائفي ..إحدى تلك الاسطوانات تظهر شابا يحمل سيفا ويتوجه صوب عدد من الكنائس واسطوانة أخرى تظهر شابا يعتدي على إحدى الراهبات ... *​ * نشرت جريدة الوفد يوم السبت 25/2/2006 م تمكنت اجهزة الامن من اعادة الهدوء لقرية الشغب التابعة لمركز اسنا بعد وقوع احداث طائفية بين المسلمين والاقباط لم تسفر الاحداث عن وقوع أيه ضحايا او اصابات وتم نشر عدة قوات رمزية لحفظ الامن. وكانت قد وقعت احداث شغب محدودة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين في قرية الشغب التابعة لمركز اسنا بمحافظة قنا. انتقلت علي الفور الاجهزة الامنية وقوات الامن المركزي تصاعدت الاحداث ونشبت مشاجرة استخدمت فيها العصي وتم احراق عشة تابعة لاحد الاقباط . وتدخل رجال الدين والامن المركزي وتمت إعادة الهدوء للقرية ولم تسفر الاحداث عن وقوع أي اصابات*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*قائع وتفاصيل مقتل قبطيان بدار السلام بسوهاج *​


*

 تحقيق – نادر شكري
مأساة جديدة تمر بها قرية طوق مركز دار السلام بمحافظة سوهاج بعد مقتل قبطيين بالرصاص مساء يوم الأربعاء أثناء نومهما داخل أرضهم الزراعية التي تبعد عن القرية بـ200متر لحراسة محصولهم الزراعي بعد تدميره قبل أسبوعين من الحادث من قبل مجهولون.
 أثار هذا الحادث الذعر داخل الأقباط خوفاً من انقلب الأوضاع بالقرية وتحولها إلى كشح جديد ولا سيما أن أسباب الحادث غير معروفة ولا توجد خلافات بين الضحايا وآخرين علماً أن قريتهم تعرضت للنهب والاعتداءات من قِبل مسلمين في أحداث الكشح 2001 وأيضاً كنيسة مار جرجس بالقرية التي تتبع كنسياً نيافة الأنبا ويصا أسقف الكشح ودار السلام.
ما الأسباب وراء مقتل القبطيين سؤالاً يحتاج لإجابة سريعة لوقف أي نزيف طائفي يضرب بهذه القرية ويفجر طاقات الاحتقان الكامنة منذ أحداث الكشح الأخيرة ؟

 في البداية يجب طرح مشهد الحادث كما وصفه أهالي القرية الأقباط وطرح تحليل لشخصية القتليين وهما وصفي صادق إسحق (40) عاماً يعمل صراف بالضرائب العقارية ومتزوج ولديه أربعة أبناء لا يتعدى أكبرهم الحادية عشر من عمره والثاني هو كرم كليب إندراوس أبن أخت وصفي صادق يبلغ من العمر 24 عاماً ويعمل مُزارع، اتفقت جميع الآراء أن وصفي هو راجل محبوب من المسلمين والمسيحيين ومواظب على خدمة الكنيسة دائماً ولا توجد له أي خلافات أو ثأر مع آخرين وأيضاً أبن شقيقته الشاب وهو غير متزوج.. إذاً ماذا حدث وما أسباب قتلهما ؟؟
 صبري صادق شقيق القتيل ذهب يشرح الوضع بالقرية للوقوف على أسباب هذا الحادث فقال أن القرية تمر بسلام منذ انتهت أحداث الكشح الأخيرة ولم يحدث أي خلافات أو مصادمات أخرى ولكن منذ شهرين تقريباً أشيع بوجود علاقة بين رجل قبطي يدعى روماني عزمي فرج وشهرته (قذافي) بسيدة مسلمة غير معروف اسمها حتى الآن وتم توجيه اتهام له بضبطه مع هذه السيدة بمستشفى دار السلام وقيل أن السيدة من قريتهم ولكن لا أحد يعلم مَن هي حتى الآن وبعد القبض عليه خرج القذافي وترك القرية ورحل إلى القاهرة بعد هذه الأحداث الغير مؤكدة حسبما قالوا..... وبعد رحيل القذافي بعد هذه الواقعة حدث نوع من الاحتقان والتحرش بالأقباط فمنذ شهر تقريباً تم اطلق الأعيرة النارية على شقيق القذافي جرجس عزمي لكن دون أن تلحق به أي إصابات وتم تحرير محضر وتم التحفظ على جرجس عزمي الضحية( 15 يوماً) بجهاز أمن الدولة ثم اُطلق سراحه وقام بعدها بترك القرية ووالدته ثم بعدها بعشرة أيام قام مجهولون بتدمير وتكسير نصف فدان محصول ذره شامي لشقيقه القتيل (وصفي صادق) وتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة بعد معاينة هيئة الزراعة للأرض ولم يتم القبض على الفاعل ويضيف صبري أن أشخاص غير معروفين أرادوا الانتقام من الأقباط بعد واقعة القذافي وكان هدفهم طرد الأقباط من القرية وبالفعل رحل البعض بعد بيع منازلهم لمسلمين مثل عائلة ( ورثة الديب جرجس تاوضروس، بهجت وناصر ومنصور وعطية) وخلال هذه الفترة لم يتيقظ الأمن لهذه الأحداث لرصد ما يحدث خلف الكواليس من تخطيط لإثارة الوضع بالقرية وأشار صبري أن النيابة تباشر التحقيق الآن ووجهت العائلة الاتهام إلى اثنين بتهمة التحريض وهما حمدي محمد حسن يعمل (مأذون) ومدني محمد على عثمان (عمده سابق وله نفوذه) ولكن حتى الآن لم يتم القبض على الجُناة الذين استغلوا نوم الضحيتين لينقضوا عليهما دون رحمه وأطلقوا عليهما الرصاص ويشير صبري أنهم ليس لهم أي صلة قرابة بالقذافي عزمي وهو من قرية النغميش وانتقل إلى قريتهم منذ فترة قصيرة بعد زواجه من القرية ولا يعرف أسباب أو تفسير لما حدث لشقيقه العائل لأسرته والذي أصاب أسرته بحسرة لا توصف.
يذكر أن وصفي صادق لديه أربعة أطفال هما صادق (11عاماً) ورمزي ( 7 أعوام ) ومينا (5 سنوات) وفتاة واحدة (9 سنوات) ويمتلك وصفي وأسرته ستة أفدنه زراعية فضلاً عن أراضي أخرى لأبناء عمومته وخالهم ويوصف حالة بالمتوسط داخل قريته البالغ عددها تقريباًَ10 آلاف نسمة يمثل الأقباط منها ما بين 15 و20 % تخدمهم كنيسة الشهيد مار جرجس الأثرية بالقرية.
 القس سوريال سيفين كاهن كنيسة الشهيد مار جرجس عبّر عن حزنه لهذا الحادث الأليم مؤكداً أن أسبابه غير معروفة ولا سيما أن القتيل وابن شقيقته أشخاص محبوبين من الجميع ولا يوجد له أي خلاف مع آخرين سواء مسلمين أو أقباط ولا يوجد أي علاقة ثأر ولكن الحادث لم يأتي فجأة حيث سبقه منذ أيام إطلاق النيران على شخص قبطي يدعى جرجس عزمي دون أن يتم القبض على الفاعل وأضاف أنه رغم هدوء القرية منذ سنوات إلا أن هناك بعض الاحتقانات بين الجميع إصابة شعور الإخاء والحب بين الطرفين بنوع من الضعف مشيراً أيضاً انتقده لبطئ تحرك الجهات الأمنية التي وقفت أما حصولهم على تصريح لبناء واستكمال منارة وقبة لكنيسة مار جرجس التي حصلت على تصريح رسمي بالبناء في عام 1936 من الملك فاروق ومعه هذا التصريح ورغم تقدمه بهذا التصريح منذ أربعة أعوام إلا أنه لم يجد طريقة للنور وهو ما يوضح أن ما يقال عن مبادئ المواطنة مازالت كلمات لا تجد أرضاً خصبة لها في الواقع.
 وصرح أحد أهالي القرية من الأقباط أنهم يخشوا تحول القرية إلى بؤرة طائفية جديدة بعد أحداث الكشح السوداء وأضاف أن القرية بها نسبة ليست قليلة من تيار الإخوان المسلمين والقرية يغلب عليها العصبية والقبلية وأشار أنه قوات الأمن فرضت حصار أمني مشدد على القرية تحسباً لأي مصادمات قد تقع عقب هذا الحادث ومازالت النيابة تباشر التحقيق للكشف عن الأسباب الحقيقية وراء الحادث وضبط الجناة الهاربين ووصف بعض الأقباط سكون القرية بعد دخول قوات الأمن بأنها لا يوجد بها ( صريخ ابن يومين) وذكروا أن نيافة الأنبا ويصا مازال خارج البلاد ويتبع الموقف من الخارج.
 في حين ارجع قبطي أخر هذا الحادث لانتشار شائعة بأن الكنيسة تسعى لبناء منارة وقبة وأن هذا الحادث جاء لوقف هذه الأمور في حين قال آخر أن استهداف وصفي صادق جاء نتيجة اتصاله بالكنيسة وخدمته فيه وهو من الأشخاص البارزين بها.
 في نهاية عرض هذا الحادث المؤسف الذي يجب وضعه بعين الاعتبار حتى لا نعيد مأساة الكشح نتسآل عن موقف الأمن ووضعه عند حدوث تمهيد لهذا الحادث بعد اطلق النيران على قبطي وتدمير محصول زراعة القتيل ألا يكفي هذا لاتخاذ الإجراءات الوقائية ورصد سير الاحتقان لمنع ما حدث؟
 الحادث قد يمر بسلام إذا قامت جهات التحقيق بإجراءات مشدده لكشف أسباب الجريمة والجناة بشفافية أمام الرأي العام حتى تستريح النفوس ونقطع الطريق أمام أي محاولات مغرضة لإشعال الموقف ومحاولة إطفاء نيران أسرة القتيلين وإخماد نار الثأر بتحقيق جلسة صلح وتوعية لأهالي القرية بعد انتهاء التحقيقات ومعاقبة الجناة وكل ما نخشاه أن تتجه جهات التحقيق إلى طرق معتادة في محاولة للتعتيم على الواقعة سواء بإلصاق الجريمة للأقباط أو إغلاق المحضر دون القبض على الجناة سوف تكون عواقبه وخيمة وسوف تفتح الباب والضوء الأخضر لحوادث أكثر خطورة قد يصعب السيطرة وتذكروا الكشح فالحادث بدأ بمقتل أثنين أيضاً ونطلب من الله يعطي الصبر لأسرة القتيلين والحكمة لعقلاء القرية من المسلمين والأقباط لاحتواء الموقف والعدالة والحق للجهات الأمنية لكشف أسباب الحادث والجناة الذين قاموا بجريمتهم المتعمدة مع سبق الإصرار والترصد ...
 ونطالب بتدخل وتضامن سريع من مؤسسات المجتمع المدني والمؤسسات الدينية الإسلامية والمسيحية للمشاركة بفاعلية داخل القرية لنزع الاحتقان وزرع مشاعر الحب والتسامح بين الجميع

 (نقلا عن الأقباط متحدون)*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

مقتل مايكل اسحق شمشون 20 سنة بخنجر في قرية طهنشا مركز المنيا .....صابر عبدة طعن القتيل عده طعنات في القلب بعدها تفوة بشتائم ضد الدين المسيحي بهستيرية
http://coptic-news.org/recordings/re...s/8ahnasha.mp3


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*جمعة حزينة أخرى على أقباط مصر 
 بقلم مجدي خليل *​

*
 إيلاف 

من أحداث حرق دار الكتاب المقدس بالخانكة 6 نوفمبر 1972 إلى الإعتداءات الاثمة على الأقباط بقرية بمها بالعياط ،هناك المئات من الإعتداءات الكبيرة والصغيرة التى وقعت على الأقباط وستستمر هذه الإعتداءات كمعبر عن الاضطهاد الذى يقع عليهم وتتكاتف عوامل كثيرة فى استمراره سواء كانت مجتمعية أم من مؤسسات الدولة بسلطاتها الثلاثة التنفيذية والتشريعية والقضائية. نحن هنا امام عمل متكامل يبدأ بتوصيف الحدث وينتهى بالاحكام القضائية التى تشجع على استمرار الجريمة مرورا بسلسلة من المظالم تتخذ آليات تعبر عن تكريس ومأسسة الظلم والتمييز والأضطهاد. أولا: توصيف الحدث من أحداث الخانة إلى أحداث العياط نحن امام أحداث واضحة التوصيف، إعتداءات اثمة على الأقباط ، وجرائم وعدوان يقع عليهم، واعتداء فى الاساس على القانون وعلى السلام الاجتماعى وعلى مواطنيين مسالمين.هل هذا التوصيف يحتاج إلى فذلكة؟. ولكن التناول الإعلامى المصرى على مدى أكثر من ثلاثة عقود فى معظمه يتسم بالمراوغة والتضليل ويتراوح التوصيف بين الإنكار والتدليس. ويمكن تصنيف توظيف الإعلام المصرى لهذه الحوادث فى عدد من الاتجاهات، فهناك الإنكار وهو إدعاء ان كل شئ على ما يرام وأن ما حدث يعبر عن اتجاهات فردية يقوم بها شخص مجنون أو غير عاقل بما فى ذلك نفى هذا الإتجاه لوجود تمييز يقع على الأقباط من اساسه.وهناك التجاهل التام كما يحدث فى كثير من منابر الإعلام الرسمى، إلى التقليل من شأن الحدث ونشره فى عدة سطور فى الصفحات الداخلية. وهناك التوصيف التتويهى التضليلى حتى لا نعرف من اعتدى على من ومن الجانى ومن الضحية مثل هذا الوصف المقيت المسمى بالفتنة الطائفية، أو وصفها باشتباكات بين مسلمين وأقباط، أو أحداث عنف أو مواجهات طائفية أو أحداث مؤسفة ، أو صدامات ومعارك بين مسلمين وأقباط...كل هذه الأوصاق تضليلية لتوزيع المسئولية على الطرفين، وكأن المسلمين والأقباط فى موقع وأحد وليسوا اغلبية واقلية ومعتدين ومعتدى عليهم. ولكن اسوأ الاوصاف هو ما يتسم بالكذب والتدليس كالقول استفزازات الأقباط للاغلبية المسلمة أو المتطرفين من الجانبين معتبرين كل قبطى يشتكى من المظالم الواقعة عليه متطرف!!!. الحد الادنى لبدء الحل الجاد لأى مشكلة هو التوصيف الصحيح سواء كان التوصيف الاعلامى أو الامنى أو القانونى أو المجتمعى، ولكن مما يؤسف له أن كل الأعتداءات التى وقعت على الأقباط تم توصيفها عمدا بشكل خاطئ وبطريقة مضللة وأقل ما يقال عنها إنها غير امينة وغير مهنية وغير محايدة وغير وطنية. ثانيا: سيناريو يوم الجمعة يقول المستشار طارق البشرى فى كتابه التحريضى " الجماعة الوطنية، العزلة والاندماج" ، "أن المسلم المصرى يتلقى تعليمه الدينى بشكل علنى سواء فى المدارس أو المساجد ... ولكننا لا نعرف ما يقال عن الإسلام والمسلمين فى الكنائس وما يقال عن العرب والعروبة مثلا". الأمر واضح ، فعشرات الحوادث التى وقعت على الأقباط كانت يوم الجمعة وفى سيناريو يكاد يكون واحدا وهى تجيب على هذا السؤال. إشاعة تتداول ومنشور يوزع يدعو إلى الجهاد ونصرة الإسلام والمسلمين والأقتصاص من الكفار، تندفع على اثره الحشود بعد صلاة الجمعة المعبأة بخطب نارية تحض على الكراهية والعنف لتبدأ أعمال القتل والنهب والحرق والتخريب والإعتداء على المسالمين الامنيين.قد تكون الحشود بالمئات وقد تكون بالالاف كما حدث فى الاسكندرية فى اكتوبر 2005 . ثم نسمع فى نهاية الاحداث من المحرضين انفسهم والذين كانوا يصرخون فى مكبرات الصوت دعوة على الجهاد، يقولون إنها فتنة لعن الله من ايقظها!!!. ويجتر الأقباط احزانهم وآلامهم فى انتظار هجمة أخرى من الرعاع. وهذه أمثلة على ما حدث من إعتداءات على الأقباط بنفس السيناريو يوم الجمعة بعد الصلاة: * يوم الجمعة8 سبتمبر 1972 قام الرعاع بعد صلاة الجمعة بحرق جمعية النهضة الارثوذكسية بجهة دمنهور بالبحيرة. * يوم الجمعة 2 مارس 1990 قام الرعاع بعمليات حرق ونهب وسلب واسعة فى مدينة ابو قرقاص المنيا حيث تم حرق عشرات المنازل والمحلات والصيدليات وسيارات الأقباط بالاضافة الى جمعية الشبان المسيحيين وجمعية خلاص النفوس وكنيسة مار جرجس للكاثوليك ببنى عبيد ابو قرقاص. * يوم الجمعة 11 مايو 1990تم الهجوم بالمدافع الرشاشة على الأقباط فى الاسكندرية وقتل فى الهجوم القس شنودة حنا عوض وزوجته والدكتور كمال رشدى والفونس رشدى وسامى عبده وبطرس بشاى والطفل مايكل صبرى. * يوم الجمعة الموافق 16 مارس 1990 تم القاء عبوة متفجرات على كنيسة السيدة العذراء بعين شمس. * يوم الجمعة 20 سبتمبر 1991 عاث المتطرفون بالسيوف والسنج نهبا وسلبا وتخريبا لبيوت ومحال الأقباط وصيدلياتهم فى المنيرة الغربية بحى امبابة بالقاهرة. * يوم الجمعة 19 يونيه 1992 انطلق المتطرفون فى قرية صنبو بديروط للقتل والتخريب ، فقتل ثلاثة أقباط وتم تخريب وحرق 64 منزلا ومتجرا يملكها أقباط منها 8 أتت عليها النيران بالكامل. * يوم الجمعة 16 اكتوبر 1992 عاث المتطرفون تخريبا وتدميرا لممتلكات الأقباط فى مدينة طما بمحافظة سوهاج وتم قتل اثنين من الأقباط وحرقت الكنيسة بالكامل وأستمرت أعمال السلب والتخريب لاكثر من ثلاث ساعات. * يوم الجمعة 5 مارس 1993 اندلعت أحداث القوصية وتم الإعتداء على ممتلكات الأقباط وارواحهم. * يوم الجمعة 5 مارس 1993 قتل المتطرفون المواطن القبطى عادل بشرى فى قرية مير بمحافظة اسيوط وهو عائد من الكنيسة إلى منزله. * يوم الجمعة 11 مارس 1994 ارتكب المتطرفون مذبحة امام الدير المحرق باسيوط قتل على اثرها اثنين من الرهبان وثلاثة من زوار الدير الأقباط. * يوم الجمعة 3 فبراير 1997 قام الغوغاء والعامة بعد الصلاة بالاعتداء على المواطنيين الأقباط فى قرية منافيس مركز ابو قرقاص بالمنيا وتخريب ممتلكاتهم بالإضافة إلى أعمال السلب والنهب. * يوم الجمعة 14 فبراير 1997 قتل المتطرفون ثلاثة أقباط فى قرية كوم الزهير مركز ابو قرقاص. * يوم الجمعة7 مارس 1997 قام الغوغاء بعد الصلاة بمهاجمة الكنيسة لإنزال الصليب بقرية التمساحية باسيوط وعاثوا نهبا وتخريبا لمنازل ومحلات الأقباط. *يوم الجمعة 14 اغسطس 1998 قام المتطرفون بقتل قبطيين فى قرية الكشح بسوهاج وتم إتهام الأقباط بقتلهم وتعذيبهم وباقى القصة معروفة. * يوم الجمعة 31 ديسمبر 1999 بدأت أحداث الكشح بالتخريب والقتل والنهب لممتلكات الأقباط واستمرت حتى 2 يناير 2000 وقتل على اثرها 21 قبطيا وتخريب العشرات من المحلات والبيوت ونشر الرعب فى القرية. * يوم الجمعة 7 نوفمبر 2003 قام الغوغاء بالهجوم على ممتلكات ومحال الأقباط فى قرية جرزا بالعياط وتم نهرب وتخريب 13 منزلا وإصابة خمسة من جراء الهجوم . * يوم الجمعة 3 ديسمبر 2004 قام الغوغاء فى قرية منقطين بالمنيا بهدم وحرق كنيسة الأقباط والإعتداء على ارواحهم وتخريب منازلهم واعمالهم. * يوم الجمعة 14 اكتوبر 2005 و21 اكتوبر 2005 قام الاف من الغوغاء بمهاجمة بيوت ومحلات الأقباط فى محرم بيك بالاسكندرية ومحاصرة كنيسة مارجرجس ونشر الرعب بين الأقباط فى الأسكندرية * يوم الجمعة 14 ابريل 2006 قام متطرف أو مجموعة من المتطرفين بمهاجمة اربعة كنائس بالاسكندرية بالسيوف وقتل قبطى واصيب خمسة اخرين من جراء هذا الهجوم الإرهابى. يوم الجمعة 11 مايو 2007 هاجم متطرفون بعد صلاة الجمعة منازل ومحال الأقباط بقرية بمها بالعياط ونقلت وكالة رويترز احتراق 27 منزلا ومتجرا للاقباط منها عشرة منازل دمرت بالكامل بالاضافة إلى متجرين وواصلت رويترز بأنه فى فبراير 2007 أحرقت متاجر لأقباط بعد شائعة عن قصة حب بين فتاة مسلمة وشاب قبطى فى جنوب مصر.اما صحيفة المصرى اليوم فقالت أن المتهمين احرقوا 25 منزلا و5 محال للأقباط واستخدموا الشوم والحجارة والأسلحة البيضاء فى الإعتداء على المصابين والكيروسين فى إشعال الحرائق بالمحال والمنازل. هذا بخلاف العشرات من الحوادث والإعتداءات الأخرى التى حدثت فى ايام اخرى غير الجمعة والكثير منها استهدفت الأقباط فى مناسباتهم الخاصة واحتفالاتهم وأيام الآحاد ونذكر منها: (منشأة دلو- قليوبية ،اغسطس 1978)، (التوفيقية-سمالوط، سبتمبر 1978)، (الاسماعلية ، يوليه 1980)،( الزاوية الحمراء-القاهرة، يونيه 1981)، (ابو قرقاص ، 1989 ، فبراير 1990، مارس 1990)، (عين شمس ،مارس 1990)، (سنهور- الفيوم، ابريل 1990)، (منيا القمح- الشرقية، ابريل 1990)، (منفلوط- اسيوط ،ابريل 1990)، (النوبارية، مايو 1990)، (حوش عيسى –البحيرة 1991)، (امبابة القاهرة، سبتمبر1991)، (صنبو وديروط- اسيوط ، مارس 1992)، (ديروط- اسيوط ، مايو 1992)، (صنبو- اسيوط ، يونيه 1992)، (طما- سوهاج، اكتوبر 1992)، (مدينة اسيوط، فبراير 1993)،(القوصية –اسيوط ، مارس 1993)، (دير المحرق- اسيوط ،مارس 1994)، (مير- اسيوط، اكتوبر 1994)، (كفر دميان- شرقية، فبراير 1996)، ( البدارى-اسيوط، فبراير 1996 )، (دير العزب-الفيوم ،ابريل 1996)،(طهطا- سوهاج، اغسطس 1996)،(الفكرية- ابو قرقاص، فبراير 1997)، (التمساحية- اسيوط ، مارس 1997)، (عزبة كامل تكلا- بهجورة بنجع حمادى، مارس 1997)، (طحا الاعمدة- المنيا ، اغسطس 1998)، (ابو تيج-اسيوط ،نوفمبر 1998)، (الكشح- سوهاج، اغسطس 1998، يناير 2000)، (قصر رشوان – الفيوم، اغسطس 2000)، (بنى واللمس- مغاغة، فبراير 2002)، ( منقطين- سمالوط، ديسمبر 2004)، (دمشاو- المنيا، يناير 2005)، (تلوانة-الباجور منوفية،ابريل 2005)، (العدر- اسيوط، مايو 2005)،(كفر سلامة- شرقية، ديسمبر 2005)، ( العديسات- قنا، يناير 2006)، (عزبة واصف غالى- العياط ، فبراير 2006)، ( الاسكندرية، مايو 1990، اكتوبر2005، ابريل 2006)،( بمها- العياط ، مايو 2007).وطبقا للكتاب السنوى الذى يصدره مركز بن خلدون، فإن عدد الأحداث الطائفية العنيفة التى وقع فيها ضحايا من الأقباط واستدعيت تدخلا امنيا واسع النطاق تجاوزت المائة والعشرين خلال الفترة من الخانكة 6 نوفمبر 1972 إلى احداث الأسكندرية 21 اكتوبر 2005 ، هذا بالاضافة إلى المئات من الأحداث الأخرى الصغيرة التى لم تلفت نظر وسائل الإعلام لرصدها أو جرى تعتيم كامل عليها. وقد قدرت فى دراسة سابقة ان اكثر من اربعة الآف قبطى قتلوا واصيبوا فى العقود الثلاثة السابقة من جراء اعتداءات المتطرفين المسلمين عليهم ،علاوة على خسائر تقدر بعشرات الملايين من الدولارات ونشر الرعب والتهجير بين الأقباط المصريين.....والباقية تأتى. ثالثا: التعامل الأمنى لن اتحدث عن دور الأمن الأساسى فى منع الجريمة وحماية الممتلكات العامة والارواح وهى المهمة التى يقاس نجاح أى جهاز امنى فى العالم بنجاحها، ولن اتحدث عن التحريض والتواطئ الأمنى ضد الأقباط الذى يصل إلى حد المشاركة غير المباشرة ضدهم والتى رصدته الكثير من منظمات المجتمع المدنى المصرى فى تقاريرها، ولن اتحدث عن حملات أمنية مباشرة للهجوم على مراكز العبادة للاقباط كما حدث فى بطمس وشبرا الخيمة واسيوط وسمالوط ودير الانبا انطونيوس وغيرها، ولكنى ساتحدث هنا عن الحد الادنى وهو توصيف الحدث بامانة وكتابة محضر تحقيق أمين ومحايد ونزيه. يؤسفنى أن اقول اننا لم نحصل على محضر شرطة واحد خلال العقود الثلاثة الاخيرة يدون ما حدث ضد الأقباط بامانة وحياد. انظروا إلى بيان وزارة الداخلية الاخير حول أحداث بمها بالعياط حيث ذكر البيان عدد المنازل المحترقة ثلاثة منازل وعدد المصابين ثلاثة باصابات سطحية طفيفة من أبناء الطائفة القبطية!!، وتذكروا بيانات النبوى اسماعيل عن أحداث الزاوية الحمراء ودور الشرطة فى الكشح وكفر دميان والعديسات وسمالوط. وفى النهاية وكالمعتاد تقبض الشرطة على مجموعة من الأقباط وتبتزهم حتى تجرى مصالحات شكلية تجبر الأقباط على التنازل عن حقوقهم القانونية وحقوقهم فى التعويضات العادلة وعن حق الدولة فى ردع الجريمة وحق المجتمع فى الآمن والسلام. رابعا:الردع القانونى الجمعة 11 مايو2007 حدث ما حدث فى قرية بمها بالعياط، السبت 12 مايو 2007 تم تبرئة المتهمين بالاعتداء على ارواح وممتلكات الاقباط فى قرية العديسات فى 17 يناير 2006 حيث حرقت منازل الأقباط ودمروت بيوتهم وقتل قبطى فى الاحداث ومات طفل قبطى فزعا واصيب العديد من الأقباط. من الذى قتل ودمر ونهب إذن؟، هل الأقباط قتلوا انفسهم ودمروا بيوتهم بايديهم؟، وماذا تعنى رسالة القضاء هذه فى نفس توقيت أحداث العياط؟. فى كل الحوادث العديدة التى وقعت على الأقباط يشير الأقباط باصابع الإتهام إلى اسماء بعينها، هذا حرض وهذا قتل وهذا حرق وهذا نهب، لان المعتدين لم ياتوا من المريخ ولكنهم جيرانهم واهل بلدهم ولدى عشرات الأسماء التى رصدتها والتى أدلى بها الأقباط المعتدى عليهم، ورغم تأكيد الأقباط على مرتكبى هذه الجرائم وتسميتهم بدقة تأتى الأحكام دائما مشجعة للجرائم ضد الأقباط!!. منذ عام 1970 وحتى عام 2007 رصدت الأحكام القضائية للمعتدين على الأقباط لم أحصل على حكم وأحد بإعدام مسلم لانه قتل قبطيا رغم قتل مئات الأقباط خلال تلك العقود، فى حين صدرت اعدامات بالجملة على المعتدين على السياحة أو على رجال الشرطة وتم تحويل الكثير من هذه القضايا إلى المحاكم العسكرية التى أصدرت احكامها بسرعة وبحزم. تصدر المحاكم احكاما بحظر رجوع القبطى إلى دينه الذى خرج منه تحت جملة من الضغوط وتتهمه بالردة رغم عدم وجود قانون للردة معتمدة فى أحكامها على رأى الفقهاء، ومحاكم أخرى تأخذ رأى الأزهر فى قضايا قانونية. فى محاكم أخرى يتحول القاضى إلى مشرع ويخلق قاعدة قانونية ويحكم بناء عليها، وفى قضايا أخرى يتجاهل القاضى القانون ويتحول إلى مصلح إجتماعى حتى يعفى المعتدى من العقاب..... أين يجد الأقباط العدل إذن؟. خامسا: مجلس الشعب قبل حرب اكتوبر شكل مجلس الشعب لجنة لتقصى الحقائق فى أحداث الخانكة التى حدثت فى 6 نوفمبر1972 برئاسة دكتور جمال العطيفى، وصدر عن اللجنة تقرير متوازن لم تنفذ أى من توصياته حتى هذه اللحظة. وأتضح أن التقرير جاء لتهدئة الأمور قبل حرب اكتوبر 1973. بعد أحداث الاسكندرية فى اكتوبر 2005 تقرر تشكيل لجنة اخرى لتقصى الحقائق من مجلس الشعب ولكنها لم تبدأ عملها حتى الآن وتم تنويم الموضوع. منذ عام 1998 يرقد فى ادراج مجلس الشعب مشروع القانون الموحد لبناء دور العبادة الذى قدمه المستشار محمد الجويلى ويرفض المجلس مناقشته رغم إنه يصدر قوانيين خلال عدة ساعات عندما يريد ،ورغم أن هذا القانون سيقلص مساحات العنف ضد الأقباط والتى يأتى الكثير منها للهجوم على كنائسهم بحجة عدم الحصول على ترخيص. منذ اكثر من ربع قرن يرفض مجلس الشعب مناقشة مشروع قانون الاحوال الشخصية الموحد للمسيحيين والذى اعيد تقديمه مرة اخرى عام 1998. رفض المجلس إصدار أى قانون يجرم التمييز فى المجتمع على اساس الدين ويجرم هذه الإعتداءات. رفض مجلس الشعب إضافة اية فقرات فى التعديلات الدستورية الاخيرة تجرم التمييز على اساس الدين او العرق او النوع. هاج مجلس الشعب وماج لمجرد رأى قاله وزير الثقافة عن الحجاب ولا يهتز نفس المجلس لعشرات الاحداث الدموية التى وقعت على الأقباط... وفى هذا يكفى. والخلاصة هناك غياب للوقاية المجتمعية وغياب للعلاج القانونى الرادع، الثقافة المجتمعية، والسلطات التنفيذية والتشريعية والقضائية تصب كلها فى اتجاه واحد يشجع الأعمال العدائية ضد الأقباط. النقابات المهنية تسرع بقوافلها لزيارة مسلمى البوسنة والشيشان وتجمع الأموال لدعم الجهاد حول العالم ولا تكلف نفسها بتخفيف آلام شركاء الوطن والذين يمولون هذه النقابات من اشتراكاتهم. نقابة المحامين تعقد الندوات للدفاع عن صدام حسين وترسل محاميها للدفاع عن المتطرفين ولكنها تتخاذل فى دعم المعتدى عليهم من الأقباط. حتى الأموال التى تم جمعها من الداخل والخارج لإعادة بناء كفر دميان لا نعرف من استولى عليها ولم يقدموا شيئا لابناء القرية الغلابة المعتدى عليهم. ماذا يمكن أن يكون وضع الذمية اكثر من هذا الذى يحدث؟ للأسف لم يستطع المجتمع المصرى بمؤسساته وثقافته أن يفصل المواطنة عن الدين، وما زال األأقباط يعانون من وضع أقرب إلى وضع الذمية التاريخى. الأقباط مضطهدون وهناك مسئولية على كل قبطى سواء كان علمانيا أم رجل دين وسواء كان فى الداخل أو الخارج، هناك مسئولية شخصية لمقاومة هذا الاضطهاد بكل الطرق السلمية والقانونية المحلية والدولية ومن يتقاعس هو شخص مقصر فى حق نفسه اولا قبل ان يكون مقصر ا فى حق شعبه ووطنه. Published: 2007-05-25*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*"أحداث بقرى الجيزة" 
*​


*اعتداء همجيا على الأقباط بقرية جرزا – مركز العياط بالجيزة



آخر أنباء الأحداث الطائفية بقرية جرزا - مركز العياط - محافظة الجيزة والتي أسفرت عن إصابة أحد عشر مسيحيا وحرق وتدمير عشرات المنازل والمحال علاوة على إتلاف وقلع المزروعات المملوكة للمسيحيين وقد رفضت الشرطة المحلية تحرير محاضر لكثير من المجني، عليهم كذلك رفضت نيابة العياط سماع أقوالهم مما يعد انتهاكا للقانون والدستور ومواثيق معاهدات حقوق الإنسان التي كفلت حق البلاغ والشكوى لجميع المواطنين.

 وكانت الأحداث قد بدأت مساء الجمعة الموافق 7/11/2003 بانقطاع التيار الكهربي عن القرية والقرى المجاورة في حوالي الساعة الثامنة مساءا وحدث تجمعات لأكثر من خمسة آلاف من المسلمين المسلحين يصيحون بصيحات جهاد إسلامية ونداءات معادية للمسيحيين حاملين أدوات حادة وأسلحة بيضاء وجراكن بها مواد مشتعلة بذريعة أن الأقباط يحاولون توسيع كنيسة القرية والتي تم بناؤها منذ نصف قرن تقريباً وقد أسفرت هذه الأحداث عن حرق منازل 

 الآتي أسماؤهم:

 1-              سعد فريد عبد الملاك 

 2-              صابر بباوي خليل

 3-              مجدي شوقي عبد الونيس

 4-              فارس عبد الله



 نهب منازل وحرق محال الآتي أسماؤهم:

 1-              هلال غبريال عبدالملك (تاجر بقالة تموينية)

 2-              عبيد مكرم غبريال (تاجر بقالة جملة )

 3-              سعيد مكرم غبريال (تاجر اسمدة ومبيدات) وتم نهب بضاعته بالكامل وتدمير محله

 4-              رضا يوسف (صاحب ورشة أحذية)

 5-              طلعت يعقوب خليل (خياط)

 6-              يعقوب خليل سمعان(خياط)

 7-              فرج واصف (خياط)

 8-              هاني برسوم (صاحب مغسلة) 

 وقد دمرت محالهم جميعا عن آخرها وحرقت .

 كما تم نهب منازل كل من :

 1-              أشرف شوقي عبد الونيس

 2-              منسى غبريال

 3-              حليم ونيس

 4-              صموئيل محروس (منزلين)

 5-              ناجى عبد الله 



 كما تم إتلاف وقلع المزروعات المملوكة لكل من:

 1-              مخلص يوسف 

 2-              عادل يوسف ملوكة

 3-              هانى يوسف عبد الله

 4-              عبيد مكرم غبريال

 5-              شوقى ونيس عبد الملاك

 6-              صابر حبيب سوريال

 7-              جرجس حبيب جرجس

 كما أصيب كل من :

 1-              هلال غبريال عبد الملك ( بكسر وشرخ بالساعد الأيسر) ويحتاج إلى عملية تثبيت مسمار.

 2-     أمال هلال غبريال (شرح بالجمجمة وارتجاج شديد بالمخ وجروح عميقة بفروة الرأس والوجه) وحالتها سيئة.

 3-              يسرى عياد فريد ( أصيب بجروح بالوجه وكدمات بكل أنحاء الجسم).

 4-     صموئيل محروس خليل وزوجته سعاد حبيب سوريال (وإصابتهما بجروح سطحية بالرأس والوجه)

 5-              آخرون أصيبوا ولم يتمكنوا من الوصول إلى المستشفيات لأسباب عديدة، منهم:-

 1-              يعقوب خليل سمعان (بالفك)

 2-              جميلة حلمى

 3-              نورا وهبه

 4-              كريستينا يسري عياد فريد (سنة ونصف) وتعرضت لتمزقات حادة من جراء محاولة خطفها. 

 5-              حكيمة عوض الله



ومن المعروف أن جريدة "وطني" هي الوحيدة بين كل الصحف المصرية التي أشارت عن هذه الأحداث بينما جريدة "الأهالي" بالذات التي يرأس مجلس إدارتها الدكتور رفعت السعيد لم تذكر كلمة واحدة.

 ترى هل الدكتور رفعت السعيد كصحفي مرموق وكعضو مجلس الشورى وسياسي كبير أمين عام حزب التجمع لا يدري من هذا الأمر شيئا ؟؟ أليس من واجب الصحافة أن تذكر هذه الأحداث وتشجبها وتطالب المسئولين بمساءلة كل الجناة المجرمين ؟ 

 وفي تقرير له أصدر الدكتور سعد الدين إبراهيم رئيس أمناء مركز بن خلدون للدراسات الاجتماعية تقريراً بعنوان " الأوضاع السياسية والاجتماعية بالعالم العربي ومصر" متضمناً جزءً كبيراً من التقرير ما أسماه بـ "وضع الأقباط في مصر"، وفرضت أحداث جرزا نفسها على هذا التقرير الهام، وقد شهد هذا العالم وقوع واحدة من الحوادث المؤسفة بين المسلمين والأقباط في قرية جرزا بالعياط محافظة الجيزة في 7 نوفمبر 2003 ، مستندا إلى صحيفة الحياة اللندنية في العاشر من نوفمبر التي قالت:

 " إن سبب الأزمة هو خلاف الطرفين على تحويل مكتبة مسيحية في القرية إلى كنيسة، وأسفرت الصدامات عن إصابة خمسة وتحطيم زجاج المكتبة وأبوابها وإلقاء حجارة على منازل سبعة مسيحيين".

 وفي مقابل هذه الرواية يورد التقرير رواية أخرى لمركز الكلمة لحقوق الإنسان في بيانه بتاريخ 13 نوفمبر بأن سبب الصدام هو محاولة الأقباط توسيع الكنيسة التي تم بناؤها منذ نصف قرن تقريبا. وأدان المركز رفض الشرطة تحرير محاضر للمجني عليهم، ورفض نيابة العياط سماع أقوالهم ، وحذر من تكرار أحداث الكشح مرة أخرى.

 وذكر أن الأحداث أسفرت عن إصابة أحد عشر مسيحيا وحرق وتدمير عشرات المنازل والمحال علاوة على إتلاف وقلع المزروعات المملوكة للمسيحيين، من قبل أكثر من خمسة آلاف من المسلمين المسلحين يصيحون بصيحات جهاد إسلامية ونداءات معادية للمسيحيين حامليين أدوات حادة وأسلحة بيضاء وجراكن بها مواد مشتعلة.*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*الكلمات التى دسها المغرضون لإشعال الحرائق والفتن وقتل المسيحيين فى قرية بمها *​






























​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*نتابع خراب قرية بمها - العياط *​






































​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)




----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*الشهيد مجند هانى صاروفيم*​











​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*مذكرة من البابا شنوده للرئيس لرفع الظلم عن الأقباط 


 بمناسبة أحداث بمها - العياط
*​






​



*
 29/05/2007 

مع شكرنا الجزيل للمشاعر النبيلة التي أظهرها من نحونا صاحب الفضيلة الإمام الأكبر د. طنطاوي شيخ الجامع الأزهر، ومع شكرنا للكتاب المسلمين الذين أظهروا روحا طيبة ومحايدة وتعاطفوا مع الأقباط وقضاياهم وإستنكروا الإعتداءات التي وقعت عليهم.

 إلا أننا في مناسبة ما حدث في قرية بمها، نحب أن نذكر بعض الملاحظات الهامة لإلقاء النور على هذا الموضوع :

1- تعرض الأقباط في بمها إلى إعتداءات يوم 11/5 بعد صلاة الجمعة. فتم حرق بعض البيوت بالكامل، وبعض البيوت حرقت جزئيا. وبعض الأقباط إحتاجوا إلى علاج خارج المنطقة. كما نهبت وحرقت بعض محلات أخشاب وعلافة وخياطة وموبيليات.. إلخ. مع حرق ونهب أدوات منزلية وأثاثات..


 2- هذه الإعتداءات بدأت تعيد إلى الأذهان أحداثا قديمة، وتثير جروحا ربما يظن البعض أنها إندملت. وهكذا بدأت تثار في بعض الجرائد وفي الأحاديث ما حدث فى الخانكة، والكشح، وأسيوط، والدير المحرق، وصنبو، وسمالوط، والأسكندرية، وكفر دميان.. إلخ، ولم تعتبر حادثة فردية وإنتهت.


 3- تساءل الناس : ما موقف الأمن من كل ذلك؟ والمعروف أن الموقف الأول للأمن هو منع الجريمة قبل وقوعها. وخصوصا أن الموضوع كان معروفا منذ شهور، ولم تؤخذ إحتياطات لمنعه.. وعلى الأقل - إن وقعت جريمة، يجب أن تؤخذ بردع وحزم.


4- تذكر الجميع أنه في كل الأحداث السابقة لم تكن هناك عقوبة رادعة حتي في حوادث القتل. وكثير منها كان ينتهي بعمل (مصالحة) والضغط على الأقباط حتى يتنازلوا عن شكواهم. وينتهي الأمر ثم يعود ويتكرر دون علاج ودون وقاية.



5- من جهة الخسائر، فإنه تم تعويض المضارين عن طريق المطرانية والبطريركية ورجال الخير. لكن عنصر الرعب والفزع بقي كما هو. والحديث عن مصالحات كان مجرد غطاء لخطورة الأحداث.


 6- سئل البابا عن هذا الحادث في إجتماعه العام، فأجاب بأن الذين إرتكبوه يسيئون لسمعة البلاد وليسوا مخلصين لوطنهم بالحقيقة. وقال أيضا : إن سكت المسئولون، فإن الله لن يسكت.


7- نحب أن نقول في حادث بمها التابعة للعياط أن كل ما فعله الأقباط منذ فترة طويلة كان بإتفاق مع رجال الأمن. ثم أنه حدث في المنطقة إعتداء سابق في قرية جرزة، وعزية واصف التابعة لنفس الأمن


 8- محاولة البعض في كل حادث مشابه أن يجروا بعض الأقباط إلى مشاكل أو إتهامات ثم يرغمونهم على التنازل وإلا... هذا أمر ضد الحق والإنصاف..


 9-  هل سينتهي هذا الموضوع بالحفظ وكأن شيئا لم يحدث؟ وهل هذا الحفظ سيريح المشاعر؟! أم سيكون مدعاة لتكرار المأساة.


10- أخيرا نود أن نترك الأمر إلى الله واثقين بعدل الله.. ولكننا نقول لأولي الأمر : هل هذا الذي حدث يتفق مع المساواة التي نادي بها الدستور، وهل يتفق مع حرية العقيدة، أو مع نص المواطنة، وما يتحدث به الناس عن الوحدة الوطنية والنسيج الواحد؟! وكيف نواجه من يسألونا عن حقيقة الأحداث؟!


 ربنا موجود ...

 ربنا موجود ...

 يفحص ما في القلوب ...

 ويعرف ما خفي وما إستتر ...


 نقلا عن الكرازة*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*باط  فاو بحري .. تحت الحصار ... لم يصدقوا الوعود ويخشون الخروج من منازلهم*​ 



*

فى شهر أبريل 2006 م هاجمت عصابات الإسلام منازل أقباط قرية فاو بحرى فأشعلوا النيران بأربعة منازل، الاعتداء على محلين تجاريين، إحراق أكوام القش.. هذا هو ملخص أحدث غزوة جهادية تمارس من مصريين ضد إخوانهم بالوطن، تحت شعار الإسلامى الإرهابى " لا إله إلا الله.. النصارى أعداء الله" فيما يبدو وكأنه منهج تكفيري جديد ضد أقباط مصر، فتكرار نفس الهتاف في أكثر من حادثة طائفية في محافظات مختلفة، في إطار سيناريو شبه موحد، يعد ظاهرة تستحق التحليل.. 

 وقرية فاو بحرى بها  1300نفس بلا كنيسة 
هذه المرة تقع الأحداث على أرض قرية صغير تدعى " فاو بحري" بمركز دشنا – محافظة قنا، والسبب ليس ككل مرة "محاولة بناء كنيسة" وإنما مجرد وجود جمعية خيرية باسم العذراء مريم!!
 عن طبيعة هذه الجمعية يقول أحد أهالي القرية: هذه الجمعية قائمة منذ أكثر من 70 عاماً بشكل قانوني ومسجلة بوزارة الشئون الاجتماعية، وهي مبنية بالطوب الأخضر و(الجريد)، وهي تقدم خدماتها لأهل القرية من الأقباط في صورة مدارس أحد، وندوات، بجانب الأنشطة الاجتماعية.. وذلك نظراً لأن أقباط القرية –وعددهم يتجاوز 1300 نفس- محرومون من وجود كنيسة بقريتهم، وأقرب كنيسة لهم هي "الأنبا بلامون" بقرية القصر والصياد وهي تبعد حوالي 15 كم عن قريتنا.
 عن الأحداث يقول أحد الأهالي: نظراً لتصدع المبنى الذي أصبح أيلاً للسقوط تقدمنا بطلب لأمن الدولة وللمحافظ لإعادة البناء، وبالفعل جاءتنا الموافقة يوم 27مارس بنفس المقاسات والارتفاع، إلا أننا فوجئنا مساء يوم الأربعاء 5 أبريل بفصل الكهرباء عن مناطق تجمع المسيحيين بالقرية، مع خروج السكان المسلمين بهتافات من نوعية "لا إله إلا الله.. النصارى أعداء الله" وقاموا بالاعتداء على ممتلكات الأقباط.
 قمنا بإخطار الجهات الأمنية التي حضرت بشكل متواضع بعد نصف ساعة متمثلة في مأمور المركز مع ضابط وأربعة جنود، وأثناء وجودهم استمرت أعمال العنف نظراً لقلة عددهم وفشلهم في السيطرة على القرية بأكملها، واستمر ذلك حتى الرابعة صباحاً..
 في اليوم التالي حضر مدير الأمن وعدد من القيادات وجلسوا مع كلا الطرفين (المسيحيين والمسلمين) كل على حدا وخرجوا بوعد بعدم تكرار ما حدث.. ولكن لم يلبث المساء أن حل حتى عادت أحداث الشغب أكثر من اليوم السابق، رغم التواجد الكثيف للأمن بالقرية..عادت القيادات الأمنية والشعبية لعمل جلسات التهدئة وخرجت بنفس الوعود إلا أننا لم نعد نصدقها خصوصاً مع وجود وعيد من المتطرفين بتكرار الهجوم بعد مغادرة الأمن للقرية..هذا ومازال الأقباط حبيسي منازلهم، حتى الأطفال لا يذهبون لمدارسهم، خوفاً من جيرانهم وشركاءهم في الوطن.. ولك الله يا مصر. 
 المرجع - راجع جريدة الكتيبة الطيبية العدد 23*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*الزقازيق....مظاهرات مسيحيه غاضبه حاملة نعش الشهيد القبطى فؤاد فوزي توفيق *​



*
فى الساعة الثانية والنصف من يوم الثلاثاء 27/ 6/ 2006 م كان الشهيد فؤاد فوزى توفيق يعمل فى محلة لتصليح الأحذية أمام مديرية الأمن فى مدينة الزقازيق محافظة الشرقية عندما قتله مسلم ملتحى , ويقول الشاهد المسلم صاحب المحل المجاور لمحل الشهيد أنه رأى أحد الملتحيين من أعضاء العصابات الإرهابية أسمه حسام حافظ عطية "27 سنة" حلواني وله تاريخ أجرامى وخرج من المعتقل حديثاً .. هجم الملتحى حسام علي الشهيد فؤاد فوزي قائلاً : " هل أنت مسيحى كافر ؟ " فرد عليه الشهيد فوزى : " أيوه .. شكراً .. الله يسامحك , أنت عايز تتعارك معايا ليه .. أنا ما عملتلكش حاجه " ولم يكد فؤاد فوزى يكمل حديثه حتى أخرج المسلم سكيناً كان يخفيها فى ملابسه وطعن فؤاد فوزى توفيق طعنات قاتلة وسرعان ما لفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة فى المستشفى . 

وقد أخرجت قوات الأمن جثة الشهيد فؤاد بسرعة بعد تشريح سريع لمعرفة أسباب الوفاة حتى يتم دفنه قبل هبوط الليل وبسرعة قبل أن ينتشر الخبر بسرعة بين الأقباط , ولكن تجمع حوالى ما يقرب من ألفين قبطى لتوديع الشهيد إلى مثواة الأخير وبعد الصلاة فى كنيسة الأنبا أنطونيوس قاموا بمسيرة وراء النعش وساروا حوالى 2 كيلوميتر وهم يهتفون : يا رئيس .. يا رئيس دم القبطى موش رخيص ,,, بالروح والدم نفديك يا صليب ولكن قوات الأمن أرجعتهم بالقوة ثم دفنوه فى مدافن الكنيسة

 ولم تنتهى الأحداث يعد قتل الشهيد القبطى بالزقازيق أمام مديرية ألأمن *​



*هــــايدى عروس الزقازيق الحزينة*​

*

 كتب هالة المصري فى صحيفة الكتيبة الطيبية بتاريخ  28/1/2007 م 
هايدي ابنة الواحد وعشرون ربيعا، عقد زفافها أمس الموافق 21 من يناير 2007. زوجها هو ابن شقيقة شهيد الزقازيق الذي شيعناه جميعا إلي السماء منذ ثمانية أشهر بعد أن هجم عليه متطرف في محل عمله بورشة أحذية وقضي في الحال علي أثر عدة طعنات أغرقته في دمه.
 سيناريو مماثل حدث في عيد الغطاس و يلقي سامي عطية والد هايدى مصرعه علي يد إرهابي أخر وهو تامر سامي و بمساعدة شقيقه عمرو سامي.
بدأت الأحداث عندما كان يحتفل والد هايدي السيد سامي عطية بقرب عقد قران أبنته و تعالت زغاريد الأسرة البسيطة احتفالا بابنتهم وبإكمال فراش منزلها. في هذه الأثناء يهجم الإرهابي علي تامر علي أسرة هايدي صارخا "أزاي تنصبوا فرح و أخويا لسة ميت" و كان لهذا الإرهابي أخا انتحر بعد أن طاردته الشرطة لعدة جرائم كان قد إرتكبها في الماضي. تناسي الإرهابي كذلك أنه هو وأسرته قد ذهبوا لعدة أفراح سواء في المنطقة ذاتها أو في مناطق مجاورة رغم وفاة أبنهم انتحارا منذ وقت قصير.. وكأن واجب الناس ذكر مجرم انتحر أثناء نسيان أسرته بشكل كامل له.
 المحزن في الواقعة هو أن حالة الاحتقان كانت منتشرة بين أهل هذا الإرهابي حيث قامت أسرته بسب العروس وأهلها وقام شقيقه عمرو وهو أخرس بتكتيف السيد سامي ليعطي الفرصة لأخيه بطعنه عدة مرات يلقي خلالها حتفه.
 لم ينتهي الأمر عند هذا الحد المأسوي بل هجموا آخرون من معارف هذا الإرهابي علي منزل السيد سامي وأخيه سمير. كان هذا علي مرأي ومسمع عطية سامي وهو طفل ذو تسعة أعوام مكتوف الأيدي وهو يري مصرع والده. حاول البعض التهجم علي النساء في المنزل لولا تدخل البعض وغلقهم لباب العقار نفسه بجنزير.
 وصل الخبر لمديرية الأمن و لوجود صلة قرابة بين سامي يوسف و قتيل الزقازيق و علي أسر ذلك إنتشرت قوات الأمن بشكل مبالغ فيه و تم تشييع الجنازة مع أقرب الأقرباء في ظل حراسة أمنية مشددة و الملاحظ أن قوات الأمن منعت أجهزة التصوير و الموبايلات ذات الكاميرات من إلتقاط صور للمشيعين. قامت أجهزة الأمن كذلك بتفتيش حتى هيكل الكنيسة.
 من حظ أسرة سامي العثر أن الكنيسة التابعين لها (كنيسة الأنبا أنطونيوس) كان بها صلاة أكليا و حاولت أجهزة الأمن الضغط علي الآباء الكهنة لإنهاء الصلاة إلي أن أهل سامي أبوا ذلك رغم علمهم بالكردونات الأمنية حول الزقازيق و ضواحيها.
 وظلت جميع الصحف ملتزمة ببيان الداخلية الذي جاء فيه أنه حادث فردي هش كالعادة كما وصفوا.. إلى أن استطاع صوت المهاجر اختراق الحواجز الامنية ورغم مقابلتى لسمير شقيق سامي أول يوم لذهابي إليهم في احد البيوت الريفية إلا أنى اصريت أن ادخل إلى منزل سامي حتى اسمع الزوجة والأولاد وحدث ذلك فعلا ثاني يوم مما أثار انزعاج لدى الجهات الأمنية التي تعاملت بذوق ولكن أيضا غلب عليها المفاجاءة.*​
*الزوجة / أمال طانيوس
زوجي رجل مكافح لم أره منذ أربع أشهر فقد اخذ مايكل و ذهبا سويا للعمل في شرم الشيخ حتى في الإجازات ولم يستطيعوا قضاء العيد حتى يتمكن من سترة هايدى وسداد التزام الزواج - سامى تركنى ارملة وهو في الخامسة والأربعين ويكبرني بثلاث أعوام فقط وتركني أيضا مديونة واطلب من الكنيسة مساعدتي وأيضا الدولة فانا مصرية أولا وأخيرا.

 هايدى : العروس المكلومة
لن أؤجل زفافي وارفض إطلاق كلمة "فرح" وسأتم كل ذلك وأنا ارتدى السواد وسأقيم عند والدتي فترة الحداد وأطالب بتهجير الأسرة المسلمة كما يفعلون معنا وأيضا بالإعدام لقاتل أبى فأبى كان رجلا مجتهدا أما من قتله فهو سوابق والحكومة تركته ولا أعرف لماذا أخلوا سبيله.
 مايكل .. خمسة عشر عاما الصف الثاني ثانوى.
استدعتني النيابة ووجهت لي تهمة محاولة الدفاع عن أبى وأخلو سبيلي من سراي النيابة على زمة قضية و ذلك بعدما سألني وكيل النيابة هل لديكم نية الثار فقلت نحن لا نأخذ ثارا من احد وأيضا قال لي أن المتهم المقبوض علية عمرو -أطرش وشبة اخرس - المح إلى أنى أنا من طعنت والدي فقلت للنيابة من طعن أبى هو تامر وذلك بشهادة الشهود.
 عطية : تسع سنوات الصف الرابع الابتدائي.
 رأيت تامر يذبح أبى وكنت أصيح من أعلى ولا اعرف مازا ينتظرنا من جيراننا فهم يردون قتلنا ويبصقون حينما نمر أمامهم.
 سمير عطية : شقيق القتيل
 اشكر مدير الأمن ونائبة ورئيس البحث الجنائي وامن الدولة ورجال المرور وكل من نظم وشيع جثمان آخى.
 زوجة سمير : قاعدين بيحرسونا ليه؟!.. الأولى يروحوا يمسكوا القاتل ويشوفو مين وراه؟!..*​

*المفاجأة*​
*
 "تامر" مجرم واحد أقوي من مديرية أمن الزقازيق يربط بين حادثتين مختلفين.
استدعاء من ميت غمر لمعالجة مشكلة جديدة قرية ميت الفرماوى. أربع عائلات من الأقباط مهجرين بسبب إشاعة سخيفة موفدها أن شاب يبلغ ثماني عشر عاما علي علاقة بلعوب تدعى رشا تبلغ اثنين وثلاثين عاما.المهجرون هم:
 - لويزا حبشى جرجس خمسة وسبعين عاما
 - سامية أمين سليمان خمسة وأربعين وأولادهم نادرة وملاك ومادونا
 - عبد السيد عطا الله السيد خمسة وثلاثون عام وزوجته حنان وأبنائهم كيرلس وكيرستين
 - سمير عطا الله عبد السيد و زوجته مارى كمال صادق وابنهم ماركو.
السيدة رشا اللعوب تم إمساكها سابقا ومصنفة آداب ولكن هذه المرة اخذ تاحر اسماك يدعى اسمه السيد عبد الرزاق وزراعة اليمين تامر المجرم الهارب في قضية مقتل سامي عطية و وللحق المفاجأة الجمتنى حيث انني أخذت أسأل هل العملية فردية أم بلطجة منظمة وهل استهداف الأقباط متعمد منهم لغرض ما أم أن هناك من يستأجرهم.
 الأسر تركت عزبة الحريري بالزقارزيق واستقرت لدى أقاربهم في الفرماوى يخشون العودة من مجرد إشاعة يحميها البلطجة المنظمة.
الرابط بين تكرار اسم المجرم الهارب تامر في الحادثتين لا يمكن أن يكون مصادفة ولكنها الجريمة المنظمة التي يغمض الأمن عينة عنها تحت بند حوادث فردية
 اليوم الحادي والعشرين من يناير زفاف هايدى الحزين
 كتبت هالة المصري - الزقازيق - عزبة الحريري*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*جريمة قتل غامضة لقريبة الأنبا بطرس مدير قناة أغابي الفضائية*​



*
الأسماعيلية فى 22/ 10/ 2006 م .. قتلت السيدة هيدات حليم حرم مدير شركة ل ج بالأسماعيلية وهى أبنه خالة الأنبا بطرس سكرتير البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الأسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية وقد حدث خلاف حديث بين هذه الأسرة القبطية وأسرة مسلمة بسبب صوت ألاذان , ومما هو يجدر بالذكر أن الجريمة حدثت فى شهر رمضان كما حدثت فى المنطقة التى كانت تسكن فيها المجنى عليها سرقات كثيرة مما يوحى بتسيب الأمن فى هذه المنطقة التى هى مركز الأخوان المسلمين فى مصر فقد كان أول مرشد للأخوان المسلمين حسن البنا يقطن فى مدينة الإسماعيلية وشهدت هذه المدينة أثناء تقلده منصب المرشد العام مجزرة وحشية قتل فيها الأخوان المسلمين الأقباط وعلقوا أجسادهم على خطاطيف حديدية يستخدمها الجزارين فى حمل اللحوم وطافوا بهم شوارع الأسماعيلية وهم يرددون هتافهم الشهير الله أكبر ثم ألقوا بأجسادهم فى الكنيسة وحرقوا الكنيسة ومن ناحية أخرى عاين البوليس مكان الجريمة وهو بيت المجنى عليها هيدات حليم وقد هجم الجناة عليها وخبطوها بآلة حادة على رأسها تسبب فى نزيف داخلى وخرج الدم من أنفها وفمها وسرقوا بعض المجوهرات الذهبية ولكنهم لم يسرقوا كل المشغولات الذهبية .

 ومما يثير شبهه حول دور الإخوان المسلمين فى هذه الجريمة  أن الأنبا بطرس هو المكلف بإدارة قناة أغابى الفضائية*​
*من أين لك هذا يا سفاح المنيــــــــــا ؟*​


*
على ابوطالب سفاح من عزبة جورجي محافظة المنيا كان من عشرين سنة يمتلك فدان بالايجار اصبح الان يمتلك 55 فادن ملك ومن وجوده مع الارهاب ودعمة لهم ومن تجارة المخدرات والسلاح والحكومة تعلم ذلك وتركته يستفحل اول شخص قتله شخص مسيحي اسمة رفيق نبيه حنا سنة 1992م.. واخذ السفاح على اسلوب البلطجة على المسيحيين فى هذه البلدة فعاشوا فى إرهابه فأرعبهم وشعب هذه القرية من المسالمين الذين يودون العيش فى سلام وقد أرسل السفاح ذات يوم بن اخية و25 شخص اخر معه لرجل مسيحي يدعى صموئيل فرج الله فى الغيط وضربوة حتى فارق الحياة ودقوا فى جسمة مسامير وضربوة على رأسة حتى فارق الحياة وكانوا يحملون السلاح وكان آخر ضحايا السفاح على أبو طالب قتله اربعة من اسرة واحدة المطلوب هو تمرير هذه الرسالة الى من يهمة الامر لانقاذ اهل هذه البلدة من هذا الاخطبوط الإرهابى الإجرامى الذى يهدد المسيحيين فى كل واقت*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*1008: بلاغ للنائب العام ووزير الداخلية 
 بلاغ للنائب العام ووزير الداخلية 
 من هذا المدعو الرائد / محمد عز؟*​


*
قامت قوات الامن بالقبض علي السيد/ مجدي عدلي اسحق يوم الثلاثاء الماضي الموافق 16 مايو2006 بعد بحث مكثف قام به الرائد/ محمد عز- قسم المنتزه- بداية من يوم السبت 13مايو 2006حيث اتجه الي منزل ام المذكور فلم يجده و لكنه وجد اخوه وهو السيد / اسحق عدلي اسحق فقام باستجوابه عن محل عمل و اقامه السيد / مجدي عدلي اسحق ،وحيث ان اجابته لم تكن واضحه بالقدر الكافي من وجهه نظر الرائد المبجل ،فقد قام بضربه بالشومة و ربطه بالحبل و القائه بالبوكس من العصافره الي سيدي بشر حيث محل الاقامه الجديد للمذكور فلم يجده ،لكنه وجد زوجته واولاده اربع سنوات و سنتان . وللاسف قام الرائد المتطرف محمد عز بعمل تخريب ببيت المذكور و ضرب زوجته وقيادتها خارج الشقه و غلق الشقه علي الاطفال وحدهم بلا رحمه و بعد صراخ و بكاء و توسلات الزوجه استجاب اخيرا الرائد لفكرة ترك الاطفال عند الجيران. لكنه ساق الزوجة الي الشارع وهو يمطر عليها عبارات مليئه بالازدراء و السب العلني و التوعدات و كأن هذا الرائد قد نسي شئ اسمه سياده القانون لا سياده الفكر الشخصي و الافكار المتطرفه ، و لم ينقذ زوجة المذكور من يد الرائد المحترم إلا ابوها و بعض المعارف . 
 و عندما سمع السيد / مجدي عدلي اسحق بما حدث قام بالذهاب الي قسم المنتزه مع والد زوجته ليسأل ما الذي حدث؟؟ و لماذا يطلبانه؟؟ فما وجد الا جوابا من الضابط "نريد ان نكشف عن السجل الخاص بك" و عند الكشف عن السجل وجدت صحيفته بيضاء لا يوجد بها اي احكام . 
 لكن لم ينتهي الامر عند هذا الحد 
 حيث قام الرائد / محمد عز يوم الثلاثاء 16 مايو 2006 بالقاء القبض علي السيد / مجدي عدلي في بيته في سيدي بشر الساعه الرابعه و النصف فجرا بدون اي تهمه محدده فقد حول المذكور من نقطه الملاحات الي الترحيلات مباشرة بدون عرض علي النيابه وذلك بعد ان كتب له جواب اعتقال بحجه انه خطر علي الامن العام و طبعا بعدها سيتم الترحيل و الاعتقال الي اجل غير مسمي كالعاده ،و الجدير بالذكر ان اهل المذكور قد قاموا بالسؤال عنه في كلا من قسم المنتزه و مباحث امن الدوله -الفراعنه- و كان جوابهم لا نعلم عنه شئ ... 
 ومن الواضح ان موضوع الخطر علي الامن العام هذا موضوع متكرر بل و اصبح الان الشماعه التي يعلق عليها المتطرفون من منفذي القانون تبريرات سلوكهم حيث تم القبض علي كلا من صبحي بخيت عطيه سلامه 21 سنه عامل رخام ،و هشام عزمي اسكندر 23 سنه عامل من امام سراي النيابه و بعد الافراج عنهم و تبرئتهم من التهم الموجهه اليهم ، وقد تم عمل كارت اعتقال لكلا منهم تحت تهمه خطر علي الامن العام ايضا..... 
 اما العجيب في الموضوع انه في خضم هذه الاحداث يصدر قرار بتفتيش بيوت الاقباط المقيمين في العصافره بحجه حياذه الاسلحه البيضاء(بدايه بالمطوه و السكينه وخلافه) وذلك لفتح مجال اكبر لحملات الاعتقال غير المشروط و كلعاده بدون عرض علي النيابه. 
 و هنا اتسائل 
اولا : من هذا المدعو الرائد / محمد عز اهو تحت سياده القانون ام انه ترك القانون بدرج مكتبه و اوجد لنفسه قانونا يتناسب مع اهوائه الشخصيه و تطرفه ، فهل من الطبيعي ان يقوم ممثل القانون بالسب العلني و التوعد و التطاول بالضرب و الاهانه لفئه دينيه معينه لمجرد انهم مختلفين معه؟؟ اليس ذلك ضد القانون يا منفذ القانون... 
 - بل و ايضا كيف يقوم بترك اطفال سنتان و اربع سنوات في شقه وحيدين و هما بيكون من الفزع وهو يقود امهم سبعه ادوار علي السلم وهي تبكي و تتوسل ان تترك مع اطفالها شخصا بالغا اليس ذلك ضد القانون يا منفذ القانون... ؟؟ 
 - كيف يعتقل احد بدون عرض علي النيابه اليس ذلك ضد القانون يا منفذ القانون ...؟؟ 
 ثانيا : كيف يقبض علي احد في سراي النيابه بعد الافراج عنه مباشرتا من كل التهم الموجهه اليه. ؟؟ 
 ثالثا: لماذا يصدر قرار تفتيش بيوت الاقباط من الاسلحه البيضاء في هذا الوقت تحديدا . اهو لتسهيل عمليات الاعتقال ؟؟ 
 نترك لكم الرد و التعليق.. 
 مراسلتكم من القاهره 
 رشا نور  - 22/5/2006*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*الإختلال العقلى هو الضوء الأخضر لقتل المسيحيين ومهاجمة الكنائس *​


*
فى11/ 7/ 2006 م قبض حراس إحدى الكنائس في مدينة "قفط" بمحافظة قنا بصعيد مصرعلى أحد المسلمين كان يعتزم مهاجمة الكنيسة، وأنهم سلموه إلى الشرطة، التي أعلنت مصادرها أن ذلك الشخص الذي يدعى محمد مسعود خليل، معروف بأنه "مختل عقلياً"، لافتة إلى أنه "أخذ يهذي بكلمات غير مفهومة بعد القبض عليه" , ومضى ذات المصدر قائلاً إن الشخص المذكور كان يحمل سكينا كبيرة لدى محاولته اقتحام كنيسة سان جورج بمدينة قفط في محافظة قنا بصعيد مصر . وهذه ليست الواقعة الاولي التي تصدر فيها السلطات المصرية أن متهمين بارتكاب وقائع جسيمة هم من المختلين عقلياً*​



*قفص عيش فارغ يخرج شيطان الشهر الحرام من عقالة*​


*
الكتيبة الطيبية فى شهر 11/ 2006م اعتدى بعض المسلمين في مدينة بني سويف على شاب مسيحي يدعى جرجس قرب أحد الجوامع بحي مقبل بالضرب المبرح ولم تسلم سيارته أيضا من هذه الهمجية؛ حيث كان يسير بسيارته في أحد الشوارع المزدحمة ؛ وتصادف مرور أحد الإخوة المسلمين بدراجته حاملا خلفها قفص خبز فارغ ؛ فأختل توازن سائق الدراجة وسقط قفص الخبز فقط دون حدوث أي أضرار للسائق أو للدراجة؛ وما كان من جرجس إلا الوقوف للاعتذار والاطمئنان على الرجل؛ إلا إنه فوجئ بسيل جارف من الإهانات وقذف السيارة بالحجارة؛ وما إن رأى زمرة من المصلين بالجامع ( وهم يؤدون صلاة التراويح ) إذ أسرعوا تجاه السيارة؛ وظن جرجس أنهم آتون لينهوه عن الظلم؛ ولكن هيهات فقد اشتركوا في الظلم ناصرين أخاهم وقفصه ؛ والنتيجة إصابات خطيرة وأضرار بالسيارة ناسين أن رسول الإسلام عندما سئل (كيف أنصر أخي ظالما؟ قال أن تنهاه عن الظلم )
وهنا نسأل : " إذا شفي الجرح الجسدي - فهل يمكن شفاء الجرح النفسي؟ إنها جروح لا تندمل يعانيها القبطى يومياً منذ مولده وحتى يوم وفاته *​



*
 أتفــــــــــــــاق بهجوم إسلامى على الأقباط نشرت تفاصيله فلم يتم

 الأخـــــــــــــوان المسلمين يبدأون بغزو مصر *​


*
لوحظ أن هناك إتفاق بين بعض الأخوان المسلمين مع فلسطينى يتبع حماس ومن المعروف أن حماس فرع من فروع الأخوان المسلمين العالمى ثم اشاعت بروباجاندا الأخوان المسلمين بعد ذلك بتسريب خبر فى جرائد مثل الدستور والفجر ان هناك سى دى يوزع فى الأسكندرية راجع التواريخ التالية , تاريخ الإتفاق وتاريخ نشر الخبر بالجرائد لتعليل الهجوم على الكنائس وهذا مخطط مدروس من الأخوان المسلمين وهذه العملية مجرد تغطية على تصريحات وزير الثقافة فاروق حسنى عن الحجـــاب حتى يلهوا المسلمين فى موضوع جانبى ويكون ألأقباط كبش فداء .

يوم الجمعة الماضى الموافق24-11-2006 تم الإتفاق على الغزوة القادمة . 

فقد تم الإتفاق بين مسجد الفتح الإسلامى بمنطقة مصطفى كامل برمل الإسكندرية بقيادة الشيخ مصطفى محمد ويحمل محمولاً رقم /0105013151 -وهو صاحب دار نشر الفتح الإسلامى بمصطفى كامل ويعمل مع الشيخ /عبد الناصر حسين والشيخ/خالد الخطيب وهو رجل أعمال فلسطينى ، وقد أتفقوا مع مسجد شركة النحاس ،كما قاموا بالأتفاق مع الداعية الإسلامى الشيخ /مكرم عبد الرازق خروب -وهو مدرس للعلوم الشرعية بأزهر سموحة .وأيضاً الدكتور الشيخ /جاب الله أبو المكارم جاب الله-المدرس للعلوم الشرعية بلأزهر بسموحة .وأيضاً الشيخ الدكتور /هشام محمد مكاوى -وهو طبيب أسنان ،ورئيس مجلس أدارة مستشفى قصر روان -ومركز سلسبيل الطبى -والمركز الخيرى لطب الأسنان بٌالإسكندرية هو يحمل تليفون محمول رقم 0125745602 وأيضاً تليفون رقم 0123782366.فقد أتفقوا على الهجوم على كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل بمنطقة مصطفى كامل برمل اٌسكندرية ،لضربها والتظاهر أمامها وذلك بعد صلاة الجمعة يوم 1-12-2006 

الثلاثاء 28\11\2006 م العدد التاسع والثلاثون- الاصدار الثاني المنتزة على وشك فتنة طائفية جديدة

علمت الموجز ان حاله من التوتر تسود اجواء منطقه المنتزه تهدد بفتنه طائفيه جديده ندعو الله الا تشتعل حرصا علي وحده الوطن ونسيجه وكانت قد ظهرت بمنطقه ميامي وسيدي بشر سيديهات تم القاؤها بطريقه عشوائيه علي الارصفه وعلي بعض السيارات وبكبائن تيليفونات مينا تل تحتوي علي مقالات تم نقلها من علي الانترنت لاقباط من مصر والمهجر تسيء الي الرسول محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم والي الدين الاسلامي وتدعوا لازدرائه وبالغرم من تكوين فريق بحث في سريه تامه للبحث عن مرتكبي هذه الافعال الصبيانيه التي قد تودي الي نتائج عكسيه سريعه الا انه لم يتم ضبط الفاعل حتي الان وفي نفس الوقت تم تكثيف الخدمه علي الكنائس بشرق الاسكندريه خاصه شارع ال45
الذي كان قد شهد احداث مؤسفه وتجمهرا من الاقباط ووفاه مواطن مسلم وفي حاله زياده كميه السيديهات التي يتم توزيعها بطريقه مدروسه وفي المناطق ذات الكثافه السكانيه. 
 فان الاسكندريه معرضه مره اخري لفتنه طائفيه مثل التي شهدتها منطقه محرم بك منذ عامين بسبب سيديهات ايضا عن مسرحيه تسئ للدين الاسلامي عرضت بالكنيسه وهو ما اثار مشاعر المسلمين*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*حصار أسلامى على أقباط صفت اللبن فوضى فى الأمن وتسيب فى العـــدل وبسبب‏ ‏مسقي‏ ‏للمياه صفط‏ ‏اللبن‏ ‏بالمنيا‏..‏أقباط القرية‏ يدخلون‏ ‏نفق‏ الإجرام الإسلامى العنصرى قبلي‏ ‏مسلم‏..‏بحري‏ ‏مسيحي‏!‏ فى صفـــــت اللبن *​


*قرية‏ صفـــــت اللبن ‏مثل‏ ‏باقى‏ ‏القري‏ ‏المصرية‏ ‏شوارعها‏ ‏ضيقة‏ ‏وبيوتها‏ ‏بسيطة‏ ‏متلاصقة‏ ‏ذات‏ ‏مدخل‏ ‏واحد‏....‏للوهلة‏ ‏الأولي‏ ‏بإمكان‏ ‏الزائر‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يلحظ‏ ‏تكدس‏ ‏السواد‏ ‏الأعظم‏ ‏من‏ ‏المسلمين‏ ‏في‏ ‏الجانب‏ ‏القبلي‏ ‏والمسيحيين‏ ‏بالجانب‏ ‏البحري‏.‏القرية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏يتمتع‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏الأقباط‏ ‏بحظ‏ ‏أوفر‏ ‏ويزيد‏ ‏تعداد‏ ‏سكانها‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الأربعين‏ ‏ألفا‏ ‏تعيش‏ ‏حالة‏ ‏من‏ ‏الانفصال‏ ‏وربما‏ ‏القطيعة‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏الفترة‏ ‏القريبة‏..‏ويلح‏ ‏التساؤل ‏: ‏لماذا‏ ‏الفرز‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الجانبين؟‏...‏وهل‏ ‏من‏ ‏تاريخ‏ ‏للضغينة‏ ‏والكراهية‏ ‏بقرية‏ ‏صفط‏ ‏اللبن؟‏!‏ قال‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏سكان‏ ‏القرية‏ ‏إنه‏ ‏مع‏ ‏زيادة‏ ‏المشكلات‏ ‏الاقتصادية‏ ‏قام‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏المسلمين‏ ‏بالتعدي‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أراضي‏ ‏الأقباط‏ ‏وقام‏ ‏البعض‏ ‏منهم‏ ‏بفرض‏ ‏إتاوات‏ ‏إجبارية‏,‏وظهرت‏ ‏مجموعة‏ ‏من‏ ‏الشباب‏ ‏تحمل‏ ‏أفكارا‏ ‏قوامها‏ ‏الكراهية‏ ‏والتمييز‏.‏ومن‏ ‏حين‏ ‏لآخر‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏تحدث‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏المضايقات‏ ‏والتحرشات‏ ‏للأقباط‏,‏مما‏ ‏خلق‏ ‏الاحتقان‏ ‏الداخلي‏ ‏فأمست‏ ‏القرية‏ ‏علي‏ ‏صفيح‏ ‏ساخن‏ ‏رغم‏ ‏الجهود‏ ‏المبذولة‏ ‏من‏ ‏مسلمي‏ ‏ومسيحيي‏ ‏القرية‏ ‏المعتدلين‏ ‏لإزالة‏ ‏الاحتقان‏ ‏والعداء‏ ‏ مسقي‏ ‏مياه *​ 
* لا يوجد أحد يسوس  الخيـــول فى مصر *​ *تعود‏ ‏وقائع‏ ‏الأحداث‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏يوم‏ ‏الجمعة‏ 15 ‏سبتمبر‏ ‏الماضي‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏وقع‏ ‏تراشق‏ ‏بالألفاظ‏ ‏بين‏ ‏ممدوح‏ ‏حنا‏ ‏تاوضروس‏ ‏مزارع ومحمد‏ ‏نظيم‏ ‏عبد‏ ‏القادرعسكري‏ ‏للخلاف‏ ‏علي‏ ‏مسقي‏ ‏مياه‏ ‏إذ‏ ‏قام‏ ‏محمد‏ ‏نظيم‏ ‏بالتعدي‏ ‏علي‏ ‏المجري‏ ‏المائي‏ ‏لممدوح‏ ‏حنا‏ ‏مما‏ ‏أضر‏ ‏بزراعة‏ ‏الأخير‏.‏لم‏ ‏يعط‏ ‏نظيم‏ ‏أي‏ ‏اهتمام‏ ‏لمناشدة‏ ‏الأقباط‏,‏له‏ ‏وعندما‏ ‏أبلغه ممدوح بأنه‏ ‏سيتقدم‏ ‏بشكوي‏ ‏للشرطة‏ ‏قال‏ ‏له أعلي‏ ‏ما‏ ‏في‏ ‏خيلك‏ ‏اركبه‏!‏ فقام‏ ‏ممدوح‏ ‏بإنابة‏ ‏شقيقه‏ ‏تاوضروس‏ ‏وشهرته‏ ‏أمير‏ ‏لتقديم‏ ‏شكوي‏ ‏لعمدة‏ ‏القرية‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏حاول‏ ‏حل‏ ‏المشكلة‏ ‏فلم‏ ‏يستطع‏ ‏بسبب‏ ‏تشبث‏ ‏نظيم‏ ‏بعدم‏ ‏رد‏ ‏الحق‏ ‏لأصحابه‏, ‏مما‏ ‏اضطر‏ ‏عمدة‏ ‏القرية‏ ‏لتحويل‏ ‏الشكوي‏ ‏لمركز‏ ‏المنيا‏ ‏يوم‏ 16 ‏سبتمبر‏ ‏كما‏ ‏يروي‏ ‏مفيد‏ ‏حنا‏ ‏وتم‏ ‏التوجه‏ ‏جميعا‏ ‏لمركز‏ ‏الشرطة‏ ‏لتحرير‏ ‏محضر‏ ‏بالواقعة‏. ‏وقام‏ ‏المركزي‏ ‏بإيفاد‏ ‏مدير‏ ‏الجمعية‏ ‏الزراعية‏ ‏التابع‏ ‏لها‏ ‏النزاع‏ ‏بالمعاينة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏قامت‏ ‏بدورها‏ ‏بكتابة‏ ‏تقرير‏ ‏أفادت‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏بأنه‏ ‏يتعين‏ ‏علي‏ ‏المذكور‏ ‏محمد‏ ‏نظيم‏ ‏إصلاح‏ ‏ما‏ ‏أتلفه‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏قام‏ ‏بالتعدي‏ ‏علي‏ ‏المسقي‏ ‏الخاص‏ ‏بجميع‏ ‏المزارعين‏ ‏وهذا‏ ‏التعدي‏ ‏يسبب‏ ‏ضررا‏ ‏لجميع‏ ‏المزارعين‏ ‏وليس‏ ‏ممدوح‏ ‏حنا‏ ‏وحده‏.‏ وبعد‏ ‏تدخل‏ ‏كل‏ ‏من‏ ‏سيد‏ ‏هريدي‏ ‏وهلال‏ ‏أمين‏ ‏وهما‏ ‏مواطنان‏ ‏من‏ ‏قرية‏ ‏الصفط‏ ‏تم‏ ‏الصلح‏ ‏بين‏ ‏نظيم‏ ‏وممدوح‏ ‏رغم‏ ‏إدانة‏ ‏الأول‏ ‏وتم‏ ‏كتابة‏ ‏محضر‏ ‏الصلح‏ ‏في‏ ‏مركز‏ ‏الشرطة‏ ‏وبعدها‏ ‏تم‏ ‏تحويل‏ ‏الموضوع‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏نيابة‏ ‏المنيا‏ ‏التي‏ ‏قامت‏ ‏بإخلاء‏ ‏سبيلهما‏ ‏بناء‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الصلح‏ ‏وتم‏ ‏إعادتهما‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏مركز‏ ‏شرطة‏ ‏المنيا‏.*‏ 

*تهديد‏ ‏بالقتل *​ 

*قال‏ ‏تاوضروس‏ ‏حنا‏:‏إنه‏ ‏قام‏ ‏بتنبيه‏ ‏ضابط‏ ‏مباحث‏ ‏المركز‏ ‏بإن‏ ‏أولاد‏ ‏نظيم‏ ‏توعدوه‏ ‏بالقتل‏ ‏هو‏ ‏وأخاه‏ ‏ممدوح‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أساس‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏كيف‏ ‏يقوم‏ ‏مسيحي‏ ‏بشكوي‏ ‏مسلم‏,‏وطلب‏ ‏منه‏ ‏بأخذ‏ ‏تعهد‏ ‏عليهم‏ ‏بعدم‏ ‏التعرض‏ ‏لها‏, ‏كما‏ ‏طلب‏ ‏عمدة‏ ‏القرية‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تقع‏ ‏مشكلة‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏ذلك‏,‏ولكن‏ ‏ضابط‏ ‏المباحث‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يعر‏ ‏الأمر‏ ‏أي‏ ‏اهتمام‏.‏ وتم‏ ‏تحويل‏ ‏الجميع‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏مباحث‏ ‏أمن‏ ‏والدولة‏ ‏هو‏ ‏النظام‏ ‏المتبع‏ ‏عند‏ ‏حدوث‏ ‏أية‏ ‏مشكلة‏ ‏بين‏ ‏مسيحي‏ ‏ومسلم‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏تم‏ ‏حجز‏ ‏محمد‏ ‏نظيم‏ ‏لمدة‏ ‏ساعتين‏, ‏وظل‏ ‏ممدوح‏ ‏وأخوه‏ ‏منتظرين‏ ‏خروج‏ ‏نظيم‏ ‏وبالفعل‏ ‏خرج‏ ‏الجميع‏ ‏وذهبوا‏ ‏للعشاء‏ ‏مع‏ ‏بعضهم‏ ‏بناء‏ ‏علي‏ ‏طلب‏ ‏ممدوح‏ ‏وظلوا‏ ‏طوال‏ ‏الوقت‏ ‏في‏ ‏سلام‏.‏ وظن‏ ‏أولاد‏ ‏حنا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الموضوع‏ ‏انتهي‏ ‏وقام‏ ‏ممدوح‏ ‏بالاتصال‏ ‏بعمدة‏ ‏القرية‏ ‏رجائي‏ ‏توفيق‏ ‏والذي‏ ‏كان‏ ‏قد‏ ‏غادر‏ ‏القرية‏ ‏متوجها‏ ‏للقاهرة‏ ‏وقال‏ ‏له‏: ‏خلاص‏ ‏يا‏ ‏جناب‏ ‏العمدة‏ ‏الموضوع‏ ‏خلص‏ ‏واصطلحنا‏ ‏وأنا‏ ‏اللي‏ ‏هاعمل‏ ‏المسقي‏ ‏علي‏ ‏حسابي‏ ‏علشان‏ ‏محمد‏ ‏أبونظيم‏ ‏راجل‏ ‏فقيروأنا‏ ‏سأحضر‏ ‏طوب‏ ‏وأسمنت‏ ‏وسأقوم‏ ‏ببنائها‏.‏ *​
* جريمة‏ ‏قتل‏ ‏بالعصاء‏ ‏والخنجر‏!‏*​ 

*يوم‏ ‏الأحد‏ 17 ‏سبتمبر‏ ‏الماضي‏ ‏توجه‏ ‏ممدوح‏ ‏حنا‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏المنيا‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏إنه‏ ‏مستأجر‏ ‏لأرض‏ ‏ملك‏ ‏الدكتور‏ ‏أحمد‏ ‏كمال‏,‏وعقب‏ ‏عودته‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏القرية‏ ‏في‏ ‏حدود‏ ‏الساعة‏ ‏الثانية‏ ‏عشرة‏ ‏ظهرا‏ ‏وكان‏ ‏معه‏ ‏شقيقه‏ ‏الأصغر‏ ‏تاوضروس‏ ‏كان‏ ‏الموت‏ ‏في‏ ‏انتظاره‏ ‏علي‏ ‏كوبري‏ ‏القرية‏, ‏إذ‏ ‏تصدي‏ ‏له‏ ‏كل‏ ‏من‏ ‏رضا‏ ‏نظيم‏ ‏عبدالقادر‏ ‏ومختار‏ ‏نظيم‏ ‏عبدالقادر‏ ‏وياسر‏ ‏محمد‏ ‏نظيم‏ ‏وحسين‏ ‏نجاح‏ ‏حسين‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏قال‏ ‏له‏ ‏رضا‏ ‏نظيم‏ ‏أنت‏ ‏بتعرف‏ ‏تشتكي‏ ‏أخويا‏ ‏وتوديه‏ ‏أمن‏ ‏الدولة‏ ‏يا‏ ‏نصراني‏.. ‏طيب‏ ‏خلي‏ ‏أمن‏ ‏الدولة‏ ‏تنفعك‏ ‏وفجأة‏ ‏عاجله‏ ‏مختار‏ ‏بضربة‏ ‏عصا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏عنقه‏ ‏وقام‏ ‏ياسر‏ ‏نظيم‏ ‏بضرب‏ ‏شقيق‏ ‏ممدوح‏ ‏تاوضروس‏ ‏وسرعان‏ ‏ما‏ ‏قام‏ ‏رضا‏ ‏نظيم‏ ‏باستخراج‏ ‏خنجر‏ ‏بحوزته‏ ‏وقام‏ ‏بطعن‏ ‏ممدوح‏ ‏طعنتين‏. ‏وكاد‏ ‏تاوضروس‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏الضحية‏ ‏الثانية‏ ‏لولا‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏قام‏ ‏بالهرب‏, ‏وقذف‏ ‏بنفسه‏ ‏داخل‏ ‏ترعة‏ ‏الصفصافة‏ ‏المجاورة‏ ‏لبحر‏ ‏يوسف‏.. ‏وهرع‏ ‏الجناة‏ ‏هاربين‏ ‏داخل‏ ‏الجمعية‏ ‏الشرعية‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏موقع‏ ‏الجريمة‏,‏وهذا‏ ‏الأمر‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يستغرق‏ ‏سوي‏ ‏ثلاث‏ ‏دقائق‏ ‏علي‏ ‏مرأي‏ ‏ومسمع‏ ‏من‏ ‏الجميع‏!!‏ *​
*
 مسلمون‏ ‏يبلغون‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الجريمة *​ 

*في‏ ‏نفس‏ ‏الوقت‏ ‏كان‏ ‏مؤنس‏ ‏يوسف‏ ‏منقريوس‏ ‏خال‏ ‏المجني‏ ‏عليه‏ ‏يقف‏ ‏بسيارته‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏شونة‏ ‏للغلال‏ ‏ملك‏ ‏هاني‏ ‏رفعت‏ ‏شاكر‏ ‏فركض‏ ‏إليه‏ ‏شخص‏ ‏يدعي‏ ‏منصور‏ ‏مقاول‏ ‏أنفار‏ ‏وحازم‏ ‏رمضان‏ ‏محمد‏ ‏وزوجة‏ ‏رمضان‏ ‏محمد‏ ‏خلف‏ ‏وهولاء‏ ‏يسكنون‏ ‏بالقرب‏ ‏من‏ ‏موقع‏ ‏الحادث‏ ‏ليخبروه‏ ‏بالكارثة‏ ‏وقالوا‏ ‏له‏ - ‏كما‏ ‏ذكر‏ ‏منقريوس‏- :‏إجري‏ ‏يا‏ ‏مؤنس‏ ‏ابن‏ ‏اختك‏ ‏ضربوه‏ ‏أولاد‏ ‏نظيم‏ ‏ومرمي‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الكوبري‏. ‏فركض‏ ‏مؤنس‏ ‏بسيارته‏ ‏الربع‏ ‏نقل‏ ‏وقام‏ ‏بأخذ‏ ‏ابن‏ ‏اخته‏ ‏ممدوحفي‏ ‏السيارة‏ ‏وأسرع‏ ‏به‏ ‏للمستشفي‏,‏ولكن‏ ‏الموت‏ ‏كان‏ ‏قدره‏ ‏وأصيب‏ ‏شقيقه‏ ‏تاوضروس‏ ‏بحالة‏ ‏انهيار‏ ‏عصبي‏ ‏جراء‏ ‏ما‏ ‏حدث‏ ‏له‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏يري‏ ‏أخاه‏ ‏الأكبر‏ ‏يموت‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏عينيه‏ ‏دون‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يستطيع‏ ‏فعل‏ ‏شيء‏.. ‏وهرب‏ ‏الجناة‏ ‏من‏ ‏داخل‏ ‏الجمعية‏ ‏الشرعية‏ ‏من‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏سيارة‏ ‏مراء‏ ‏ملك‏ ‏حسين‏ ‏نجاح‏.‏ *​*روايات‏ ‏من‏ ‏الخيال‏!‏ *​

*حاول‏ ‏الجناة‏ ‏تغيير‏ ‏مجري‏ ‏القضية‏ ‏فقامت‏ ‏شربات‏ ‏نظيم‏ ‏شقيقة‏ ‏الجناة‏ ‏بجرح‏ ‏نفسها‏ ‏في‏ ‏حوالي‏ ‏الساعة‏ ‏الواحدة‏ ‏والربع‏ ‏حسب‏ ‏التقرير‏ ‏الطبي‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏علمت‏ ‏أن‏ ‏المجني‏ ‏عليه‏ ‏قد‏ ‏مات‏,‏أي‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏ساعة‏ ‏من‏ ‏وقوع‏ ‏الجريمة‏ ‏وذهبت‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏المستشفي‏ ‏هي‏ ‏وآخريات‏ ‏من‏ ‏قريباتها‏ ‏مدعية‏ ‏بأن‏ ‏ممدوح‏ ‏وأقاربه‏ ‏قاموا‏ ‏بالاعتداء‏ ‏عليها‏.. ‏لتبدأ‏ ‏قصة‏ ‏جديدة‏ ‏داخل‏ ‏سراي‏ ‏النيابة‏ ‏بطلها‏ ‏رضا‏ ‏نظيم‏ ‏القاتل الذي‏ ‏روي‏. ‏قصة‏ ‏أخته‏ ‏شربات‏ ‏بأنه‏ ‏سمع‏ ‏صوت‏ ‏أخته‏ ‏تصرخ‏ ‏علي‏ ‏كوبري‏ ‏صفط‏ ‏اللبن‏ ‏مكان‏ ‏الجريمة‏ ‏وكان‏ ‏هو‏ ‏بحقله‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يبعد‏ ‏مسافة‏ ‏ألف‏ ‏متر‏ ‏فركض‏ ‏في‏ ‏اتجاه‏ ‏الكوبري‏ ‏فوجد‏ ‏أخته‏ ‏غارقة‏ ‏في‏ ‏دمائها‏. ‏وكان‏ ‏ممدوح‏ ‏يقف‏ ‏بجوارها‏ ‏فذهب‏ ‏رضا‏ ‏لسؤاله‏ ‏عما‏ ‏فعله‏ ‏فحاول‏ ‏ممدوح‏ ‏ضربه‏ ‏بعصا‏. ‏وحضر‏ ‏أخوه‏ ‏تاوضروس‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏أمسك‏ ‏بخنجر‏ ‏وحاول‏ ‏ضرب‏ ‏رضا‏,‏فلمحه‏ ‏رضا‏ ‏فتنحي‏ ‏بعيدا‏,‏فجاء‏ ‏الخنجر‏ ‏في‏ ‏جسد‏ ‏أخيه‏ ‏ممدوح‏.‏ *​ *هل‏ ‏يعقل‏..‏؟‏!‏ *​ 

*ويتساءل‏ ‏عبدالملاك‏ ‏حنا‏ ‏شقيق‏ ‏القتيل‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يقيم‏ ‏في‏ ‏هولندة‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏مقتل‏ ‏شقيقه‏ - ‏كيف‏ ‏يتحول‏ ‏القانون‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏لعبة‏ ‏في‏ ‏يد‏ ‏القتلة‏, ‏ويصل‏ ‏التلاعب‏ ‏بمشاعر‏ ‏الآخرين‏ ‏بهذا‏ ‏الشكل‏.. ‏فهل‏ ‏يعقل‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يعتدي‏ ‏رجل‏ ‏بالصعيد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏امرأة‏ ‏في‏ ‏عز‏ ‏النهار؟وهو‏ ‏من‏ ‏المعقول‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يسمع‏ ‏رضا‏ ‏صوت‏ ‏أخته‏ ‏علي‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏ألف‏ ‏متر‏,‏ولما‏ ‏يصل‏ ‏من‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏المسافة‏ ‏يجد‏ ‏ممدوح‏ ‏وشقيقه‏ ‏منتظرين‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الكوبري‏ ‏ويحاول‏ ‏ممدوح‏ ‏ضربه‏ ‏ويسعي‏ ‏شقيقه‏ ‏تاوضروس‏ ‏لطعنه‏.. ‏وإذا‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏طعنة‏ ‏فهل‏ ‏يعقل‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يصر‏ ‏تاوضروس‏ ‏علي‏ ‏قتل‏ ‏أخيه‏ ‏بطعنه‏ ‏مرة‏ ‏أخري‏!!‏ *​
*إرهاب‏ ‏الشهود‏!‏ *​ 

*في‏ ‏اليوم‏ ‏الثاني‏ ‏قامت‏ ‏الشرطة‏ ‏بالقبض‏ ‏علي‏ ‏كل‏ ‏من‏ ‏رضا‏ ‏نظيم‏ ‏ومختار‏ ‏نظيم‏ ‏وتمو‏ ‏تحويلهما‏ ‏للنيابة‏ ‏العامة‏ ‏بالمنيا‏ ‏دون‏ ‏ضبط‏ ‏أداة‏ ‏الجريمة‏ ‏أو‏ ‏القيام‏ ‏باستجوابهما‏,‏ثم‏ ‏ألقي‏ ‏القبض‏ ‏علي‏ ‏ياسر‏ ‏محمد‏ ‏نظيم‏ ‏وأفرج‏ ‏عنه‏ ‏مؤخرا‏.‏ ورغم‏ ‏وجود‏ ‏الجناة‏ ‏في‏ ‏حوزة‏ ‏النيابة‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يتقدم‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏من‏ ‏الشهود‏ ‏للإدلاء‏ ‏بشهادتهم‏ ‏خوفا‏ ‏من‏ ‏بطش‏ ‏عائلة‏ ‏نظيم‏ ‏لاسيما‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏إرهاب‏ ‏الشهود‏,‏ولم‏ ‏يتقدم‏ ‏سوي‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الشهود‏ ‏من‏ ‏أصحاب‏ ‏السوابق‏ ‏وبعض‏ ‏أصدقاء‏ ‏الجناة‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏حسين‏ ‏نجاح‏ ‏ومحمد‏ ‏رمضان‏ ‏وآخرين‏.‏*​

*نتابع*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*لا‏ ‏عزاء‏!‏ *​ 

*رفضت‏ ‏أسرة‏ ‏القتيل‏ ‏استقبال‏ ‏عزاء‏ ‏ابنهم‏ ‏وقامت‏ ‏باستلام‏ ‏الجثة‏ ‏وتم‏ ‏الصلاة‏ ‏عليها‏ ‏خارج‏ ‏قرية‏ ‏صفط‏ ‏اللبن‏ ‏بناء‏ ‏علي‏ ‏تعليمات‏ ‏الأمن‏. ‏ورغم‏ ‏محاولات‏ ‏رجال‏ ‏الأمن‏ ‏للضغط‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أسرة‏ ‏القتيل‏ ‏للمشاركة‏ ‏في‏ ‏جلسة‏ ‏صلح‏ ‏والإ سيتسببون‏ ‏في‏ ‏خراب‏ ‏البلد‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏أنهم‏ ‏رفضوا‏ ‏الجلوس‏ ‏حسب‏ ‏ما‏ ‏قال‏ ‏القمص‏ ‏ميصائيل‏ ‏منقريوس‏ ‏كبير‏ ‏العائلة‏ ‏بأنهم‏ ‏لن‏ ‏يجلسوا‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏يتم‏ ‏تحقيق‏ ‏العدالة‏ ‏ورد‏ ‏حقهم‏ ‏الضائع‏ ‏وإطفاء‏ ‏نار‏ ‏عذابهم‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏عبرت‏ ‏عنه‏ ‏زوجة‏ ‏القتيل‏ ‏بأنهم‏ ‏افتقدوا‏ ‏رب‏ ‏العائلة‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يرعاهم‏ ‏وترك‏ ‏وراءه‏ ‏أربعة‏ ‏أطفال‏.‏وأضافت‏ ‏أن‏ ‏ممدوح‏ ‏كان‏ ‏رجلا‏ ‏محبوبا‏ ‏من‏ ‏الجمع‏ ‏وقام‏ ‏بالصلح‏ ‏مع‏ ‏عائلة‏ ‏نظيم‏ ‏والعشاء‏ ‏معهم‏,‏لكن‏ ‏الغدر‏ ‏في‏ ‏قلوبهم‏ ‏ولم‏ ‏يرحموا‏ ‏أطفاله‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏ارتدوا‏ ‏الثوب‏ ‏الأسود‏ ‏مبكرا‏.‏ بعد‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏حدثت‏ ‏مشادة‏ ‏كلامية‏ ‏بين‏ ‏أمين‏ ‏شرطة‏ ‏ومدحت‏ ‏ميلاد‏ ‏فانفجر‏ ‏الوضع‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الطرفين‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏وصل‏ ‏ضابط‏ ‏مباحث‏ ‏ومعه‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الجنود‏ ‏المتواجدين‏ ‏بالقرب‏ ‏من‏ ‏المنطقة‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏حدوث‏ ‏جريمة‏ ‏القتل‏ ‏الأولي‏ ‏وإن‏ ‏كان‏ ‏الضابط‏ ‏ويدعي‏ ‏أحمد‏ ‏أبوزيد‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يتعامل‏ ‏بحزم‏.‏ تم‏ ‏القبض‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أمين‏ ‏الشرطة‏ ‏مؤمن‏ ‏فتحي‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏قام‏ ‏بالاعتداء‏ ‏علي‏ ‏مجيد‏ ‏عدلي‏ ‏ولكن‏ ‏تم‏ ‏إخلاء‏ ‏سبيله‏ ‏من‏ ‏النيابة‏ ‏بكفالة‏ 500 ‏جنيه‏ ‏وقامت‏ ‏قوات‏ ‏الشرط‏ ‏بنشر‏ ‏العشرات‏ ‏من‏ ‏جنود‏ ‏الأمن‏ ‏المركزي‏ ‏في‏ ‏أنحاء‏ ‏القرية‏ ‏وقامت‏ ‏بالسيطرة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الجانب‏ ‏القبلي‏ ‏للقرية‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏تعيش‏ ‏به‏ ‏الأغلبية‏ ‏المسلمة‏.‏ ورغم‏ ‏الانتقاد‏ ‏الموجه‏ ‏للشرطة‏ ‏من‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏قصورها‏ ‏في‏ ‏إحكام‏ ‏السيطرة‏ ‏الأمنية‏ ‏بالقرية‏ ‏منذ‏ ‏بدء‏ ‏المشاحنات‏ ‏وعدم‏ ‏تقديم‏ ‏الجناة‏ ‏بالأدلة‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏الآن‏ ‏استطاعت‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تتحكم‏ ‏في‏ ‏الأوضاع‏ ‏بقوة‏ ‏وبدأت‏ ‏في‏ ‏العمل‏ ‏علي‏ ‏إخفاء‏ ‏عمليات‏ ‏البلطجة‏.‏ولكن‏ ‏ماذا‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏خروج‏ ‏قوات‏ ‏الشرطة‏ ‏في‏ ‏ظل‏ ‏حالة‏ ‏الاحتقان‏ ‏الداخلي‏ ‏بين‏ ‏أهالي‏ ‏القرية‏ ‏وعدم‏ ‏تحقيق‏ ‏العدالة‏ ‏ومحاسبة‏ ‏الجناة‏ ‏والمسئولين‏ ‏عن‏ ‏تفجر‏ ‏الأحداث‏ ‏التي‏ ‏عصفت‏ ‏بأمن‏ ‏وسلام‏ ‏القرية؟‏.​*‏ * 
 مع‏ ‏من‏ ‏نضع‏ ‏أيدينا‏!‏*​ 

*مع‏ ‏استمرار‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏المعتدلين‏ ‏في‏ ‏محاولاتهم‏ ‏لتحقيق‏ ‏الصلح‏ ‏بين‏ ‏أقباط‏ ‏ومسلمي‏ ‏القرية‏ ‏مازالت‏ ‏عائلة‏ ‏القتيل‏ ‏ترتدي‏ ‏ثوب‏ ‏الحزن‏ ‏وترفض‏ ‏كافة‏ ‏محاولات‏ ‏الصلح‏ ‏التي‏ ‏عرضت‏ ‏عليها‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏يتم‏ ‏رد‏ ‏الحق‏ ‏وتحقيق‏ ‏العدالة‏ ‏لابنهم‏.‏ وكما‏ ‏قال‏ ‏القمص‏ ‏ميصائيل‏ ‏كبير‏ ‏العائلة‏: ‏كيف‏ ‏نذهب‏ ‏للصلح‏ ‏ومازلت‏ ‏دموع‏ ‏أطفال‏ ‏ممدوح‏ ‏لم‏ ‏تجف؟‏ ‏ومع‏ ‏من‏ ‏نضع‏ ‏أيدينا؟‏ ‏وكيف‏ ‏نقيم‏ ‏صلحا‏ ‏ونحن‏ ‏لم‏ ‏نشعر‏ ‏بالأمان؟*​

* نريد‏ ‏العدل‏ ‏والأمان*​ 
*
وأضاف‏ ‏نحن‏ ‏فقدنا‏ ‏شعورنا‏ ‏بالأمان‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏لن‏ ‏يأتي‏ ‏بكلمة‏ ‏أو‏ ‏جلسة‏ ‏يغلب‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏الكلام‏ ‏المعسول‏.. ‏ولكن‏ ‏الأمان‏ ‏يأتي‏ ‏بتحقيق‏ ‏العدالة‏ ‏ومحاسبة‏ ‏المخطئين‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏قاموا‏ ‏بالقتل‏ ‏المتعمد‏ ‏في‏ ‏عز‏ ‏النهار‏ ‏ليظهر‏ ‏مدي‏ ‏استبدادهم‏ ‏وانتقامهم‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏الجميع‏ ‏دون‏ ‏وضع‏ ‏اعتبار‏ ‏لأي‏ ‏أمر‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏القانون‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏حول‏ ‏القضية‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏قتل‏ ‏وليد‏ ‏اللحظة‏ ‏أدي‏ ‏للموت‏.‏ وهذا‏ ‏ما‏ ‏زاد‏ ‏من‏ ‏غضب‏ ‏العائلة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏ترفض‏ ‏أية‏ ‏جلسات‏ ‏لن‏ ‏تخرج‏ ‏منها‏ ‏سوي‏ ‏بالشعارات‏ ‏ثم‏ ‏يضيع‏ ‏حق‏ ‏المظلوم‏. ‏ويظل‏ ‏الاحتقان‏ ‏مستوطنا‏ ‏بين‏ ‏أهالي‏ ‏القرية‏ ‏في‏ ‏ظل‏ ‏انتشار‏ ‏المتطرفين‏ ‏وتجار‏ ‏المخدرات‏ ‏والشباب‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يتعاطي‏ ‏السموم‏ ‏ويستخدم‏ ‏لضرب‏ ‏كيان‏ ‏وسلام‏ ‏القرية‏.‏ *​


*تعديات‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أراضي‏ ‏أقباط *​ 

*ويتساءل‏ ‏القمص‏ ‏ميصائيل‏ ‏أين‏ ‏كان‏ ‏المسئولون‏ ‏والجهات‏ ‏الأمنية‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏قام‏ ‏البعض‏ ‏بالتعدي‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أراضي‏ ‏الأقباط‏ ‏ويظل‏ ‏المعتدي‏ ‏يتربع‏ ‏دون‏ ‏أي‏ ‏خوف‏ ‏أو‏ ‏رادع‏, ‏حتي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏أحكاما‏ ‏قضائية‏ ‏صدرت‏ ‏ضد‏ ‏المعتدين‏ ‏بتسليم‏ ‏الأرض‏ ‏ولم‏ ‏تنفذ‏ ‏لدواع‏ ‏أمنية‏. ‏وهو‏ ‏ما‏ ‏زاد‏ ‏من‏ ‏حجم‏ ‏الاستبداد‏ ‏ولو‏ ‏كان‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏موقف‏ ‏حازم‏ ‏منذ‏ ‏البداية‏ ‏ما‏ ‏حدثت‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الأزمات‏.‏ الحل‏ ‏هو‏ ‏رد‏ ‏الحق‏ ‏والعدالة‏ ‏للأقباط‏ ‏سواء‏ ‏حق‏ ‏الدم‏ ‏أو‏ ‏المال‏ ‏المسلوب‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏ما‏ ‏اختتم‏ ‏به‏ ‏القمص‏ ‏ميصائيل‏ ‏كلامه‏ ‏بأن‏ ‏العدالة‏ ‏هي‏ ‏أساس‏ ‏السلام‏ ‏والأمان‏ ‏لإعادة‏ ‏الاستقرار‏ ‏بالقرية‏ ‏وإطفاء‏ ‏نار‏ ‏التعصب‏ ‏والكراهية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تمثل‏ ‏قنبلة‏ ‏موقوته‏ ‏داخل‏ ‏الشباب‏ ‏والأطفال‏ ‏قد‏ ‏تنفجر‏ ‏في‏ ‏أية‏ ‏لحظة‏!‏ أين‏ ‏لغة‏ ‏الحوار؟‏!‏ المهندس‏ ‏عماد‏ ‏أحمد‏ ‏عبدالحميد‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏أبناء‏ ‏القرية‏ ‏أرجع‏ ‏ما‏ ‏حدث‏ ‏من‏ ‏تدهور‏ ‏للعلاقات‏ ‏والروابط‏ ‏بين‏ ‏أقباط‏ ‏ومسلمي‏ ‏القرية‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏غياب‏ ‏لغة‏ ‏الحوار‏ ‏والتقارب‏ ‏منذ‏ ‏فترة‏ ‏طويلة‏ ‏وانقسام‏ ‏القرية‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏جزءين‏ ‏لا‏ ‏توجد‏ ‏بينهما‏ ‏أية‏ ‏روابط‏ ‏أو‏ ‏علاقات‏ ‏مما‏ ‏ساعد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏زيادة‏ ‏الشائعات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تحض‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الكراهية‏ ‏وقطع‏ ‏الصلة‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الأقباط‏ ‏والمسلمين‏.‏ وأضاف‏ ‏أن‏ ‏غياب‏ ‏الخدمات‏ ‏التنموية‏ ‏والمؤسسات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تجمع‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الطرفين‏ ‏بالقرية‏ ‏عزز‏ ‏من‏ ‏الانفصال‏ ‏بينهما‏ ‏فلا‏ ‏يوجد‏ ‏مركز‏ ‏شباب‏ ‏بالقرية‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تم‏ ‏الاستيلاء‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أراضي‏ ‏المركز‏ ‏لبناء‏ ‏مدرسة‏ ‏عليها‏ ‏ورغم‏ ‏الحصول‏ ‏علي‏ ‏قرار‏ ‏من‏ ‏وزارة‏ ‏الشباب‏ ‏بإنشاء‏ ‏مركز‏ ‏جديد‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏وزارة‏ ‏الزراعة‏ ‏مازالت‏ ‏تقف‏ ‏عائقا‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏تحقيق‏ ‏ذلك‏. ‏وتساءل‏ ‏كيف‏ ‏يعيش‏ 40 ‏ألف‏ ‏نسمة‏ ‏بالقرية‏ ‏بدون‏ ‏خدمات‏ ‏أو‏ ‏أنشطة‏ ‏مشتركة‏ ‏للقضاء‏ ‏علي‏ ‏ثقافة‏ ‏الكراهية‏ ‏وتعزيز‏ ‏لغة‏ ‏الحوار‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الشباب‏.‏ أشار‏ ‏عماد‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أنهم‏ ‏يقومون‏ ‏الآن‏ ‏بجهود‏ ‏من‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏المسلمين‏ ‏والأقباط‏ ‏المعتدلين‏ ‏بجمع‏ ‏شمل‏ ‏القرية‏ ‏وإعادة‏ ‏الحوار‏ ‏بينهم‏ ‏مؤكدا‏ ‏أن‏ 70% ‏من‏ ‏مسلمي‏ ‏القرية‏ ‏رافضون‏ ‏لهذه‏ ‏الأوضاع‏ ‏وما‏ ‏حدث‏ ‏من‏ ‏تعد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الأقباط‏ ‏ومقتل‏ ‏ممدوح‏ ‏تاوضروس‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يخطئ‏ ‏في‏ ‏حق‏ ‏الجناة‏ ‏وكان‏ ‏يتمتع‏ ‏بمشاعر‏ ‏الحب‏ ‏والرجولة‏ ‏وأن‏ ‏أخطاء‏ ‏القلة‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تعبر‏ ‏عن‏ ‏مسلمي‏ ‏القرية‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏يسعون‏ ‏الآن‏ ‏لإعادة‏ ‏العلاقات‏ ‏الطيبة‏ ‏مع‏ ‏إخوانهم‏ ‏المسيحيين‏.‏ ردع‏ ‏المخطئين‏ ‏ومثيري‏ ‏الشغب الشهود‏ ‏يخشون‏ ‏الإدلاء‏ ‏بشهاداتهم‏!‏ وأضاف‏ ‏العمدة‏ ‏سنوسي‏:‏ظهر‏ ‏شباب‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يتمتع‏ ‏بالوعي‏ ‏الكافي‏ ‏ويقوم‏ ‏ببعض‏ ‏الأفعال‏ ‏التي‏ ‏من‏ ‏شأنها‏ ‏تفتيت‏ ‏الوحدة‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏التحرشات‏ ‏بالآخرين‏ ‏أو‏ ‏نشر‏ ‏الشائعات‏ ‏المغرضة‏ ‏والبلطجة‏,‏ويعرفهم‏ ‏الجهاز‏ ‏الأمني‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏ما‏ ‏يستلزم‏ ‏ردعهم‏ ‏بشدة‏ ‏وتحقيق‏ ‏العدالة‏ ‏للمظلومين‏ ‏ومعاقبة‏ ‏المخطئين‏ ‏ولاسيما‏ ‏في‏ ‏جريمة‏ ‏القتل‏ ‏التي‏ ‏لم‏ ‏نجد‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏الآن‏ ‏الشجاعة‏ ‏من‏ ‏أفراد‏ ‏القرية‏ ‏للتقدم‏ ‏بشهادة‏ ‏الحق‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏النيابة‏ ‏وإن‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يخشي‏ ‏البعض‏ ‏من‏ ‏تهديدات‏ ‏فسوف‏ ‏توفر‏ ‏الحماية‏ ‏الكاملة‏ ‏له‏ ‏لإنهاء‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الأزمة‏ ‏وإعادة‏ ‏الصلح‏ ‏بين‏ ‏جميع‏ ‏الأطراف‏ ‏لضرب‏ ‏الفتنة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏لعن‏ ‏لله‏ ‏من‏ ‏أيقظها‏.‏ تحقيق‏ ‏العدالة‏ ‏والصلح‏ ‏أساس‏ ‏الاستقرار ويتفق‏ ‏في‏ ‏الرأي‏ ‏عادل‏ ‏شادي‏ ‏عضو‏ ‏مجلس‏ ‏الشعب‏ ‏السابق‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏أكد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏محاسبة‏ ‏المخطئين‏ ‏وتحقيق‏ ‏العدالة‏ ‏ستكون‏ ‏البداية‏ ‏لجمع‏ ‏شمل‏ ‏المسيحيين‏ ‏والمسلمين‏ ‏مشيرا‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏مسيحيي‏ ‏القرية‏ ‏لديهم‏ ‏الثقافة‏ ‏الكبيرة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تتيح‏ ‏لهم‏ ‏دائما‏ ‏امتصاص‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏تصرفات‏ ‏البسطاء‏ ‏من‏ ‏المسلمين‏. ‏وهذا‏ ‏يساعد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏إزالة‏ ‏الاحتقان‏ ‏فضلا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏خطوات‏ ‏التقارب‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏ميصائيل‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏صاحب‏ ‏فكر‏ ‏مستنير‏ ‏وله‏ ‏كلمة‏ ‏مسموعة‏ ‏لدي‏ ‏المسيحيين‏ ‏والمسلمين‏ - ‏سوف‏ ‏يساعد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏إزالة‏ ‏التوتر‏,‏ولذا‏ ‏يتم‏ ‏إعداد‏ ‏السيناريو‏ ‏اللائق‏ ‏له‏ ‏لمشاركته‏ ‏في‏ ‏حملة‏ ‏السلام‏ ‏والاستقرار‏ ‏بالقرية‏ ‏لمعالجة‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏المشكلات‏ ‏والقضاء‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الأفكار‏ ‏المتطرفة‏ ‏ونشر‏ ‏روح‏ ‏الإخاء‏ ‏التي‏ ‏لن‏ ‏تأتي‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏بدمج‏ ‏المسيحيين‏ ‏والمسلمين‏ ‏في‏ ‏إطار‏ ‏عمل‏ ‏مشترك‏ ‏سواء‏ ‏من‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏الجمعيات‏ ‏الأهلية‏ ‏المشتركة‏ ‏أو‏ ‏مراكز‏ ‏الشباب‏ ‏ولذا‏ ‏تمت‏ ‏مخاطبة‏ ‏نادي‏ ‏شباب‏ ‏صفط‏ ‏اللبن‏ - ‏والكلام‏ ‏لشادي‏ - ‏لتوسيع‏ ‏قاعدة‏ ‏عضوية‏ ‏الشباب‏ ‏المسيحي‏ ‏العازف‏ ‏عن‏ ‏المشاركة‏ ‏بالنادي‏ ‏وذلك‏ ‏بهدف‏ ‏خلق‏ ‏نوع‏ ‏من‏ ‏الاختلاط‏ ‏والمشاركة‏ ‏والتعايش‏ ‏المختلط‏ ‏فضلا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أهمية‏ ‏دور‏ ‏المؤسسات‏ ‏التعليمية‏ ‏والدينية‏ ‏بالقرية‏ ‏لنشر‏ ‏ثقافة‏ ‏الحب‏ ‏والتسامح‏ ‏داخل‏ ‏النشء‏ ‏للقضاء‏ ‏علي‏ ‏جذور‏ ‏التطرف‏ ‏والكراهية‏.‏ الخبر السابق نشر فى جريدة وطنى بتاريخ 24/ 12/2006 م السنة 49 العدد 2348 تحقيق‏: ‏نادر‏ ‏شكري بعنوان : " بسبب‏ ‏مسقي‏ ‏للمياه صفط‏ ‏اللبن‏ ‏بالمنيا‏.. ‏قرية‏ ‏تدخل‏ ‏نفق‏ ‏الطائفية - أهالي‏ ‏القرية‏: ‏التعايش‏ ‏سبيل‏ ‏صفط‏ ‏اللبن‏ ‏لنزع‏ ‏الاحتقان‏ ‏الطائفي " *​ * 

 صفط اللبن قرية تحترق تسجيل صوتى منظمة مسيحى الشرق الأوسط  صفط اللبن قرية تحترق السيد اللواء حبيب العادلى / وزير الداخلية 

*​

* نعانى نحن السكان المسيحيون بقرية صفط اللبن بمحافظة المنيا من هجمة شرسة موجهة ضدنا فالاعتداءات المستمرة والإرهاب والتخويف مستمرين منذ فترة طويلة . وقد وصلت ذروة هذه الإحداث إلى حد اغتيال الشاب ممدوح حنا النمر منذ اقل من شهرين عند مدخل القرية وفى وضح النهار وإمام أعين الجميع دون إن يتدخل احد لإنقاذه خوفا من القتلة والمجرمين فارضي الإتاوات من المتطرفين الذين لا يريدون لنا العيش بسلام وأمان في هذه القرية . ولان الأمن متراخي ولن نقول متواطئ مع المتطرفين فأن اى مشكلة أو شجار بسيط بين اى مسيحي ومسلم في القرية سرعان ما يتحول إلى معركة يتجمع فيها الشباب الصغير السن من المسلمين حاملين السنج والسكاكين لتأديب هذا المسيحي الذي حاول إن يمنع أيديهم عن الامتداد إلى أملاكه وإعراضه وأولاده فهم يريدون إن يترك كل رب أسرة أملاكه وإعراضه وأولاده سبايا لهم وان اعترض فمصيره هو القتل والاعتداء تماما كما حدث يوم الخميس 26 أكتوبر الحالي مع السيد مجيد عدلي العمدة الذي حاول رد أيديهم واعتدائهم عن محله التجاري وعن ابنه فقاموا بالاعتداء عليه بكافة الأسلحة هو وأخيه وابنه وابن أخيه وهاهو يرقد الآن بين حي وميت في غرفة الإنعاش في مستشفى المنيا العام وللأسف فان هذا الاعتداء تم مع تواجد أفراد الأمن على بعد مترين من هذا المحل !! شباب وأولاد قريتنا المسيحيون لم يعد مسموح لهم الخروج من البيوت فكل أب خائف على ابنه من الاحتكاكات التي سرعان ما تنتهي باستخدام الأسلحة من هؤلاء الشباب المتطرفين ضد أولادنا وشبابنا. فتياتنا ونسائنا أصبحن عرضة للشتم والسب والقذف بالأحجار في ذهابهن وإيابهن وعندما تذهب للشكوى يقولون لك إن هذه تصرفات أولاد صغار لا يستطيع احد منعها. السيد الوزير عندنا شكوك قوية بأن من يشجع على هذه الاعتداءات هم أنصار نائب الأخوان الفائز عن الدائرة في انتخابات مجلس الشعب الأخيرة الدكتور سعد الكتاتنى عقابا للمسيحيين الذين وقفوا مع مرشح الحزب الوطني المنافس له بدليل إن هذا الرجل لم نجده يتدخل في اى مشكلة من هذه المشاكل عكس النائب السابق الذي لم يكن يغادر القرية إلا بعد إصلاح وعلاج مثل هذه المشاكل وتصفية نفوس الناس. السيد وزير الداخلية رفعنا شكوانا إلى جميع المسئولين ولم ينصفنا ويحمينا احد لذا فأننا نستجير بالله وبكم من اجل حمايتنا وحماية أولادنا وأملاكنا في هذه القرية من هذه الاعتداءات المتكررة. نستجير بالله وبكم من اجل محاكمة من قتل ممدوح حنا النمر ومن حاول قتل مجيد عدلي العمدة محاكمة عادلة دون اى ضغوط من الأمن بفرض الصلح على هؤلاء الضحايا وذويهم لان هذا المسلك وهذا الصلح المفروض لا ينهى المشاكل بل يزيد تفاقمها ويشجع المعتدين على استمرار اعتداءاتهم. سيدي الوزير نحن مواطنون مصريون من أولى مهام وزارتكم ورجالها توفير الأمن والأمان لنا. في النهاية نتمنى لكم التوفيق في مهمتكم وعملكم لما فيه من خير وطننا العزيز مصر. اهالى صفط اللبن 29/10/2006*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*قتل الأقباط وذبحهم بالسلاح الأبيض *​

*العصابات الإسلامية تجند الخطرين لقتل الأقباط *​



*حادثة قطع راس أحد الأقباط فى اسوان*

*
 فى يوم السبت 18 /11/2006م  ذبح شنوده عوني أبن سائق مطرانيه اسوان 24 سنه 

فى أتصال لنشرة الأخبار القبطية من متجلى مع أحد كهنة مطرانية أسوان - الشهيد كان يملك تاكس بيجوا لنقل المسافرين ويسترزق منه وأستأجر بعض المسلمين عربيته وقالوا له : " نسافر فى الطريق الصحراوى لنصل بسرعة " وعندما لم يصل فى نهاية اليوم إلى بيت أبوه قلق الأب على أبنه حيث أن أبنه تعود ان ينام عنده وفى اليوم التالى أخذ ابوه سيارة اخرى وذهب إلى الطريق الصحراوى وساروا فى الطريق الصحراوى وعثروا على جثته عند الكيلو 10 كيلوا من الطريق الصحراوى وجدوه مفرود اليدين مثل صليب ويبدوا أنهم طعنوه خمس طعنات داخل السيارة فقاومهم وهرب منهم فتعقبوه ووجدوه مفرود اليدين على هيئة صليب وذبحوه ولكن لم يفصلوا رأسه حيث ظلت على الجلدة التى خلف الراس , والشهيد القتيل يتمتع بأخلاق طيبة وليس له عداء *



*ثانى قبطى يستشهد فى محافظة الشرقية بدون سبب*


*
فى أول نوفمبر 2006 م فى حديث تلفونى مع والدى الشهيد مع الأستاذ متجلى قالت الأم : " أبنى راح المدرسة وماشى مع زملائه تعرض له واحد وضربه بالسكين , انا موش قادره أتكلم .. أنا سأحضر لك أبوه " وحضر الأب وقال : " نادر عادل نجيب يبلغ من العمر 16 سنة وعدة شهور وهو فى السنة النهائية فى الثانوى الزراعى - المدرسة تبعد عنا حوالى 8 كيلو ميتر وبعد أن ذهب إلى المدرسة جائنا خبر أن ابننا فى المستشفى ويحتاج نقل دم , وعندما ذهبنا إلى هناك وجدنا أن المستشفى وحدث نزيف حوالى 3 - 4 لتر دم والمستشفى نقلته إلى مستشفى آخر وظل فى حجرة العمليات ثم أنتقل إلى العناية المركزة وأخيرة أنتقل إلى السماء - والذى ضرب أبنى قاتل محترف لأنه ذبحه بقطع طوله 12 سم فى الرقبة وقطع شريان الوريد الواصل للمخ - أبنى ليس له أى عداوه مع أحد - وقد قبض على القاتل ولكن الحكومة تريد أن تخرجه براءة ويقولون أن شهادة ميلاده مفقوده ويريدون تسنينه على أن يكون أقل من 16 سنة حتى لا يعاقب مع العلم أنه رسب ثلاثة مرات فى السنة النهائية أى أنه يقدر سنه بحوالى 20 سنة وكيف يكون فى مدرسة ولا يوجد له شهادة ميلاد , وهو مسجل خطر وهو يبتز الناس وقد قطع أصابع شخص قبل ذلك وقطع اذن شخص آخر وظل مطلق السراح إلى ان ذبح أبنى " * 



*جريمة قتل غامضة لقريبة الأنبا بطرس مدير قناة أغابي الفضائية*

*
الأسماعيلية .. قتلت السيدة هيدات حليم حرم مدير شركة ل ج بالأسماعيلية وهى أبنه خالة الأنبا بطرس سكرتير البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الأسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية وقد حدث خلاف حديث بين هذه الأسرة القبطية وأسرة مسلمة بسبب صوت ألاذان , ومما هو يجدر بالذكر أن الجريمة حدثت فى شهر رمضان كما حدثت فى المنطقة التى كانت تسكن فيها المجنى عليها سرقات كثيرة مما يوحى بتسيب الأمن فى هذه المنطقة التى هى مركز الأخوان المسلمين فى مصر فقد كان أول مرشد للأخوان المسلمين حسن البنا يقطن فى مدينة الإسماعيلية وشهدت هذه المدينة أثناء تقلده منصب المرشد العام مجزرة وحشية قتل فيها الأخوان المسلمين الأقباط وعلقوا أجسادهم على خطاطيف حديدية يستخدمها الجزارين فى حمل اللحوم وطافوا بهم شوارع الأسماعيلية وهم يرددون هتافهم الشهير الله أكبر ثم ألقوا بأجسادهم فى الكنيسة وحرقوا الكنيسة ومن ناحية أخرى عاين البوليس مكان الجريمة وهو بيت المجنى عليها هيدات حليم وقد هجم الجناة عليها وخبطوها بآلة حادة على رأسها تسبب فى نزيف داخلى وخرج الدم من أنفها وفمها وسرقوا بعض المجوهرات الذهبية ولكنهم لم يسرقوا كل المشغولات الذهبية .
 ومما يثير شبهه حول دور الإخوان المسلمين فى هذه الجريمة أن الأنبا بطرس هو المكلف بإدارة قناة أغابى الفضائية .*




*ذبح موظفة قبطية فى قنــا *
*
فى شهر نوفمبر 2006 م ذبحت قبطية اسمها عفاف صادق بولس عندما تعرضت لعدة طعنات قاتلة فى الرقبة أثناء نزولها من سلم البيت التى تسكن فيه متوجهة إلى عملها حيث تعمل فى مدرسة أعدادية بقنا والشهيدة أم لطفلين , وقالت الحكومة أن القتل كان بقصد سرقة مجوهراتها , ولكن أشيع فى الحى التى تسكن فيه أن القتل تم لأت السيدة كانت المسيحية تنزل متبرجة فى شهر رمضان , ولأن عمليات ذبح الأقباط أنتشرت فى عدة محافظات والتقارير الحكومية تتعمد الفبركة والكذب والتضليل ففقدت مصداقيتها امانتها أمام الضمير الأنسانى والعدالة , لهذا يمكن القول أن جريمة الذبح تمت بدافع دينى أسلامى عنصرى نصت عليه شريعة الأسلام وهو قتل غير المسلم لأنه كافر وسرقة اموالة لأن الإسلام يعتبر أموال الغير مسلم غنيمة كما ذكر القرآن , وعلى هذا فقد أخطأت الحكومة وأخطأ الأمن لأنهم أعتبروا الجريمة بسبب السرقة , ولكن هذه الجريمة هى واقع الأقباط والمعاش , ويجب أن يخجل الأمن من ذكر الحقيقة أن هذه الجريمة جريمة أسلامية تمت بدافع الحصول على الغنيمة .*

*موسوعة تاريخ اقباط مصر*


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*عبد الكريم يروى ما شاهده من إعتداء المسلمين على الأقباط الكفار عباد الصليب*​


*عبدالكريم نبيل سليمان فى الجريدة الألكترونية الحوار المتمدن - العدد: 1356 - 2005 / 10 / 23 كتب مقالة بعنوان " حقيقة الإسلام كما شاهدتها عارية فى محرم بك " يروى ما شاهده بعينه من الأعتداء الإجرامى الإسلامى على أقباط محرم بك بالأسكندرية : -


 كشف المسلمون بالأمس الغطاء عن وجههم الحقيقى المقيت ، وأوضحوا للعالم أجمع أنهم فى قمة الهمجية والوحشية واللصوصية واللاإنسانية ، كشفوا بوضوح عن سوءاتهم وأعلنوها صريحة أنهم لا تحكمهم أية معايير أخلاقية عند تعاملهم مع غيرهم .
 فما شاهدته بالأمس من أحداث يندى لها الجبين قامت بها هذه الحشرات السامة كشفت لى مذيدا من الحقائق التى كانوا يتفنون فى تغطيتها و تزييفها على مر العصور مدعين - زورا - أنهم فى غاية التسامح والمسالمة .. ولكن الوجه الحقيقي لهم قد إنكشف عن همجية ولصوصية وتعصب أعمى وطائفية مقيتة وعدم إعتراف بالآخر ومحاولة لطمس هويته وإزالته من الوجود .
 وقد يتصور البعض أن ماقام به هؤلاء المسلمون لا يمت إلى الإسلام بصلة وليس له أدنى علاقة بالتعاليم التى جاء بها محمد قبل أربعة عشر قرنا من الزمان ، ولكن الحقيقة التى تؤكد نفسها أن أفعالهم تلك لم تخرج قيد أنملة عن التعاليم الإسلامية فى صورتها الأصيلة عندما حضت على نفى الآخر وكراهيته وقتله وإستباحة ماله وعرضه الى غير ذالك من أشياء يعلمها جيدا من يحاولون خداعنا بالدفاع الزائف عن التعاليم الإسلامية المتطرفة ولكنهم يتهربون من هذه الحقائق ويفضلون الحياة فى أوهام لا تمت للواقع بصلة .
 لقد شاهدت بعينى رأسى هؤلاء الرعاع وهم يقتحمون محلات إخواننا الأقباط بعد أن أضحت منطقة محرم بك بأكملها خارج السيطرة الحكومية تماما ، ورأيتهم وهم يبعثرون محتوياتها ذات اليمين وذات الشمال وسط التكبير والتهليل والصيحات الإسلامية المتطرفة وشاهدتهم وهم يسرقون الأموال من داخل أدراج هذه المحلات ويقسمونها بينهم على أنها غنيمة أحلت لهم كونها كانت مملوكة لمن أسموهم الكفار عباد الصليب ! .
 شاهدتهم وهم يقتحمون محلا لتجارة الخمور يمتلكه تاجر قبطى يدعى " لبيب لطفى " ، ورأيتهم وهم يحطمون كل ماتصل إليهم أياديهم القذرة النجسة داخل المحل من الثلاجة الى الميزان الى صناديق وزجاجات الخمور التى رأيت بعضهم يسرقونها كى يسكروا بها بعد يوم جهاد شاق ضد الكفرة الأقباط ! .
يجدر بالذكر أن هذا المحل والذى ربما يتصور البعض أنه خص بالهجوم لأنه يبيع الخمور المحرمة فى الإسلام يقابله محل آخر يبيع الخمور أيضا يمتلكه تاجر مسلم ولكنهمأحدا لم يجرأ على مهاجمته كما فعل مع المحل الآخر ... هل أدركتم معى هذا الحس الطائفى المقيت ؟؟!! .
 إن مافعله المسلمون بالأمس من سلوكيات غاية فى الوقاحة والإجرام والبشاعة يؤكد بما لا يدع مجالا للشك أنهم قد أصبحوا وبالا على البشرية وأصبح وجودهم فى المجتمع الإنسانى يهدد وحدته ويزعزع إستقراره ، فالمسلم لا يعترف بالآخر ولا بحقه فى الوجود ولا بأحقيته فى الحياة ولا بحريته فى التعبير عن رأيه ، كما أنه ينظر اليه بإستعلاء ويعتبره أقل منه منزلة وأنه يجب محاربته وإستئصال شأفته ، فهل يحق لهذا المخلوق البشع المشوه أن يترك له الحبل على الغارب لكى يعيث فى الأرض فسادا .. يقتل .. ويدمر .. ويسرق .. ويحرق ؟؟!! .
 إن التعاليم الإسلامية التى جاء بها محمد قبل أربعة عشر قرنا يجب أن تواجه بكل شجاعة وجرأة ، يجب علينا أن نفضحها ونبين سوءاتها ونظهر للعيان مساوئها ، ونحذر البشرية من خطرها ، يجب علينا ( على إختلاف إنتماءاتنا ) أن ننظر بعين العقل الى هذه التعاليم التى تعمل على تحويل الإنسان الى وحش مفترس لا يفقه فى لغة الحياة سوى القتل والنهب والسلب وإغتصاب وسبى النساء .
يجب علينا أن نقف بكل شجاعة وجرأة ضد هذه التعاليم التى أصبحت وبالا على البشرية ولم تخرج لها سوى المتطرفين من أمثال بن لادن والزرقاوى والظواهرى والهمج الرعاع الذين إعتدوا على إخواننا الأقباط وحرقوا منازلهم ونهبوا ممتلكاتهم وحاولوا الإعتداء على كنيستهم وقتل رجال دينهم .
 يجب علينا أن ننزع الثوب الطائفى والدينى وأن ننظر الى الأمور نظرة أكثر إنسانية ، يجب علينا أن نعقد محاكمة لكل رموز الإرهاب والتطرف الذين إحتفظ لنا التاريخ الإسلامى بأسمائهم وأفعالهم الإجرامية بدءا من محمد بن عبد الله مرورا بصحابته سفاكى الدماء من أمثال خالد بن الوليد وعمر بن الخطاب وسعد بن أبى وقاص والمغيرة بن شعبة وسمرة بن جندب... وملوك بنى أمية وبنى العباس وآل عثمان ، وإنتهاءا بمجرمى الإسلام فى العصر الحديث الذين أصبحوا أكثر شهرة من نجوم السينما وسلاطين الطرب ! .
 يجب علينا أن نبين للعالم حقيقة هؤلاء المجرمين الذين أصبحوا - مع الأسف الشديد - مثلا عليا للعديد من شبابنا وأطفالنا ونسائنا ، يجب علينا أن نفضحهم ونكشف زيف تعاليمهم ونبين للعالم أنهم خطر يجب القضاء عليه وإستئصاله من جذوره .
قبل أن تحاكموا المسؤلين عن جرائم يوم الجمعة الأسود فى محرم بك عليكم أولا أن تحاكموا التعاليم القذرة التى دفعتهم الى الخروج للسلب والنهب والغارة والغنيمة ، حاكموا الإسلام وإحكموا عليه وعلى رموزه بالإعدام المعنوى حتى تتأكدوا أن ماحدث بالأمس لن يتكرر حدوثه مرة أخرى .
 طالما بقى الإسلام على هذه الأرض فستفشل كل محاولاتكم لإنهاء الحروب والنزاعات والإضطرابات ، فأصابع الإسلام القذرة ستجدونها - كما عهدتموها - وراء كل مصيبة تحدث للبشرية !.*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*الشريعة الإسلامية فى مصر تعطى المسلم حق الأنتقام بدون ردع قانونى

 إشاعة إسلامية مغرضة تتطلق كسبب لإحراق المسلمين محلات المسيحيين *​

*
 حرق عدة محلات مملوكة للأقباط بأرمنت محافظة قنا 
 نقلا عن موقع الأقباط الأحرار- 4 أمشير - 11 فبراير 2007 م , والعربية نت , والجريدة الطيبية , والحياة اللندنية
 إستغلال إشاعة مغرضة بوجود علاقة بين شاب قبطي وسيدة مسلمة سيئة السمعة لحرق متاجر الأقباط . 

نما إلى علمنا من مصادر موثوق بها حرق عدة محلات تجارية مملوكة للأقباط بمدينة أرمنت بمحافظة قنا، حيث قامت مجموعات من المسلمين الإرهابيين بحرق المحلات التجارية فجر أمس، وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن المحلات تبعد عن بعضها بمسافات كبيرة مما يدحض المعلومات التي يحاول الأمن المصري ترويجها بأن ما حدث ناتج عن ماس كهربائي وكأن الماس الكهربائي لا يصيب إلا محلات الأقباط فقط حيث أن المحلات التجارية المملوكة للمسلمين بالمنطقة لم يمسسها شئ.
ويقول أهالي المنطقة أن ما حدث هو نتيجة انتشار إشاعة مغرضة بوجود علاقة غير شرعية بين شاب قبطي وسيدة مسلمة سيئة السمعة مما نتج عنه إثارة الغوغاء إثارة إسلامية ضد الأقباط ، فقد كان خلاف اندلع بين طالب في مرحلة التعليم قبل الجامعي يدعى محمد عبده أبو ستة مع صائغ قبطي في المنطقة نفسها يدعى رامي إسحاق بسبب ما تردد بين أهالي المنطقة عن وجود علاقة عاطفية بين الصائغ وفتاة ترتبط بعلاقة قرابة مع أبو ستة .

 ومعروف أنه فى صعيد مصر لا يسمح المجتمع بوجود أى علاقة من هذا .

 ونتج الهجوم عن حرق المحال التجارية التالية:
 1- محل أحذية مملوك للسيد بنيامين ساويرس جرجس وشهرته مينا 
 2- محل بقالة مملوك للسيد محارب عازر وقد أتت النيران على المحل ودمرته تماما وتقدر الخسائر بأكثر من ثلاثين ألف جنيه مصري.
 3- ستوديو تصوير مملوك للسيد أشرف ناروز 
 4- محل مملوك للسيد رامى طانيوس
هذا وقد انتقلت قوات الشرطة إلى المنطقة وقد توجه أصحاب المحال التجارية إلى مركز الشرطة طالبين تحرير المحاضر وحصر خسائرهم , وكاد الحادث أن يشعل نيران الفتنة الدينية بين مسلمي المدينة وأقباطها لولا تدخل أجهزة الأمن لاحتواء الموقف، بحسب تقرير نشرته صحيفة "الحياة" اللندنية الأحد 11-2-2007.
 وذكرت صحيفة "الشرق الأوسط" يوم الأحد أن قيادات شعبية وأمنية تحاول منع تصاعد الأحداث إلى فتنة طائفية ، وفرضت يوم السبت حواجز على مداخل ومخارج مدينة أرمنت الحيط بمحافظة قنا ، ونُشرت قوات إضافية داخل المدينة تحسباً لوقوع اعتداءات جديدة.
 وفيما يلي نص بيان الداخلية: "بشأن تمكن قوات الاطفاء من إخماد ثلاث حرائق نشبت أمس بمحلات غير متجاورة لبيع الأحذية والسلع التموينية وكذا للتصوير الفوتوغرافي بمنطقة السوق بمركز أرمنت بمدينة قنا.
 فقد أسفرت عمليات البحث عن ضبط الجاني وهو طالب بالمرحلة الثانوية يدعي/ محمد عبده أبو ستة وكذا سبعة من شركائه وتباشر النيابة التحقيقات"*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*حادث مقتل أثنين من الأقباط فى إمبابة*​



*
 القاهرة: نادر شكري12 /03/2007
حادث إمبابة الفردي الذي وقع يوم الجمعة الماضي وأسفر عن مقتل قبطيين عندما وصل المواطن القبطي عطا عطية ويصا بسيارته أمام منزله بشارع المشروع وجد سيارة أخرى تقف أمام المنزل وبعد طلبه بإبعاد السيارة رفض المواطنون المسلمون ذلك فقام عطا عطية بضرب سائق السيارة بيده فقام السائق باستدعاء آخرين بالهاتف وصلوا على الفور يحمل أحدهم مسدس قام من خلاله بإطلاق الرصاص على الأب عطا عطية ويصا وابنه مجدي عطية عطا وهم ينتمون لعائلة الكداريك بمركز البداري بأسيوط في حين ينتمي القاتل لعائلة عرب مطير بأسيوط أيضاً وفد رفضت عائلة الكداريك أخذ العزاء وهذا يعنى بلغة الصعيد أنه ستأخذ بالثأر . ( المصدر منظمة : الأقباط متحدون )*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*الإعتداء على كنيسة الخانكة*​



*
ما قالة الكاتب الصحفى محمد حسنين هيكل - تشكيل لجنة تقصى الحقائق وبيانها وتوصياتها حول موضوع الخانكة - ماذا قال البابا القبطى حول موضوع الخانكة ) 

 يعتقد البعض أن حرق وتدمير كنيسة الخانكة هو أول إعتداء يقع على المسيحين ولكن المؤرخين يذكرون أن أول حادث وقع فى 6 نوفمبر عام 1972 فقد قام المسلمين بحرق جمعية الكتاب المقدس فىالوقت الذى كان المسيحيون يؤدون فيها الشعائرالدينية تعتبر حادثة الخانكة هو أول حادثة من نوعها فى مصر ضد المسيحين وقاوم الأقباط مقاومة سلمية وبعدها تفجرت حوادث العنف ضد الأقباط – فمدينة الخانكة الصغيرة تقع على أطراف مدينة القاهرة إتخذ المسيحيون منزلا للإجتماع فأنشأوا الدكاكين حولها وفى قلبها ملعباً ثم جائها مذبحا فى ذات يوم ودشنها أحد الأساقفة وتمت الصلاه فقام المسلمين بصدام وإعتداء على الأقباط وساروا فى مظاهرات تهدد رجال الأمن وحرقوا المنزل ونهبوا محتوياته – وقيل أن رجال الأمن إستطاعوا تهدئه الموقف فى ساعة متأخرة من الليل وهذه المره الأولى يقوم رجال الأمن بتهدئه الموقف ومر الأمر بدون عقاب من المتسبب وأصبح الأمن شغلته تهدئه الخواطر بدلا من القبض على المجرمين وتقديمهم للعداله . بل أن وزارة الداخلية قامت بعد ذلك بتطبيق الخط الهمايونى العثمانى بتدمير ماتبقى من الدكاكين المحيطة والمبانى المقامة بقطعة الأرض 
 وأرسل البابا شنودة عدداً كبيراً من الأساقفة والمطارنة فى الصباح التالى وإستقلوا أتوبيساً قاصدين الخانكة وكانوا يريدون أن يقف الأتوبيس على مشارف البلدة ويترجلون إلى مكان الكنيسة ليباشروا الشعائر الدينية وإذا لم يصلوا وقابلهم المسلمين المجرمين فإنهم يبغون الإستشهاد على إسم المسيح . ويتقدموا موكباً ضخماً من القسس صفاً يعد صف إلى ما بقى من مبنى " الكنيسة " ثم يقيموا القداس على أطلالة , وكانت الأوامر أن يواصلوا التقدم مهما كان الأمر حتى إذا أطلق عليهم البوليس نيران بنادقهم , وحاول البوليس أن يتعرض لموكب الأساقفة والقسس لكن مضى الموكب حتى النهاية , وكان المشهد مثيراً وكان عواقبة المحتملة خطيرة.

 (1) وطبعاً كما توقع المسلمون وإن كانت هذه توقعاتهم فماذا فعلوا ؟ ومنهم جمال السعدى فقد قال أنه حدثت تدمير وتكسيرلمساكن الأقباط بعد إنتهاء مسيرة الأساقفة نتيجة لسياسة العنف السلبى فى مواجهه البابا للسادات , ولكن المؤرخين لحوادث العنف الطائفى لهم وجهه نظر مختلفة هى أنه يحدث العنف حينما تشجعه السلطة الحاكمه فتغمض عينها عنه أو لعدم وجود قانون أساساً لردعه أو أن البلد قد أصبحت فى حالة فوضى . وقد كنت أركب القطار فى هذا اليوم ورأيت عربات القطار مليئة بالمسيحين يرددون التراتيل الدينية فسألتهم فسردوا قصة ما حدث , فلم أنزل من القطار – ومكثت معهم قاصدا الخانكة وبعد عدة محطات توقف القطار وقيل أن الخط مقطوع والبوليس يقف يمنع الناس من الذهاب فى إتجاه الخانكة . 
وغضب السادات وإتهم البابا بأنه يثير أوضاعا بالغة الخطورة لا سبيل إلى معالجتها وقال السادات لمحمد حسنين هيكل " إن شنودة يريد أن يلوى ذراعى , ولن أسمح له أن يفعل ذلك " .. وكانت كل الموارد والأعصاب مرهونة بالمعركة مع إسرائيل وكان هناك نقد شديد يوجه للرئيس . ويبدوا على نحو أو آخر أن فكرة تفجير المشكلة الطائفية طرحت نفسها علية بإعتبارها فرصة يظهر فيها حزم قيادته ويحول بها الأنظار إلى مشكلة أخرى ويكسب تعاطف العناصرالإسلامية المتطرفة إلا أنه تمت تسوية هذه الأزمة 
 وطرح السادات الأمر على مجلس الشعب ليجرى التحقيق فى هذا الحادث حتى يلهى المسلمين بالفتنة الطائفية وإثباتنا على ذلك أن مستشارية كان رأيهم ألا يتدخل مجلس الشعب فى هذا الموضوع .. وأن يتصرف هو بالقرارات فى حدود حقة الدستورى كرئيس دولة .

 (2) ولكنة رفض وكون مجلس الشعب لجنة برلمانية برياسة الدكتور جمال العطيفى الذى كان يشغل أيضاً منصب المستشار القانونى لجريدة الأهرام وأعضاء من المسلمين والأقباط وهم محمد فؤاد أبو هميلة , وألبرت برسوم سلامة , وكمال الشاذلى , ورشدى سعيد , وعبد المنصف حزين , ومحب إستينو – وأدت مهمتها بعد الإستماع إلى كل الأطراف وقدمت تقديراً ممتازاً وصدرت فى تقريرها عدة حوادث مثل إعتناق شابين بالإسكندرية للمسيحية عام 1970 
 وسرت هذه الأخبار بين الناس يتضمن , فقام أئمة المساجد بالهجوم على القساوسة الذين إعتقدوا أن لهم نشاط تبشيرى – وأعدت مديرية الأوقاف تقريراً سرياً وبعد عامين تناقلت الأيدى هذا التقريرالسرى , وتم توزيعة – كما تبين أن إعداد الدستور الدائم بما فية من دين الدولة الإسلام وقانونها الشريعة الإسلامية - من أسباب تخويف الأقباط كما تضمن التقرير أسلوب حلول المشاكل المشابهه


 ويحكى محمد حسنين هيكل :
(3) ما حدث فى موضوع حادثة الخانكة فقال : " ذهبت لمقابلة الرئيس السادات فى بيته فى الجيزة أعرض عليه وجهه نظر مفصلة فى إمكانية الحل . كان رأيى أن قضية الخط الهمايونى لازالت أكبر سبب للمشاكل , وأنه لابد من حل " يعطى ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله " ثم رويت للرئيس السادات كيف جرى حل هذه المشكله عملياً أيام الرئيس عبد الناصر ومن خلال إتفاقه مع البابا كيرلس على وضع عدد معين من تصريحات بناء الكنائس الجديدة تحت تصرف البابا , وكان رأيى أن ذلك لايحل المشكلة عملياً فحسب , وإنما يرضى مشاعر البابا حين يجعله يحس أنه يملك صلاحيات عملية وفعالة كرئيس لكنيسة عالمية كبرى .
وسألنى الرئيس السادات كم عدد الكنائس الجديدة التى صرح بها عبد الناصرسنوياً للبابا كيرلس , وحين ذكرت العدد .. ( خمسة وعشرين كنيسة سنوياً ) هز الرئيس السادات رأسة معترضاً قائلاً : " إن ذلك كثير جداً " ويعقب أسامة سلامة فى كتابة على عبارة السادات قائلا " معنى هذا أن السادات كان إلى جانب الحد من بناء الكنائس فهو يرى أن بناء 25 كنيسة كل عام كثير وهو الرقم الذى أعطاه عبد الناصر للبابا كيرلس فإن صح الأمر فإن هذا يعنى طائفيه (تعصب) السادات فى هذا المجال أو خوفه من التيار الدينى 


(4) وبناء على نصيحة محمد حسنين هيكل إجتمع السادات بالمجلس الإسلامى الأعلى برياسة شيخ الأزهر ثم إجتمع بالبابا شنودة ومعه الأساقفة وصرح لهم بإنشاء خمسين كنيسة بدلا من ببناء خمسة وعشرين كنيسة سنوياً التى صرح بها عبد الناصر . 
 وتحدث إليهم فى حل مشكلة الأوقاف المسيحية القبطية , فى رسالة معناها "إن الوطن أحوج ما يكون الآن إلى وحدته الوطنية وإن التسابق فى بناء المساجد والكنائس تسابق حافل بدواعى الإثارة , وإن إحتياجات التطور الإجتماعى لاتتطلب فقط بناء مساجد وكنائس جديدة , ولكنها تطلب أيضا ًبناء مدارس ومستشفيات جديدة " 
 وفوجئ السادات بالحفاوة التى أستقبل بها أثناء الإجتماع ثم نظر لساعته فى حركة تمثيلية من الحركات التى كان يخرجها على مسرح حكمه السياسى لمصر
 وقال لمن حوله من الرهبان أعضاء المجلس المقدس – وعلى رأسهم البابا حان موعد صلاه الظهر , ثم قام يؤدى صلاة الظهر فى غرفة الإجتماعات وكان الصور تلتقط له أثناء الصلاه ونشرتها كل الصحف فى اليوم التالى على عرض صفحاتها الأولى وبدأ فيها " الرئيس المؤمن " يصلى الظهر بينما رهبان المجمع المقدس يظهرون وراءه فى خلفية الصورة .
 وكان محمد حسنين هيكل فى بيت السادات ينتظره فسئله : " كيف سارت الأمور ؟ " فكان ردة " رائعاً " ثم راح يصف لى كيف إستقبله شنودة وكيف قال له : " أنه زعيم الشعب وأب كل طوائف الأمة وراعيها جميعاً " ثم إستطرد قائلا : " إن شنودة ليس سيئاً كما تصورت " وأضاف السادات وقلت : " لقد قلت له كيرلس كان تحت تصرفه تصريحات ببناء 25 كنيسة , وسوف أضع تحت تصرفك أنت تصريحات بخمسين " وقال هيكل : " إنك كنت تستكثر خمساً وعشرين , وعلى أى حال أنا سعيد لأنك أعطيته خمسين " وقال السادات : " إنك لاتتصور ماذا قال لى , إنه لم يتوقف لحظة طول الوقت عن تكرار قوله إنك قائدنا وزعيمنا وأبونا وراعينا " 

 (5) إلا أن هذه الوعود تبخرت عند بزوغ النهار فقد حدثت شكاوى من رجال الدين المسيحى من النبوى إسماعيل وزير داخلية حكومة السادات الذى كان يتباطأ فى تنفيذ تعلميات رئيسة ببناء 50 كنيسة , ووضع العراقيل الروتينية !
 وقال البابا شنودة : " إنه لم يتم تنفيذ هذا القرار " !! 

(6) ولما وجد البابا شنودة أن بناء الكنائس داخلياً قد توقف راح يركز على كنائس الخارج ويتوسع فيها ويرسم لها أساقفة جدد , خاصة فى أمريكا الشمالية وكندا وأستراليا ولم يترك القارة الأفريقية وبدأ يمد نشاط الكنيسة القبطية إلى كل أرجائها . 
 وراح يحقق تواجداً دولياً ملحوظاً لكرسى مرقص الرسول – وكان من الخطوات ذات الدلالة فى هذا الإتجاه أن البابا شنودة وقع فى سنة 1973 إعلاناً مشتركاً مع البابا " بول " الجالس على عرش الفاتيكان فى روما وقتها , يعربان فيهما عن إهتمامهما المشترك بتحقيق الوحده بين كل الكنائس المسيحية .*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*تقرير اللجنة التى شكلها مجلس الشعب لإظهار الحقائق والملابسات فى الحوادث الطائفية التى وقعت بالخانكة المضبطة الرسمية لمجلس الشعب – 28 نوفمبر 1972*​ * السيد / رئيس مجلس الشعب تحية طيبة وبعد .. أتشرف بأن أقدم لسيادتكم مع هذا التقرير اللجنة بإستظهار الحقائق فى الحوادث الطائفية التى وقعت بالخانكة رجاء عرضه على المجلس وقد أختارتنى اللجنة مقرراً لها فيه أمام المجلس . وتفضلوا بقبول وافر التحية وعميق الإحترام . 26/11/1972 رئيس اللجنة دكتور جمال العطيفى رئيس المجلس – ليتفضل السيد المقرر المقرر ( دكتور جمال العطيفى ) قرار تشكيل اللجنة أصدر مجلس الشعب بجلسته المعقودة يوم الإثنينمن شوال 1392 الموافق من نوفمبر 1972 قرار بناء على طلب السيد رئيس الجمهورية بتشكيل لجنة خاصة بإستظهار الحقائق . حول الأحداث الطائفية التى وقعت أخيراص فى مركز الخانكة وإعداد تقرير للمجلس عن حقيقة ما حدث . وقد شكلت هذه اللجنة برياسة الدكتور جمال العطيفى وكيل المجلس وعضوية السادة أعضاء المجلس محمد فؤاد أبو هميلة وألبرت برسوم سلامة وكمال الشاذلى والدكتور رشدى سعيد وعبد المنصف حسن زين والمهندس محب إستينو . حدود مهمة اللجنة ويعتبر هذا القرار أول ممارسة فى ظل الدستور الجديد لما أجازته اللائحة الداخلية للمجلس من جواز تشكيل لجنة خاصة لإستظهار الحقائق فى موضزع معين وذلك طبقاً للمادتين 16,47 من اللائحة . ومع قرار تشكيل اللجنة ينوط بها إستظهار الحقائق فى الأحداث الطائفية التى وقعت أخيراً فى الخانكة إلا أن اللجنة رأت بمناسبة بحثها لظروف هذه الحداث والعوامل التى أدت إليها أن حادثة الخانكة وهو أحد الحوادث التى تكررت خلال هذا العام , يطرح بصفة عامة وأساسية موضوع العوامل المؤثرة على العلاقات بين طوائف الشعب وما إذا كانت هذه العوامل مصطنعة أو مغرضة ومدى تهديدها للوحدة الوطنية فى هذه الظروف الدقيقة التى يجتازها شعبنا ضد العدو الصهيونى والإستعمار العالمى , ومن ثم فإن اللجنة تعرض فى تقريرها لموضوع حادث الخانكة بإعتبارة حادث مميزاً يعبر عن مناخ غير صحى ساد العلاقات الإجتماعية خلال هذا العام : ثم تتناول بعد ذلك هذه العلاقات بصفة عامة وتعرض تحليلاً وإقتراحات محددة لعلاجهاً . إجراءات اللجنة : بدات اللجنة عملها , بإجتماع عقدة رئيسها مع السيد نائب رئيس الوزراء ووزير الداخلية والسيد النائب العام فى صباح اليوم التالى لصدور قرار تشكيلها وذلك للوقوف على ظروف هذا الحادث لتبدأ عملها فى ضوء تصور واضح , ولما كانت النيابة العامة لا تزال تباشر التحقيق وحتى لا يقع تداخل بين الإجراءات التى تتخذها اللجنة وإجراءات التحقيق الجنائى , فقد رأت اللجنة الإكتفاء بطلب تقرير آخر على أن يتضمن سرداً للحوادث المماثلة التى تكون قد وقعت فى العام الأخير , ثم بدأت اللجنة إجراءاتها كالآتى :- 

 1- فى صباح يوم الثلاثاء 14 من نوفمبر 1972 عقدت اللجنة إجتماعاً عرض فيه رئيسها التصور المبدئى للحوادث التى وقعت فى الخانكة , يومى 6 نوفمبر و 12 نوفمبر 1972 فى ضوء المعلومات الشفوية التى تلقاها من السيد نائب رئيس الوزراء ووزير الداخلية والنائب العام . ففى يوم 6 نوفمبر وضع مجهولون النار فى دار جمعية الكتاب المقدس التى كان يتخذها أهالى مركز الخانكة من الأقباط كنيسة بغير ترخيص لإقامة الشعائر الدينية . وفى 12 نوفمبر وفد إلى الخانكة عدد كبير من القساوسة قدموا إليها بالسيارات ومعهم بعض المواطنين من الأقباط وساروا إلى مقر جمعية اصدقاء الكتاب المقدس المحترق واقاموا شعائر الصلاة فيها وتجمع فى المساء عدد كبير من المواطنين فى مسجد السلطان الأشرف وخرجوا فى مسيرة إحتجاج على ذلك , نسب فيها إلى غالى أنيس أنه أطلق أعيرة نارية فى الهواء على رؤوس المتظاهرين من مسدس مرخص له بحمله فتوجه بعض المتظاهرين إلى مسكن هذا الشخص وإلى أماكن آخرين وقاموا بوضع النار فيها وإتلافها دون أن تقع إصابات , وبعد أن إستمعت اللجنة إلى هذا العرض المبدئى للحادث ناقشت خطة عملها وحددت البيانات والمعلومات التى تحتاج إليها من الجهات المختلفة . 

 2- فى يوم الأربعاء 15 نوفمبر 1972 إنتقلت اللجنة بكامل هيئتها إلى مركز الخانكة يصحبها السيد اللواء مصطفى الشيخ وكيل وزارة الداخلية لشئون الأمن والذى ندبته اللجنة بناء على طلب اللجنة لتسهيل مهمتها . وقد بادرت بزيارة الأماكن التى جرت فيها هذه الأحداث وناقشت المسئولين فى مركز الشرطة وفى مجلس المدينة وفى الإتحاد الإشتراكى كما إستمعت إلى ملاحظات الذين وقع إعتداء على مساكنهم وحوانيتهم فعاينت دار جمعية الكتاب المقدس الذى كان الأقباط من سكان المركز قد جروا أخيراً على إقامة الصلاة فيه والذى تعرض لوضع النار فيه صبيحة يوم ألإثنين 6 نوفمبر 1972 كما شاهدت آثار النار والكسر فى مساكن جرجس عريان سليمان , وغبريال جرجس عريان وحليم حنا نعم الله وغالى أنيس سعيد بشاى . 

3- فى مساء اليوم نفسه إستقبلت اللجنة أمين الإتحاد الإشتراكى بمحافظة القليوبية وأمين وحدة المركز , كما إستقبلت السيد عبد القادر البرى عضو المجلس الشعبى للمحافظة المختار عن وحدة الإتحاد الإشتراكى بالمركز – والذى كان قد إتهمة بعض المجنى عليهم فى التحقيق بالتحرسض على غرتكاب الحادث , كما إستقبلت الشيخ زين الصاوى البدوى إماك مسجد السلطان الأشرف الذى تجمع فيه اهل مركز الخانكة مساء يوم الأحد 12 نوفمبر سنة 1972 – طلبت اللجنة من السيد أمين الإتحاد الإشتراكى بمحافظة القليوبية عن معلوماته وملاحظاته , وقد وافاها بعد ذلك .

 4- فى يوم الخميس 16 نوفمبر 1972 إجتمعت اللجنة بقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بطريرك الأقباط فى دار البطريركية , وفى هذا الإجتماع إستمعت اللجنة إلى ملاحظات البابا شنودة , كما إجتمعت اللجنة بفضيلة الإمام الأكبر محمد الفحام شيخ الجامع الأزهر وشهد هذا الإجتماع أمين عام مجمع البحوث الإسلامية فضيلة الدكتور عبد الرحمن بيصار ومدير البعوث بالأزهر الدكتور عبد المنعم النمر ومدير مكتب شيخ الأزهر وفضيلة الشيخ صلاح ابو إسماعيل.

 5- فى مساء اليوم نفسه استقبل رئيس اللجنة أحد المبلغين الذى ارسل إلى السيد رئيس مجلس الشعب بأن لديه معلومات لتوضيح ملابسات الحادث وقد اعادت اللجنة مناقشته بعد ذلك مساء السبت 18 نوفمبر وأخطرت النيابة العامة لسؤاله وكانت اللجنة قد تلقت أيضاً برقيتين من الحوامدية من كل من السيد إبراهيم والسيد سعد العباسى رئيس لجنة الرعاية الدينية الإسلامية بالحوامدية , تنذر بخلاف حول قبة لمبنى جمعية أنصار الكتاب المقدس بالحوامدية المتخذ كنيسة منذ بضعة أعوام بغير ترخيص وقد رأت اللجنة مثل هذا النزاع يعطى صورة عن بعض جوانب الإحتكاك الذى تكرر نوعه فدعت إليها الشاكين وقد أمكنها تسوية الموقف وإبقاء الحاله على ما هى عليه .

 6- وقد تلقت اللجنة فى نفس اليوم إخطار من الدكتورة عائشة راتب وزيرة الشئون الإجتماعية ببيان المبالغ التى صرفتها الوزارة لمن لحقتهم خسائر من جراء هذه الحوادث بالخانكة وذلك بعد أن قامت السيدة الوزيرة ورجال الوزارة بزيارة مكان الحوادث يوم 16 نوفمبر .

7- كما تلقت اللجنة فى نفس اليوم إخطار من السيد محمد حامد محمود الأمين الأول للإتحاد الإشتراكى العربى بأن أحد الشمامسة بكنيسة كفر أيوب بمركز منيا القمح كان يوزع فى يوم 6/ 11 كتيبات من مؤلفاته إشتبه فى مضمونها . كما تلقت اللجنة برقيتين إحداهما من الدكتور القس عبد المسيح إسكفانوس يشكو فيها من واقعة قديمة بما سماه إغتصاب أرض دار الكتاب المقدس بالإسكندرية بزعم إقامة مسجد عليها , والإخرى من عبد الفتاح بشير وتتضمن إتهاماً عاماً لعناصر لم يذكرها تحاول إحداث فتنة بهيئة النقل العام وقد أخطرت الجهات المختصة بالبرقيتين !!

 8- وفى صباح يوم ألأحد 18 نوفمبر 1972 إستقبلت اللجنة بعض أهالى مركز الخانكة الذين قدموا معلومات عن الحادث , وقد رأت إبلاغها إلى النائب العام . وفى مساء اليوم ذاته إستقبلت اللجنة الأنبا صمؤيل أسقف الخدمات والأنبا ديماديوس وغستمعت إلى ملاحظاتهم .القسم الأول : وقائع حوادث الخانكة إستعانت اللجنة أساساً فى تحديد هذه الوقائع بتقارير النيابة العامة وهى السلطة القضائية المختصة بالتحقيق , وفى نفس الوقت فإنها قد راجعت ما قدمته إليها الجهات الأخرى المختصة , كما إطلعت على تقرير أعد عن هذه الحوادث وقدم إلى قداسة البابا شنودة , ومن خلال قيامها بالإنتقال والمعاينة والمناقشة التى أجرتها مع هذه الأطراف المعنية , أمكنها أن تستخلص الوقائع الصحيحة . حادث يوم الأثنين 6 نوفمبر 1972 منذ عام 1946 وجمعية أصدقاء الكتاب المقدس تباشر نشاطها فى الخانكة كجمعية دينية مسجلة بوزارة الشئون الإجتماعية , ومنذ حوالى سنة قام المحامى أحمد عزمى أبو شريفة ببيع قطعة أرض صغيرة يملكها مجاورة لمنزلة بالحى المسمى الحى البولاقى بمدينة الخانكة إلى من يدعى محمد سعد الجلدة , العامل بمزرعة الجبل الأصفر الذى باعها بدوره إلى أحد المسيحيين , وتسلسلت عقود بيعها إلى أن إنتهت ملكيتها إلى الأنبا مكسيموس مطران القليوبية , وكان الظن وقتئذ أنها ستبنى مقراً لهذه الجمعية , وقد سورت فعلاً وألحقت بها حجرات نقلت غليها الجمعية , غير انه فى مطلع الصيف هذا العام أقيم فيها مذبح للصلاة ورتب فناؤها بما يسمح بإقامة الشعائر الدينية فيه , وتولى القس مرقس فرج وهو راعى كنيسة أبو زعبل التى تبعد قرابة ثلاثة كيلومترات من الخانكة " إقامة الشعائر الدينية فيها " فى أيام الجمع لإنشغاله أيام الآحاد بكنيستة الأصلية فى أبى زعبل . ولما كانت الجمعية لم تستصدر قراراً جمهورياً بالترخيص بإقامة كنيسة , فقد أخذت الإدارة تعهداً على رئيس الجمعية شاكر غبور بعدم إستخدامها ككنيسة إلا بعد الحصول على ترخيص , وقد أثار إستخدام هذا المكان ككنيسة بغير تصريح بعض المقيمين بمدينة الخانكة ومن بينهم عبد القادر البرى وهو مفتش مالى وعضو المجلس الشعبى بمحافظة القليوبية , وليس هناك ما يدل على أن هذا الإعتراض قد أتخذ مظهراً عنيفاً أو كان موضع إهتمام عام . وفى صبيحة يوم الحادث 6 نوفمبر 1972 وهو أول أيام عيد الفطر المبارك أخطرت النيابة العامة بحدوث حريق فى هذا المبنى , وقد تبين أن النار قد اتت على سقفه وهو من الأخشاب , كما إمتدت إلى موجودات ولكنها لم تمتد إلى جدرانة المبللة , ولم تتوصل التحقيقات التى أجرتها النيابة إلى معرفة الفاعل , غير أن بعض الذين كانوا يبيتون فى المبنى لحراستة قرروا فى تحقيق النيابة أنهم شاهدوا جملة أشخاص يلقون زجاجات مشتعلة من الخارج , وقد أمكن لرجال المطافئ إخماد النار بمعاونة بعض الأهالى من المسلمين والمسيحيين .*


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*ودون تدخل فى إجراءات التحقيق الجنائى وما يمكن أن تستخلصة النيابة العامة من ثبوت التهمة أو عدم ثبوت التهمة فإن هناك حقائق يجب أن تؤخذ فى الإعتبار : -

 1- إن أهالى مدينة الخانكة كانوا يعيشون دائما فى وئام , وقد ضربوا المثل فى التعاون والوحدة حينما تعرض أحد مصانع أبو زعبل القريبة من الخانكة لغارات طائرات إسرائيل الفانتوم فى فبراير 1970 حيث قتل 70 عاملاً وأصيب 69 غيرهم بجراح مما عبأ الجميع ضد العدو , لأن القنابل التى ألقيت لم تفرق بين المسلم والقبطى .

 2- إن رئيس مجلس المدينة السابق كان من الأقباط , وقد ظل فى مركزه قرابة غثنى عشر سنة وهو السيد أديب حنا , ولم يثر أى حساسيات طوال هذه السنين . وجينما عين خلفه الحالى السيد عادل رمضان فى مارس 1972 إحتفلت به جمعية أصدقاء الكتاب المقدس فى مبناها الجديد الذى إنتقلت إليه , ويشغل عدد كبير من الأقباط وظائف هامة وخاصة فى قطاعى الصحة , والصحة النفسية حيث تزايد نسبة الموظفين القباط على الستين فى المائة إذ يبلغ عددهم 38 من بين 59 موظفاً ( طبقاً للبيانات التى قدمها رئيس مجلس المدينة ) ويبلغ مجموع الموظفين ألقباط فى هذا المركز 111 من بين مجموعهم البالغ 856 موظفاً .

 3- إن مبنى جمعية أصدقاء الكتاب المقدس الذى إحترق سقفه وإحترقت موجوداته هو مبنى صغير يقع فى مكان منزو غير مطروق يقع فى الجهه الشرقية للمدينة ويقوم حوله بعض مساكن المسلمين , ولم يكن مرخصاً كبناء فضلاً عن عدم الترخيص به ككنيسة , ولكن من ناحية الأمر الواقع كانت تباشر فيه الشعائر الدينية دون تعرض من جهات الإدارة وبتسامح منها , وقام بعض المسلمين من أهالى الخانكة بجمع تبرعات لأقامة مسجد شديد القرب من هذا المكان وشرع فعلاً فى بنائة .

 4- إن عدد سكان الخانكة كما جاء بالتعداد العام للسكان المنشور عام 1960 بلغ 21863 منهم 615 , غير أن البيانات التى قدمت إلى مجلس المدينة تفيد بأن عدد المسيحين لا يجاوز ستاً وثلاثين أسرة . وقد طلبت اللجنة بياناً من الجهاز المركزى للتعبئة والإحصاء بعد إتصال قام به رئيسها بالفريق جمال عسكر , ويبين من الرد الذى تلقتة إنه كان فى مدينة الخانكة فى عام 1966 عدد 692 مسيحيا فزاد عام 1972 إلى 802 مسيحيين بينما جملة المسيحيين فى مركز الخانكة ( مدينة وقرى ) بلغ فى عام 1966 عدد 2552 وزاد فى عام 1972 إلى 2963

 5- إنه قد بولغ فى تصوير هذا الحادث على قداسة البابا عن معلومات عنه , وزاد من حدة التوتر أنه سبقه منذ عدة شهور قليلة حادث مماثل فى سنهور بجهة دمنهور. وقد ورد فى التقرير الذى قدم إلى قداسة البابا من هذا الحادث ما يفهم منه أن المكان قد حرق بالكامل وصور الحادث على أن المطافئ تباطأت فى إطفاء الحريق , وأن المتآمرين قد منعوا رجال الإطفاء من آداء واجبهم , كما تضمن هذا التقرير تشكيكاً فى سلامة إجراءات التحقيق وعدم حيدتها 0 وقد أثبتت المعاينة التى قامت بها اللجنة بالإضافة إلى المعاينة التى أجرتها النيابة أن الحريق لم يمتد إلا للسقف الخشبى وإلى الموجودات الخشبية وأنه لولا تدخل رجال الإطفاء لما كانت النار قد أخمدت دون أى خسائر أخرى . كما وصفت الحوادث أنه حريق لكنيسة ( بما لا توجد كنيسة مصرح بها رسمياً ) وأنه بذلك ينطوى على إمتهان المقدسان المسيحية , وقد أضفى على تصوير الحادث طابع الإثارة0 وقد عرضت اللجنة على قداسة البابا الوقائع الصحيحة التى غستخلصتها , فوافق قداستة على عدم إعتماد المعلومات التى قدمت إليه إنتظارا لما يسفر عنه التحقيق0

 6- على أن من ناحية أخرى , فقد أحالت اللجنة كل ما قدم إليها من معلومات عن إتهام أشخاص معينين بالإشتراك أو التحريض على إرتكاب هذا الحادث إلى النائب العام ليجرى شئونه فيه 0 حادث يوم الأحد 12 نوفمبر 1972 فى صبيحة هذا اليوم إتجهت غلى مدينة الخانكة بعض سيارات أتوبيس السياحة والسيارات الخاصة والأجرة ويستقلها حوالى 400 شخص يرتدى الملابس الكهنوتية الخاصة بالقساوسة والشمامسة , وقد كان نمى إلى علم السلطات إن قرار قد إتخذة مجمع الكهنة فى القاهرة بإقامة الصلوات يوم الأحد فى مقر جمعية الكتاب المقدس التى كان يتخذها القباط المقيمون بالخانكة كنيسة لهم , وقد إستوقفتهم قوات ألمن التى قدمت على عجل من عاصمة المحافظة عند قرية القلج التى تقع فى طريق إلى الخانكة وذلك فى محاولة لإثنائهم عن عزمهم خشية أن يؤدى هذا الجمع الكبير إلى إثارة غير محمودة العواقب والإكتفاء بعدد محدود منهم ولكنهم صمموا على أن يمضوا فى تنفيذ ما إعتزموه , فإتخذت قوات الأمن الإحتياطات اللازمة ومضوا سيراً على الأقدام فى موكب طويل مرددين التراتيل الدينية يتقدمهم القساوسة وحينما وصلوا إلى مقر الحادث ثبتوا مكبرات الصوت وبدأ القداس على مرتين , حتى يتسع الإشتراك فيه لهذا الجمع الغفير , ثم إنصرفوا بعدها دون أن تقع أى حوادث , وقد نسب إلى بعض الغلاة منهم تفوهم بعبارات غليظة فى الإحتجاج على ما وقع من حادث فى هذا المبنى فى الأسبوع الماضى , وتصويره على أنه عداء طائفى لم تتخذ سلطة الدولة حياله الإجراءات المناسبة . وفى المساء حينما عاد إلى المدينة شبانها المسلمين الذين كانوا فى الجامعات أو فى المصانع أو المكاتب خارج المدينة وروت لهم صورة لما جرى فى الصباح إعتبروا ذلك تحدياً وإستفزازاً لشعورهم فإجتمعوا بمسجد السلطان الأشرف الذى يقع بالجهة الغربية بالمدينة ومعهم الشيخ زيد الصاوى البدرى إمام المسجد وتوجهوا إلى مركز الشرطة فى مسيرة تكبر بالله وقد طلب منه المسئولون الإنصراف , وإنصرف الشيخ زيد الصاوى بعد أن نصحهم بالتفرق بينما إستمر الباقون فى مسيرتهم إلى مقر الإتحاد الإشتراكى , وفى مرورهم على حانوت بقال يدعى غالى أنيس بشاى سمع صوت طلقات نارية نسب البعض إطلاقها إلى هذا البقال الذى تبين فعلاً أنه يحمل مسدساً مرخصاً به وأن كان لم يرد فى فحص الطب الشرعى ما يقطع أنه أطلق حديثاً , ولكن ذلك أدى إلى إثارة الجماهير التى إندفعت إلى منزل هذا البقال فوضعت فيه النار وأندس بينها من إغتنم هذه السانحة للسرقة , كما أحرقت مساكن أخرى لكل من انيس بشاى , وحليم نعمة الله , ورزق صليب عطية , وجرجس عريان , وغبريال جرجس عريان , وموجودات ستديو للتصوير يملكة رزق صليب عطية – كما تحطم زجاج صيدلية الدكتور كامل فهمى أقلاديوس , وتوجه بعض المتظاهرين إلى مقر جمعية أصدقاء الكتاب المقدس وأشعلوا النار فى إحدى حجراتها الملحقة بنائها المتخذ كنيسة للصلاة , ومع ذلك فلم تحدث أى خسائر فى الأرواح واصيب ثلاثة أشخاص عرضاً بينهم إثنان من المسلمين بإصابات بسيطة وقد قبض على عدة أشخاص متهمين بالسرقة أو الحريق أو الإتلاف , وقررت النيابة العامة حبس تسعة من المتهمين منهم حبساً إحتياطياً . ودون التعرض لوقائع الإتهام الجنائية , فإن هناك حقائق أمكن للجنة إستظهارها :-

 1- أن الحادث وقع يوم الأثنين 6 نوفمبر كان يجب أن يبقى فى حدوده الصحيحة وكان من حسن السياسة أن يحصر فى هذا النطاق وحسبما ذكر البابا شنودة لأعضاء اللجنة , فإنه قد زار بعدها الإمام الأكبر شيخ الجامع الأزهر مهنئاً بالعيد دون أن يترك الحادث أثراً فى نفسه لولا مت بدا له من أن يد العدالة لم تستطع أن تتوصل إلى المسؤلين عن هذا الحادث , وأن البعض قد خشى أن ينتهى التحقيق إلى ما إنتهى إليه حوادث أخرى وقعت قبل ذلك ولم تتخذ فيه مبادرات قوية وصريحة , وإن من ذهبوا إلى الصلاة فى مكان الحادث لم يقصدوا أن يتوجهوا إلى الخانكة فى مسيرة ولكنهم ساروا على الأقدام بعد أن إستوقفهم السيد مدير الأمن ونائبة لإقناعهم بالعدول عن المسيرة 0 

 2- إنه كان من المحتمل أن تتعرض مسيرة الصلاة الكنسية , مع ما إنطوت عليه من مظاهر الإحتجاج والإثارة لإحتكاك سلمت منه نتيجة أصالة الوعى بالوحدة الوطنية الذى إستقر فى قلوب المصريين جميعاً منذ مئات السنين 0 

 3- إنه تجدر تسجيل الموقف المشرف لبعض القساوسة ومنهم القمص إبراهيم عطية الذى ألقى كلمة الصلاة فى مقر الجمعية المتخذة كنيسة , معلناً إن من قام بالحريق إنسان مغرض لا ينتمى إلى المسيحيين أو المسلمين وأشاد فيها بالتضامن والوحدة بين عنصرى الأمة 0

 4- إن قوات الأمن الإضافية التى إستدعيت فى الصباح بعد تجمع القساوسة للصلاة فى الخانكة , قد عادت بعد إنصراف المصلين وبعد أن هدأت الحالة وتركت قوة لتعزيز قوة المركز , وبعد أن وقعت حوادث المساء دعمت بقوة من الإدارة المركزية للأمن للمحافظة على النظام 0

 5- إن الدكتورة وزيرة الشئون الإجتماعية قد بادرت إلى زيارة موقع هذه الحوادث وقررت بناء على توجيهات السيد رئيس الجمهورية تعويضات فورية لمن وضعت النار فى مساكنهم أو حوانيتهم , فإستحقت جمعية أصدقاء الكتاب المقدس 210 من الجنيهات هى قيمة الخسائر المقدرة كما قررت مبلغ مائتى جنية تعويضاً لخسائر لحقت منزل وحانوت رزق صليب عطية ومبلغ 150 جنيها لكل من حليم حنا نعمة الله وأنيس سعيد بشاى ووللمهجر جابر مسعود جابر تعويضاً عن إتلاف كشك له ومبلغ 30 جنيهاً لصيدلية د/ كامل فهمى أقلاديوس , وقد تلقت السيدة الوزيرة برقية شكر من وجيه رزق متى نيابة عن المسيحيين بالخانكة * *نتابع*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*لمقدمات * * ومن الدراسة التى قامت بها اللجنة , إستخلصت المقدمات التى أدت إلى تزايد هذه الحالة من التوتر :- 

1- ففى خلال عام 1970 وقع بمدينة الإسكندرية حادث فردى خاص بإعتناق شابين من المسلمين للمسيحية تحت تأثير ظروف مختلفة , وقد سرت اخبار ذلك بين الناس وكانت موضع التعليق ونقد بعض أئمة المساجد إستنكاراً للنشاط التبشيرى , وقد أعدت مديرية الأوقاف بالإسكندرية وقتئذ تقرير قدمه الشيخ غبراهيم عبد الحميد اللبان وكيل المديرية لشؤون الدعوة بنتيجة بحثه لموضوع افنحراف العقائدى لبعض الطلاب بمنطقة جليم والرمل وقد ذكر فيه الخطار التى تهدد بعض الشباب نتيجة حملات التبشير نسبت إلى بعض القساوسة , كما تضمن جملة إفترضات تعكس مخاوف مقدم التقرير من هذه المخاطر , وفى عام 1972 أى بعد قرابة سنتين من تقديم هذا التقرير الذى يعد تقريراً داخلياً ليس معد للنشر , إمتدت يد خبيثة إليه فحصلت على صورة منه وقامت بطباعته بالإستنسل وتوزيعه على نطاق واسع0 وقد تضمن التقرير بعض الأمور التثصويرية المنسوبة إلى رجال الدين الأقباط والتى من شأنها أن تثير إستفزاز من يطلع عليها من المسلمين , تحمله على تصديق أمور لم يقم أى دليل على نسبتها إليهم وبعضها بعيد التصديق مما حمل بعض أئمة المساجد بالتنديد الشديد وكانت نتيجه ذلك زيادة غستياء كثير من المسلمين وبذر بذور الشك بينهم وبين إخوانهم الأقباط ورغم شيوع أمر هذا التقرير لم تقم الجهات المسئولة والإعلامية بالتصدى له بالمواجهه والنفى , ربما ظناً منها أن أثره سيكون محدوداً وانه سرعان ما يتلاشى , وكما أن يد العدالة لم تستطع أن تمتد إلى مروجيه 0

 2- وحينما بدات مرحلة تصحيح مسار الثورة فى 15 مايو 1971 دعت الجماهير إلى المشاركة فى غعداد الدستور الدائم , كان من الواضح إلى اللجنة المختصة بإعداد الدستور الجديد التى طافت أنحاء البلاد حينئذ , بروز تيار متدفق يدعو إلى إعتبار الشريعة الإسلامية مصدر للتشريع تقابله دعوة أخرى من الأقباط إلى التمسك بحرية العقيدة والأديان وخاصة إلغاء التراخيص المقررة لإقامة الكنائس . ولم يكن التوضيح كافياً بأن الدعوة إلى تطبيق أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية يتنافى مع حرية العقيدة وممارسة الشعائر الدينية التى كفلها الدستور لجميع المواطنين , وإن الإسلام والمسيحية رسالتا تسامح ومحبة يدينان بالله0 فى هذا المناخ الذى سادته مفاهيم الحرية وسيادة القانون وإرتفع فيه شعار دولة العلم وافيمان , إنتخب الأنبا شنودة بابا لكنيسة الإسكندرية والكرازة المرقسية فى آخر إكتوبر ونصب فى 14 نوفمبر فى إحتفال شهده رئيس الوزراء وقتئذ وكبار المسئولين فى الدولة وأذيع بالتلفزيون والراديو وكان موضع إهتمام واسع من جميع وسائل الإعلام وكان من الواضح أن البابا الجديد قد بدأ نشاطاً واسعاً فى خدمة الكنيسة والوطن بمجرد إنتخابه ألقى محاضرة عن إسرائيل فى نقابة الصحفيين تقرر طبعها بخمس لغات وينشر فى بعض الصحف حديثاً أسبوعياً يوم الأحد وأعلن تنظيمات للكنيسة تدعيماً لرسالتها الروحية ومعالجة لقضايا المجتمع داخل النطاق بأسلوب علمى روحى وهو أول بابا فى العصر الحديث من رؤساء الكلية الإكليريكية 0 ويبدو أن بعض الحساسيات كانت تنشأ أحياناً عن هذا النشاط الواسع , حتى قبل إنتخاب الأنبا شنودة للباباوية , فقد أصدرت مجلة الهلال عدداً خاصاً عن القرآن فى ديسمبر 1970 ونشر فيه مقال عنوانه " القرآن والمسيحية " بقلم الأنبا شنودة مبيناً فيه الإلتقاء بين الإسلام والمسيحية , وقد تناوله بالرد بعض الخطباء على منابر المساجد على حد ما نشرته مجلة الهلال عددها الصادر بعد ذلك فى فبراير 1971 والذى تضمن تعليقات أخرى على هذا المقال كما أن إعلان البابا شنودة بعد إنتخابه عن تمسكه برفض أيه دعوة إلى إباحة الطلاق للمسيحيين إلا لعلة الزنا وأن كل طلاق يحدث بغير هذه العلة الواحدة لا تعترف به الكنيسة , كان يقابله على الجانب الآخر رفض لأى دعوة إلى تعديل قانون الأسرة بالنسبة للمسلمين ووضع أى تنظيم لحق الطلاق , ومثله أى حدث تطوير فى الكلية الإكليريكية , أو إستعادة الإسكندرية لمنزلتها العالمية وقيادتها الإفريقية , رغم أنه معنى سبق أن ردده بعض كبار الأقباط ممن تعاونوا دائماً مع نظام الدولة بإخلاص ( على سبيل المثال مقال الدكتور كمال رمزى إستينو , بعنوان آمالنا فى عهد البابا شنودة جريدة الأهرام فى 15 نوفمبر 1971 ) ومثل هذه الحساسيات لمستها اللجنة أيضاً لدى بعض رجال الدين المسيحى بشأن ما نشره بعض الكتاب المسلمين عن المزامير والتوراة والتثليث0 ومن هذه النقاط المختلفة تفاقم الشعور بالحساسية من كل من ينشره أو يقوله رجال الدين المسيحى فى نطاق العقيدة المسيحية عن فهم للإسلام , ومن يدين به رجال الشرع الإسلامى فى نطاق العقيدة الإسلامية عن فهم 0 وقد إستطاعت اللجنة أن تلمس خلال لقاءاتها بالبابا شنودة من ناحية وبالإمام الأكبر شيخ الجامع الأزهر وفضيلة وزير الأوقاف , ومن ناحية أخرى الحساسية المفرطة من كل ما ينشر متعلقاً بالموضوعات الدينية , حتى وصلت هذه الحساسية إلى حد الإستياء من أى عبارة قد ترد عرضاً فى سياق مقال لكاتب أو صحفى مما يمكن أن يساء تأويله أو فهمه , وهى حساسية يجب على المسئولين الدينييين أن يرتفعوا فوقها وإلا أصبح إبداء الرأى والتعليق والإستدلال محفوف بالمخاطر 0 

 3- وبعدها تناقل الناس أخبار تقرير آخر غير تقرير الشيخ إبراهيم اللبان وقد وصف بأنه تقرير لجهات الأمن الرسمية عن إجتماع عقده الأنبا شنودة الثالث فى 15 مارس 1972 بالكنيسة المرقسية بالإسكندرية , وقد أخذ هذا التقرير طريقة إلى التوزيع وقد صيغ على نحو يوحى بصحته كتقرير رسمى وتضمن أقوالاً نسبت إلى بطريرك الأقباط فى هذا الإجتماع , ورغم أن هذا التقرير كان ظاهر الإصطناع , فقد تناقلته بعض الناس على أنه حقيقة مما ولد ‘عتقاداً خاطئاً لدى الكنيسة القبطية حسبما جاء بهذا المنشور تهدف به إلى أن يستوى المسيحيون فى العدد مع المسلمين والسعى إلى إفقار المسلمين وإثراء الشعب القبطى حتى تعود البلاد إلى أصحابها المسيحيين من أيدى الغزاة المسلمين كما عادت أسبانيا إلى النصرانية بعد إستعمار إسلامى دام ثمانية قرون 0 ورغم خطورة هذا المنشور المصطنع وأثره على نفسية بعض المسلمين الذين يطلعون إليه ويتناقلون مضمونه , فلم يتخذ إجراء حازم لتنبيه الناس إلى أفكه0 وإذا كان الإتحاد الإشتراكى قد أصدر أخيراً بياناً بتكذيب ما تضمنته هذه النشرة , فقد كان المأمول ألا يقتصر توجيهه على القواعد التنظيمية بالإتحاد الإشتراكى , وقد أستغل بعض المتطرفين هذا التقرير المصطنع فراحو يوزعونه مع تعليق فيه إثارة وحض على الكراهية 0 وقد أحدث ذلك رد فعل ربما كان من أسوأ مظاهرة ما بدا فى مؤتمر عقده بعض رجال الدين المسيحى بالإسكندرية يومى 17 و 18 يوليو 1972 , وإتخذوا فيه قرارات أبرقوا بها إلى الجهات المسئولة ومن بينها مجلس الشعب , وكلها تدور حول المطالبة لما سموه حماية حقوقهم وعقيدتهم المسيحية وأنه بدون ذلك سيكون الإستشهاد أفض من حياة ذليلة , وهة موقف كان موضع إستياء عام من كافة الطوائف المسيحية نفسها : 

 4- وقد نبهت هذه الظروف مجتمعة إلى الخطر الذى بدأ يهدد الوحدة الوطنية , مما دعا السيد الرئيس أنور السادات إلى أن يبحث فى دور إنعقاده فى 24 يوليو 1972 موضوعاً واحداً هو الوحدة الوطنية , وخلال مؤتمر هذه الجلسات أعلن الرئيس أن هناك محاولات تشكيك بالوحدة الوطنية وأن هناك منشورات فى هذا المعنى قدمت من خارج البلاد وبالتحديد من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية , وبينما أن أرض هذا الوطن واحدة وأن سماؤه واحدة , وشعبه واحد , وأعلن الرئيس أنه سيدعو مجلس الشعب لدورة طارئة حتى يشرع قانونا للوحدة الوطنية 0 وقد دعى مجلس الشعب فعلاً إلى دور إنعقاد غير عادى فى شهر أغسطس 1970 حيث أعد مشروع قانون لحماية الوحدة الوطنية أصبح نافذاً بعد نشرة فى الجريدة الرسمية فى 27 سبتمبر 19720 وفى صدر هذا القانون برز معنى هام يجب أن يكون موضع إدراكنا العميق , وهو أن الوحدة الوطنية هى القائمة على إحترام المقومات الأساسية للمجتمع كما حددها الدستور ومنها على وجه الخصوص حرية العقيدة وحرية الرأى بما لا يمس حريات الآخرين أو المقومات الأساسية للمجتمع 0 ورغم صدور هذا القانون فقد وقع حادث إعتداء على مبنى جمعية النهضة الأرثوذكسية بجهة سنهور بالبحيرة وذلك يوم 8/ 9/ 1972 ( الجناية 3103 لسنة 1972 – جنايات مركز دمنهور ) وأبلغ بعدها فى 29 أكتوبر 1972 ( القضية رقم 654 سنة 1972 أمن دولة عليا )عن قيام بعض الأشخاص بطبع مائة نسخة من التقرير الصطنع عن الإجتماع المنسوب إلى البابا والذى أسلفنا الإشارة إليه , وأخيراً وفعت الحوادث المؤسفة التى جرت فى الخانكة 0 وتود اللجنة أن تسترعى النظر إلى قانون حماية الوحدة الوطنية لا تعدو أن يكون الإطار الشرعى لهذه الحماية التى يجب أن تجد سندها لدى كل مواطن ولدى سلطة الدولة ولدى التنظيم السياسى وفى هذا الخصوص لدى المئولين الدينيين0 الأسباب تدرك اللجنة قيمة ما بذل أخيراً من جهود على المستوى السياسى والإعلامى , لتأكيد أهمية حماية الوحدة الوطنية , وخاصة البيان الذى أذاعته الأمانة العامة للأتحاد الإشتراكى العربى على مستوى تنظيماتة والبيان القيم الذى أذاعته نقابة الصحفيين والذى كان يعتبر مثلا كان يجب أن تحتذيه سائر المنظمات الجماهيرية والتأكيد فى خطب الجمعة وفى دروس الصباح فى المدارس على هذه المعانى ولكن ما لم ننفذ إلى هذه المشكلة فى أعماقها وتتعقب الأسباب المؤدية إليها , ونقترح لها علاجاً فإن هناك خشية أن تتوقف المتابعةحينما تهدأ النفوس وتستقر ألأوضاع , ويفتر بذلك الإهتمام بإيجاد حلول دائمة لا تقديم مسكنات وقتية , مما يهدد بعودة الداء الكامن إلى الظهور أشد خطراً وفتكاً0 وقد إستطاعت اللجنة من خلال المناقشات التى أجرتها والدراسات التى قامت بها أن تستظهر جملة أسباب مباشرة تولد إحتكاكا مستمراً ممكن أن يكون تربة صالحة لزرع الفرقة والكراهية لتفتيت الوحدة الوطنية , ونجملها تحت عناوين ثلاثة : الترخيص بإقامة كنائس – الدعوة والتبشير – الرقابة على نشر الكتب الدينية 0 الترخيص بإقامة كنائس منذ إن أنتصر عمرو بن العاص على الروم البيزنطيين الذين كانوا يحكمون مصر وقد أصبح أقباطها يتمتعون بحرية العبادة , فقد خلص هذا الإنتصار العربى الأقباط من وطأة حكم الروم البيزنطيين وإضطهادهم وأمنوا حرية ممارسة شعائرهم الدينية وسمح المسلمين للأقباط ببناء كنائس جديدة والإحتفال بأعيادهم , وقد كان عيد وفاء النيل عيداً عاماً يشترك فيه الولاة المسلمين و مع الأقباط على السواء , بل قام الواليان العباسيان الليث بن سعد وعبدالله بن لهيفة ببناء كنائس وقال : هو من عمارة البلاد – بل قيل أن عامة الكنائس فى مصر لم تبن إلا فى ألإسلام فى زمن الصحابة والتابعين ( يراجع فى ذلك كتاب الإسلام وأهل الذمة تأليف د/ على حسن الخربوطلى من نشرات المجلس الأعلى للشئون الإسلامية ص 167) وتزوج بعدها العزيز بالله من خلفاء الدولة الفاطمية من زوجة قبطية مثلما فعل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم حينما تزوج من ماريا القبطية وحينما أوصى بالقبط خيراً 0 وفى عصرنا الحديث لا يزال تنظيم غقامة الكنائس أو تعميرها وترميمها يخضع لأحكام الخط الهمايونى الصادر من الباب العالى فى فبراير 1856 والذى كان يمثل وقتئذ إتجاهاً إصلاحياً تناول جملة نواح منها تأمين حقوق الطوائف غير الإسلامية0 وقد تقرر فى الخط الهمايونى إباحة إقامة الكنائس أو ترميمها بترخيص من البابا العالى , وقد ورد به هذا الشان ما نصة : " ولا ينبغى أن يقع موانع فى تعميم وترميم الأبنيه المختصه بإجراء عبادات فى المداين والقصبات والقرى التى جميع أهاليها من مذهب واحد ولا فى باقى محلاتهم كالمكاتب والمستشفيات والمقابر حسب هيئتها الأصليه ولكن إذا لزم تجديد محلات نظير هذه فيلزم عند ما يستصوبها البطرك أو رؤساء الملله أن تعرض صوره رسمها وإنشائها مره الى بابنا العالى لكى تقبل تلك الصوره المعروضه ويجرى إقتضاؤها على موجب تعلق إرادتى السنيه الملكونيه أو نتبين الإعتراضات التى ترد فى ذلك الباب بظرف مده معينه إذا وجد فى محل جماعة أهل مذهب واحد منفردين يعنى غير مختلطين بغيرهم فلا يقيدوا بنوع ما عدا لإجراء المنصوصات المتعلقه بالعباده فى ذلك الموضع ظافرا وعلنا أما فى المدن والقصبات والقرى التى تكون أهاليها مركبه من جماعات مختلفه الأديان فتكون كل جماعه مقتدره على تعمير وترميم كنائسها ومستشفياتها ومكاتبها ومقابرها اتباعا للأصول السابق ذكرها فى المحله التى تسكنها على حدتها متى لزمها أبنيه يقتضى انشاؤها جديدا. يلزم ان تستدعى بطاركتها أو جماعه مطارنتها الرخصه اللآزمه من جانب بابنا العالى فتصدر رخصتنا عندما لاتوجد فى ذلك موانع ملكيه من طرف دولتنا العليه والمعاملات التى تتوقع من طرف الحكومه فى مثل هذه الأشغال لا يؤخذ عنها شئ " وكثير من الكنائس القبطية قد تقادم عليها العهد عليه فلا يعرف شئ عن تطبيق الخط الهمايونى بشأنه , ولكن فى شهر فبراير 1934 أصدر وكيل وزارة الداخلية قرار بالشروط التى يتعين توافرها للتصريح ببناء كنيسة وقد سميت بالشروط العشرة , ومع توفر هذه الشروط التى لا زالت مطبقة حتى الآن , وحينما تتحقق جهة الإدارة من توافرها يصدر قرار جمهورى بإقامة الكنيسة 0 وقد طلبت اللجنة بياناً من الجهاز المركزى للتعبئة والإحصاء عن عدد الكنائس القائمة فى مصر أن عددها يبلغ 1442 ولكن البيانات التى وافتنا بها وزارة الداخلية عن عدد الكنائس المسجلة لديها يدل على أنها 500 كنيسة ومنها 286 كنيسة قبطية , ويرجع هذا الخلاف إلى أن جانباً من هذه الكنائس قد أقيم أصلاً قبل صدور قرار وزارة الداخلية فى عام 1934 كما أن بعضها قد بنى بغير أن يصدر بالترخيص به قرار جمهورى , وقد تبين أن مجموع من الكنائس التى أصدرت بشأنها تراخيص فى العشر سنوات الأخيرة يبلغ 127 كنيسة منها 68 كنيسة للأقباط الأرثوذكس , ومن هذا العدد رخص بإقامة إثنى وعشرين كنيسة جديدة وصدرت أربعة تراخيص بإعادة بناء وترميم لكنائس قائمة وإعتبرت إثنان وأربعون كنيسة قديمة مرخصاً بها 0 وقد تبينت اللجنة أنه من أهم الأسباب التى تؤدى إلى الإحتكاك , وإثارة الفرقة عدم وضع نظام ميسر لتنظيم هذه التراخيص دون تطلب صدور قرار جمهورى فى كل حالة وذلك إن إستصدار هذا القرار يحتاج إلى وقت , وكثير ما تتغير خلاله معالم المكان الذى أعد لإقامة الكنيسة , مثل أن يقام مسجداً قريباً منه يخل بالشروط العشرة , ونتيجة لبطء الإجراءات كثيراً ما تلجأ بعض الجمعيات القبطية إلى إقامة هذه الكنائس دون ترخيص وفى بعض الحالات تتسامح جهه الإدارة فى ذلك وفى حالات أخرى يجرى التحقيق مع مسئول الجمعية , وهو أمر بادى التناقض بين إحترام سيادة القانون من ناحية أخرى هو المبدا الذى كفله الدستور فى مادته السادسة والأربعين والذى جاء نصه مطلقاً وهو يجرى كالآتى " تكفل الدولة حرية العقيدة وحرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية " وهو نص يغاير فى صيغته ما كانت تنص عليه الدساتير السابقة من حماية حرية القيام بشعائر الأديان والعقائد طبقاً للعادات المرعية فى مصر , وفى ظل دستور سنة 1923 اصدرت محكمة القضاء الإدارى بمجلس الدولة حكماً فى 26 فبراير 1951 بأن إقامة الشعائر الدينية لكل الطوائف قد كفلها الدستور فى حدود القوانين والعادات المرعية ولكنها ألغت قرر لوزارة الداخلية برفض الترخيص بإنشاء كنيسة وكان أساس الرفض قلة عدد أفراد الطائفة وقالت المحكمة فى حكمها إنه ليس فى التعليمات نص يضع حداً أدنى لعدد الأفراد الذين يحق لهم إقامة كنيسة 0 ومع ذلك فإن تنظيم لإدارة الكنائس لا يعتبر فى حد ذاته اعتداء على حرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية , وإن كان من المناسب أن يعاد النظر فى أحكام الخط الهمايونى وقرارات وزارة الداخلية فى هذا الشان تجنباً لحالة شاعت وهى تحويل بعض الأبنية أو الدور إلى كنائس دون ترخيص وما يؤدى إليه ذلك أحياناً من تعرض بعض الأهالى له دون أن يدعوا هذا الأمر لسلطة الدولة وحدها وقد راجعت اللجنة الحوادث التى وقعت فى العامين الأخيرين , فتبين لها أن معظمها يرجع إلى إقامة هذه الكنائس بغير ترخيص وتصدى الإدارة أو بعض الأهالى للقائمين عليها 0 على أنه يجدر التنوية بأن الكثير من هذه الكنائس لا يعدو يكون غرفة أو ساحة صغيرة بغير أجراس أو قباب وهذه قد جرى الإكتفاء بقرار من وزير الداخلية للترخيص بغقامتها ومن ثم فإن اللجنة تقترح بإعادة النظر فى نظام الترخيص بغيه تبسيط إجراءاته على ان تتقدم البطركخانة بخطتها السنوية لإقامة الكنائس لتدرسها الجهات المختصة دفعة واحدة بدلاً من أن تترك للمبادرة الفردية للجمعيات أو الأشخاص ودون تخطيط علمى سليم الدعوة والتبشير الدعوة أو التربية الدينية والقيم الخلقية أمر يلتزم به مجتمعنا طبقاً للدستور الجديد فى مادته السابعة عشرة كما تلزم الدولة بالتمكين لهذه المبادئ , وتقوم المساجد والكنائس الدينية والمدارس أساساً بشئون الدعوة الدينية 0 ولما كان كثير من الشكايات التى ولدت بعض الحساسيات ترجع إلى ما يتردد أحيانا فى خطب المساجد وعظات الكنائس أو إلى نشاط تبشيرى تقوم به بعض الجمعيات فقد أولت اللجنة هذا الموضوع إهتمامها 0 وقد تبينت الجنة من إحصائيات المساجد التى حصلت عليها من وزارة الأوقاف أن عدد المساجد التى تتبع وزارة الأوقاف لا يتجاوز أربعة آلاف مسجد و بينما تفوق المساجد الأهلية هذا العدد , وهذه المساجد لا شأن لوزارة الأوقاف بتعيين أئمتها أو وعاظها , وقد سبق أن صدر القانون رقم 157 لسنة 1960 وقرر أن تتولى وزارة الأوقاف إدارة المساجد سواء بوقفها إشهاد أو لم يصدر على أن يتم تسليمها كما تتولى أيضاً الإشراف على إدارة الزوايا التى يصدر بتحديدها قرار من وزير الأوقاف وتوجيه القائمين عليها لتؤدى رسالتها الدينية على الوجه الصحيح , وقد عللت المذكرة الإيضاحية لهذا القانون التى أعدها وزير الأوقاف وقتئذ " إخضاع جميع المساجد لإشراف وزارة الأوقاف " بأنه لوحظ أن عدد كبير من المساجد لا يخضع لإشراف وزارة الأوقاف وهذه المساجد يترك شأنها للظروف ولا يوجد بها من يحمل مسئولية التعليم والإرشاد , ولما كان بقاء هذه الحال قد ينقص من قيمة التوجيه الدينى ويضعف الثقة برسالة المساجد , خصوصاً وأن ما يقال فوق منابر المساجد بحيث يكفل تحقيق الأغراض العليا من التعليم الدينى العام وتوجية النشئ وحمايتهم من كل تفكير دخيل 0 وحسبما وقف السيد وزير الأوقاف ردا على سؤال وجه إليه فى مجلس الشعب , فقد كان المفروض أن ينفذ هذا القانون بضم ألف مسجد كل عام وهو ما تم عن عام 1961 وإنتهى الأمر بأن الميزانية لم تسمح بذلك بعدها , إذ أن ضم المسجد الواحد يحتاج إلى 500 جنيه سنوياً على أقل تقدير , فكأننا نحتاج إلى 8 مليون من الجنيهات من أجل ضم المساجد الأهلية , وقد أعلن وزير الأوقاف أنه ابتدأ من عام 1973 سيعمل على ضم 1000 مسجد سنوياً ( مضبطة مجلس الشعب الجلسة الرابعة والثلاثون فى 28 مايو 1972 حيث قدم سءال من السيد العضو صلاح الطاروطى وسؤال آخر من السيدة كريمة العروسى بخصوص هذا الموضوع ) ومع تقدير اللجنة للظروف الميزانية وأولويات المعركة , فالذى لا شك فيه أن إخضاع هذه المساجد للإشراف الكامل لوزارة الأوقاف من شأنه أنه يبعد مظنة التجاوز فيما قد يلقى فيها من خطب أو وعظ , وحتى يتم ذلك فإن وزارة الأوقاف عليها أن تمارس رقابتها فى الإشراف على إدارة هذه المساجد والزوايا وتوجية القائمين عليها لتؤدى رسالتها الدينية على الوجة الصحيح , كما تقترح اللجنة أيضاً فى هذا الصدد أن يكون تعيين أئمة هذه المساجد بموافقة وزارة الأوقاف بعد التحقق من توافر الشروط الشرعية لتعيين إمام المسجد وفهمة الصحيح لأحكام الدين وتنظيم الإشراف على ما تلقى من خطب فيها حتى لا تجاوز شرح أحكام الدين الحنيف إلى توجيه إنتقادات أو مطاعن فى الأديان الأخرى0 وتلاحظ اللجنة أيضأ أن ما يلقى من مواعظ فى الكنائس يمكن أن يقع فيه تجاوز أيضاً إذا لم يلتزم الواعظ الحدود التى يتطلبها شرح أحكام الدين والدعوة إلى الحق والخير والفضيلة على أنه لما كان تعيين راعى الكنيسة يتم دائماً على قرار المطران المختص أو البطريركية فإنها تكون مسئولة عن آداء واجباته الدينية , ويمكن مراجعتها فى ذلك عند أى تجاوز لهذه الواجبات 0 وقد تبينت اللجنة أيضاً من المعلومات التى طلبتها من وزارة الشئون الإجتماعية أن عدد الجمعيات الإسلامية المقامة فى مصر يبلغ 679 جمعية بينما يبلغ عدد الجمعيات المسيحية الأرثوذكسية 438 جمعية وهى جميعاً – إسلامية ومسيحية – تتلقى إعانات دورية سنوية من وزارة الشئون الإجتماعية تبلغ 49290 جنيها بالنسبة للجمعيات الإسلامية وتبلغ 25785 جنيها بالنسبة للجمعيات الأرثوذكسية 0 وتخضع هذه الجمعيات لرقابة الجهه الإدارية طبقا لأحكام القانون رقم 32 لسنة 1964 بشان الجمعيات والمؤسسات الخاصة وهو يجيز للجهه الإدارية أن تقرر إدماج أكثر من جمعية تعمل لتحقيق غرض مماثل أو توحيد إدارتها , كما يجيز حلها بقرار مسبب من وزير الشئون الإجتماعية لأسباب مختلفة من بينها إذا إرتكبت مخالفة جسيمة للقانون أو إذا خالفت النظام العام أو الأداب0 وقد تبينت اللجنة من إستقراء الحوادث التى حققتها النيابة العامة بشأن النشاط الطائفى ومن المناقشات التى أجرتها مع المسئولين فى مشيخة الأزهر وفى البطريركية على حد سواء , أن بعض الجمعيات قد نسب إلى بعض أعضائها توجيه مطاعن أو توزيع منشورات تنطوى على إساءة للأديان الأخرى أو القائمين عليها , كما أن بعض الجمعيات تتزايد عدد ها فى الحى الواحد إلى حد لا يمكنها من آداء رسالتها فى فاعلية وبمسئولية , وأن بعضها ينسب إليه القيام بنشاط تبشيرى سواء بالنسبة للمسلمين أو حتى داخل نطاق المذاهب المختلفة فى المسيحية بينما أن رسالتة التبشيرية يجب أن توجه إلى أفريقيا والعالم الخارجى لا إلى المواطنين فى مصر الذين يجب أن نحمى حريتهم وعقيدتهم الدينية من أى تأثير مصطنع , وكل هذا قد حدا اللجنة إلى أن تسترعى النظر إلى مكامن الخطر من تزايد عدد هذه الجمعيات العاملة فى نفس الميدان , والتى يجب أن تتوافر فى القائمين عليها إدراك سليم لأحكام الدين ونظرة متسامحة إلى العقائد الأخرى وبعد التعصب الذميم وإنصراف أساسى إلى التربية الخلقية الوطنية , وهو ما يقضى أحكام الإشراف المقرر لوزارة الشئون الإجتمعية على مثل هذه الجمعيات 0 وتلاحظ اللجنة أيضاً أنه بعد أن أصبحت التربية الدينية مادة أساسية فى مناهج التعليم العام طبقاً للمادة 19 من الدستور الجديد فإن المدارس قد أصبحت من مؤسسات الدعوة وهنا تبدو فى المدارس التى تضم أبناء من المسلمين والأقباط إذ يجب إتاحة الفرصة لدروس دينية منظمة للتلاميذ الأقباط فى المدارس يتعلمون فيها أحكام دينهم , وكما يجب أن تتسم دروس الدين جميعها بعرض لحقائق الأديان بحسن إدراك وسعة وبعد عن التعصب0*

*نتابع*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*الرقابة على نشر الكتب الدينية :*

*
تبينت اللجنة من دراستها أن بعض الكتب الدينية التى تنشرفى مصر للمؤلفين من المسلمين كثيراً ما تتعرض لأحكام الديانة المسيحية والأمر كذلك بالنسبة للكتب الدينية التى يكتبها مؤلفون من الأقباط فقد تتعرض لأحكام الإسلام , وفى الحالتين كثيراً ما يقع التشكى من أن ما نشر فيه مساس بالعقيدة الأخرى 0
 وعلى سبيل المثال اطلعت اللجنة على بعض الكتب التى رأت مشيخة الأزهر أنها تروج لمفاهيم تمس العقيدة الإسلامية كما إطلعت على بعض المؤلفات والأحاديث التى رأت البطريركية فيها مساساً بالعقيدة المسيحية و وقد تبينت اللجنة أن بعض هذه المصنفات لم يعرض على رقابة النشر رغم أن الطابع والناشر معروف , كما تبين ان بعض هذه الكتب ومنها كتاب " القرآن دعوة نصرانية " من سلسلة مسماة " فى سبيل الحوار الإسلامى المسيحى " مطبوع فى الخارج وقد ذكر الأستاذ على عبد العظيم من مجمع البحوث الإسلامية إن إسم المؤلف المطبوع على الكتاب وهو الأستاذ الحداد إسم مستعار لأن هذا الكتاب لا يمكن أن يصدر إلى من جماعة متخصصة فى الشئون الدينية ذات إلمام واسع بأحكام الدين الإسلامى والدين المسيحى ,انه ملئ بالأخطاء والمغالطات التى يقصد بها عرض أحكام الإسلام مشوهه ومثل هذا الكتاب قد وفد من الخارج دون أن تمنع رقابة النشر دخوله 0
 وتلاحظ اللجنة أن قانون المطبوعات رقم 20 لسنة 1936 المعمول به حتى الآن يجيز بقرار من مجلس الوزراء أن يمنع من التداول داخل البلاد المطبوعات التى تصدر فى الداخل والتى تتعرض للأديان تعرضاً من شأنه تكدير السلم العام , أما بالنسبة للمطبوعات التى تصدر فى الخارج فإن من سلطة الإدارة منع دخولها للبلاد أصلاً متى كان ذلك لازماً للمحافظة على النظام العام أو الآداب العامة والأديان 0
 وقد سبق لمحكمة القضاء الإدارى بمجلس الدولة أن ايدت بحكمها الصادر فى 11مايو 1950 قرار مجلس الوزراء بمصادرة كتاب تعرض للدين على نحو من شأنه إثارة الخواطر , وإهاجة الشعور , كما تلاحظ اللجنة أن الرقابة على النشر تمارس سلطة اوسع فى حالة الطوارئ وهى معلنه منذ 5 يونيو 1967
 وقد تبينت اللجنة فى بحثها لنظام الكتب الدينية أن بعض هذه الكتب كان يعرض قبل التصريح بنشرة على مجمع البحوث الإسلامية بينما كان البعض الآخر يعرض على أمانة الدعوة والفكر بالإتحاد الإشتراكى أو يتولاه نفس موظفى الرقابة , وتوصى اللجنة وزارة الثقافة والإعلام بوضع نظام محكم وفعال ومستنير لرقابة الكتب الدينية بسعة أفق وبغير أن تتحول هذه الرقابة لتصبح سلاحاً يشهر فى وجه حرية البحث العلمى أو لإزكاء نزعات الجمود والتقليد , ومع ضمان إلتزام آداب النشر الدينى فى دولة دينها الإسلام من تعاليم هذا الدين " ولا تسبوا الذين يدعون من دون الله فيسبوا الله عدوا بغير علم" ومن تعاليمة أيضاً " يا أهل الكتاب تعالوا إلى كلمة سوأ بيننا وبينكم ألا نعبد إلا الله" 0
 كما يمكن على مستوى التنظيم السياسى أن تنشأ بأمانة الشئون الدينية مكاتب دينية متخصصة يرجع إليها عند اى خلاف0
وتلاحظ اللجنة أيضاً أنه منذ 12 من سبتمبر سنة 1961 لم تجر إنتخابات المجلس الملى العام للأقباط الأرثوذكس , وهى الهيئة التمثيلية التى تقوم إلى جانب السلطة الدينية للمجمع المقدس , ومن ثم فقد إستحال على المجلس الملى أن يباشر إختصاصاته , وكان ذلك بوادر نزاع بدأ بين المجلس الملى والمجمع المقدس فى عام 1955 , ثم تجدد فى عام 1961 وترتب عليه أن طلب قداسة البابا وقتئذ عدم إجراء إنتخابات جديدة التى كان محدداً لها يوم 12 من يوليو 1961 وتوصى اللجنة وزارة الداخلية بأن تتخذ التدابير اللازمة لإجراء إلتزامات المجلس الملى العام , طبقاً للأمر العالى الصادر فى 14 من مايو 1883 مع أعمال أحكام القانون رقم 48 لسنة 1950 , الذى أجاز أن تتولى إختصاصات المجلس الملى هيئة مؤلفة من ابناء الطائفة وذلك بصفة مؤقتة حتى يتم إجراء الإنتخاب 0*


*الحديث الذى أدلى به قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث فى عام 2004 م فى حوار صريح جداً لأحدى القنوات الفضائية التلفزيونية من مصر الحلقة الثالثة .*​


*الذين يحرقون الكنائس ليسوا مسلمين حقيقين لأن المسلم الحقيقى هو الذى يسلم الناس من يده ولسانه الذين يحرقون الكنائس ليسوا مسلمين بالحقيقة لأن المسلم الحقيقى هو الذى يجادل أهل الكتاب إلا بالتى هى احسن المسلم الحقيقى هو الذى يعطى صورة مشرقة عن دينه , 
 وأنا أترك مسألة الكنائس إلى أخوتى المسلمين يتصرفون فيها .. أما أنا فقد قررت قراراً أنه ألا تبصرنى الشمس آكلاً إلى أن تحل المشكلة بيننا وبين المسلمين وفعلاً مرت على شهوراً لم تبصرنى الشمس آكلاً .. ورد المزيع المحاور فقال : يعنى الإعتصام .. لا الصوم أى لا ترانى الشمس آكلا ولا شارباً .. ورد المزيع : " يعنى صيام إحتجاجى " فقال البابا : " سميه ما شئت " وعندما كرر المزيع عبارته مرة أخرى فسرها له البابا قائلاً : " لا هو إلتجاء إلى الرب بالصوم ليرفع عنا هذه المشكلة " وقال المزيع : " يبقى صيام إلتجائى " فقال البابا : " سميه ما شئت " فضحك المزيع وقال البابا : " سميه ما شئت " ورد المزيع : " ده موش قريب من غاندى مثلاً فى قضية القوة السلبية negative power " فرد البابا : " جايز " ثم قال المزيع : " وأعلنته وبالتأكيد أعتبر أن ده ضغط عليه " وأنا بتكلم خرج بعض السايسين الذين كانوا حاضرين منهم ألبرت برسوم وبعدين ثانى يوم أو ثالث يوم لقينا الرئيس السادات أصدر قراراً بتكوين لجنة تقصى الحقائق فى مشكلة الأقباط " المزيع : " 
 وده أعتبرته شئ إيجابى أم سلبى وقتها " فرد البابا : " شئ إيجابى , واللجنة فيها أقباط وفيها مسلمين فقابلونى وقعدو معايا وقعدوا مع ناس تانيين فاتوا عليا اللجنة وكان يراس هذه اللجنة الدكتور جمال العطيفى شخص كان وزير الثقافة قبل كان كده" فأنا قلته يا أستاذ فلان يعنى تتحرق كنيسة الخانكة يا أستاذ فلان أمام ضميرك المكان اللى أنت زرته كان كنيسة ولا جمعية فقال لى : " دى كان جمعية " وهو صمت قليلاً وأجاب بذكاء لأنه لو قال كنيسة هايقول لك موش صادر بيها تصريح , ولو قال جمعيه هو موش جمعيه وصمت قليلاً ثم قال انه مكان تقام فيه الشعائر الدينية , لأنه يمكن أن يقول تقام بطريقة غير شرعية , وقال البابا لكنها كنيسة غير مرخص بها .. المزيع : " يعنى هو أستخدم العبارة دى علشان يلعب بيها يعنى هو مكان تقام فيه الشعائر الدينية ولكنه ليس كنيسة تقام فيه الشعائر الدينية " قال البابا عن موضوع حرق كنيسة الخانكة : " أنا قلت له انا يكفينى منك هذا الجواب .. هل مكان تقام فيه الشعائر الدينية يحرقوه ؟ ده أى محل حتى بتاع خمور ميقدروش يحرقوه .. يقوم مكان تقام فيه الشعائر الدينية يحرقوه , يعطى الشعب السلطة أنه يحرق يبقى غوغائية سكتنا على كدة وقعدت أشرحلهم أيه اللى يكون , كان طلعوا منشور عنوانه منشور البابا شنودة فى مارس سنة 1972 م قعدت أشرحلهم من أين صدر هذا المنشور ؟ .. المزيع : " هوه فعلا صدر منشور" البابا : " أيوه .. طبعاً لجنة تقصى الحقائق قالت عليه ده واضح الإصطناع , لكن تركوه يسرى نفسياً فى عقول الناس وما قالوش وضع الإصطناع إلا بعدها بكام سنة , الأمور بدأت تتلخبط وكنا نجد الأقباط تعبانين والدولة موش بتسندهم , ثم زارنى الرئيس السادات فى مقرى بالبطريركية فى أواخر ديسمبر سنة 1972م يعنى بعد الحكاية دى .. المزيع : " ما كانش حصل أى أتصال هاتفى قبلها أو أى مبادرة لترطيب الأجواء بعد اللجنة دى " البابا : " لا بس قالولنا على الميعاد أنه هايجى أمتى " المزيع البابا : " فوجئت حضرتك بالميعاد " .. البابا : " موش فوجئت بس قالولنا بالميعاد " المزيع : يعنى فوجئت بأنهم بيقولوا ليك انه فيه زيارة ولا كنت شايف أن دى زيارة منطقية " البابا : " لا .. أنا فاكر للأوضاع التعبانة " المزيع : " يعنى قلت خيراً ممكن يحصل حاجة " البابا : " طبعاً سلمناهم البطرخانة كلها فتشوها قبل ما يجى الريس كعهدهم فى أى زيارة المهم أننى كسرت شيئاً من نذرى فى هذا اليوم الريس جه وموش أحنا اللى قدمنالة مشروب هو دخل فى مكتبى وقعدنا سوا وطلب من سكرتير له جاب ترمس فيه شاى إدانى كباية وخد هوه كباية طبعاً موش قادر أقوله ما شربش من عندك لئلا يظن سوءاً " المزيع : " كنت خايف متشربش معناها أيه بس كنت عايز اعرف حاطط لك شئ سام عاملك طيب " .. البابا : " لا .. لا .. لا لا " .. المزيع : " ما كنت تقوله انا صايم ولا حضرتك مرضيتش تقوله أنك صايم علشان هوه ضيف عندك " فى هذا اليوم فقط أنا شربت معاه أنا استمريت فى الصوم باقى الأيام والشهور " وبعدين هوه داخل فى موضوع الكنائس قال لى أن الأقباط يبنون كنائس بطريقة غير شرعية تسئ لمشاعر المسلمين " .. المزيع : هوه اللى أتكام (يقصد السادات ) البابا قال : " السادات قال لى أنا عايز أصل بالأتفاق بينى وبينك وتقول على عدد الكنائس التى تحتاج إليها كل سنة وأنا أعدك على العدد اللى تقوله وازود عليه بعشرة من عندى " المزيع : " أنطباعك كان ايه على هذا العرض " البابا : " انا أحرجت لأنى ماذا أقول ؟ إن قلت عدد قليل , يبقى أسأت إلى مصالح الأقباط إن قلت عدد كبير يبقى أستغليت عرض الرجل اللى قال لى .. أعدك .. واوافق .. وازود عشرة من عندى " مقلتلوش حاجة ووهارجع أقولك ليه .. أنا كنت قاعد افكر قال لى ليه بتفكر وعاد نفس الكلام والرقم اللى هاتقول عليه هازود عشرة قلتله يا ريس أنا يعنى أنا خايف أقولك اى رقم يتعبك مع المسلمين فى تنفيذه قال لى لا .. لا .. أطمئن كويس أحنا ماسكين البلد كويس من جوه بس نكون متعاونين من الخارج البابا : " أنا عايز أقوله الرقم اللى أقوله اقوله موش عارف قول
 ت له شوف ياريس أحنا عندنا عشرين محافظة فى البلد قال أيوه فلو أن كل محافظة بكل مراكزها مدنها وكل بنادرها وكل قراها أخذت كنيستين أثنين يبقى أثنين فى عشرين يبقى بأربعين" قال السادات : "يبقى على أديك خمسين كنيسة " قال البابا : أنا قلت لو يحرج مع المسلمين يقولهم : لا يا جماعة أحنا عندنا أكثر من عشرين محفظة فى كل محافظة اثنين بجميع كل مراكزها وكل بنادرها وكل مدنها وكل قراها أنتم بتبنوا فى الشارع الواحد جامعين موش فى المحافظة كلها والحكاية هديت المزيع : " ولما كنت مكسوف وحاسس أنك فعلاً نجحت أنك توصل لأتفاق معقول " .. البابا : " ايوه بس لم ينفذ هذا الأتفاق " المزيع : " أيه اللى حصل بعدها بعدها أتبنى كام كنيسة " البابا : " أنا هاقولك لحضرتك بعدها بخمس سنين .. يعنى المهم لما تقابلنا معا سنة 1977م برضه لجأ الريس يغنى نفس الأغنية قال البابا هوه طلب منى اربعين انا أديتله خمسين قلت له : يا سيادة الرئيس .. كان الإتفاق الذى تم بينى وبينك بخصوص الكنائس أتفاقاً نبيلاً وترك فى نفوس الأقباط أعمق الأثر وقابلوه بشعور الشكر والأمتنان , وأنا اعترف أنك أعطيتنا فوق ما نطلب , وخلصنا من دى , وقلت له : هل الإتفاق اللى كان بينك وبينى نفذ أم لم ينفذ ؟ وقال البابا : " كان الكلام ده فى آخر 1972 م وكانت خلصت سنة 72 .. فى سنة 1973 م أخدنا 32 قرار جمهورى وفى سنة 1974 م أخدنا 17 قرار جمهورى , وفى سنة 1975 م وسنة 1976م أخدنا خمسة قرارات جمهورية وفى السنة اللى أحنا فيها 1977 أخذنا 4 قرارات جمهورية يعنى جميع القرارات الجمهورية التى أخذناها فى خلال 5 سنين أخدنا 58 قرار جمهورى يعنى موش هو الإتفاق اللى تم بينى وبينك " المزيع : " يعنى كل كنيسة تبنى يجب أن تحصل على قرار جمهورى يعنى لما تقول 58 قرار جمهورى يعنى 58 ترخيص ببناء 58 كنيسة سؤال هل كنت كل سنة بتقدموا طالبين الخمسين ؟ " .. البابا : " كنا نطلب حسب الأتفاق فلا يأتى إلا هذا , وبعدين قلت له (للسادات ) ثانى حاجه أننا أتفقنا أن الكنائس القديمة مالهاش دعوه بالترخيصات ده ترميم وكانوا بيجروا ورا بالكنائس دى أحياناً يطالبوننا بتقديم طلب بخصوصها ثالث حاجه : أن بعض الكنائس التى أخذنا بها قرارات جمهورية لم نستطع تنفيذها قال السادات : " زى أيه " .. قال البابا : " أعطيته أسماء شوية كنائس وبعدين قلتله مثلاً عن كنيسة العياط لأن رئيس الوزراء يعرف تفاصيل التفاصيل عنها وقد حصلنا على قرار جمهورى بالترخيص ببناء هذه الكنيسة سنة 1973م وقدمنا كل الأوراق اللازمة للترخيص مثل الملكية وخرائط مساحية وكل شئ مطلوب ولما وجدت وزارة الداخلية أن كل شئ مضبوط طلبت أستصدار قرار جمهورى فجالنا قرارا جمهورى رحنا نبنى الكنيسة طلعوا علينا بالعصى وبالبنادق وهيصة وجه البوليس وجه النيابة وجه المحافظ " فقال السادات : " ليه .. ليه " قال البابا حول مشاكل بناء الكنائس : " أفتعلوا إشكالاً قانونيا حول ملكية الأرض (المخصصة للكنيسة) فالمحافظ قال ما دام فيه اشكال قانونى يقفوا البناء حتى يفصل القضاء فيه أحنا قلنا طيب طبيعى القضاء هايفصل فيه لأن عندنا الملكية لكن يعنى لما القضاء يفصل بعد 7 - 8 شهور يكون بنوا جامع فى نفس المنطقة يأتوا إلينا يا جماعة هانهدم الجامع دوروا على أرض ثانية ندور على أرض تانية وتطور الموضوع لغاية الآن بقى لنا أربع سنين موش عارفين نبنى الكنيسة لأن الإتفاق بيننا وبين بعض لم يتم وموش بس أنهم وموش بس القرارات الجمهورة لم نقدر أن ننفذها بل أنهم ايضا أى مبنى يتبنى يقولوا لينا هاتوا قرار جمهورى لو فى داخل الكنيسة نفسها أى مبنى عايزين نبنى حجرة للبواب يقولوا لينا هاتوا قرار جمهورى عايزين نبنى حجرة للقرابنى يقولوا لينا هاتوا قرار جمهورى أحد الأساقفة تشميسة (عروق خشب تحمى من الشمس ) قالوا هاتلى قرار جمهورى أنا لما لاقيت كده طلبت دورة مياة فقالوا هاتوا قرار جمهورى معقول انا هاروح لرئيس الجمهورية أقول له أدينى قرار جمهورى علشان دورة مياة " أتنرفز السادات وقال لممدوح سالم : " أيه ده يا ممدوح " أنا لما لاقيته أتنرفز على ممدوح قلتله ممكن يا سيادة الريس أقول لك فكاهه كده قال أتفضل قلت له إيه رأيك عندنا فى ضواحى الجيزة كنيسة بنسميها كنيسة الأربعة عشر جامعاً " ضحك السادات وقال : " يعنى ايه كنيسة الأربعة عشر جامع " قال البابا : " أخترنا أرض نبنى عليها كنيسة بنوا جنبها جامع منفعتش وأرض أخرى بنوا جنبها جامع منفعتش أرض ثالثة بنوا جنبها جامع منفعتش لغاية ما بقوا أربعة عشر جامع قلنا ما فيش داعى نختار ارض تانية ونتعبكوا فى بناء الجامع الخامس عشر المطران يعمل أيه أخد بيت مبنى جاهز ونفذ حيطانه على بعض يعنى شالها وقعد يصلى فيه يعمل أيه الراجل ده علشان يصلى 


 ----------------
 (1) كتاب خريف الغضب – محمد حسنين هيكل , مركز الأهرام للترجمة والنشر – الطبعة المصرية الأولى 1988 
(2) البابا القادم فى الكنيسة القبطية – مصير الأقباط فى مصر – تأليف أسامة سلامة – الناشر دار الخيال – الطبعة الأولى مارس 1998 ص 136
 (3) كتاب خريف الغضب – محمد حسنين هيكل , مركز الأهرام للترجمة والنشر – الطبعة المصرية الأولى 1988
(4) البابا القادم فى الكنيسة القبطية – مصير الأقباط فى مصر – تأليف أسامة سلامة – الناشر دار الخيال – الطبعة الأولى مارس 1998 الهامش السفى ص 167
 (5) كتاب خريف الغضب – محمد حسنين هيكل , مركز الأهرام للترجمة والنشر – الطبعة المصرية الأولى 1988  
(6) البابا القادم فى الكنيسة القبطية – مصير الأقباط فى مصر – تأليف أسامة سلامة – الناشر دار الخيال – الطبعة الأولى مارس 1998 الحاشيةالسفلى ص 168*


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*





الصرخــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة​​





 ضرب الاقباط بالشوم والعصي في احداث انتفاضه الاسكندريه الاخيره بعد التهجم الارهابي علي الكنائس
 الثلاثه في وسط الاسكندريه *


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*http://www.alarabonline.org/index.as...02:57:24%20%E3 


حرق محلات الاقباط في الاقصر الارهاب الاسلامي السني اصبح كالذئب المجروح​



 استنفار أمنى فى صعيد مصر إثر احتراق محال مملوكة لاقباط​


قنا - العرب اونلاين - وكالات: تخضع مدينة أرمنت الحيط جنوب محافظة قنا فى صعيد مصر لتدابير أمنية مشددة إثر قيام شبان مسلمين بإحراق ثلاث محال تجارية مملوكة لتجار أقباط فى ساعة متأخرة الجمعة بسبب شائعات غير أن الاجهزة الامنية والرموز الاسلامية والقبطية تمكنت من السيطرة على الموقف لمنع تصاعده.

 وكانت شائعات قد ترددت حول قيام تاجر ذهب وشبان أقباط باستغلال الظروف الاجتماعية لفتيات مسلمات واستدراجهن لاقامة علاقات عاطفية معهن وابتزازهن بصور يجرى "تزويرها" لهن باستوديو يملكه أحد الاقباط.

 وعلى إثر تلك الشائعات قام شبان مسلمون بإشعال النيران فى استوديو تصوير ومحل للاحذية ومتجر بقالة بالجملة مملوكة لمواطنين أقباط هم أشرف سعد الله وإبراهيم جرس وتامر نصيف.

 وأدان مواطنون مسلمون وأقباط إلى جانب نواب فى مجلس الشعب المصرى "البرلمان" هذه الاحداث مؤكدين انتهاءها ومطالبين بانسحاب الشرطة من أرمنت الحيط .

 ولكن قوات الشرطة المصرية لا تزال منتشرة بكثافة وسط شوارع أرمنت الحيط فيما وسعت السلطات دائرة الاشتباه ونصبت الاكمنة الامنية عند مداخل المدينة ومخارجها. كما جرى القبض على عدد من الشبان المسلمين على خلفية الاحداث دون أن توضح المصادر الامنية عددهم.​*


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*حادثة كفر الشيخ *​

*

بدأ المسلمين فى إحدى قرى كفر الشيخ فى التجمع حيث كان الأقباط يصلون فى منزل أحدهم ومثل هذا الخبر الذى تناقلة المسلمون ليس فيه أجرام ناس يتزاورون ويصلون معاً وحتى واو أقاموا الطقوس المسيحية فليس فى هذا جرم حيث أن كثير من الطقوس القبطية تتم فى البيوت مثل طقس مسحة المرضى ومباركة الكنزل والقناديل التى تجرى دائما فى أثناء الصيام الكبير .. ألخ 

فهاجمت العصابات ألإسلامية عليهم وحرقوا المنزل بمن فيه وقتلت زوجة صاحب المنزل حرقاً وهى أمرأة مشهورة فى القرية بصداقتها للجميع , ولم تفزع هذه الجريمة الإسلامية أحدا من كبار رجال الدولة وعظمائها , ولم يهتم أحداً بنفوس الأقباط المسيحيين البسطاء من أهل هذه القرية , وبدلأ من أن يهرع علماء الإجتماع إلى بحث هذه الظاهرة وبدلاً من أن يبادر رجال الدين الإسلامى إلى إستنكار الحادث وتوضيح سماحة الأديان حتى ولو لم يكن هناك سماحة أكتفى السياسيون بالقول بأن المر أوضح من أن يفسر وأبسط من أن يحلل وأهون من أن يناقش إنها " سى آى أيه " "إدارة المخابرات الأمريكية 

وعليه فإن مواجهة الأمر لا يكون بالتوجه إلى الشعب أو بمواجهة المتعصبين أو بإرشاد المتدينين وإنما بضرب رأس الفتنة أما أهل كفر الشيخ فهم بخير .

 ماذا جرى لمصر ؟ .. إن المشاكل لا تحل بهذا الإسلوب وتهدئة النفوس لا تكون بمثل هذه الطريقة 

 من كتاب الطائفة إلى اين ص 14*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*الإعتداء على أقباط  أبو قرقاص 2/3/1990 م*​



*
فى يوم الجمعة 2/3/1990 م خرج المسلمين يهيجهم الارهابيون بعد صلاة الجمعة بالاعتداء على الأقباط بمدينة أبوقر قاص و سلب ونهب وتخريب منازلهم ومتاجرهم وكنائسهم فأتلفوا كنيسة بقرية بنى عبيد التابعة لمدينة أبو قرقاص . 

 وقد ساهم فى إثارة عامة المسلمين وغوغائهم منشور طبعته الجماعات الإرهابية والإجرامية التى تفشت فى مصر وتم توزيعه فى الجوامع والمساجد تحت نظر أئمة ومؤذنين وشيوخ هذه المساجد . 

 زحف العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية ومؤيديهم للأعتداء على الأقباط المسيحيين كان تحت سمع وبصر البوليس والأمن فى مصر

وفى يوم 23 فبراير 1990 م أى قبل الحادث بأبوع قام شيوخ الجوامع فى الخطب بإعلان الجهاد ضد الكفار (الغير مسلمين ويقصد الأقباط المسيحيين ) فخرجت جماعات من شباب العصابات الإجرام فى مصر بعد صلاة الجمعة وخطفوا شابين من المسيحيين كانت أسماؤهم وردت فى منشورات وزعتها الجماعات سابقاً صورة المنشور أسفل الصفحة .

 وفى يوم 2/3/1990م وأيضاً عقب صلاة الجمعة أهاج خطباء الجوامع العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية وحرقوا مصنع حلوى يملكة القبطى المسيحى أسمه أشرف سعد , والأمر الذى ليس له تفسير أن هذا المصنع كان تحت حراسة رائد بالأمن وجنود الأمن حراس الأمن ممن كلفوا بحراسة هذا المصنع , وكان هذا أمام عيونهم وهم يشاهدون ألسنة النيران وهى تلتهم وتحرق المصنع الذى يحرسونه . 

 ثم قاموا بإقتحام صيدلية الدكتور حنا كيرلس فى أبو قرقاص وأشعلوا فيه النيران وتقدر قيمة محتوياتها من الأدوية والعدات الطبية الأخرى إلى مليون جنية . 

 ثم توجهت العصابات الإسلامية إلى صيدلية أخرى يملكها د/ممدوح فؤاد فرج الله (مسيحى قبطى) وألقوا عليها المتفجرات فيها .

 ثم قاموا بإقتحام محل للحلويات والشيكولاتة يملكه مسيحى وقاموا بنهب وإحراق فلم يبقى منه شيئاَ .

 وذهبوا إلى محل سوبر ماركت ويمكله ملاك سامى ونهبوه ودمروا المطعم الذى بجواره وألقوا بأثاثه ومحتوياته فى ترعة الإسماعيلية . 

 وذهبوا إلى مستشفى خاص يملكها الدكتور مراد دانيال وأتلفوها وتصادف أن سيارته كانت أمام المستشفى فحطموها ثم حرقوها . 

 ثم توجهزا إلى محل خردوات وأدوات كهربائية يملكه مسيى أسمه ماهر بهيج ونهبوها . 

ثم توجهت العصابات الإجرامية الإسلامية إلى جمعية الشبان المسيحيين وحطموا دار الحضانة التى من ضمن أطفالها نسبة المسلمين أكثر من نسبة المسيحيين وحطموا أجهزة التلفزيون التى كانت تستعمل كأدوات تعليمية لأطفال الحضانة وحطموا أثاث الحضانة وجميع ما بداخل الجمعية . 

 ثم ذهبت عصابات الإسلام الإجرامية إلى كنيسة خلاص النفوس وأشعلوا فيها النيران وأحرقوها عن أخرها . 

ثم عادوا مرة ثانية إلى شرق المدينة وحطموا كنيسة كنيسة مارجرجس ودخلوا الهيكل المقدس ودنسوه وحطموا صور السيد المسيح والسيدة العذراء . 

فى الوقت الذى تحركت عصابات الإسلام التابعة لهم فى قرية بنى عبيد غرب المدينة مدينة ابو قرقاص بحرق كنيسة الأقباط الكاثوليك ومحل بقالة بالجملة , وكانوا فى طريقهم لحرق منازل الأقباط وغيرها من أملاكهم لولا تدخل العميد فاروق طه عبدالله عضو مجلس الشعب وأفراد عائلة آل مفتاح ببنى عبيد . 

 أما قرية اقليدم حاول المتطرفون حرق صيدلية والإعتداء على منازل المسيحيين إلا أن عائلة آل إسماعيل وآل التونى عضو مجلس الشعب عن الحزب الوطنى تصدوا لهم ومنعوهم بالقوة 

 راجع لمزيد من المعلومات - جريدة الأحرار - 19/3/1990 م .



أخبار الإعتداءات على الأقباط فى أبو قرقاص فى الجرائد ​


وقام الأستاذ على الشيمى عضو مجلس الشعب بأبو قرقاص بإلقاء اللوم على أجهزة الأمن لعدم وضع الحراسة اللازمة على منازل الأشخاص الذين ذكرهم المنشور (صورة المنشور أسفل الصفحة) - 

 راجع جريدة الأهرام 22/3/1990م 

قدرت النيابة العامة خسائر الأقباط بصفة تقريبية بحوالى ثلاثة ملايين جنية (بقيمة العملة فى ذلك الوقت ) مجلة المصور - 23/ 3/ 1990م 

المتهم الأول الذى وراء هذا الإجرام الإسلامى هو حسام أحمد فاروق ويبلغ من السن 23 عاماً ويدرس فى كلية تربية المنيا وقد أعترف بعد القبض عليه بأن الجماعات الإسلامية الإجرامية أجبروا غادة أحمد موسى الطالبة بالمدرسة القومية الثانوية للبنات على الإعتراف زوراً وكذباً أمام أجهزة الشرطة بقصة الشقة التى يديرها مجموعة من الشباب المسيحى راجع جريدة الأهرام 24/3/1990م 

 ويقول الأستاذ موسى صبرى (رئيس أحدى الصحف ) موجهاً كلامه إلى وزير الداخلية قائلاً السؤال الحائر " الآن الذى لا إجابة عنه حتى الآن أن القوة البوليسية كانت موجودة وقت كل هذه الحرائق وتركوها تشتعل لمدة ساعتين قام بها أولاد اعمارهم تتراوح بين 6 - 18 سنة ولو تدخل 10 عساكر فقط لما حدث ما حدث , ورجال الإطفاء قيل لهم عن الحرائق فقالوا ليس لدينا أوامر (بالخروج لإطفائها) .. وإستطرد موسى صبرى قائلاً : " أن السبب الأساسى للأحداث هو التقاعس الكامل من المسئولين السياسيين " 



خسائر إعتداءات العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية على الأقباط ​


تعمدت خطة الجماعات الإسلامية على إضعاف الأقباط إقتصادياً والنيل من مكانتهم الإجتماعية وسمعتهم لدى غالبية الشعب من المسلمين وهذا ما سوف تلاحظه فى الخسائر التالية :- 
 *** إحراق خمسصيدليات , تدمير وإحراق خمس سيارات خاصة وسيارة نصف نقل . إحراق مصنع حلوى ومحل للعلف - إحراق وحدة صحية - تحطيم وتدمير كنيسة مار جرجس , حرق كنيسة خلاص النفوس - حرق كنيسة العذراء , حرق مستودعى أخشاب , حرق محمصة , حرق أستوديو تصوير , نهب وسرقة وحرق محل بيع ساعات , تدمير وحرق محل بيع ادوات صحية , حرق متجر , حرق وتحطيم صالون حلاقة , حرق مكتبة , وتحطيم أثاث جمعية الشبان المسيحيين 

 راجع مجلة الحوادث - 22/3/1990م 

 *** وفى مساء الأربعاء 7/3/1990 م قاموا بإحراق سيارة د/ طلعت فهيم طبيب الوحدة الصحية بمنشية دعبس بأبى قرقاص وتجمهر بعض المواطنين أمام كنيسة العذراء بقرية أسمنت التابعة لمركز ابى قرقاص , وألقيت كرات نار على بعض بيوت المسيحيين وكذلك فى مدينة الفكرية بأبى قرقاص ألقيت كرات نار على بعض البيسوت المسيحيين فإحترقت ورشة نجارة وليم عدلى . 

 وفى نفس يوم الأربعاء 7/3/1990 م قامت عصابات افسلام افجرامى بإحراق جرار زراعى ودراجة بخارية مملوكين لمواطن مسيحيى بقرية البربا مركز أبو قرقاص - راجع جريدة الأهالى 14/3/ 1990م

 *** ويذكر المهندس محيى الدين عيسى عضو مجلس الشعب "إخوان مسلمين" أنه قد تم عقد " إتفاق ودى " فى العام الماضى بين تنظيم الجهاد ومدير الأمن السابق على أساس أن يتولى أعضاء التنظيم ضبط القضايا المخالفة للدين وتسليمها للأمن - راجع مجلة روز إليوسف 19/3/1990م 


قائمة الخسائر التى لم تعلن عنها الحكومة : ​


 * * أستوديو (رونى) يملكه صبحى بشرى - تكسير وتحطيم كامل لمحتوياته .
 ** محل لتجارة الخشاب يملكه عاطف منير - حرقته عصابات الإسلام محتوياته بالكامل . 

 ** محل بقالة يملكه عادل بباوى - حرقته عصابات الإسلام محتوياته بالكامل . 

 ** محل ترزى صالح جرجس - تكسير واجهته .

 ** محل كامل مرجان للساعات - تكسير واجهته ونهب وسرقة محتوياته .

 ** محل سعد باخوم - تكسير واجهته .

 ** محل منصور للأخشاب - تكسير واجهته .

 ** محل عادل منير للأدوات الصحية - تكسير محتوياته وسرقتها .

 ** مكتبة المحبة لصاحبها د / عزيز - تكسير محتوياتها . 

 ** محل كهرباء سان جورج - تكسير واجهته .

 ** محل بقاله فضل الله - تكسير محتوياته .

 ** محمصة السلام يملكها سامى سمير - تكسير محتوياتها . 

 ** محل عصير الهنا يملكه سامى سمير - تكسير محتوباته . 

 ** محل إكسسوار مكرم بنيامين - تكسير محتوياته . 

 ** معرض البدوى يملكه ممدوح عياد كراس - تكسير محتوياته . 

 ** معرض مينا هاوس للأدوات المنزلية - تكسير الافتة المحل . 

 ** محل طيور المحبة لأولاد عزيز عجان - تكسير لافتة المحل . 

 ** مؤسسة ماهر للأدوات الصحية - تكسير الواجهة .

 ** حلوانى أنيس - تكسير معظم المحل ونهب وسرقة ما فيه . 

 ** محل للملابس الجاهزة - تكسير ونهب محتوياته . 

 ** محل توفيق مينا - تكسير الواجهة .

 ** قهوة حبيب جرجس - تكسير واجهة المحل .

 ** مطعم الأمل - تكسير ونهب محتوياته . 

 ** بوتيك جوانا يملكه عادل يوسف شفيق - تحطيم وههب محتوياته . 

 ** شركة سونستا للسياحة - تحطيم واجهة المكان . 

 ** محل أولاد عوض للأحذية والخردوات - تكسير الواجهة . 

 ** شركة أولاد غالى - تكسير الواجهة . 

 ** محل دراجات وديع بشرى - تكسير اللافتة . 

 ** محل دراجات سعيد بشرى - تكسير لافتة المحل . 

 ** أستوديو سمعان - تكسير الواجهة . 

 ** أستوديو إكرام - تكسير الواجهة . 

 ** محل بقالة عوض بولس - تكسير الواجهة . 

 ** شركة سالى للأدوات الصحية - تكسير محتوياته . 

 ** بوتيك حربى منير - تكسير محتوياته . 

 ** بوتيك مايك - تكسير اللافتة . 

 ** محل مودرن هاوس لصاحبه عياد صليب - تكسير الواجهة .

 ** ورشة نجارة روبين يعقوب - تكسير الواجهة . 

 ** مغلق رفعت للأخشاب - حرقته العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية . 



الخسائر فى الصيدليات ​

 ** صيدلية حنا كيرلس - نقيب الصيادلة بالمدينة - حرقتها العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية بالكامل . 

 ** صيدلية الإسعاف يملكها د/ مفرح فؤاد - تكسير الواجهة . 

 ** صيدلية سان جورج - تحطيم اللافتة . 

 ** صيدلية الكرمة - تحطيم اللافتة . 

 ** صيدلية الجديدة يملكها د / حنا كيرلس - حرقتها العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية بالكامل . 

 ** صيدلية الأمل يملكها د / شاكر شكرى - حرقتها العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية بالكامل . 

 ** صيدلية ماهر - تكسير محتوياتها . 

 ** صيدلية كميل - حرقتها العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية بالكامل . 



الخسائر فى عيادات الأطباء ​

 ** مستشفى مقار الخاص - تكسير بالكامل . 

 ** عيادة د / نبيل بشريدة - تكسير اللافتة . 



الخسائر فى السيارات : ​

 ** سيارة بيجو (504) يملكها ماهر بهيج - حرقتها العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية بالكامل .

 ** سيارة فولكس واجن يملكها يسرى نجاتى - حرقتها العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية بالكامل .

 ** سيارة (504) للدكتور ممدوح فؤاد - حرقتها العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية بالكامل .

 ** سيارة (504) د / مجدى كامل - حرقتها العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية بالكامل .

 ** سيارة فيات (124) يملكها المستشار صموائيل - حرقتها العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية بالكامل .

 ** سيارة (504) يملكها أشرف سعد - حرقتها العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية بالكامل .

 ** سيارة (504) يملكها طلعت فهيم - حرقتها العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية بالكامل .



وفى مركز بنى مزار تم حصر الخسائر فكانت كالتالى : - ​


 ** إتلاف فى مدرسة الزراعة الثانوية : معامل الأحياء والكمياء وورشة الميكانيكا . 

 ** تكسير زجاج سيارات مدير وناظر مدرسة الزراعة الثانوية . 

 ** تكسير نوافذ وزاجاج أغلب فصول جميع المدارس الثانوية فى بنى مزار . 

 ** تحطيم مزرعة للدواجن يملكها يوسف رسلان بطريق مدرسة الزراعة  . 

 ** تكسر عربة للسندويتشات يملكها نجيب سليمان . 

 ** تحطيم الزجاج الأمامى لسيارة محمد توفيق خالد المحامى . 



تكسير واجهة المحلات التالية :- ​


 ** مكتبة الهيثم يملكها رضا المريوطى . 

 ** مكتبة جون يملكها عاطف إسحق . 

 ** مكتبة وردة باريس يملكها حسين عبدالله . 

 ** مكتبة سامى يملكها سامى يعقوب .

 ** صيدلية الجمهورية وصيدلية يوسف يملكها يوسف غطاس . 

 ** محلات جاب الله الجيار للخردوات . 

 ** مكتبة خليل دياب .*


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*نستكمل غدااااااااااااا
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يناير 2010)

مجهود رائع يا مينا 
ربنا يرحمنا من الاضطهاد​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يناير 2010)

*ثانكس كوكو نورت
*​


----------



## just member (16 يناير 2010)

*اةةة يارب
هي صرخة من اعماقي
*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (16 يناير 2010)

*وعاوزينا نسيب مصر الى اتروت بدم الشهداء 

فى احضان القديسين والشهداء صلوا من اجلنا امام عرش النعمه 

وصلولنا ننال اكليل الشهادة زيكم ​*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*ميرسى على المرور تابعو معى ذاكرة الاقباط *

*الزفة" التي أشعلت الفتنة في منفلوط 1990*​



*
 صباح العيد - كانت منفلوط على موعد مع أحداث دامية ، راح ضحيتها 6 قتلى و50 جريحا واعتقل على أثرها أكثر من 200 شخص .

 الطائفيون يطالبون بمعاهدة مع أهل الذمة
 أمير الجماعة الطائفية يهدد : يمكننا اقتلاع النصارى من جذورهم !
 رجال الدين المسيحي : لا يمكننا الخروج لمواساة المصابين
انطلقت جموع تصل أعدادها إلى 1000 شخص بعد صلاة العيد في مظاهرة احتجاج على قرار المسئولين بمنع خروج زفة المحمل هذا العام واستيقظت شوارع منفلوط صباح العيد على الصدامات العنيفة بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن . وانجلى غبار المعركة عن قتلى وجرحى ، ومحلات محطمة وسيارات محروقة .. وجروح أعمق مما يبدو بكثير .
 لقد تحول "المحمل" في منفلوط .. من عيد للسلام والتآخي .. ليوم يعطل فيه القانون . تمارس فيه ما فيه المصالح والطائفية دورها في تصفية الحسابات التجارية من تجارة المخدرات .. إلى استقطاب الغوغاء لوجهات نظر سياسية وقبلية هذا ما أكده المسئولون وبعد أن كان المسيحيون يتقدمون صفوف العيد ، أشار مأمور المركز أن نسبة هجرتهم من المدينة في ذلك اليوم وصلت 100% .
 باختصار فكرة المحمل منذ أيام الفاطميين ، حيث كانت ترسل كسوة الكعبة الشريفة عبر مدينة منفلوط . وتحول الأمر إلى احتفال سنوي أقرب إلى المولد الذي يشارك فيه الجميع . وفي السنوات العشرة الأخيرة كما يؤكد العميد محمد أبو ريه ، مأمور مركز منفلوط ، انقلب احتفال المحمل إلى مناسبة لتعاطي المخدرات وأعمال البلطجية ، ويضيف وصار المحمل فرصة لتدمير وإتلاف ممتلكات المسيحيين وتطرق المأمور للظروف التي تمر بالبلاد وارتباط ذلك بقرار القيادة السياسية بإلغاء الاحتفال لمنع تصاعد الأحداث .. خاصة وأسيوط تعيش حالة من التوتر الشديد بعد الأحداث الطائفية في المنيا والفيوم ، وإشهار إلى أن هناك أحداثا يومية فردية تمارس ضد المسيحيين .

أطفال الخرافة :​

ويرى العميد أحمد السرسي رئيس مدينة ومركز منفلوط أن يوم المحمل تحول إلى مناسبة يتعطل فيها القانون . ويروي قصة غريبة أنه فوجئ في بروفات حفل أعياد الطفولة أطفال صغار أقل من عشر سنوات يتدربون وهم يحملون الخناجر والساكين وجذوع الشجر .. وعندما سئل عن ذلك ، قالوا : أنها صورة مصغرة للمحمل .. ويبتسم قائلا : وبالطبع ألغيت هذه الفقرة من الحفل ، لأنها منافية للدين والأخلاق ويتساءل كيف نعلم الأطفال العنف والخرافة !! ويضيف المتحدث : في الأعوام السابقة تعهدت الأجهزة الشعبية بمرور الاحتفال بسلام وعلى الرغم من ذلك حدثت تجاوزات متعمدة وعنيفة ضد المسيحيين .

مذبحة المحمل :​

ويهتم عبد الله حسن أمير الجماعة الإسلامية بمنفلوط رجال الأمن ورئيس المدينة بأنهم السبب الحقيقي لتفجير الأحداث .. ويشير إلى أن تلك الجهات لم تقنع أحدا بإلغاء المحمل .. بل أن القضية أكبر من قصة المحمل ، ويشير إلى الاعتداء على المصلين في صلاة العيد الذي وصل إلى قتل الأطفال بملابس العيد .

 ونفت جميع المصادر رواية أمير الجماعة وأكد مأمور المركز العميد أبو ريه أن أحدا لم يتعرض لصلاة وأشار إلى أن قرار منع المحمل صائب وإلا لكان هناك مذبحة في منفلوط لا يعلم عدد ضحاياها إلا الله ويشير رئيس المدينة العميد لاسرس إلى أن قرار منع المحمل اتخذ من أعلى السلطات السياسية في أسيوط بعد رفع الأمر إليها من القيادات الشعبية والتنفيذية في المدينة وأن تلك الأجهزة عملت أربعة شهور لإقناع المواطنين عبر أكثر من عشرات ندوات واتصالات مع العائلات والعصيبات . ويقول الحاج أحمد ميرغني الشلح ، أمين تنظيم أكثر مما تحتمل .. والأجهزة الشعبية ، حاولت إقناع الجميع بقدر ما تستطيع وليس وراء الأحداث أية قوى سياسية ولا جماعات الإسلامية ، ولكنها بعد الأحداث ، يبدو أنها تريد أن تركب الموجة . ويتعرض الشلح للإتهام الخاص بالإعتداء على المصلين ويؤكد أنه بعد صلاة العيد تجمعت "الشلة" التي لم تقتنع بالقرار ، وتصدى لهم رجال الأمن ولم يتعرض أحد لا لصلاة العيد ولا للمصلين ويضيف أسامة القوصي مدير إيرادات بمجلس المدينة ، أنه صلى العيد مع جماعة الأخوان المسلمين ولم يحدث شئ .. وبعد أن ذهب المصلون للمنازل بنصف ساعة تصدى الأمن للبلطجية ، ويشير رئيس المدينة إلى أن الجماعات الإسلامية نظمت مسيرة ليلة العيد المدينة ولم يتعرض لهم أحد . ويتساءل إذا كانت هناك نية للإعتداء ، فلماذا لم يهاجمهم الأمن ؟ ويرى أنهم يريدون أن يركبوا الموجة بعد الأحداث ولم يقتل أي أطفال بعد الصلاة والطفل الذي قتل كان في أحداث المحمل ، وأكد والده في التحقيقات أنه أصيب عندما ذهب ليشاهد ما حدث.

الشائعة الشهيرة :​

ويتخطى أمير الجماعة الإسلامية قضية المحمل لأنها بدعة وضلال ويرى أن الأمر أخطر من ذلك وأن هناك شبكة لتنصير المسلمات يتزعمها نصراني يدعى ضياء لوندي .

 ويكذب سعد جودة وكيل المجلس المحلي هذه الواقعة ويشير إلى أن المجلس المحلي فور سماع الإشاعة شكل لجنة لتقصي الحقائق وثبت أن الموضوع غير صحيح وكل ما في الأمر أن هناك إحدى الفتيات المسلمات على علاقة طيبة مع الفتيات المسيحيات . وذهبت معنا الفتاة إلى الصلاة في المسجد . ويضيف وكيل المجلس أنه في الغريب أن هذه الإشاعة بنفس الاختلاق (مدرس وتلميذة من المدرسة) متكررة بنفس التفاصيل في معظم مدن الجمهورية ، ومن الطرف الآخر أكد مطران الأقباط الأرثوذكس الأنبا انطونيوس للحاج الشلح أنه إذا ثبت صدور أي شئ من المدرس "ضياء" فإنهم في الكنيسة مستعدون لتطبيق الحكم الذي يصدره الأخوة المسلمون ويؤكد الشلح أن الواقعة ثبت أنها كاذبة ومنافية للحقيقة .

لسنا طرفا في المحمل :​

منذ أحداث المنيا وكل كاهن يسير في الشارع يتعرض للاعتداء . هكذا بدأ القس ابرام راغب حديثه مؤكدا عيل أن تعليما الأنبا انطونيوس أسقف منفلوط هي ضبط النفس والحفاظ على الوحدة الوطنية وسلامة مصر من الفتنة ويضيف الكاهن إلى أن ممتلكات المسيحيين مصرية بالأساس والاعتداء عليها يعطي سلاحا لأعداء الوطن الذين لا يفرق رصاصهم بين صدور المسيحيين والمسلمين . ويشير المتحدث إلى أن المسيحيين كانوا يشاركون دائما في المحمل ويستحضر دافعه تاريخية في سنة 1949 عندما رفض مدير المديرية عزيز باشا أباظة حينذاك خروج المحمل فذهب إليه وفد من الشيخ عثمان المقدم والشيخ كهني والمتنيح الأنبا لوكاس نيابة عن أهالي منفلوط للتوسط بخروج المحمل ووافق مدير المديرية وتقدم المطران مسيرة المحمل ويأسف الكاهن لتزامن الاعتداء على المسيحيين في السنوات الأخيرة مع خروج المحمل ، إلا أنه يؤكد أن الكنيسة ليست طرفا في إلغاء الاحتفال ويؤكد على أن المسيحيين كانوا يغادرون المدينة في وقت الاحتفال ويستطرد إلى أن الأمر قد وصل إلى قطع الطريق على المسيحيين والتعرض لهم في أي ظرف وفي أي مكان والأكثر من ذلك يقول أنا أريد أن أخرج للذهاب لمواساة المنكوبين ولا أستطيع .
 ويؤكد على ذلك القس سلوانس حنا والكاهن مقار فهمي الجزية .. والحصانة النصرانية:
وفي مسجد الرحمن المواجه للمطرانية استكملنا الحديث مع أسير الجماعة الإسلامية الذي برر الاعتداء على ممتلكات المسيحيين بأن الناس اعتقدت أن النصارى السبب في عد خروج المحمل فقاموا بالاعتداء عليهم ، والمخرج من هذه المشكلة في رأي الأمير لن يأتي إلا من خلال الدولة الإسلامية التي يحكمها خليفة المسلمين والذي يوقع معاهدة بين المسلمين وأهل الذمة يلتزم فيها هؤلاء بأنهم لن يخرجوا عنها وحدد أمير الجماعة أهم بنود المعاهدة المقبلة هكذا :
  عدم بناء كنائس .
  - عدم إظهار شعائرهم .
  - والأهم هو دفع الجزية .
فقط في هذه الحالة يضمن الأمير للنصارى أموالهم وممتلكاتهم وأدانهم ويرجع الأمير الاعتداء السابق لمشكلة المحمل لاستفزازات النصارى بها من أمريكا .
 ويؤكد الأمير رغم نفي الجميع أن النصارى اعتدوا على عقيدة المسلمين وأعراضهم من جانب المبشرين تارة وفجرة النصارى تارة أخرى .
 ويتساءل الأمير :
 وبعد ذلك نتهم بالاعتداء على ممتلكاتهم ويختم حديثه بإطلاق صيحة مدوية نحن على استعداد لاقتلاعهم من جذورهم.

هكذا تكلم القسيس :​


انفعل الأب موسى حنا زكا راعي كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل سنورس ، وهو يجيب على السؤال الذي وجهته الصحيفة الأمريكية التي جاءت خصيصا لتغطية أحداث سنورس سألت الصحفية: ألا تفكر في الهجرة إلى أمريكا بعد كل ما جرى ؟
 أجاب الأب موسى حنا والغضب بشكل ملامح وجهه .. لا أحد يا سيدتي يترك وطنه لمجرد أحداث "عابرة" من الممكن حدوثها بين المسلمين أو بين الأقباط من أبناء الوطن الواحد .
 قال القسيس لقد سمعت هذا السؤال يتردد أكثر من مرة خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية على السنة مراسلي الصحافة والإذاعة الذين جاءوا من أنحاء العالم ، والحقيقة أنني شعرت بالحزن .. ولولا حرصي على الحقيقة .. لرفضت الرد .
 قال القسيس .. لقد اصطحبت هؤلاء المراسلين إلى مدرسة النهضة المسيحية التي أقامتها الكنيسة لكي يشاهدوا على الطبيعة أن ثلثي التلاميذ من المسلمين . وأننا نبدأ يومنا بالاستماع إلى تلاوة القرآن من الإذاعة المدرسية وأن التلاميذ يحصلون على إجازة يومي الجمعة والأحد.
 "جريدة الأهالي 2/5/1990"*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*الإعتداء الدموى وقتل ستة أقباط من بينهم كاهن بالرصاص

 فى مركز أبو المطامير بالبحيرة 12 / 5 / 1990 م*​



*
أسماء القتلى هى كالتالى :- ​


 * القس شنودة حنا جرجس 

 * زوجة القس شنودة وأسمها تريز حنا .

 * طفل هو أبن أخت زوجة القس شنودة وأسمه مايكل صبرى . 

 * الدكتور جمال رشدى (طبيب أسنان) شقيق ألفونس رشدى . 

 * وأثنان شمامسة - أسم الشماس الأول سامى عبده , وأسم الشماس الثانى يطرس بشير . 

وذكر الأستاذ جورج روفائيل المحامى بالنقض وهو وكيل المجلس المحلى وعضو مجلس الشورى بالحكومة عن هذا الهجوم الإسلامى فقال ( راجع جريدة الشعب - 22 / 5/ 1990 م ) : " أن القاتل الحالى كان له أخ قتيل منذ عام ونصف , وأتهم شقيق القتيل الحالى (ألفونس رشدى ) بالقتل والذى لا يزال محبوساً - فقام أهل القرية وأعضاء مجلس الشعب فيها بعمل صلح عرفى ثبت فيه أن ألفونس المحبوس الحالى لم يقتل ( حسن عوض ) شقيق المتهم الحالى (رجب معوض ) - وجمعوا لعائلة القتيل 18 ألف جنيه وثبت بوثيقة الصلح أن ألفونس لم يقتل حسن معوض , وإنما قتله شخص آخر أثناء المعركة التى وقعت , وأعتبر الأمر منتهياً .. إلى أن حدث يوم السبت 12 / 5 / 1990 م وأثناء عودة القتيل جمال رشدى يقود سيارته وبرفقته القس شنودة وزوجته وطفل وثلاثة من الشمامسة أثناء عودتهم من كنيسة النوبارية إلى الإسكندرية أن قتلوا جميعاً بالرصاص .

وأستطرد الأستاذ جورج روفائيل قائلاً : " أنا أستبعد أن يكون القاتل واحداً فقط كما أتعجب وأتساءل إذا كان المطلوب هو الدكتور جمال رشدى فهو تحت القتل منذ فترة الحادث الأول ولم ينتقم منه القاتل إلا وقت وقوع الحادث الأخير وبصحبته رجل دين وخمسة آخرون مما يضع علامات إستفهام كثيرة . 

 أسباب المجزرة ​


أن الناس كانت رتاقب بحقد القس شنودة حنا الذى يأتى من الإسكندرية فى صحبة الشمامسة لإقامة الصلوات فى الكنيسة المقامة بجوار أرض عائلة رشدى وذلك فى أيام الأحد والجمعة من كل أسبوع فأثارت هذه الصلوات أحقاد الثأر وتربص أخوه " حسن محمد عوض " بسيارة رشدى الذى أعتاد توصيل القس والشمامسة كل يوم جمعة وأحد وأطلقوا عليها النيران بكميات ضخمة من الذخيرة من بندقية آلى وأخرى خرطوش ومسدس وقتل جميع من فى السيارة (جريدة الأهالى - 23 مايو 1990 م )

ماذا حدث أثناء تشييع جنازة القتلى المسيحيين ؟ ​


أثناء تشييع جنازة ستة أقباط لقوا مصرعهم بسبب حادثة ثأر لأحد منهم فى مركز أبو المطامير بمحافظة البحيرة , قد أنفعل المشيعون أثناء هذه الجنازة الصعبة وبكل أسف لم تراع قوات الأمن مشاعر هؤلاء الناس (عملا بالعهدة العمرية ألا يرفعوا أصواتهم أثناء تشييع الجنازات ) فبدلاً من أحتواء الأزمة قاموا بالقبض على 23 مسيحياً وأمرت النيابة بحبسهم مطلقاً - جريدة الأخبار - 15/5/1990 م 


أمن الدولة يقبض على المشيعين فى الجنازة بتهمة التجمهر وترديد عبارة يارب أرحم​


تعليق البابا شنودة على جريمة قتل الأقباط الستة فقال : " وما حدث فى الأسكندرية هو حادث إعتداء قتل فيه أحد الآباء الكهنة وكل خدام الكنيسة الذين أشتركوا معه فى صلاة ذلك اليوم وكان معهم الدكتور الصيدلى الذى كان بينه وبين أحد المواطنين مسألأة ثأر ... لكن طبعاً مسألة الثأر يمكن أن يقتل فيها ذات الشخص لكن لا يقتل فيها ستة أشخاص ومن بينهم طفل صغير وأهتزت مشاعر الناس وبقدر الإمكان تعاونت الكنيسة فى تهدئة الجو ... 

وكان من البديهى أن ينتهى الأمر عند هذا الحد ولكن الذى حدث للأسف الشديد أثناء تشييع الجنازة الأخيرة طلب البعض تأجيل دفن الطفل احين حضور أسرته ... فقبض الأمن على 23 شخصاً من المشيعيين للجنازة وسجنهم وضربهم وتقديمهم إلى أمن الدولة بإعتبارها قضية أمن دولة أو قضية تجمهر أو تطرف ولا أعرف كيف التجمهر بالنسبة لجناز يسير وراءه إناس فلا يمكن إعتباره تجمهراً ولا أعرف ما هو التطرف الذى قام به هؤلاء الثلاثة والعشرون , والبعض قال أنهم كانوا بيتكلموا بلغة قبطية أثارت الموجودين ... والكلام القبطى اللى قالوه : كيريالايسون كيريالايسون " .. زمعناه : " يارب أرحم , يارب أرحم , يارب أرحم " وإذا كان طلب الرحمة تطرف فعلى الرب أن يرحمنا جميعاً . 

 جريدة وطنى - 10 يونيو 1990 م - كتاب محمود فوزى - البابا شنودة والكنيسة 

وقد تم الأتفاق مع البوليس فى كيفية خروج عربات الموتى من الأبواب الخلفية للكنيسة وصرحت الكنيسة أن يكون بين كل موكب وآخر حوالى 10 دقائق حتى تنصرف العربات فرادى دون أن يكون موكباً واحداً ولكن تحول الأمر إلى مأسآه وكان يمكن أخذ الأمر بكل حكمة وهدوء وعدم تصعيد الموقف ومراعاة شعور أشخاص قتل لهم ستة حتى ولو بكو أو صاحوا فالموقف كان يحتاج إلى مشاركة أكثر من القبض والإهانة ولذلك أتعجب قائلاً ماذا حدث فى مصر ؟*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*هجوم مسلحين من العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية 

 الأقباط فى إمبابة 20/9/ 1991 م *​


*

فى حوالى الساعة الثامنة مساء يوم الجمعة الموافق 20/9/1991 م فوجئ سكان حى المنير فى أمبابة بالقاهرة مئات من المسلمين يحملون السيوف والسنج وزجاجات الملوتوف الحارقة فأوقعوا الرعب فى القلوب وساد الذعر والخوف فهرب الهالى من الشوارع كل يخاف على حياته , وطافوا فى الشوارع وخاصة فى شاراعا البصراوى والأعتماد وشارع الأقصر والوحدة , يدمرون أملاك المسيحيين وتجارتهم ووصل الأمر ببعض المسلمين من عصابات الإسلام أنه صعدوا العمارات السكنية وحرقوها وقذفوا اثاثها من البلكونات والشبابيك فى الطوابق العليا وأعتدوا على المسيحيين القباط ضرباً وقاموا بحرق بعضهم بحروق متفاوته , وكان هذه العمليات افجرامية تتم فى سرعة ملفته للأنتباه مما يدل على أن هذه الهجمات الإسلامية خطط لها من قبل فقد كانوا يحملون جميع انواع السلحة بما فيها القنابل ويتم الإعتداء على الأفراد والشقق والمحلات , بحيث أنه فى ظرف خمس دقائق يكونون قد انتهوا من حرق شقه أو دكان .. 

وقامت عصابات الإسلام بإشعال النار فى الكنيسة الرسولية بشارع البصراوى , وكنيسة نهضة القداسة بشارع الوردانى والتى إلتهمت النيران جميع محتوياتها . 

 وقد قامت عصابات الإسلام بعمليات إجرامية أثناء هجومها على محلات وشقق المسيحيين بسرقتها ونهب محتوياتها قبل إشعال النار فيها , وأحرقوا احد المقاهى وأعتدوا على صاحبه بعد أن اتهموه بعرض أفلام لا تتفق مع تعاليم الدين الإسلامى الحنيف , وأصابوا 40 قبطياً مسيحياً بغصابات بالغة . 

 تحرش جماعات الإسلام الإجرامية بالمسيحيين لتصعيد الموقف - موقف الشرطة والمطافئ 

وقد وقعت أحداث مشاجرات قبل أسبوعين من التاريخ السابق بين بعض أعضاءجماعات الإسلام وصاحب محل جزارة مسيحى أتهمته الجماعات أنه يذيع شرائط دينية مسيحيه مسجلة على جهاز كاسيت , وأدعى أنه يتعمد إذاعتها أثناء صلاة الجمعة , ووقعت مشاجرات اخرى حينما قام أحد أعضاء العصابات افسلامية بإتهام بائع فراخ مسيحى بأنه يغش فى الميزان , كما أتهمه المشترى بانه لا يذبح الدجاج حسب الشريعة الإسلامية .

 وروى القس مرقس راعى كنيسة امبابة أن إحتكاكات المتطرفين تعود لشهور طويلة مضت , كما يؤكد المواطنون المسيحيون تأخر قوات الشرطة فى التدخل وأن عددهم كان قليلاً للغاية فى بداية الأحداث , وأن حراس الكنائس هربوا فور مشاهدتهم للتجمعات الكبيرة للمتطرفين (العصابات الإسلامية) والمسلحة جيداً , ولم تتدخل قوات الشرطة إلا بعد 6 ساعات من بدء وقوع الأحداث الإجرامية .. وأكد شهود عيان آخرون أن سيارات المطافئ قد تأخرت بعد أشعال النار فى الكنائس وجاءت بعد ساعتين من إشعال النار على الرغم من نقطة الإطفاء (عربات المطافئ ) لا تبعد سوى 500 متراً فقط من الكنيسة التى بشارع الوردانى مما تسبب عنها أن إلتهمت النيران جميع محتويات الكنيسة - راجع جريدة وطنى 6 / 10/ 1991 م*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*لنظام الجمهورى فى مصر وإستحالة بناء الكنائس وترميمها *​


*

لا يتساوى الأقباط المسيحيين مع المسلمين فى مصر فى باء دور العبادة فالمسلم له الحق فى بناء المساجد فى أى مكان يريدة حتى ولو على قارعة طريق عام أو على أرض مسروقة من الأقباط . قبل أن نبحث موضوع إستحالة إعطاء الحكومة تصاريح لبناء الكنائس بل وحتى ترميمها نود أن نوضح تاريخياً أنه لا توجد كنيسة واحدة موجودة حتى اليوم تدل على أنها بنيت قبل الإحتلال العربى الإسلامى لمصر فقد هدموا كنائسنا ليبنوا بها جوامعهم ولا تزال مئات من أعمدة كنائسنا موجودة وشاهدة حتى هذا اليوم فى جامع عمرو بن العاص فى مصر القديمة يميزها تيجانها ذات الرموز القبطية , واليوم لا يوجد عموداً واحداً باقياً فى كنائسنا منذ 1425 سنة فى الوقت الذى يمكن أن تشاهد أطلال الكنائس القبطية فى ليبيا ما زالت موجوده حتى اليوم . وقد أعتمدت فيه الحكومة المصرية على الشريعة الإسلامية ونص الوثيقة العمرية 

(1) فى عرقلة بناء الكنائس التى قالت : " الا يُحدِثوا في مدينتهم ولا فيما حولها ديراً ولا كنيسة ولا قلاية ولا صومعة راهب، ولا يجدِّدوا ما خُرِّب " بل وصل الأمر فى هذه الوثيقة أنها يوجد فيها نصاً يقول : " ولا يُظهِروا صليباً ولا شيئاً من كتبهم في شيءٍ من طرق المسلمين " ونصاً آخر يقول : " ولا يرفعوا أصواتهم بالقراءة في كنائسهم في شيء من حضرة المسلمين ، ولا يخرجوا شعانين (عدم الإحتفال بأحد الزعف أو الإحتفالات الدينية ) " أما الشرط الذى يصعب على الأقباط كتمانهم عاطفتهم فى حزنهم على موتاهم وبكائهم عليهم فقد حرمت الوثيقة إظهار عاطفة الأقباط فى الشرط التالى : " ولا يرفعوا أصواتهم مع موتاهم " وأهم ما فى الأمر أنه ما زال روح الوثيقة العمرية والخط الهمايونى 

 (2) وشروط القربى باشا العشرة 

 (3) بالرغم من عدم دستوريته 

(4) تغطى ظلالاً قاتمة بين مسلمى وقبط مصر وما يهمنا فى الخمسين سنة الأخيرة بعد قيام النظام الجمهورى فى مصر فى موضوع بناء الكنائس هو أن الأحتلال العثمانى فى مصر فرض شروطاً لبناء الكنائس وترميمها فى مصر أستمدها العثمان أيضاً من الوثيقة العمرية والقرآن .. لقد تلاشت وماتت السلطنة العثمانية وشبعت موتا .. ولكن روح التعصب العثمانى ما زال يجول فى قلب مسلمى مصر وورث مسلمى مصر أيضاً ضمن ما ورثوا من تركة العثمان موضوع بناء الكنائس وترميمها فإمتزج روح الخط الهمايونى مع دماء المسلمين , فهل يعقل أن يذهب الذى يريد بناء كنيسة او ترميم مبنى إلى الأسيتانة فى تركيا ليأخذ ترخيص بناء كنيسة ؟ .. وأقتربت المسافة فبدلاً من إصدار الأمر من سلطان تركيا تحول الأمر إلى ان يصدر الترخيص بناء كنيسة من رئيس جمهورية مصر , لقد أنتهى الإحتلال العثمانى ولكن ظل قرار إصدار ترخيص بناء كنيسة فى يد السلطة العليا مع تغيير الأسم من السلطان عبد المجيد إلى رئيس الجمهورية فما هو الإختلاف إذاً .. أى أن مضمون القانون العثمانى وروحه وإجراءاتة التعسفية الروتينية العثمانية لم يختفى بعد خروج دولة مصر من إمتلاك آل عثمان وظل قانونهم سارياً على أقباط مصر فقط . فى ظل هذا الإضطهاد بالقانون عانى آباء القبط ما زال الجيل الجديد منهم وإن سقط منهم الملايين من القتلى , لقد ظلت هذه القوانين الوحشية وسيف الأسلام وقتلة للقبط طيلة حوالى 1425 سنة ومع كل هذا الإذلال لم تنهى عقيدة المسيح من مصر , إذاً فما فائدة إذلال القبط اليوم , وفى الوقت نفسه تتفق جميع الأديان السمائية الحقيقية وحقوق الإنسان فى العصر الحديث فى شئ واحد هو أنه لا يوجد قانوناً أو شريعة تضع أنساناً فوق إنساناً أخر أو أن يذل إنساناً آخر لأن أنجيلنا قال أن : الإله الحقيقى هو الذى يشرق شمسة على الأبرار والأشرار 


 السيد رئيس جمهورية مصر محمد حسنى مبارك يصدر قرار الجمهورى الجديد 453 لسنة 1999م ترميم دور العبادة كلها سواء المساجد او الكنائس أو المعابد من إختصاص الإدارة الهندسية فى المراكز والمدن وهذا القانون قد زاد المشكلة سوءاً وتعقيداً حيث أنه بدلاً من أن يكون موضوع بناء وترميم المساكن فى يد واحده هو رئيس الجمهورية وضعها فى أيادى كثيرة غير أمينة وتفاقمت المشكلة حيث أن محافظة اسيوط بكاملها ظلت 50 سنة من غير بناء كنيسة واحدة والأدهى أن معظم كنائسها آيلة للسقوط وتتعطل إصلاحها بسبب العراقيل الحكومية من موظفين قد ينتمون لجماعات الإرهاب الإسلامية لكن المشكلة اليوم هو موضوع أمن الدولة والبوليس والتحريات وما ينتج من تعطيل مقصود من بعض متعصبى هذه الجهات قد يطول إلى عدة سنين أو لا تصدر هذه الجهات تحريات مطلقاً أو تكون تحريات غير دقيقة بقصد عدم إتمام بناء الكنيسة وفى هذه الحالة ترجع الدولة الأمر برمته إلى الأقباط ثانية , مع ملاحظة أن الدولة صاحبة الأمر فى الحل والربط فبالتالى يكون الأمر وحله فى يد الحكومة ويجب عليها ان تجد بديلاً بدلاً من تصعيد الأمور وجعلها مشاكل تواجهها الدولة وتقلق راحتها فالدولة عندها ما يكفى من مشاكلها اليومية . أنه لا بد أن يكون واضحاً للصغير قبل الكبير أن الأقباط لهم حق العبادة كفله لهم الدستور , هذه العبادة أكتسبوها قبل غزو العرب مصر أى أنهم كانت لهم كنائس ومن حقهم بناء هذه الكنائس لأنهم أهل البلاد الأصليين وأن تقليل إصدار التراخيص وإذلال الأقباط يرجع الأمور إلى نصاب نسيه الأقباط , هذا النصاب هو إحتلال الإسلام مصر وما فعله المسلمين مع القبط , وبهذا ينظر القبطى إلى المسلم أنه هو المحتل الذى إحتل بلاده وفرض عليه الذل بالشريعة السلامية التى تمنع وتقلل أعطاء تراخيص بنائها . والقبط يواجهون دولة مسلمة وأغلبية مسلمة الدولة المسلمة تقول أننا نفعل هذا لأنه هناك توجد ثقافات موروثة وتقاليد عصبية فى الصعيد , ولكن فليفهم الجميع أنه إذا كانت الدولة تسمح ببناء المساجد أينما كانت وفى اى مكان وفى أى وقت لهذا فالمسيحيين اصل البلاد يجب ان يكون لهم حق أكثر من المسلمين لأن وجودهم راجع قبلاً وأن هذه الحجج الواهية تثبت أنه ليس هناك تساوى فى حقوق المواطنة بين الأقباط والمسلميين , وأن المسلمين يعاملون القبط بدرجة العبيد , ومن ناحية أخرى يفهم الأقبط بهذه الإضطهادات انهم اقلية عددية مسيحية غير مرغوب تواجدها على أرضها مضطهدة دينيا وانهم يواجهون حرب ضد حريتهم فى العبادة المسيحية على أرض مصرالتى تباركت بأن يسير عليها السيد المسيح بأقدامه المباركة . 

 المــراجع 

(1) سجلت كثير من المراجع والمؤرخين الوثيقة العمرية التى ما تزال تنفذ فى مصر وهذه بعض المراجع ا - الشروط العمرية كما جائت فى تفسير ابن كثير للقران - إسم المؤلف : إسماعيل بن عمر بن كثير القرشي أبو الفداء - وفاة المؤلف 774 - التى جائت على تفسير سورة التوبة آية 5 : " فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ الْأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ " ب - من كتاب لأبن القيم الجوزية - عن عبد الرحمن بن غنم : كتبتُ لعمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه حين صالح نصارى الشام . ج - إسم الكتاب أحكام أهل الذمة - إسم المؤلف محمد بن أبي بكر أيوب الزرعي أبو عبد الله - ولادة المؤلف 691 - وفاة المؤلف 751 - عدد الأجزاء 3 - دار النشر رمادى للنشر - دار ابن حزم - مدينة النشر الدمام - بيروت - سنة النشر 1418 - 1997 - رقم الطبعة الأولى - إسم المحقق يوسف أحمد البكري - شاكر توفيق العاروري - كتاب أحكام أهل الذمة، الجزء 3، صفحة 1161 - د - من كتاب السلوك - كتاب السلوك - تأليف: أحمد بن علي المقريزي - موضوع: السيرة والتاريخ - نبذة: كتاب تاريخي يهتم بسرد الأحداث التاريخية منذ سنة ثمان وستين وخمسمائة إلى سنة أربع وأربعين وثلاثمائة - الجزء الثالث - سنة خمس و خمسين وسبعمائة . *

*نتابع*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*(2) بناء الكنائس بشروط القربى العشرة *


*1. هل الأرض المرغوب بناء كنيسة عليها هى أرض فضاء أو زراعة , هل مملوكة للطالب أم لا , مع بحث الملكية من أنها ثابتة ثبوتاً كافياً وترفق أيضاً مستندات الملكية .

 2. ما هى مقادير أبعاد النقطة المراد بناء كنيسة عليها عن المساجد والأضرحة الموجودة بالناحية ؟ 

 3. إذا كانت النقطة المذكورة من أرض الفضاء هل هى وسط أماكن المسلمين أو المسيحين ؟

 4. إذا كانت بين مساكن المسلمين فهل لا يوجد مانع من بنائها ؟ 

 5. هل يوجد للطائفة المذكورة كنيسة بهذه البلد خلاف المطلوب بناؤها ؟

 6. إن لم يكن بها كنائس فىمقدار بالمسافة بين البلد وبين أقرب كنيسة لهذه الطائفة بالبلدة المجاورة ؟

 7. ما هو عدد أفراد الطائفةالمذكورة الموجودين بهذه البلدة ؟

8. إذا تبين أن المكان المراد بناء كنيسة علية قريب من جسورالنيل والترع والمنافع العامة بمصلحة الرى فتؤخذ رأى تفتيش الرى وكذا إذا كانت قريبة من خطوط السكك الحديدية ومبانيها فيؤخذ رأى المصلحة المختصة

 9. يعمل محضر رسمى عن هذه التحريات ويبين فيه مايجاور النقطة المراد إنشاء كنيسة عليها من محلات السارية عليها لائحة المحلات العمومية والمسافة بين تلك النقطة وكل محل من هذا القبيل ويبعث به اإلى الوزارة 

 10. يجب على الطالب أن يقدم مع طلبه رسماً عملياً بمقاس واحد فى الألف يوقع عليه من الرئيس الدينى العام للطائفة ومن المهندس الذى له خبره عن الموقع المراد بناء الكنيسة به وعلى الجهه المنوطة بالتحريات أن تتحقق من صحتها وأن تؤشر عليها بذلك وتقدمها مع أوراق التحريات . والمنشور السابق باطل لا يسرى على الدولة لأنه صادر من موظف عمومى ( وكيل وزارة بالداخلية) لا يملك سلطة تشريع عمل مثل هذا – إلا أن هذا قد جاء على هوى من يضطهدون الأقباط . كما ان هذا المنشور لا يتفق مع دستور مصر فى هذا الوقت الذى يكفل حرية العقيدة الذى ساوى بين جميع المصريين مسلمين ومسيحيين فى الحقوق والواجبات . ويقول كاتب كتاب مشاكل القباط فى مصر وحلولها د/ نبيل لوقا بباوى ص 47 رقم الإيداع 17404/ 2001 وما زالت الشروط العشرة الصادرة فى عام 1934م مطبقة حتى الان وقد صدر بها امر إدارى صادر من مصلحة ألدارة العامة إدارة الحج والشئون الدينية تحت عنوان التجريات التى يجب مراعاتها عند الطلب بالترخيص بإنشاء كنيسة جديدة . كما يقول : " وما زال جميع الضباط فى المديريات فى مباحث أمن الدولة يجمعون تحرياتهم حول هذه شروط القربى العشرة وإستيفاء البنود الموجودة بها قبل موافقة وزير الداخلية وبعد ذلك موافقة رئيس الجمهورية بالنسبة بالترخيص ببناء كنبسة .. أما الترميم فأصبح من اختصاص المحليات . أى أن البوليس والجهات الأدارية ما زالت تطبق شروط القربى الذى كان من البشاوات فى عصر ملكى فى وزارة هشة من الذين أصدروا قانونا تعسفياً ضد الأقباط ً والديانة المسيحية سنة 1934م ونحن فى عام 2005م


 (3) عدم دستورية الخط الهمايونى  ​

عدم دستورية القرار الإدارى لوزارة الداخلية المعروف بقرارات القربى العشرة عدم دستورية الخط الهمايونى وبالتالى عدم دستورية الخط الهمايونى وقرار وزارة الداخلية المستمد من 12 هذا الخط والصادر فى 19/ 12/ 33 فضلاً عن عدم مشروعية هذا القرار فيما تضمنه من فرض قيود على حرية المواطنين الأقباط والمسيحين فى إقامة الكنائس وممارسة شعائرهم الدينية فى مصر تنفيذ الخط الهمايونى وقرار وزارة الداخلية على المسيحين فى مصر غير دستورى ويتعارض مع أدنى قوانين حقوق الإنسان 11- تنص المادة 46 من الدستور على أن : " تكفل الدولة حرية العقيدة وحرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية " كما تنص المادة 40 من الدستور على أن : " المواطنون لدى القانون سواء وهم متساوون فى الحقوق والواجبات العامة لا تميز بينهم فى ذلك بسبب الجنس أو الأصل أو اللغة أو الدين أو العقيدة " وهذان النصان يؤكدان المساواة بين المواكنين المسلمين والمسيحيين فى التمتع بحرية العقيدة وحرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية وبالتالى بحرية إقامة دور العبادة التى تمارس فيها شعائرها الدينية. وأن ما تضمنه الخط الهمايونى وقرار وزارة الداخلية من فرض ضوابط وقيود على حق المواطنين غير المسلمين فى إقامة دور العبادة المخصصة لممارسة شعائرهم الدينية وقصر هذه الضوابط والقيود على المواطنين المسيحين ينطوى على مخالفة صريحة لما تنص وتستوجبه المادة 40 من المساواة بين المواطنين فى الحقوق وعدم التمييز بينهم بسبب الدين . إن ما تضمنه الخط الهمايونى وقرار وزارة الداخلية موجه إلى فئات غير مسلمة وهو ما لم ينص علية الدستور بشان تنظيم ممارسة الحقوق والحريات . إن إخضاع المواطنين المسيحين لمثل هذا التنظيم دون المواطنين المسلمين ينطوى على تفرقة وتميز فى حقوق المواطنة وتكسر علاقة التساوى أمام القانون والتى تحظرة المادة 40 من الدستور . والتميز بين المواطنين يعنى الإقرار لهم بالحق .. أو فى حدود ممارستهم لهذا الحق .. هو محظور فى نص القانون . ومن وجهه النظر الأخرى فإن الدستور لم يخول للمشرع تنظيم ممارسة حرية الإعتقاد الدينى أو كيفية وطريقة ممارسة الشعائر الدينية . ذلك أن المشرع الدستورى قد قصد على أن يكفل إعطاء المواطن المصرى حرية مطلقة فى الإعتقاد الدينى وفى ممارسة شعائر الدين الذى يعتنقة . ومن دراسة الدستور يتضح أنه قد عددت مواد الدستور الجقوق التى يتمتع بها المواطنون وميزت بين نوعين من الحقوق .. أولاً أخضعت ممارسة بعض منها للقانون وفوضت المشرع بذلك .. ثانياً أطلقت حرية ممارسة حقوق أخرى الحقوق التى أسند الدستور للمشرع تنظيمها بقانون .. مثل حرية الصحافة والطباعة والنشر ووسائل الإعلام والراى المنصوص عليها فى المادتين 27, 48 من الدستور .. وأيضاً حق الهجرة المنصوص عليه فى المادة 52 .. وحق الإجتماع العام وتسيير المواكب الوارد فى المادة 55 , 56 .. وحق الإنتخاب والترشيح الوارد فى المادة 62 المواد السابقة تقرن تقرير الحقوق بعبارة ( فى حدود القانون ) أو عبارة ( وفقاً للقانون ) أو بعبارة ( وينظم القانون هذا الحق ) . ولكن حرية العقيدة وحرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية فهو من الحقوق المطلقة التى لا يجوز إخضاع ممارستها لتنظيم تشريعى . وهذا ما جاء ليؤكدة نص الدستور المادة 46 " تكفل الدولة حرية العقيدة وحرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية " والنص ليس فيه أى قيد لممارسة هذه الحقوق كما أنه خالى من أى إشارة إلى تنظيم هذه الحرية بقانون . والمشرع الدستورى يؤكد ذلك – حرية الإعتقاد الدينى المطلقة التى كانت واردة فى دستور 1923 . حيث كانت المادة 12من هذا الدستور تنص على أن : حرية الإعتقاد مطلقة ) ومن جهه أخرى فإن حكم المادة 40 من الدستور لا تستقيم مع إخضاع إقامة دور العبادة الخاصة بالمواطنين المسلمين فضلاً عما ينطوى عليه من تفرقة وتميز بين المواطنين على أساس الدين فهو يهدر مبدأ دستورى آخر نصت عليه المادة الثامنة من الدستور التى تقول : " تكفل الدولة تكافؤ الفرص لجميع المواطنين " ويقول موريس صادق المحامى فى كتابه موريس صادق المحامى محاكمة البابا شنودة – أحدث وثائق لأدق قضايا العصر – مكتب النسر للطباعة – رقم الايداع بدار الكتب 10103/ 1991, رقم الإيداع الدولى 4- 2794- 977 " وكافة هذه النصوص الدستورية واجبة الإحترام وإلا إنقلب مبادئ الدستور إلى مجرد جمل إنشائية تستخدم لتزيين الدستور وتجميلة " . ولا يستقيم القول بأن الدساتير المصرية أكدت وجوب مراعاة ما جرى عليه العرف والتقاليد من قديم الزمان فهذا القول مردود عليه بما نصه الدستور نفسة فى المادة 12 والتى تقول : "يلتزم المجتمع برعاية الأخلاق وحمايتها والتمكين للتقاليد المصرية الأصيلة" ويهدف النص ان المشرع الدستورى يميز بين التقاليد المصرية الأصيلة وغير الأصيلة . ولهذا يمكن القول أنه يجب إحترام التقاليد المصرية الأصيلة وحدها دون سواها ولا يصح مع هذا المفهوم إعتبار تنفيذ الخط الهمايونى من قبل التقاليد المصرية الأصيلة , ذلك لأنها تقاليد فرضها محتل اجنبى أثناء الإحتلال العثمانى عندما كانت مصر تابعة للدولة العثمانية . فلا هى تقاليد مصرية ولا هى من القوانين المصرية .. إنه تصادم مع ما يكفله الإسلام من تسامح دينى لسائر الأديان . وإذا إفترضنا أن العرف هو أحد مصادر التشريع .. فغنى عن القول أنه يأتى فى مرتبة أدنى من الدستور ولا يصح الإلتزام بتقاليد أو عرف بالى تجاوزته المتغيرات والتطورات السياسية والتشريعية فى البلاد . ويقول موريس صادق المحامى فى كتابه موريس صادق المحامى محاكمة البابا شنودة – أحدث وثائق لأدق قضايا العصر – مكتب النسر للطباعة – رقم الايداع بدار الكتب 10103/ 1991, رقم الإيداع الدولى 4- 2794- 977 " لا يصح الإعتداء بتقليد أو عرف مناقصة لمبادئ الدستور " 

 فتوى عن بناء الكنائس  ​

وقام ايضاً بنشر بعض الفتاوى التى نشرت فى مجلة الدعوة فى عدد ديسمبر 1980 م صفحة 40 وموضوع الفتوى حكم بناء الكنائس فى ديار الإسلام حيث قسمت هذه الفتاوى إلى ثلاثة أقسام : القسم الأول : البلاد التى أنشأها المسلمون وبنوها مثل : المعادى - العاشر من رمضان - حلوان وغيرها .. هذه البلاد وأمثالها لا يجوز فيها انشاء كنائس القسم الثانى : ما فتحه المسلمون من البلاد بالقوة كالإسكندرية فى مصر والقسطنطينية بتركيا : هذه المدن لا يجوز فيها غنشاء كنائس ويجب هدم الكنائس التى بها . القسم الثالث : البلاد التى فتحت صلحاً بين المسلمون وسكانها : هذه البلاد التى فتحت صلحا يتم إبقاء ما وجد بها من كنائس فى وقت الفتح بحيث إذا أصبحت آيله للسقوط لا ترمم وإذا سقطت لا يعيد بنائها ومنع بناء كنائس جديده فتوى إسلامية عن موت المسيحى دفاعاً عن الوطن تقول الفتوى التى وردت فى مجلة الوعى الإسلامى العدد 174 أبريل 1979 م : " أن المسيحى الذى يقتل فى الحرب مع المسلمون ليس له فى آخرته شئ من الجزاء على شهادته , لأن الشهادة شرطها الإيمان بالله ورسوله - والمسيحى الذى مات فى حرب مع المسلمين لم تتوافر له هذه المكارم ولن تتوافر ما دام ليس له اساس من الإيمان بالله ورسوله 5. لم تقف الدولة موقف حازم أمام دول النفط الذين أصروا على تشغيل مسلمين فقط ولم يكتفى أثرياء النفط بذلك بل غرزوا الأفكار العنصرية وأمدوا الجماعات الإسلامية الإجرامية بالأموال وأصبح المواطن المصرى يستجيب لهم من أجل العائد المادى كما أن هناك ملاحظات كثيرة يرددها القادم من هناك مثل عدم وجود كنيسة بالسعودية ولكن فى الوقت نفسه توجد بها قواعد أمريكية وشركات متعددة الجنسيات موظفيها يؤمنون بأديان شتى*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*المادة الثانية فى دستور مصر الحالى هى السبب فى إضطهاد الأقباط فى مصر *​ 



* 

كانت مصر دولة علمانية تستمد قوانينها من القانون الفرنسى حتى قام الرئيس محمد أنور السادات بوضع المادة الثانية فى الدستور والتى تنص على أن : " الشريعة الإسلامية هى المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع " تكمن خطورة تقنين الشريعة الأسلامية وتنفيذها فى مصر فى سببين رئيسيين :-



 السبب الأول :​ 

داخلياً حيث انها فرقت بين أبناء شعب واحد : فمن من جهه الدين مسيحيين ومسلمين وحتى من الذين يدينون بدين الأسلام فقد بين فرقت بين الجنسين ( الرجل والمرأة) 

 السبب الثانى :​  

بهذه الشريعة أصبحت مصر دولة دينية إسلامية ومصدر شريعتها وقوانينها هو الشريعة الإسلامية أى أن المادة الثانية من دستور مصر وضع مصر فى حالة حرب مع الدول التى لا تدين بالأسلام لأن هذه الدول لا تؤمن بالله إلهاً ولا بمحمد رسولاً ولا باليوم الآخر الذى يؤمن به المسلمون ولا بجنتهم الموعودة التى ينتشر بها الحوريات والولدان المخلدون الذين لا ينزفون وحالة الحرب غير معلنة ولكنها موجودة فى نصوص قوانين الشريعة الأسلامية التى أصبحت مصدر رئيسى من مصادر التشريع يمكن فى أى لحظة جعلها قانوناً نافذ المفعول وآية السيف آية رقم 29 فى سورة التوبة التى ألغت ونسخت 124 آية أخرى تتكلم عن المودة والرحمة مع الكفار والمشركين وأهل الكتاب واليهود والنصارى وسائر الفئات الأخرى . وعند الأطلاع على مضبطة مجلس الشعب فى صفحة 7202 لتسجيل الجلسة السابعة والسبعين فى 30 أبريل 1980 م بأن اللجنة تؤكد أن ما أنتهت إليه فى تعديل المادة الثانية من الدستور فى الصيغة التى أقرها المجلس 

 أولاً :

 تلزم المشرع بالألتجاء إلى أحكام الشريعة الأسلامية للبحث عن بغيته فيها مع إلزامه بعدم الإلتجاء إلى غيرها  

ثانياً :

إن لم يجد فى الشريعة الإسلامية حكماً سريحاً فإن وسائل إستنباط الأحكام من المصادر الجتهادية فى الشريعة الأسلامية تمكن المشرع من الوصول إلى ألأحكام التى يريد وضعها فى القانون بحيث لا تخالف الأصول والمبادئ العامة للشريعة الأسلامية . ويجب أن نوضح أنه أن باب الأجتهاد قد قفل منذ زمن بعيد فإن المجتمعين فى الجلسة السابعة والسبعين قد غيروا فى الأصول الأسلامية ونورد هنا معلومات عن الأحكام الشرعية فإنها تنقسم إلى قسمين نوردها للعلم:- 

 النوع الأول : 

 أحكام قطعية الثبوت والدلالة ولا مجال للأجتهاد فيها . 

النوع الثانى :

أحكام إجتهادية ( ونكررأن باب الأجتهاد قد أقفل ونورد هذه المعلومات للعلم فقط) إما لأنها ظنية الثبوت أو لكونها ظنية الدلالة ومن المعروف أن الأحكام الإجتهادية تتغير بتغيير المكان والزمان وإذا كان باب الإجتهاد قد اقفل لهذا لا يمكن القول أن الشريعة السلامية صالحة لكل زمان ومكان لأن العرف غير موجود فى عالمنا لأنه يعتبر ظالماً وغير محايد لأنه يعطى الكبير نصيب أكبر من الصغير وللرجل اكثر من المرأة والعصبيات القبلية الكبيرة اكثر من الصغيرة وهكذا دواليك كما أن العرف له شرائط شرعية ومصالح مرسلة بشرائطها الشرعية هذان المصدران لا يمكن الأعتماد عليهما فى العصر الحديث لما فيه من اشياء لا حصر لها تقابلنا فى الحياة اليومية . إن دفع الحياة اليومية وتحجيزها فى إطار أسلام دينى لا يمكن أن يستوعب ما يجد فى المجتمع من تطورات فكرية وأجتماعية وأقتصادية لأنه سيحد إنطلاقة كل منهما وهذا مما نراه الان من تخلف المجتمعات الأسلامية وتأخرها فكيف يمكن تطبيق شريعة وقوانين طبقت فى المجتمعات القبلية فى عالم اليوم . وأثبتت الأيام والسنوات منذ تقنين الشريعة الأسلامية وحتى اليوم أنها لا تصلح لحماية الأقباط حسب نصوصها فمنذ تطبيقها لم يقبض أو حتى يسجن مسلم واحد قتل مسيحى لأنه حسب قوانين هذه الشريعة أعطت الحق لأى مسلم بقتل الأقباط وتحليل دمهم وإستحلال وأغتصاب نساؤهم وسرقة اموالهم والإستيلاء على أراضي ,ويحتاج دستور مصر إلى عمليات ترقيع وإنقاذ من الهلهلة والتمزق لأن بنودة تتعارض وتضارب وتناقض فأساس الدستور المصرى هو أساس علمانى ديمقراطى يعتمد على القانون الفرنسى الذى أساس مبادئة حرية الفرد وتساويه فى الحقوق والواجبات مع الآخرين , وعندما وضع مسلمى مصر فى المادة الثانية من دستور مصر أن الشربعة الأسلامية هى المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع تعارضت هذه المادة مع بنوده الأخرى التى كانت موجوده أصلاً وتحولت دولة مصر بالمادة الثانية إلى دولة إسلامية , والدولة الأسلامية توجه كل مواردها إلى نشر الأسلام سواء أكان سلماً أم حرباً والقرآن والشريعة السلامية لم يترك للدولة الأسلامية خيار آخر, ولتنفيذ هذا الغرض تتحول الدولة إلى دولة ديكتاتورية وهذا ما رأيناه فى حكم السادات الذى قنن الشريعة الأسلامية . وتعارضت وتضاربت وتناقضت المادة الثانية من دستور مصر مع نص المادة 40 من أن المواطنين لدى القانون سواء وهم متساوون فى الحقوق والواجبات العامة لا تمييز بينهم فى ذلك بسبب الجنس أو الأصل أو اللغة أو الدين أو العقيدة -ولكن المادة الثانية سحبت حق المواطنة من الأقباط أما النساء المسلمات فليس لهن نفس حقوق الرجال وتعارضت وتضاربت وتناقضت المادة الثانية من دستور مصر مع نص المادة رقم 46 التى تكفل الدولة حرية العقيدة وحرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية .وليس هناك تساوى بين الأقباط والمسلمين فى ممارسة عقيدتهم وشعائرهم وفى مجال الأحوال الشخصية للمسيحيين يقولون أن أهل الكتاب يخضعون فى أمور أحوالهم الشخصية لشرائع ملتهم وقد أستقر على ذلك رأى فقهاء الشريعة السلامية منذ أقدم العصور نزولاً على ما ورد فى فى الكتاب والسنة ولكن الواضح تماماً أن محاكم الأحوال الشخصية منذ تقنين الشريعة ألسلامية وحتى اليوم لا تسير حسب المبادئ التى يقولون عنها وهناك تجاوزات لا حصر لها فى هذه المحاكم . أما عن قولهم أن المادة الثانية من دستور مصر قالت أن الشريعة الأسلامية هى المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع ولم تقل هى المصدر الوحيد للتشريع , لا يهم الأقباط فى شئ لأننا نعرف المسلمين جيداً لقد طبقوا فعلاً الشريعة الأسلامية نصاً وروحاً .. حتى قوانين الحدود التى تغنوا فى السابق بأنه لا يطبقونها أصبحوا يطبقونها فعلاً فهم يقتلون المتنصرين ويقولون أنهم قانوناً يعتبرونهم أموات ومن يقتلهم لا يحاكم لأنه كيف لأن المتنصر ميت فى نظر قانون الشريعة الأسلامية . أما مسألة أنه لا يوجد نصوص للمسائل المدنية والمعاملات المالية فى الأنجيل وتطبيق نصوص الشريعة السلامية فى هذه الأمور لا يضر بالأقباط , نقول مهلاً يا قوم لا تأتى بشريعة إسلامية تذل القباط وتتعارض مع حقوق النسان وتقول انكم ليس عندكم شريعة , لقد ازلتم كل القوانين العلمانية السابقة التى توفر الكرامة والمساواة الحقيقية لتضعوا القبط فى درجة العبيد . لقد فوجئنا أن يكون الأسلام دين الدولة أى أنه ألغى أو تناسى وجود الدين المسيحى السابق للأسلام فى تواجده على أرض مصر أنه نوع من أنواع التعنت والعنجهية العربية , إن هذا التعبير لا يعتبر تعبير مجازى لأنه بهذا يريد المسلمون فرض دينهم على القلية المسيحية فلا وجود للمسيحية فى القانون ولا وجود لهم على أرض الواقع فعلاً إن المسيحيين يكالبون بتغيير الماده الثانية من الدستور لأنها سحبت منهم حقوق التساوى مع المسلمين هذه المادة اغفلت وجود مواطنين من اصل البلد لهم حقوق ولهم دين مختلف يجب أن يراعى فى نصوص الدستور . إن القوانين الأتية التى يتشدق بها المسلمون فى مصر قوانين عفاً عليها الزمن يخرجونها عندما لا يجدون شيئاً يستدون عليه بإختصار شديد أنه لا يوجد قانون عندهم إلا قانون الشريعة الإسلامية المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع ونحن نوردها هنا حتى يكون للقارئ فكرة عن مدى حضارة القوانين القديمة بالنسبة لدستور اليوم :- صدر القانون 462 لسنة 1955 حيث أكدت النادة الاسبعة منه أن أى مسألة تختص الحوال الشخصية يترتب عليها تطبيق القانون الدينى عليها وهو الشريعة الإسلامية بالنسبة للمسلمين والشرائع الدبنبة الأخرى بالنسبة لأتباعها بالأضافة إلى ما قضت به محكمة النقض فى حكم لها بتاريخ 21/6/1934م فى الطعن رقم 40 س3 جزء رقم 2 ص 454 فى مجموعة القواعد القانونية التى قررتها محكمة النقض إذ ذكر الحكم : " أن المقصود بالأحوال الشخصية هو مجموعة ما يتميز به ألإنسان من غيره من الصفات الطبيعية أو العائلية التى رتب القانون عليها أثراً قانونياً فى حياته الأجتماعية ككونه انسان ذكراً أو أنثى أوأو كونه زوجاً أو مطلقاً أو أيناً شرعياً أو كونه كامل الأهلية أو ناقصاً لصغر سنه أو عته أو جنون أو كونه مطلق ألهلية أو مقيدها بسبب أسبابها القانونية , أما الأمور المتعلقة بالمسائل المالية فكلها بحسب الأصل من الأحوال العيشية وإذن الوقف أو الهبة أو الوصية أو النفقات على إختلاف أنواعها ومناشئها من الأحوال القيمية ولكن المشرع المصرى وجد أن الوقف والهبة والوصية وكلها من عقود التبرعات تقوم غالباً على فكرة المندوب إليه وبأنه يلجأ هذا إلى إعتبارها من قبل مسائل الأحوال الشخصية كما يخرجها من إختصاص المحاكم المدنية التى ليس من نظامها النظر فى المسائل التى تحوى عنصراً دينياً ذا أثر فى تقرير حكمها على أيه جهه من جهات الأحوال الشخصية غذا نظرت فى شئ مما تختص به تلك العقود فأن نظرها فيه بالبداهه مشروط بإتباع الأنظمة المقررة قانوناً لطبيعة الأموال الموقوفة والموهوبة والموصى بها " * *نتابع*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*المادة الثانية فى دستور السادات تقول 

 " الشريعة الإسلامية هى المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع " *​
*
طبقت الشريعة الإسلامية فى مصر على الأقباط هذه الشربعة لا تعامل الناس سواسية لأن منبعها القرآن والوثيقة العمرية وغيرها من الوثائق التى أبتدعها نظام المحتل الإسلامى العربى فى القديم وجعل بها الناس طبقات المسلم العربى وخير أمته فى عنجهية يعتبر الآخرين أقل وادنى منه فى المواطنة والمسلم يعتبر الدولة مرعى لأسلامة وعروبته يغرف منها ما يشاء ويختلس منها ما يراه مناسباً له ولحياته هذه الشريعة تعتبر مال الدولة مال ظلم وليس من اموال المسلمين ونحن هنا لا نتكلم عن الإسلام ولكننا نتكلم عما يفعله قانون لإسلامى وتأثيرة على مصر واقتصاد مصرنتكلم عن مصر ودولة مصر واموال مصر التى هى حق لكل المصريين نحافظ عليها لأنها وجودنا وكياننا وثروة أولادنا فإذا بددناها اليوم فماذا يحدث غداً لقد مضى عهد الفتوحات الإسلامية وكسب الرزق بالسيف اليوم هو يوم العقل والإختراعات ليس عصر السلب والنهب والأنفال وغيرها .. كما أنه هناك عدة ديانات فى الدولة يجب مراعاة كل منها بالتساوى ليس لأن الأكثرية مسلمة فتفرض رايها ودينها وشرعها على الآخرين الذين منهم الأقباط اصحاب الأرض الحقيقيين الأصليين ليس هذا منطق أنسانى أو حتى يمكن ان يقترب من وضع حضارى وللموضوع بقية ومن الغريب ان ينص قانون دولة تتكلم العربية على قانون الدولة الرسمى هو اللغة العربية فدولة مثل فرنسا لا يمكن أن ينص دستورها على أن تكون الفرنسية هى لغة الدولة الرسمى , هذا النص أدخل لأنه ما ذال يشعر المسلم فى مصر أن مصر ليست ارضه ويجب أن يتكلم الناس العربية حتى تصير الأرض تتكلم العربية ايضاً*

*تطور غزو الديانة الإسلامية وتشريعها على الدستور فى مصر  وأحتلالها المادة الثانية فيه وهزيمة حرية العقيدة 

 موقع دين والشريعة وحرية العقيدة فى دستور مصر لسنة 1923 م*
*
فى سنة 1923 صدر دستور 1923م عندما اصدر الملك أمرا ملكياً برقم 42 لسنة 1923 فى 19 ابريل لسنة 1923م .. وقد تم نشرة بالوقائع المصرية بالعدد رقم 42 فى 20 ابريل لسنة 1923م وبعد إلغاء الدستور الصادر 1930 اعيد العمل بهذا الدستور بالأمر الملكى رقم 70 لسنة 1930م نصت المادة الثالثة من دستور مصر 1923م فى ذلك الوقت أن المصريين لدى القانون سواء متساوون فى الحقوق والواجبات لا تمييز بينهم بسبب الأصل أواللغة أو الدين وإليهم وحدهم تسند الوظائف المدنية والعسكرية أى ان هذا الدستور كان أكثر حضارة بالرغم من الفارق الزمنى بينهما فليست هناك تفرقة بسبب أى عامل تفرقة 

 ------------
 وتنص المادة الرابعة عشرة فى دستور 1923معلى أن  حرية الإعتقاد مطلقة  ومعنى ذلك حرية أقامة الشعائر الدينية وحرية ممارسة العقيدة 
 -------------- 

وتنص المادة الثالة عشر فى دستور 1923م على أن تحمى الدولة القيام بشعائر الدين والعقائد طبقاً للعادات المرعية فى الديار المصرية على أن لا يخل ذلك بالنظام ولا ينافى الأداب تعود المسلمون على مضايقة الأقباط اثناء إقامة شعائرهم الدينية بالقاء الطوب أو الماء القذر أو إفتعال مشاجرات مع الأقباط إمعاناً فى إذلالهم ومعنى العبارة السابقة هو أن حرية إقامة بالشعائر الدينية لمختلف الديانان مكفولة بالدستور وعلى الدولة أن تحمى هذه الإحتفالات , واصحاب هذه الديانان هم المسلمين والمسيحيين واليهود . تنص المادة 25 من الدستور على أنه لا يصدر قانون إلا إذا اقره البرلمان وصدق عليه الملك ولأن الدستور ينص على مراعاة شعور الديان فلا يمكن أن يصدر قانون يخالف الشريعة افسلامية وخاصة ان عضو مجلس الشيوخ سواء اكان منتخباً أو معينا ( بالفقرة الثانية) أن يكون واحداً من الطبقات التالية من كبار العلماء والرؤساء الروحيين ( الدينيين) بعد ان عددت الطبقات المختلفة 

 =============*

*
موقع دين والشريعة وحرية العقيدة فى دستور مصر لسنة1930 م فى سنة 1930 م صدر دستور مصر بالأمر الملكى رقم 70 لسنة 1930 كما تم نشرة بالوقائع المصرية فى عددها 98 الصادر فى 23م10/1930م ليطبق بدلاً من دستور 1930م صت المادة الثالثة من دستور مصر 1930م فى ذلك الوقت أن المصريين لدى القانون سواء متساوون فى الحقوق والواجبات لا تمييز بينهم بسبب الأصل أواللغة أو الدين وإليهم وحدهم تسند الوظائف المدنية والعسكرية أى ان هذا الدستور كان أكثر حضارة بالرغم من الفارق الزمنى بينهما فليست هناك تفرقة بسبب أى عامل تفرقة وقد اخذت هذه المادة من دستور 1923م وبهذا يصبح هاذين الدستورين اكثر حضارة من دستور السادات. وتنص المادة الثالة عشر فى دستور 1930م على أن تحمى الدولة القيام بشعائر الدين والعقائد طبقاً للعادات المرعية فى الديار المصرية على أن لا يخل ذلك بالنظام ولا ينافى الأداب وهذا النص ماخوذ من الدستور السابق أيضاً كما أستعيرت الماة 78 ولكنها اصبحت برقم 76 فى هذا الدستور على شروط أختيار او أنتخاب مجلس الشيوخ والطبقات التى يؤخذ منها وبعد ان عددت الطبقات ذكر هيئة كبار العلماء والرؤساء الروحيين . فى 30/11/1943م صدر الأمر الملكى برقم 67 بالغاء العمل بدستور سنة 1930 م ولم يعمل بهذا الدستور غير أربع سنوات فقط وذلك فى الفترة الواقعة بين 30/10/1930 حتى 30/11/1934م 

 ===========*

* موقع الدين والشريعة وحرية العقيدة فى دستور مصر لسنة1953 م فى 23 يوليو 1953م قام الضباط الأحرار بالثورة وقام انور السادات محمد انور السادات بإعلان الثورة فى 26 يوليو 1952م صدر الأمر الملكى رقم 65 لسنة 1952م وقد تنازل الملك فاروق بالتنازل عن العرش للأمير أحمد فؤاد فى 10/11/1953م أصدر اللواء /أ.ح محمد نجيب القائد العام للقوات المسلحة وبصفته رئيس حركة الجيش التى اطاحت بالملك إعلان الدستور المؤقت وقد اعلن إسقاط أعظم دستور عرفته مصر وهو دستور 1923م وقد نشر الإعلان الدستورى فى الوقائع المصرية فى العدد 12 الذى صدر بتاريخ 10/11/1953م تنص المادة الثانية أن المصريين لدى القانون سواء لهم نفس الحقوق وعليهم نفس الواجبات وبدأ الإنهيار منذ مولد ثورة الضباط الأحرار بالتعامل الوحشى وإذلال الشعب كلة إلا انهم رفعوا من اهم ما فى هذا قانون دستور 1923م من تساوى فئات المجتمع أمام القانون وأسقطت هذه المادة أنه لا تفرقة بسبب الجنس واللغة أو الدين وعدم التساوى فى الحقوق والواجبات بين المسلمين والمسيحيين . أما المادة الرابعة نصت أن حرية العقيدة مطلقة وتحمى الدولة حرية القيام بشعائر الأديان والعقائد طبقاً للعادات على ألا يخل ذلك النظام العام ولا ينافى الآداب النص السابق موجود فى دستور 1923م ويوجد ايضاً فى دستور 1930 ولكنه موجود فى نصيين منفصلين 

 ===========*

*
موقع الدين والشريعة وحرية العقيدة فى دستور مصر لسنة1958 م فى 5/3/1958م صدر دستور الوحدة ونشر فى الجريدة الرسمية فى العدد الأول فى 13 مارس 1958م وكان ذلك بعد الأتفاق على الوحدة بين مصر وسوريا بين الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر عن مصر والرئيس شكرى القوتلى عن سوريا فى المادة السابعة نص قال أن المواطنون لدى القانون متساوون فى الحقوق والواجبات العامة لا تمييز بينهم بسبب الجنس والأصل أو اللغة أو الدين أو العقيدة وهنا تظهر الحقيقة المرة وهى أن الإسلام يظهر فى البداية بجمع الأقليات تحت واجهه العدالة والحرية وأطلاق الشعائر لجميع الديان والملل وبعد ذلك ينقض عليهم إنقضاض الذئاب على الحملان , هذا النص إختفى جزء كبير منه فى الدستور السابق ولو أمتدت الوحده مع سوريا لأختفت هذه المادة تماماً بعد فترة - تمسكن حتى تتمكن أختفى من دستور الوحدة الذى وضع سنة 1958 م النص الذى يطلق حرية اقامة الشعائر الدينية وان الدولة تحمى حرية اقامة الشعائر الدينية . وقد قالوا أنه لم يتم وضع هذا القانون على أساس ما قررته التشريعات السابقة فى الأقليمين السورى والمصرى ولكن هذه العذار وغيرها تبين مدى مكر القائمين على التشريع فى سحب المواطنة فى وقت مناسب وترك الأقليات بدون سند قانونى يحميهم من وحشية الإسلام .

 ===========*


*موقع الدين والشريعة وحرية العقيدة فى دستور مصر لسنة1964 م عمل بالدستور فى 26/3/1946 م فقد صدر دستور 1964 وطرح على الشعب للأستفتاء عليه وبعد الموافقة نشر فى الجريدة الرسمية العدد 69 فى 24/3/1964م نصت المادة الخامسة أن الإسلام دين الدولة واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية وهنا بدأ وجه الإسلام الحقيقى فى الظهور ولكن بقيت المادة 34 لتعمل توازن غير متكافئ والتى تنص على أن المواطنون لدى القانون متساوون فى الحقوق والواجبات العامة لا تمييز بينهم بسبب الجنس والأصل أو اللغة أو الدين أو العقيدة 

 ===========*


*موقع الدين والشريعة وحرية العقيدة فى دستور مصر لسنة1971 م صدر الدستور الدائم لجمهورية مصر العربية فى 11/9/1971م زمن محمد انور السادات الذى كان يرتب للقضاء على المسيحية فى مصر ونشر هذا فى الجريدة الرسمية فى 12/9/1971م نصت المادة الثانية على أن الإسلام دين الدولة واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية وأضاف ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية مصدر من مصادر التشريع المدة 40 نصت على أن المواطنون لدى القانون متساوون فى الحقوق والواجبات العامة لا تمييز بينهم بسبب الجنس والأصل أو اللغة أو الدين أو العقيدة المادة 46 من الدستور نصت على أن حرية العقيدة مطلقة وتحمى الدولة حرية القيام بشعائر الأديان والعقائد طبقاً للعادات على ألا يخل ذلك النظام العام ولا ينافى الآداب تم الأستفتاء على دستور 1971م وأعلنت النتيجة فى 12/9/1971م وكانت نسبة الإستفتاء 99,982% ============*

*
موقع الدين والشريعة وحرية العقيدة فى دستور مصر لسنة1980 م الدستور الغير حضارى هذا الدستور الغير الحضارى الذى ارجع مصر مئات السنين إلى الوراء واثبت فشله منذ تطبيقة وحتى الآن لم يراعى ما بين 7-10 مليون مسيحى فى مصر هذه المادة سلبت حقوق المواطنة منهم وجعلهم فى درجة مواطنة ثانية لقد طبقت قوانين الشريعة وسلبت حرية العقيدة لأن الإسلام لا يؤمن بدين آخر بجانبة واليوم يعانى شعبنا القبطى من آثار هذه الشريعة فالمسلمون اليوم يقتلون الأقباط بدون معاقبة كما حدث فى الكشح ويغتصبون بناتنا ويرهبوهم ويطالبنا الآباء بإعلان أن المسلم فلان الفلانى خطف أبنته بدون ان يتحرك الأمن لأن الشريعة افسلامية تجيز خطف الزميات وتطول قائمة افجرام الإسلامى فى شعبنا بسبب الشريعة الإسلامية التى تشرع الإجرام وتجعله قانوناً باسم الله . فى عام تقدم بعض أعضاء مجلس الشعب طلبات لتعديل بعض مواد الدستور الصادر فى 1971م وذلك فى 16يوليو 1979م وهذه الطلبات الثلاثة هى :- الطلب الأول مقدم من العضو السيد عبد البارى سليمان بطلب موقع عليه من أكثر من ثلث أعضاء المجلس لتعديل المادة الثانية من الدستور الطلب الثانى تقدمت به العضوة فايدة كامل بطلب موقع عليه من أكثر من ثلث أعضاء المجلس بتعديل المادة 77. الطلب الثالث من العضو ممتاز نصار لتعديل المواد 1,4,5 وكذلك أضافة مواد لأنشاء مدلس الشورى وتحديد أختصاصاته وكذلك أضافة وتعديل بعض المواد الخاصة بنظام الصحافة كسلطة شعبية رابعة الطلب الأول المقدم من العضو عبد البارى سليمان لتعديل المادة الثانية من الدستور الصادر فى 1971م موقع عليه حوالى 150 عضو لتغيير نص المادة الثانية وذلك طبقاً لنص المادة 189 من الدستور والتى تنص على ان يكون تعديل الدستور بطلب من رئيس الجمهورية أو أكثر من ثلث أعضاء المجلس من " الإسلام دين الدولة واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية مصدر للنشريع " .. إلـــى " لإسلام دين الدولة واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية المصدر الرئيسى للنشريع " ويلاحظ إضافة ال + مصدر وأضافة رئيسى .. *
*
وفى 18/7/1979 أصدر مجلس الشعب قرار بتشكيل لجنة التعديل برئاسة د/صوفى أبو طالب رئيس المجلس وعضوية الأعضاء السبعة عشر الاتى اسماؤهم :-

 1- حافظ بدوى رئيس لجنة الشئون الدستورية والتشريعية 

 2- د/ محمد محجوب رئيس لجنة الشئون الدينية والأجتماعية والأوقاف .

 3- د/ سهير القلماوى رئيس لجنة الثقافة والأعلام والسياحة

 4- د/ محمد كامل ليلة

 5- مهندس ابراهيم شكرى

 6- ألبرت برسوم سلامة 7- ممتاز نصار

 8- ألفت كامل

 9- عبد البارى سليمان 

 10- مختار هانى 

 11- د/ مصطفى السعيد

 12- كمال الشاذلى 

 13 مختار عبد الحميد ابو عيش 

 14 عطية ابو سريع 

 15 - جبريل محمد 

 16- \/طلبه عويضة

 17- أسماعيل أبو زيد

وعقدت اللجنة إجتماعاتها فى وسط هلوسة دينية لم تجد من يوقفها لمصلحة مصر وشعب مصر وقدمت عدة أقتراحات تضمن بعضها التأكيد على ضرورة الأعتماد على الشريعة الأسلامية فى وضع تشريعات وتضمن بعضها الاخر التأكيد على تطبيق الشريعة السلامية .. وأستعرضت اللجنة هذه الأقتراحات وكذلك أقتراحات أخرى تلقتها وتبين لها بعد الدراسة أن اللجنة تقر بتغيير المادة بالشكل السابق ذكره , وأكره المسيحيين فى مصر على الخضوع ذلاً وقهراً لشريعة الأحتلال الأسلامى الشريعة العنصرية بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*وزارة الأوقاف فى حكومة مصر تصرف على خمسة مليون مسلم وليس بها قبطى واحد *​


*
نشرت جريدة أخبار مصر التى تصدر فى أستراليا خبراً فى باب "قالت لى العصفورة" بتاريخ 15/2/2006م بعنوان " موظفين وزارة الأوقاف الغلابة " قالت فيه : " علمت العصفورة من خلال نقد وجهه النائب البرلمانى د/ السيد عطية الفيومى إلى وزارة الأوقاف , أن الوزارة بها خمسة ونصف مليون موظف على مستوى الجمهورية وهم المشايخ والمقرئين والموظفين بالوزارة والمساجد المنتشرة فى مصر , وأن لهم مستشفى خاص يسمى مستشفى الدعاة , ولهم أيضاً معاش فى نهاية الخدمة كأى موظف آخر فى الدولة .. ولهم مساكن خاصة تبنى لهم خصيصاً لشرائها إذا أرادوا , وإذا لم يريدوا فإن لهم مساكن بالإيجار تؤجر لهم لمدى الحياة ولا يستطيع احداً إخراجهم منها . 

 أما النقد الموجه من النائب البرلمانى د/ السيد عطية الفيومى هو أن هؤلاء الغلابة الملايين من موظفى وزارة الأوقاف بالرعم من هذه الإستثناءات التى لا يستطيع أحد فى الدولة الحصول على مثلها إلا من كان فى الجيش أو البوليس لا تكـــفى ويريدون المزيد " 

 والقارئ العزيز عليه أن يستنتج أن وزاره بها خمسة ملايين مسلم ونصف لا يوجد بينهم موظف مسيحى قبطى واحد فى الوقت الذى أستولت فيه الحكومة على أوقاف المسيحيين والكنيسة القبطية وظلت تجنى أرباحها عشرات السنين . 



* 


*استيلاء الدولة على أملاك الأقباط بعد الثورة وأوقاف واملاك الكنيسة القبطية*​

*
فى الوقت الذى يدفع فيه المسيحى القبطى الضرائب مثل المسلم تصرف فى مصر الدولة على الدين الإسلامى والجامع الأزهر والمؤسسات الدينية الإسلامية أكثر من مليار جنية مصرى من الخزينة العامة للدولة , ولم يكتفى النظام الجمهورى منذ ثورة 23 يوليو 1952 م بذلك بل أنه أستولى على الأوقاف القبطية التى تعتبر مصدر دخل للكنيسة القبطية وأستمرت الكنيسة القبطية تعتمد فى دخلها على تبرعات الأقباط بالقرش والتعريفة لمدة أكثر من ثلاثة عقود متوالية وعندما قررت الدولة إعادة هذه الأوقاف لم تصرف إلى الكنيسة القبطية حق إستغلالها هذه المدة كما أنها لم تعيدها كاملة حتى يكون هناك إذلالا وتصغبراً وطلباً وإلحاحا مستمرا من الأقباط لإعادة أملاكهم فيما يعرف فى الأدب الشعبى العربى الإسلامى بمسمار جحا .*

*وقد قام جمال عبد الناصر بنزع ملكية أراضي أوقاف البطريركية والأديرة القبطية وتم توزيعها على الفلاحين المسلمين بنسبة 99% فيما أطلق عليه بالإصلاح الزراعى . وكان هذا أمرا لا يتفق مع القانون حيث أنه أستولى على أرض كبار الملاك ولكن أوقاف الأديرة والكنائس عبارة عن تخصيصات دينية الطابع وفي الغالب يكون مصدرها وصية تتيح امكانية صيانة أحد الأديرة والحفاظ عليه أو تمويل أعمال خيرية معينة أو مصروفات تشغيل رجال الدين . كما أن ممتلكات البطريركية لا تشكل أملاكا لشخص معين وأموالها انما هي في خدمة لملايين من أقباط مصر . 
 وعلى سبيل المثال فقد صودرت من أوقاف دير الأنبا أنطونيوس بمركز ناصر بني سويف ما يقرب من 850 فدان . *

*ومن وجهة نظر أخرى نجد أن هناك تحيزاً بين تعامل الحكومة تجاه الوقفين فقانون توزيع الأراضي الزراعية لم يطبق على الأوقاف الاسلامية مثلما طبق على الأوقاف المسيحية . 

 وفضلا عن ذلك فان تطبيق هذا القانون على أوقاف الأقباط وحدهم قد ألحق الضرر بالخدمة المسيحية الدينية كما ألحق الضرر بالمنتفعين من تلك الخدمات مثل فقراء الأقباط . كما أدى الى افقار المسيحيين الأغنياء لصالح المسلمين الفقراء*

*مشكلة الأوقاف ( الأراضى والعقارات ) التى أوقفت لصالح الكنيسة والمسيحيين والتى أستولى عليها حكم الجمهوريات الأسلامية فى مصر من المشكلات الأساسية بين الدولة والأقباط وقد صدرت قوانين فى عهد الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك لحل هذه المشكلة ولكن مع وجود الشريعة الأسلامية كمادة من مواد الدستور فى مصر وكذلك وجود العقلية المسلمة أرجعت الحكومة بعض الأراضى وأستولت على بعض اراضى الأوقاف بالخداع الأسلامى الذى شبعنا منه طوال 1435 سنة من الحكم الأسلامى لمصر , وأننى شخصياً أشكر السيد الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك على إرجاع جزء من هذه الأوقاف .*

*وأننى أتمنى أن يكون للقانون روح القانون ولا ينحنى لعقل المتلاعب بمعنى أنه إذا كان الأتفاق قد تم على أن تقوم هيئة الأوقاف المصرية بفحص ملفات الأوقاف القبطية وإذا كانت النصوص غير محددة بجهه الوقف يقسم الوقف القبطى بين المسلمين والمسيحيين فالأقباط أيضاً لهم حق الأطلاع على ملفات الأوقاف الأسلامية فإذا كان النص غير محدد بأسم الجهه فالأقباط لهم حق فى أقتسام الأوقاف الأسلامية أيضاً عملاً بالمبدأ القائل أفعل هذه ولا تترك تلك وإلا فلماذا تأخذ نصف أوقافنا بهذه الحجة !! *

*كما أن الدولة قد حصلت ريع وإيحار هذه الأوقاف طيلة هذه السنين فلماذا لا تردها إلي الأقباط ؟ *​
*
كنت أسافر إلى عملى مستخدماً القطار من القاهرة إلى بنها وفى بعض الأحيان إلى الزقازيق وكان القطار يقف فى بعض الأحيان على بلدة أسمها الجديدة وأشار صديقى المسيحى إلى أرض وقال : أن هذه الأرض ومساحتها فدانين أوقفها مسيحى للصرف على العلماء وقالت الحكومة وقضاة الظلم أنه ليس فى المسيحية علماء وأن فى الأسلام علماء وأخذوا الأرض وبنوا عليها معهد أزهرى" والسؤال الآن هل يعقل أن يتبرع مسيحى لعلماء الأسلام الذين اذلوا جدوده ؟ ألا يوجد علماء فى العلم أم أن العلماء هم الذبن يكتشفوا الشريعة الأسلامية فقط هذا هو الفكر الأسلامى العقيم عندما يستولى على ممتلكات القبط .

 بدأت مشكلة الأوقاف القبطية منذ قيام الثورة منذ عام 1953 م حيث أستولت حكومة الثورة المسلمين على الأوقاف القبطية وتركت الكنيسة القبطية تعيش على التبرعات التى تجمع من الشعب بالقرش والتعريفة , وفى نفس الوقت كانت حكومة الجمهورية الأسلامية برئاسة جمال عبد الناصر تصرف على الأزهر من الضرائب التى يدفع فيها الأقباط حصتهم إذاً فليس هناك أمام حكومة الجمهوريات الأسلامية تساوى بين القبط والمسلمين فى المواطنة !

 والأمر الشديد الغرابة أنه لم تصرف الحكومة ريع هذه الأراضى طوال فترة أستيلاء هذه الأراضى للكنيسة القبطية لأنه قد بدأ الحكومة المصرية برئاسة الرئيس حسنى مبارك فى أعادتها وأراضى الأوقاف القبطية تتكون من أراضى زراعية موقوفة .. وعقارات موقوفة لهيئة الأوقاف القبطية . *

*نتابع*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*معنى الوقف فى الفقة الأسلامى *​

*
الوقف هو منع التصرف فى رقبة العين التى يمكن الأنتفاع بها مع بقاء ريعها للمنفعة .. وجعل المنفعة لجهه الوقف وهى غالباً لجهات البر والخير ويقول الشيخ أبو زهرة فى كتابة محاضرات فى الوقف الأسلامى يعتمد على قول محمد صاحب الشريعة الأسلامية : " إذا مات ابن آدم أنقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث صدقة جارية أو علم ينتفع بع أو ولد صالح يدعو له " 

 وأكد فقهاء الحنابلة أن : " الملكية فى الوقف تنقل إلى الموقوف إليهم ولكنها ملكية لا تجيز البيع وتفيد فقط الأنتفاع 

 والأمام مالك يقول أن : " الملكية لا تخرج عن ملك الواقف ومما تقدم فأن الوقف ينتقل إلى الموقوف إليهم ولكنها لا تجيز البيع "*


*بداية مشكلة الأوقاف القبطية *​

*
ألغت الحكومة الأسلامية الأوقاف الأهلية فى عام 1953 م .. وفى نفس الوقت أستبقت الأوقاف الخيرية وأنصبة الخيرات فى الأوقاف الأهلية المصرية , وقامت الحكومة بأنشاء 

 هيئة الأوقاف المصرية التابعة لوزارة الأوقاف لتدبير الأوقاف الأسلامية وذلك طبقاً للقانون 247 لسنة 1953 م 

 المعدل بالقانون 264 لسنة 1959 م .

 وأنشأت هيئة الأوقاف القبطية وذلك طبقاً للقانون رقم 264 لسنة 1960 للأشراف وتدبير وأدارة الأوقاف القبطية 

 وطبقاً لهذا القانون فى المادة الثانية تنشأ هيئة أسمها هيئة أوقاف الأقباط الأرثوذكس تكون لها الشخصية الأعتبارية 

نصت المادة الأولى على : " أنه يستثنى من احكام القانون رقم 152 لستة 1957 م الخاص بتنظيم أستبدال الأراضى الزراعية الموقوفة على جهات البر ويستثنى من ذلك بطريركية القباط الأرثوذكس والمطرانيات والأديرة والكنائس وجهات التعليم القبطية الأرثوذكسية المتعلقة بهم وذلك فيما لا يتجاوز مائتين فدان لكل جهة من الجهات الموقوف عليها ومائتى فدان من الأراضى البور " .

نصت المادة الثالثة من القانون رقم 152 لستة 1957 م على : " أن يدير هيئة الأوقاف القبطية مجلس إدارة يشكل من بطريرك الأقباط الأرثوذكس من ذوى الخبرة يعينون بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية يناء على ترشيح البطريرك للأعضاء ويرأس إجتماعات مجلس الأدارة من ينيبه البطريرك من المطارنة , فإذا حضر البطريرك الأجتماع كانت له الرئاسة 

 وبناء على ما سبق صدر قرار جمهورى رقم 1433 لسنة 1960 م بتشكيل أول مجلس إدارة للأوقاف القبطية وكيفية إدارتها بالأشراف على جميع الأوقاف من أطيان وعقارات ومحاسبة القائمين على إدارتها ومصروفاتها ولها فى سبيل ذلك أن تضع النظم التى تراها كفيلة بحسن إدارة الأوقاف وضبط حساباتها وصيانة أموالها وكذلك توزيع ريع الأطيان الموقوفة على الجهات الموقوفه عليها بحسب الإحتياجات الحقيقية لتحقيق أغراضها وقد نص القرار الجمهورى على أن رئيس الهيئة هو الذى يمثلها قانوناً وتصدر قرارات مجلس الأدارة بأغلبية أصوات الحاضرين وإذا تساوت الأصوات رجح الجانب الذى فيه الرئيس . *

*اللائحة الداخلية لهيئة الأوقاف القبطية*​
*
وكان من الضرورى إصدار لائحة عمل لهذه الهيئة ففى 20 سبتمبر 1960 م أصدر هيئة الوقاف القبطية لائحة داخلية بكيفية عمل هذه الهيئة وكيفية الإدارة وتم تعديلها بقرارى مجلس إدارة هيئة الأوقاف بجلستى 6 يوليو 1972 م , 13 ديسمبر 1977 م وهى لازمة لتحديد كيفية أنعقاد الجلسات وأدارة الجلسات وأختصاصات رئيس المجلس وسكرتير المجلس ولجان المجلس .. وقد تقرر عمل لجنة دائمة تحت أسم لجنة الشئون الزراعية بحيث تدون سجلات وتقوم بعمل بيانات مساحتها وموقعها والجهة الموقوفة عليها ومستندات وقفها .. كما تقرر إنشاء لجنة أخرىلنفس العمل وأسمها لجنة العقارات لحصر جميع أوقاف العقارات المبنية وأراضى البناء وتدوينها فى سجلات بهدف تجميعها وبيان مقدارها ومواقعها ومساحتها والجهة الموقوفة عليها وأسانيد وقفها والحصول على صور رسمية منها .. وتقرر تشكيل لجنة مالية لمحاسبة نظار الأوقاف وبحث ودراسة المشروعات الهامة لأستثمار أموال الهيئة .. وأنشاء جهاز للمحاسبة لمراجعة حسابات الأديرة والأوقاف .. وإنشاء لجنة للشئون القانونية لبحث المشاكل القانونية وحصر الدعاوى القضائية المرفوعة من جهات الوقف والمرفوعة عليها .. وإذا أمكن بحث التسويات الودية والتحكيم والتصالح .

 ثم صدرت لائحة اخرى للمالية لهيئة اوقاف الأقباط الأرثوذكس بتاريخ 30/ 10 /1986 م لتحديد موارد الهيئة والأديرة والأطيان الموقوفة وتحديد مصروفات الهيئة سواء أجور وتأمينات إجتماعسة أو مصروفات عامة وإعداد الحسابات الختامية للهيئة والأديرة والأوقاف .*


*إستيلاء الهيئة العامة للأوقاف المصرية التابعة لوزارة الأوقاف الإسلامية على الأوقاف القبطية *​ 

*
أستولت الهيئة العامة للأوقاف المصرية التابعة لوزارة الأوقاف على الأوقاف القبطية أى أن المسلمين أستولوا على الأوقاف القبطية ولم تصرف ريعها وفقاً للشروط الواقفبن لصرفها المختلفة التى تشمل أوجه البر والأديرة والكنائس حسب شروط الوقفية مما أستلزم رفع الطعن رقم 52 لسنة 1959 م قضائية أحوال شخصية من البابا شنودة بطريرك الأقباط الأرثوذكس والأنبا دوماديوس أسقف الجيزة ضد وزير الأوقاف وهيئة الوقاف المصرية الذين استولوا على أوقاف القبط للمطالبة بتسليم هيئة الأوقاف المصرية ووزارة الأوقاف القبطية التى أستولوا عليها بدون وجه حق وتسليمها إلى هيئة الأوقاف القبطية للأشراف عليها وفقاً لشروط الواقفين لصرفها .

 وقد صدر حكم محكمة النقض فى عام 1989 م باحقية هيئة الأوقاف القبطية للأشراف على هذه الأوقاف وضرورة تسليمها لها وقد نوهت على القرار الصادر من السيد رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 80 لسنة 1971 الخاص بأنشاء هيئة الوقاف وتختص بأدارة واستثمار أموال الأوقاف وما جاء فى البند الأول أنه يستثنى من احكام القانون رقم 152 لستة 1957 م الخاص بتنظيم أستبدال الأراضى الزراعية الموقوفة على جهات البر ويستثنى من ذلك بطريركية الأقباط الأرثوذكس والمطرانيات والأديرة والكنائس وجهات التعليم القبطية الأرثوذكسية المتعلقة *

*نتابع*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*م ينفذ حكم المحكمة ولم ينفذ قرار رئيس الجمهورية طوال فترة الخمسينيات والستينات والسبعينيات والثمانينيات .*​


*بداية حل مشكلة الأوقاف القبطية جزئيا *

*
فى صباح 7 يناير عيد الميلاد عام 1996 م زار د/ محمود حمدى زقزوق وزير الأوقاف الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية للتهنئة بعيد الميلاد وحدث نقاش بين الجالسين برئاسة قداسة البابا شنودة ووزير الأوقاف حول ضرورة إعادة الأوقاف القبطية لهيئة الأوقاف القبطية التى أغتصبتها هيئة الأوقاف المصرية وقد وعد وزير الأوقاف بفتح ملف الأوقاف القبطية وضرورة فحص مستندات الأوقاف واعادة الأوقاف القبطية وعرض وزير الأوقاف على السيد الرئيس مبارك وقد امر سيادتة بإعادة الأوقاف المغتصبة إلى مستحقيها أى إعادة الأمر إلى نصابة .. وعلى هذا قدم البابا شنودة طلباً لوزير الوقاف لأعادة الأوقاف القبطية لهيئة الأوقاف القبطية وبناء على ذلك صدر قرار جمهورى رقم 33 بتشكيل لجنة مشتركة من ممثلى هيئة الأوقاف المصرية ومن ممثلى هيئة الأوقاف القبطية لبحث المشاكل المتعلقة بالأوقاف التى أستولت عليها هيئة الأوقاف المصرية وذلك بعد صدور قرار رئيس الوزراء بتاريخ 22/ 6/ 1996 م بتشكيل لجنة مشتركة وهم :-

 أولاً ممثلى هيئة الوقاف المصرية : 

 الأستاذ / مصطفى عبد الفتاح محمد - رئيس هيئة الأوقاف المصرية 

 الأستاذ / ملك محمود مصطفى - وكيل وزارة لشئون الأوقاف والبر 

 لأستاذ / سعيد مصطفى سليمان - وكيل الوزترة للملكية العقارية بالهيئة 

 لأستاذ / محمد ضياء الدين حسين - مستشار قانونى

 لأستاذ / عبد الرحيم الكروى - مستشار الملكية العقارية

 لأستاذ / حسين سيد حسنى - مدير أدارة القضايا

 ثانياً : ممثلى هيئة ألوقاف القبطية 

 نيافة الأنبا اثناسيوس - مطران بنى سويف 

 نيافة الأنبا بيشوى - مطران دمياط وكفر الشيخ 

 نيافة الأنبا فيلبس - مطران الدقهلية 

 اللواء مهندس توفيق أسحق - سكرتير هيئة الوقاف القبطية 

 الأستاذ فايق فهبم - المحامى 

 المهندس يوسف أنطوان سيدهم - عضو المجلس الملى العام 

 الأستاذ فكرى حبيب - المحامى وعضو المجلس الملى العام 

أجتمع ممثلى الهيئتين أول مرة بتاريخ 28 سبتمبر 1996 م بديوان عام هيئة الوقاف المصرية بالدقى أما الأجتماع الثانى فكان فى 23 أكتوبر 1996 م بمقر الكاتدرائية المرقصية بالعباسية وقابلت الهيئتين قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث الذى شكرهم على عملهم فى أعادة الأوقاف إلى مستحقيها .. وبدات الهيئتين بفحص المستندات المقدمة من هيئة ألوقاف القبطية وتم الأتفاق على بحث مستندات الأراضى الزراعية وغيرها :- 

 أستحقاق هيئة الأوقاف القبطية على 15سهم و11قيراط و 1474فدان موجودة فى 15 محافظة هى : القليوبية - الشرقية - المنوفية - الغربية - الدقهلية - البحيرة - كفر الشيخ - الجيزة - الفيوم - بنى سويف - المنيا - أسيوط - سوهاج - قنا - أسوان . 

 ستحقاق هيئة الأوقاف القبطية على لعقارات واراضى فضاء عبارة عن 8 عقارات فى : القاهرة والمحلة الكبرى والجيزة والأسكندرية والمنيا وسوهاج وبهجورة بقنا 

 ستحقاق هيئة الأوقاف القبطية على على 4 أراضى فضاء وحوش وذلك فى : المحلة الكبرى والأسماعيلية واسيوط وبهجورة بقنا*


*الأقباط يفقدون نصف الأراضى والعقارات التى أوقفت الأقباط على أوجه البر ويفقدون الأراضى التى أوقفت على المدارس والمستشفيات القبطية التى استولت عليها الحكومة وتديرها الآن *​


*ا- موعد ومكان أجتماع اللجنة هو هيئة الأوقاف القبطية 

ب- بعد فحص مستندات الأراضى الزراعية تبين أنه يوجد مساحة 20 سهم و 5 قيراط و332 فدان ليست تحت سيطرة هيئة ألوقاف المصرية ولكنها تحت سيطرة الإصلاح الزراعى وطبعاً هذا موضوع آخر تذل به الحكومة فى مصر القباط حتى للحصول على أراضيهم المغتصبة 

 والباقى من الأوقاف التى طلبتها هيئة الأوقاف القبطية وتحت تصرف هيئة الوقاف المصرية 

 كانت مساحتها 19 سهم و 5 قيراط و 1143 فدان 

وقال الكاتب د/ نبيل لوقا بباوى فى كتاب مشاكل الأقباط ص 75 أنه بعد تم الأتفاق على تشكيل لجنة من هيئة الأوقاف المصرية وهيئة الأوقاف القبطية والهيئة العامة للأصلاح الزراعى لفحص المستندات التى تتصرف فيها هيئة الصلاح الزراعى ومساحتها 20 سهم و5 قيراط و 332 فدان .. لم يتم تحديد اللجنة حتى الآن لحين الموجودة الإنتهاء من فحص المستندات للأراضى الزراعية والعقارات التى تحت تصرف الهيئة العامة للأصلاح الزراعى*


*الشروط التى وضعتها الحكومة المصرية لإغتصاب بعض اراضى الأوقاف القبطية *​

*
لجات الحكومة المصرية للضغط على ممثلى هيئة الأوقاف القبطية لأخذ بعض الأراضى من الأقباط بدعوى عدم وجود نصوص محددة تحدد جهه الوقف فهى تقسم بين المسلمين والمسيحيين ولكن كان من الأفضل أن يقال أنه إذا لم يوجد نص يحدد أن الذى اوقف الوقف قد حدد أنه للمسلمين يسلم الوقف للأقباط عملاً بوجود النية بوقفه للجهه المسيحية وإلا أنه يجب فحص جميع الوقفيات التى أوقفها المسلمون وإذا كان مستندات وقفياتهم لم تحدد جهه الوقف فتقسم كما قسمت أوقاف المسيحيين أفعلوا هذه ولا تتركوا تلك .. ياحكومة اللف والدوران 

 لجات الحكومة المصرية للضغط على ممثلى هيئة الأوقاف القبطية لأخذ بعض الأراضى من الأقباط بدعوى أنه إذا كانت مستندات الوقف ليست محدده للبر للمسيحيين ولم تحدد جهة محددة فإنه يقسم مناصفة بين هيئة الأوقاف المصرية للصرف على المسلمين وهيئة الأوقاف القبطية للصرف المسيحيين . 

لجات الحكومة المصرية للضغط على ممثلى هيئة الأوقاف القبطية لأخذ بعض الأراضى من الأقباط أنه إذا كانت مستندات الوقف لمدرسة لا بد من تقديم مستندات هذه المدرسة أنها تحت إشراف الكنيسة وقالت الحكومة أنه إذا كانت المدرسة تخضع للأشراف الفنى والمالى والإدارى لوزارة التربية والتعليم فإن الوقف يسلم لهبئة الأوقاف المصرية لصرف الوقف لصالح وزارة التربية والتعليم وهكذا ضاع وقف مسيحى أوقف أرضة ليصرف على مدرسة يديرها أقباط مسيحيين أو مستشفى يديرها مسيحيين .

 إذا كانت مستندات الوقف تحدد الصرف بنسب معينة لفقراء المسيحيين وفقراء المسلمين يلتزم بهذه النسبة 

 إذا كانت مستندات الوقف أوقفها القبطى للصرف على مقابر المسيحيين تسلم لهيئة الأوقاف القبطية *


*اللجنة المشكلة هى العائق *​

*
لم تنعقد اللجنة منذ 1999م حتى عام 2001م أى لمدة 3 سنين بسبب تكوين اللجنة التى نصت عليه قانون تكوينها لأنها كونت بالأسماء وليست بالوظائف فقد توفى رئيس اللجنة الأستاذ / مصطفى عبد الفتاح محمد رئيس هيئة الأوقاف .. وخروج بعض أعضاء اللجنة إلى المعاش .. زكذلك حدث فى لجنة هيئة الوقاف القبطية فقد توفى نيافة الأنبا اثناسيوس مطران بنى سويف ووفاة نيافة الأنبا فيلبس مطران الدقهلية ومرض ووفاة فايق فهيم المحامى *


* الأراضى التى رجعت إلى هيئة الأوقاف القبطية *​
*
 فدان    -     قيراط    -    أسهم                 -                   الموضوع 
 1474  -   11   -   15       -      المساحة التى طالبت بها هيئة الأوقاف القبطية  
 776   -    1   -    23      -       مساحة الأراضى التى أعيدت لجهة الأوقاف القبطية *


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*ألأراضى التى رجعت إلى هيئة الأوقاف القبطية فى محافظة القليوبية *

*
 فدان    -     قيراط         -     أسهم         -       الموضوع 

 18   -      1     -      10     -      المساحة التى طالبت بها هيئة الأوقاف القبطية  
 13   -    4      -       4      -      مساحة الأراضى التى أعيدت لجهة الأوقاف القبطية 
 2    -     1      -      9      -     الأراضى الموقوفة للبر وسيأخذ نصفها المسلمين   
 2    -     19     -     21     -      الأراضى التابعة لهيئة الصلاح الزراعى ولم ترجع للأقباط *


*ألأراضى التى رجعت إلى هيئة الأوقاف القبطية فى محافظة الشرقية*

*
 166- 21 - 13  المساحة التى طالبت بها هيئة الأوقاف القبطية  
 26-  19-  1   مساحة الأراضى التى أعيدت لجهة الأوقاف القبطية 
140- 2 - 12 الأراضى التابعة لهيئة الصلاح الزراعى ولم ترجع للأقباط وأستولت عليها الحكومة المصرية بحكم قضائى وصدر حكم نهائى فيها *


*ألأراضى التى رجعت إلى هيئة الأوقاف القبطية فى محافظة المنوفية*

*
 94 - 15 7 -  المساحة التى طالبت بها هيئة الأوقاف القبطية  
 82 - 8    مساحة الأراضى التى أعيدت لجهة الأوقاف القبطية 
 10 -  4 -  7 الأراضى الموقوفة للبر وسيأخذ نصفها المسلمين   
 2  -  10-   16 الأراضى التابعة لهيئة الصلاح الزراعى ولم ترجع للأقباط *



*ألأراضى التى رجعت إلى هيئة الأوقاف القبطية فى محافظة الغربية*
*
 206 -   3  - 23 المساحة التى طالبت بها هيئة الأوقاف القبطية  
 47 -  18-   2 مساحة الأراضى التى أعيدت لجهة الأوقاف القبطية 
 158-  9 -  21 الأراضى التابعة لهيئة الصلاح الزراعى ولم ترجع للأقباط *


*ألأراضى التى رجعت إلى هيئة الأوقاف القبطية فى محافظة الدقهلية*


*128-  20 - 6 المساحة التى طالبت بها هيئة الأوقاف القبطية  
 79 - 7-  18 مساحة الأراضى التى أعيدت لجهة الأوقاف القبطية 
 38 - 17-  20 الأراضى الموقوفة للبر وسيأخذ نصفها المسلمين   
 10 - 18 - 16 الأراضى التابعة لهيئة الصلاح الزراعى ولم ترجع للأقباط *

*
 ألأراضى التى رجعت إلى هيئة الأوقاف القبطية فى محافظة كفر الشيخ*

*12-  6 - 9 المساحة التى طالبت بها هيئة الأوقاف القبطية  
 8 - 16 - 19 مساحة الأراضى التى أعيدت لجهة الأوقاف القبطية 
 8 - 2 14-  الأراضى الموقوفة للبر وسيأخذ نصفها المسلمين   
 - 11 - الأراضى التابعة لهيئة الصلاح الزراعى ولم ترجع للأقباط *


*ألأراضى التى رجعت إلى هيئة الأوقاف القبطية فى محافظة الجيزة*

*12-  2 - المساحة التى طالبت بها هيئة الأوقاف القبطية  
 12-  2 - مساحة الأراضى التى أعيدت لجهة الأوقاف القبطية* 


*ألأراضى التى رجعت إلى هيئة الأوقاف القبطية فى محافظة الفيوم*

*10- 12 - المساحة التى طالبت بها هيئة الأوقاف القبطية  
 10 -12 - مساحة الأراضى التى أعيدت لجهة الأوقاف القبطية *


*ألأراضى التى رجعت إلى هيئة الأوقاف القبطية فى محافظة بنى سويف*
*
 177 -5 16- المساحة التى طالبت بها هيئة الأوقاف القبطية  
 24- 11- 9 مساحة الأراضى التى أعيدت لجهة الأوقاف القبطية 
 15- 11- 22 الأراضى التابعة لهيئة الصلاح الزراعى ولم ترجع للأقباط *



*ألأراضى التى رجعت إلى هيئة الأوقاف القبطية فى محافظة المنيا*

 162*- 7 -18 المساحة التى طالبت بها هيئة الأوقاف القبطية  
 65- 15- 11 مساحة الأراضى التى أعيدت لجهة الأوقاف القبطية 
 17 - 5- 19 الأراضى الموقوفة للبر وسيأخذ نصفها المسلمين   
 - 6 - 22 الأراضى التابعة لهيئة الصلاح الزراعى ولم ترجع للأقباط 
 79 - 3 14-  وهنا يجب أن نقف عند محافظة المنيا حيث قرية الكشح المساحة المقابلة تقول الحكومة انها لم تفحص ونترك الخبر بدون تعليق 
*


*ألأراضى التى رجعت إلى هيئة الأوقاف القبطية فى محافظة أسيوط*

*
 130- 7 - 18- المساحة التى طالبت بها هيئة الأوقاف القبطية  
 81 -23- 22 مساحة الأراضى التى أعيدت لجهة الأوقاف القبطية 
 23 - 13 - 12 الأراضى الموقوفة للبر وسيأخذ نصفها المسلمين   
 20-  11-  14 الأراضى التابعة لهيئة الصلاح الزراعى ولم ترجع للأقباط 
4 - 6- 18 وهنا يجب أن نقف عند محافظة أسيوط حيث العصابات الأسلامية التى هاجمت الحكومة فى 1981م المساحة المقابلة تقول الحكومة انها لم تفحص ونترك الخبر بدون تعليق * 



*ألأراضى التى رجعت إلى هيئة الأوقاف القبطية فى محافظة سوهاج*

*192 - 12 - المساحة التى طالبت بها هيئة الأوقاف القبطية  
 39-  12 - 4 مساحة الأراضى التى أعيدت لجهة الأوقاف القبطية 
 122 - 12 - 8 الأراضى التابعة لهيئة الصلاح الزراعى ولم ترجع للأقباط 
30 - 12 وهنا يجب أن نقف عند محافظة سوهاج حيث العصابات الأسلامية التى هاجمت الحكومة فى 1981م المساحة المقابلة تقول الحكومة انها لم تفحص ونترك الخبر بدون تعليق *



*ألأراضى التى رجعت إلى هيئة الأوقاف القبطية فى محافظة قنا*
*
 107 - 9 2 المساحة التى طالبت بها هيئة الأوقاف القبطية  
 80-   2 2 مساحة الأراضى التى أعيدت لجهة الأوقاف القبطية 
 2 - 13 - الأراضى الموقوفة للبر وسيأخذ نصفها المسلمين   
 5 - 22 - 9 الأراضى التابعة لهيئة الصلاح الزراعى ولم ترجع للأقباط 
18 -20 - 9 وهنا يجب أن نقف عند محافظة قنا حيث العصابات الأسلامية التى هاجمت الحكومة فى 1981م المساحة المقابلة تقول الحكومة انها لم تفحص ونترك الخبر بدون تعليق 
* 

*ألأراضى التى رجعت إلى هيئة الأوقاف القبطية فى محافظة أسوان*
*
 20 - - المساحة التى طالبت بها هيئة الأوقاف القبطية  
 20 - - مساحة الأراضى التى أعيدت لجهة الأوقاف القبطية*


*العقارات التى أوقفها الأقباط والتى تطالب بها هيئة الأوقاف*
*
 أثنتى عشر عقار العقارات التى طالبت بها هيئة الأوقاف القبطية 
 العقار رقم 22 شارع 23 يوليو المحلة محافظة الغربية

 العقار 10 حارة الكنيسة بالجيزة

 عقار بناحية قرية بهجورة محاقظة قنا مساحته 300ذراع

 أرض فضاء حولها سور بناحية بهجورة قنا مساحتها 2,240

 عقار بالمنيا شارع الجديد مساحته 2,257

 أرض فضاء مساحتها 2,201 م شارع الصالحية قسم ثانى الأسماعيلية
 العقارات الموقوفة التى سلمت لهيئة الأوقاف القبطية 
 أرض فضاء بشارع بحر الملاح مساحتها 2,150 بندر المحلة الكبرى 

 العقار رقم 14 شارع غالى بالظاهر القاهرة 

 العقار رقم 16 شارع الجمهورية أسيوط 

 أرض فضاء رقم 14 شارع الإمام مالك قسم العطارين الإسكندرية 

 العقار رقم 11 شارع حوران قسم العظارين الإسكندرية 
 العقارات الموقوفة التى لم تسلم لهيئة الأوقاف القبطية حتى الآن . * 
*

أخذناها من كتاب مشاكل الأقباط فى مصر وحلولها - د/ نبيل لوقا بباوى (3) وهناك تحفظ على هذه الجداول حيث أنه فيما يبدو أن بعض المعلومات الموجودة فى الكتاب كتبت بتوجيه حكومى وقد اوردناها دليل على الحياد التام فى مصادر معلوماتنا لتسجيل ماذا فعلت حكومات الجمهوريات الإسلامية المتعاقبة فى إذلال الأقباط وهذا هو المصدر الوحيد الذى صادفته ولم يرد أى تعليق يذكر من بطريركية الأقباط الأرثوذكس كما أنه لم يصدر كتاب مسيحى قبطى عن موضوع الأوقاف القبطية وكان من الممكن أن يكون تعليق بطريركية الأقباط مفيداً إذا أمدتنا بالمعلومات طوال 50 سنة بدلاً من الصمت الرهيب عن ذكر هذا الموضوع حتى يصبخ موضوع الأوقاف كاملاً .. كما أن مصدر معلوماتنا عن الأوقاف القبطية من الكتاب السابق كتب سنة 2001 م ولم نعرف ماذا تم فى الأراضى التى أحتفظ بها ألأصلاح الزراعى بعد هذا التاريخ .

*

*نتابع*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*بيانات رسمية من المقر الباباوى للأقباط الأرثوذكس عن الأوقاف القبطية التى استولت عليها الحكومة *​ 


*
 أرسل المقر الباباوى بأرض الأنبا رويس بالقاهرة البيان التالى إلى رؤساء الصحف : 

 السادة الفاضل / رؤساء التحرير 

 تحية طيبة مع صادق الدعاء وبعد .. 

الأمل التنبيه والإعلان بأن قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا السكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية سيعقد مؤتمراً صحفياً الساعة العاشرة صباح يوم الربعاء 23/6//1999 م بالمقر الباباوى بالأنبا رويس - العباسية , وذلك عن الأوقاف القبطية التى تم استردادها حتى ألان .

 مع خالص الدعاء بالتوفيق - 21/6/1999م توقيع الأنبا يؤنس الأسقف العام وسكرتير قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث يوم 21 /6/1999م*

*

 وقد اجتمعت اللجنة المشتركة ومثلها عن هيئة الوقاف المصرية : 

 1 - مصطفى عبد الفتاح محمد - رئيس مجلس الإدارة . 

 2 - سيد مصطفى سليمان - رئيس الملكية العقارية . 

 3 - حسن سيد حسن - مدير القضايا . 

 4 - المستشار / مصطفى أبو عيشة - مستشار الهيئة . 

 5 - سيد حنفى - مدير عام مركز المعلومات . 

 6 - إبتسام خليل محمد - مدير مكتب رئيس مجلس الإدارة . 

 7 - ناريمان صلاح الدين محمد - مركز المعلومات والتوثيق . 

 وعن هيئة الوقاف القبطية : 

 1 - الأنبا اثناسيوس مطران بنى سويف . 

 2 - اللواء مهندس / عبده اسحق . 

 3 - فائق فهيم عوض الله - المحامى . 

 وفيما يلى موجز لقاء اللجنة المشتركة بخصوص الوقاف القبطية :*


* - صدر قرار اللجنة المشتركة للأوقاف بتاريخ 20/1/1997 م لتسليم المساحات الآتية :* 
*
 فدان قيراط  سهم  الموضوع  
 58 - 4 - وقف دير السريان بالمنوفية  
 48-  8 - وقف القمص غطاس بشارة بمحافظة قنا  
 5 -  11 - وقف إبراهيم تادرس مطر بالفيوم طبقاً لحكم قضائى  
 111 -  23 - تم أستلامهم  *

*
 2 - ثم صدر قرار اللجنة المشتركة بتاريخ 6/5/1998 م وأعتمدت من السيد وزير الأوقاف بتاريخ 7/5/1998 م بتسليم مساحة *


*
 أولا : محافظة سوهاج -  وقف الخواجة زكى سرجيوس 

 وقف المرحوم جورجى مشرقى 


 ثانياً : محافظة الغربية 

 وقف إسحق يعقوب 

 وقف غبريال فرج يوسف 

 وقف الست لوسيه بنت حنا مسيحة 

 ثالثا : محافظة بنى سويف 

 وقف لإسرائيل برسوم 

 رابعا : محافظة الجيزة 

 وقف المرحوم خليل ابراهيم حنا 

 خامسا : محافظة الفيوم 

 وقف السيدة وحيدة تادرس 

 سادساً : محافظة اسوان 

 وقف الجمعية الخيرية القبطية بأسوان 


 سابعاً : محافظة المنوفية 

 وقف سليمان سليمان 

 وقف مريم أبراهيم غطاس 

 وقف القس سعد حبشى منضور 

 وقف المرحوم حنا صليب حساة 

 وقف كنورة القمص مرقص 

 وقف الست رومة تادرس 

 وقف الست بانة حنا غبريال 

 ثامنا : محافظة القليوبية 

 وقف المرحوم شرقاوى عبد الملك 


 تاسعا : محافظة الشرقية 

 وقف المرحوم عبد الملك سعد 

 وقف المرحوم عبد الملك حلمى 


 عاشراً : محافظة البحيرة 

 وقف المرحوم ميخائيل منقريوس 

 حادى عشر : محافظة الدقهلية 

 وقف القس يوسف موسى بن يوسف

 وقف الست ستوته برهومة شحاتة 

 وقف المرحومة نجيب ديمترى مطر

 وقف المرحومة فواسينا جرجس 

 385 فدان - جملـــة ما صدر قرار تسليمة هو مســــــــــــــــــاحة 

 696 فدان -  سيتم بحث باقى الوقاف القبطية فى الجلسات المقبلة بعد دراسة الحجج الخاصة بها وقدرها 

 321     الأوقاف القبطية التى ذكرت أنها لا تدار بمعرفة هيئة الوقاف المصرية سيتم بحثها  
 يوجد عدد 13 عقاراً وأرض فضاء لم يتم تسليمها لهيئة الوقاف القبطية وأرجئ البحث فيها لجلسات مقبلة  *

* يمكنك مراجعة كافة هذه البيانات مع بيانات المقر الباباوى فى هذا الموقع :-*

http://www.copticpope.org/modules.ph...ticle&artid=19


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*كيف يتعامل النظام الجمهورى الذى تبنى الإسلام وقداسة البابا شنودة بطريرك الأقباط الأرثوذكس ؟*​

*
 الأسباب التى أدت إلى تحديد إقامة بابا الأقباط فى الدير أيام حكم الرئيس محمد أنور السادات (سبتمبر) 1981*

*وحين اتخذ السادات قرارًا باعتقال أكثر من ألف وخمسمائة من قيادات مصر الدينية والسياسية في الخامس من سبتمبر 1981م كان البابا شنودة أحد الذين تضمنهم القرار، ولكن في شكل تحفظ في أحد الأديرة حدد رئيس الجمهورية في أيلول (سبتمبر) 1981 م محمد أنور السادات إقامة البابا القبطى شنودة الثالث فى أحد أحد أديرة وادى النطرون وأحاط الدير بقوات أمن الدولة ومنع أى أحد من زيارته وكانت تهمة الرئيس المصري الراحل أنور السادات بالتورّط في إشعال فتنة طائفية بدون وجود دليل واحد على ذلك وقام بتعيين لجنة من الأساقفة لأدارة البطريركية وهذا الأمر لم يكن قانونياً سواء بالنسبة لقوانين الدولة أو حتى قوانين الكنيسة ، ونتيجة لتبني الرئيس السياسة ألإسلامية الإرهابية اغتالت العصابات الإسلامية التى أنشأها السادات وفي الشهر التالي ظهر كذب الرئيس المتوفى على شاشات التلفزيون عندما قتلتهً العصابات الإسلامية فى حادث المنصة الشهير برصاص أولاده المسلمين كما كان إعتاد هو نفسه تسميتهم . *



*وإعتكافة فى المرة الثانية نتيجة لأغتصاب وخطف فتيات القبط ونسائهم فى عصر الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك *

*
للمرّة الثانية يعتكف بطريرك الأقباط الارثوذكس والكرازة المرقسيّة في مصر الأنبا شنودة الثالث في أحد الاديرة بسبب مشاكل الطائفة مع الدّولة. فمن "الخطّ الهمايوني" الذى تطبقة الحكومة فى مصر لمنع بناء أو ترميم الكنائس الى التهميش السياسي والإجتماعي ، جملة تراكمات بلغت ذروتها مع موجة اعتناق فتيات وسيّدات قبطيات الإسلام في ظروف غامضة إنتهت بتجمع ألاف الآقباط فى فناء الكاتدرائية القبطية بعد إختفاء زوجه كاهن قبطى فى البحيرة فى ظروف غامضة , وقالت وسائل الإعلام الحكومية أنها أعتنقت الإسلام وقد جرى العرف فى مصر عرض هذه الحالات على كاهن فى جلسة تسمى جلسة نصح وإرشاد فإذاَ أصرّت السيدة على الإسلام يرفع الأمر الى الأزهر 

ولما لم تعرض فشك الأقباط عندئذ أن فى الأمر جريمة خاصة أن إنتشار إختطاف فتيات القبط قد إنتشر بصورة مخيفة مما أدى إلى تجمعهم بالكاتدرائية 

 وجاء اعتكاف الأنبا شنودة نتيجة تأخّر الجهات الأمنية في تسليم المرأة الى الكنيسة بعد أن وعدوه عدة مرات . 

أما من جهة السيدة قسطنطين فقد سلمت لجلسة "النّصح والإرشاد" مع المسؤولين في الكنيسة القبطية، وأحاطوا المبنى بقوات الأمن وقد أعلنت الكنيسة أن السيدة كانت تحت تأثير مخدر قوى وبعد أن أستردت وعيها سلّمت الى النيابة العامّة حيث أقرّت بتمسّكها بإيمانها المسيحي وقالت : أننى ولدت مسيحية وعشت مسيحية وسأموت مسيحية " ، وصرفها وكيل النيابة فذهبت عقب ذلك مباشرة الى دير الأنبا بيشوي في وادي النطرون حيث يقيم الأنبا شنودة حاليا*


http://www.alkalema.net/persecuate/persecuate8.htm


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*الإضطهاد ومناصب الدولة*​


*
تنص الشريعة الإسلامية على المطبقة فى مصر على ألا يكون هناك رئيساً غير مسلم على مسلم ولما كانت الهلوسة الدينية الإسلامية هى السائدة فى التعامل الحكومى فقد قل تعيين مسيحيين فى مناصب هامة أو رئيسية طيلة حكم هذا النظام الذى إستمر حوالى 50 سنة , ويرجع وجود قلة من الوزراء الأقباط إلى نوع من سياسة التقية الإسلامية ليظهر النظام أمام دول العالم على أنه عادل , ولكن حينما نقوم بدراسة نسبة الوزراء المسيحيين إلى المسلمين التى تقل كثيراً عن نسبتهم الفعلية فى البلاد وتزوير تعداد السكان المسيحيين فى مصر من قبل الدولة حتى لا يطالبوا بنسبة فى وظائف الحكومة الأمر الذى هو ضد شريعتهم الإسلامية . * 
*
واشنطن العاصمة (15/1/2004) - منعت الحكومة المصرية اى قبطى من المناصب الخارجية الدبلوماسية فى حركة التعيين هذا الأسبوع. تتضمن الوظائف الجديدة مناصب دبلوماسية مختلفة، كسفراء و وزراء خارجية. لم يُمنح اى منصب لمصري مسيحي من ضمن ٦٠ وظيفة تم تعيينها فى الثاني عشر من يناير ٢٠٠٤.
 غياب الأقباط على وجه التحديد من القائمة الطويلة لدى مسؤولي الحكومة، تظهر إستمرار وقفة الحكومة العنصرية. لقد أكد قرار التعيين مسؤول رئاسي قضائي مشيراً على موافقة الرئيس مبارك على حركات التعيين. من ضمن 60 ترقية، 17 مسؤول تمت ترقيتهم لدرجة سفير مفوض، ٤٠ لدرجة سفير، و ٣ لدرجة وزير مفوَّض. و مُنحت كل التعيينات فقط لمسلمين.
 بالرغم من ان الأقباط يشكلون ١٥٪ على الأقل من التعداد، و لكنهم يحصلون على تمثيل حكومي ضئيل او منعدم. الدائرة الدبلوماسية هي واحدة من المجالات العديدة التي يتم فى إستبعاد الأقباط. علاوة على ذلك، يُستبعد الأقباط من مناصب حكومية حساسة بالإضافة إلى المناصب الزعامة السياسية فى ارجاء الدولة.
 والبيانات التالية لبعض القرارات الجمهورية بالتعيين والتى تحيزت للمسلمين بشكل واضح *

*‏للأمور‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يلتحق‏ ‏المسلمون‏ ‏والمسيحيون‏ ‏بشتي‏ ‏قطاعات‏ ‏العمل‏ ‏ويترقون‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏بنسب‏ ‏تتناسب‏ ‏مع‏ ‏التركيبة‏ ‏السكانية‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏تختلف‏ ‏عنها‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏في‏ ‏الحيز‏ ‏المعقول‏ ‏الممكن‏ ‏تفسيره‏...‏إذن‏ ‏ما‏ ‏السبب‏ ‏وراء‏ ‏ندرة‏ -‏أو‏ ‏عدم‏- ‏وجود‏ ‏أقباط‏ ‏في‏ ‏المناصب‏ ‏العليا‏ ‏بالدولة‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏الوظائف‏ ‏القيادية‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏الكثير‏ ‏من‏ ‏قطاعات‏ ‏التعيينات؟‏...‏لا‏ ‏يستقيم‏ ‏أن‏ ‏نقول‏ ‏إن‏ ‏الأقباط‏ ‏أقل‏ ‏ذكاء‏ ‏من‏ ‏إخوتهم‏ ‏المسلمين‏,‏أو‏ ‏أقل‏ ‏إخلاصا‏ ‏وكفاءة‏ ‏وإتقانا‏ ‏للعمل‏...‏إذن‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏خلل‏ ‏يلزم‏ ‏الاعتراف‏ ‏به‏ ‏والعمل‏ ‏علي‏ ‏تداركه‏...‏وهذه‏ ‏أمثلة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الخلل‏:‏
 ‏** ‏القرار‏ ‏الجمهوري‏ ‏رقم‏ 36 ‏لسنة‏ 2005 -‏صادر‏ ‏في‏ 15 ‏يناير‏- ‏بتعيين‏ ‏معاوني‏ ‏النيابة‏ ‏العامة‏,‏ويشمل‏ ‏القرار‏ 174 ‏مواطنا‏ ‏منهم‏ ‏اثنان‏ ‏من‏ ‏المسيحيين‏ ‏بنسبة‏ 1.15%.‏
 ‏** ‏القرار‏ ‏الجمهوري‏ ‏رقم‏ 51 ‏لسنة‏ 2005 -‏صادر‏ ‏في‏ 31 ‏يناير‏- ‏بتعيين‏ ‏مندوبين‏ ‏بمجلس‏ ‏الدولة‏ ‏ويشمل‏ ‏القرار‏ 146 ‏مواطنا‏ ‏منهم‏ ‏اثنان‏ ‏من‏ ‏المسيحيين‏ ‏بنسبة‏ 1.37%.‏
 ‏** ‏القرار‏ ‏الجمهوري‏ ‏رقم‏ 61 ‏لسنة‏ 2005 -‏صادر‏ ‏في‏ 15 ‏فبراير‏- ‏بتعيين‏ ‏معاوني‏ ‏النيابة‏ ‏الإدارية‏ ‏ويشمل‏ ‏القرار‏ 174 ‏مواطنا‏ ‏ومواطنة‏ ‏منهم‏ ‏ثلاثة‏ ‏من‏ ‏المسيحيين‏ ‏بنسبة‏ 1.72%.‏
 ‏** ‏القرار‏ ‏الجمهوري‏ ‏رقم‏ 66 ‏لسنة‏ 2005 -‏صادر‏ ‏في‏ 15 ‏فبراير‏- ‏بتعيين‏ ‏معاوني‏ ‏النيابة‏ ‏العامة‏ ‏ويشمل‏ ‏القرار‏ 220 ‏مواطنا‏ ‏منهم‏ ‏ستة‏ ‏من‏ ‏المسيحيين‏ ‏بنسبة‏ 2.65%.‏
‏** ‏القرار‏ ‏الجمهوري‏ ‏رقم‏ 78 ‏لسنة‏ 2005 -‏صادر‏ ‏في‏ 27 ‏فبراير‏- ‏بتعيين‏ ‏مستشارين‏ ‏مساعدين‏ ‏من‏ ‏الفئة‏ (‏ب‏) ‏بمجلس‏ ‏الدولة‏ ‏ويشمل‏ ‏القرار‏ 188 ‏مواطنا‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏بينهم‏ ‏أي‏ ‏مسيحي‏ ‏بنسبة‏ ‏صفر‏%.‏
 ‏** ‏القرار‏ ‏الجمهوري‏ ‏رقم‏ 120 ‏لسنة‏ 2005 -‏صادر‏ ‏في‏ 12 ‏أبريل‏- ‏بتعيين‏ ‏مندوبين‏ ‏مساعدين‏ ‏بمجلس‏ ‏الدولة‏ ‏ويشمل‏ 37 ‏مواطنا‏ ‏منهم‏ ‏مسيحي‏ ‏واحد‏ ‏بنسبة‏ 2.7%.‏
 ‏** ‏القرار‏ ‏الجمهوري‏ ‏رقم‏ 262 ‏لسنة‏ 2005 -‏صادر‏ ‏في‏ 8 ‏أغسطس‏- ‏بتعيين‏ 35 ‏نائبا‏ ‏لرئيس‏ ‏مجلس‏ ‏الدولة‏ ‏و‏27 ‏وكيلا‏ ‏لمجلس‏ ‏الدولة‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏بينهم‏ ‏أي‏ ‏مسيحي‏ ‏بنسبة‏ ‏صفر‏%.‏
 ‏** ‏القرار‏ ‏الجمهوري‏ ‏رقم‏ 263 ‏لسنة‏ 2005 -‏صادر‏ ‏في‏ 8 ‏أغسطس‏- ‏بتعيين‏ 43 ‏مندوبا‏ ‏مساعدا‏ ‏بمجلس‏ ‏الدولة‏ ‏بينهم‏ ‏مسيحي‏ ‏واحد‏ ‏بنسبة‏ 2.33%.‏
 ‏** ‏القرار‏ ‏الجمهوري‏ ‏رقم‏ 264 ‏لسنة‏ 2005 -‏صادر‏ ‏في‏ 8 ‏أغسطس‏- ‏بتعيينات‏ ‏هيئة‏ ‏قضايا‏ ‏الدولة‏ ‏كالآتي‏:‏
 ‏13 ‏نائبا‏ ‏لرئيس‏ ‏الهيئة‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏بينهم‏ ‏أي‏ ‏مسيحي‏ ‏بنسبة‏ ‏صفر‏%.‏
 ‏57 ‏وكيلا‏ ‏للهيئة‏ ‏بينهم‏ ‏اثنان‏ ‏من‏ ‏المسيحيين‏ ‏بنسبة‏ 3.5%.‏
 ‏63 ‏مستشارا‏ ‏بينهم‏ ‏مسيحي‏ ‏واحد‏ ‏بنسبة‏ 1.59%.‏
 ‏71 ‏مستشارا‏ ‏مساعدا‏ ‏فئة‏ (‏أ‏) ‏بينهم‏ ‏مسيحي‏ ‏واحد‏ ‏بنسبة‏ 1.39%.‏
 ‏165 ‏مستشارا‏ ‏مساعدا‏ ‏فئة‏ (‏ب‏) ‏بينهم‏ ‏اثنان‏ ‏من‏ ‏المسيحيين‏ ‏بنسبة‏ 1.20%.‏
 ‏67 ‏نائبا‏ ‏بينهم‏ ‏اثنان‏ ‏من‏ ‏المسيحيين‏ ‏بنسبة‏ 2.99%.‏
 ‏105 ‏محامين‏ ‏بينهم‏ ‏أربعة‏ ‏من‏ ‏المسيحيين‏ ‏بنسبة‏ 3.80%.‏
 ‏107 ‏مندوبين‏ ‏بينهم‏ ‏اثنان‏ ‏من‏ ‏المسيحيين‏ ‏بنسبة‏ 1.87%.‏
 وبذلك‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏القرار‏ ‏قد‏ ‏شمل‏ ‏في‏ ‏جملته‏ 649 ‏مواطنا‏ ‏منهم‏ 14 ‏من‏ ‏المسيحيين‏ ‏بنسبة‏ 2.16%.‏
‏** ‏القرار‏ ‏الجمهوري‏ 274 ‏لسنة‏ 2005 -‏صادر‏ ‏في‏ 16 ‏أغسطس‏- ‏بتعيين‏ 61 ‏مستشارا‏ ‏مساعدا‏ ‏من‏ ‏الفئة‏ (‏أ‏) ‏بمجلس‏ ‏الدولة‏ ‏منهم‏ ‏اثنان‏ ‏من‏ ‏المسيحيين‏ ‏بنسبة‏ 3.3%.‏
 ‏*** ‏هذه‏ ‏العينة‏ ‏من‏ ‏القرارات‏ ‏الجمهورية‏ ‏تثبت‏ ‏أن‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏خللا‏ ‏في‏ ‏نصيب‏ ‏المسيحيين‏ ‏من‏ ‏التعيينات‏ ‏في‏ ‏الوظائف‏ ‏العامة‏ ‏يبدأ‏ ‏بنسب‏ ‏متدنية‏ ‏جدا‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تتناسب‏ ‏مع‏ ‏التواجد‏ ‏المتجانس‏ ‏لهم‏ ‏مع‏ ‏إخوتهم‏ ‏المسلمين‏ ‏في‏ ‏مراحل‏ ‏التعليم‏ ‏وقطاعات‏ ‏العمل‏ ‏بالدولة‏,‏وتقل‏ ‏تلك‏ ‏النسب‏ ‏كلما‏ ‏ارتقي‏ ‏المستوي‏ ‏الوظيفي‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏تصل‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏درجة‏ ‏الشح‏ ‏في‏ ‏المناصب‏ ‏العليا‏ ‏ثم‏ ‏تنعدم‏ ‏تماما‏ ‏في‏ ‏الوظائف‏ ‏القيادية‏...‏إذن‏ ‏ما‏ ‏العمل‏ ‏إزاء‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏الخلل‏ ‏وما‏ ‏السبيل‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏تداركه؟‏ ‏أليس‏ ‏بالاعتراف‏ ‏به‏ ‏وعلاجه‏ ‏بشكل‏ ‏مرحلي‏ ‏هادئ؟‏ ‏أم‏ ‏بالتنكر‏ ‏له‏ ‏ورفض‏ ‏الاعتراف‏ ‏به‏ ‏وتكرار‏ ‏التأكيد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏لا‏ ‏فرق‏ ‏بين‏ ‏مسلم‏ ‏ومسيحي؟‏!!‏
 لقد‏ ‏قامت‏ ‏الدولة‏ ‏بسن‏ ‏التشريعات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تكفل‏ ‏حق‏ ‏المعاقين‏ ‏في‏ ‏نصيب‏ ‏عادل‏ ‏من‏ ‏التعيينات‏ ‏في‏ ‏الوظائف‏ ‏الحكومية‏ ‏وقطاع‏ ‏الأعمال‏ ‏العام‏,‏حيث‏ ‏صدر‏ ‏القانون‏ ‏رقم‏ 39 ‏لسنة‏ 1975 ‏المعدل‏ ‏بالقانون‏ ‏رقم‏ 49 ‏لسنة‏ 1982 ‏مخصصا‏ ‏نسبة‏ 5% ‏من‏ ‏الوظائف‏ ‏في‏ ‏تلك‏ ‏القطاعات‏ ‏للمعوقين‏...‏والآن‏ ‏نتحدث‏ ‏في‏ ‏مرحلة‏ ‏الإصلاح‏ ‏عن‏ ‏تمكين‏ ‏المرأة‏ ‏والشباب‏ ‏وتخصيص‏ ‏نسب‏ ‏محددة‏ ‏لكل‏ ‏منهم‏ ‏للتأكيد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏دوره‏ ‏في‏ ‏مسيرة‏ ‏الإصلاح‏ ‏والتنمية‏...‏أي‏ ‏أننا‏ ‏نعرف‏ ‏جيدا‏ ‏كيف‏ ‏نرأب‏ ‏الصدع‏ ‏ونعالج‏ ‏الخلل‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏طال‏ ‏أي‏ ‏شريحة‏ ‏أصيلة‏ ‏في‏ ‏المجتمع‏,‏إذن‏ ‏لماذا‏ ‏التنكر‏ ‏لحقوق‏ ‏الأقباط‏ ‏ولماذا‏ ‏الإصرار‏ ‏علي‏ ‏عدم‏ ‏الاعتراف‏ ‏بهمومهم‏ ‏ومشاكلهم‏,‏والتقاعس‏ ‏عن‏ ‏علاجها؟‏ ‏أليس‏ ‏الأقباط‏ ‏مواطنين‏ ‏مصريين‏ ‏أبناء‏ ‏وبنات‏ ‏لهذا‏ ‏البلد؟‏ ‏لماذا‏ ‏يبح‏ ‏صوتهم‏ ‏من‏ ‏أجل‏ ‏وضع‏ ‏حد‏ ‏لمتاعبهم‏ ‏ومعاناتهم‏ ‏داخل‏ ‏بلدهم‏ ‏علي‏ ‏المائدة‏ ‏المصرية‏ ‏بلا‏ ‏مجيب؟‏ ‏فإذا‏ ‏حملوا‏ ‏متاعبهم‏ ‏ومعاناتهم‏ ‏لتداولها‏ ‏في‏ ‏الخارج‏ ‏كان‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏خيانة‏ ‏وتشويها‏ ‏لسمعة‏ ‏مصر؟‏!!‏ (راجع جريدة وطنى الصادرة - مقالة ليوسف سيدهم - بتاريخ 16/1//2005م العدد 2286 )
 .*
*نتابع*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*طوال فترة الحكم الجمهورى أى منذ قيام الثورة يوليو سنة 1952 م حتى اليوم *​

* 

 الأقباط -  المسلمون    م 
 10% - 12%  80% نسبه تعداد السكان 1 
 صفر% - 100%  حربة بناء دورة العبادة  2 
 صفر% - 100% مناصب المحافظين 3 
 صفر% - 100% رؤساء الجامعات وعمداء الكليات  4 
 صفر% - 100% منصب قواد الشرطة والجيش  5 
 صفر% - 100% رؤساء تحرير الصحف والمجلات  6 
 6,25% - 93,75%          المناصب الوزارية  7 
 0.40% -  99،60%      مناصب السفراء  8 
 1,30% - 98,70% أعضاء مجلس الشعب 9 
 1%  -   99% المناصب القضائية العليا  10 
 1% - 99% الالتحاق بكليات الشرطة والجيش  11*


*
التحركات الحكومية الأخيرة دليل قاطع على التمييز الرسمي تجاه الأقلية الدينية بمصر. ”لا نقبل ان تتخذ الحكومة هذا التصرف العنصري الواضح - و للأسف - المؤيد من الرئيس“ صرَّح مايكل منير، رئيس منظمة اقباط الولايات المتحدة.
 تأتي هذه القرارات فى الوقت الذي تتمادى فيه مصر فى رفض الإتهامات الموجهة إليها بالتواطؤ فى عمليات التهكم على حقوق الإنسان و عدم وجود ديمقراطية حقيقية. و إستطرد مايكل منير قائلاً: ”فى الوقت الذي تحرص فيه مصر على تقديم سجل نظيف عن حقوق الإنسان، تُعد هذه التعيينات تبايناً جسيماً و برهان قوي على عدم تولي الحكومة المصرية المسؤولية فى ضوء موقف حقوق الإنسان المنعدم بالبلاد“. وضع مصر الصوري بخصوص الديمقراطية و حقوق الإنسان اصبح دائماً على لسان المسؤولين. و مرات عديدة يسمع العالم بطول أناة ان مصر تحافظ على سجل حقوق الإنسان لديها نظيفاً، و لكن في الوقت ذاته تستمر فى التمييز بين مواطنيها. و ينتظر العالم ليرى إصلاح حقيقي فى معاملة الحكومة المصرية للأقلية القبطية. 
 إن حل مشاكل القباط ومعاناتهم فى مصر لا يخص القباط وحدهم بل يخص الوطن كله أى أنه يخص مصر مسلمين وأقباط لأنها تمس تجانسه وتمس سمعته لأن ما يحدث سوف يلوث الطبقة الحاكمه ويتهمهم بالعنصرية والنازية وهذا فى حد زاته سوف يدفع بمصر إلى حافة حرب مع دوله ما تريد السيطره فم الأولى الإتجاه إلى العدل والعلمانيه فى شكل الدوله وتركيبتها لأنه منذ عام 1911م حينما عقد المؤتمر القبطى فى أسيوط لبحث مشاكل ألقبط وحتى اليوم ما زالت مشاكل القباط تتزايد وتتفاقم لأن الحاكم لا يريد أن يسمع ويفهم . *


*إضطهاد الأقباط وعدم تشغيلهم فى المناصب الحكومية *​

*

هناك قصور فى المجتمع الإسلامى نجم عن تطبيق شريعته الإسلامية فقد وجد المسلمين أن شريحة كبيرة من المجتمع وضعت فى درجه مواطنة ثانية وخلقت جنساً عربياً نازياً يؤمن بعلو منزله الجنس العربى لأنه مؤمن بالأسلام ديناً , هذه الشريعة الإسلامية تقول : أنه لا ولاية من ذمى على مسلم " فنحن هنا إذاً أمام إضطهاد شامل هذا ألإضطهاد موجه لإبادة وتجويع الأقباط وإذلالهم فى بلادهم من جهه محتل إسلامى لا يؤمن بالمساواه بين اتباعه المسلمين وباقى فئات المجتمع وجعل الشريعة أساس الحكم العنصرى فى مصر . 

إن المشكلة ليس هو وجود وزراء او وكلاء وزارات لقد أصبح على القبطى أن يرفع شكواه إلى القضاء حتى يحصل على درجة وكيل وزارة تستمر فى المحاكم عدة سنوات وعندما يكسب قضيته ويحصل علي درجه وكيل وزارة يبقى عليه عدة شهور يمارس عمله فيها ةيخرج إلى المعاش لأن المحاكم أخذت سنوات طوال للحكم فى قضيته وإبتدء الحكم الإسلامى فى مصر بعدم تعيين أقباط فى الحكومة والذين موجودين فيها لا يحصلون على وظائف إدارية عليا . 

 إذا المشكلة ليست مشكلة تعيين وزراء أقباط إنها مشكلة تواجه الأقباط , ويصر أتباع الحكومة من الأقباط على إستخدام كلمات بطل إستخدامها منذ وقت طويل مثل .. الإستعمال يحاول اللعب على ورقة التفرقة .. الإستعمار يبث التفرقة بين طوائف الأمة .. الإستعمار يشعل نار الفتنة .. الإستعمار سلاحة الأساسى فرق تسد .. وبالمناسبة معنى كلمة فتنه هو كافر .. لماذا يدفع الأقباط الثمن من إذلالهم ويسكتوا على ظلم الأكثرية المسلمة .. إذا كنت خائفاً من الأستعمار أعطى للأقباط حقهم كمواطنين ليصبحوا لهم حق التساوى مع المسلمين . *
*أسطورة معيار الكفاءة  *
*
لقد مل الإنسان من سماع عبارات جوفاء مثل التى يرددها الببغباء ومن المعروف أنه حفظها لأنها رددت أمامه فحفظها بدون فهم وأصبحت مثار عجب لمن يلقبه ومن هذه العبارات : " أنه فى مصر يتم إختيار الوزراء بعيداً عن العنصر الدينى بل يتم بناء على الكفاءة " وقالوا أنه لا يمكن أن يترك وزير فاشل فى وزارته لمجرد أنه قبطى " وطبعا كما رأينا وسنرى وسمعنا وسنسمع أن القاعدة فى إختيار الوزراء تميل إلى الشللية والمحسوبية وبلد الذى نشأ فيه المسؤول .. إلى آخرة من نظام العثمان الموروث منذ أيام السلطنة أكثر مما تميل إلى جانب الكفاءة , كما أن الكاتب الذى لقنوه هذا الكلام نسى كفاءة الأقباط ونسى أمانتهم وإعتماد الحكم الإسلامى عليهم فى مختلف عصور الإحتلال الإسلامى لمصر ونسى أيضاً أن ملايين ألأقباط يمكن أن يخرج من بينهم من يستطيع أن يكون وزيراً لأنه بهذا القول أهدر عبقرية أبن الفراعنة فى إدارة بلده وألغى قدرته ليحكم ويسوس واديه , كما أن فرض الشريعة الإسلامية وطريقة الحكم الإسلامى فى مختلف العصور جعل القبطى يتوارث البعد عن الحياة العامة حتى لا يصيبه مثل ما أصاب جدوده. *

*نتابع*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*الحكومة التى تحكم مصر بالشريعة الأسلامية كيف تعين الوزراء من الأقباط ؟ *​

*
 يتم أختيار الوزراء فى مصر حسب فكر الحكومة التى تتبع الفكر الأسلامى طبقاً لمعيارات ثلاثة الآتية : - 

 الكفائة -- الولاء -- الجدارة 

والحقيقة المرة التى أثبتها التاريخ أن عدد الوزراء فى الوزارات منذ سنة 1878م كانوا ستى وزراء من بينهم واحد مسيحى .. ووصل عدد الوزراء فى السنين الحالية 34 وزيراً من بينهم أثنين من وزراء الأقباط .. 

 .. ومن المعلومات التالية يمكننا أن نرى المحنة التى يعيشها الأقباط - فقد نقص نسبة عدد الوزراء الأقباط بالنسبة لعدد الوزراء المعينين وهى لا تناسب نسبة الأقباط بالنسبة لعدد السكان المسلمين الذين هم 10% وظل عدد الوزراء الأقباط لم يزد طوال 50 سنة منذ قيام ثورة مصر ولم يعين رئيس وزراء قبطى بل ان ما زاد الطين بلة أن الوزراء المعينين من الأقباط عينوا فى وزارات هامشية ونذكر أنه لا يمكن لمصرى أن ينكر خبرة ومهارة وذكاء وكفائة وولاء وجدارة بطرس غالى ولا يوجد أحد يتقن عدد اللغات التى يتقنها عين بطرس غالى وزيراً فى درجة وزير دولة للشئون الخارجية فى الوقت الذى عين مسلم وزير لخارجية مصر .. فى الوقت الذى رشحتة مصر ورشحتة دول العالم ليصبح المصرى المسيحى الذى يصبح السكرتير العام للأمم المتحدة , وشئ مضحك آخر أنه فى عصر السادات كان يعين وزراء أقباط ويعطيهم لقب وزراء دولة , ويسأل الوزير ما هى الوزارة ؟ وماذا أفعل ؟ وما هو نوعية العمل الذى يمارسة ؟ أى انه كان يعين القبطى وزيراً بدون وزارة ثم يفكر بعد ذلك عن نوعية الوزارة .*

*المشكلة ليست وزراء فقط ولكن المشكلة مشكلة المناصب الحكومية من الوزير للخفير *
*
إن ما نتكلم عنه هو عملية اقصاء المسيحيين المصريين من مناصب الدولة من الوزير حتى الخفير , لماذا ؟ بسبب وجود الشريعة الأسلامية والقرآن فلا ولاية لذمى على مسلم فرقت الشريعة بين ابناء مصر واصبحنا نرى محتلاً يفرض شريعتة على ابناء الأرض الأصليين الأقباط , ويجب على الأقباط أن يطالبوا بوظائف طبقاً لنسبتهم العددية , لأنه لسبب بسيط ان الشريعة المطبقة فى مصر اكلت حق القباط فى التعيين فى مناصب هامة فى الدولة , وليس أمامهم إلا هذا الطريق ما دام ليس هناك عدل فى التوزيع الوظيفى فى الدولة . *

*عملية التهديد بالمقايضة *

*فى مدة 50 سنة منذ قيام ثورة الأخوان ثورة 23 يوليو 1952م لم يعين رئيس جامعة واحد من الأقباط لمدة أكثر من 50 سنة.. لم يعين فى مهنة رئيس نيابة قبطى واحد لمدة اكثر من 50 سنة .. لم يعين قائد من قيادات الشرطة من الأقباط لمدة 50 سنة .. لم يعين قائد جيش من جيوش مصر من الأقباط لمدة 50 سنة .. أو فى أمن الدولة .. وابحث فى جميع الوزارات لن تجد فى قيادتها قبطى واحد لمدة 50 سنة .. لم يعين محافظ قبطى واحد لمدة 50 سنة .. 

 ويدافع المسلمون عن موقفهم هذا بما معناه أن دى قصاد دى فماذا يقول الخبل الحكومى هو أن : " الأقباط يسيطرون على 60% من الصيدليات وهذا أكبر من نسبتهم العددية فى الأحصاء التعدادى ( ملاحظة قولوا لنا العدد المظبوط موش يمكن يكون عددنا 60% ) وهكذا راح يعدد نجاح الأقباط فى الحياة الحرة والأعمال الحرة هى أعمال ليست مضمونة ومعرضة للخطر وليست مقياس يمكن القياس عليها فهى تخضع للعرض والطلب والربح والخسارة فقالوا ان الأقباط يسيطرون على 25% من شركات المقاولات , ونسبة الأطباء فى وزارة الصحة أكبر من نسبتهم فى التعداد ( وهذا مشكوك فيه فى ظروف الحكومة الحالية ) ونسبة أعمالهم فى شركات ألستثمار أكبر ونسبة تجار البلح تزيد عشرة اضعاف من نسبة التجار المسلمين .. هذا الخبل الحكومى بمقارنة وظائف الحكومة بالأعمال الحرة التى تخضع لعوامل لا حصر لها ونرى المسلمين قد سيطروا على أعمال الذهب بعد ان قتل المسلمون التجار وراحوا يزيدون وينقصون فى سعرة حتى افلسوا تجار الذهب المسيحيين وشركات الأتوبيسات الخاصة والميكرو باص وغيرها كلها مسلمون ونستطيع أن نحصى عشرات المهن التى يسيطر عليها المسلمين بالكامل بدون وجود مسيحى يذكر بل أن الجرائد تطالعنا من حين لآخر بطلب موظفين كل الشروط التى يطلبونها طويل اللحية يلبس جلبية إذا كان رجلاً ومحجبة إذا كانت امرأة .. ولا تعليق لدينا . 

 والمناورات الحكومية الأسلامية العقيمة تقول أنه إذا قلنا أن التوزيع سيكون على أساس طائفى فالكاثوليك سيطالبون بنسبتهم والبروتستانت كذلك والسنة والشيعة .. ويستطرد قائلاً سوف ندخل فى جحيم من المطالب وننتهى بحرب أهلية , أى أن الحكومة تريد أن توهم الرأى العام أنها تحمى البلاد من حرب أهلية إذا أعطت لكل ذى حق حقة والأفضل أن يلتهم المسلمون السنة خيرات مصر بدون مشاركة من الأقباط والكاثوليك والبروتستانت والشيعة هل يعقل أن يفكر أحد فى هذا العصر بهذا المنطق ؟ 

أما عن حجة الحكومة عن الدول المتقدمة حضارياً مثل أمريكا وفرنسا وأنجلترا واليابان أنه لا يتم التعيين فيها للمناصب على اساس طائفى بل على اساس الكفاءة , ونرد قائلين : اين انتم من هذه الدول , انه مجرد مثل بسيط أن ناظر أى مدرسة فى أستراليا يحفظ عن ظهر قلب أسماء تلاميذ مدرستة ويعرف طباعهم أنها الكفائة التى تفتقرون إليها وليست الوساطة والشللية والدرج المفتوح وأنت من أيه بلد وأنت قبطى أم مسلم وفوت علينا بكرة أنتم فين والدول دى فين , ومعظم الناس فى هذه الدول تفضل العمل الحر عن الوظيفة لأنها تدر مبالغ طائلة من المال . 


 لقد كان العنصر الدينى مع الكفائة له وضعاً أساسياً فى عهد ما قبل الثورة كما كانوا يراعون النسبة العددية للأقباط خاصة فى وزارات الوفد *


*الوزارات التى شكلت فى عهد الخديوى أسماعيل باشا من 28/8/1878م إلى 8/8/1879م
 الوزارات التى شكلت فى عهد الخديوى محمد توفيق باشا من 8/1879م إلى 8/1/ 1892م 
 الوزارات التى شكلت فى عهد عباس حلمى باشا فى الفترة من 8/1/1892 م إلى 19/12/1914م 
 الوزارات التى تشكلت فى عهد السلطان حسين كامل فى الفترة من 19/12/1914م إلى 9/10/1917م 
 الوزارات التى تشكلت فى عهد السلطان أحمد فؤاد من 9/10/1917م حتى 15/3/1922م 
 الوزارات التى تشكلت فى عهد الملك فؤاد ألول من 15/3/1922م حتى 28أبريل 1936م 
الوزارات التى تشكلت فى عهد الوصاية على العرش والأوصياء كانوا محمد على وعبد العزيز عزت وشريف صبرى وذلك فى المدة من 8/5/1936م حتى 29/7/1937م 
 الوزارات التى تشكلت فى عهد الملك فاروق الأول من 29/7/1937م حتى 26/7/1925م 
 الوزارات التى تشكلت فى عهد هيئة الوصاية المؤقتة بعد الثورة 
 الوزارات التى تشكلت فى عهد محمد نجيب بعد إعلان الجمهويرة فى 18/6/1953م 
 الوزارات التى تشكلت فى عهد جمال عبد الناصر قبل أن يصبح رئيساً للجمهورية فى الفترة من 17/4/1954 حتى 29/6/1956م 
 الوزارات التى تشكلت فى عهد جمال عبد الناصر بعد أن أصبح رئيساً للجمهورية فى الفترة من 29/6/1956م حتى 6/3/1958م 
 الوزارات التى تشكلت فى المجالس التنفيذية فى فترة الوحدة مع سوريا وذلك من 6/3/1958 حتى 19/10/1961م 
 الوزارات التى تشكلت فى عهد جمال عبد الناصر بعد انفصال سوريا عن مصر فى الفترة من 19/10/1961 حتى 18/10/1970 
 الوزارات التى تشكلت فى عهد الرئيس محمد أنور السادات فى الفترة من 18/10/1970 حتى 6/10/1981م 
 الوزارات التى تشكلت فى عهد الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك أبتداء من تاريخ 14/10/1981م 

 وجميع تشكيلات هذه الوزارات فى الرابط التالى:*
http://www.alkalema.net/persecuate/persecuate9.htm


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*الأقباط وحكم عبد الناصر *​

*
أما بعد ثورة يوليو 1952م - خلال فترة الحكم الشمولي - فقد انخفض تمثيل الأقباط في البرلمان ووصل إلى حد التلاشي التام في بعض الفترات، وابتدعت حكومات الرئيس عبد الناصر أولاً فكرة الدوائر المغلقة على بعض المرشحين الأقباط ، ثم بعد ذلك ابتدعت فكرة تعيين الأقباط كبديل لعدم فوزهم في الانتخابات. . 

 تقول الدكتورة منى مكرم عبيد (ابنة القيادة القبطية التاريخية مكرم عبيد) (الحياة اللندنية 11/7/1997م): "كان في إمكان الثورة إعادة مسار سفينة الوحدة الوطنية إلى مجراها الطبيعي، خصوصًا في ضوء نجاحها في ضرب حركة الإخوان المسلمين عام 1954م وتمتع عبد الناصر بكاريزما سياسية، غير أن قيادة الثورة زايدت على الشعارات الدينية ، ووظفت الدين لخدمة شرعيتها السياسية بدلاً من الاعتماد على الإنجاز كمصدر لهذه الشرعية. غير أن أخطر قرار أصدره عبد الناصر في مجرى صراعه مع الإخوان المسلمين كان تدريس الدين في مختلف مراحل التعليم ، ورغم أن هذا القرار قد يكون عاديًّا ومشروعًا باعتباره يؤدى إلى دعم الجوانب الروحية لدى الطلاب، إلا أن ذلك كان يتحقق فقط في ظل وجود كوادر مدربة جيدًا لهذه المهمة، ولكن قام بتدريس الدين أشخاص لا تتوافر فيهم المقومات الكافية من حيث الفهم الصحيح لجوهره؛ ولذلك كانت نتيجة هذا القرار تعميق أوجه التمايز بين أبناء الأمة المصرية، وتزامن ذلك مع تقلص النفوذ السياسي والاقتصادي للأقباط بسبب إجراءات التأميم التي طالت الكثيرين منهم، هذا فضلاً عن اعتماد النظام على أهل الثقة في تولي المناصب الرئيسية، مما أدى إلى هجرة عدد كبير منهم إلى الخارج وعزوف الموجودين بالداخل عن ممارسة حقوقهم السياسية أو الانخراط في العملية السياسية في ظل مناخ غير ديموقراطي. 

وفي انتخابات عام 1957م لم يفز قبطي واحد، فلجأ النظام إلى أسلوب الدوائر المغلقة، حيث تم اختيار عشرة دوائر بدقة وقصرها على مرشحين أقباط ، غير أن هذا الأسلوب لم ينجح... ولذلك ابتكر النظام فكرة التعيين حيث سمح الدستور لرئيس الدولة بتعيين عشرة نواب ، روعي أن يكونوا كلهم أو معظمهم من الأقباط ، مما تسبب في تولد الشعور لدى قطاعات كثيرة من الأقباط بأنهم أقلية، وبالتالي تكريس عزوفهم وسلبيتهم في المشاركة السياسية. كما كان تولي الأقباط وزارات هامشية انعكاسًا لتهميشهم سياسيًّا"". 

 وقال الكاتب الصحفي محمد حسنين هيكل  (انظر مجلة الكتب: وجهات نظر- مارس 2000م): 

1- أن مجلس قيادة الثورة لم يظهر في قائمة أعضائه قبطي. ومع أن هناك فارقًا بين التنظيمات السياسية العلنية وبين تشكيلات العمل السياسي السري، فإن ما آلت إليه الأحوال قبل الثورة جعل من عدم وجود ضابط قبطي في مجلس القيادة الجديد مسألة أكبر من حجمها. 

 2 - أنه بدا في أول الثورة وكأن نظامها الجديد وثيق الصلة بالإخوان المسلمين. وبالفعل فإن الإخوان حاولوا إعطاء الانطباع بأن لهم في الثورة أكبر مما هو باد على السطح، وزكَّى ذلك واقع أن بعض قيادات الثورة اقتربوا في مرحلة من مراحل حياتهم من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين مثل كمال الدين حسين وأنور السادات بل وجمال عبد الناصر نفسه. 

 3 - أنه في تلك اللحظة لم تكن الكنيسة القبطية في أحسن أحوالها؛ لأن بطركها الأنبا يوثاب كان يواجه أزمة داخل كنيسته نشأت من صراع بين التقليد والتجديد. وكانت الكنيسة، بواقع ما طرأ خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية وبعدها، قد أصبحت – بحكم الظروف – وحدها في الحياة القبطية ودون قيادة سياسية بارزة يعترف بها الكل؛ المسلمون قبل الأقباط، كما كان في زمن مكرم عبيد. ولم تكن الكنيسة في ذلك الوقت مؤهلة لهذا الدور، ومن سوء الحظ أن العائلات القبطية الكبيرة قصرت نشاطها على المجال الاقتصادي والمالي، وبالتالي فإن الدائرة القبطية كانت خالية سياسيًّا ليس لها نائب معتمد أو مرشح مقبول... 

 وكان التمثيل القبطي في برلمانات الثورة يتضح أنه لم ينجح بالانتخاب منذ 1952م وحتى 1962م سوى نائب قبطي واحد، وهو فريد فايق فريد في برلمان 1955م، وقد اعتقل عام 1958م في حملة الثورة على الشيوعيين. أما برلمان 1964 فقد انتخب له نائب واحد وتم تعيين ثمانية. وفي برلمان 1969م تم انتخاب نائبين وتعيين سبعة


 إذ تم انتخاب ثلاثة في أول برلمان في عهد السادات وهو برلمان 1971م وتم تعيين تسعة، وفي آخر برلمان عام 1979م تم انتخاب أربعة وتعيين عشرة 

 فى يوم 23/يوليو/1952 قامت ثورة جمال عبد الناصر والضباط الأحرار ووزارة على ماهر الرابعة تشكلت فى اليوم التالى للثورة أو فى صباح إعلان الثورة الذى أعلنه محمد أنور السادات على المصريين
*

*نتابع*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*قامت الثورة فى 23/7/1953 وطرد الملك فاروق وتم بعدها تشكيل مجلس وصاية مؤفتة على عرش مصر*​

*
مكون من : القائم مقام أ . ح . محمد رشاد فهمى , ومحمد بهى الدين بركات , ومحمد عبد المنعم كلف مجلس الوصاية لواء أ . ح . محمد نجيب بتشكيل الوزارة وكان بها وزير قبطى واحد هو فريد أنطوان وزير التموين . أصدر مجلس قيادة الثورة فى 18 يونية 1953 أول إعلان بإلغاء النظام الملكى الأسرى الذى كان يحكم مصر من سلالة محمد على , وألغى أيضاً الألقاب , وأعلن الجمهورية على أن يتولى أحمد نجيب قائد الثورة رئاسة الجمهورية بشرط أن يستمر هذا النظام طوال فترة الإنتقال , وعند إقرار الدستور يمون للشعب الكلمة الأخيرة فى تحديد نوع الجمهورية وكذلك إختيار رئيس الجمهورية . ومجلس الثورة السابق ذكرة كان يتكون من لواء أ . ح. محمد نجيب , وبكباشى أ . ح جمال عبد الناصر حسين , وقائد جناح / عبد اللطيف محمود بغدادى , وبكباشى أنور السادات , وصاغ أ . ح . عبد الحكيم عامر , وصاغ أ . ؛ . كمال الدين حسين , وقائد جناح جمال سالم , وبكباشى أ. ح. زكريا محيى الدين , وبكباشى حسين الشافعى , وصاغ أ. ح. صلاح الدين مصطفى يالم , وقائد أسراب حسن أبراهيم , وصاغ خالد محيى الدين .. ويلاحظ أن مجلس قيادة الثورة ليس بينهم قبطى واحد إلا أنه كان هناك قبطى فى الصف الثانى فى 18/6/1953م تم تشكيل أول وزارة بعد إعلان الجمهورية وكانت برئاسة محمد نجيب أول رئيس للجمهورية فى مصر , وأستمرت حوالى 8 شهور وكان بها قبطى واحد هو وليم سليم حنا ناروز للشئون البلدية والقروية فى 25/2/1954م أستقال محمد نجيب من جميع مناصبة والوظائف التى يشغلها وحددت أقامته وأستمرمجلس قيادة الثورة فى حكم البلاد برئاسة جمال عبد الناصر - تولى جمال عبد الناصر أول وزارة له وكانت مدتها يومين فقد حدثت أحداث مارس الخطيرة , وأضطر مجلس قيادة الثورة خزفاً من تصاعد الأحداث إلى إعادة الرئيس محمد نجيب وتم تشكيل الوزارة برئاسة محمد نجيب فى 8/3/1954م وكانت مدتها شهر تقريباً وعين جمال عبد الناصر نائب لرئيس الوزراء وأستمر وليم سليم حنا ناروز فى هذه الوزارات التى تغيرت . *


*إستقال محمد نجيب من رئاسة الوزراء وأكتفى برئاسة الجمهورية * 

*
وفى 17/4/1954 م كلف جمال عبد الناصر بتشكيل الوزارة وكان بها قبطى واحد هو جندى عبد الملك للتموين وظل محمد نجيب رئيساً للجمهورية أسماً بلا أى إختصاصات , ويلاحظ أن المحرك الرئيسى لكل هذه الأحداث من وراء الستار كان جمال عبد الناصر الذى كان يحكم ويتحكم فى إدارة شئون مصر فى 13 نوفمبر من نفس السنة أصدر مجلس قيادة الثورة أمراً بأعفاء محمد نجيب من جميع مناصبة على أن يستمر مجلس قيادة الثورة بقيادة جمال عبد الناصر فى 28 يونيو 1956م عندما أنتخب جمال عبد الناصر رئيساً للجمهورية وتم إعلان الدستور المؤقت - إنتهت رسمياً فعاليات وتدخلات مجلس قيادة الثورة فى الحكم وتشكلت أول وزارة لجمال عبد الناصر برئاسته بعد أن أصبح رئيساً للجمهورية وكان بها قبطى واحد هو كمال رمزى استينو للتموين . فى 1/2/1958م قامت الوحدة بين مصر وسوريا بعد أتفاق شكرى القوتلى رئيس الجمهورية السورية مع جمال عبد الناصر رئيس جمهورية مصر فى 21/2/1958م جرى إستفتاء عام على الوحدة فى مصر وكانت نتيجة الإستفتاء موافقه الشعب المصرى بنسبة 99, 99% وموافقة الشعب السورى بنسبة 98, 99% . وتشكلت أول وزارة بعد الوحدة بين مصر وسوريا برئاسة جمال عبد الناصر الذى كان يشغل منصب رئيس جمهورية مصر وكانت تضم وزراء مركزيين وتنفيذيين يجمعهم مجلس واحد مكون من أعضاء من الإقليم المصرى والأقليم السورى , وكان فى هذه الوزارة وزير مصرى واحد هو كمال رمزى أستينو للتموين وكان بعض أعضاء المجلس نوابا لرئيس الجمهورية فى الوزارة الأولى والنواب كانوا أربعة وهم عبد اللطيف بغدادى وعبد الحكيم عامر يمثلوا مصر وأكرم الحورانى وصبرى العسلى يمثلوا سوريا وفى الوزارة الثانية التى شكلت بتاريخ 8/10/1958 كان بها وزراء مركزيون , وثلاثة نواب لرئيس الجمهورية وهم عبد اللطيف بغدادى وعبد الحكيم عامر ممثلين عن مصر , وأكرم الحورانى ممثلاً عن سوريا , وأستمر كمال رمزى استينو وزيرا للتموين فى الحكومة المركزية كما هو .. وكان يراس المجلس التنفيذى فى هذه الوزارة للأقليم السورى د/ نور الدين كحالة . وفى الوزارة الثالثة التى شكلت بتاريخ 20/9/1960 عين كمال الدين حسين رئيس المجلس التنفيذى للإقليم المصرى , وعين عبد الحميد سراج رئيس المجلس التنفيذى للأقليم السورى , وأستمر كمال رمزى أستينوا فى نفس المنصب فى هذه الوزارة أيضاً وفى الوزارة الرابعة التى شكلت بتاريخ 16/8/1961م وكانت برئاسة جمال عبد الناصر وكان بها سبعة نواب لرئيس الجمهورية ةألغى نظام الوزير المركزى والوزيرين التنفيذيين , كما تم إلغاء نظام المجلسين التنفيذين اللذان كانا يمارسان عملهما فى كل من الإقليمين المصرى والسورى وظل الوزير القبطى كمال رمزى استينو وزيراً فى هذه الوزارة أيضاً كما هو فى 19/10/1961 شكل جمال عبد الناصر أول وزارة بعد أنفصال سوريا عن مصر وظل الوزير القبطى كمال رمزى استينو كما هو فى هذه الوزارة أيضاً , إلا أنه فى فى الوزارة الثالثة والرابعة أصبح كمال رمزى استينو نائب لرئيس الوزراء , وفى الوزارة الخامسة شكلت بدون وجود تمثيل للأقباط فيها وهى الوزارة الوحيدة التى لم يعين بها أقباط , ورجع الوجود القبطى بتعيين كمال هنرى أبادير وزيراً للمواصلات . بعد موت الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر بأزمة قلبية تقلد نائبة محمد أنور السادات الحكم وأصبح رئيساً للجمهورية وتم تشكيل أول رئاسة فى عهده برئاسة د/ محمود فوزى وتشكلت فى عهده 16 وزارة معظمها كان بها وزراء أقباط وكان عدد الوزارت التى بها وزيرين قبطيين 11 وزارة وفى أثناء صدور الأمر بتشكيل الوزارة التاسعة التى كان رئيس الوزراء ممدوح سالم صدر قرار جمهورى بتعيين محمد حسنى مبارك نائب لرئيس الجمهورية بتاريخ 16/4/1975م . قتل رئيس جمهورية مصر محمد أنور السادات وهو جالس فى المنصة يشاهد إحتفالاً عسكرياً بواسطة أعضاء فى جيشة وتولى نائبة السيد محمد حسنى مبارك رئاسة جمهورية مصر وشكلت أول وزارة فى 14/10/1981م انتهي أمس الدكتور المكلف بتشكيل الحكومة الجديدة من إعداد التشكيل الوزاري الجديد في صورته النهائية. تؤدي الحكومة الجديدة اليمين الدستورية أمام الرئيس مبارك اليوم. ضمت الوزارة الجديدة 14 وجهاً جديداً بنسبة 37،5% من اجمالي عدد الحقائب الوزارية التي يبلغ عددها 33 حقيبة وزارية. والوزراء الجدد هم: أحمد أبو الغيط »وزيراً للخارجية« والمستشار محمود أبو الليل »وزيراً للعدل« والدكتور أحمد جمال الدين »وزيراً للتربية والتعليم« والدكتور عمرو سلامة »وزيراً للتعليم العالي«« وأنس الفقي »وزيراً للشباب« والمهندس عصام شرف »وزيراً للنقل« والمهندس أحمد الليثي »وزيراً للزراعة« والدكتور طارق كامل »وزيراً للاتصالات« والدكتور أحمد درويش »وزيراً للتنمية الإدارية« والدكتور محمود محيي الدين »وزيراً للتنمية الاستثمارية« وعمرو بدر»وزيراً للسياحة« والدكتور عبدالرحيم شحاتة »وزيراً للتنمية المحلية ورشيد محمد رشيد »وزيراً للصناعة والتجارة الخارجية«. وظل 20 وزيراً من الحكومة المستقيلة في مناصبهم الوزارية بينهم 3 وزراء تحركوا من مواقعهم الي حقائب وزارية أخري والثلاثة هم: الدكتور مفيد شهاب وزير التعليم في الحكومة المستقيلة »وزيراً لشئون مجلس الشوري« والدكتور ممدوح البلتاجي وزير السياحة في الحكومة المستقيلة »وزيراً للإعلام« في الحكومة المستقيلة »وزيراً للمالية«. وتم تغيير مسمي حقيبة الدولة للشئون الخارجية الي التعاون الدولي وتتولاها فايزة أبو النجا. والوزراء المستمرون في مناصبهم هم: المشير حسين طنطاوي »وزيراً للدفاع« واللواء حبيب العادلي »للداخلية« وفاروق حسني »للثقافة« والدكتور محمد ابراهيم سليمان »للاسكان« والدكتور حمدي زقزوق »للأوقاف« وكمال الشاذلي »لشئون مجلس الشعب« والدكتورة أمينة الجندي »للتأمينات والشئون الاجتماعية« والدكتور محمد عوض تاج الدين »للصحة« وأحمد العماوي »للقوي العاملة والهجرة« والدكتور محمود أبو زيد »للموارد المائية والري« والدكتور حسن خضر »للتموين« والدكتور حسن يونس »للكهرباء« والمهندس سامح فهمي »للبترول« وعثمان محمد عثمان »للتخطيط« والدكتور سيد مشعل »وزير دولة للانتاج الحربي« والفريق أحمد شفيق »وزيراً للطيران«. ويكشف التعديل الوزاري الجديد عن استحداث وزيرين لشئون مجلسي الشعب والشوري بدلاً من وزير واحد والغاء وزارة قطاع الاعمال. وتم انشاء وزارة جديدة تحت مسمي التنمية الاستثمارية تضم قطاع الاعمال وسوق المال. كما تم تغيير مسمي وزارة الدولة للشئون الخارجية الي التعاون الدولي. وتم ضم التجارة الخارجية مع الصناعة. تم تقليص الوزارة الجديدة إلي‏30‏ حقيبة وزارية فقط‏ ,‏ عوضا عن‏34‏ في الوزارة السابقة‏.‏ فقد جري دمج وزارة التنمية المحلية مع التخطيط‏,‏ والتجارة الداخلية مع الصناعة والتجارة الخارجية‏,‏ والتأمينات مع وزارة المالية‏,‏ والتموين مع الضمان الاجتماعي‏ , أدمجت وزارتا شئون مجلسي الشعب والشوري فـي وزارة واحدة للشئون البرلمانية والقانونية‏,‏ ويتولاها الدكتور مفيد شهاب‏,‏ وألغيت وزارة الشباب‏,‏ واستحدثت وزارة الضمان الاجتماعي التي أضيف إليها التموين‏.‏ التشكيل الجديد علي النحو التالي‏:‏ الدكتور أحمد نظيف رئيسا لمجلس الوزراء‏.‏ ‏*‏ المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي وزيرا للدفاع والانتاج الحربي‏.‏ ‏*‏ فاروق حسني وزيرا للثقافة‏.‏ ‏*‏ الدكتور يوسف بطرس غالي وزيرا للمالية والتأمينات‏.‏ ‏*‏ الدكتور محمد حمدي زقزوق وزيرا للأوقاف‏.‏ ‏*‏ الدكتور مفيد شهاب للشئون القانونية والبرلمانية‏.‏ ‏*‏ الدكتور محمود أبوزيد وزيرا للموارد المائية والري‏.‏ ‏*‏ السيد حبيب العادلي وزيرا للداخلية‏.‏ ‏*‏ الدكتور سيد مشعل وزير دولة للانتاج الحربي‏.‏ ‏*‏ المهندس سامح فهمي وزيرا للبترول‏.‏ ‏*‏ الدكتور حسن يونس وزيرا للكهرباء‏.‏ ‏*‏ الدكتورة فايزة أبوالنجا وزيرة للتعاون الدولي‏.‏ ‏*‏ الدكتور عثمان محمد عثمان وزيرا للتخطيط والتنمية المحلية‏.‏ ‏*‏ السيد أحمد شفيق وزيرا للطيران المدني‏.‏ ‏*‏ المستشار محمود أبوالليل وزيرا للعدل‏.‏ ‏*‏ السيد أحمد أبوالغيط وزيرا للخارجية‏.‏ ‏*‏ المهندس ماجد جورج وزيرا للبيئة‏.‏ ‏*‏ السيد أنس الفقي وزيرا للإعلام‏.‏ ‏*‏ الدكتور أحمد درويش وزير دولة للتنمية الادارية‏.‏ ‏*‏ الدكتور طارق كامل وزيرا للاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات‏.‏ ‏*‏ الدكتور محمود محيي الدين وزيرا للاستثمار‏.‏ ‏*‏ السيد أحمد المغربي وزيرا للاسكان‏.‏ ‏*‏ المهندس رشيد محمد رشيد وزيرا للصناعة والتجارة‏.‏ ‏*‏ الدكتور علي مصيلحي وزيرا للتضامن الاجتماعي‏.‏ ‏*‏ الدكتور هاني هلال وزيرا للتعليم العالي‏.‏ ‏*‏ السيدة عائشة عبدالهادي للقوي العاملة‏.‏ ‏*‏ الدكتور حاتم الجبلي للصحة‏.‏ ‏*‏ السيد أمين أباظة للزراعة‏.‏ ‏*‏ السيد زهير جرانة للسياحة‏.‏ ‏*‏ السيد محمد منصور للنقل‏.‏ ‏*‏ الدكتور عبدالحي عبيد وزيرا للتربية والتعليم‏.‏ *


*عدم تعين أي قبطي في حركة التعيينات الأخيرة في المناصب التنفيذية بالحكم المحلي سواء محافظين أو سكرتير محافظ أو رؤساء مدن او رؤساء أحياء أو حتى رؤساء قري لسنة 2003 م مما يخل بمبدأي المساواة وتكافؤ الفرص المنصوص عليهما في المادتين 8 و 4. من الدستور المصري ويأمل المركز في المرات القادمة أن يكون العيار الوحيد في هذه التعيينات هو الكفاءة وطهارة اليد دون النظر إلى الجنس أو الأصل أو الدين أو العقيدة إعمالا لمبادئ معاهدات ومواثيق حقوق الإنسان الدولية والتي وقعت عليها مصر والتي تحظر التميز بين المواطنين علي أساس عرقي أو ديني أو مذهبي ويعود الشعور بالإضطهاد لدى الأقباط الى 107 أعوام خلت. فقد قدّم وفد قبطي عام 1897 عريضة إلى المعتمد البريطاني في مصر اللورد كرومر ورئيس الوزراء المصري آنذاك مصطفى باشا فهمي يشكو فيها من عدم تعيين الأقباط في المناصب العليا وضعف تمثيلهم في المؤسسات السياسية. هذان المطلبان تكرّرا في البيان الصادر عن المؤتمر القبطي الذي انعقد عام 1911، لكن من دون جدوى * 



*تعين مجدى أيوب أسكندر محافظاً لــ قنا *​ * نشرت جريدة الجمهورية التى تصدر فى القاهرة بتاريخ الأثنين 2 من ذى الحجه 1426 هـ - 2 من يناير 2006م خبر تعيين محافظ مسيحى هو مجدى أيوب إسكندر مساعد وزير الداخلية (الصورة المقابلة) وهو أمر لم يسمع به الأقباط منذ مدة طويلة والخبر هو أصدر الرئيس حسني مبارك أمس قراراً جمهورياً بحركة المحافظين شمل القرار تعيين 8 محافظين جدد هم المهندس أحمد زكي محمد حسن عابدين محافظاً لبني سويف والمهندس محمد مجدي أحمد حلمي قبيصي للفيوم ومحمد سيد عبدالحميد شعراوي لسوهاج ونبيل محمد أحمد العزبي لأسيوط وعبدالجليل إبراهيم أحمد الفخراني للإسماعيلية وأحمد مختار فتحي عبدالحميد سلامة للوادي الجديد ومجدي أيوب اسكندر لقنا ومحمد هاني متولي جاد إمام لجنوب سيناء. كما شملت الحركة نقل 4 محافظين إلي محافظات أخري وهم حسن محمد أحمد حميدة للمنوفية نقلاً من المنيا وعادل علي لبيب للبحيرة نقلاً من قنا وفؤاد سعد الدين محمد سعد الدين نقلاً للمنيا من المنوفية وأبو بكر الرشيدي للبحر الأحمر نقلاً من الوادي الجديد. تضمنت الحركة بقاء 14 محافظاً في محافظاتهم بالاضافة لرئيس مدينة الأقصر وهم المستشار عدلي حسين للقليوبية وعبدالسلام المحجوب للإسكندرية ومصطفي كامل محمد لبورسعيد وأحمد عبدالحميد محمد لشمال سيناء ومحمد سيف الدين جلال للسويس وسمير يوسف حسانين لأسوان ومحمد عبدالحميد الشحات لمرسي مطروح وأحمد سعيد صوان للدقهلية وفتحي سعد للجيزة وعبدالعظيم وزير للقاهرة ويحيي عبدالمجيد للشرقية والمهندس الشافعي عبدالحي الدكروري للغربية وصلاح سلامة لكفر الشيخ والدكتور فتحي البرادعي لدمياط وسمير فرج رئيساً لمدينة الأقصر. كما شملت الحركة تعيين 6 نواب للمحافظين منهم 4 نواب لمحافظ القاهرة وهم: محمود ياسين إبراهيم للمنطقة الغربية وعبدالهادي حسين جاد المولي للمنطقة الشرقية وزكي عبدالغني سليمان للمنطقة الجنوبية وحسن مختار يحيي السعيد للمنطقة الشمالية وفي الجيزة محمد ياسين أحمد بدوي وللإسكندرية صفاء الدين مصطفي كامل. ويؤدي المحافظون اليمين الدستورية أمام الرئيس حسني مبارك صباح اليوم بحضور الدكتور أحمد نظيف رئيس الوزراء ود. ذكريا عزمي رئيس ديوان رئيس الجمهورية. "*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*تنفيذ الإسلام فى عصر مبارك 

 بالصوت والصورة ياريس مسلمون يغتصبون فتاة مسيحية​



















السبت, 21 يوليو 2007 م حصل الأقباط الأحرار على شريط فيديو يفضح محاولة أسلمة فتاة قبطية تنتمى لإحدى العائلات القبطية الكبيرة بمحافظة المنيا عن طريق احتجازها فى منزل مجاور لها تم استدراجها اليه بواسطة جارها علاء عمر (الذى قام بالتصوير) ، لتفاجئ بوجود مجموعة من الشباب المسلم الذين انتزعوا عنها ثيابها واجبروها على التصوير عارية ، ثم اجبروها على التصوير عارية بجوار احدهم عارياً تماما أيضا ويدعي احمد فتحى الريس ، وهو الزوج المفترض الذى كان سيتزوجها بعد تهديدها بالشريط وبعد حصوله على مبلغ 30 ألف جنيه من الجمعية الشرعية بأبى قرقاص بمحافظة المنيا بعد اتمام العملية عمرو نصار ينزع ملابس الفتاة ( الصورة الأولى)

 هذا وقد قمنا بإخفاء ملامح وجه الفتاة واخفاض الصوت حيث يتم استخدام الفاظ نابية جداً طوال فترة التسجيل المختطفون هم:
1- علاء عمر عبد الجابر قام بالتصوير. 2- عمرو نصار . 3- احمد فتحى الريس .وهو الزوج المفترض بعد الضغط على الفتاه بالتسجيل لأسلمتها . ويعمل على عربة سندوتشات فول بلدى . وتم تصويره بالكاميرا العادية عاريا تماما بجوار الفتاة بعد ان نزعوا عنها كل ثيابها ، لاستخدام الصور فى تهديد عائلتها. 4- شقيق عمرو نصار . 5- مدبر العملية وهو عضو نشط من اعضاء الجمعية الشرعية بابي قرقاص وهو صاحب الفكره و كان من المفترض قيامه بدفع 30 ألف جنيه مصري كثمن لهذا العمل لو قامت الفتاة بإشهار إسلامها ( الصورة الثانية ) عمرو وأحمد يستعدون للتصوير بجانب الفتاة - تم تصوير الشريط بعد ان زجوا بالفتاة فى منزل مجاور لها ، بواسطه علاء ، وتم تهديها أثناء تصويرها بقتلها فى حال صراخها.
 تم ايضا تهديد الفتاة بما حدث لأخرى من مدينة مجاورة تم قتلها فى احد المقابر بعد عملية مجامعة بالإكراه معها وأتهم فيها ثمانيه افراد الاسلاميون أفرج عنهم بلا اى ضمانات بواسطة نيابة ديروط وكانوا من ديرمواس القريبه جدا من ديروط . وكان الغرض من تذكير الضحيه هو ارهابها لتنصاع لهم فى اتمام عملية التصوير .
 الاربعه المختطفون لهم سوابق جنائيه وهم بلطجية ولهم سوابق فى فرض الاتاوات على المسيحيين وخاصة التجار منهم فى احدى مدن محافظة المنيا. وجدير بالذكر أن علاء عمر عبد الجابر محبوس حاليا على ذمة تحقيقات فى خطف شخص مسلم لاجباره على التوقيع على ايصالات أمانه لصالح طرف اخر . ( الصورة الثالثة ) أحمد فتحى الريس ، الزوج المفترض بعد العملية 
 يُلاحظ فى الفيديو انهيار الفتاة ومحاولتها الكثيفة لمقاومة تلك الوحوش الآدمية الذين تجردوا من أية مشاعر انسانية وانعدمت أخلاقهم .
 وعند نجاح الفتاة فى الإفلات منهم اخيرا إتخذ بعض افراد هذه المجموعه هذا التصوير - بخلاف المتفق عليه مع عضو الجمعيه الشرعية - للتربح بتهديد عائلتها او ببيع هذه المقاطع لمن يدفع ، حقاً قال الكتاب عن قوم إلههم فى بطونهم وفخرهم فى زناهم ​

***************************** 

 تنظيم حكومى لخطف وإغتصاب فتيات القبط 

الجمعية الشرعية كانت هذه الجمعية لها عدة نشاطات وهي سكن طالبات – مشغل – مستوصف – دار حضانة و أيضا تحفيظ قرآن و أخيرا قسم مخصوص للهداية ، كان أهم نشاط للجمعية الهداية للإسلام بأي طريق ، وبدأت إجبار الفتيات القبطيات بمخطط تم وضعه بعناية منذ أيام الرئيس السابق أنور السادات واشترك في وضع هذا المخطط بعناية الشيخ محمد عبد الحليم محمود شيخ الأزهر سابقا (1328 – 1398هـ/1910 – 1978م) والسيد حسين الشافعي (يظهر فى الصورة المقابلة وهو يسلم على البابا شنودة الثالث الـ 117 ) نائب السادات السابق ، والشيخ عبد الحميد كشك وآخرين، وكان معهم أذيال من قوم جاءوا من الحواري مثل السيد محمد عثمان إسماعيل والذي أصبح محافظا أسيوط السابق والأخر هو محمد عبد المحسن صالح والذي حصل على شهادة دبلوم الزراعة المتوسطة ، كانوا هؤلاء القوم هم اللبنة الأولى التي قامت بها جمعيات الهداية الإسلامية والتى كان بداية نشاطها السرى قبل سنة 1968م ، إذا هذا التنظيم حكومى وإشترك الأزهر فيه .

 وكان نشاط التنظيم عاماً ويدخل فى أهدافه قتل الأقباط ومنهم الكهنة بحوادث الطرق وغيرها وسرقة الأقباط وهدم الأغنياء منهم وإغتصاب فتيات كبار القبط .. وغيرها من أهداف وتسهل عملياتهم الحكومة والبوليس والأمن وغيرها بإصدار أوامر سرية. 

ويقوم هذا التنظيم بأعماله فى سرية تامة ويشكل من خلايا كل خلية مكونة من 3 - 4 أفراد ولا يعرفون غير رئيس العملية وبأسم حركى وأماكن أنشطتهم هو طول البلاد وعرضها ، 

 أما التمويل فإعتمد فى بداية الأمر على إصدار طوابع معونة الشتاء التى كانت توزع إجبارياً فى كل مصلحة وعند بيع تذاكر القطارات وغيرها من أنشطة الحكومة ثم فاح أمرها وأستبدلت بطوابع مساعدة الأفغان ، ثم دخل فى تمويلها الشركات الإسلامية الحرامية مثل شركة الريان والسعد والشريف وغيرها حتى أعلنت إفلاسها ، وأخيراً دخلت السعودية فى تمويل هذا التنظيم السرى الحكومى ، ولهؤلاء الأفراد مرتب شهرى يفوق مرتب دكتور يدرس فى الجامعة وعند تنفيذ ونجاح عملية يوزع عليهم مكافئات تبلغ ما بين 10 - 100 ألف جنية. 

 ويقوة الرب يسوع الذى يرينا عمله كل يوم هذه الأيام أن فرد من عائله حسين الشافعى الذى تسبب فى آلام الشعب القبطى أسمه ماجد الشافعى إعتنق المسيحية وقبض عليه أمن الدولة وعذبه أمن الدولة وأستطاع أن يهرب لأسرائيل .

 ***********************************​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*الإضطهاد الدينى بتمييز الأقباط من خلال الزى الإسلامى 

 التاريخ والأزياء الإسلامية الحديثة (الحجــاب) *​


*
شرط العرب المسلمين على أهل الذمة ( أهل الكتاب "المسيحيين - اليهود" ) الشروط العمرية (1) والشروط العمرية شروط جائرة وضعت بعضها للتفرقة بين زى المسلمين وباقى الشعوب لإذلالهم وقالت الشروط الخاصة بالزى " ولا يتشبّهوا بالمسلمين في شيء من لباسهم،وأن يلزموا زيَّهم حيثما كانوا، وأن يشدّوا الزنانير ( زنارات مثل الخيط الغليظ يعقده فى وسطه كل واحد منهم وكان النساء فقط هم الذين يربطون أوساطهم بالحبل) على أوساطهم " بما بعنى أنه ممنوع على الأقباط لبس زى المسلمين والتشبه بهم وليس هذا فقط بل إجبارهم بلبس أزياء وألوان خاصة لإذلالهم ومعايرتهم . 

 ويحكى لنا التاريخ أيضا كيف لبس الأقباط الزنانير وحدد المسلمين أن يلبس الأقباط ملابس بألوان هى الأزرق والأسود (الألوان التى كان الأقباط يلبسونها فى أيام حنهم على موتاهم فقط جعلهم المسلمين يلبسونها ) وعدم لبس اللون الأبيض وأمر المسلمين النساء القبطيات بلبس الملابس السوداء والللون العسلى وهى الملابس التى كانت ترتديها العاهرات المسلمات لإذلالهن , وهكذا أستمر الإضطهاد الإسلامى فى الزى 

 وفى العصر الحديث عاد المسلمين ليميزوا نفسهم عن طريق الزى فلبست نسائهم الحجاب , وأطلق المسلمين لحاهم ولبسوا الزى الباكستانى الأبيض وقد قامت الجماعات الإسلامية بدفع المسلمين فى مصر بإجبار المسلمين والمسلمات بلبس هذه الأزياء أو عن طريق , والأمر لا يعنى أحداً إذا لم يتعرضوا للمسيحيين الأقباط بسبب التفرقة فى الزى , إن تجارب أربعة عشر قرنا فى وسط المسلمين وشريعتهم الإسلامية تجعلنا يقظين من كل تحرك إسلامى نحو الوراء ناحية التعصب وإضطهادهم الدينى للأقباط , وقد حدث فعلاً إعتداء بالسب والشتم أو إلقاء الحجارة على الفتيات اللائى يلبسن الصليب وسرقة الصليب الذهبى وخطفه منهن لأنهن يمكن تميزهن من الزى الأوربى ولا يرتدين الحجاب فى طول إقليم مصر وعرضة وكثيراً ما كان يرجعن الفتيات الأقباط إلى بيوتهن ووجهن مشوهة وملابسهن مثقوبة من فعل الأحماض التى كان يلقيها عليهم المسلمين فى الطرقات . 

 وقد حاول المعتدلين من المسلمين والعلمانيين توضيح أنه لبس فتيات الإسلام الحجاب لا يعطيهن العفاف ولكن العفة فى القلب ولكن أصواتهم كانت تذهب أدراج الرياح لأنه كانت هناك نقود من السعودية تدفع للفتيات (خمسة جنيهات فى الشهور الأولى) فى الشهور الأولى - ومن هؤلاء الذين تكلموا فى هذا الموضوع د / مصطفى محمود (2) 



(1) لا يستطيع أحد من المسلمين أن يفسر القرآن من غير فهمه من تفسير المفسرين المعتمدين أى أنه يعتبر التفسير هو الأساس الوحيد لفهم المسلم لقرآنه والشروط العمرية جائت فى تفسير ابن كثير للقران التى جائت على تفسير سورة التوبة آية 5 : " فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ الْأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ " والمفسر هو : إسماعيل بن عمر بن كثير القرشي أبو الفداء وفاة المؤلف 774 

 (2) قال الدكتور مصطفى محمود مقال بعنوان عقل مصر يناقش احداث الفتنة نشر فى جريدة وطنى بتاريخ 7/ 6/ 1992م : " إذا كانت المنقبات لابسات العباءات هن المؤمنات وما عداهن خارجات عن الملة , فما القول فى آيات القرآن الصريحة التى تخاطب المؤمنين والمؤمنات : " قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم " , " وقل للمؤمنات يغضضن من أبصارهن ويحفظن فروجهن " 

 وما معنى غض البصر هنا إلا أن تكون الوجوه مكشوفة وحسنها ظاهر , ومصر بما طبعت عليه من وجدان دينى عميق وفطرة أسلامية سمحة ترفض هذا الفقة الإرهابى المسطح والفج ولا تعطى إمارتها لأهل النقاب والجلباب وإنما لأهل لاقلوب والألباب والفقة الذى إخترناه فى مصر هو فقه الإعتدال والوسيطة والسماحة واللين والرفق ونحن جميعاً مسلمين وأقباط أهل بيت واحد وأبناء أم واحدة شعارنا المودة والبر والرحمة , ومن يختار منا أن يشدد على نفسه هو حر , ولكن لا يفرض علينا تشدده ولا يستعلى علينا بإيمانه ولا ينظر إلى نفسه فى المرآة بتمييز عنصرى , وكانه أبيض ونحن سود , فكذلك تكبر مقيت وجهالة يبغضها الله ورسوله والشرائع الحقة هى ما تصلح بها الحياة , أما غير ذلك فبضاعة مستوردة مغشوشة " 

المـــــراجع 

حدد عمر بن الخطاب أنواع الملابس وطريقة ركوب أهل الذمة الركائب ( الحصان) فاشترط عليهم لبس الزنار! ونهاهم عن التشبيه بالمسلمين في ثيابهم وسروجهم ونعالهم! وأمرهم أن يجعلوا في أوساطهم زنارات وأن تكون قلانسهم مضربة ! وأمر عمر بمنع نساء أهل الذمة من ركوب الرحائل . ومن العجيب أن محمد صاحب الشريعة الإسلامية كان يلبس ملابس صنعها الأقباط وكانت تسمى فى هذا الوقت " قبطيه " نسبة إلى صانعيها ومكان صناعتها وكان لا يلبس هذا النوع من الملابس إلا أغنياء العرب وقادتهم ولما إحتلوا مصر وأصبحت من ضمن ولايات خلافتهم وضعوا شروط مجحفه بإرتداء زى خاص على أهلها . 
 فكتب إلى عدى بن ارطأة عامله على العراق: مروا من كان على غير الإسلام أن يضعوا العمائم ويلبسوا الأكيسة 
وجاء الفقهاء من بعده ليجولوا ويصولوا فى تفسير وتأكيد ما قاله عمر فتحدث أبو يوسف قاضى بغداد فى " كتاب الخراج " (2) عن لباس أهل الذمة وزيهم وهى قيود مفروضة على أزياء أهل الذمة فقال: " ينبغى أن تختم رقابهم فى وقت جباية جزية رؤوسهم حتى يفرغ من عرضهم و ثم تكسر الخواتيم كما فعل بهم عثمان بن حنيف ان سألوا كسرها , وأن يتقدم فى أن لا يترك أحد منهم يتشبه بالمسلمين في لباسه ولا في مركبه ولا في هيئته , ويؤخذوا بأن يجعلوا فى أوساطهم زنارات مثل الخيط الغليظ يعقده فى وسطه كل واحد منهم , وبأن تكون قلانسهم مضربه. وأن يتخذوا على سروجهم فى موضع القرابيس مثل الرمانه من الخشب وبأن يجعلوا شراك نعالهم مثنيه ولا يحذوا على حذو المسلمين وتمنع نساؤهم من ركوب الرحائل ويمنعوا من أن يحدثوا بناء بيعه لهم أو كنيسه ... فمر عمالك أن يتخذوا أهل الذمه بهذا الزى هكذا كان عمر بن
 الخطاب أمر عماله واعتمد أبو يوسف في تفسير ذلك على قول عمر بن الخطاب: حتى يعرف زيهم من زي المسلمين !
وقال يوسف أيضاً " حدثنى عبد الرحمن بن ثابت بن قوبان عن أبيه أن عمر بن عبد العزيز كتب إلى عامل له : " أما بعد فلا تدعن صليباً ظاهراً الا كسر وسحق ولا يركبن يهودى ولا نصرانى على سرج وليركب على أكاف ولا يركبن امرأه من كسائهم على رحاله وليكن على أكاف وتقدم فى ذلك تقدما بليغا , وإمنع من قبلك فلا يلبس نصرانى قباء ولا ثوب خز ولا عصب وقد ذكر لى ان كثيراً من قبلك من النصارى قد راجعوا لبس العمائم وتركوا المناطق على أوساطهم وإتخذوا الحمام والومز وتركوا التقصيص ولعمرى لئن كان يضع ليعلموا ما أنت فإنظر كل شئ نهيت عنه فإحسم عنه من فعله والسلام " 
 على أنه يجب علينا عرض مختلف وجهات النظر لموضوع أهل الذمه ( = غير المسلمين ) فى الشريعة الإسلامية من وجهه نظر المعتدلين منهم فنشير إلى ما كتبة د/ محمد عماره (3) يقول " ولقد ترسبت فى قناعة العامة وقطاع من الخاصة أن الإسلام قد دعا إلى تمييز أهل الكتاب عن المسلمين بإجبارهم بلبس زى خاص وعلى الرغم من أن الإسلام – وخاصة قرآنه الكريم – لم يعرض لقضية الأزياء والأشكال لا بالنسبه للمسلمين ولا بالنسبه إلى غيرهم لإهتمامه بالجوهر والمقاصد أكثر من الظواهر والأشكال .. إلا أن ما شاهده تاريخنا وسجله حول زى أهل الكتاب وأهل الذمه من مراسيم قد صدرت تحدد لهم التزى بزى خاص ثم تعطل تنفيذه هذا بالرشوه أو الجاه أو مرور الزمن ثم العوده إليها ثانيا ... وهكذا ان ما شهده التاريخ فى هذا المجال قد رسب فى القناعات والأفكار أن الأمر هو دين , أو على الأقل وثيق بالدين .. ولقد أسهم فى هذا الخلط السياسه وأوامرها بالدين وشريعته . " 

 ونلاحظ أن محمد عمارة يريد تجميل الإسلام من وحشيتة فى معاملة الأقباط ولكن لقد سقط القناع وأذيعت الأسرار بقدم الزمن وخرجت الكتب التى ظلت فى المخازن وعفى عليها الزمن لتخبر وتتحدث عما فعل الإسلام بأبناء سلالة حضارة مصر القديمة وهذه الملابس كانت مهينة للرجال فى رجوليتهم ومهينة لعفة نساء القبط وشرفهم ويمكن جمع ما قيل عن إلزام المسيحيينمن هذا الموقع من خلال قرائة العناوين وقد ذكر المؤرخون أنه كان يتكرر إلزام الأقباط بإرتداء هذه الملابس المميزة عدة سنين كل 20 - 40 سنة حتى يستطيع كبرائهم بإلغاء اوامرها أو فرماناتها .
 وفى الواقع أنه عندما فرض هارون الرشيد زياً خاصاً على الذمين ذلك لأن سكان الحدود كانوا يتجسسون على البلاد لمصلحة الإمبراطور نقيفور البيزنطى ويعتقد المؤرخين ان هذا الأمر لم يتعدى مدينة بغداد ومناطق الحدود مع الإمبراطورية البيزنطية (4)

 ويعتقد أن أقباط مصر لم ينالهم أذى من هذا الأمر إن أئمه وفقهاء أجلاء قد تحدثوا عن وجوب تمييز أهل الزمة بزى خاص ورووا أن فقهاء أجلاء قد إلتزموا ذلك فى مجتمعاتهم التى حكموها .. وعلى سبيل
 المثال فها هو القاضى أبو يوسف ( 113 – 182 هـ & 731 – 798م ) يكتب فى كتاب الخراج طالباً من الخليفة هارون الرشيد الإلتزام بذلك مع أهل الكتاب والذمه " فلا يترك أحد منهم يتشبه بالمسلمين فى لباسه ولا مركبه ولا فى هيئته ... ألخ 
 وقد إستند أبو يوسف فى تقرير ذلك أن عمر بن الخطاب قد أمر به وأنه " أمر عماله بأن يأخذوا أهل الذمه بهذا الزى وقال : " حتى يفرق بين زى أهل الكتاب من زى المسلمين " .. ونحن لا نجادل صدق رواية أبى يوسف أن عمر بن الخطاب قد طلب أن يتميز زى أهل الكتاب عن زى المسلمين 
 وإن كانت لنا ملاحظات على القضية برمتها نوجزها فى نقاط : 
• أن صنيع عمر بن الخطاب فى هذا المقام – كذلك غيره من الخلفاء – ليس ديناً ولا شريعة فمثل هذه الأمور ليست من الدين فى شئ إنما هو إضطهاد وإذلال وعنصرية 
 • أن خيال الحكام قد تلقف مبدأ التمييز فى الزى فأضاف فى تطبيقة التفاصييل حتى ليخيل إلى المرء أن الذين شرٌعوا هذا الأمر وطبقوه هم من مصممى الأزياء , وذلك يجعل هذا الأمر إذ حل فى عادات الحكام التى نسجتها ظروف عصورهم , وأبعد أن تكون ذات صله بالشريعه والدين .
 • وهو أهمها – أن الفقهاء الذين إستمروا على مر القرون يعيدون هذه القضية ويزيدون لم يقفوا وقفة المتأمل للحكمه التى من أجلها بدأ عمر بن الخطاب فوضع هذا القانون .. فوصفه لم يروى عن النبى ولا عن أبى بكر وإنما روى عن عمر أى أنه من محدثات عهده لم يتأمل الفقهاء حكمه هذا القانون ولو تأملوها لقالوا بإلغائه لأنه أصبح غير ذى موضوع

 التطور التاريخى فى تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية
 فى قانونها الخاص بإجبار الزميين على إرتداء زى يحقرهم

أذن عمرو للأقباط بإرتداء زى المسلمين (5) فلم يذكرالتاريخ أنه نالهم أى ضغط فى بدايه حكمهم وذلك لضعف المسلمين ولعدم إشعار السكان المحلين بغطرستهم وتكبرهم وتفرقتهم ولمصلحتهم . 
 فلم يفكر الخلفاء أو الولاه فى إلغاء هذا التغاضى عن تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية ولم 
يكد عام 233 هـ - 848 م يحل حتى شعر المسلمون بقوتهم وضعف الإمبراطورية البيزنطيه ورأى عمر بن عبد العزيز أن الوقت قد حان لإظهار التعصب والإضطهاد للوطنيين من أهل البلاد التى إحتلوها بقصد إذلالهم فأمر بعزل أهل الذمه ( غيرالمسلمين ) من الوظائف العامه ويذكر لنا إبن البطريق عن الأهوال التى لاقاها آباؤنا المسيحين الأقباط فقال " لم يزل النصارى يلبسون السواد فى أيام المتوكل . أما المتوكل , فكتب إلى جميع البلدان أن يأخذوا النصارى بلباس العيار والرقاع فى الدراريع رقعة من قدام ورقعه من خلف وأن يمنعوا من ركوب الخيل(6) وأن تصير فى سروجهم أكر ويركبون بركب خشبى وتصور على أبوابه دورهم صور شياطين ( وفى نسخة أخرى صور " الخنازير والقرود " ) فقالت النصارى : " من هذا إذاء شديد وحزن وغم " (7) وقال الراهب القمص أنطونيوس الأنطونى (8) فى سنة 235 هـ أيام الخليفة المتوكل على الله العباسى أمر المتوكل أهل الذمة بلبس الطيالسة ( شال أو طرحة مثل النساء ) العسلية ( وهو اللون المميز بالنساء العاهرات فى هذا الزمن) والزنانير ( جمع زنار والزنار هو الحزام الذى يشد على الوسط وكان يلبس هذا الحزام نساء القبط علامه على طهارتهن وعفتهن ) وركوب السروج بركب خشب , وتكون السروج كهيئة الأكف ( بردعه حمار) وعلى رؤسهن القلانس المختلفة الألوان , وأن تخيط الرقاع على ظهورهم وصدورهم كل رقعة قدر أصابع اليد ولونها عسلى وأزر نسائهم عسلية , وملبس مماليكهم مثلهم وينعون من لبس المناطق وهدم بيعهم المحدثة , وأخذ العشر من منازلهم , فإن كان الموضع واسعا صير مسجداًُ , وإن كان لا يصلح مسجداً صير مكاناً للقضاء , وأمر أن تجعل على باب دورهم أساطين ( = عمدان) وقيل شياطين من خشب مسمورة تقريبا بين منازلهم ومنازل المسلمين , ونهى أن يستعان بهم فى الدواوين , وأعمال السلطان التى تخالف أحكامهم فيها أحكام المسلمين , ونهى أن يتعلم أولادهم فى كتاتيب المسلمين , وأن يعلمهم مسلم , ونهى أن يظهروا فى أعيادهم وشعانينهم صلباناً وأمر أن تسوى قبورهم بالرض لئلا تشبه قبور المسلمين , وكتب الكتب إلى عماله فى الآفاق بذلك , ثم أمر أهل الذمة فى سنة 239هـ بلبس دراعتين ( الدراعة = هى قميص مفتوح من أمام إلى القلب ) عمليتين على الدراريع والأقبية ( جمع قباء= هو الثوب الذي يلبس فوق الثياب) وبالأقتصار فى مواكبهم على ركوب البغال والحمير دون الخيل والبراذي ( البراز= الخيول التركية) 
 وحدثنا الجبرتى عن الأمر الذى صدر عام 1233هـ - 1817 م إلى الأقباط والأروام بأن يلزموا زيهم الأزرق والأسود ولا يلبسون العمائم البيض لأنهم خرجوا عن الحد فى كل شئ ويتعممون بالشيلات الكشمير الملونة والغالية الثمن ويركبون الهوانات والبغال والخيول وأمامهم وخلفهم الخدم والعبيد بايديهم العصى ويطردون الناس عن طريقهم ويلبسون الأسلحة وتخرج الطائفة منهم إلى الخلاء ينصبون لهم شأناً يضربون عليه بالبنادق الرصاص (9) 
 وقد ألغى محمد على قيود الزى الذى كان مفروضاً على الأقباط فى العصور السابقة 


 (1) طبع ببولاق كتاب الخراج سنة 1302 ص 72 و73
(2) ويبدوا أن مسأله الملابس هذه تقيد بها العرب فى ملابسهم وزادوا فى تطويلها لتأكيد تميزهم عن ملابس المسيحيين فيقص علينا الكندى قصة قلنسوتهم كدت تنتهى بمأساه , فقد لاحظ القاضى ابن أبى ليث أن القضاه التابعين له كانوا يبالغون فى تطويل قلنسوتهم فأمرهم بتقصيرها وأقسم أن تقطع رأس كل من يخالف هذا الأمر ( راجع كتاب الولاه والقضاه ص 460 للكندى )

 (3) د/ محمد عماره فى كتاب الهلال عدد فبراير 1979 بعنوان " الإسلام والوحدة الوطنية " – الكاتب تخرج فى الأزهر ودار العلوم وحصل على الماجستير والدكتوراه فى العلوم الإسلامية
 (4) أقباط ومسلمون منذ الفتح العربى الى عام 1922م إعداد د0 جاك تاجر د0 فى الآداب من جامعه باريس القاهره 1951 ص 111


(5) أو بالمعنى الإجمالى أن الأقباط كان لهم زيهم قبل إحتلال العرب المسلمين مصر ولكن عمروا لم يمنع الأقباط من إرتداء زىالمسلمين إذا أرادوا 

 (6) ( إبن البطريق ص 59 )
 (7)( إبن البطريق ص 63 )
 (8) وطنية الكنيسة القبطية وتاريخها من بعد الآباء الرسل حتى عصر الرئيس الراحل السادات منذ عام 150 إلى عام 1981م إعداد الراهب القمص أنطونيوس الأنطونى

 (9) الجبرتى ج4 ص 288
 (10) كتاب أهل الذمه فى الإسلام د / ثرتون ص 217

(11) و(12) تدريب الراوى فى شرح تقريب المناوى للسيوطى تحقيق عبد الوهاب عبد اللطيف ج2 – الطبعة الثانيه 1392هـ / 1972 م دارالتراث بمصر ص 208- 210 
 (13) راجع فواتح الرحموت يشرح مسلم الثبوت لـ عبد العلى محمد بن نظام الدين الأنصارى – المجلد الثانى – ص 158 – د0ت0ن دار إحياء التراث العربى – بيروت – على هامش كتاب المصطفى من علم الأصول للغزالى , مصور من الطبعة الأولى بالمطبعة الأميرية ببولاق المحمية 1324 هـ*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*أولا : حرق وهدم الكنائس والإعتداء على المصليين وقفلها *​

* يداية الإضطهاد الدينى فى العصر الحديث مع ظهور عصابة الإخوان المسلمين الإجرامية فى مصر : *


* ظهرت عصابة الإخوان المسلمين عام 1928 م وهى حركة متطرفة دينياً هدفها الإستيلاء على الحكم , وتعتبر هذه العصابة الأب الروحى لجميع العصابات الموجودة الآن وخاصة عصابة القاعدة (بن لادن) وعصابة الزرقاوى وغيرها , ولها إتصالات بعصابات الإسلام فى الشرق الأوسط كله , ومنذ لحظة تكوين هذه العصابة شرعت فى إحلال الدين محل الوطنية وحصار الديمقراطية التى كانت سائدة فى العصر الملكى , ثم حاولت الإنقضاض على الحكم الإشتراكى الديكتاتورى فى عصر جمال عبد الناصر بمحاولة إغتياله فى ميدان المنشية , حتى حكم أحد أبنائها المخلصين وهو الرئيس محمد أنور السادات الذى أخرج كوادرهم من السجون وقنن الشريعة الإسلامية , وجاء السيد لارئيس محمد حسنى مبارك لينفذها مما جعل الأقباط يعيشون فى جحيم الإضطهاد الدينى لمدة أكثر من 50 سنة , أما هدف الإخوان هو العودة إلى الحكم الإسلامى وسيادة دين افسلام وتنفيذ جميع بنود الشريعة بما فيها الحدود ومعاملة الذمى مثل معاملة العبيد إن لم يكن أقل فى الدرجة والتى تنص أن يدعوا الأقباط إلى الشروط الثلاثة : إما الإسلام أو الجزية أو القتل . وفى البداية كونت عصابة الإخوان المسلمين الإجرامية جمعية أسمها " شباب محمد " ومن برامجها أن ثروة البلاد ومرافقها ملك للمسلمين ومن حقهم وحدهم ... ودعوه أهل البلاد من الأقباط إلى إحدى الثلاث إختيارات السابقة - وينبغى على العضو أن يقاطع كلية ما هو غير إسلامى من مأكل ومشرب وملبس , وألا يتعامل إلا مع مسلماً .. كما أنهم يدعون إلى إستعمال القوة لتحقيق الأغراض الدينية الفاشيستية المنافية لحقوق الإنسان والدساتير والقوانين الدولية - والحض على كراهية الأقباط ومقاطعتهم تجارياً . ونشرت جريدة مصر بتاريخ 26 أبريل 1947 م أن إمام جامع أولاد عنان خطب فى المصليين يوم الجمعة داعياً إلى كراهية الأقباط . وفى يوم 26 ابريل سنة 1947 م وزع نداء من المدعو حسن أحمد فايد إمام وخطيب مسجد الشيخ سلطان بالدوير يحض المسلمين فيها على : " إجتناب أعداء الله فى عيدهم , ولا تحتفلوا بيوم شم النسيم (هو اليوم التالى لعيد القيامة وهو يوم عيد الربيع عند قدماء المصريين ) فلا تشاركوا النصارى فى هذا اليوم , لا تدخلوا على المشركين فى كنائسهم يوم عيدهم فإن السخط ينزل عليهم لأن هذا اليوم ينزل فيه السخط والغضب من الله على اليهود والنصارى لعصيانهم له ومن عمل مثلهم وشاركهم فى أثمهم إستحق لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين . " * 
*
 ----------- 
وبدأت عصابة الإخوان المسلمين الهجوم على الأقباط والمسيحيين فى المدن والقرى والنجوع وإثارة المسلمين بالمنشورات والعظات الجارحة والخطب الرنانة والمقالات الهادمة المفرقة بين إثنين من بنى البشر بسبب العنصرية الدينية ومن أعمالهم الدموية : - 
 -------------------- 

*** حرق كنيسة الزقازيق .. نشرت جريدة الإخوان المسلمين فى صباح 27 /3 / 1947 م نبأ مختلقاً عن إعتداء كاذب حدث من الأقباط على الدين الإسلامى , ثم ظهر مقال آخر فى جريدة البلاغ مساء اليوم نفسه فى مقالة بعنوان " مأساة دامية " بإمضاء أحمد الشرباصى المدرس بمعهد الزقازيق الدينى كتب فيها يحض على كراهية الأقباط والتشهير بهم وقد سبق هذا إعتداءات على الأقباط مثبوته فى القضيتين 1111 , 1555 سنة 1946 م ونشرت جريدة مصر فى 27 مارس سنة 1947 م مقالة تصف يوم حرق هذه الكنيسة " كانت الليلة معدة لعظة تسمعها سيدات الأقباط عن الفداء - فداء الآخرة بالدنيا وفداء الوطن بالنفس والمال فإذا بهن محاطات بالجماهير (المسلمين) الصاخبة ثم محاطات بالنار المندلعة - وبادر جيران الكنيسة بإلقاء سلالم خشبية فإرتقينها ونجون . ثم نشرت جريدة مصر فى يوم 19 / 4 / 1947 م ما تلى حرق الكنيسة وإنتهت فرقة الهجوم فى تأدية عملها بنهب مام تلتهمه النار من كنيسة الرب المقدسة .. ألخ ثم أنتظمت مظاهرة إخترقت جميع الشوارع الرئيسية الرئيسية فى المدينة , وكانوا يهتفون هتافات عدائية ضد المسيحيين : " اليوم يوم الصهيونية وغداً يوم المسيحية .. اليوم يوم السبت وغداً يوم الأحد " وكل هذا يحدث تحت سمع رجال البوليس والإدارة فماذا فعلوا ؟ وعلى من قبضوا أو من حاكموا وعاقبوا ؟ .. لا أحد !! 
 --------------------*

*
 *** حرق الكنيسة القبطية بالحضرة بالإسكندرية فى شهر أبريل سنة 1947 م وطبعاً قيدت القضية ضد مجهول  
 ----------------------

*** محاولة حرق كنيسة مار جرجس بـ ميت دمسيس - فقد أدعى بعض جهلة المسلمين بعد إكتشاف قبر زعموا أنه لأبى بكر الصديق ولكن كذبت مصلحة الآثار العربية وقتها هذا الخبر , ولكن نشرت جريدة مصر الأهرام 20 / 4 / 1950 م بعض ما عاناه أهالى ميت دمسيس والزائرون لهذه الكنيسة الأثرية من إهانة وسلب ونهب وإغراء لترك الدين حتى بلغ العدوان إلى حد إحراق الكنيسة الأثرية بها . 
 --------------------------

*** إحراق الكنيسة القبطية بالسويس - كانت مجزرة بشعة نتج عنها قتل بعض من الأقباط قتلاً عنيفاً يتسم بالبربرية , فقد علقوهم فى خطاطيف حديدية (خاصة بالجزارين ) وحرقوهم أحياء وطافوا ببعض أجسادهم يهللون ويكبرون ثم ألقوا ببعضهم محترقين فى الطرقات ثم أخذوهم وألقوهم فى الكنيسة وأشعلوا فيها النيران .. وكان إرتكاب الإخوان المسلمين لهذه الجريمة التى أفلتت من العقاب على مرأى ومسمع من السلطات وكان ذنب الضحايا الوحيد أنهم مسيحيون ( كتاب فرق تسد زغيب ميخائيل ) ( مستند / 1 / حرق وهدم الكنائس - مقالة كتبها الأستاذ نظير جيد حالياً بإسم البابا شنودة الثالث بطريرك الأقباط ) http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1062.htm *


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*عصـــــر الرئيس محمد أنور السادات  *​

*
فى أيامه بدأ إضطهاد الحكومة فأفرج عن العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية بدون ضمانات وكان يدعى أنه يقاوم التيار اليسارى فى مصر وفى النهاية قتل بأيدى هذه العصابات , وكان واضحاً أن الأمن والبوليس بدأ فى عهده الوقوف موقف سلبى إن لم يكن إيجابياً بمحاصرة منطقة التوتر حتى تقوم العصابات الإسلامية بقتل الأقباط وتدمير مساكنهم وتجارتهم وخطف نسائهم , وقد ذكرت صحيفة النيوزويك أن : محافظ أسيوط محمد كان يوزع الأسلحة على جماعة الأخوان المسلمين ( المحظورة رسمياً ) (كتاب أقباط المهجر - مجدى خليل ص 106 ) 
 ------------------------------------

 *** بعدما قام بترميم كنيسة وقف دير البراموس بطوخ دلكا عاد واستولى على وقف الدير لكي يبني عليه مدينة ميت أبو الكوم الجديدة وذلك بدون أي تعويض للدير عن أراضيه التي استولى عليها. 
 -------------------------------- 

 ***  الاعتداء على جمعية النهضة الأرثوذوكسية بسنهور 8/9/1972 م ( تفاصيل / 2 / حرق وهدم الكنائس والإعتداء على المصليين )  http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1002.htm 

 -------------------------------- 

*** قام المسلمين بحرق جمعية الكتاب المقدس فى 6 نوفمبر عام 1972 م فى الوقت الذى كان المسيحيون يؤدون فيها الشعائرالدينية تعتبر حادثة الخانكة ( تفاصيل / 3/ حرق وهدم الكنائس والإعتداء على المصليين ) http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1003.htm 
 -------------------------------- 

*** كنيسة العذراء في البيطاخ بنواحي سوهاج 1975 - هاجم الغوغاء والعامة الكنيسة وكسروا الأبواب والشبابيك والدكك وأخذوا الأواني المقدسة والملابس الكهنوتية وصعدوا الى أعلى الكنيسة ليؤذنوا واصيب عدد كبير من الأقباط بجراح شديدة ولم يهتم الأمن بالقبض على الجناة . ( تفاصيل / 4 / حرق وهدم الكنائس والإعتداء على المصليين ) http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1004.htm  --------------------------------------

*** كنيسة المحامدة بنواحي سوهاج - هاجم الغوغاء والعامة المسلمين الكنيسة وأحدثوا تلفيات كثيرة بها وضربوا الكاهن القس/ داود القمص كيرلس عندما تعرض لهم وفتحوا رأسه ولم يقبض على الجناة. ( تفاصيل / 4 / حرق وهدم الكنائس والإعتداء على المصليين ) http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1004.htm 

 -------------------------------
*** حادثة كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل بالعوايسة مركز سمالوط يوليو 1976 - وذلك أثناء زيارة الأنبا بفنوتيوس للكنيسة حيث قام الغوغاء والعامة من المتطرفين المسلمين بتمزيق اللافتات وقذفوا القاعة الملحقة بالكنيسة بالطوب وكسّروا ما بها من نوافذ وترابيزات وكراسي ودكك وقذفوا الكنيسة بالطوب. ( تفاصيل / 5 / حرق وهدم الكنائس والإعتداء على المصليين ) http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1005.htm 

 ----------------------------------- 

*** اغلاق كنيسة السيدة العذراء بقرية منقطين مركز سمالوط 1977 م - حيث قامت الشرطة باغلاق الكنيسة وذلك لعدم وجود ترخيص لها. ( تفاصيل / 6 / حرق وهدم الكنائس والإعتداء على المصليين ) http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1006.htm 

 --------------------------------------------

*** فى سنة 19/3/1979م حرقت كنيسة قصرية الريحان بمصر القديمة التى تعتبر من الآثار المسيحية الهامة لأقباط مصر حيث أتت عليها النيران بالكامل ولم يبق منها شيئا . وقيدت القضية ضد مجهول والجدير بالذكر انقطاع المياه عن المنطقة لمدة ثلاثة أيام قبل الحريق كما أن الدولة أقرت وقتها بأنها ستعيد بنائها على نفقتها ولم يحدث وقتها شئ من ذلك. . ولم يستدل علىالجناه المسلمون ودائما يظل الفاعل مجهول للتغطية على الجناة ( تفاصيل / 7/ حرق وهدم الكنائس والإعتداء على المصليين ) http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1007.htm 

 ---------------------------------- 

*** حادثة كنيسة اسبورتنج الاسكندرية 7/1/1980م - حيث ألقى أحد المتطرفين قنبلة على الأقباط المجتمعين في الكنيسة ليلة عيد الميلاد. كما انفجرت قنبلة أخرى في صاحبها قبل أن يلقيها على كنيسة أخرى بالاسكندرية . ( تفاصيل / 8 / حرق وهدم الكنائس والإعتداء على المصليين ) http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1008.htm 

 ---------------------------- 

*** فى 17 حزيران / يونيو 1981م نشب نزاع فى حى الزاوية الحمراء بالقاهرة حول قطعة أرض كان قد إشتراها أحد المسيحيين لتقام عليها كنيسة وإستصدر حكماً قضائيا ًبحيازتها وأصبحت ملكة قعلاً بحكم قوانين مصر المعمول بها . غير أن السلطات المحلية دفعت بأن الأرض ملك لأحد المصانع . وعندما علمت بعض العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية بأمر النزاع بين الطرفين بادر بعض أعضائها بإحتلال الأرض لبناء مسجد عليها فدافع المسيحى عن نفسه وقيل أنه بادر بإطلاق النار فى موقع الأرض وفى رواية أخرى أنه أطلق النار عليهم عندما هاجمته العصابات الإسلامية فى منزله وأنه قتل بعض أفرادها – وإمتد الإشتباك وقام العامة من أوباش المسلمين وعامتهم بقتل وإصابة الأقباط من الرجال والنساء والأطفال فشمل الحى بأكمله فوقع قتلى ومصابون من الجانبين( تفاصيل / 9 / حرق وهدم الكنائس والإعتداء على المصليين ) http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1009.htm وقدرت المصادر الحكومية أن مجموع القتلى بلغ 17 قتيلاً والجرحى 112 كما تم القبض على 226 شخصاً وذكر انه قتل أكثرمن عشرة من المسلمين وأصيب أكثر من مائة بالرصاص .- أما الطرف الأكثر صدقاً هو تصريح من السيد اللواء أبو باشا وزير الداخلية الأسبق فى حوار له ( فتح ملفات الكبار) بجريدة الأهرام الدولى أن : عدد القتلى فى حادثة الزاوية الحمراء من القباط بلغ اكثر من 81 قتيلاً وقالت الهيئة القبطية الأمريكية (25) فقد ذكرت أنهم ذبحوا أكثر من 100 مسيحى قبطى أثناء هذه الصدامات الدموية (25) The American Coptic Association; The second Anniversary of Massacring the Christians in Egypt – Collaboration between the Egyptian Government 

 ------------------------------ 

*** وفى 2/8/1981م إنفجرت قنبله فى كنيسة بشبرا هى كنيسة العذراء بمسرة أثناء إجراء حفل زواج بالكنيسة مما أدى إلى سقوط العديد من القتلى الأقباط كما قتل أيضاً مسلمين كانوا يهنئون العروسين مما أدى الى اصابة 59 شخص منهم 14 مسلما وقد توفى 3 من المصابين منهم 2 من المسلمين. (راجع - تفجر قنبلة فى كنيسة شبرا – الإعتصام السنة 44- العدد 10 (آب / أغسطس 1981 ) ص3 من الغلاف ) ( تفاصيل / 10 / حرق وهدم الكنائس والإعتداء على المصليين ) http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1010.htm
*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*فى عصـــر محمـــد حسنى مبـــــارك  *​

*
في عهده أثمرت وأينعت بذرة الارهاب الاسلامي فى عصر الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك وتعددت حوادث الاعتداء على أرواح وممتلكات وكنائس الأقباط ويمكن تلخيصها في الآتي مع ملاحظة أن الدولة ممثلة في جهاز الشرطة والأمن أصبحت طرفا في الكثير من هذه الاعتداءات ومنها على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر: 
 ------------------------------------------ 

*** حادث أبوقرقاص 1989 م .. قامت جماعة من المتطرفين المسلمين بالهجوم على كنيسة السيدة العذراء للأقباط الكاثوليك وقتل فيها اثنين من الأقباط 

 -------------------------------------- 

 *** القاء متفجرات على كنيسة السيدة العذراء .. بعين شمس في 16/3/ 1990م 

 ------------------------------------------- 

 *** انفجار قنبلة في كنيسة السيدة العذراء بسنهور .. الفيوم 19/4/1990 م 

 --------------------------------------------

*** احراق كنيسة بورسعيد .. أواخر شهر يوليو 1990 م - حاولت العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية إحراق كنيسة بشارع محمد على وقد تمكن رجال الإطفاء من إخماد الحريق قبل أن يلتهم الكنيسة بالكامل . 

 ------------------------------------------------

*** تحرك الأمن المركزي لمنع عمل سندة من الداخل للسور الآيل للسقوط لكنيسة ههيا شرقية - نشرت الواقعة فى جريدة الأهالى بقلم سعد الدين إبراهيم بتاريخ 9/ 5/ 1990 م : حيث يذكر السيد ناجى عزيز نجيب - ههيا بمحافظة شرقية - قائلاً : سور كنيستنا آيل للسقوط ولمعرفة المسئولين بها بالقانون ومشاكله ومتاعبه أرادوا عمل سندة له من الداخل إلا أنهم فوجئوا بالقبض عليهم متهمين بجريمة شنيعة وهى محاولة منع السور من السقوط - وتحركت جحافل الأمن المركزى والشرطة والنيابة لتمنع هذه الجريمة ولذلك أتسائل قائلاً ماذا جرى لمصر . 


 ***إحراق كنيسة مار جرجس - مركز منيا القمح - محافظة الشرقية 15/4/1990م , فوجئ اهل البلدة بالنيران تشتعل فى كنيسة مار جرجس مركز منيا القمح محافظة الشرقية , وكانت النيران قد إلتهمت بعض واجهات الأبواب والنوافذ والشبابيك والستائر والمفروشات والمقاعد .. وقد ذكر القمص عطا الله جبر كمال كاهن الكنيسة قائلاً : " أن الكنيسة كان لا يوجد بها مصدر للنيران أو كهرباء ولم يكن بها شموعاً مضاءة لأنها لا تستخدم إلا فى المناسبات القليلة ولم يكن بها قداس فى هذا اليوم (أى ان الكنيسة لم تفتح فى يوم الحريق ولا يوجد بها مناسبه لفتحها فمن اين اتت النيران) لمزيد من التفاصيل راجع جريدة الأهالى 18/4/1990 م 

حادثة قرية إبراهيم باشا مركز سمالوط - فبراير 1991 م - قوات أمن الدولة المدججة بالسلاح تهاجم بيت أجتمع فيه الأقباط خصصوه للصلاة فارعبتهم وأرهبتهم وقامت بالإستيلاء على ما فى البيت من أسره ونوافذ وابواب وأشياء اخرى .( تفاصيل / 11 / حرق وهدم الكنائس - منظمة حقوق الإنسان المصرى ) http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1063.htm 


هجوم مسلحين من العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية على الأقباط فى امبابة - القاهرة 20/9/ 1991 م - قامت عصابات الإسلام بإشعال النار فى الكنيسة الرسولية بشارع البصراوى , وكنيسة نهضة القداسة بشارع الوردانى والتى إلتهمت النيران جميع محتوياتها ونظراً لأنه أحرقت عصابات الإسلام بيوت الأقباط المسيحيين وكنيسة والمتاجر وإصابة أكثر من 40 قبطياً بإصابات بالغة فقد أوردنا تفاصيلها مع قسم الإعتداءات الدموية ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 9/ الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط ) 

 ***
 احراق كنيسة الأنبا أنطونيوس .. بحوش عيسى - محافظة البحيرة 1991 م .. هاجمت الجماعات الإسلامية وعصابات الإسلام الإجرامية فى مصر كنيسة الأنبا أنطونيوس فى سنة 1991 م وأحرقوها , وتدخل الأمن بعد أن تم إحراق الكنيسة بالكامل وتأثرت بشدة من جراء الحريق وأغلق الكنيسة بعد أن اعتاد الأقباط ان يصلوا فيها ومنذ ذلك التاريخ والأهالى يسمعون الوعود تلو الوعود عن السماح لهم بالعودة إلى الكنيسة وفتحها ومباشرة الصلاة فيها ولكن لم يتحقق ذلك حتى عام 2000 م يوسف سيدهم - جريدة وطنى - 8/3/1998 م وفى سنة 2001 وافقت الدولة على بناء كنيسة جديدة فى حوش عيسى بدلاً من الكنيسة التى حرقها الإرهابيين عام 2001 م ويقوم الأقباط بالصلاة فيها . 

 -------------------------------------------

*** حادثة منقطين بسمالوط 16/2/1991 حيث قامت الشرطة بالهجوم على الكنيسة بقوات مدججة بالسلاح محمولة على 17 سيارة كبيرة واعتدوا على القسوس بالضرب بالأيدي والأرجل وقاموا بتخريب الكنيسة وموجوداتها من كتب مقدسة وأيقونات وألقوها أرضا وداسوها بالأقدام كما قاموا بتخريب سكن الكاهن. وفي اليوم التالي قام رجال الشرطة بنزع أبوا ب ونوافذ الكنيسة وتحميلها على سيارات الأمن المركزي. 

 ----------------------------------------------------

 *** مذبحة دير المحرق القوصية .. أسيوط 11/3/1994  م  

 -------------------------------------------------- 
 *** حريق كنيسة الأنبا ابرام .. بالعزب الفيوم في 19/4/1996 م

 --------------------------------------------- 

*** في ابريل 1996 احترقت كنيسة السيدة العذراء ومار جرجس بالعياط .. مجلة صباح الخير 24/4/1996 م ( مستند / 12 / حرق وهدم الكنائس - منظمة حقوق الإنسان المصرى ) http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1011.htm

 ---------------------------------------------- 

*** في مايو 1996 احترقت كنيسة الشهيد أبو سيفين بالفيوم .. جريدة الأهالي 15/5/1996 م ( مستند / 12 / حرق وهدم الكنائس - منظمة حقوق الإنسان المصرى ) http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1011.htm 

 -----------------------------------------------

*** في مايو 1996 احترق دير القديس مارجرجس بقنا .. جريدة الوفد 26/5/1996 م ( مستند / 12 / حرق وهدم الكنائس - منظمة حقوق الإنسان المصرى ) http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1011.htm 

 ---------------------------------------- 

*** أحداث كنيسة الشهيد العظيم مارمينا - المندرة - الإسكندرية 26 مايو 1996 م ( مستند وتفاصيل / 12 / حرق وهدم الكنائس - منظمة حقوق الإنسان المصرى ) http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1011.htm 

*** العصابات الإسلامية تشعل النار فى منزل الراهب إسحق السريانى بدعوى أنه سيقوم ببناءه كنيسة - عزبة جريس اشمون - المنوفية - 19/6/1997 م جزء من تقرير منظمة حقوق الإنسان الخاص بهذه الحادثة قامت أجهزة الأمن بالقبض على 39 متهما بعزبة جريس مركز اشمون محافظة المنوفية يوم الخميس 19/6/1997 بتهمة التجمع وإشعال النيران في منزل الراهب اسحق السرياني وقالت الأنباء أن المواطن المسيحي كان يعتزم بناء كنيسة في قطعة أرض يمتلكها بالقرية دون القيام بالإجراءات اللازمة فقام كل من صلاح عباس محمد البوهي ومكرم عبد الحميد عوض وشكري فتح الله بقيادة وتحريض الأهالي بمحاولة إحراق منزل الراهب المذكور - وإذ يأسف مركز الوحدة الوطنية لحقوق الإنسان لهذا الحادث المؤسف فإنه يطالب أجهزة الأمن بالإفراج فورا عن المواطنين المقبوض عليهم ويكرر مطالبته للحكومة المصرية بإصدار قرار لها يسمح للمسيحيين ببناء الكنائس بحرية والنشر عن ذلك في الصحافة والإذاعة والتليفزيون معبرة عن ذلك فيما أورده الدستور المصري من حرية العقيدة والمواطنة الكاملة للمسيحيين في مصر وأي تقصير من الحكومة في إصدار هذا القرار سيجعل الأحداث تتكرر مثلما حدث في كفر دميان والتمساحية وغيرها ويناشد المركز كافة منظمات حقوق الإنسان في مصر والعالم ورجال الصحافة والفكر وكافة المسئولين حث الحكومة المصرية على اتخاذ هذا القرار .21/6/1997

 ------------------------------------- 

*** مذبحة قرية الفكرية أبو قرقاص المنيا 12/2/1997 م - قام المتطرفون المسلمون بهجوم ارهابي على الأقباط في صحن كنيسة مار جرجس مما أدى الى استشهاد تسعة أشخاص 

 ----------------------------------------------
*** حادثة قرية التمساحية القوصية أسيوط في 7/3/1997 - هاجم العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية عقب صلاة الجمعة كنيسة الأمير تادرس المشرقي 
 --------------------------------------------- 

 *** يناير 2000ضرب كنيسة باولاد طوق شرق *


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*هدم مبنى مطرانية شبرا الخيمة .. فبراير 2001 مهدم بيتاً تابعاً لمطرانية القليوبية .. إشترت مطرانية القليوبية بيتاً فى منطقة شبرا الخيمة مكون من أربعة أدوار وذلك فى سنة 1998 وفى يوم 19/2/ 2001 أرسلت طلباً لوزير الداخلية يطلب التصريح بإستعمال المبنى للدراسات ومدارس الأحد ووحدة طبية وكنيسة بعد أن جهزت المبنى لذلك , فقامت أجهزة الأمن بهدم المبنى على رأس الكاهن الذى رفض الخروج منه وأصيب بإصابات خطيرة ( مستند وتفاصيل / 13 / حرق وهدم الكنائس - منظمة حقوق الإنسان المصرى ) http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1059.htm 

 -----------------------------------------------

 *** هدم سور كنيسة البلينا سوهاج ...

*** أمر هدم - أمر إدارى رقم 926 لسنة 2002 و الصادر فى 11/3/2002 و الموقع من السيد/ هانى إبراهيم محمد المدير التنفيذى لمحافظة أسيوط الدور الثانى وكذلك السلم الموصل إلي الدور الثانى من كنيسة القديسين تادرس الشطبى و أبو سيفين ( مستند / 14 / حرق وهدم الكنائس - منظمة حقوق الإنسان المصرى ) http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1060.htm 

 ----------------------------------------------

 *** هدم سور كنيسة العبور‏ يناير2002 م  


 اغلاق كنيستين بالاسكندرية  .. الكنيسة الأولى بالكيلو 19 طريق الاسكندرية العجمي بنجع العرجي  الكنيسة الثانية بالقرب من العامرية 

 --------------------------------------------

 *** الهجوم التتري على دير الأنبا أنطونيوس .. في 19/8/2003  

 ------------------------------------------------ 
*** الاعتداء على كنيسة الشهيد جورج .. بأسيوط في 19/9/2003 فوجئ المصلين الأقباط الجمعة 19/سبتمبر/2003 حوالي الساعة العاشرة بقوات من الأمن المركزي وأمن الدولة وعدد غفير من الجنود المدججة بالسلاح تقتحم كنيسة الشهيد الأنبا جورج بمنطقة البيسرى الشعبية بمدينة أسيوط التابعة لنيافة الأنبا ميخائيل مطران أسيوط....أقتحم رجال الأمن الكنيسة الصغيرة وقاموا بترويع المصلين وتدوس مقدسات المسيحيين (القربان المقدس بالأقدام) ( مستند / 15 / حرق وهدم الكنائس - منظمة حقوق الإنسان المصرى ) http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1060.htm 

 --------------------------------------------------

*** اعتداءات متكررة من الجيش المصري الباسل بلغت تسعة إعتداءات على مركز بطمس لخدمة المعوقين التابع لدير راهبات مار يوحنا الحبيب وذلك في أعوام 1996، 1997، 2001، 20/2/2002، 16/4/2003 م 

 ------------------------------------------------------- 

 *** الاعتداء على كنيسة قصر رشوان .. بالفيوم في 28/8/2000 م 

 -------------------------------------------------

 *** الاعتداء على كنيسة السيدة العذراء ..حرق وتدمير كنيسة العذراء بقرية بنى واللمس بالمنيا بقرية بني واللمس مغاغة 10/2/2002 م 
 --------------------------------------------- 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1065.htm هجوم المسلمين فى 20/2/2006 م بعزبة واصف مركز العياط الجيزة وحرق أربعة منازل وإصابة العديد من المسيحيين بجراح والسبب أن الأقباط حصلوا على تصريح رسمى قانونى بفتح كنيستهم بعد أن ظلت مغلقة ثلاث سنوات ( مستند / 16 / حرق وهدم الكنائس - إختصار م/16/ح.هـ 

 *** الاعتداء على كنيسة طحا الأعمدة .. مايو 2004 م - والذي راح ضحيتها القس ابراهيم ميخائيل واثنين من شمامسة الكنيسة
 ----------------------
*** حادثة كفر الشيخ - تناقل المسلمون في احدى قرى كفر الشيخ أن الأقباط مجتمعون في منزل واحد منهم للصلاة فقام المسلمون بحرق المنزل على من فيه مما أدى الى احتراق زوجة صاحب المنزل. 
 --------------------------------- 

*** حادثة العيـــــــاط .. أما فى حادثة العياط الأخيرة قطع الرصاص المنهمر أصبع كاهناً وقاموا بخلع ملابسهم الكهنوتية وحلق نصف ذقونهم لإذلال كهنة الأقباط .. ومن الملاحظ أن البوليس قد خطط مع الجماعات الإجرامية فقام بقطع الكهرباء عن المنطقة قبل هجوم أكثر من 5000 شخص من الجماعات الإجرامية على المسيحيين ( وقد طالعتنا الأنباء أن الحكومة أطلقت فى مصر سراح أكثر من 1000 شخص من الجماعات الإسلامية التى تنتمى إلى الجهاد وفصائل أخرى من السجون مؤخرا فبل هذه الحادثة) خصيصا للهجوم على النصارى فهل هناك إتفاق جانبى 

 --------------------------------------

*** حرق كنيسة مار مرقس فى قرية تلوانه مركز الباجور فى محافظة المنوفية فى يوم السبت الموافق 2/4/2005م حيث شب حريق فى الساعة الثانية صباحا فى كنيسة مار مرقس الكنيسة الوحيدة بالقرية والكنيسة مبنية بالطوب اللبن وسقفها مغطى بعروق بهجوم 4000 من المسلمين ولم يتحرك البوليس . ( تفاصيل / / حرق وهدم الكنائس ) 


 أقوال الصحف عن أحداث قرية التمساحية - القوصية 7/3/1997م 

هاجم الغوغاء والعامة ( إعتدادت الصحف إطلاق هذا الإسم على عصابات افسلام الإجرامى فى الصحف ) عقب صلاة الجمعة بمسجد أحمد يونس بالتمساحية بعد بعد أن القى خطيب المسجد عبد الرؤوف موسى مندداً بوجود صليب مرتفع بالقرية يجب إنزالة من فوق منارة الكنيسة _ وعلى أثر ذلك قام الغوغاء الخارجين من المسجد بالهجوم على كنيسة الأمير تادرس المشرقى وقذفوها من الخارج بالطوب وقاموا بتحطيم زجاج نوافذها بالإضافة إلى تحطيم زجاج ونوافذ عدد من بيوت الأقباط والحوانيت وغتلاف بعض محتوياتها ونهب البعض الآخر وتحطيم زجاج سيارة حنا راشد وإننى اتعجب أيه صلاة هذه التى يقومون بعدها بضرب النصارى ( أخواتهم فى الوطن ) ونهب بيوتهم وحوانيتهم . وفى قرية التمساحية توجد فى هذه القريةكنيسة واحدة وإلى جوارها 6 جوامع . وفى يوم 3/3/1997 م إستدعى مركز شرطة القوصية كاهن الكنيسة وبكل أسف طلب ضابط المباحث إنزال الصليب من أعلى المنارة إرضاء للشاكيين ( راجع جريدة وطنى - 16/3/1997 م ) تقرير حقوق الإنسان المصرى http://servant13.net/copt/copt42.htm 


 أحداث قرية التمساحية - القوصية 7/3/1997م أسيوط 


تحرك شعبي أخطر من الإرهاب في يوم الاثنين الموافق 3 مارس 1997 استدعى مركز شرطة القوصية كاهن كنيسة القديس الأمير تادرس المشرقي بقرية التمساحية مركز القوصية محافظة أسيوط للتحقيق في شكوى تلقاها من بعض أهالي القرية يطلبون فيها إنزال الصليب المرفوع فوق منارة الكنيسة بعد أن اكتمل ترميمها وبعد أخذ أقوال الطرفين حرر محضر بأقوال الطرفين - حيث قرر الإسلاميون أن الصليب الذي يعلو منارة الكنيسة يتجاوز بارتفاعه مئذنة مسجد مجاور له يقل ارتفاعها عنه - ورد كاهن الكنيسة بأن الكنيسة هي الوحيدة بالقرية وتخدم 35% من سكانها من الأقباط المسيحيين وقد بنيت على أطلال الكنيسة القديمة التي سبقتها كنائس أقدم من عهود سحيقة وقد صدر بترميمها الأخير قرار من الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك بصفته رئيس الجمهورية وأن بجوار الكنيسة ستة مساجد وقدم كاهن الكنيسة المستندات والرسوم الخاصة ببناء وترميم الكنيسة التي تتضمن وضع الصليب فوق المنارة وثبت من هذه المستندات صحة وضع الصليب وارتفاعه فوق مبنى الكنيسة وفي نهاية المحضر طلب ضابط الشرطة من كاهن الكنيسة إنزال الصليب من أعلى المنارة ترضية للساكنى فرد الكاهن بأنه لا يستطيع إنزال الصليب وتمسك ببقائه في موضعه المبني بالرسوم الهندسية المعتمدة والصادر بها القرار الجمهوري . يوم الجمعة 7/3/1997 ألقى خطيب المسجد أحمد يونس بالقرية الشيخ عبد الرؤوف موسى خطبة الجمعة أثناء صلاة الأهالي بالمسجد وحث على إنزال الصليب من فوق منارة الكنيسة وعقب الصلاة فوجئ الأقباط المحيطون بالكنيسة بجموع غفيرة من الخارجين من المسجد ومعهم كثير من الغوغاء في مظاهرة صاخبة يهاجمون كنيستهم وبيوتهم ويقذفونها من الخارج بالطوب واستمر الهجوم أكثر من ساعة دون أن يعترض طريقهم أحد من رجال الأمن وأسفر عن تحطيم زجاج إحدى نوافذ الكنيسة وزجاج نوافذ عدد من بيوت الأقباط ومتاجرهم وإتلاف بعض محتوياتها ونهب البعض الآخر وبينها بيوت الأقباط شهدى ايليا بولس - فوزي صادق يؤانس - عجايبي مسعد - بخيت عيسى - وعلى بقالة فمي زكي نصر الله ونهبوا محتوياتها ومزقوا دفتر تسجيل بطاقات التموين ومحل بقالة سماح حنا عبد المسيح - كما حطموا زجاج سيارة حنا راشد . 

تعليق الأنبا توماس أسقف القوصية 

قال قداسته أن دوافع هذا العمل تتمثل في قصور التعليم والإرشاد عن التبصير بحقائق الدين فيما ينطلق من المأذن وأن الرواسب تتعمق وتترسب في نفوس السذج والبسطاء حينما يستشعرون أن هناك تفرقة وقيودا على بناء أو ترميم الكنائس ، ولا يصرح بها كما يصرح به لغيرها . وعن الحادث قال نيافته أنه لا يصح التهوين من شأنه بعد أن سمع أحدهم يحدد عدد المتظاهرين ببضع مئات بينما يمده آخرون بأكثر من ألف ثم قال أن ما حدث ينطوي على تحرك شعبي عشوائي غاشم وأن قتل هذه التحركات الشعبية أخطر من حوادث الإرهاب 


 ***  حرق كنيسة فى قرية ابو شوشا مركز ابو طشت محافظة قنا وذلك بعد اكليل اح العروسين تم حرق الكنيسة بالكامل 

 ***  يعقوب قرياقص  

*** فى مدينة ملوى فى منطقة الملكية القبلية حينما أخرجتنا قوات الأمن من الكنيسة ليتم تشميعها وغلقها حتى الآن منذ ذلك التاريخ ، كان يوم 17 / 3 / 1986 م تعدادنا فى المنطقة أكثر من 90% من أهالي المنطقة حرموا من ابسط حقوقهم وهو الحق فى العبادة . الكنيسة موضوع الحديث : ـ كائنة بمحافظة المنيا ـ بندر ملوى ـ الملكية القبلية ش جوهر الصقلى ( ش 220 سابقاً ) . الهيكل به ثلاثة مذابح يفصل الهيكل عن صحن الكنيسة حجاب به ثلاثة أبواب يوجد به أيقونات للسيد المسيح والسيدة العذراء والقديسين .. المعمودية من الجهة الغربية بالكنيسة والسلم من الناحية الغربية لصعود المصليين من السيدات ..*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*حرق وهدم الكنائس - مقالة كتبها الأستاذ نظير جيد حالياً بإسم البابا شنودة الثالث بطريرك الأقباط )  *​ 

*

 المقالة التالية : 


كتبها البابا شنودة الثالث بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية الـ 117 عندما كان فى العالم قبل أن يترهبن وكان اسمه فى ذلك الوقت نظير جيد , وكان قد كتب مقالته فى العدد الأول والثانى لمجلــة مدارس الأحــــد لعام 1952 م تعليقاً على حرق الأخوان المسلمين للأقباط وهم أحيـــاء وتعليق أجســـادهم فى الخطاطيـــف الحديديـــة المدببة التى يعلق عليها الجزارين الحيوانات المذبوحة , وطاف المسلمون بجثث الأقباط فى شوارع وطرقات مدينة السويس وفى النهاية ألقوهم فى كنيسة وأشعلوا النار فيها , ذنبهم أنهم مسيحيين , والمسيحى كافر فى عقيدتهم والله إلاه الإسلام أمر بقتل الكفار المشركين فى قرآن عثمان بن عفان - نرجوا من قراء الموقع قرائه كل كلمة في مقالة نظير جيد لأنها تحمل معانى قوية وهذا يعبر عن موقف الكنيسة القبطية والأقباط الأحرار فى مصر والعالم كله . وقد حدثت هذه الحادثة أيام الحكم الملكى .. أى أنه لا فرق فى إضطهاد المسلمين للأقباط بين الحكم الملكى والحكم الجمهورى الذى يحكم مصر حالياً , لأن الأشخاص الذين يحكمون مسلمون خرجوا من بوتقة عصابة الإخوان المسلمين تتحكم فيهم الآيات القرآنية التى تحثهم على قتل وإغتصاب الكفرة الذين لا يدينون بالإسلام . *


* البابا شنودة والسجل الدموى الأسود للأخوان المسلمين فى مصر: 

 حرق الأقباط أحياء والطواف بجثثهم بالسويس ثم إلقائهم فى كنيسة وإشعال النار فيها 

 هديــــــــــــة العيــــــــــــد 

 بقلم نظير جيد / البابا شنودة الثالث البطريرك الــ 117*​


*
إستمعنا فى ألم بالغ إلى حادث السويس , هدية العيد ( الكريمة) وقد قدمها لنا مواطنونا المسلمون الذين ينادون بوحدة عنصرى الأمة !! وعناق الهلال والصليب !! وتتلخص القصة (وقد رواها أخوة لنا من السويس ) فى حـــــــــــرق بعض المسيحيين والطواف بهم محترقين فى الطرقات ثم إلقائهم فى الكنيسة وإشعال النار فيها . أين كانت الحكومة ؟؟ شئ يمكن أن يحدث فى بعض البلاد المتبربرة أو فى العصور الوثنية والرق والوحشية , أما أن يحدث فى القرن العشرين وفى السويس فى بلد فيها محافظ ونيابة وبوليس وإدارة للأمن العام فأمر يدعو للدهشة والعجب إنها ليست قرية نائية بعيدة عن إشراف رجال الإدارة وإنما هى محافظة .. فأين المحافظ حين وقع هذا الإعتداء الوحشى؟ وما الدور الذى قام به رجالــــه (الساهرون) على الأمن وحماية الشعب؟ !! إننا نطالب الحكومة .. لو كانت جادة فعلاً فى الأمر لو كانت حريصة على إحترام شعور ما لا يقل عن 3 ملايين من رعاياها .. نطالبها بمحاكمة المحافظ ومعرفة مدى قيامة بواجبة كشخص مسئول وإن توقع عليه وعلى غيره من رجال الإدارة العقوبة التى يفرضها القانون . خجلة وزير الداخليــــة بالأمس القريب حرقت كنيسة الزقازيق وحرقت الكتب المقدسة أيضاً فإرتجت مصر للحادث وإرتجت معها البلاد المتحضرة التى تقدر الحرية الدينية وكرامة الكنائس والكتب الإلهية واليوم يضاف إلى حرق الكنيسة إعتداء أبشع وهو حرق الآدمييــــن .. وأمام هذا التدرج نقف متسائلين .. وماذا بعـــد؟!! منذ أيام طلعت علينا الجرائد وهى تقول : أن وزير الداخلية توجه إلى قداسة البابا البطريرك وسلمه كتاباً نشر فى الخارج عن الإضطهادات التى يلاقيها المسيحيون فى مصر وتسائل الكثيرون : ترى ماذا سيكون رد الحكومة على المستفهمين فى الخارج !! ولكن قبل أن يجهز وزير الخارجية الرد الذى ترسله وزارة الخارجية المصرية .. وصل رد ( الفــــدائيين) من السويس !! ترى هل وافق تصرفهم ما كان يجول بخيال الوزير من ردود؟ إننا نسأل أو نتسائل لعل العالم قد عرف الآن أن المسيحيين فى مصر لا يمنعون من بناء المساكن فحسب بل تحرق كنائسهم الموجودة أيضاً , ولا يعرقل نظام معيشتهم من حيث التعيينات والتنقلات والترقيات والبعثات , وإنما أكثر من ذلك يحرقون فى الشوارع أحيـــاء .. عنــــــاق ! و 5000 جنيـــة لقد ذهب رئيس الوزراء إلى قداسة البابا البطريرك وعانقة كما قرر مجلس الوزراء تعويضاً قدره 5000 جنيه لترميم الكنيسة ولكن رفضها الشعب القبطى بأجمعة , ونحن نقول نقول أن مجاملات الحكومة لا تنسينا الحقيقة المرة وهى الإعتداء على أقدس مقدساتنا ولكى نعطى فكرة واضحة عن الموضوع نفترض العكس ولو حدث أن جماعة من المسيحيين .. على فرض المستحيل .. حرقوا مسجداً , وجماعة من المسلمين .. هل كان الأمر يمر بخير وهدوء؟ هل كان يحله عناق البطريرك وشيخ الزهر أو إعتذار يصدر من المجلس الملى ومن جميع الهيئات القبطية؟ لا أظن هذا.. إنها ليست مسألة شخصية بين الوزارة والبابا البطريرك وإنما هى هدر لمشاعر ملايين من الأقباط وإساءة إلى المسيحيين فى العالم أجمع ولا تحل هذه المشاكل بعناق .. أو إعتذار .. أو عبارات مجاملة .. أو وعود .. وإنما تحتاج إلى عمل إيجابى سريع يشعر به مسيحيو مصر أنهم فى وطنهم حقاً ويشعرون معه أ، هناك حكومة وأن هناك مشاركة وجدانية لهم فى شعورهم . أما الــ 5000 جنية فهى أحق من أن نتحدث عنها , وأحقر منها أن يستكثرها الوزير القبطى , على ما يقال طالباً تخفيضها إلى ألفين . أقــــوال كثيرة لقد قرأنا أن رئيس الوزراء ووزراؤه ورئيس الديوان الملكى وكبار رجاله وغالبية الزعماء السياسيين وشيخ الجامع الأزهر ومفتى الديار المصرية وكثيراً من رجال الدين المسلمين كل هؤلاء وغيرهم ذهبوا إلى قداسة البابا البطريرك مظهرين شعوراً طيباً مستنكرين الحادث , وهذا حسن وواجب وأمر نشكرهم عليه . وقرأنا أيضاً فى الجرائد إستنكار للحادث من بعض الهيئات المعروفة كالمحاميين الشرعيين واللجنة التنفيذية لكلية الطب , ونحن نشكر كل هؤلاء من صميم قلوبنا كما نشكر حضرات الكتاب المحترمين الذين شاركونا فى شعورناكالأستاذ محمد التابعى مثلاً . كل هذا جميل ولكنها أقوال والأمر يحتاج .. كما قلنا .. إلى عمل إيجابى سريع لأن أعصاب الشعب تحتاج إلى تهدئة وتهدئة على أساس سليم لقد ذكرت جريدة الأهرام أن عبد الفتاح حسن باشا وزير الشئون الإجتماعية ذهب إلى السويس , ورأى قبل أداء فريضة الجمعة أن يزور الكنيسة القبطية وجمعيتها الخيرية ومدرستها , وأعرب لمن إجتمعوا بمعاليه عن سخطه على الحادث الذى وقع فى الأيام الأخيرة وأعاد التأكيد بأن الحكومة تأخذ بكل حزم وشدة أى عابث بالأمن وكل من يحاول الإخلال بالنظام أو يفكر فى تعويق البلاد عن متابعة كفاحها . هذه ألفـــاظ جميلة ولكننا لم يعتد علينا بالألفاظ حتى نعالج بالألفاظ وإنما نريد أن نرى عملياً الحــزم , والشـــدة اللذين إتخذتهما الحكومة لمعالجة الموقف على أن يكون ذلك بسرعة , لأن حجارة الكنيسة ما زالت مهدمة , ودماء شهدائنا الأعزاء ما زالت تصرخ من الأرض . مهزلة الوزيــــر القبطى : ونود بهذه المناسبة أن نقول للحكومة فى صراحة أن عبارة ( الوزير القبطى) ما هى إلا مجرد إسم وأن هؤلاء الوزراء الأقباط لا يمثلون الشعب القبطى فى شئ بل أن منهم من يتجاهل أو يضطهد الأقباط أحياناً أو يفرط فى حقوق كنيسته ليظهر للمسلمين أنه غير متعصب , وهكذا يحتفظ بكرسيه . مـــا الذى فعلة الوزير القبطى ؟ أى شعور نبيل أظهرة نحو الكنيسة ؟وما الذى فعله الدكتور / نجيب باشا إسكندر عندما إحترقت كنيسة الزقازيق؟ لقد زارنا نجيب باشا وقتذاك فقال لنا : لحساب من تعملون؟ لقد أصطلح المدير مع المطران وإنتهى الأمر .. وأنتم تهدمون وحدة العنصرين .. !! ثم عاد وتلطف أخيراً بعد أن تبين سلامة إتجاهنا وصحة موقفنا . وإبراهيم فرج باشا جاهد كثيراً ليقنع غبطة البطريرك بمقابلة رئيس الوزراء قائلاً له : من الواجب أن نفسد على الإنجليز دسائسهم فى تقويض هذا الإتحاد المقدس بين عنصرى الأمة . نفس عبارة الوزيريم تكاد تكون واحدة , ولكنها أيضاً تدل على سوء إستغلال لعبارة وحدة العنصريـــن . وحـــدة العنصرين العجــب أن الأقباط وحدهم الذين يطلب منهم المحافظة على وحدة العنصرين !!!! تحرالكتب المقدسة ويحرق المسيحييون أحيــــاء ولا يسمى هذا إعتداء على وحدة العنصرين ولكن عندما يقف الأقباط محتجين يقال لهم : وحدة العنصرين .. وحدة العنصرين ... !!! ولحساب من تعملون ؟ والجــــواب : أننا نعمل لحساب المسيح والكنيسة والدين . يجب أن نفهم وحدة العنصرين فهماً سليماً الأمر ليس مجرد تمثيل وإدعاء نتبادله مع مواطنينا المسلمين , وإنما يجب أن يكون وحدة قلبية خالصة ومحبة متبادلة وتعاوناً صادقاً مع مراعاة المساواة التامة فى كل شئ ومن ناحيتنا كمسيحيين حافظنا على هذه المحبــة محافظة أعترف بها التاريخ , وإعترف بها المواطنون جميعاً , وسجلتها محاضر مجلس الوزراء , وبقى على العنصر الآخر أن يظهر محبته محافظة على وحدة العنصرين لأننا لا نستطيع أن نسكت إطلاقاً عندما تحرق كنيسة لنا أو كتاب مقدس ولا نستطيع أن نسكت عندما يحرق المسيحى حيــــــا لا لذنب إلا أنه مسيحى , وأؤكد أن مواطنينا المسلمين يوافقوننا على إحتجاجنا . بل لعلهم يصفون إحتجانا بالوداعة والهدوء بينما لو سكتنا لو صفنا المسلمون أنفسهم بأننا جبناء ضعاف الإيمان , ولم يكن المسيحيون جبناء أو ضعاف الإيمان فى أيه لحظة من لحظات تاريخهم الطويل منذ أن سكن المسلمون معهم وقبل أن يسكونوا معهم بأجيال . وأنت أيهــــــــــا الشعب القبطى .. ليس الحــــرق بجديد علينا .. بل أن تاريخك فى الإضطهاد حافل بأمثال هذه الحوادث وبما هو أبشع وأقسى , والمسيحية فى مصر سارت فى الطريق الضيق منذ إستشهاد كاروزها مار مرقس الرسول عبر الأجيــال الطويلة قاست : الحــرق , والصلب , والرجم , والجــلد , والعصر , والإلقاء إلى الوحوش الضارية .. وشتى أنواع التعذيب المختلفة . فصبــــراً جميــــلاً .. وطوبى لكم إذا إضطهدوكم , لقد كان آباؤكم يفرحون عندما يستشهدون , ولكن هذا لا يمنعكم إطلاقاً من المطالبة بحقوقكم . أن بولس الرسول ضرب وسجن وجلد ورجم حتى ظن أنه مات وأحتمل وإحتمل كل الإضطهادات فى فرح , ولكن ذلك لم يمنعه من أن يقول لقائد المائة فى إستنكار :"أيجوز لكم أن تجلدوا رجلاً رومانياً غير مقضى عليه ؟ " وهكذا خاف قائد المائة , وخاف الوالى وعرض أمر الرسول على القيصر . ولكن فى إحتجاجكم كونوا عقلاء وكونوا مسيحيين طالبوا بحقوكم بكل الطرق الشرعية التى يكفلها القانون , وقبل كل شئ إرفعوا قلوبكم إلى الرب ونحن واثقون أنه لا وزير ولا رئيس ولا أى حزب مهما عظم خطره يستطيع أن يحتمل صلاة ترفعونها بقلب نقى غلى الرب , بل أننا نخشى على كل هؤلاء من صلواتكم . نود أن نقول لرئيس الوزراء : إن أقل ما يطلب من حكومة تقدر مسئوليتها هو القبض على الجانى بعد إرتكاب جريمته وتقديمه إلى المحاكمة السريعة حتى ينال العقوبة الرادعة وهذا بعض ما نطلبه الآن , أما الحكومة القوية فهى التى تحمى الشعب وتمنع الجريمة قبل وقوعها . نظير جيــــد / البابا شنودة الثالـــث البطريرك الــ 117 العدد الأول والثانى لمجلــة مدارس الأحــــد لعام 1952 م*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*الاعتداء على جمعية النهضة الأرثوذوكسية بسنهور 8/9/1972 م *​



*
وقع هذا الإعتداء بالرغم من صدور قانون أسماه الرئيس محمد أنور السادات أسم قانون الوحدة الوطنية , وقد تم الإعتداء على جمعية النهضة الأرثوذكسية جهة سنهور بالبحيرة فى يوم 8/9/1972 م .

 وتقع قرية سنهور فى محافظة البحيرة تبعد حوالى 6 كيلو عن مدينة دمنهور , وقد أعتاد القباط أن يتجمعوا للصلاة فى جمعية النهضة الأرثوذكسية ( وهى جمعية أنشأت وشهرت خصيصاً للوعظ والإرشاد ونشاط ثقافى ودينى ) وهى عبارة عن منزل من منازل القرية القريب من محطة السكة الحديد التى تصل بين دمنهور ودسوق وذلك على فترات متفاوته حينما يذهب إليهم احد الخدام فيلقى العظة ويصلون فى نهايتها سوياً ثم ينصرفون , وكان نادراً ما يفتقدهم أحد الكهنة ويقيموا قداساً فى هذه الجمعية . 

 وفى أحد ايام شهر أغسطس عام 1972 م إشتكى أهالى القرية من الأقباط : أن بعض الصبية يلقون بكرات قماش مببلة بالكيروسين مشتعله إلى داخل الجمعية , وأبلغوا نيافة الأنبا باخوميوس بذلك ( وكان قد سيم أسقفاً للبحيرة منذ فترة قصيرة ) فقام بإبلاغ المسئولين بهذا الإجرام , فكان ردهم : " لا ترسل خداماً ولا تقيم الصلاة هناك " 

 فهل هذا كلام يقوله رجل بوليس يأخذ مرتبه من الضرائب التى يدفعها الأقباط والجمعية مشهرة ومعتمدة من الجهات الحكومية , وواجب الحكومة القيام بحمايتها من هجمات الإرهاب الإسلامى .

 فقال الأنبا باخوميوس فى حزم : " أنه من حق الأقباط هناك أن يصلوا وأنا سأكون معهم بأذن الرب يوم الجمعة القادم " وكان ذلك فى 8/ 9/ 1972 م وطلب نيافة الأنبا باخوميوس من أحد الخطاطين المسيحيين أن يكتب لوحه مكتوب عليها ( كنيسة مار مينا بسنهور ) وفى يوم الجمعة قام الأنبا باخوميوس مبكراً ورفعت صلوات القداس وتناول الجميع بفرح من الأسرار المقدسة وأخذوا بعض الصور التذكارية بجانب اليافطة القائمة بمدخل الجمعية وأنصرف الجميع بسلام , وكان أحد القباط فى القرية قد اعد فطاراً للأسقف ومن معه من الزوار الضيوف القادمين من دمنهور وفجأة دوت أصوات الإستغاثة والصراخ , ورأى القباط دخاناً كثيفاً يعلوا من فوق مكان الجمعية ويأتى من يقول الكنيسة تحترق , وقام عدد كبير من غوغاء المسلمين وعصابات الإسلام الإرهابية وعامتهم بألقاء الحجارة لرجم المواطن المضيف وعلى سيارة الأسقف , وحاول السقف أن يخرج من البيت فمنعوه من فى البيت بالقوة وكان يقول لهم : " أموت مع أولادى .. أموت مع أولادى " وتجمع عدد من العصابة الإسلامية وضربوا المسيحى الذى كان يلتقط الصور وأخذوا منه الكاميرا وجرى الخ المرافق للأسقف بعربته وساقها والحجار تتساقط عليه وأتجه إلى دمنهور للإيلاغ عن حريق وأستدعاء سيارات الإطفاء من أقرب نقطة شرطة فكانوا الجميع يهزون رؤوسهم دليل على معرفتهم بالأحداث , ولما لم يجد إستجابه منهم , أتجه إلى دمنهور بسرعة وأخذ المتنيح القمص بولس بولس وتوجها إلى منزل المحافظ وأسمه / على فوزى يونس , الذى أبتسم وقال : " أنا قلت له ما تروحش " وتوجه المحافظ إلى سنهور بعد أن كان كل شئ قد أحترق , وأحترق معها روح الحب والوئام بين الأقلية المسيحية القبطية والأغلبية المسلمه بها , وكان هذا إنتصاراً للجماعات الإسلامية الإرهابية التى بدأت فى التغلغل فى مدن مصر وقراها كما أستشرت فى أجهزة الحكم بعد ذلك .*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*الهجوم على كنيسة العذراء فى البيطاخ سنة 1975م *​


*

هاجمت عصابات الإسلام ألإجرامية كنيسة السيدة العذراء فى البطاخ بنواحى سوهاج وقد إختارت العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية ساعة الصفر لهجومها أثناء الإحتفالات بظهور السيدة العذراء بهذه الكنيسة , فكسروا الأبواب والشبابيك والدكك , وسرقوا ألوانى المقدسة والملابس الكهنوتية , وصعدوا إلى أعلى الكنيسة ليؤذنوا , وأصيب فى هذا الهجوم عدد كبير من الأقباط بجراح شديدة بعضها فى حالة خطر .. وكان هذا العمل له أثره السئ فى نفوس الأقباط لعدم إهتمام الأمن بالقبض على الجناة - ( كتاب أنور محمد - السادات والبابا ص 126 ) 
 ( تفاصيل / 4/ حرق وهدم الكنائس والإعتداء على المصليين ) 
*​



*مأساة كنيسة المحامدة بنواحى سوهاج *​


*
هاجمت عصابات الإسلام الإجرامية فى سوهاج المصليين فى كنيسة (جمعية يقوم القباط فيها بتأدية الشعائر الدينية لعدم تمكنهم من بناء كنيسة فى القرية ) وأحدثوا تلفيات كثيرة بها وضربوا الكاهن القس داود القمص كيرلس عندما أعترض على تدميهم المكان وفتحوا رأسه بجرح كبير , وأنتشر الرعب والهلع فى نفوس الأقباط وفرحت العصابات لأنهم حققوا هدف نبيهم محمد فى بث الرعب فى أهل الكتاب وأحس القباط بالخوف وعدم الأمان حتى على أرواحهم وممتلكاتهم , ولم تهتم جهات الأمن بالقبض على الجناة مما كان له تأثير سيئ على نفوس الأقباط ( كتاب أنور محمد - السادات والبابا ص 126 )*​


----------



## طحبوش (16 يناير 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا و ربنا يرحم اولادو و شكرا يا كيوبيد


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*حادثة كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل بالعوايسة مركز سمالوط (يوليو 1976 م ) *​



*أعتاد الساقفة القباط بعد رسامتهم أن يزوروا مناطق إيبروشياتهم والتعرف يشعبهم القبطى ومعرفة إحتياجاتهم لتقوم اللفة بين القائد الدينى والشعب , وعندما ذهب نيافة الأنبا بفنوتيوس أسقف سمالوط لأول زيارة له لشعب الكنيسة القبطية بالعوايسة وهى قرية تبعد 4 كيلومتر فقط عن مدينة سمالوط , أعد له القباط لافتات الترحاب بأسقفهم الذى رسم حديثاً لهم وأستقبلوه أستقبالاً حاراً , ولكن لم يرضى هذا الإستقبال عصابات الإسلام فى هذه الجهة فمزقوا اللافتات وأعتدوا على الأقباط وقذفوا القاعة الملحقة بالكنيسة الذى كاننوا يجتمعون بها بالطوب , وكسروا ما بها من نوافذ وترابيزات وكراسى ودكك وقذفوا الكنيسة بالطوب وقطعوا وسائل افتصاللات الهاتفية حتى لا يتصل القباط بالخارج , وقام عمدة القرية والمستشار محمد حسن العوايسى بتدارك الموقف جزئياً وأخذوا الأسقف وحموه من الطوب المنهار عليه من عصابات افسلام , ولكن بعد أن أنتشر الهلع والرعب المحمدى فى نفوس القباط الامنين المسالمين واصيب عدد كبير من الأقباط غصابات بالغة وأصيب أحدهم فى عينه وأصيب أصابه خطيرة وإرتجاج فى المخ , وكان هذا الحادث تأثير سئ فى نفوس القباط نظراً لأن المن لم يهتم بالقبض على الجناة ومعاقبتهم ( كتاب أنور محمد - السادات والبابا ص 126 )*​


*اغلاق كنيسة السيدة العذراء بقرية منقطين مركز سمالوط 1977 م*​


*
يقطن قرية منقطين خمسة ألاف نسمة من الأقباط وبها سبعة عشر جامعاً لم يعانى مسلم واحد من بناء جامعاً أو زاوية فى هذه البلدة , طلبوا ترخيصاً ولكنهم لم يقدروا على الحصول عليه لوجود مراكز قوى من أهل القرية المسلمين لهم مناصب فى الحكومة , وقام الأقباط بتخصيص أرض والشروع فى بنائها ولكن أغلقت كنيستهم منذ عام 1977 م حيث أغلقتها قوات الشرطة لعدم وجود ترخيص حكومى ببنائها , مع العلم أن هذه الكنيسة تخدم قريتين هما أهالى قرية منقطين , وأهالى قرية إبراهيم باشا المجاورة لها 

 وظلوا بدون كنيسة لمدة ثلاثة عشر عاما يدورون على مكاتب الموظفيين والإداريين ويتصلون بالرئاسة الكنسية وغيرهم لطلب ترخيص بدون جدوى (منذ سنة 1977 م حتى سنة 1990 م ) , وإضطر الأهالى إلى إقامة مبنى عادى وقاموا بإعداده وتجهيزه للصلاة فيه ولدى مباشرتهم طقوس الصلاة صدرت الوامر من الجهة الأمنيسة لمطرانية سمالوط بسرعة إغلاق المبنى لأن الإستمرار فى مباشرة الصلاة فيه دون ترخيص يعد تحدياً لسلطة الدولة . 

 وقفل الأقباط المبنى لأنهلا يمكن للأقباط تحدى سلطة الدولة فهذا أمر خارج من المناقشة ولا يختلف عليه أثنان من الأقباط لأن الأقباط ملتزمين بالقوانين واللوائح وعدم تعدى سلطة الحكم , ولكن فى الوقت نفسه يوجد هنا ظلم وإضطهاد دينى فالقانون لا ينفذ بالتساوى مع المسلمين فى إقامة مساجدهم , ولا يرضى قبطى بأن تشيح الدولة وجهها بعيدا عندما يطلب الأقباط ترخيصاً لكنيسة لمدة 13 سنة ولا تعطى لهم ومن عمل الدولة تلبية إحتياجات الأقباط للصلاة فى كنائس معترف بها أما إذا أن تكون الحكومة هى السبب فى هذا التجاوز فهذا أمر لا يمكن السكوت عليه , فليس إذا هناك حلاً غير أن يقوموا بالصلاة وتتصدى لهم الحكومة بإغلاق المبنى لأن مكان الصلاة غير قانونى دون مساعدة الأهالى الأقباط على إختيار الأرض وأعطاء الترخيص دون الإنتطار 13 سنة لهذا الترخيص فى الوقت الذى وصل التقدم إلى أن يصدر الترخيص من مكان يصل إلى آخر فى ثوان , ويسافر ألإنسان من مكان إلى آخر الدنيا فى 24 ساعة او اقل . *​
*ماذا فعلت الحكومة فى أمر إغلاق المكان ؟*​ 

*
وقع هجوم من رجال الشرطة على المكان حيث تم إقتحامه وإخلاء المصليين الأقباط منه بطرق مهينة لآدمية البشر وتدمير الدكك والكراسى وكل ما قابلهم فيه ونزعوا أبوابه وشبابيكه وأستولوا على الأجهزة الكهربية ونزعوا مصابيح الإنارة , بالإضافى إلى إرهاب الأهالى والكهنة وترويعهم قبل إغلاق المبنى بصفة نهائية وحرمان الأهالى من المكان للصلاة إلى يومنا هذا . 

واستسلمت الحكومة إلى تيار العصابات افسلامية الذى يهدد أمن البلاد نفسها وأصبحت أداه طيعة لرهاب الأقباط والنيل من حقوقهم الموروثة على ارض آبائهم . 

 ونشرت جريدة وطنى مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع بتاريخ 18 / 10 / 1998 م قالت فيه : " وبدلاً من تبذل أجهزة الدولة الجهود نحو علاج ذلك القصور فى السلوكيات وذلك التعصب فى النفوس نجدها ترضخ خاضعة لتلك التيارات الجامحة مستسلمة لها بشكل غريب يعكس مفاهيم أكثر خطورة بأن الدولة تبارك تيارات الرفض والتعصب , وبعد صدور التشريعات المتتالية والقرارات الجمهورية لتيسير إجراءات ترخيص وترميم دور العبادة , ألم يحن الوقت إخراج أوراق هذه الكنيسة من ثلاجة التجميد؟ ألم يحن الوقت لفك اسرها ؟ ألم يحن الوقت لوضع نهاية للرحلات الطويلة التى يقطعها أهالى القرية وأطفالهم وشيوخهم على ألقل مرة كل أسبوع للذهاب إلى اقرب كنيسة ؟ ألا يكفى ربع قرن لتحقيق أمنية أهل هذه القرية؟ وألا يكفى عقد كامل على عقابهم إزاء تجاسرهم على الصلاة فى مبنى غير مرخص بعد أن ضاق بهم الأمر !!*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*ميرسى طحبوش تابع معى عزيزى ذاكرة الاقباط

* *حرقت كنيسة العذراء بقصرية الريحان بمصر القديمة فى سنة 19/3/1979م *​


*
قامت العصابات الإسلامية بحرق كنيسة العذراء بقصرية الريحان بمصر القديمة فى 19/3/1979م , وقد اتت عليها النار بأكملها ولم يتبقى شئ من آثارها - وكنيسة العذراء كنيسة اثرية وكان خسارتها كبيرة فقد تهدمت وحرق كل ما فيها وحزن القباط حزناً شديداً , وكما هو متبع عند هجوم العصابات الإسلامية على الممتلكات القبطية والكنائس والأديرة أن ينهى البوليس الواقعة بأن تقيد القضية ضد مجهول . 

 وقد قال الذين عاصروا وشهدوا إختراق كنيسة العذراء بقصرية الريحان أن المياة أنقطعت عن المنطقة لمدة ثلاثة أيام قبل الحريق , والسؤال الذى يطرح نفسه هو .. لماذا وكيف تقطع المياة عن المنطقة قبل الحريق لمدة ثلاثة ايام ؟ والإجابة معروفة طبعاً .. حتى لا يوجد مياة عند الأهالى القبط لأطفاء الحريق الذى أشعله المتطرفون . 

 كما أن الدولة زقتها أقرت بأنها ستعيد بنائها على نفقتها , ولم يحدث وقتها أى شئ حتى إغتيال السادات فى عام 1981 م - ( راجع مجلة الكرازة لسان حال الكنيسة القبطية الصادرة فى 30 مارس 1979م )*​


*حادثة إلقاء قنبله على كنيسة مار جرجس اسبورتنج الاسكندرية 7/1/1980م *​


*
ألقى أحد أفراد لاعصابات الإسلامية قنبلة على القباط المجتمعين فى كنيسة مارجرجس بإسبورتينج ليلة الميلاد فى 7 يناير 1980 م , وقد اثار أنفجار القنبلة الذعر والرعب بين المصليين فى عيد ميلاد ملك السلام , ومما هو جدير بالذكر أنه أنفجرت قنبلة أخرى فى صاحبها قبل أن يلقيها على كنيسة أخرى بالأسكندرية . ( راجع كتاب السادات والبابا - أنور محمد - ص 106 ) *​

*
 قوات أمن الدولة المدججة بالسلاح تهاجم بيت أجتمع فيه الأقباط 

 بقرية إبراهيم باشا مركز سمالوط - فبراير 1991 م *​


*
عدد الأقباط المسيحيين فى قرية إبراهيم باشا حوالى ثلاثة ألاف نسمة وخمسمائة , وتجاورها قرية منقطين ويسكنها 2000 من الأقباط المسيحيين ولا يوجد بهما كنيسة أو مكان للعبادة , وتتفاقم المشكلة حينما يتوفى أحد الأقباط فإن الأهالى يحملونه مسافة طويلة للوصول إلى أقرب كنيسة حيث تقام الصلوات الخاصة عليه فى الكنيسة حسب عادة الأقباط منذ القرون المسيحية الأولى . 

 ومنذ ثلاثة عشر عاماً فتقدم سكان القريتين للمطالبة بإنشاء كنيسة , وعانوا الكثير من السعى لدى المسئولين الذين سدوا آذانهم وعيونهم بالرغم من أنهم قدموا جميع المستندات المطلوبة كلما طلبوها ولكن بدون جدوى لمدة ثلاثة عشر سنة , فاقاموا مبنى عادياً بدون قباب أو منارة مثل باقى الكنائس , ووضعوا فيه بعض الصور والكتب المقدسة وكتب الصلوات كما اقاموا بجواره بيتاً صغيراً لإقامة الكاهن .

 وفى يوم السبت 16 /2/1991 م وفى يوم الأحد التالى بدأوا فى هذا البيت الصغير الصلاة لإلههم , ثم ورن جرس تلفون وكيل مطرانية المنيا وكان المتحدث ضابط مباحث أمن الدولة بالمنيا وطلب غلق الكنيسة التى ليست إلا مبنى , وقال : " إن إستمرار فتحها هو تحدى لسلطة الدولة " أى سلطة دولة التى يطلب فيها شعبها مكان يصلى فيه لمدة ثلاثة عشرة سنة ولا يسمح له , وهل يستطيع هؤلاء المصلون من السيدات والأطفال والشيوخ العزل أن يتحدوا سلطة دولة ؟ فهل يمكن نقول أنهم يتحدون سلطة الدولة بصلاتهم لإلههم ؟ .

 وبالرغم من المطرانية طلبت من الشعب عدم الصلاة فى البيت مرة أخرى إلا أن الشرطة قامت بهجوم كثيف مدجج بالسلاح على البيت حمولة على 17 سيارة كبيرة , وطلبوا من الموجودين فى البيت الخروج منه فإمتثل القباط للأمر , ولم يحاولوا إبداء أى مقاومة فدخل رجال الشرطة إلى البيت وكان هناك قسوس فإعتدوا عليهم بالضرب بالأيدى والأرجل وقطعوا ملابسهم وأوقعوا أحدهم ارضاً , وكان ألجنود الآخرون يقومون بتخريب البيت وما هو موجود به فمزقوا الكتب المقدسة وألقوها على الأرض وكسروا الصور والأيقونات المعلقة على الحوائط وداسوها بالأقدام , وقاموا بتخريب سكن الكاهن أيضاً وهو سكن خاص . 

وإستمر الهجوم على البيت وفى اليوم التالى قام رجال الشرطة فى مصر بنزع أبوان ونوافذ الكنيسة وتحميلها على سيارات الأمن المركزى وأخذها , وهكذا أنتهت المعركة بالإنتصار الساحق لقوات أمن الدولة التى هى المفروض أن تحمى امن مصر من الإعتداء والسرقة فتنهب هى محتويات بيت يصلى فيه الغلابة المسيحيين فى مصر وتم لقوات الشرطة الغازية لبيت الصلاة الحصول على السلاب والنفال والإستيلاء على الغنائم التالية من غزوتها : - 

 22 باب , 10 نوافذ , 1 ماكينة , 5 كلوب جاز , 1 هورن للصوت , 5 أسرة خشب بلوازمها , 2 دولاب , 10 بطاطين , 4 كنبة .. 

فهنيئاً لقوات الشرطة على إنتصارها الكبير , هذه هى نتيجة هذا الخط الهمايونى البائد فهل هذه هى حرية العبادة التى كفلها الدستور ووثيقة حقوق الإنسان ؟ !! ( راجع جريدة وطنى - مقالة انطون سيدهم - 7 /7 / 1991 م )*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*حرق وهدم الكنائس - منظمة حقوق الإنسان المصرى*​



* تقرير لحقوق الإنسان فى مصر 

http://servant13.net/copt/copt22.htm 

 حرق الكنائس في عام 1996*​

*
 1- في ابريل 1996 احترقت كنيسة السيدة العذراء ومار جرجس بالعياط .. مجلة صباح الخير 24/4/1996 م 

 2- في مايو 1996 احترقت كنيسة الشهيد أبو سيفين بالفيوم  .. جريدة الأهالي 15/5/1996 م  

 3- في مايو 1996 احترق دير القديس مارجرجس بقنا .. جريدة الوفد 26/5/1996 م 

4- في مايو 1996 هاجم مسلحون الأنبا صموئيل اسقف القليوبية أثناء سيره بسيارته بطريق الكورنيش بالاسكندرية .. جريدة الأهالي 22/5/1996 م


 ( مستند  وتفاصيل / 12 /  حرق وهدم الكنائس - منظمة حقوق الإنسان المصرى )


http://servant13.net/copt/copt23.htm *​


*أحداث كنيسة الشهيد العظيم مارمينا - المندرة - الإسكندرية مايو 1996 م *​

*
يندد مركز حقوق الإنسان لتدعيم الوحدة الوطنية بما حدث في كنيسة الشهيد العظيم مار مينا بالمندرة بالإسكندرية في الأسبوع الماضي حيث توجد في ركنها الأيمن غرفة المكتبة وغرفة الآباء الكهنة وعند نشأ احتياج لتوسعة المكتبة وغرفة الآباء مقدار متر واحد ضمن حدود الكنيسة فشرع في التنفيذ يوم الأحد الماضي 26 مايو 1996 م فإذا بجندي الحراسة المكلف بالخدمة بموقع الكنيسة يقوم بإبلاغ الشرطة فيذهب ضابط همام على رأس قوة من الشرطة في سيارة ويدخل الكنيسة منددا متهجما على كل ما قابله ويلقي القبض على الخفراء واضعا القيود الحديدية في أيديهم مثل المجرمين ويسحب البطاقات الشخصية لهم ولآخرين وينطلق الغنيمة في سيارة الشرطة وهو يكيل لمن قبض عليهم أبذأ أنواع السباب حتى وصلوا إلى نقطة المندرة حيث قدمت لهم جرعة مركزية من الترويع والإهانة قبل ترحيلهم إلى قسم شرطة المنتزه الذي تولى بدوره استكمال هذه الجرعة وكانت نهاية هذه المهزلة التي بدأت حوالي الثانية عشر ظهرا إلى التاسعة مساء حيث تم الإفراج عنهم ليخرجوا محطمين نفسيا وفي انتظار كل منهم قضية متهم فيها وتهديد بعقوبة لا يعرف مداها ، هذا بالإضافة إلى إيقاف الأعمال ومنعها .
 2/6/1996 م


هجوم الشرطة على كنيسة مار مينا بالمندرة .. بالاسكندرية مايو 1996 م - نشرت ايضا الحادثة السابقة فى جريدة وطنى مقالة بقلم يوسف سيدهم بتاريخ 2 /6 /1996 م ويوجد فى ركن الكنيسة الأيسر غرفة المكتبة وغرفة الآباء الكهنة ملاصقين لمقر جمعية أصدقاء الكتاب المقدس أى ضمن الحدود المبنية أصلاً - تم الترتيب لذلك وفى يوم الأحد 26 مايو 1996 م قاموا بتنفيذ الفكرة - 

فإذا بجندى الحراسة المكلف بالخدمة بموقع الكنيسة يقوم بإبلاغ الشرطة فيذهب ضابط همام على رأس قوة من الشرطة فى سيارة ويدخل الكنيسة مندفعاً متهجما فى صلف على كل من قابله ويلقى القبض على الخفراء واضعاً القيود فى أياديهم ثم يدخل الجمعية ويلقى القبض على خفيرها أيضاً ويسحب البطاقة الشخصية لأحد الساكنين بها وينطلق بالغنيمه فى سيارة شرطة وهو يكيل لمن قبض عليهم أقذر أنواع السباب والشتائم حتى وصلوا إلى نقطة المندرة حيث قدمت لهم جرعة مركزة من الترويع والإهانة والذل قبل ترحيلهم إلى قسم المنتزة الذى تولى بدوره إستكمال هذه الجرعة , وكانت نهاية هذه المهزلة التى بدأت حوالى الساعة 12 ظهراً وظلوا على هذا الحال حتى التاسعة مساء حتى تم الإفراج عنهم ليخرجوا محطمين نفسياً وكل واحد منهم فى إنتظار قضية متهم فيها وتهديد بعقوبة لا يعرف مداها ... هذا بالإضافة إلى إيقاف الأعمال ومنعها .*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*البوليس فى مصر يهاجم الكنائس ويهدمها  

 البوليس فى مصر يهدم كنيسة بشبرا الخيمة ويصيب كاهنها بإصابات بالغة *​


*
إشترت مطرانية القليوبية بيتاً فى منطقة شبرا الخيمة مكون من أربعة أدوار وذلك فى سنة 1998 وفى يوم 19/2/ 2001 أرسلت طلباً لوزير الداخلية يطلب التصريح بإستعمال المبنى للدراسات ومدارس الأحد ووحدة طبية وكنيسة بعد أن جهزت المبنى لذلك – وبدلا من إجابة هذا الطلب بالرفض أو القبول وإظهار الأسباب فوجئ الأقباط بقوه من البوليس يأتى ومعه بلدووزورات ويهدم المبنى بطريقة همجية ووحشية تماثل ما يفعله الإستيطان الإسرائيلى ولم يراعوا المارة فى عمليات الهدم أو سلامة الأبنية المحيطة – وعندما طلب الأنبا مرقس من رياسة الجمهورية ووزير الداخلية والرئيس التحقيق فيما حدث لم يرد عليه أحد – بل تمادى البوليس فى غيه وأحاط المنطقة بكردون ومنع أى إنسان من الإقتراب أو المرور حتى ولو كان ذاهباً لمنزله . 


 ( الحديث التالى لنيافة الأنبا مرقس جاء فى كتاب وطنية الكنيسة القبطية وتاريخها - من بعد ألاباء الرسل حتى عصر الرئيس الراحل السادات ( منذ عام 1981 م - إلى عام 2003 تأليف وأعداد الراهب القمص أنطونيوس الأنطونى - الجزء الرابع ) 

 وقد روى نيافة الأنبا مرقس أسقف إيبارشية شبرا الخيمة وتوابعها أحداث هجوم جحافل المن المركزى وهدم المبنى فيقول : " تم شراء مبنى فى شارع محمد عفيفى , بمنشية عبد المنعم رياض بشبرا الخيمة , وعليه تم فى 19 /2 / 2001 م تقديم طلب إدارة أمن الدولة بشبرا الخيمة , وآخر لجهاز أمن الدولة وذلك لإستعماله كمبنى خدمات تابع للكنيسة , يخصص كدار للحضانة , ودروس تقوية , وتعليم النشئ , وعيادة وقاعة مناسبات لخدمة أهل المنطقة من المسلمين والأقباط . 

 حدث ذلك فى نفس اليوم 19 فبراير , الذى سافرت فيه إلى القدس لتمثيل الدول العربية فى مؤتمر للدفاع عن القضية الفلسطينية , شاركت فيه 21 دولة أجنبية . 

 وفى يوم 22 فبراير علمنا أن اثنين من مهندسى حى شبرا الخيمة حضروا إلى الموقع وقاما بطرد الخفير من المبنى , فبادرنا بالإتصال بمكتب أمن الدولة بشبرا الخيمة , وتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة برقم 1239 قسم شبرا الخيمة , وبمكتب السيد المحافظ الذى رد بأنه لا يمكن تحديد موعد قبل يوم السبت الموافق 24 فبراير وتم إخطار كل الجهات بأن المبنى ملك للكنيسة وبإسم الأنبا مرقس أسقف شبرا الخيمة وتوابعها . 

 لكن الذى حدث أن تحركت يوم السبت 24 فبراير البلدووزرات فى حراسة قوات كبيرة من أمن الدولة بقيادة عدد من الضباط أكبرهم برتبة لواء ... حيث جرى هدم المبنى و 8 أعمدة خرسانية تحمل المبنى من الواجهة , وإزالته ... بينما حاولت المطرانية الإتصال بالمسئولين دون جدوى . 

 وعندما علمت بهذه الأخبار المؤسفة بادرت بالإتصال بالمطرانية لتحديد موعد مع أعضاء مجلس الشعب ورئيس المجلس المحلى مقرراً أن أعود من القدس مساء الأحد 25 فبراير . 

 وخلال الإجتماع مع هؤلاء السادة شرحت الموضوع , وقمنا جميعاً بمعاينة موقع المبنى المتهدم وتأثرنا جميعاً وتم تحديد موعد مع السيد المحافظ فى اليوم التالى الثلاثاء 27 فبراير ... وخلال هذا اللقاء مع السيد المحافظ حضر أعضاء مجلس الشعب وأمين الحزب الوطنى بالمحافظة وبعض السادة المحاميين والآباء الكهنة . 

ويضيف نيافة الأسقف قائلاً : لقد قلت للمحافظ .. لماذا قامت الإدارة الهندسية بحى شبرا بإزالة المبنى وقد تقدمت بطلب لإدارة أمن الدولة لأستعمال المبنى خدمات كنسية وذلك يوم 19 / 2/ 2001 م .. وهنا أجابنى سيادته على الفور قائلاً : أن أمن الدولة هى التى طلبت هدم المبنى فهنيئاً لأنتصار الأمن .*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*محافظ فى مصر يأمر بهدم كنيسة قبطية

 هى كنيسة القديسين تادرس الشطبى و أبو سيفين بقرية صغيرة أسمها قرية الشطبى بمصر بعد إعادة تجديدها*​ 


* 
 منظمة أقباط الولايات المتحدة  مبنى الصحافة الدولية12/11/2002
 محافظ فى مصر يأمر بهدم كنيسة قبطية بقرية صغيرة بمصر بعد إعادة تجديدها.

 نشرة صحفية … الإتصال : شريف أديب                                                  
 لإصدار فورى ت: 2027373660 أو قم بزيارة موقعنا على الإنترنت  http://www.copts.com 


 واشنطن دىسى (19/12/2001)


حصلت منظمة أقباط الولايات المتحدة على معلومات و أدلة على قيام محافظ أسيوط السيد/ أحمد همام عطية بإصدار الأمر بهدم الدور الثانى من كنيسة قبطية تم تجديدها حديثا ، و من المؤكد أن ذلك سيؤدى إلى هدم الكنيسة بكاملها. هذه الكنيسة التى يزيد عمرها عن مائة عام تم تجديدها حديثا بعد الحصول على تصريح التجديد من الرئيس مبارك و بعد أن سعى شعبها لمدة ستة سنوات للحصول على هذا الترخيص 

 لقد إتصل بعض أفراد من شعب هذه الكنيسة بمنظمة أقباط الولايات المتحدة و أرسلوا لنا صورة أمر إدارى رقم 926 لسنة 2002 و الصادر فى 11/3/2002 و الموقع من السيد/ هانى إبراهيم محمد المدير التنفيذى لمحافظة أسيوط. و هو أمر بضرورة هدم - وعلى وجه السرعة - الدور الثانى وكذلك السلم الموصل إلي الدور الثانى من كنيسة القديسين تادرس الشطبى و أبو سيفين . و تقع هذه الكنيسة القبطية فى قرية شطب و التى تبعد حوالى خمسة أميال إلى الجنوب من أسيوط. و يخدم هذه الكنيسة القس داود بطرس تحت إشراف نيافة الأنبا ميخائيل أسقف أسيوط حصل شعب الكنيسة على تصريح تجديد هذه الكنيسة القديمة و التى يزيد عمرها عن مائة عام و التى تتكون أساسا من طابق واحد. و يحيط بالكنيسة منازل تتكون من طابقين أو ثلاثة يملكها مسلمون دأبوا على إلقاء القمامة و القاذورات على سطح الكنيسة. و أراد شعب الكنيسة أن يضع حدا لهذه المضايقات المستمرة عن طريق رفع سطح الكنيسة بإضافة دور ثانى أثناء أعمل التجديدات. و بمجرد أن بدأوا فى بناء الدور الثانى و السلم الموصل إليه أمر محافظ أسيوط بإيقاف العمل و استدعى راعى الكنيسة لاجتماع فى مكتبه حيث أعرب المحافظ عن قلقه من أن الكنيسة التى تتكون من طابق واحد يعاد الآن تجديدها لتصبح كنيسة من طابقين. و قد أوضح له القس داود بطرس راعى الكنيسة أن الطابق الثانى ليس مصمما من أجل أى استعمال و ليس به أى أعمدة خرسانية فى الوسط لتحمل أى أنشطة و إنما صمم فقط كحماية من مضايقات الجيران. أرسل المحافظ مهندس الحى للتأكد من أن الطابق الثانى لا يمكن استعماله لأى شىء. و قد أكد المهندس ما قاله القس للمحافظ من أن الطابق الثانى لا يمكن الإستفادة منه بأى شكل سوى لتعلية مستوى سطح الكنيسة. و بالرغم من تأكيدات الكنيسة و الرأى الفنى للخبيرأهم مهندسى الحى إلا أن المحافظ أصر على رأيه بإزالة الدور الثانى و السلم المؤدى إليه. و أصدر المحافظ أمره لإدارة الحى بهدم الكنيسة و هو ما يزال مجتمعا مع القس داود بطرس فى مكتبه. كما عين المحافظ حرسا مسلحين خارج الكنيسة يقومون باستمرار بمضايقة أبناء الكنيسة 

ليست هذه هى المرة الأولى التى يصدر فيها الرئيس مبارك تصريحا ببناء أو تجديد كنيسة فقط ليقوم موظفى الحكومة المحليين بهدمها بعد ذلك. و لم تقم الحكومة المصرية و لا مرة واحدة بمساءلة المحافظين أو التحقيق معهم فى هذه التجاوزات و أعمال التمييز ضد الأقليات المسيحية فى مصر. وقد صرح المهندس مايكل منير رئيس منظمة أقباط الولايات المتحدة أنه : " يبدو أن هناك اتفاقا ضمنيا بين مسئولين كبار فى الحكومة و الموظفين الحكوميين المحليين فيما يخص بناء الكنائس فى مصر. فبالرغم من إزالة الرئيس مبارك لكل القيود على تجديد الكنائس إلا أن المحافظين المعينين من قبل الرئيس ما يزالون يقومون بعمليات الهدم و التحطيم كما يحلو لهم. فمن الصعب التصور بأن المحافظ المسئول عن محافظة لا يقل تعداد سكانها عن خمسة ملايين نسمة لديه الوقت ليقوم شخصيا بالتحقيق فى عملية تجديد كنيسة صغيرة فى إحدى القرى النائية للتأكد من أن التجديد يتم على أساس طابق واحد أم طابقين ."

" و من الملاحظ أنه فى كل الحوادث السابقة التى قام فيها مسئولون محليون بهدم الكنائس لم يحدث أن تعرض أحد منهم للمساءلة أو العقاب و فى كل مرة كان على الأقباط أن يتحملوا أعباء و نفقات إعادة البناء. و نحن نطالب الرئيس مبارك أن يبادر بفتح التحقيق فى هذا الموضوع لوضع حد لهذه الأعمال المشينة التى يقوم بها متطرفون إسلاميون. لقد آن الأوان لمصر أن تتخلص من القيادات الإسلامية المتطرفة التى تحكم هذا البلد. إذا أرادت مصر أن تصبح شريكا فاعلا فى الحرب ضد الإرهاب فينبغى عليها أن تبدأ فى الداخل بمحاكمة الإرهابيين من أعضاء الحكومة المصرية نفسها من أمثال المحافظ أحمد همام عطية الذى يمارس إرهابه ضد المسيحيين من أبناء قرية شطب بأسيوط*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*الإسلام والإستيلاءعلى أراضى الكنيسة *​



*
اتهم القمص مرقص عزيز كاهن الكنيسة المعلقة، الشرطة بممارسة الاضطهاد والتميز ضد الأقباط، مستشهدًا بأحد الأخبار الصحيفة التي أوردت رفض قسم شرطة مدينة نصر تحرير محضر بناء على طلب أحد الأقباط، ما دفع عددًا من رجال الدين المسيحي إلى الذهاب إلى مديرية الأمن التي رفضت هي الأخرى تحرير المحضر، على حد قوله. 

 هل السبب السابق .. وجرأة كاهن المعلقة فى تصريحاته الشديدة اللهجة ضد الحكومة هو الذى دفع الحكومة بكل هيئاتها لمساندة مخالفات عادل أسكندر ؟ 8:*​

* الاعتداء علي أراضي الكنيسة القبطية بمصر القديمة و تهديد الكهنة *​


*
 و رجال الدين الأقباط

يتواصل مسلسل الاعتداء علي الكنائس و الأوقاف المسيحية في مصر و بين ايدينا الآن حادثة موثقة عن أراضي الكنيسة القبطية في منطقة مصر القديمة التاريخية التي تضم دير القديس مار جرجس , حيث تم الاستيلاء علي تلك الأراضي من قبل أحد الأشخاص الذي يزعم انه مركز كبير في الدولة و لا تسري علية القوانين , و الشئ المثير للدهشة هو عدم قيام الجهات الأمنية بمنع هذا الشخص من الاستيلاء علي تلك الأراضي بغير وجه حق و قيامه بأعمال بناء و هدم و تركه يواصل اعتداءاته علي الكهنة و رجال الدين إلي الحد الذي وصل إلي محاولة اغتيال بعض رجال الدين كما جاء في نص الاستغاثة التي أرسلها نيافة الأنبا سلوانس أسقف عام مصر القديمة و المنيل و فم الخليج و نائب قداسة البابا . و بالرغم من أن هذا الشخص مسيحي - كما ورد في نص الاستغاثة - الأ إننا نتسأل عن عدم قيام الجهات الأمنية ممثلة في أمن الدولة و الجهات الأثرية ممثلة في المجلس الأعلى للآثار و الجهات التنفيذية ممثلة في مجلس المحافظة بمنع تلك النشاطات من أعمال هدم و بناء بلا ترخيص و الاعتداء علي حرم المنطقة الأثرية للدير و تهديد رجال الدين و الاعتداء عليهم . و مند فترة قريبة تحركت كل تلك الجهات لمنع بناء مجموعة من الأبراج السياحية في منطقة القلعة التاريخية بدعوى الحفاظ علي النسق المعماري الفريد للمنطقة , ولذالك نحن نتسأل لماذا لم تتحرك تلك الجهات لوقف هذا الاعتداء الصارخ علي المنطقة الأثرية القبطية بمصر القديمة ؟ . نص الأستغاثة المرسلة من نيافة الأنبا سلوانس الي السيد الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك : استغاثة السيد الرئيس المحبوب محمد حسني مبارك رئيس الجمهورية (حفظكم الله و أدام حياتكم لبلادنا الحبيبة مصر فخرا و ذخرا ) مقدمه لفخامتكم الأنبا سلوانس النائب البابوي و أسقف منطقة مصر القديمة و المنيل و فم الخليج و جميع كهنة المنطقة . راجين لكم كل صحة و بركة و خير . تعرضت أراضي الكنيسة القبطية بمنطقة مصر القديمة الأثرية للاعتداء و الاغتصاب و ذلك عن طريق أحد الأشخاص المسيحين الأثرياء و الذي يعلن انه مركز قوي كبير في الدولة . قام هذا الطاغية بالاعتداء علي رجال الدين بالسب و الضرب و تعطيل الشعائر الدينية و حاول اغتيال بعض منهم و يستولي علي أراضي البطريركية و يقوم بالهدم و البناء في المنطقة الدينية الأثرية و أمام رجال الآثار - حيث أن مكاتبهم قريبة جدا من البازار الذي يمتلكه داخل المنطقة الأثرية - رغم أن هذا يخالف قانون الآثار التي تحتم وجود حرم للأثر و خط تجميل و حتى بعد أن أعلنت فخامتكم عند افتتاح المتحف القبطي الشهر الماضي بعدم السماح للعشوائيات في المناطق المحيطة بالأثر . انه يتحدى كافة القوانين و المسؤلين و يعلن انه سيقيم مبني للديسكو و مطعم ملاصقا لكنيسة مار جرجس . وأنه سوف يغير أسم دير مار جرجس إلي أسمه الشخصي و يعلن أن جميع القيادات تحت سيطرته و سلطاته و عندما توجه ثلاثة عشر كاهن لمقابلة المسؤلين لم يجدوا منهم أدني استجابة . و من أصحاب إعلاء كلمة الحق الذي أستطاع الوقوف أمام طغيانه هو الدكتور عبد الحليم نور الدين عندما كان رئيسا لهيئة الآثار المصرية حيث طبق القانون و قام بهدم عقار مكون من ثلاثة أدوار قام التاجر الطاغية ببنائه في منطقة الدير, و بعد الهدم توعد هذا الطاغية بأنه سينقل الدكتور عبد الحليم نور الدين من هيئة الآثار , و بالفعل تم نقل الدكتور عبد الحليم بعد هذا الحادث , و لا ندري ملابسات النقل . و لذالك لم نجد أمامنا سوي فخامتكم , فسيادتكم الرئيس الأعلى للبلاد , راجيين أن يكون الحل عن طريق فخامتك . عشتم يا فخامة الرئيس للحق و الحرية علامة بارزة في التاريخ . و عشتم لبلادنا الحبيبة مصر نبراسا يهتدي به المخلصون . الأنبا سلوانس أسقف عام مصر القديمة و المنيل و فم الخليج و النائب البابوي *​


* أى أرضى يبنى عليها صاحب البازار يا أمن الدولة  *​


*ونشرت جريدة الجمهورية بتاريخ الاثنين 4 من شعبان 1427هـ - 28 أغسطس 2006 م أكد د.عبدالله كامل رئيس قطاع الآثار الإسلامية والقبطية أن الخلافات الشخصية بين رجل الأعمال عادل اسكندر صاحب البازار بكنيسة مارجرجس بمصر القديمة والقمص مرقص عزيز كاهن الكنيسة هي السبب الرئيسي للأزمة بين الطرفين. قال د.كامل إن عادل اسكندر يملك التراخيص والأوراق القانونية اللازمة لانشاء البازار منذ عام 1996 وصدرت له موافقات المجلس الأعلي للآثار عام 96 وفقا للضوابط والقواعد التي تحددها اللجنة الدائمة للآثار الإسلامية والقبطية. أضاف لكن ليس صحيحا أن رجل الأعمال حصل علي موافقة بإقامة برج سكني بالمنطقة خاصة وأن المنطقة الأثرية تتطلب موافقة المجلس علي إقامة أي مبان أو منشآت جديدة وبضوابط وشروط محددة خاصة فيما يتعلق بالارتفاعات.. أكد أن المجلس لم ولن يوافق علي إقامة أية أبراج أو مبان سكنية مخالفة بالمنطقة 

 ************​
*
ونشرت جريدة الجمهورية بتاريخ الخميس 7 من شعبان 1427هـ - 31 أغسطس 2006 م مقاله بعنوان : " سحر وجلال الكنيسة المعلقة يختفي وراء الخلافات والمشاكل - الحقيقة الضائعة في أزمة رجل الأعمال وكهنة كنائس مصر القديمة - الأب غبريال: قانون حماية الآثار مات..! - لواء زكي عبدالغني: إنها خلافات شخصية مكانها المحاكم - عادل إسكندر: القس عزيز اعتدي علي سور الكنيسة " كتبت ريم عز الدين فقالت : *​


* رأى الكهنة *​

* الكهنة يتهمون رجل أعمال مسيحيا بالاعتداء علي حرم الكنيسة.. ويشيرون بأصابع الاتهام إلي هيئة الآثار كمساعد ومساند لرجل الأعمال. رجل الأعمال ينفي أنه مسنود ويتهم الكهنة بأنهم هم الذين يسيئون إليه بل وإلي الكنيسة نفسها. وفي المواجهة مع هؤلاء وأولئك تبقي رؤية المحافظة.. والآثار اللذين ينظران للقضية وكأنها مسألة شخصية وخلافات بين طرفين لا علاقة لها بالبعد الروحي.. والموقع الديني.. وعظمة المكان والتراث.. وتبقي القضية ساخنة مع كلمات كهنة الكنيسة المعلقة الذين يحملون هيئة الآثار مسئولية تعدي رجل الأعمال "عادل اسكندر" علي حرم الكنيسة وتحويله إلي مطعم وصالة ديسكو للسائحين وانه قام في العام الماضي بادخال مواد لبناء صالة ديسكو أمام كنيسة مارجرجس وتعدي بالضرب علي أحد القساوسة كما انه متهم منهم باستهداف الكهان في محاولات اغتيال من خلال مطاردتهم بالسيارات. وإذا كان رجل الأعمال عادل اسكندر قد أكد رفضه هذه الاتهامات قائلا انه يملك المستندات الدالة علي سلامة موقفه فإن القس غبريال جرجس كاهن ورئيس مجلس كنيسة أبي سرجة ووكيل شريعة الأقباط الأرثوذكس يري أن للقضية شقين الأول يخص مصر وليس شخصا بعينه لأنه يخص قانون حماية الآثار المعطل ولا يهتم به أحد لدرجة أن هذه المنطقة المهمة أصبحت وكأنها في وادي النسيان أو كأن سحابة سوداء مرت عليها والقانون يعصب عينيه. والشق الثاني يتعلق بالقائمين علي حماية الآثار وأخص تحديدا وزير الثقافة والمسئول عن المجلس الأعلي للآثار والمسئول عن الآثار الاسلامية والقبطية وهؤلاء هم المنوطون بحماية آثارنا لكن منهم من يقوم بواجبه ومنهم غير ذلك.. وعليهم أن يعلموا أن قانون الأرض وضعي أما قانون السماء فهو شرعي وان لم يعملوا تحت مظلة مخافة الله أولا وقدرتهم علي العطاء والعمل ما ساءت الأمور ووصلت إلي ما وصلت إليه سواء الذين خرجوا علي المعاش والقانون لا ينفي مسئوليتهم ماداموا أحياء يرزقون أو الذين مازالوا يعملون في المجال. وأضاف القس غبريال: في هذا المجال لا يمكن أن ننسي رجل قانون حماية الآثار الذي عرفناه وأحسسنا بمدي رعايته وحمايته للآثار وهو الدكتور أحمد قدري وعلي نفس الطريق الدكتور محمد بكر والدكتور علي صالح والدكتور جاب الله علي جاب الله الذي لايوصف بأقل من أنه رجل القرار وكذلك الدكتور عبدالحليم نور الدين ولا ننسي أبدا الدكتور أحمد هيكل وزير الثقافة عام 1987 وما فعله للحق يحسب له عند الله في السماء. ولا يمكن أن ننسي الدور الطيب لبعض رؤساء قطاع الآثار الإسلامية والقبطية مثل الدكتور محمد الحدي والدكتور فهمي عبدالعليم وعبدالله العطار وكذلك مديرو الآثار الإسلامية والقبطية بالفسطاط مثل محمد عبدالكريم ومحمد عبدالعزيز ومحمد محجوب مكي. ويضيف: لا أتهم أحدا ولا أدين أحدا.. لكن قانون حماية الآثار لم نر محاسنة ومن الأفضل أن نطبق عليه مقولة "لا تذكروا سيئات موتاكم"..!! وتساءل الأب غبريال: أين وزير الثقافة د. فاروق حسني مما نحن فيه الآن؟ أين الأمين العام للمجلس الأعلي للآثار الذي يسن قوانين خصيصا لكنيسة أبي سرجة وبالتحديد بشأن بناء مبني متواضع للخدمات؟ وبرغم صدور القرار الجمهوري رقم 141 في 4 أبريل 2006 بالترخيص للأقباط الأرثوذكس ببناء مبني خدمات الكنيسة فوجئنا باختراع قانون خاص لهذا المبني.. وارتضينا وسكتنا لأن رسالتنا وعبادتنا وديننا هو التسامح غير أن التسامح يكون فيما أملك.. أما حق الله فلا تسامح فيه..!! أضاف: "التجاوزات والخرسانات المسلحة" خارج وداخل الكنائس من المعتدي علي مرأي ومسمع للجميع والتجاوز في الارتفاعات بجوار المتحف القبطي.. والاعتداء علي حرم الكنيسة من الناحية الشرقية ومن خلف مبني الكنيسة داخل المتحف القبطي.. كل ذلك يتم علي مسمع ومرأي من الجميع.. والاعتداء علي قانون حماية الآثار بالاستيلاء علي الناحية الشرقية في الكنيسة بيننا وبين المعبد اليهودي ببناء خرساني علي واجهة الكنيسة التاريخية ولا أحد يتحرك..!! ويضيف القس غبريال: منذ أيام توجهت قيادة الكنيسة لمنطقة كنائس مصر القديمة والمنيل وفم الخليج بنداء واستغاثة للرئيس مبارك ممثلة في نيافة الأنبا سلوانس الأسقف العام والنائب البباوي.. وكلنا أمل في الرد علي استغاثتنا ورفع المخالفات عن حرم الدير والكنيسة وعدم السماح للعشوائيات بالتدخل في المناطق الأثرية والدينية..!! *​

*دفاع عادل أسكندر *​


*في المقابل أكد رجل الأعمال عادل اسكندر صاحب البازارات المجاورة للكنائس ان هذه الاتهامات باطلة ويضيف: اتهموني بمحاولة تغيير اسم الشارع المؤدي إلي محلاتي.. فهل أستطيع أو يستطيع أحد ذلك؟ وقالوا انني ابني ديسكو فأين هو هذا الديسكو الذي يقولون انني أحاول بناءه بين الكنائس.. برغم أن العقارات هنا ليست أثرية والكنائس الموجودة منها ما هو مسجل كأثر ومنها ما هو غير مسجل كأثر.. بل ان القساوسة أنفسهم أقاموا عقارات ومساكن داخل الكنيسة الأثرية ولدي ترخيص - علي سبيل المثال - يوجد مبني ضخم تابع للقس سريامون فريد زكي كاهن كنيسة القديسة باربارا بدون أي ترخيص.. وصدر قرار إزالة للمبني في عهد الدكتور عبدالحليم نور الدين ولم يتم اتخاذ أي اجراء بشأن القرار. أضاف عادل اسكندر: القس مرقص عزيز الذي داوم علي اتهامي بالباطل مؤخرا أقام "فترينة" لبيع وعرض السلع السياحية داخل الكنيسة المعلقة وصدر قرار إزالة للتعدي لكنه لم ينفذ برغم أن هذا القرار صادر من هيئة الآثار لأن القس مرقص عزيز يقوم بارهاب عمال الازالة بكلماته الرنانة والتي قد تؤدي إلي فتنة في وقت لاحق فكيف للقائمين علي الكنيسة أن يقوموا بالتعديات علي الآثار وكاهن الكنيسة المعلقة يستخدم جدار الكنيسة الأثرية في عرض الصور والكتب الدينية وكذلك بيعها للزائرين بدون رخصة؟ .. وعن تراخيص البناء قال عادل اسكندر أنا معي رخصة لاقامة البازارات التي أملكها من اللجنة الدائمة للآثار كما هو الحال في القاهرة التاريخية ومنطقة الجمالية والأزهر.. وأناشد البابا شنودة وأتظلم منهم عنده بأن يتحري صحة كلامي من خلال لجنة مشكلة من أطراف محايدين. ويضيف: الأنبا سلوانس له مشاكل كبيرة منذ أن كان في المطرية وهذه المنطقة التاريخية التي نحن بها كان يسودها الود والألفة إلي أن نقل وبدأت المشاكل من تاريخ وجوده وهو محرض رئيسي لهذه المشاكل ولا أعلم سبب ذلك ولكنه يعلمها جيدا. ويؤكد عادل اسكندر أنه رجل أعمال له اسمه ومن المستحيل أن يرتكب كل هذه الجرائم التي يتهمونه بها فكيف أطارد وأهدد رجال الدين الذين ليس لي معهم أي عداءات فهذا شيء لا يصدقه عقل!! *​

*رأى رئيس قطاع ألاثار *​

*
الدكتور عبدالله كامل رئيس قطاع الآثار الإسلامية والقبطية الذي طالته بعض الاتهامات من القس مرقص عزيز قال: انه لا ينظر إلي الماضي بقدر أهمية التعايش مع الحاضر والمستقبل فمن خلال الأوراق القديمة توجد مشاكل بين عادل اسكندر وكهنة كنائس مصر القديمة هذا كما نما إلي علمي كذلك صدور بعض القرارات مثل إزالة التعديات علي المنطقة الأثرية من عادل اسكندر وذلك من قبل الدكتور عبدالحليم نور الدين.. كما أن الكاهن مرقص عزيز قام باتهامي اتهامات باطلة فوظيفتي الأساسية هي حماية الآثار القبطية سواء من عادل اسكندر أو من أي جهة أخري حتي لو كانت الكنائس لأن الآثار القبطية تمثل جزءاً كبيراً من تاريخ الحضارة المصرية عبر عصورها التاريخية ومن قبل التاريخ حتي اليوم لذلك لن نسمح بوجود أي تعديات من أي نوع في أي طرف. وينفعل قائلا: ان الذي يحدث من كهنة الكنيسة المعلقة لايمكن أن يحدث من شخصيات دينية فنحن نحافظ علي الآثار القبطية وأهمها الكنائس والأديرة لأنها تمثل جزءاً من العقيدة المسيحية نفسها فكيف نحافظ علي الكنائس والأديرة من حيث الاشراف الكامل وأعمال الترميم وأعمال الصيانة الدورية وأعمال التوثيق التاريخي والأثري لها واتهم في ذات الوقت باتلاف المكاتب؟ أضاف: هناك خلافات شخصية بين هذه الأطراف أكثر منها انها تمس المسلحة القومية وقضيتنا قضية التراث والآثار المسيحية وكيف تظهر في أبهي صورة ممكنة؟ وبالنسبة لقضية بيت القس غبريال فان مشروع تخفيض المياه الجوفية في المنطقة أدي إلي هدم جزء من منزله وبموافقة من المنطقة الأثرية ولكن لم يعرض علي اللجنة الدائمة للآثار القبطية والإسلامية وقمت بتشكيل لجنة من رئاسة القطاع رفضت بالاجماع إعادة البناء حفاظا علي المنطقة الخلفية للكنيسة ثم تقدم الأب غبريال بعدة التماسات يتضرر فيها من عدم بناء هذا القسم من المنزل.. أو دار الضيافة فقامت اللجنة الدائمة بتشكيل لجنة منبثقة منها ودرست هذا الأمر وحضر أعمال هذه اللجنة مدير عام المنطقة ووافقت اللجنة علي إعادة البناء بضوابط واشتراطات بنائية لا تؤثر علي سلامة الكنيسة أو علي بانوراما المنطقة الأثرية وبالتالي وافقت اللجنة الدائمة علي ما انتهت إليه اللجنة المنبثقة ولا توجد أي مشاكل مع الكاهن غبريال بالنسبة للآثار وإنما هي فقط إجراءات أثرية وفنية وإدارية وقانونية تحدد طبيعة هذا الجزء من الدار وكيفية البناء. يضيف الدكتور عبدالله كامل: ان عادل اسكندر تقدم بعدة شكاوي ضد بعض كهنة كنائس مصر القديمة ومنهم الأب مرقص عزيز وجهها إلي كل الجهات الرقابية والأثرية وشكل الأمين العام د. زاهي حواس لجنة برئاستي وعضوية رئيس الادارة المركزية لازالة التعديات والدكتورة مدير عام الشئون القانونية ومدير عام إدارة التعديات ومدير عام المنطقة الأثرية وأثبتت اللجنة وجود مبيعات واشغالات في مدخل الكنيسة المعلقة أمام مكتب الكاهن مرقص عزيز وفي فناء الكنيسة نفسها ولما كان هذا الأمر يتعارض مع حرمة وقدسية الكنيسة من الناحية الدينية ويتعارض مع اللوائح والقوانين الخاصة بالمجلس الأعلي للآثار طلبت اللجنة ازالتها علي وجه السرعة ونقلها إلي المكتبة التي تجاور السلم المؤدي إلي الكنيسة المعلقة. ووافقت اللجنة الدائمة للآثار الإسلامية والقبطية علي قرار الإزالة.. وهذا مجرد نموذج من نماذج الخلافات التي تواجهها المنطقة ما بين عادل اسكندر والأب مرقص علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر. اللواء زكي عبدالغني نائب محافظ القاهرة أكد ان الخلاف بين الكنيسة وعادل اسكندر علي ملكية أرض والخلاف يحكم فيه القضاء وليس الحي أو المحافظة وقد سبق من قبل أن أقام عادل اسكندر أسواراً حول الأرض دون ترخيص وهو يدعي ملكية الأرض وقمنا بإزالتها مرات كثيرة ولم يسبق له أن تقدم بطلب ترخيص لذلك أزال الحي الأسوار المخالفة وعليه أن يتقدم.. بطلب رخصة بناء ونقوم بدراسته ومطابقته لمواصفات التراخيص للمنطقة ومن له حق سيحصل عليه. وعن الاتهامات الموجهة له من قبل الأب مرقص عزيز بأنه أصدر قرارات إزالة ولم يتم تنفيذها قال جميع قرارات الازالة التي صدرت لعادل اسكندر تم تنفيذها بالفعل فأنا لا أخاف من هذا أو ذلك ومن له حق يأخذه بأبسط الطرق وهي الطرق القانونية ومن ليس له حق ليس له شيء عندي. أكد اللواء زكي أن المنطقة كلها داخل السور أثرية ولها شروط البناء في المناطق الأثرية وهناك شروط لكل منطقة أثرية للترخيص للبناء وذلك يتم دراسته حسب الاشتراطات والقوانين عند التقدم بطلب ترخيص للبناء.. ومن ناحيته فانه يري أن الخلاف بين كهنة الكنيسة وعادل اسكندر هو خلاف شخصي علي ملكية قطعة أرض وأشياء أخري هم يعلمونها أكيد وهذه الأشياء القضاء والمحاكم هي الجهة المنوط لها الفصل فيها!!*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*جهاز أمن الدولة والأقباط *​ 

​ 

*مدحت قلادة 26 أكتوبر 2007 

في كلمتي عن اضطهاد الأقباط التي شاركت بها في مؤتمر الأقباط العالمي بشيكاغو وجدت أن جهاز أمن الدولة المصري له دور البطولة المطلقة في اضطهاد الأقباط لذا فضلت أن تكون كلمتي عن جهاز أمن الدولة المصري ودورة الظاهر في اضطهاد الأقباط والتنكيل بهم وكيف اصبح ملف اضطهاد الاقباط مصدر رزق دائم لهم خاصة من الأموال المغدقة عليهم من أغنياء الخليج والوهابيين المتطرفيين .
 لمحة تاريخية :
 جهاز أمن الدولة من اقدم الأجهزة في مصر بل وفي منطقة الشرق الأوسط ففى عام 1878 أنشئت ثلاثة وزارات بأسماء مختلفة نظارة الداخلية ونظارة الحربية ونظارة المالية وكان جهاز الأمن السياسي قسم من أقسام نظارة الداخلية ثم اصبح بعد ذلك مباحث أمن الدولة ثم أخيرا جهاز أمن الدولة وبذلك يكون جهاز أمن الدولة قبل جهاز المخابرات العامة الذي قرر إنشائه بقرار جمهوري سنة 1956 فى وزارة ذكريا محي الدين و صلاحيات ظابط أمن الدولة كبيرة جدا وذلك بسبب معرفت ظابط أمن الدولة بالكثير من الملفات الحساسة في البلاد فظابط أمن الدولة له السلطة بأمر لواء من الشرطة بتنفيذ أو أداء مهمة ما وغير مسموح للأقباط الخدمة بجهاز أمن الدولة إلى جانب الحرس الجمهوري ورئاسة الجمهورية والمخابرات العامة لاعتبارهم
 أولا : ليسوا مواطنين لهم حقوق المواطنة
 وثانيا: لاعتبارهم خونة وخطرين على الأمن 

 ملف الأقباط وأمن الدولة
كان ملف الأقباط تابع لرئيس الجمهورية شخصيا في عهد الرئيس عبد الناصر فبعد وفاة عبد الناصر أصر السادات على تسليم جهاز أمن الدولة ملف الأقباط لايمانه بخطرهم الداهم على أمن مصر ومنذ ذلك الوقت اصبح اضطهاد وإذلال الأقباط هو الشغل الشاغل لجهاز أمن الدولة وذلك لعدة أسباب منها 

 اولا . إشعال فتن طائفية لشغل الرأي العام عن مشاكله الداخلية المتنوعة سياسية واقتصادية واجتماعية ….الخ

 ثانيا. لكسب الشارع المصري من الغوغاء والدهما بالمزايدة على الأخوان المسلمين في اضطهاد الأقباط .
ثالثا. كمصدر رزق دائم لهم من البدو الوهابيين شيوخ السعودية الذين اشتروا مصر محاولين اسلمة أقباط مصر بالتعاون مع بعض ظباط أمن الدولة المخترقين من الوهابية والإخوان معا
 طرق جهاز أمن الدولة للتنكيل بالأقباط متنوعة وكثيرة منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر .
 أولا قتل الأقباط
كما حدث في حادثة في طحا الأعمدة بمركز سمالوط محافظة المنيا يوم 1 مايو سنة 2004 حيث قام ظابط أمن الدولة احمد الكيلانى بإلقاء أبونا ميخائل مع اثنين من شمامسة الكنيسة هم الشماس/ محروس ميلاد شيحة والشماس/ ناصر فهيم بسخيرون بإلقائهم في ترعة الإبراهيمية ليلقوا حتفهم غرقا الساعة الواحدة والنص ليلا بسبب إصلاحهم سور الكنيسة بعد سقوط شجرة علية .
 ثانيا حرمانهم من بناء وتجديد كنائسهم
يقف جهاز أمن الدولة موقف متعنت ضد بناء الكنائس في جميع محافظات مصر بل ان هناك تصاريح ببناء كنائس يقف الأمن المصري منها موقف صارم ضد بنائها تحت ذريعة الحالة الأمنية وكان استقرار الحالة الأمنية مسئولية الأقباط وليس مسئولية الأمن ؟؟!! كما حدث من أمن الدولة بإصدار قرارهم بإيقاف ترميم و إصلاح كنيسة السيدة العذراء بقرية شبلنجه بالقليوبية. رغم صدور قرار الترميم في يونية 2003هنا تدخل أمن الدولة والسلطة وصدر الأمر بإيقاف الإصلاح في 10سبتمبر 2003
 ثالثا إشعال نار الفتن الطائفية ,
 تقوم أمن الدولة بإشعال نار الفتن الطائفية واضطهاد الأقباط مثال لذلك ما حدث في الزاوية الحمراء بالقاهرة والعصافرة بالإسكندرية وبمها بالجيزة ……..الخ بعمل كردون خارجي ليتم القضاء وتصفية الأقباط في الداخل مستغلة رصيدها الدائم بعدد من المجانيين ” مبرمجين في الهجوم على الأقباط وكنائسهم فقط ” مثل مجنون الإسكندرية لاشغال الشعب بالفتن الطائفية لإلهاء الشعب عن حاضرة التعيس ومستقبلة المظلم والفساد الحالى .
 رابعا إفساد قضايا قتل الأقباط
مثلما حدث في الكشح كما صرح محمد عفيفى المستشار بان أهالي الضحايا لم يتعرفوا على الجناة ” نتيجة تقديم أمن الدولة أشخاص غير المتهمين في القضايا للتعرف عليهم من قبل أهالي الضحايا ” وافساد كل دلائل الاستدلال على الجناة ” .
 لعدم إثبات الجريمة وتبرئة المتهمين .
 خامسا دور أمن الدولة في خطف واسلمة بنات الأقباط
دور أمن الدولة واضح للعيان خاصة في خطف بنات الأقباط حينما تخطف أو يغرر بفتاة قبطية قاصر يذهب والد الفتاة لعمل محضر خطف فيتستر أمن الدولة على عمليات الخطف بطرق متنوعة منها .

 * التستر على الجناة عدد من السنوات لبلوغ الفتاة السن القانوني مثلما حدث مع مارين وكريستين بالدقهلية ترك الجناة ثلاثة سنوات 3 سنوات أظهرهم الأمن بعد بعد حملهم واسلمتهن وهن قصر بقيادة المقدم نصر فتوح مسئول أمن الدولة بالدقهلية باتفاقه مع الجماعات المتطرفة بقيادة على قطامش شريك المقدم نصري فتوح لاسلمة الفتيات القبطيات بالدقهلية .

 * عمل محضر ضد والد الفتاة المكلوم لخطف ابنته بعدم التعرض بعد الاعتداء عليها جنسيا وأسلمتها .
* أن يتم عمل محضر تغيب وليس اختطاف ليتحول المحضر من جنائي إلى إداري وتستر الأمن على الجمعيات الشرعية المتطرف المنتشرة في مصر والممولة من الوهابيين وأغنياء الخليج ”

 أدوار أخرى لأمن الدولة
 * تجنيد أمن الدولة لكلا من اليهوذات الأقباط أصحاب ألقاب مفكر قبطي والباحث القبطي ..الخ ليبيعوا وطنهم ودينهم وشرفهم مقابل المال والألقاب الزائفة .
 * تجنيد أمن الدولة للصحافة الصفراء مثل النباء والميدان والاسبوع وشباب مصر ممن يتبارون في سوق النخاسة والدعارة السياسية .
 * تجنيد امن الدولة للمتطرفين مثل يوسف البدرى كفزاعة للمستنيرين .
* تجنيد أمن الدولة لعدد من الأحزاب الكرتونية ” أحزاب الموز ” مثل حزب شباب مصر وحزب مصر العربي الاشتراكي و حزب السلام الديمقراطي والحزب الجمهوري الحر وحزب الاتحادي الديمقراطي و حزب مصر 2000 وحزب الشعب الديمقراطي ..الخ وكلها أحزاب ورقية وهى نتاج طبيعي لما تعيشة مصر سياسيا منذ انقلاب العسكر سنة 1952 .
 * تلفيق التهم لعمل توازن بين الأقباط والإخوان المسلمين
مثلما حدث مع مسيحي الشرق الأوسط بالقبض على الدكتور عادل فوزي والأستاذ وبيتر عزت من الاقباط بتلفيق التهم لهم بعد صدام المصالح الواقع ألان ضد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ” على كرسى السلطة ” وهنا ظلم بين كيف يتوازن القبض على أشخاص مسالمين وتلفيق التهم لهم بالقبض على جماعة إرهابية دموية ” الاخوان المسلمين ” تسعى لخراب مصر وتخلفها .

 أخيرا بعد هذا السجل الأسود والفترة الحالكة التي تعيشها مصر ألان من صراعات للتخلف والتأخر وتكريس الدولة الدينية بالمزايدة بين الإخوان والحزب الاوتوقراطى وقيام الأجهزة الأمنية باضطهاد وإذلال الأقباط وكل المستنيرين في مصر وجماعة القرانيين والبهائيين والنوبيين وغيرهم بتسليم مصر للتطرف لينحر اكثر واكثر في جسدها الهزيل الحل هو 

 أولا إلغاء جهاز أمن الدولة كما ذكر مركز حقوقي ” مركز النديم ” باعتبار جهاز أمن الدولة جهازا أخطبوطيا يمد اذرعه في كل ركن من أركان مصر ليفسدها كما وصف مركز النديم جهاز أمن الدولة ” بان أفراده متوحشون وأضاف انهم انتشروا حتى اصبحوا مثل وباء الطاعون يحومون في كل مكان ” بسبب حصانتهم الغير قانونية .
 ثانيا تسليم ملف الأقباط إلى منظمة حقوقية مستقلة تشمل أشخاص شرفاء ليس لهم
اجندات متطرفة ولا يسلم ملفهم للمجلس القومي لحقوق الإنسان التابع والخاضع لأجهزة الدولة والمسيطر علية فعليا الدكتور أبو المجد الاخوانى المشهور .
 ثالثا إصلاح مصر سياسيا بالعمل على قيام دولة علمانية ديمقراطية وإنهاء الصورة الكريهة للأحزاب الكرتونية الحالية .
رابعا تغيير جاد وسريع في فكر النظام الحالي وعلى رأسهم الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك بأن الأقباط ليسوا أعداء الدولة واعطائهم حقوق المواطنة كاملة
خامسا تفعيل المواد الحافظة لحقوق الإنسان في الدستور المصري وعدم قيام أحزاب دينية ” وعزل ال88 عضو للإخوان ” واستحداث مواد بالدستور للتمييز الإيجابي للأقباط والمرأة لينالوا حقوقهم المهضومة “.
 سادسا إغلاق جميع الصحف الأمنية مثل الأسبوع والنباء والميدان وشباب مصر …الخ التي تعمل بتوجهات لاجندات أمنية .
واهم بند هو إلغاء المادة الثانية الذي ينص على دين الدولة الإسلام والشريعة الإسلامية هي المصدر الرئيس للتشريع لأنها دعامة الإخوان المتطرفين لإقامة دولة دينية ولتعارضها مع حقوق المواطنة .*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*الأقباط بين الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل*​ 
*الأقباط ومصر الليبرالية :*​ 


*أجمع المؤرخون أن محمد علي الكبير هو مؤسس مصر الحديثة، وفي عهده تمتع الأقباط بسياسة التسامح وسادت المساواة بين جميع المصريين منذ توليه حكم مصر سنة 1805، وعاشت مصر الفترة الليبرالية من سنة 1919حتى سنة 1952 وانتهت هذه الحقبة الليبرالية مع انقلاب العسكر "الغزو الداخلي لمصر". *
*وفي ظل الدولة الليبرالية شغل الأقباط أرفع المناصب حتى وصلوا إلى منصب محافظ، ووزير، ورئيس وزراء... إلخ. ففي عهد محمد علي وعهد سعيد باشا وصل عدد كبير من الأقباط إلى مناصب سياسية هامة وحساسة، فعلى سبيل المثال: *
*بطرس أغا أرمانيوس "محافظاً" على برديس،*
*وفرج أغا ميخائيل "محافظاً" على دير مواس، *
*وميخائيل أغا عبده "محافظاً" على الفشن، *
*ومكرم أغا "محافظاً" لشرق أطفيح،*
*وتكلا سيد لبهجورة، وأنطوان أبو طاقية "محافظاً" للشرقية. *​ 
*وفي مصر الليبرالية أيضاً بنيت الكنائس بدون قيود، ومارس الأقباط طقوسهم الدينية بحرية تامة، فتقلد الكثير منهم وظائف مرموقة في الدولة من وزير إلى رئيس وزراء، وكان ذلك تحت ظل حزب الوفد في عهد زعيم الأمة "الزعيم سعد زغلول" وليس حزب الوفد الحاضر الذي تحالف مع الإخوان المسلمين في وقت من الأوقات. *​

*ففي ذلك التوقيت وصل كلاً من بطرس باشا غالي ويوسف باشا وهبي إلى رئاسة الوزراء، ورئيس مجلس النواب ويصا واصف -الذي وقف في البرلمان مصرحاً أن دائرته كلها مسلمين لا يوجد بها قبطي سوى نائبها فقط. وزراء خارجية كلاً من واصف بطرس غالي، وكامل بطرس غالي، وصليب سامي ووزارة المواصلات فوزي المطيعي، وصليب سامي ووزارة المالية مكرم عبيد، وكامل صدقي، وصليب سامي ووزارة الحربية صليب سامي، وزارة التجارة والصناعة سابا حبشي وراغب حنا وزارة الصحة، وسابا نجيب اسكندر وإبراهيم نجيب وزارة للأشغال. *​ 
*ورفع المصريين جميعاً الشعارات الوطنية "الدين لله والوطن للجميع"، **و"عاش الهلال مع الصليب" .*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*كتاب المضطهدون ...حقيقة الارهاب الاسلامى ضد الاقباط *​ 
http://www.amcoptic.com/books/almodtahadoon-meca.pdf​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

​

*
 إنهم يقتلون الأقباط فى جيش مصر 
 قتلوا أبنه وبصموا أبـــــــــــــــوه 
 مُجند جرجس رزق يوسف مقار*​

*
 الاثنين, 18 سبتمبر 2006 
 أسرته تطالب بإخراج الجثة لمعرفة السبب الحقيقى للوفاة 
أسرته تقول انه التحق بمركز تدريب مبارك بالكيلو 22 طريق السويس وذلك بعد أجراء كافة الفحوصات في منقباد بأسيوط وبعد عشرين يوما جاء إليهم طلبا من مركز شرطة القوصية مسقط رأس جرجس ليطلب منهم التوجة الي قسم ثان باسيوط فذهب والده العاجز وأخيه وبعد معاملتهم معاملة بالغة السوء من الشرطة والنيابة وهم لا يعرفون ماذا يحدث أو لأي سبب جاءوا وبعد أسئلة عجيبة مثل: هل كان لجرجس اعداء او كان مريضا او غير ذلك قالوا لوالده((أبصم هنا)) فبصم علي عدة وريقات وبعد ذلك قالوا له روح خد جثة إبنك من الثلاجة !!!؟ فسقط الرجل مغشيا عليه من هول الكارثة. 

**

*​*

يقول والده: إبني جرجس قوي البنيان ذو العشرين عاما الذي كان يعمل مروضا للخيل عند أحد بلدياته مات في الجيش؟؟؟ هل مات اثناء التدريب أم بسبب جريمة أخري؟؟ 
 في قسم ثان أسيوط قالوا له ان إبنك مات اثناء قدومة من الجيش وأثناء وجوده بالقطار وبناء علي هذا الوهم والكذب استلم رزق يوسف مقار جثة إبنه والتي لم يتم الكشف عليها من جهة صحية مسئولة ومختصة وخرج التقرير الطبي بأن الوفاة جاءت نتيجة هبوط حاد في الدورة الدموية!!؟ وإقترض والده من أحد مرافقيه مبلغ مائة جنيها مصروفات نقل الجثة وتوجه لبلدته حتي يقوم بدفن ابنه ويدفن معه سر مقتله. 
 وجاء بالجثة الي بلدهة وكان الوقت متأخرا فقام بعض من أهله بتغسيل المتوفي حسب ما هو معمول به.. ولكن كانت المفاجأة حين وجدوا آثار إصابات علي كتفيه من الناحية الأمامية والأخطر من هذا التورم الضخم في الخصيتين ولونهما الأسود الحالك وللاسف الشديد لم يقم أحد بالابلاغ او الافصاح متخيلين ان هذا أمرا طبيعيا فقاموا بالتوجه به الي الكنيسة للصلاة فبات ليلة بالكنيسة وتم دفنه في اليوم التالي صباحا وأخذوا العزاء وكأن شيئا لم يحدث... 
 لكن وبعد حضور احد زملاء المجني عليه في مركز التدريب حكي لأسرتة عن الاهانات الخطيرة والضرب المبرح وخاصة في منطقة الخصيتين الحساسة جدا وذلك بإستخدام البيادة ( الحزاء الميري)) وحكي لهم زميله عن ان هناك آخرون غيره لقوا نفس مصير إبنهمّّّّّ !! 
 فأشعلت هذه الشهادة النار داخل قلوبهم وأبلغوا جمعيات حقوق الإنسان والتي لم تتخذ أي دور يذكر 
وهم الآن يطالبون الجهات المسئولة وبالاخص النيابة العامة بمركز القوصية محافظة أسيوط بالسماح لهم بإستخراج الجثة والكشف عليها فورا ومعرفة السبب الحقيقي للوفاة 
 فهل من مجيب لهم؟؟ 
 وهنا يجب ان نقف وقفة أمام هذا الصرح المسمي بالقوات المسلحة.. هل من الخطورة والمساس بأمن البلاد اذا تحدثنا عن مثل هذه المهازل والكوارث التي تحدث داخل قواتنا المسلحة؟ هل لو قلنا ان التعصب الاعمي قد سيطر علي كل مناحِ الحياة داخلها نكون قد أفشينا سراٌ؟ 
 هل وصل الاستهتار بأرواح العباد الي ان يقول المدرب للجنود: 
 ( ده أحنا بورقة وسخة نجيب ألاف غيركم) حسب قول الشاهد؟ 
 إنها بالفعل مهزلة لا يمكن السكوت عليها 
 نضعها أمام العالم أجمع راجين أن يأخذ كل ذي حق حقة 
 أبو جون المصري*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*إنهم يقتلون الأقباط فهل سيكون الفاعل مجهول يا أمن الدولة؟

 قتل أثنين من الأقباط بينهم طبيب في سوهاج*​

*
تحقيق : وليد عبد المسيح .في ساعة مبكرة من صباح الأمس عثر أهالي أحدي قري محافظة سوهاج و تدعي قرية '' البهاليل '' علي جثة طبيب الوحدة الصحية القبطي و يدعي (عماد نعيم لوقا) قبطي يبلغ من العمر 26 عام حيث عثر علي جثته مصابة بطلق ناري في منطقة الصدر أدي وفاته علي الفور , عثر أهالي القرية علي الجثة في الطريق المؤدي إلي الوحدة الصحية التي يعمل بها المجني عليه .
 و بعد عدة ساعات تلقت الأجهزة الأمنية نبأ العثور علي جثة أخري بجانب مزلقان السكة الحديد في ذات القرية تبين أنها للمدعو (ناجح مهدي إبراهيم) يبلغ من العمر 40 عام مدرس و هو قبطي و زوج شقيقة طبيب الوحدة الصحية المجني علية .
 و تشير المعلومات الواردة من سوهاج إلي أن المجني عليهم لم تكن لهم عداوات أو مشكلات مع احد و يعرف عنهم السمعة الحسنة .
هذا و لم تعلن الجهات الأمنية أي تفاصيل أخري عن الحادثتين و أن كان من المرجح أن هناك صلة بين الحادثتين و بدأ رجال المباحث الجنائية في جمع الأدلة و أستجواب أهل القرية فيما عززت الإجراءات الأمنية في القرية تحسبا لوقوع أي أعمال عنف طائفي , هل سيتم التوصل إلي الجاني يا أمن الدولة و يأخذ عقابه ؟ أم سيتم التعتيم علي القضية و أدراجها " ضد مجهول" بدعوى عدم إثارة الفتنة الطائفية .*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*مجلة أسلامية تصدرها القوات المسلحة تهاجم المسيحية*​



*
 الاثنين, 11 ديسمبر 2006 

المجاهد : مجلة اسلامية تصدرها إدارة الشئون المعنوية للقوات المسلحة .... توزع فى الجيش المصرى .. هذة المجلة هى احد اسباب تطرف بعض الافراد فى الجيش واليكم بعض مما كتب فى ( العدد 315 رجب 1417 هـ يوليو / أغسطس 2006 ) :- 
 1 - ففى ص 16 موضوع بعنوان " معراج النبى فى اسفار اهل الكتاب " بقلم الشيخ " محمد عبد الجواد محمد " يقول الكاتب " رغم ان القران يسجل عن أهل الكتاب أنهم يحرفون الكلام عن مواضعة ويحرفون من بعض مواضعة يؤكد انة رغم ذلك فالنبى مكتوب عندهم فى التوراة والانجيل " اى ان الكاتب يتهم المسيحيين بتحريف الكتاب المقدس ... بعد ذلك يحاول الكاتب ان يثبت المعراج من سفر دانيال النبى من خلال تفسيرات خاطئة ولمعرفة التفسير الصحيح لنبوات سفر دانيال اطلب من الكاتب قراءة كتاب " تفسير سفر دانيال للقمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى" او قراءة كتاب " هل تنبا الكتاب المقدس عن نبى اخر سياتى بعد المسيح " للقس عبد المسيح بسيط ابو الخير .
 2 - ص 39 موضوع بعنوان " المسلمون والعولمة فى مفترق الطرق " للشيخ " عبد اللطيف محمد عمارة " واليكم بعض مما كتبة " الذى وضع لنا موقف اهل الكتاب من المسلمين منذ اربعة عشر قرناً فالله هو العليم بسرائرهم وما فى نفوسهم من شرور وما فى عقولهم من مكر ولؤم وخبث ...... إن التوراة والانجيل كتموا فيها نبوة الرسول ( ص) يشتروا بة ثمناً قليلاً وهو متاع الحياة الدنيا ..... اليهود والنصارى لا يرضون عن رسول الله ولا عن المسلمين حتى يتبعوا دينهم وملتهم والكفر كله مله واحده ...." باقى المقال يتحدث بنفس الفكرة والاسلوب حتى نهايته ... ولا تعلي - كتب الخبر هانى نظير عزيز نقلا عن موقع الأقباط الأحرار*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*المسلمين يقطعون رأس قبطى ويديه *​

* 

 يوم الأثنين من جمادى الأول 1426 هـ - 27 /6/ 2005 م 

 نشرت جريدة المساء التى تصدر قى القاهرة الخبر التالى فى صفحة الحوادث 



قام سمير كمال إمام حسين - صاحب مركز صيانة سيارات- ومختار عبدالله حسنين "سمكري" بقطع رأس القبطى المسيحى ماهر رسمي رزق الله ويقول القاتل : فور وصول المتهم بسيارته استدرجناه الي داخل المخزن بالطابق الأرضي في عمارتي وأغلقنا عليه الباب "نهاراً" ثم عاجلناه بطعنة في رقبته لشل حركته حتي لا يستغيث بآخر.. وانهالنا عليه طعناً "بخنجر وساطور".. ثم فصلنا رأسه عن رقبته.. وقطعنا الذراعين لاخفاء بعض العلامات التي بيديه وفي احداهما و"حمة" في منتصف اليد اليمني وبعد ذلك وضعنا الجثة بعد تجريدها من الملابس في جوال وغطيناها بغطاء سيارة كبير موجود بالمخزن ووضعنا الرأس والذراعين في كيس بلاستيك كبير. 

 أما المتهم الثانى الذى شارك فى القتل وتقطيع القبطى : في يوم الجريمة حضرت الي المتهم الأول وجلسنا علي إحدي المقاهي القريبة من منزله في انتظار المجني عليه وعندما جاء لم يمهله حتي يتناول أي مشروبات واستدرجناه الي داخل المخزن وتخلصنا منه وحصلت علي 100 جنيه والدبلة الذهبية الخاصة بالمجني عليه وبعد انهاء الجريمة عدت الي منزلي وكأن شيئا لم يكن. 

 وكان اللواء محمود لطفي السمان مدير أمن القليوبية قد تلقى اخطاراً من العميد احمد فتحي مأمور قسم ثان بشبرا الخيمة والعقيد نبيل سعد نائب المأمور بورود وبلاغ بالعثور علي جثة بطريق ترعة الاسماعيلية في العقد السادس من العمر بدون رأس وذراعين ملفوفة بغطاء سيارة كبير علي جسده وبه اثار دماء متفرقة 

 وبعد فحص حالات المتغيبين في منطقة العثور علي الجثة والاقسام والمراكز المجاورة في القليوبية والقاهرة للتوصل إلي شخصية المجني عليه , واسفرت جهود البحث خلال الاشتباه في احدي حالات غياب احد الاشخاص بشبرا مصر من خلال بعض العلامات المميزة بالجثة ووجود آثار عملية المرارة وغيرها بالاضافة إلي مواصفات الجثة من حيث الطول والحجم والوزن.. وامكن التوصل إلي ان الجثة للمدعو "ماهر رسمي رزق الله "61 سنة" صاحب مطبعة بشبرا , واسفر التحليل ان الجثة لذات الشخص الذي تم التعرف عليه وان أهله أقروا خروجه بسيارته المازدا في اليوم السابق علي تحرير محضر الغياب ولم يعد 

 وقد قاما المجرمين المسلمين بالجريمة لسرقة سيارته الملاكي "ماركة مازدا" موديل ..1982 فاتفقت مع "مختار" الذي كان يعمل لدي في السمكرة لفترة طويلة علي التخلص منه ووضعنا خطة لذلك.. فاستدرجناه بعد الاتصال به لتحديد ميعاد لمقابلته مع ثالث يريد التفاوض معه علي كمية من المطبوعات وحددنا مكان اللقاء .

 ثم قاما المجرمين بقطع رأس القبطى ماهر رسمي رزق الله على الطريقة الإسلامية وسرقة سيارته ومائة جنيه وخاتمه الذهبى , قال المجرم الثاني السمكري أمام النيابة : في يوم الجريمة حضرت الي المتهم الأول وجلسنا علي إحدي المقاهي القريبة من منزله في انتظار المجني عليه وعندما جاء لم يمهله حتي يتناول أي مشروبات واستدرجناه الي داخل المخزن وتخلصنا منه وحصلت علي 100 جنيه والدبلة الذهبية الخاصة بالمجني عليه وبعد انهاء الجريمة عدت الي منزلي وكأن شيئا لم يكن

 وقد أمر حاتم فاضل وكيل أول نيابة قسم ثان بشبرا الخيمة برئاسة محمد الألفي واشراف المستشار علي عبدالبديع المحامي العام لنيابات جنوب بنها بحبس سمير كمال إمام حسين - صاحب مركز صيانة سيارات- ومختار عبدالله حسنين "سمكري" 4 أيام علي ذمة التحقيق بتهمة القتل العمد مع سبق الاصرار وحيازة أسلحة بدون ترخيص وسرقة المجني عليه ماهر رسمي رزق الله -صاحب مطبعة- والتمثيل بجثته بشبرا الخيمة. 

 ولا تعتبر هذه الجريمة من ضمن القضايا العادية لأن طريقة القتل نفذت على الطريقة ألإسلامية والتمثيل بجثته كما ذكر القرآن فهل سيحكم على هؤلاء المتهمين بالأعدام أم سيعطون اهل القتيل المسيحى ديه طبقاً للشرع ألإسلامى الغير حضارى التى تنفذه مصر .*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*المحامي  نبيه الوحش, وهستريا التطرف والتعصب!

بقلم: القمص صرابامون الشايب أمين دير القديسين الطود ـ الأقصر

هستريا التعصب والتطرف حالة مَرَضية مزمنة مؤلمة, تظهر عند انفلات أعصاب المتحدث فيفقد القدرة السيطرة على مخزونه الإجرامي الإرهابي الأسود المكبوت داخل نفسه وضميره نتيجة لثقافة ظلامية تمتد جذورها إلى أعمق أعماق التخلف والجهل. باختصار! هستريا التعصب أشبه بحمم بركانية تتجمع داخل النفس المريضة المُعاقة ثقافياً. لم ينجو أحد من حمم كرهك فتطاولت سيادتك على الجميع مظهراً بذلك كل أعراض مرضك العِضال هستريا التطرف والتعصب . من أعراض هذا المرض اللعين أيضا : الخيالات والهلوسة المرضية , فتخيلت سيادتك أن هناك طًوفان جبار قادم لا يرحم تسانده الكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية ورؤوس الأموال القبطية وقوة وجبروت الدول الأجنبية . وهذا الطًوفان هو التنصير , وفي كلامك عن التنصير امتلأت خوفاً وانزعاجاً وكأنه كارثة ستحل على رؤوس الجميع. وتخيلاتك المرضية هذه أساءت للدين الإسلامي ولأخوتنا المسلمين أبلغ إساءة لأنك أظهرتهم بمظهر الضعف الشديد والتداعي المريع . ولماذا كل هذا الانزعاج من التنصير؟ وأنت أصلاً لا تعترف بالمسيحية دين كحسب قولك, وأيضاً لماذا الانزعاج مرة أخرى؟ مادمت تعرف أن الدين عند الله الإسلام ,,,وما دام الدين عند الله الإسلام مثلما قلت واستشهدت,,ألا يستطيع الله أن يحمي الإسلام!!!!! وطالما سيحميه,,لماذا يا حبيب كل هذا الصراخ والبكاء والعويل والنحيب!!!!!!!
الخلاصة:
 تطاولات الاستاذ المحترم نبيه الوحش في حديثه الشيق الجذاب:
 أولاً: أسميت سيادة الرئيس حسني مبارك بالحاكم وهي كلمة لا تليق بالثقافة الديموقراطية وبالروح الوطنية المصرية.
 ثانياً: لا نسمح لك ولا لغيرك بالتطاول على قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث فإليك ما قاله أستاذنا/ الدكتور مصطفي الفقي عن قداسة البابا شنودة:
 • قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث أب الهوية الوطنية الحديثة للأقباط,, ودخل التاريخ من الزاوية الوطنية وليس فقط من الزاوية القبطية.
 • قداسة البابا حمى مصر من كثير من الأزمات الطائفية.
 • دول الخليج العربي الإسلامي استقبلت الكنيسة القبطية في عهده كما لم يحدث من قبل.
• وقد بلغ من احترام دولة مثل المملكة العربية السعودية له درجة إلحاح الأمير سلمان بن عبد العزيز على أن يكون البابا شنودة الثالث موجودا في حفل افتتاح معرض (الرياض اليوم) الذي أقيم في القاهرة في منتصف الثمانينيات من القرن العشرين رغم القطيعة الدبلوماسية بين القاهرة والسعودية , وأشهد أن الرئيس مبارك رحب يومها بتلك الدعوة واستجاب للمطلب السعودي .
 • تحية لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث ,,المواطن المصري قدر ما قدم لأمته ووطنه وطائفته من أعمال جليلة, سوف تبقى دائماً في ضمير التاريخ المعاصر للكنيسة القبطية المصرية.
 ( انتهى كلام أستاذنا الفاضل المستنير مصطفى الفقي)

وكنت أتمنى أن يكون الأستاذ الفاضل نبيه الوحش متواجداً في المؤتمر الشعبي الكبير الذي باركه قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بدير القديسين في مساء الجمعة الموافق 19/10/2007م وكان الحضور بحسب تقارير المصادر الأمنية ووسائل الإعلام حوالي خمسة وستون ألف نسمة ,, وفي هذا المؤتمر تجمع الجميع مسلمين وأقباط حول قداسة البابا ,, وهذا من أكبر وأضخم التجمعات الشعبية في مصر المعاصرة والقديمة. التطاول على قداسة البابا هو تطاول على مصر كلها أقباطها ومسلميها.

ثالثاً: تطـــــاولت أيضاً بشراسة على فضيـــلة الإمام الأكبر شيـــخ الأزهــر الشيخ / سيد طنطاوي ويا ليتك كنت قد سمعته يوماً أو تعلمت منه شيئاً وفضيلة الإمام الأكبر بالنسبة لي هو شيخ لكل المصريين ,, وفضيلته وأخوتنا المسلمين المعتدلين وكل موروثاتهم السمحة جزء من نسيجنا الحياتي وجميعنا نعيش بقلب واحد ينبض فينا وهذا القلب هو مصر. أما أنت يا أستاذ وحش حياك الله ,, ومن على شاكلتك فقد أخرجتم أنفسكم بإرادتكم من هذا النسيج الوطني الحي .

 رابعاً: بقدر ما أحترم المسيحية وأتمسك بها , أحترم الدين الإسلامي ووجهه السمح وليس الوجه المؤلم المحزن الوحشي الذي تقدمه يا أستاذ وحش حياك الله. وأحترم بشدة وبصدق تجربة التعددية الدينية في مصر وأعتبرها سر التآخي والحب والإبداع. أقبل الآخر, أُقدس مصر, وطناً لكل الأديان والعقائد والشرائع ,, ولكن لا أقبل أن يكون الدين الإسلامي وطناً, على طريقة السيد/ وحش !!! يرفض الجميع. 
خامساً المهندس نجيب ساويروس سواء شئت أو لم تشأ ,, رجل وطني محترم له أعماله واهتماماته وقضاياه المحترمة هو جوهرة ثمينة عادت إلى أرض المحروسةنجاحاته وإبداعاته لا تحتاج إلى شهاداتي أو شهادة غيري , هو تحول عملاق في الاقتصاد المصري ,أيضاً هو مستنير ملم بكل هموم هذا الوطن ,, يعمل الجميع في مؤسساته دون تمييز ,,ولم يشكو أحد من أخوتنا المسلمين العاملين في مؤسساته يوما من اضطهاد أو ظلم ,, حقاً يا أستاذ وحش هكذا يجب أن تكون المواطنة والروح المحبة المتسامحة والضمير الإنساني المتسامي.

 سادساً: رسالة حب إلى سيادة المستشار نجيب جبرائيل:
تألمت جداً وبلغني ألم الكثير من المصريين أقباطاً ومسلمين معتدلين لما حدث معك يوم 22/1/2008م من همجية وبربرية غير مسبوقة في تاريخ مصر المعاصر ولكن لا تحزن ولا تتألم فأنت قد خرجت من رحم الاستنارة والتنوير تربيت على ثقافة التحضر والنور تحمل في ضميرك الحلم المصري في الغد الأفضل يفتخر بك من صار على درب الهوية المقدسة فليس بغريب أن تكون مستهدفاً من النفوس المريضة والضمائر المظلمة فماذا ننتظر من الذين تربو على ثقافة هدر الدماء وسحق الآخر والدفاع عن الدين بالعنف والجنازير . ما تعرضت له في 22/1/2008م وساماً على صدر كل من جعل من الحوار شريعة وطريق فلم تذهب إلى دار العدل تحمل سلاحاً أو حقداً دفيناً بل ذهبت تحمل غصن زيتون وثقة في حرية الاعتقاد ,اعرف أن كل ما حدث معك من حراس ظلمة جاهلية البادية لا يحرك لك ساكناً ,, فالطريق لعودة الوجه السمح لوادي النيل طويل لكن الرب القدير أعطاك إرادة لا تلين أو تهين , إلى الأمام تسندك محبة كل المصريين فأنت تجاهد وتكافح من أجل مصر مهد الحضارة والتنوير.

 أخيراً:
سيادة الرئيس حسني مبارك أدعو لك بالصحة والعافية أضرع إلى الله أن يعضدك وتضع يدك في أيدي كل المستنيرين في هذا الوطن وتنهض بمعونة الرب بدور تنويري وتثقيفي ليعود لنا جميعا ولمصر زمن السماحة والحب ونترك للأجيال القادمة موروثات التعاطف والتسامح وقبول الآخر ,, فأنا متأكد أن سيادتكم تعرف حجم الخطر منذ العرض الإرهابي للمليشيات الدينية الذي حدث بإحدى الجامعات الدينية. *


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*أسقفا دير مواس والمعادي يطالبان الأمن بوقف الاعتداءات علي المسيحيين*

*قال الأنبا أغابيوس أسقف دير مواس إن ما تعيشه محافظة المنيا من أحداث فتنة أقرب للحوادث الفردية ولكنها معروفة قبلاً لدي الأجهزة الأمنية التي طالبها بمزيد من القوة والردع لمحدثي تلك الفتن لافتاً لعدم وجود أي ردود فعل من المسيحيين - فيما أبدي الأنبا دانيال الأسقف العام للمعادي أسفه لوقوع مثل تلك الأحداث وطالب أجهزة الأمن بأخذ خطوات رادعة وجادة ضد محدثيها. جاء ذلك خلال الاحتفال الذي شهدته قرية دير أبو حنس التابعة لمركز ملوي بمناسبة العام الميلادي الجديد وزيارة العائلة المقدسة لأرض مصر والذي يقام سنوياً تحت رعاية الأنبا ديمتريوس أسقف ملوي وأنصنا والأشمونين وحضره اللواء فؤاد سعد الدين محافظ المنيا ورافقه فيليب كوست ودومينيك سكوث سفيرا فرنسا وبريطانيا بمصر وجون ستيروث المساعد الأول للسفير الامريكي . 
 في حين أجاب اللواء فؤاد سعد الدين أن تعطل مشروع الكهرباء بدير أبو فانا يرجع لحاجة الدير لمحول كهربي إضافي وأشار لوجود اعتماد وخطط محددة لإنهاء تلك المشروعات. أما القمص اسطفانوس وهبة راعي كنيسة مار جرجس بقرية قلندول بملوي وتحدث عن طلب التصريح بهدم وبناء وتوسعة الكنيسة المقامة علي مساحة 250م فقط منذ عام 1927 وقال تقدمنا بطلب التصريح للمسئولين في 12/6/2006 وللآن لم يتم التصريح لنا علماً بأن الكنيسة مهددة بالانهيار في أي لحظة نظراً لوجود التصدعات بجدرانها المبنية من الطوب اللبن هذا بخلاف ارتفاع منسوب المياه الجوفية بها مما يهدد حياة 7 آلاف مسيحي يمثلون ثلث سكان القرية البالغ عددهم 30 ألف مواطن وأشار لوجود قطعة أرض مجاورة للكنيسة من ممتلكاتها مطلوب ضمها للكنيسة لتوسعتها وأكد بطء الإجراءات وتوقفها بدون سبب معلوم رغم استيفائهم جميع المستندات المطلوبة هذا بخلاف تكرار عرض الأنبا ديمتريوس لموضوع التصريح علي مسئولي المحافظة دون أدني استجابة*

http://www.copts-united.com/08_copts...1/29/1424.html


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*موريس صادق - حقوق الاقباط*


*ديانا صموئيل حبيب طالبه بالسنه الثانيه بكلية التربيه قسم التاريخ جامعة المنيا جنوب مصر 250 كيلو جنوب القاهره حيث معقل الجماعات الاسلاميه المتشدده وتقيم الانسه ديانا صموئيل بالمدينه الجامعيه سكن الطالبات بجامعة المنيا والتى تضم طالبات قبطيات ومسلمات كتبت على باب غرفتها اية من الكتاب المقدس الانجيل تقول "لاتخف لآنى معك" تبركا وايمانا بالسيد يسوع المسيح له المجد لكى يحفظها من الشر كما تقوم الطالبات المسلمات بكتابة ايات القران وتعليقها على غرفهن *​ 


*- الا ان بعض الطالبات المنقبات المسلمات اغتاظوا من اية الكتاب المقدس واثناء تناول الانسه ديانا صموئيل الطعام بمطعم الجامعه كالمعتاد تحرشت بها طالبه منقبه تدعى منى احمد وهى ضمن الجماعات الارهابيه الاسلاميه واوسعت هى وزميلاتها المنقبات الاشرار بنات احفاد الغزاه العرب الذين يحتلوا مصر الانسه الرقيقه القبطيه ديانا صموئيل ضربا بالايدى بالاحزمه وخراطيم المياه*​ 
*ولم ينقذ ديانا سوى تدخل المشرفه المسلمه والتى قالت للطالبات ان الرسول مات وخلاص عما تدافعون وحضرت قوات الامن وقبضت على الانسه ديانا صموئيل واقتادتها الى مقر مباحث امن الدوله الذى استدعى الدكتور ماهر جبر رئيس جامعة المنيا الذى قرر فصل الانسه ديانا صموئيل من المدينه الجامعيه واحالتها الى مجلس تأديب عقب انتهاء الامتحانات *​ 


*لانها كتبت على باب غرفتها اية من الكتاب المقدس وهو مايعد اساءه للدين الاسلامى وردت ديانا صموئيل انها لم تكتب شيئا يمس عقيدة احد وفى تصريح الى جريدة الفجر قالت الارهابيه المنقبه منى محمد بان الامن والمديره ونائب رئيس الجامعه فاموا بتهريب ديانا صموئيل بملابس فتاة مسلمه رغم محاصرة الفتيات المسلمات المنقبات المداخل والمخارج لعدم هروب دبانا صموئيل حتى يتم معاقبتها امام الجميع ولكن الامن لم يترك لنا هذه الفرصه وقام بسحب الاحزمه و العصا والخراطيم منا . *​ 


*هذه هى بلطجة المنقبات احفاد الغزاه العرب المحتلون لبلدنا مصر وهى شريعة الغاب والقتل –*​ 
*اننى أقدم لكل العالم قصة ديانا صموئيل 19 سنه والتى اعتقلت وضربت وفصلت من المدينه الجامعيه لانها كتبت اية من الكتاب المقدس – *​ 
*ايها العالم المتحضر أحذر كل المسلمون فهم اصحاب عقيده فاشيه تعلموها من ديانة الاسلام والقران*​ 
*ولن يكونوا حضاريين انهم ابناء الشيطان هذه هى أفعالهم لم يقدموا للعالم سوى الدمار ولن ينسى العالم 11 سبتمبر بامريكا و11مارس باسبانيا ويوليو يلندن – *​ 
*اما الارهابى ماهر جبر رئيس جامعة المنيا فاكتبوا لكل الجامعات فى العالم لمنع المعونات والمنح الدراسيه عن جامعة المنيا*​ 
*وليتحد الجميع من اجل انقاذ الاقباط المسيحيون فى مصر من افعال البرابره الغزاه المسلمون فى مصر وعلى ا الارهابى رئيس جامعة المنيا العدول عن قرارته المجحفه بالطالبه ديانا صموئيل وتوفير الحمايه اللازمه لها وتمكينها من اداء امتحاناتها بكل حريه *​ 
*وستابع الجمعيه الوطنيه القبطيه بالولايات المتحده موقف رئيس الجامعه من الطالبه وستتخذ ضده الاساليب المناسبه لرعاية ابناءها الاقلاط فى مصر .. *​ 


*موريس صادق المحامى لدى محكمة النقض المصريه *​ 

*عضونقابة المحامون المصريه *​ 

*المستشار القانونى بالولايات المتحده الامريكيه *​ 

*عضو نقابة المحامون الامريكيه *
*رئيس الجمعيه الوطنيه القبطيه بالولايات المتحده الامريكيه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*القبض على بهية شقيقة شادية السيسى وسط غضب قبطى*


* نادر شكرى - الأقباط متحدون*
*




*
*في إجراء أثار الدهشة والاستياء من الجهات الأمنية لسياساتها التعسفية قامت قوات الشرطة فجر اليوم الإثنين بالقبض على السيدة بهية ناجي السيي شقيقة شادية ناجي السيسي من منزلها وأمام أبنائها الذين ظلوا يصرخون لتمادي الظلم والقهر الأمني ضدهم بعد الإفراج عن شقيقتها شادية ناجي السيسي في يناير الماضي بقرار من النائب العام بعد حبسها أكثر من أربعة شهور ظلماً على ذمة القضية رقم 14223 لسنة 1996 جنايات قسم أول شبرا الخيمة والمقيدة برقم 1933 لسنة 2000 كلي جنوب بنها المتهمة فيها شادية ناجي إبراهيم السيسي وشقيقتها بهية، وقد صدر قرار إخلاء السبيل ضغط شعبي ومدني للإفراج عنها بعد أن أصبحت قضية رأي عام، وخرجت أكثر من منظمة ببيانات تطالب الإفراج عنها، وأسفرت الجهود المدنية على ثمار هذه الفرحة بعودة السيدة شادية إلى منزلها -بعد أن صدر حكم بحبسها ثلاثة سنوات-*

*وبالتالي ينطبق نفس الوضع على شقيقتها بهية ولكن قرار القبض على بهية أثار استياء المثقفين والمدنيين وفسر البعض ذلك بأنه تخبط أمني الذي لم يتعظ لما حدث في قضية شادية، وذهب للقبض على شقيقتها ليعود بناء إلى نفس نقطه البداية علماً أن النائب العام قام بحسم هذه القضية للسيدتان. *
* وفي سياق الموضوع نفسه تجمع عشرات الأشخاص من أقارب السيدة بهية صباح اليوم أمام قسم شبرا الخيمة أول احتجاجاً على ما حدث بالقبض عليها وطالبوا بالإفراج عنها وترك الأمر للقضاء وصرح بيتر رمسيس النجار أن القبض على بهية جاء بدافع الانتقام بعد أن اتجهت شادية السيسي منذ يومين لاستخراج بطاقتها المسيحية بناءاً على قرار النائب العام الذي ينطبق بنفس الشيء على شقيقتها بهية في نفس القضية، *
*ولكن الأمن ترك كل شيء من مقاومة الفاسدين والمجرمين ليذهب ويقبض على سيدة فقيرة لم ترتكب إثماً، وذهب ليدفع بها خلف القبضان لتذوق هذه الأسرة مرارة الظلم مرة أخرى بعد أن ذاقت ذلك أربعة شهور هي فترة حبس السيدة شادية السيسي، وأضاف النجار أن بهية ستخضع للحبس لمدة شهرين على الأقل حتى يتم تحديد جلسة لها أمام نفس الدائرة التي نظرت أمامها شقيقتها، وهو ما يعد تضارب في القرارات بعد صدور قرار النائب العام -هو أعلى جهة- وأعطى الحق في إخلاء سبيل السيدتان ولكن الأمن ما زال يصر على إجبارهم بالبقاء كمسلمتان دون أن يفعلان ذلك، وهذا خطأ فادح في حق هذه الأسرة التي تعيش مرارة الظلم والعذاب من المطاردات الأمنيه لإجبارهما على الاعتراف بخطأ لم يرتكبهن. *

* يذكر أن شادية وبهية عاشتا مسيحيتين وتزوجتا من زوجين مسيحيين وأنجبتا العديد من الأطفال، وبعد بلوغ شادية الـ 36 عاماً وبهية 34 عاماً، تبين لهما أن «الحكومة» تعتبرهما مسلمتين، وأن زواجهما الذي تم قبل عام 1981 باطل ولا تزال الشقيقتان تحاكمان علي ذمة قضية منذ 33 عاماً، وعندما شارف أبناؤهما على الزواج، ألقت الشرطة القبض على شادية وظلت بهية هاربة حتى صدور قرار النائب العام في يناير الماضي لصالح السيدتان، ولكن الداخلية ما زالت تصر على أنهما مسلمتان رغم أن والدهما الذي أشهر إسلامه عام 1964 وعاد للمسيحية بعد عامين ومات في 1998 مسيحي ودفن في مقابر المسيحيين ولم تستخرج السيدتان أي أوراق رسمية (أي إحراز) تثبت تزويرهما، فهما مسيحيتان منذ طفولتهما وحتى الآن، فلماذا الإصرار على تدمير جسور المواطنة وذبح الأبرياء ظلماً على أساس العقيدة!؟ *​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*حكاية عم جاب


**هالة المصرى - اقباط بلا حدود


**




**تبدء فصول ماساة عم جابر الرجل المشهود لة طوال اربعين عاما من العمل بحسن الاخلاق والامانة بتسلمة خطاب مؤرخ بتاريخ 10/3/2007 وهو خطاب غير عادى فهذا الخطاب يزف للاقباط بشرى كبرى ويمثل فرحا بالنسبة لعم جابر واما المسئولين فهو يمثل للبعض منهم خيرا ولفريق منهم يمثل موسما لتقديم فروض العرفان لهم من قبل القيادات الكنسية ويمثل لفريق اخر خبرا غير مرض لابد من اكفاء الماجور علية وخلال خطوات استلام الخطاب وتقديم التهانى الغير مجانية من البعض وايضا امتقاع وجوة اخرين تم استدعاء جابر متوشالح محارب يوم 5/3/2008 من بمعرفة مديرية امن قنا والتى قامت بالاتصال بمامور مركز نجع حمادى
** والذى اخبر بدورة عم جابر بانة مطلوب فى قسم التحقيقات بمديرية امن قنا وبالفعل ذهب عم جابر الى التحقيق وقد تم اجرائة بمعرفة المقدم حجاج والذى قام بواجبة كاملا وفى النهاية طلب من عم جابر ان ياتى الية بالدفتر الذى سلم علية السركى والاوراق والى هنا لم يكن الامر يمثل فى زهن جابر الا شيئا بسيطا وانة بمجرد تقديم دفترة الذى يقوم بتسليم الخطابات من خلالة وامضاء المستلم سينتهى كل شئ وبالفعل قال جابر للمقدم حجاج -- نعم ساتى اليك بالددفتر ولكن حينما عاد عم جابر الى المركز وفتش فى وراقة ودفاترة اكتشف ان الاوراق والسركى قد اختفيا ويؤكد انة قد تم اخفائهما عمدا
**- بعد ذلك عاد عم جابر الى حجاج بية الذى اعطا عم جابر ثلاث ايام خصم وقال لة انا ليس لى زنب ولكنها طبيعة العمل - فعاد عم جابر الى عملة بعد ان عوقب بالجزاء الا انة فوجئ بظهور السركى مع موظف فى قسم النحقيقات بمركز نجع حمادى واسمة كما قال عم جابر هو صلاح الدين امين - وهنا اندهش جابر فسال الاستاذ صلاح عن كيفية عثورة على السركى ورد صلاح بان قال لجابر لا تسال عن متى او كيف ولا لمازا !!!
**سكت جابر معتقدا ان الامر انتهىولكن تم استدعاءة للتحقيق للمرة الثانية فى مديرية امن قنا وقام تلك المرة باجراء التحقيق عقيد يدعى مدحت او ممدوح حسب كلام عم جابر وافهمة سعادة العقيد ان الامر عابر وعاد جابر الى مدينتة نجع حمادى



**فى المرة الثالثة فوجئ جابر باحالتة الى تحقيقات بمعرفة النيابة العسكرية والتى اعطتة سبعة ايام حبس اولا قضاها فى سجن قوات الامن بقنا 
**وخلال الحبس عانت عائلة عم جابر من عدم معرفتهم لاخبارة او الاطمئنان علية فلجئو الى محامية الذى تولى الدفاع عنة وهو الاستاذ رومانى صبرى فؤاد المحامى وهنا سادع عم جابر يلتقط الانفاس ليستكمل محامية الكلام واكمل قائلا 
**حضرت التحقيق مع عم جابر امام رئيس النيابة العسكرية والذى اشهد انا وموكلى بدماثى خلقة ومنة علمنا رسميا بتهمة عم جابر وهى اختلاس اوراق بعدما كنا متجهين فى نفى تهمة تسريب معلومات الى الكنيسة حيث ان الخطاب الذى يدور علية الجدل والذى اختفى يحمل موافقة على اكمال بناء كنيسة ابو فام الجندى 
**وتوجد صورة ضوئية تم استلامها من مطرانية نجع حمادى ومفاد الصورة الضوئية هو موافقة امنية على استتكمال مبانى ابو فام الجندى بمعرفة الادارة الهندسية بالمراشدة 
**سؤالى وجهتة للمحامى كى اعرف لمازا هو مقتنع بان عم جابر برئ ؟
**الجواب - هناك دليل منطقى على ان عم جابر لم يضيع اوراق او يختلس بل قام بتسليمها وهو ان الورقة حملت تاشيرة اخرى من مسئول القطاع والتاشيرة الثانية لايمكن ان تتم الا بعد ان يتسلم الموظف المختص الورقة من عم جابر ويقوم بتسليمها للمسئول الكبير بالقطاع والذى اشر عليها - وبعد كل زلك اختفت الورقة !!
**والسؤال -- من المختلس ؟ 
**والمنطق يقول ان عم جابر ليس من مصلحتة كمسيحى لا كرجل امين تم تمديد خدمتة لامانتة ان يضيع ورقة الموافقة على استكمال بناء كنيسة لان جابر وطنى اولا وابن للكنيسة ثانيا 
**الحالة الان 
**يعانى عم جابر من حالة نفسية متردية تتمثل فى زهول بين وفزع من مدى احساسة بالظلم بعدما قضى 45 يوما حبيسا والسبب فى زلك ان مديرية امن قنا ومركز نجع حمادى متضامنتين فى عدم تقديم الاوراق المطلوبة للنيابة العسكرية لاستكمال التحقيقات 
**هذا جزاء رجل خدم الوطن كموزع بريد لمدة اربعون عاما ومنهم عشرون سنة فى خدمة الشرطة



**وبنحبك يامصر 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*كتبت هالة المصري - من موقع الحدث *

 
 *




*
 
 *نشبت اليوم الحادى عشر من مايو 2007 اشتباكات عنيفة بقرية بمها التابعة للعياط بالجيزة فى اعقاب صلاة الجمعة وذلك إثر الشروع فى اعمال بناء بمنزل ملاصق لكنيسة الشهيد تادرس الشاطبى بغرض توسيع الكنيسة والتى يثير وجودها الفعلى واقامة الصلوات بها مشاكل عديدة مع السلطات المصرية وجموع الاهالى الغاضبين من وجود دار عبادة مسيحية. *

* ومن الجدير بالذكر ان راعى المنطقة القس مكارى قام بالتوجه الى مركز الشرطة للإبلاغ عن توقع احداث شغب عقب صلاة الجمعة الا ان الجميع فوجئ بعدم تحرك أى من الجهات المختصة بل وقطع الكهرباء والمياة والتليفونات عن القرية منذ الساعة الحادية عشر صباحا *
 
* وفى إتصال تليفونى بشهود العيان وجهو جميعاً أصابع الاتهام الى بعض المسئولين البلدة ومنهم عمدة قرية بمها وعضو مجلس الشعب على السعودى الذى ورد اسمه ايضاً فى احداث قرية واصف غالى منذ عام ونصف *

* يرعى الكنيسة والمنطقة التى تتبع مطرانية الجيزة القس يوحنا مكين والقس مينا فوزى ويرعاها بصفة دائمة القس مكارى *
* تحركت قوات الأمن بعد اتمام عمليات الحرق للمنازل والمحلات وهى مرابطة الآن على الكوبرى المؤدي الى القرية بينما تنتشر القوات الأمنية بداخل القرية وتسود حالة من التزام المنازل يغلب فيها الالتزام على الاقباط دون المسلمين . *

* حيث تمكن بعض الاهالى من المسلمين من فتح بعض محالهم لساعات والتجول لقضاء الحاجات بينما لم يتمكن الاقباط من الخروج أو التحرك من أمام منازلهم المحترقة والتى يبلغ عددها العشرات من اصل خمسمائة منزل قبطى بالقرية *

* يتوجه أقباط قرية بمها بنداء لرئيس الجمهورية بضرورة ارسال خيام ايواء ومؤن نظرا لإحتراق منازلهم عن آخرها ومرابضتهم جاثيين فى الارض الى جوار تلال مبانيهم التى احترقت ويطالبون سيادته سرعة التدخل لتعويضهم عن الاضرار المادية والنفسية وضمان سلامتهم.*
* يوجد الآن اثنى عشر مصابا مابين مستشفيات العياط وام المصريين والقصر العينى مازالو غير مؤهلين لمغادرة المستشفيات بينما اتجه الأمن لإلقاء القبض على شباب الاقباط بالعشرات لعمل توازن يمكن من بعده إملاء شروط الصلح وعقد المفاوضات *

* وفى اتصال هاتفى بالسيدة سحر عزيز بباوي بالمصابة بقطع فى وجهها إثر ضربة خنجر قالت انها كانت بمنزلها حينما اقتحم احدهم عليها بيتها من الشباك بينما كانت تسمع لنداءات طائفية وشغب وفوجئت به يشهر سكينا فى وجهها وإحداث جرح تلقت بعده ثلاثة غُرز فى الوجه.*

* وبناء على كلام السيد زوجها واسمه نجيب قال انه تم الهجوم على زوجتة وهى بمنزلها ضمن احداث الشغب وان كثيرا ممكن اضيرو لم يكونو بأى شارع بل تم القفز عليهم من الشبابيك والاسطح وان كمية الخسائر فى المنازل والمحال جسيمة وانهم سمعو تهديدا بأن ماهو آت سيكون اصعب بكثير فى اشارة الى غضب المتطرفين العارم من اعمال الترميم فى كنيسة الامير تادرس المغضوب من وجودها اصلاَ !.*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*لعياط مش هى النهاية - 2
جمعة حزينة أخرى على أقباط مصر

*​*



 مجدي خليل - السبت 19 مايو








**من أحداث حرق دار الكتاب المقدس بالخانكة 6 نوفمبر 1972 إلى الإعتداءات الاثمة على الأقباط بقرية بمها بالعياط يوم 11 مايو2007 ،هناك المئات من الإعتداءات الكبيرة والصغيرة التى وقعت على الأقباط وستستمر هذه الإعتداءات كمعبر عن الاضطهاد الذى يقع عليهم وتتكاتف عوامل كثيرة فى استمراره سواء كانت مجتمعية أم من مؤسسات الدولة بسلطاتها الثلاثة التنفيذية والتشريعية والقضائية. نحن هنا امام عمل متكامل يبدأ بتوصيف الحدث وينتهى بالاحكام القضائية التى تشجع على استمرار الجريمة مرورا بسلسلة من المظالم تتخذ آليات تعبر عن تكريس ومأسسة الظلم والتمييز والأضطهاد.

 أولا: توصيف الحدث

 من أحداث الخانة إلى أحداث العياط نحن امام أحداث واضحة التوصيف، إعتداءات اثمة على الأقباط ، وجرائم وعدوان يقع عليهم، واعتداء فى الاساس على القانون وعلى السلام الاجتماعى وعلى مواطنيين مسالمين.هل هذا التوصيف يحتاج إلى فذلكة؟.
 ولكن التناول الإعلامى المصرى على مدى أكثر من ثلاثة عقود فى معظمه يتسم بالمراوغة والتضليل ويتراوح التوصيف بين الإنكار والتدليس. ويمكن تصنيف توظيف الإعلام المصرى لهذه الحوادث فى عدد من الاتجاهات، فهناك الإنكار وهو إدعاء ان كل شئ على ما يرام وأن ما حدث يعبر عن اتجاهات فردية يقوم بها شخص مجنون أو غير عاقل بما فى ذلك نفى هذا الإتجاه لوجود تمييز يقع على الأقباط من اساسه.
 وهناك التجاهل التام كما يحدث فى كثير من منابر الإعلام الرسمى، إلى التقليل من شأن الحدث ونشره فى عدة سطور فى الصفحات الداخلية. وهناك التوصيف التتويهى التضليلى حتى لا نعرف من اعتدى على من ومن الجانى ومن الضحية مثل هذا الوصف المقيت المسمى بالفتنة الطائفية، أو وصفها باشتباكات بين مسلمين وأقباط، أو أحداث عنف أو مواجهات طائفية أو أحداث مؤسفة ، أو صدامات ومعارك بين مسلمين وأقباط...كل هذه الأوصاق تضليلية لتوزيع المسئولية على الطرفين، وكأن المسلمين والأقباط فى موقع وأحد وليسوا اغلبية واقلية ومعتدين ومعتدى عليهم. ولكن اسوأ الاوصاف هو ما يتسم بالكذب والتدليس كالقول استفزازات الأقباط للاغلبية المسلمة أو المتطرفين من الجانبين معتبرين كل قبطى يشتكى من المظالم الواقعة عليه متطرف!!!.

 الحد الادنى لبدء الحل الجاد لأى مشكلة هو التوصيف الصحيح سواء كان التوصيف الاعلامى أو الامنى أو القانونى أو المجتمعى، ولكن مما يؤسف له أن كل الأعتداءات التى وقعت على الأقباط تم توصيفها عمدا بشكل خاطئ وبطريقة مضللة وأقل ما يقال عنها إنها غير امينة وغير مهنية وغير محايدة وغير وطنية.

 ثانيا: سيناريو يوم الجمعة

 يقول المستشار طارق البشرى فى كتابه التحريضى " الجماعة الوطنية، العزلة والاندماج" ، "أن المسلم المصرى يتلقى تعليمه الدينى بشكل علنى سواء فى المدارس أو المساجد ... ولكننا لا نعرف ما يقال عن الإسلام والمسلمين فى الكنائس وما يقال عن العرب والعروبة مثلا".
 الأمر واضح ، فعشرات الحوادث التى وقعت على الأقباط كانت يوم الجمعة وفى سيناريو يكاد يكون واحدا وهى تجيب على هذا السؤال. إشاعة تتداول ومنشور يوزع يدعو إلى الجهاد ونصرة الإسلام والمسلمين والأقتصاص من الكفار، تندفع على اثره الحشود بعد صلاة الجمعة المعبأة بخطب نارية تحض على الكراهية والعنف لتبدأ أعمال القتل والنهب والحرق والتخريب والإعتداء على المسالمين الامنيين.قد تكون الحشود بالمئات وقد تكون بالالاف كما حدث فى الاسكندرية فى اكتوبر 2005 . ثم نسمع فى نهاية الاحداث من المحرضين انفسهم والذين كانوا يصرخون فى مكبرات الصوت دعوة على الجهاد، يقولون إنها فتنة لعن الله من ايقظها!!!. ويجتر الأقباط احزانهم وآلامهم فى انتظار هجمة أخرى من الرعاع.

 وهذه أمثلة على ما حدث من إعتداءات على الأقباط بنفس السيناريو يوم الجمعة بعد الصلاة:

 * يوم الجمعة8 سبتمبر 1972 قام الرعاع بعد صلاة الجمعة بحرق جمعية النهضة الارثوذكسية بجهة دمنهور بالبحيرة.
 * يوم الجمعة 2 مارس 1990 قام الرعاع بعمليات حرق ونهب وسلب واسعة فى مدينة ابو قرقاص المنيا حيث تم حرق عشرات المنازل والمحلات والصيدليات وسيارات الأقباط بالاضافة الى جمعية الشبان المسيحيين وجمعية خلاص النفوس وكنيسة مار جرجس للكاثوليك ببنى عبيد ابو قرقاص.
 * يوم الجمعة 11 مايو 1990تم الهجوم بالمدافع الرشاشة على الأقباط فى الاسكندرية وقتل فى الهجوم القس شنودة حنا عوض وزوجته والدكتور كمال رشدى والفونس رشدى وسامى عبده وبطرس بشاى والطفل مايكل صبرى.
 * يوم الجمعة الموافق 16 مارس 1990 تم القاء عبوة متفجرات على كنيسة السيدة العذراء بعين شمس.
 * يوم الجمعة 20 سبتمبر 1991 عاث المتطرفون بالسيوف والسنج نهبا وسلبا وتخريبا لبيوت ومحال الأقباط وصيدلياتهم فى المنيرة الغربية بحى امبابة بالقاهرة.
 * يوم الجمعة 19 يونيه 1992 انطلق المتطرفون فى قرية صنبو بديروط للقتل والتخريب ، فقتل ثلاثة أقباط وتم تخريب وحرق 64 منزلا ومتجرا يملكها أقباط منها 8 أتت عليها النيران بالكامل.
 * يوم الجمعة 16 اكتوبر 1992 عاث المتطرفون تخريبا وتدميرا لممتلكات الأقباط فى مدينة طما بمحافظة سوهاج وتم قتل اثنين من الأقباط وحرقت الكنيسة بالكامل وأستمرت أعمال السلب والتخريب لاكثر من ثلاث ساعات.
 * يوم الجمعة 5 مارس 1993 اندلعت أحداث القوصية وتم الإعتداء على ممتلكات الأقباط وارواحهم.
 * يوم الجمعة 5 مارس 1993 قتل المتطرفون المواطن القبطى عادل بشرى فى قرية مير بمحافظة اسيوط وهو عائد من الكنيسة إلى منزله.
 * يوم الجمعة 11 مارس 1994 ارتكب المتطرفون مذبحة امام الدير المحرق باسيوط قتل على اثرها اثنين من الرهبان وثلاثة من زوار الدير الأقباط.
 * يوم الجمعة 3 فبراير 1997 قام الغوغاء والعامة بعد الصلاة بالاعتداء على المواطنيين الأقباط فى قرية منافيس مركز ابو قرقاص بالمنيا وتخريب ممتلكاتهم بالإضافة إلى أعمال السلب والنهب.
 * يوم الجمعة 14 فبراير 1997 قتل المتطرفون ثلاثة أقباط فى قرية كوم الزهير مركز ابو قرقاص.
 * يوم الجمعة7 مارس 1997 قام الغوغاء بعد الصلاة بمهاجمة الكنيسة لإنزال الصليب بقرية التمساحية باسيوط وعاثوا نهبا وتخريبا لمنازل ومحلات الأقباط.
 *يوم الجمعة 14 اغسطس 1998 قام المتطرفون بقتل قبطيين فى قرية الكشح بسوهاج وتم إتهام الأقباط بقتلهم وتعذيبهم وباقى القصة معروفة.
 * يوم الجمعة 31 ديسمبر 1999 بدأت أحداث الكشح بالتخريب والقتل والنهب لممتلكات الأقباط واستمرت حتى 2 يناير 2000 وقتل على اثرها 21 قبطيا وتخريب العشرات من المحلات والبيوت ونشر الرعب فى القرية.
 * يوم الجمعة 7 نوفمبر 2003 قام الغوغاء بالهجوم على ممتلكات ومحال الأقباط فى قرية جرزا بالعياط وتم نهرب وتخريب 13 منزلا وإصابة خمسة من جراء الهجوم .
 * يوم الجمعة 3 ديسمبر 2004 قام الغوغاء فى قرية منقطين بالمنيا بهدم وحرق كنيسة الأقباط والإعتداء على ارواحهم وتخريب منازلهم واعمالهم.
 * يوم الجمعة 14 اكتوبر 2005 و21 اكتوبر 2005 قام الاف من الغوغاء بمهاجمة بيوت ومحلات الأقباط فى محرم بيك بالاسكندرية ومحاصرة كنيسة مارجرجس ونشر الرعب بين الأقباط فى الأسكندرية
 * يوم الجمعة 14 ابريل 2006 قام متطرف أو مجموعة من المتطرفين بمهاجمة اربعة كنائس بالاسكندرية بالسيوف وقتل قبطى واصيب خمسة اخرين من جراء هذا الهجوم الإرهابى.
 يوم الجمعة 11 مايو 2007 هاجم متطرفون بعد صلاة الجمعة منازل ومحال الأقباط بقرية بمها بالعياط ونقلت وكالة رويترز احتراق 27 منزلا ومتجرا للاقباط منها عشرة منازل دمرت بالكامل بالاضافة إلى متجرين وواصلت رويترز بأنه فى فبراير 2007 أحرقت متاجر لأقباط بعد شائعة عن قصة حب بين فتاة مسلمة وشاب قبطى فى جنوب مصر.اما صحيفة المصرى اليوم فقالت أن المتهمين احرقوا 25 منزلا و5 محال للأقباط واستخدموا الشوم والحجارة والأسلحة البيضاء فى الإعتداء على المصابين والكيروسين فى إشعال الحرائق بالمحال والمنازل.
 هذا بخلاف العشرات من الحوادث والإعتداءات الأخرى التى حدثت فى ايام اخرى غير الجمعة والكثير منها استهدفت الأقباط فى مناسباتهم الخاصة واحتفالاتهم وأيام الآحاد ونذكر منها:
 (منشأة دلو- قليوبية ،اغسطس 1978)، (التوفيقية-سمالوط، سبتمبر 1978)، (الاسماعلية ، يوليه 1980)،( الزاوية الحمراء-القاهرة، يونيه 1981)، (ابو قرقاص ، 1989 ، فبراير 1990، مارس 1990)، (عين شمس ،مارس 1990)، (سنهور- الفيوم، ابريل 1990)، (منيا القمح- الشرقية، ابريل 1990)، (منفلوط- اسيوط ،ابريل 1990)، (النوبارية، مايو 1990)، (حوش عيسى –البحيرة 1991)، (امبابة القاهرة، سبتمبر1991)، (صنبو وديروط- اسيوط ، مارس 1992)، (ديروط- اسيوط ، مايو 1992)، (صنبو- اسيوط ، يونيه 1992)، (طما- سوهاج، اكتوبر 1992)، (مدينة اسيوط، فبراير 1993)،(القوصية –اسيوط ، مارس 1993)، (دير المحرق- اسيوط ،مارس 1994)، (مير- اسيوط، اكتوبر 1994)، (كفر دميان- شرقية، فبراير 1996)، ( البدارى-اسيوط، فبراير 1996 )، (دير العزب-الفيوم ،ابريل 1996)،(طهطا- سوهاج، اغسطس 1996)،(الفكرية- ابو قرقاص، فبراير 1997)، (التمساحية- اسيوط ، مارس 1997)، (عزبة كامل تكلا- بهجورة بنجع حمادى، مارس 1997)، (طحا الاعمدة- المنيا ، اغسطس 1998)، (ابو تيج-اسيوط ،نوفمبر 1998)، (الكشح- سوهاج، اغسطس 1998، يناير 2000)، (قصر رشوان – الفيوم، اغسطس 2000)، (بنى واللمس- مغاغة، فبراير 2002)، ( منقطين- سمالوط، ديسمبر 2004)، (دمشاو- المنيا، يناير 2005)، (تلوانة-الباجور منوفية،ابريل 2005)، (العدر- اسيوط، مايو 2005)،(كفر سلامة- شرقية، ديسمبر 2005)، ( العديسات- قنا، يناير 2006)، (عزبة واصف غالى- العياط ، فبراير 2006)، ( الاسكندرية، مايو 1990، اكتوبر2005، ابريل 2006)،( بمها- العياط ، مايو 2007).
 وطبقا للكتاب السنوى الذى يصدره مركز بن خلدون، فإن عدد الأحداث الطائفية العنيفة التى وقع فيها ضحايا من الأقباط واستدعيت تدخلا امنيا واسع النطاق تجاوزت المائة والعشرين خلال الفترة من الخانكة 6 نوفمبر 1972 إلى احداث الأسكندرية 21 اكتوبر 2005 ، هذا بالاضافة إلى المئات من الأحداث الأخرى الصغيرة التى لم تلفت نظر وسائل الإعلام لرصدها أو جرى تعتيم كامل عليها. وقد قدرت فى دراسة سابقة ان اكثر من اربعة الآف قبطى قتلوا واصيبوا فى العقود الثلاثة السابقة من جراء اعتداءات المتطرفين المسلمين عليهم ،علاوة على خسائر تقدر بعشرات الملايين من الدولارات ونشر الرعب والتهجير بين الأقباط المصريين.....والباقية تأتى.

 ثالثا: التعامل الأمنى

 لن اتحدث عن دور الأمن الأساسى فى منع الجريمة وحماية الممتلكات العامة والارواح وهى المهمة التى يقاس نجاح أى جهاز امنى فى العالم بنجاحها، ولن اتحدث عن التحريض والتواطئ الأمنى ضد الأقباط الذى يصل إلى حد المشاركة غير المباشرة ضدهم والتى رصدته الكثير من منظمات المجتمع المدنى المصرى فى تقاريرها، ولن اتحدث عن حملات أمنية مباشرة للهجوم على مراكز العبادة للاقباط كما حدث فى بطمس وشبرا الخيمة واسيوط وسمالوط ودير الانبا انطونيوس وغيرها، ولكنى ساتحدث هنا عن الحد الادنى وهو توصيف الحدث بامانة وكتابة محضر تحقيق أمين ومحايد ونزيه. يؤسفنى أن اقول اننا لم نحصل على محضر شرطة واحد خلال العقود الثلاثة الاخيرة يدون ما حدث ضد الأقباط بامانة وحياد. 
 انظروا إلى بيان وزارة الداخلية الاخير حول أحداث بمها بالعياط حيث ذكر البيان عدد المنازل المحترقة ثلاثة منازل وعدد المصابين ثلاثة باصابات سطحية طفيفة من أبناء الطائفة القبطية!!، وتذكروا بيانات النبوى اسماعيل عن أحداث الزاوية الحمراء ودور الشرطة فى الكشح وكفر دميان والعديسات وسمالوط.
 وفى النهاية وكالمعتاد تقبض الشرطة على مجموعة من الأقباط وتبتزهم حتى تجرى مصالحات شكلية تجبر الأقباط على التنازل عن حقوقهم القانونية وحقوقهم فى التعويضات العادلة وعن حق الدولة فى ردع الجريمة وحق المجتمع فى الآمن والسلام.

 رابعا:الردع القانونى

 الجمعة 11 مايو2007 حدث ما حدث فى قرية بمها بالعياط، السبت 12 مايو 2007 تم تبرئة المتهمين بالاعتداء على ارواح وممتلكات الاقباط فى قرية العديسات فى 17 يناير 2006 حيث حرقت منازل الأقباط ودمروت بيوتهم وقتل قبطى فى الاحداث ومات طفل قبطى فزعا واصيب العديد من الأقباط. من الذى قتل ودمر ونهب إذن؟، هل الأقباط قتلوا انفسهم ودمروا بيوتهم بايديهم؟، وماذا تعنى رسالة القضاء هذه فى نفس توقيت أحداث العياط؟.
 فى كل الحوادث العديدة التى وقعت على الأقباط يشير الأقباط باصابع الإتهام إلى اسماء بعينها، هذا حرض وهذا قتل وهذا حرق وهذا نهب، لان المعتدين لم ياتوا من المريخ ولكنهم جيرانهم واهل بلدهم ولدى عشرات الأسماء التى رصدتها والتى أدلى بها الأقباط المعتدى عليهم، ورغم تأكيد الأقباط على مرتكبى هذه الجرائم وتسميتهم بدقة تأتى الأحكام دائما مشجعة للجرائم ضد الأقباط!!.

 منذ عام 1970 وحتى عام 2007 رصدت الأحكام القضائية للمعتدين على الأقباط لم أحصل على حكم وأحد بإعدام مسلم لانه قتل قبطيا رغم قتل مئات الأقباط خلال تلك العقود، فى حين صدرت اعدامات بالجملة على المعتدين على السياحة أو على رجال الشرطة وتم تحويل الكثير من هذه القضايا إلى المحاكم العسكرية التى أصدرت احكامها بسرعة وبحزم.
 تصدر المحاكم احكاما بحظر رجوع القبطى إلى دينه الذى خرج منه تحت جملة من الضغوط وتتهمه بالردة رغم عدم وجود قانون للردة معتمدة فى أحكامها على رأى الفقهاء، ومحاكم أخرى تأخذ رأى الأزهر فى قضايا قانونية. فى محاكم أخرى يتحول القاضى إلى مشرع ويخلق قاعدة قانونية ويحكم بناء عليها، وفى قضايا أخرى يتجاهل القاضى القانون ويتحول إلى مصلح إجتماعى حتى يعفى المعتدى من العقاب..... أين يجد الأقباط العدل إذن؟.

 خامسا: مجلس الشعب

 قبل حرب اكتوبر شكل مجلس الشعب لجنة لتقصى الحقائق فى أحداث الخانكة التى حدثت فى 6 نوفمبر1972 برئاسة دكتور جمال العطيفى، وصدر عن اللجنة تقرير متوازن لم تنفذ أى من توصياته حتى هذه اللحظة. وأتضح أن التقرير جاء لتهدئة الأمور قبل حرب اكتوبر 1973. بعد أحداث الاسكندرية فى اكتوبر 2005 تقرر تشكيل لجنة اخرى لتقصى الحقائق من مجلس الشعب ولكنها لم تبدأ عملها حتى الآن وتم تنويم الموضوع. منذ عام 1998 يرقد فى ادراج مجلس الشعب مشروع القانون الموحد لبناء دور العبادة الذى قدمه المستشار محمد الجويلى ويرفض المجلس مناقشته رغم إنه يصدر قوانيين خلال عدة ساعات عندما يريد ،ورغم أن هذا القانون سيقلص مساحات العنف ضد الأقباط والتى يأتى الكثير منها للهجوم على كنائسهم بحجة عدم الحصول على ترخيص. منذ اكثر من ربع قرن يرفض مجلس الشعب مناقشة مشروع قانون الاحوال الشخصية الموحد للمسيحيين والذى اعيد تقديمه مرة اخرى عام 1998. رفض المجلس إصدار أى قانون يجرم التمييز فى المجتمع على اساس الدين ويجرم هذه الإعتداءات. رفض مجلس الشعب إضافة اية فقرات فى التعديلات الدستورية الاخيرة تجرم التمييز على اساس الدين او العرق او النوع.
 هاج مجلس الشعب وماج لمجرد رأى قاله وزير الثقافة عن الحجاب ولا يهتز نفس المجلس لعشرات الاحداث الدموية التى وقعت على الأقباط... وفى هذا يكفى.

 والخلاصة

 هناك غياب للوقاية المجتمعية وغياب للعلاج القانونى الرادع، الثقافة المجتمعية، والسلطات التنفيذية والتشريعية والقضائية تصب كلها فى اتجاه واحد يشجع الأعمال العدائية ضد الأقباط.
 النقابات المهنية تسرع بقوافلها لزيارة مسلمى البوسنة والشيشان وتجمع الأموال لدعم الجهاد حول العالم ولا تكلف نفسها بتخفيف آلام شركاء الوطن والذين يمولون هذه النقابات من اشتراكاتهم.
 نقابة المحامين تعقد الندوات للدفاع عن صدام حسين وترسل محاميها للدفاع عن المتطرفين ولكنها تتخاذل فى دعم المعتدى عليهم من الأقباط.
 حتى الأموال التى تم جمعها من الداخل والخارج لإعادة بناء كفر دميان لا نعرف من استولى عليها ولم يقدموا شيئا لابناء القرية الغلابة المعتدى عليهم.
 ماذا يمكن أن يكون وضع الذمية اكثر من هذا الذى يحدث؟
 للأسف لم يستطع المجتمع المصرى بمؤسساته وثقافته أن يفصل المواطنة عن الدين، وما زال األأقباط يعانون من وضع أقرب إلى وضع الذمية التاريخى.
 الأقباط مضطهدون وهناك مسئولية على كل قبطى سواء كان علمانيا أم رجل دين وسواء كان فى الداخل أو الخارج، هناك مسئولية شخصية لمقاومة هذا الاضطهاد بكل الطرق السلمية والقانونية المحلية والدولية ومن يتقاعس هو شخص مقصر فى حق نفسه اولا قبل ان يكون مقصر ا فى حق شعبه ووطنه.
 المدير التنفيذى لمنتدى الشرق الاوسط للحريات*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*العياط مش هى النهاية -3


*​* إشعال النيران وتغيير الديانة والفتن الطائفية..


* *موقع بص وطل
​ولأن الأمور لم تهدأ منذ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




أحداث محرم بك بالإسكندرية فكان لابد وأن تستمر هذا العام. البداية في العياط عندما تصور الأهالي المسلمون أن هناك بعض المسيحيين يقومون بإنشاء كنيسة فاندلعت الاشتباكات التي أسفرت عن حرق 27 منزلاً ومتجراً للمسيحيين.

 وانتهى العام في إسنا بفتنتي الصيدلية والمحمول الأولى حدثت بعد قيام صيدلي وصاحب محل مسيحيين بممارسة الحرام مع فتاة مسلمة مقابل 100 جنيه وهو الأمر الذي أشعل الأمور وجعل بعض المسلمين يهاجمون 15 محلا مملوكة للمسيحيين، أما الثانية فبعد أن اشتبه شخص مسيحي في منتقبة أنها قامت بسرقة محموله فطاردها؛ وتقول بعض الروايات إنه طالبها بالكشف عن النقاب ليتعرف على شخصيتها وهو ما أسفر عن اشتعال النيران في سيارتين مملوكتين لمسيحيين ومحل خدمات الموبايل و12 محلا آخر مملوكة جميعها لمسيحيين واختتم الأمر بإلقاء الحجارة والزجاجات المشتعلة على كنيسة العذراء مريم الموجودة في المدينة.* *

 وبعيدا عن الفتن الطائفية بين مسيحيين ومسلمين شهد العام الحكم على المدون عبد الكريم نبيل سليمان طالب الأزهر المفصول بالسجن أربع سنوات، ثلاث منها بتهمة ازدراء الأديان، وواحدة بتهمة "إهانة الرئيس".* *

 كما تسبب تغيير الديانة في عدة أزمات منها حكاية "ماريو" و"أندريو" الطالبين المسيحيين في الصف الأول الإعدادي اللذين أشهر والدهما إسلامه منذ سبع سنوات فيما بقي الأولاد على المسيحية دين أمهم الحاضنة لهم، ومع ذلك فإن وزارة التربية والتعليم تصر على أن يدخل الطالبان امتحان التربية الإسلامية لأنهما في عرف الحكومة مسلمان!

و"محمد أحمد حجازي" المسلم الذي أقام دعوى قضائية أمام المحكمة الإدارية طالب فيها بتغيير ديانته من الإسلام إلى المسيحية وأخيرا قيام 45 مسيحيا -كانوا قد اعتنقوا الإسلام قبل أن يعودوا إلى المسيحية مرة أخرى- بطعن ضد وزير الداخلية بعد أن رفض منحهم بطاقات شخصية جديدة مدون بها أن ديانتهم هي "المسيحية" وليس "الإسلام" كما هو مدون في السابق.*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*العياط مش هى النهاية - 4

http://coptsrights.com/home/index.ph...=706&Itemid=50
**التوتر الطائفي ما زال يخيم على القرية مسرح الأحداث*​*

 نبيل شرف الدين من القاهرة:








 بينما تواصل النيابة العامة المصرية تحقيقاتها في الأحداث الطائفية التي شهدتها قرية (بهما) التابعة لمركز العياط في الجيزة جنوب القاهرة، فقد شهدت القرية توترات جديدة بعد أن أشعل مجهولون النار في "زاوية" يؤدي فيها بعض المسلمين صلاتهم، الذين اتهموا شاباً مسيحياً بإشعال النار، وفي المقابل اشتعلت نيران مجهولة المصدر أيضاً في حقل يمتلكه مسيحي من أهالي القرية، الذي اتهم مسلمين بالضلوع في إحراق الحقل. 


وكشفت التحقيقات عن أن انتشار شائعة بناء كنيسة بدون ترخيص كانت وراء اندلاع الأحداث التي خلصت معاينة النيابة إلى حصرها بشكل نهائي موضحة أنها شملت احتراق 20 منزلاً و5 محال تجارية يمتلكها مسيحيون، وانتدبت النيابة خبراء المعمل الجنائي لمعاينة آثار الحرائق وتحديد أسبابها وتقدير قيمة الخسائر. 

 وخلال التحقيقات كشف شهود عيان من أبناء القرية عن أن أسباب هذه الأزمة كان قائمة منذ أعوام، غير أنها لم تتجاوز مستوى الأزمة المكتومة بين الطرفين، وجاء المنشور التحريضي ليفجر هذه الأحداث الطائفية، التي تزايدت وتيرتها في مصر خلال الأعوام الماضية على نحو واضح.

 التحقيقات والقرية

وعلى صعيد التحقيقات فقد وجهت النيابة العامة في مصر ستة اتهامات إلى خمسة وعشرين شخصاً في تلك الأحداث الطائفية، وقررت النيابة حبس المتهمين وجميعهم من المسلمين، وشنت الصحف المعارضة والمستقلة هجوماً على أسلوب معالجة الحكومة للأزمة، ووصف مراقبون ما حدث بأنه يشكل حلقة جديدة من حلقات غياب القانون، ورأوا أن ضعف النظام شجع العناصر المتعصبة والإجرامية على تحريض الدهماء ضد الأقباط، وأشاعوا مناخًا طائفيًا خطرًا ربما يقود البلاد إلى كارثة محققة.

 من جانبها طالبت عدة منظمات حقوقية الحكومة المصرية بإجراء تحقيقات نزيهة في أحداث الشغب، قائلة إن تزايد حالات الاحتقان الطائفي في مصر خلال السنوات الأخيرة ظاهرة مقلقة لمبدأ المواطنة واتهمت المنظمات الحقوقية الحكومة بسوء إدارة الأزمات الطائفية، وعدم الاستفادة من نتائجها لمنع تكرارها مستقبلاً. ومضت المنظمات الحقوقية قائلة إن الحكومة اعتمدت على المعالجة الأمنية متجاهلة الدور السياسي والشعبي في التعامل مع مثل هذه الأحداث قبل أن تندلع أساساً.

وتحولت القرية التي شهدت تلك الأحداث إلى ما يشبه الثكنة العسكرية، إذ فرضت عليها قوات الأمن طوقا مشدداً، وخلت شوارع القرية من سكانها الذين التزموا منازلهم خشية الاحتكاك بقوات الأمن وليس خوفا من تجدد المشاحنات في حين فرضت قوات الأمن بوابات أمنية علي مداخل ومخارج القرية لاستجواب القادمين والمغادرين وإلقاء القبض علي أي شخص له علاقة بالأحداث. وأمام مقر النيابة احتشد عشرات الأهالي لمعرفة نتائج التحقيقات مع ذويهم الذين ألقت الشرطة القبض عليهم إثر اندلاع أحداث العنف وما زالت النيابة تواصل تحقيقاتها مع المتهمين، ومدى علاقتهم بأحداث العنف في يوم الجمعة الدامي. *


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*من الذي أشعل الفتنة في العياط؟! 
 سر المنشور الذي أثار الشباب في قرية 'بهما'!*​*

علاء عبدالكريم - اخبار اليوم
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




قرية صغيرة.. ربما لم يسمع عنها أحد من قبل.. لكنها صعدت فجأة فوق سطح الأحداث وأصبحت محط أنظار الجميع.. اسمها 'بمها' وهي احدي قري مركز العياط *محافظ الجيزة!.. وكأن هذه القرية الصغيرة ترقد فوق صفيح ساخن.. اشتعلت يوم الجمعة الماضي بعد صلاة الجمعة والسبب شائعة مغرضة الهدف منها ضرب وحدة الأمة في مقتل.. لكن رجال الأمن كالعادة تدخلوا للحفاظ علي هذا النسيج وألقوا القبض علي المشتبه فيهم من الجانبين واشعلوا الفتنة* التي سالت فيها الدماء!

 لماذا العياط بالذات؟!
 كلنا نتذكر ما حدث العام الماضي بقرية العديسات.. شائعة خبيثة.. مغرضة سرت هناك بين أهالي القرية اشتعلت بعدها النفوس بين المسلمين والمسيحيين ووقعت مصادمات دامية انتهت بالقبض علي العشرات من الجانبين وان ظل السؤال باقيا بلا اجابة: 'من الذي أشعل نار الفتنة بين نسيج الأمة؟!.. وانتهت الأحداث وخمدت النيران وبدت السماء صافية في الأفق ولم نكلف خاطرنا ونبحث عمن ايقظ الفتنة النائمة!
 ومرت الشهور!
 وعادت الأحداث تتجدد مرة اخري بنفس المركز وهو العياط.. ولكن في قرية اخري.. اسمها 'بمها'!
 صارت الآن علي كل لسان.. وتتسابق وكالات الأنباء العالمية لمعرفة آخر أخبار الفتنة بها!

 ***
والآن نجيب عن السؤال: من الذي اشعل الفتنة في هذه القرية* التي لايزيد تعداد سكانها عن ستة آلاف نسمة بينهم 400 شخصا يدينون بالمسيحية.. لهم كل الحق في ممارسة شعائر دينهم.
 البداية كانت منشورا مسموما انتشر كالنار في الهشيم بين أهالي هذه القرية الصغيرة.. بعدها تصاعدت الأحداث وصارت بلون الدم!
المنشور يحمل هذا العنوان: 'نداء الي أهالي القرية المسلمين'.. وهو دعوة الي كل من يغار علي دينه للتجمع اليوم* الجمعة* بعد الصلاة مباشرة.. أما السبب فهو أن النصاري يقومون ببناء كنيسة في القرية* غرب البلدة* بجوار الجمعية الزراعية ولابد من تواجد جميع المسملين* الذين يغارون علي دينهم من اليهود والكفرة.. واختتم المنشور المسموم يقول: 'فلا تراخي ولا كسل ولابد ان يغار كل مسلم علي دينه وإلا عليه العوض ومنه العوض في كل المسلمين بالقرية'!
 وقامت الدنيا بعدها ولم تقعد في القرية!
 لبي العشرات من الشباب النداء المسموم بعد ان تم شحنهم بالضلال والتطرف والعصبية.. حملوا في ايديهم العصي ومواد سريعة الاشتعال وهبوا* بجهل* يهاجمون منازل ومحلات أخوانهم الأقباط وأوسعوهم ضربا وحرقا وتدميرا!

 ***
 ولكن ماهي الحكاية؟!
 أنها أبسط بكثير ممن نتخيل!
قرية 'بهما' بها مسجد يؤدي فيه المسلمون الصلاة وشعائر دينهم.. هذا حقهم.. وحق المسيحيين ايضا ان يؤدوا شعائر دينهم.. الأقباط منذ فترة طالبوا بالسماح لهم ببناء كنيسة يتعبدون داخلها وتقدموا بالفعل بطلب الي الدكتور فتحي سعد محافظ الجيزة* للموافقة علي بناء كنيسة يتعبدون بداخلها* ولأن الموظف المصري يعشق الروتين كعشقه للحياة لم تصل الموافقة* حتي الآن من رئيس الوحدة المحلية ويدعي احمد بدوي* الذي أكد انه لم يأته طلب ببناء كنيسة* وحتي تأتيهم الموافقة من الحي اتفق الأقباط فيما بينهم علي اقامة شعائرهم الدينية داخل شقة صغيرة لاتتسع لكل المصلين فقرروا توسعتها بضم الشقة الملاصقة لها.. فتصور الأمر علي أنهم يبنون كنيسة ولابد من الوقوف ضدهم بأي شكل!
 وحدث ما حدث بعدها!

 ***
 ألقت مباحث الجيزة القبض علي 32 متهما تسببوا في اصابة عشرة أشخاص واحراق 27 منزلا وبدأت نيابة العياط التحقيق باشراف شريف ممدوح رئيس النيابة* فاستمع الي أقوال 30 من المجني عليهم وشهود الحادث.. أكدوا انهم فوجئوا أثناء تواجدهم بجوار منزل أحدهم بمجموعة من الشباب يسألونهم عما اذا كانوا يقومون ببناء كنيسة بدون ترخيص وعندما رد عليهم اثنان منهم ونفوا عزمهم القيام ببناء كنيسة حدثت مشادات كلامية بين الطرفين وتطورت الي مشاجرة عنيفة.
 وأمرت النيابة بحجز المتهمين لحين صدور قرار من النائب العام بشأنهم.

 ***
 وانتهت الأحداث وعاد الهدوء مرة اخري الي مدينة العياط.. ولكن هل نامت 

http://www.akhbarelyom.org.eg/hawade.../789/0700.html*​* »  *


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2010)

*نستكمل غدااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 فبراير 2011)

موضوع فى غاية الاهمية ، جزيل الشكر يا مينا
كى لا ننسى


----------



## العراقيه (13 فبراير 2011)

*احداث مؤسفه جدا جدا *
*وضروري تتنشر لحتى يذكرها ويكونوا على علم بكل الاحداث دي*

*شكرا على الموضوع الهام*
*الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------

